# CONNECTIONS 4 #130



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-374.html


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:17 pm EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's going to be a clear night.
I hope I contacted everyone by PM about the new thread.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> New glasses for those who haven't seen them!!





PurpleFi said:


> Can hardly see them but that means i can see more of your lovely face xxx


I love frameless glasses. They are SO lightweight.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-374.html


Thank you!! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have had a really nice day today, went to Camden Market with Miriam, a new friend from the charity shop. She is 82, doesn't look it and had an operation to remove 3 inches of osteoarthritis-fused vertebrae 8 years ago. She walked as far as me today with no trouble. Camden Market is undergoing a lot of changes, possibly as a result of the fire a few months ago but a lot of it was closed off. It was still good to see it though and Miriam loved it. Lunch was, as usual in the Ice Wharf, AKA Wetherspoons, that was the same as ever!! She really didn't want to go home so we went to Charing Cross and found a nice cafe for a cup of tea. I think we are going to Greenwich in a couple of weeks, looking forward to that!! xxxx


It's good that the Ice Wharf hasn't changed. Hopefully when they are finished with Camden Market, it will be a good as it was before.
I'm glad you had a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I had a red, long, halter neck dress when I was younger. I could never get Albert to dance, but when Christa berg started singing it, he held me in his arms and we did a slow smooch. I'll never forget that, I think we fell in love all over again that night.


That's a lovely memory.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Lovely, you cannot tell you have them on. Will they hold up with no frames?





London Girl said:


> I certainly hope so, they seem pretty tough but I am determined to treat them gently!! I got fab prescription sunglasses too!!! xxxx


I've had frameless for two sets now. I have knocked them off the shelf beside my bed and so far they have bounced and not broken. They seem to be very flexible in that regard. I think twisting would be more of a problem. I make sure I take them off if I'm starting to fall asleep on the couch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I bought a bottle of Copper Moon Pinot Grigio this week for Me Time. It gave me heartburn almost immediately so I will use it for risotto. Disappointing will have to find something less acidic. Are the rosé wines smoother?


I'm going through a phase right now where everything is giving me heartburn. DD is getting fed up with the rice and bland food that my tummy prefers. Mum is happy, she doesn't like ANY spices.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night all, talk to you in the morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!! :sm09: xxxooo


You're welcome.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good night all, talk to you in the morning.


Good night Mav and I'm saying good morning. It's not felt so bad this morning to get up

And thank you for starting up the new thread


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going through a phase right now where everything is giving me heartburn. DD is getting fed up with the rice and bland food that my tummy prefers. Mum is happy, she doesn't like ANY spices.


I can't eat a lot of things I used to either.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!! :sm09: xxxooo


Ditto from me Mav. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good night Mav and I'm saying good morning. It's not felt so bad this morning to get up
> 
> And thank you for starting up the new thread


Do you start back on Tuesday as Monday is a bank holiday or do you have to go in Monday? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very damp Wales, already had one torrential downpour and judging by the sky there's plenty more where that came from. Shopping today and button buying. Tomorrow has been designated house cleaning day so will have this afternoon off.
One interesting fact we pick up last night, those who have been here might remember the derelict barn by us, well they did a bat survey the other night and apparently we have three different types of bats living in there, so that's going to make it difficult if anyone wants to convert in.
Have a good day you all, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-374.html


Thanks Mav for getting us here, you're a star xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the craft cafe this afternoon. I'm still struggling with DDs lacy cowl only managed one repeat of the pattern (16 rows) and it's only 31 sts wide, more tinking than knitting but I'll stick at it and hope it gets easier.

Happy Friday everyone. x


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550109-374.html


Thank you. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. Had a very strange night I lay awake until 4.30 no reason. Naturally I then fell asleep & woke at 9am. It’s quiet up here, no kids...I do love them but I need them gone. No real plans except looking for comfy trousers, I have some somewhere. My stay in hospital plans say I need comfy trousers & footwear. I hope they don’t think I’m going jogging! I think the kids have gone out, it’s very quiet, I had better go down to find my DH. See you later.


----------



## jollypolly

Thank you for sending us foreward. 
I had a nice day. Almost finished my baby sweater. My friend got her new grandson. Now I can put the date on the cross stitch birth announcements made for the baby. My friend's took me out for an early birthday dinner. They gave me gift cards for craft and book stores so I will shop on my birthday. Not the same without mom and hub but son, a friend and I will go to dinner on my real birthday. The friend I hadn't heard from phoned so I'm glad our friendship continues.


----------



## PurpleFi

Beans this morning. Definitely of the 'Jack' variety..


----------



## linkan

Growing like weeds !


----------



## linkan

Susan those kinds of memories that you share with us are so so sweet. I love it. ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 18’c (64’f) and sunny. I’m going to the lake soon, but right now i’m sitting on the back step as Bella-kitty explores the backyard. She loves chasing the squirrels.
Knit Night was fun last night. There was the suggestion that we record the meeting because we get into some very weird conversations that few would believe.
There was a pile of patterns on the table including a swoncho that I think I will be doing.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Beans this morning. Definitely of the 'Jack' variety..


Wow, they really want to be full grown before summer is over.
If they came from white and purple streaked pods, I wonder if they are broad beans. I think they're also called fava beans. Hope you have somewhere for them to climb.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for sending us foreward.
> I had a nice day. Almost finished my baby sweater. My friend got her new grandson. Now I can put the date on the cross stitch birth announcements made for the baby. My friend's took me out for an early birthday dinner. They gave me gift cards for craft and book stores so I will shop on my birthday. Not the same without mom and hub but son, a friend and I will go to dinner on my real birthday. The friend I hadn't heard from phoned so I'm glad our friendship continues.


Hi Polly,
Good for you for the baby sweater. I've got a bad case of "must start all projects" right now.
That's nice that you have multiple birthday celebrations. You have good friends.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Beans this morning. Definitely of the 'Jack' variety..


They are growing fast! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Had a very strange night I lay awake until 4.30 no reason. Naturally I then fell asleep & woke at 9am. It's quiet up here, no kids...I do love them but I need them gone. No real plans except looking for comfy trousers, I have some somewhere. My stay in hospital plans say I need comfy trousers & footwear. I hope they don't think I'm going jogging! I think the kids have gone out, it's very quiet, I had better go down to find my DH. See you later.


Maybe they said that so no one shows up in fancy dress and high heels.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 18'c (64'f) and sunny. I'm going to the lake soon, but right now i'm sitting on the back step as Bella-kitty explores the backyard. She loves chasing the squirrels.
> Knit Night was fun last night. There was the suggestion that we record the meeting because we get into some very weird conversations that few would believe.
> There was a pile of patterns on the table including a swoncho that I think I will be doing.


Glad you had a good time last night. Have fun at the lake today. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Thank you. Xx


You're welcome. Anything that I can do to keep our conversation going, I'll try.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the craft cafe this afternoon. I'm still struggling with DDs lacy cowl only managed one repeat of the pattern (16 rows) and it's only 31 sts wide, more tinking than knitting but I'll stick at it and hope it gets easier.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. x


Have fun at craft cafe. 
I'm still trying to find an easily memorized pattern that isn't just miles of garter stitch followed by miles of mesh.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Mav for getting us here, you're a star xxxxx


Thank you. I need to go round up Judi. She's still on the old thread.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I know. I'm trying to work on him for something around Sequim where the weather is more moderate and taxes aren't so high. Plus, could catch a ferry to Vancouver Island from Port Angeles which isn't very far from Sequim. We'll see how far I get with that concept. xxxooo





xiang said:


> I hope you are successful with this, if that is where you want to live, it would be wonderful to be able to take a short, comfortable trip, and visit someone from our group! xoxoxo


I'd love to have family and this group within commuting distance, but the world is too big.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I know that feeling well! I still have to deal with the remaining items of my parent's belongings! I think I have reached the point where I now just need to pick a box, each day, and work through everything in my house in that way, until I have reduced everything, to the amount that I am happy with; then not allow myself let it build again!


I still have boxes from my apartment years ago, and DDs apartment years ago, in the basement. We were only supposed to be in this house for three years, so I kept it all to set up my next house.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go help mum with the dishes. We're getting another dishwasher sometime in the next 2 weeks. They'll drop it off and my sis and BIL are going to hook it up for us.
Happy Friday all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back from a soggy shopping day. Now tucked up in my chair about to get my knitting out. The heat has gone on, it was 10C when we went out and crawled up to 12C by the time we got home. xx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 18'c (64'f) and sunny. I'm going to the lake soon, but right now i'm sitting on the back step as Bella-kitty explores the backyard. She loves chasing the squirrels.
> Knit Night was fun last night. There was the suggestion that we record the meeting because we get into some very weird conversations that few would believe.
> There was a pile of patterns on the table including a swoncho that I think I will be doing.


It was 58F here this morning!


----------



## grandma susan

Nits. I've had a little prob. When I try to get back to here I get taken back to connections 127.....should it do that?


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Nits. I've had a little prob. When I try to get back to here I get taken back to connections 127.....should it do that?


I bookmark the page Susan and it comes here right aways... don't know if that would work for you. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> It was 58F here this morning!


brrr! Were currently sitting a t 59F and the high will be 63F today. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from a soggy shopping day. Now tucked up in my chair about to get my knitting out. The heat has gone on, it was 10C when we went out and crawled up to 12C by the time we got home. xx


I fell off the wagon....I've been craving chocolate cake the last week so on grocery day I bought a small frozen one. Nice because you can cut off a piece when you feel like a treat and then put it away again. Tonight John and I each had a small piece for dessert. After I took the dishes back to the kitchen I suddenly realized there was a devil on one of my shoulders and an angel on the other.

The devil wanted me to have another piece of cake, the angel said no, no, no Trisha, you know you want to lose a few pounds! Happy to say I listened to the angel. But unfortunately on the next trip to the kitchen the devil really got me good and I succumbed.

If I was still a kid I would have had to confess this sin you know! 
To make matters worse after I cleaned all the chocolate off my face ???? , there was a knock on the door and there stood my neighbour with a huge peach pie! Sigh! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I need to go round up Judi. She's still on the old thread.


You're a good shepherdess! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I fell off the wagon....I've been craving chocolate cake the last week so on grocery day I bought a small frozen one. Nice because you can cut off a piece when you feel like a treat and then put it away again. Tonight John and I each had a small piece for dessert. After I took the dishes back to the kitchen I suddenly realized there was a devil on one of my shoulders and an angel on the other.
> 
> The devil wanted me to have another piece of cake, the angel said no, no, no Trisha, you know you want to lose a few pounds! Happy to say I listened to the angel. But unfortunately on the next trip to the kitchen the devil really got me good and I succumbed.
> 
> If I was still a kid I would have had to confess this sin you know!
> To make matters worse after I cleaned all the chocolate off my face ???? , there was a knock on the door and there stood my neighbour with a huge peach pie! Sigh! xoxo


Sometimes these things are just meant to be. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for sending us foreward.
> I had a nice day. Almost finished my baby sweater. My friend got her new grandson. Now I can put the date on the cross stitch birth announcements made for the baby. My friend's took me out for an early birthday dinner. They gave me gift cards for craft and book stores so I will shop on my birthday. Not the same without mom and hub but son, a friend and I will go to dinner on my real birthday. The friend I hadn't heard from phoned so I'm glad our friendship continues.


Polly I'm wishing you an early Happy Birthday filled with good things for you! I love books stores, hope you find something great to read. ❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I need to go round up Judi. She's still on the old thread.


I left a pm for Judi with the direct link as well, we can't have a lost lamb now can we. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Beans this morning. Definitely of the 'Jack' variety..


and good eating soon! Are they a heritage variety even though you might not know the name? xxx


----------



## Islander

I'm off to Chemainus today with Mr. J, this is an opportunity to stop for curried prawns. 
Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, they really want to be full grown before summer is over.
> If they came from white and purple streaked pods, I wonder if they are broad beans. I think they're also called fava beans. Hope you have somewhere for them to climb.


Ill get Mr P to stand next to the pot xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> and good eating soon! Are they a heritage variety even though you might not know the name? xxx


Could be. Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you start back on Tuesday as Monday is a bank holiday or do you have to go in Monday? xx


Tuesday. I don't think anyone would go in on a bank holiday :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm off to Chemainus today with Mr. J, this is an opportunity to stop for curried prawns.
> Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


Oh yum. Wish I was there. xx :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Here's June with Mr and Mrs Churchill...


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> Here's June with Mr and Mrs Churchill...


You're right. The sunglasses are cool.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Here's June with Mr and Mrs Churchill...


Nice piccy xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I'm off to Chemainus today with Mr. J, this is an opportunity to stop for curried prawns.
> Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


Sent you a pm xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Here's June with Mr and Mrs Churchill...


Another great photo! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

From Judi:I'm watching a series called "Taboo", not sure if it has been in any of the other countries, and it isn't on Netflix, it is on our Multi-Cultural channel, SBS. It is quite interesting. 

It looks like it is in England & USA, on channels ABC One and FX, so if anyone is interested, it should be able to be found by doing a search. xoxoxo

My reply: Yes, we did have that here, Tom Hardy playing the lead? DH was watching it but I thought it was dreadful, really savage, dark and nasty so we gave up on it. Maybe your stomach is stronger than mine!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Sorry, I was posting from my phone before so didn't see the new thread. Thanks Mav!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've had frameless for two sets now. I have knocked them off the shelf beside my bed and so far they have bounced and not broken. They seem to be very flexible in that regard. I think twisting would be more of a problem. I make sure I take them off if I'm starting to fall asleep on the couch.


They are certainly making them tougher these days, when I worked at Specsavers, we got folks in all the time because their frameless specs has fallen apart!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going through a phase right now where everything is giving me heartburn. DD is getting fed up with the rice and bland food that my tummy prefers. Mum is happy, she doesn't like ANY spices.


You could have developed a hiatus hernia, I have one and have to take and acid inhibitor pill every day. Please see the doc if this continues and save yourself some misery!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very damp Wales, already had one torrential downpour and judging by the sky there's plenty more where that came from. Shopping today and button buying. Tomorrow has been designated house cleaning day so will have this afternoon off.
> One interesting fact we pick up last night, those who have been here might remember the derelict barn by us, well they did a bat survey the other night and apparently we have three different types of bats living in there, so that's going to make it difficult if anyone wants to convert in.
> Have a good day you all, see you later. xx


Oh and I bet they are all protected!! Glad it's not your barn then!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

I haven't been on here since Wed, so have answered a lot of old posts on the old thread. Not ignoring you all!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for sending us foreward.
> I had a nice day. Almost finished my baby sweater. My friend got her new grandson. Now I can put the date on the cross stitch birth announcements made for the baby. My friend's took me out for an early birthday dinner. They gave me gift cards for craft and book stores so I will shop on my birthday. Not the same without mom and hub but son, a friend and I will go to dinner on my real birthday. The friend I hadn't heard from phoned so I'm glad our friendship continues.


Glad to hear you are sounding more positive Polly!! When is your birthday? xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Beans this morning. Definitely of the 'Jack' variety..


That is positively scary!! :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, they really want to be full grown before summer is over.
> If they came from white and purple streaked pods, I wonder if they are broad beans. I think they're also called fava beans. Hope you have somewhere for them to climb.


Oooh, shades of Silence of the Lambs!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I fell off the wagon....I've been craving chocolate cake the last week so on grocery day I bought a small frozen one. Nice because you can cut off a piece when you feel like a treat and then put it away again. Tonight John and I each had a small piece for dessert. After I took the dishes back to the kitchen I suddenly realized there was a devil on one of my shoulders and an angel on the other.
> 
> The devil wanted me to have another piece of cake, the angel said no, no, no Trisha, you know you want to lose a few pounds! Happy to say I listened to the angel. But unfortunately on the next trip to the kitchen the devil really got me good and I succumbed.
> 
> If I was still a kid I would have had to confess this sin you know!
> To make matters worse after I cleaned all the chocolate off my face ???? , there was a knock on the door and there stood my neighbour with a huge peach pie! Sigh! xoxo


Oh, I feel for you sister, we share the same devil and angel!! I did resist a gorgeous chunk of chocolate cake at Chartwell this afternoon but got a scone with cream and jam instead!!!! Hey ho, you only live once!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That is positively scary!! :sm06: xxxx


You should see it now. Ill post another photo in the morning x


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley showing you how long he is


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I'm in my little bed. DS and DIL have been and ordered a suite this afternoon. Should take about 11weeks to come. 

We had a mc Donald's tonight just for a change because by the time we got the lounge back to normal we were too tired to cook. It was rubbish as per usual.

Marg and John are back home from their holidays so I've no doubt we shall have a cuppa when I see them tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I bookmark the page Susan and it comes here right aways... don't know if that would work for you. xoxox


Don't understand how to bookmark...I'm not all that you know :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Don't understand how to bookmark...I'm not all that you know :sm12:


I'll sort you out sometime with bookmarks xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I'll sort you out sometime with bookmarks xxx


I know, next time I c u xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I know, next time I c u xxxx


Okey dokey. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Going to read my mag now. Night night. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Going to read my mag now. Night night. Xx


Night night, sleep tight. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Glad to hear you are sounding more positive Polly!! When is your birthday? xxx


Her birthday is Monday too!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Nits. I've had a little prob. When I try to get back to here I get taken back to connections 127.....should it do that?


At the top of the first page of this thread, there is a line right above the first post with "Bookmark" and "Watch". it should allow you to "watch" and "bookmark" this new thread.
In the menu at the top of KP is one called Bookmarks. It will take you to all your bookmarks, including this thread.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I fell off the wagon....Iâve been craving chocolate cake the last week so on grocery day I bought a small frozen one. Nice because you can cut off a piece when you feel like a treat and then put it away again. Tonight John and I each had a small piece for dessert. After I took the dishes back to the kitchen I suddenly realized there was a devil on one of my shoulders and an angel on the other.
> 
> The devil wanted me to have another piece of cake, the angel said no, no, no Trisha, you know you want to lose a few pounds! Happy to say I listened to the angel. But unfortunately on the next trip to the kitchen the devil really got me good and I succumbed.
> 
> If I was still a kid I would have had to confess this sin you know!
> To make matters worse after I cleaned all the chocolate off my face ðâ, there was a knock on the door and there stood my neighbour with a huge peach pie! Sigh! xoxo


Have you heard of mug cake?
:sm15: :
We have a ziplock bag in the cupboard for chocolate cake cravings. You can make a mug sized cake in 1 minute in a 1000 watt microwave.
Take a box of Angel food cake mix, put half in a one quart ziplock bag. Add 1 box Devilks food chocolate cake to the mix. Mix thoroughly. 
When you want the cake put 4 tablespoons of cake mix in the mug, add 2 tablespoons of milk, cook for 1 minute.
And you can add a different flavour mix with the other half.

:sm01:

Or you could buy these. They even come with little packets of icing for the mug cake. I find thereâs too much icing in the packets


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I left a pm for Judi with the direct link as well, we can't have a lost lamb now can we. xoxo


That's funny. That was the same thought that I had this morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm off to Chemainus today with Mr. J, this is an opportunity to stop for curried prawns.
> Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


Curried prawns sounds lovely. I'm assuming that the fire near Chemainus is out now?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Ill get Mr P to stand next to the pot xxx


Watch out they're growing fast enough to trap him if he stands there too long.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Here's June with Mr and Mrs Churchill...


Lovely statues, but they're not life sized unless the perspective is way off.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You could have developed a hiatus hernia, I have one and have to take and acid inhibitor pill every day. Please see the doc if this continues and save yourself some misery!! xxxx


DD has a hiatus hernia and it never stopped her from eating anything and everything around her. I've had this before when I've lost a little weight after a bug. If it doesn't clear up soon I will see someone.
Thanks xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Watch out they're growing fast enough to trap him if he stands there too long.


Wonder if they are Triffids? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I haven't been on here since Wed, so have answered a lot of old posts on the old thread. Not ignoring you all!


Sorry about that. I can set the threads up but can't lock the old one or tie them together properly and seamlessly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley showing you how long he is


Smokey, our mama cat lays like that too. Maybe it feels good on their tummys.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if they are Triffids? xx


They really are growing like the Jolly Green Giant's vine.


----------



## nitz8catz

It was lovely at the lake. All the kids had gone on a bus to the zoo. They didn’t come back until I was leaving.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. I want to finish my “What the Fade” shawl. I’m only a few rows from the end.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It was lovely at the lake. All the kids had gone on a bus to the zoo. They didn't come back until I was leaving.


That's great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I want to finish my "What the Fade" shawl. I'm only a few rows from the end.


Looking forward to seeing it! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley showing you how long he is


Awww! If you took a pic of him everyday we could make one of those flip daily calendars. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Have you heard of mug cake?
> :sm15: :
> We have a ziplock bag in the cupboard for chocolate cake cravings. You can make a mug sized cake in 1 minute in a 1000 watt microwave.
> Take a box of Angel food cake mix, put half in a one quart ziplock bag. Add 1 box Devilks food chocolate cake to the mix. Mix thoroughly.
> When you want the cake put 4 tablespoons of cake mix in the mug, add 2 tablespoons of milk, cook for 1 minute.
> And you can add a different flavour mix with the other half.
> 
> :sm01:
> 
> Or you could buy these. They even come with little packets of icing for the mug cake. I find thereâs too much icing in the packets


I like the recipe... this is great, thank you so much! You always know what to do! xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Here's June with Mr and Mrs Churchill...


A classic photo that will be remembered... June and the Churchill's. Thank's for sharing Rebecca! xxx


----------



## Islander

1 a.m. Josephine, you're not sleeping well tonight.... :sm03: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yum. Wish I was there. xx :sm24:


I wish you were too. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh, I feel for you sister, we share the same devil and angel!! I did resist a gorgeous chunk of chocolate cake at Chartwell this afternoon but got a scone with cream and jam instead!!!! Hey ho, you only live once!! xxxx


But I have no Zumba here... :sm03:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Her birthday is Monday too!


The 2 of you were born on the same day? Isn't that cool! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> 1 a.m. Josephine, you're not sleep well tonight.... :sm03: xoxo


Not quite settled down yet. Been looking up eco dyeing on Pinterest. Bentley is mow moonbathing on the bed. Thamks for pm I'll reply in the morning. Xxx


----------



## Islander

In the menu at the top of KP is one called Bookmarks. It will take you to all your bookmarks, including this thread.[/quote]

No.... I mean the bookmarks on my computer like below, I just click them and off I go...


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Not quite settled down yet. Been looking up eco dyeing on Pinterest. Bentley is mow moonbathing on the bed. Thamks for pm I'll reply in the morning. Xxx


When you get there... sleep well. Give my boy Bentley a snug. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> When you get there... sleep well. Give my boy Bentley a snug. xoxox


Bentley sends a very loud and contented purr. Night night lovely lady xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh, I feel for you sister, we share the same devil and angel!! I did resist a gorgeous chunk of chocolate cake at Chartwell this afternoon but got a scone with cream and jam instead!!!! Hey ho, you only live once!! xxxx


As much as I would like it, it's probably a good thing we didn't live next door to each other haha! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley sends a very loud and contented purr. Night night lovely lady xx


Nite nite! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for sending us foreward.
> I had a nice day. Almost finished my baby sweater. My friend got her new grandson. Now I can put the date on the cross stitch birth announcements made for the baby. My friend's took me out for an early birthday dinner. They gave me gift cards for craft and book stores so I will shop on my birthday. Not the same without mom and hub but son, a friend and I will go to dinner on my real birthday. The friend I hadn't heard from phoned so I'm glad our friendship continues.


Celebrations are good with family and friends; and those who are missing physically, are present in your heart! Have a great day, on your birthday, and give a toast to your mom and hub, they will get it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Beans this morning. Definitely of the 'Jack' variety..


They are looking good, hope the giants aren't waiting in the clouds! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 18'c (64'f) and sunny. I'm going to the lake soon, but right now i'm sitting on the back step as Bella-kitty explores the backyard. She loves chasing the squirrels.
> Knit Night was fun last night. There was the suggestion that we record the meeting because we get into some very weird conversations that few would believe.
> There was a pile of patterns on the table including a swoncho that I think I will be doing.


Now, please explain the swoncho! I have never heard of that one, but I am assuming that it will be very warm to wear, during your winter! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun at craft cafe.
> Iâm still trying to find an easily memorized pattern that isnât just miles of garter stitch followed by miles of mesh.


I am using the idea of pattern swatches, and making a few continuous rows, until I reach the length I want, made up of squares of patterns from my pattern books; then joining them (or joining as I go) until I have the sized blanket I need. I am using a bulky variegated yarn, but using many different colours, and textures, so will be very interesting for the kids! I am actually a little excited, about what it will actually look like, when ir is finished; and I will be making at least 4 of these, unless the older girls ask for a multi patterned blanket! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I need to go round up Judi. She's still on the old thread.


Thanks Mav, Trish was a gem, and sent me the link, so I was lost, but now am found again!????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'd love to have family and this group within commuting distance, but the world is too big.


Oh how I know that concept ...... I thought Australia was huge, but my first holidaay away, changed my mind about that misconception, this world is massive!!!

Instead of doing space travel, some sientific inventor should work on teleportation, to make our travel destinations become much more doable. DH has just told me that those *looooong* flights, are all part of the fun of travelling, and once the memory of the flight has faded, it is time to begin saving for the next trip! SO people, as this ? next trip eventuates, let me know where roughly, you are located, and I will see where I can cajole him into doing our next possible trip - it may well be a virtual trip, where I give each person a call, in their daylight hours! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I still have boxes from my apartment years ago, and DDs apartment years ago, in the basement. We were only supposed to be in this house for three years, so I kept it all to set up my next house.


At least your boxes belong to *LIVING* members of your family! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go help mum with the dishes. We're getting another dishwasher sometime in the next 2 weeks. They'll drop it off and my sis and BIL are going to hook it up for us.
> Happy Friday all.


DH is my dishwasher, I have difficulty standing at a low level sink, for too long, and we don't have soace for a machine in our kitchen, although I would really love a dishwasher!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from a soggy shopping day. Now tucked up in my chair about to get my knitting out. The heat has gone on, it was 10C when we went out and crawled up to 12C by the time we got home. xx


WOW ..... I would have the heat on way before reaching those temperatures. I find it amazing just how comfortable the human body becomes with the varying temperatures around the populated regions! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I fell off the wagon....I've been craving chocolate cake the last week so on grocery day I bought a small frozen one. Nice because you can cut off a piece when you feel like a treat and then put it away again. Tonight John and I each had a small piece for dessert. After I took the dishes back to the kitchen I suddenly realized there was a devil on one of my shoulders and an angel on the other.
> 
> The devil wanted me to have another piece of cake, the angel said no, no, no Trisha, you know you want to lose a few pounds! Happy to say I listened to the angel. But unfortunately on the next trip to the kitchen the devil really got me good and I succumbed.
> 
> If I was still a kid I would have had to confess this sin you know!
> To make matters worse after I cleaned all the chocolate off my face ???? , there was a knock on the door and there stood my neighbour with a huge peach pie! Sigh! xoxo


Hahahaha ...... you were being sorely tempted, weren't you? But that won't teach you a lesson, either! We ar allowed to do these type of things, from time to time! hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I fell off the wagon....I've been craving chocolate cake the last week so on grocery day I bought a small frozen one. Nice because you can cut off a piece when you feel like a treat and then put it away again. Tonight John and I each had a small piece for dessert. After I took the dishes back to the kitchen I suddenly realized there was a devil on one of my shoulders and an angel on the other.
> 
> The devil wanted me to have another piece of cake, the angel said no, no, no Trisha, you know you want to lose a few pounds! Happy to say I listened to the angel. But unfortunately on the next trip to the kitchen the devil really got me good and I succumbed.
> 
> If I was still a kid I would have had to confess this sin you know!
> To make matters worse after I cleaned all the chocolate off my face ???? , there was a knock on the door and there stood my neighbour with a huge peach pie! Sigh! xoxo





Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes these things are just meant to be. xx :sm15: :sm15:


It's just something we have to do from time to time, no remorse allowed! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I left a pm for Judi with the direct link as well, we can't have a lost lamb now can we. xoxo


With you and Mav on the trail, I am a found lamb, and so happy to be back on track! ????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm off to Chemainus today with Mr. J, this is an opportunity to stop for curried prawns.
> Have a good Friday sisters. xoxox


Enjoy your curried prawns! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Here's June with Mr and Mrs Churchill...


Great photo! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> From Judi:I'm watching a series called "Taboo", not sure if it has been in any of the other countries, and it isn't on Netflix, it is on our Multi-Cultural channel, SBS. It is quite interesting.
> 
> It looks like it is in England & USA, on channels ABC One and FX, so if anyone is interested, it should be able to be found by doing a search. xoxoxo
> 
> My reply: Yes, we did have that here, Tom Hardy playing the lead? DH was watching it but I thought it was dreadful, really savage, dark and nasty so we gave up on it. Maybe your stomach is stronger than mine!! xxx


I want to see where it goes, from where I am up to now; and yes, I do like the darker type of programme/series; but my youngest dd goes for a much higher level of horror, than I like, but I don't think this series is up to her level. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They are certainly making them tougher these days, when I worked at Specsavers, we got folks in all the time because their frameless specs has fallen apart!!


I tried the frameless specs a while back, and that is exactly what happened to mine; but if they are being made in a much tougher manner, or tougher materials, I might be able to wear them now! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if they are Triffids? xx


That was my line of thought also! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for sending us foreward.
> I had a nice day. Almost finished my baby sweater. My friend got her new grandson. Now I can put the date on the cross stitch birth announcements made for the baby. My friend's took me out for an early birthday dinner. They gave me gift cards for craft and book stores so I will shop on my birthday. Not the same without mom and hub but son, a friend and I will go to dinner on my real birthday. The friend I hadn't heard from phoned so I'm glad our friendship continues.


I hope you have a great birthday when it arrives. Enjoy your time with your son & friend when you go out. It sounds as though you have some very lovely friends. I'm sure that new baby will love his embroidery . X


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I'd love to have family and this group within commuting distance, but the world is too big.


Thank goodness for technology!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yum. Wish I was there. xx :sm24:


So do I. I love prawns so much.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Have you heard of mug cake?
> :sm15: :
> We have a ziplock bag in the cupboard for chocolate cake cravings. You can make a mug sized cake in 1 minute in a 1000 watt microwave.
> Take a box of Angel food cake mix, put half in a one quart ziplock bag. Add 1 box Devilks food chocolate cake to the mix. Mix thoroughly.
> When you want the cake put 4 tablespoons of cake mix in the mug, add 2 tablespoons of milk, cook for 1 minute.
> And you can add a different flavour mix with the other half.
> 
> :sm01:
> 
> Or you could buy these. They even come with little packets of icing for the mug cake. I find thereâs too much icing in the packets


I saw a thing on uTube for making these, my GS was watching & want to try. We don't have those mixes here, thank goodness.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I wish you were too. xoxox


Were they yummy? xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, it’s Bank Holiday weekend so will not be going far, too much traffic around here. Hopefully going to see Claire, hardly seen her during the holidays, miss her. Unfortunately my two DDs seem to have stopped seeing each other. Lots of reasons but it upsetting for me. As DD is staying here it’s made it worst, I can’t win!! 
I got my new specs, just for reading, they only cost £25, mr B paid, wish he had been with me when I got my other new ones, they were so expensive. I hope you all have a great weekend. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp dull Wales, off to do some housework (sorry about the language) back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Anyone got a ladder.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not much planned for today. A bit of tidying up in my craft room and then I might have a go at some dyeing of some sort.

For the moment I have given up on DDs lace cowl, just can't seem to count straight atm!

Have a good week end everyone. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley showing you how long he is


There is a type of dog that is known as a 'long dog' but you seem to have a very long cat!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Not sure if everyone saw this as I accidentally posted it on the old thread and I think you should all see it! This is Rebecca getting cosy with Mr Churchill and us on the lovely terrace with a spectacular view towards Sussex!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not much planned for today. A bit of tidying up in my craft room and then I might have a go at some dyeing of some sort.
> 
> For the moment I have given up on DDs lace cowl, just can't seem to count straight atm!
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. Hugs to you all xxx


It's raining here. Is there a pattern I can look at for the cowl? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not sure if everyone saw this as I accidentally posted it on the old thread and I think you should all see it! This is Rebecca getting cosy with Mr Churchill and us on the lovely terrace with a spectacular view towards Sussex!


The second photo looks like the view from Powys Castle. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Not sure if everyone saw this as I accidentally posted it on the old thread and I think you should all see it! This is Rebecca getting cosy with Mr Churchill and us on the lovely terrace with a spectacular view towards Sussex!


Lovely, lovely photos, really must get ourselves organized for a trip to Chartwell. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's raining here. Is there a pattern I can look at for the cowl? xx


Tiger Eye Lace scarf by Toni M. Maddox. I think I got it free from Ravelry. There is nothing wrong with the pattern, I know it's me. I will do it sometime just not right now. Thanks Jacky xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Tiger Eye Lace scarf by Toni M. Maddox. I think I got it free from Ravelry. There is nothing wrong with the pattern, I know it's me. I will do it sometime just not right now. Thanks Jacky xx


It's lovely but it's a chart, a shame I would mind trying that sometime. It's not a big chart so I might try and write it out. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Don't understand how to bookmark...I'm not all that you know :sm12:


You're all right, you are!! Near the top of this page, on the left it says UNWATCH & BOOKMARK. When you want to save us (if it's not too late for us, lol!) click on Bookmark, done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Okey dokey. Xxx


Sorry, didn't mean to tread on your toes about the bookmarks, I replied to Susan before I read your reply!! :sm06: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Her birthday is Monday too!


Oh yes, I remember that from last year - and probably the year before!! Shame I didn't remember it for this year!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have you heard of mug cake?
> :sm15: :
> We have a ziplock bag in the cupboard for chocolate cake cravings. You can make a mug sized cake in 1 minute in a 1000 watt microwave.
> Take a box of Angel food cake mix, put half in a one quart ziplock bag. Add 1 box Devilks food chocolate cake to the mix. Mix thoroughly.
> When you want the cake put 4 tablespoons of cake mix in the mug, add 2 tablespoons of milk, cook for 1 minute.
> And you can add a different flavour mix with the other half.
> 
> :sm01:
> 
> Or you could buy these. They even come with little packets of icing for the mug cake. I find thereâs too much icing in the packets


DD bought me a mug especially made for mug cake, with the ingredients on the outside. I find it always overflows in theoven and is a bit dry. Maybe I need to do it on a lower setting!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely statues, but they're not life sized unless the perspective is way off.


I was life-size!!! Mr Churchill always was 'larger than life'!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> DD has a hiatus hernia and it never stopped her from eating anything and everything around her. I've had this before when I've lost a little weight after a bug. If it doesn't clear up soon I will see someone.
> Thanks xx


You're welcome, sorry DD suffers, she's really too young but I guess it can hit anyone, anytime!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if they are Triffids? xx


OH NO!!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> But I have no Zumba here... :sm03:


I am pretty sure that you expend a lot more energy than I every single day, without the Zumba!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> As much as I would like it, it's probably a good thing we didn't live next door to each other haha! xxx


Yep, it would be mug-cakes galore!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am using the idea of pattern swatches, and making a few continuous rows, until I reach the length I want, made up of squares of patterns from my pattern books; then joining them (or joining as I go) until I have the sized blanket I need. I am using a bulky variegated yarn, but using many different colours, and textures, so will be very interesting for the kids! I am actually a little excited, about what it will actually look like, when ir is finished; and I will be making at least 4 of these, unless the older girls ask for a multi patterned blanket! :sm23: :sm23:


Nice, colourful idea Judi, the kids will love them and they are a great stash buster!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> DH is my dishwasher, I have difficulty standing at a low level sink, for too long, and we don't have soace for a machine in our kitchen, although I would really love a dishwasher!????????


I'm exactly the same!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I tried the frameless specs a while back, and that is exactly what happened to mine; but if they are being made in a much tougher manner, or tougher materials, I might be able to wear them now! :sm23: :sm23:


It might be worth a try!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I saw a thing on uTube for making these, my GS was watching & want to try. We don't have those mixes here, thank goodness.


We, do!! Hobbycraft and Morrisons!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's Bank Holiday weekend so will not be going far, too much traffic around here. Hopefully going to see Claire, hardly seen her during the holidays, miss her. Unfortunately my two DDs seem to have stopped seeing each other. Lots of reasons but it upsetting for me. As DD is staying here it's made it worst, I can't win!!
> I got my new specs, just for reading, they only cost £25, mr B paid, wish he had been with me when I got my other new ones, they were so expensive. I hope you all have a great weekend. Xxxx


You too Chris!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Anyone got a ladder.....


...and that's in just one week!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not much planned for today. A bit of tidying up in my craft room and then I might have a go at some dyeing of some sort.
> 
> For the moment I have given up on DDs lace cowl, just can't seem to count straight atm!
> 
> Have a good week end everyone. Hugs to you all xxx


I'm sure you'll get back to your cowl, I'm a bit like that with several things at the moment so the WIPS are mounting up again!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The second photo looks like the view from Powys Castle. xxxx


Yes, it does! Apparently the furthes you can see from there is Crowhurst Mount which is 16 miles away!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely, lovely photos, really must get ourselves organized for a trip to Chartwell. xx


Definitely!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Tiger Eye Lace scarf by Toni M. Maddox. I think I got it free from Ravelry. There is nothing wrong with the pattern, I know it's me. I will do it sometime just not right now. Thanks Jacky xx


Wow that's gorgeous but does look like it needs an awful lot of concentration, which I haven't got at the moment!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Finally caught up with you all!! Cooler here today, about 19'C. Not going out but I am trying to finish tidying up the cloakroom after last weekend's disaster. Today will be scrawking abound on my knees, painting the skirting, yuk!!! Catch you later!! xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I am using the idea of pattern swatches, and making a few continuous rows, until I reach the length I want, made up of squares of patterns from my pattern books; then joining them (or joining as I go) until I have the sized blanket I need. I am using a bulky variegated yarn, but using many different colours, and textures, so will be very interesting for the kids! I am actually a little excited, about what it will actually look like, when ir is finished; and I will be making at least 4 of these, unless the older girls ask for a multi patterned blanket! :sm23: :sm23:


That is going to be great, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp dull Wales, off to do some housework (sorry about the language) back later. xx


I did a bit of housework yesterday morning -- just couldn't stand it any longer! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Anyone got a ladder.....


Amazing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Not sure if everyone saw this as I accidentally posted it on the old thread and I think you should all see it! This is Rebecca getting cosy with Mr Churchill and us on the lovely terrace with a spectacular view towards Sussex!


They are both great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finally caught up with you all!! Cooler here today, about 19'C. Not going out but I am trying to finish tidying up the cloakroom after last weekend's disaster. Today will be scrawking abound on my knees, painting the skirting, yuk!!! Catch you later!! xxxxxx


We've been cooler here the last couple of days and it feels so much better. Most of the smoke haze has gone, too, but a bit did seem to come back late yesterday. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to tread on your toes about the bookmarks, I replied to Susan before I read your reply!! :sm06: :sm12: xxxx


No probs xx


----------



## lifeline

I've had a 'sorting bits n pieces' kind of day. I've sewn up the seams of the jumper I completed at Josephine's last Saturday and attached buttons. Blocked a wrap that Technical Advisor has claimed and repositioned the side seam of a skirt I picked up in a charity shop in the week. DH decided we were having Indian food from two doors away this evening, so that has gone down a treat.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm home again and not going anywhere...

Somehow,today, Janet seemed to send a voice message to Stephen instead of me .haha. How it happened we haven't got a clue. He wondered who the heavens was "SAXY" haha I wished I could have seen his face. 

I hope jinx is a bit better today.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home again and not going anywhere...
> 
> Somehow,today, Janet seemed to send a voice message to Stephen instead of me .haha. How it happened we haven't got a clue. He wondered who the heavens was "SAXY" haha I wished I could have seen his face.
> 
> I hope jinx is a bit better today.


I too have been thinking about jinx today


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've had a 'sorting bits n pieces' kind of day. I've sewn up the seams of the jumper I completed at Josephine's last Saturday and attached buttons. Blocked a wrap that Technical Advisor has claimed and repositioned the side seam of a skirt I picked up in a charity shop in the week. DH decided we were having Indian food from two doors away this evening, so that has gone down a treat.


Sounds like a nice satisfying day and no cooking, perfect. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home again and not going anywhere...
> 
> Somehow,today, Janet seemed to send a voice message to Stephen instead of me .haha. How it happened we haven't got a clue. He wondered who the heavens was "SAXY" haha I wished I could have seen his face.
> 
> I hope jinx is a bit better today.


Perhaps jinx is doing as she is told and taking it easy, although ........... xx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I did a bit of housework yesterday morning -- just couldn't stand it any longer! xxxooo


eww... housework. :sm22: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:
 

> Sounds like a nice satisfying day and no cooking, perfect. xx


Still curried prawns/chicken left over.. a full order is too much for one person, off the hook for dinner. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We've been cooler here the last couple of days and it feels so much better. Most of the smoke haze has gone, too, but a bit did seem to come back late yesterday. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


It's coming back our way. The one day break was nice. Think there are 96 wildfires on the Island right now, all higher north. xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I've had a 'sorting bits n pieces' kind of day. I've sewn up the seams of the jumper I completed at Josephine's last Saturday and attached buttons. Blocked a wrap that Technical Advisor has claimed and repositioned the side seam of a skirt I picked up in a charity shop in the week. DH decided we were having Indian food from two doors away this evening, so that has gone down a treat.


Tandoori, butter chicken, samosa's? Yum! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps jinx is doing as she is told and taking it easy, although ........... xx


Thinking of you Jinx too, hope you getting all the rest you need. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Anyone got a ladder.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Still curried prawns/chicken left over.. a full order is too much for one person, off the hook for dinner. xoxox


It's OK for some. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Woody started yowling again last night, usually when he's hunting something. The occasional mouse will come in from having the doors open. Sure enough there was a bloody massacre all over the kitchen floor.... he killed one of my beef steak tomatoes... he's a weird one that cat.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Woody started yowling again last night, usually when he's hunting something. The occasional mouse will come in from having the doors open. Sure enough there was a bloody massacre all over the kitchen floor.... he killed one of my beef steak tomatoes... he's a weird one that cat.


It must have put up one hell of a fight. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Woody started yowling again last night, usually when he's hunting something. The occasional mouse will come in from having the doors open. Sure enough there was a bloody massacre all over the kitchen floor.... he killed one of my beef steak tomatoes... he's a weird one that cat.


No accounting for taste. Bentley has been playing with nextdoors kitty all day and is now completely worn out.


----------



## PurpleFi

That's tomorrow s photo xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Thinking of you Jinx too, hope you getting all the rest you need. xoxox


What she said. Lots of love Jinx xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No accounting for taste. Bentley has been playing with nextdoors kitty all day and is now completely worn out.


Please turn the lights out. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Now, please explain the swoncho! I have never heard of that one, but I am assuming that it will be very warm to wear, during your winter! ????


I th8nk the swoncho is by Kaitlynn Hunter!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Anyone got a ladder.....


I think you will have to report them soon!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I think you will have to report them soon!!


They might be something illegal. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> They might be something illegal. xx :sm15: :sm15:


????????????

That was supposed to say re-pot


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I am going to get back to crocheting the border on this baby blanket!!

Love and hugs


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> ????????????
> 
> That was supposed to say re-pot


Ha ha, thought you were implying they might not be beans. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> They might be something illegal. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Well if so they come from a NT garden!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Well if so they come from a NT garden!


People will grow illegal stuff anywhere these days. Apparently there were cannabis plants being grown in the flower displays in Newport a little while ago, no-one noticed for ages. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> People will grow illegal stuff anywhere these days. Apparently there were cannabis plants being grown in the flower displays in Newport a little while ago, no-one noticed for ages. xx


That's funny, but I think these are borlotti beans. Can also be called cranberry beans x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's funny, but I think these are borlotti beans. Can also be called cranberry beans x


Hadn't heard of those, have looked them up and there seems to be lots of recipes for them and are popular in the Med. My lesson for today. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hadn't heard of those, have looked them up and there seems to be lots of recipes for them and are popular in the Med. My lesson for today. xx :sm24:


And mine x


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> We, do!! Hobbycraft and Morrisons!!! xxxx


I stand corrected, I'll have to look, O wants to make one.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Been to Bluewater today, with my scooter. I was looking for a cheap pair of trainers. Meanwhile MrB went off with DD & bought the boys some badly needed shoes, over £100 for 2pairs of shoes!! They are happy with their shoes, I still haven’t got any. I also had my hair coloured & cut today, really happy with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> People will grow illegal stuff anywhere these days. Apparently there were cannabis plants being grown in the flower displays in Newport a little while ago, no-one noticed for ages. xx


We had to sign off on the house sale document that we've never used this house as a meth lab, but they didn't ask about any pot growing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> We had to sign off on the house sale document that we've never used this house as a meth lab, but they didn't ask about any pot growing.


As if you would admit it anyway but that's one question we've never had. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> As if you would admit it anyway but that's one question we've never had. xx


It's a state thing from a governor who was less than stellar. He's still in jail, but trying to get a pardon from trump.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Been to Bluewater today, with my scooter. I was looking for a cheap pair of trainers. Meanwhile MrB went off with DD & bought the boys some badly needed shoes, over £100 for 2pairs of shoes!! They are happy with their shoes, I still haven't got any. I also had my hair coloured & cut today, really happy with it.


Would love to see a photo. When do you start your psin management course? X


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thinking of you Jinx too, hope you getting all the rest you need. xoxox


Me, too, Jinx. I hope you're getting healthier every day! Sending more comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Another blanket finished!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


Not the best picture I have taken but I have a serious headache going on and can't seem to shake it!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


That is awesome, Lisa. Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Not the best picture I have taken but I have a serious headache going on and can't seem to shake it!


Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Woody started yowling again last night, usually when he's hunting something. The occasional mouse will come in from having the doors open. Sure enough there was a bloody massacre all over the kitchen floor.... he killed one of my beef steak tomatoes... he's a weird one that cat.


He looks very similar to the cat we had


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


It's lovely


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Not the best picture I have taken but I have a serious headache going on and can't seem to shake it!


Hope it subsides soon


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


That's lovely but a serious bit of hard work by the looks of it. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


Looks lovely xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales, the perfect day for showing viewers round (not). Mind you if they like it in this weather they will love it when it's sunny. Every thing is as ready as it's going to be, will put dinner in the oven before they come so hopefully won't be eating too late and can manage to watch some of the Grand Prix. Have a good day, hope the weather is better with you. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps jinx is doing as she is told and taking it easy, although ........... xx


I certainly hope so, we don't want any more scary stuff!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's coming back our way. The one day break was nice. Think there are 96 wildfires on the Island right now, all higher north. xoxo


I'm truly thankful that they are up north but sorry they are anywhere!!! Get your doors and windows closed!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Woody started yowling again last night, usually when he's hunting something. The occasional mouse will come in from having the doors open. Sure enough there was a bloody massacre all over the kitchen floor.... he killed one of my beef steak tomatoes... he's a weird one that cat.


Hehehe, hope it didn't put up too much of a fight!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It must have put up one hell of a fight. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Haha, we almost did it again love!! xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Been to Bluewater today, with my scooter. I was looking for a cheap pair of trainers. Meanwhile MrB went off with DD & bought the boys some badly needed shoes, over £100 for 2pairs of shoes!! They are happy with their shoes, I still haven't got any. I also had my hair coloured & cut today, really happy with it.


I'm afraid I wouldn't pay that for kids shoes, they'll only kick the living daylights out of them!! Did you find your trousers? Picture of your hair please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We had to sign off on the house sale document that we've never used this house as a meth lab, but they didn't ask about any pot growing.


I see........!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a state thing from a governor who was less than stellar. He's still in jail, but trying to get a pardon from trump.


His name wasn't Walter White, was it?!!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


That's lovely Lisa!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Not the best picture I have taken but I have a serious headache going on and can't seem to shake it!


Shake it off soon sweetie, certainly by tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales, the perfect day for showing viewers round (not). Mind you if they like it in this weather they will love it when it's sunny. Every thing is as ready as it's going to be, will put dinner in the oven before they come so hopefully won't be eating too late and can manage to watch some of the Grand Prix. Have a good day, hope the weather is better with you. xx


As always, everything crossed for this one love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from an overcast London, we have 19'C today, feels cooler though. We will be grocery shopping shortly, followed by my finishing laying the vinyl in the cloakroom :sm16: :sm22: It's such a tiny space and I'm not tiny but I'll get there in the end. I also have to sand the bottom of the door, which seems to have swollen with the 'moisture', it currently won't close, which could be embarrassing!! :sm12: Catch you later, when I hope I will emerge triumphant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast London, we have 19'C today, feels cooler though. We will be grocery shopping shortly, followed by my finishing laying the vinyl in the cloakroom :sm16: :sm22: It's such a tiny space and I'm not tiny but I'll get there in the end. I also have to sand the bottom of the door, which seems to have swollen with the 'moisture', it currently won't close, which could be embarrassing!! :sm12: Catch you later, when I hope I will emerge triumphant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Thinking of you working in that small space...


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales, the perfect day for showing viewers round (not). Mind you if they like it in this weather they will love it when it's sunny. Every thing is as ready as it's going to be, will put dinner in the oven before they come so hopefully won't be eating too late and can manage to watch some of the Grand Prix. Have a good day, hope the weather is better with you. xx


Maybe this is the one


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, we almost did it again love!! xx


Of course, and how are we this morning? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Maybe this is the one


Maybe but not raising my hopes. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> As always, everything crossed for this one love!! xxxx


What she said. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast London, we have 19'C today, feels cooler though. We will be grocery shopping shortly, followed by my finishing laying the vinyl in the cloakroom :sm16: :sm22: It's such a tiny space and I'm not tiny but I'll get there in the end. I also have to sand the bottom of the door, which seems to have swollen with the 'moisture', it currently won't close, which could be embarrassing!! :sm12: Catch you later, when I hope I will emerge triumphant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


I'm sure you will win. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

God morning from a grey and wet Surrey, on the upsidethe grass is beginning to return although it's a way to go before it's all green.

Mr P was working in the garden yesterday assisted by Bentley and the little cat from next door who kept jumping over the flower beds and playing hide and seek. A bit of sad news little cat's big sister and Bentley's girl friend has been run over and died, but the two boys have now become friends and like to play together.

Today is going to be a bits and pieces day, hve to do a bit of shopping, washing and ironing and I am waiting for Mr Amazon to bring me a book on natural dyeing. And I also want to work on some felt.

We'll see just how much I actually achieve.

Jinx, thinking of you and sending lots of healing hugs and love.

Chris, thinking of you too and good luck for the course.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a grey and wet Surrey, on the upsidethe grass is beginning to return although it's a way to go before it's all green.
> 
> Mr P was working in the garden yesterday assisted by Bentley and the little cat from next door who kept jumping over the flower beds and playing hide and seek. A bit of sad news little cat's big sister and Bentley's girl friend has been run over and died, but the two boys have now become friends and like to play together.
> 
> Today is going to be a bits and pieces day, hve to do a bit of shopping, washing and ironing and I am waiting for Mr Amazon to bring me a book on natural dyeing. And I also want to work on some felt.
> 
> We'll see just how much I actually achieve.
> 
> Jinx, thinking of you and sending lots of healing hugs and love.
> 
> Chris, thinking of you too and good luck for the course.


Very wet here as well, our grass is looking a lot better but still have a few big bald patches. Poor old Bentley losing his girl-friend, glad he's still got her brother. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Very wet here as well, our grass is looking a lot better but still have a few big bald patches. Poor old Bentley losing his girl-friend, glad he's still got her brother. xx


The little one is spending more time here as I think he is misding his sister. Even comes in the house now and Bentley is happy with that. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Washi g is in the machine and Mr Amazon has been so guess what I ll be doing the rest of the day...


----------



## lifeline

Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Washi g is in the machine and Mr Amazon has been so guess what I ll be doing the rest of the day...


That looks like lots of fun and very messy. xx :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Washi g is in the machine and Mr Amazon has been so guess what I ll be doing the rest of the day...


That's a good looking book, looking forward to your review


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


That's gorgeous, I think I would have said autumnal. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> That's gorgeous, I think I would have said autumnal. xx


Yes agree, although she said it before it moved into the deep red. This is what I was working on when I came to you for the day


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Yes agree, although she said it before it moved into the deep red. This is what I was working on when I came to you for the day


It's grown a lot since then. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


Wow, that looks like a really complicated pattern. It looks fabulous and so does MM. Say hi to her from me xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> That's a good looking book, looking forward to your review


Wanna come and play x


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> That looks like lots of fun and very messy. xx :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


I love messing xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you working in that small space...


Thank you! Haven't got in there yet but any minute now......!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course, and how are we this morning? xxxx


Weather is a bit depressing, it started raining as we left the supermarket and we got a bit wet getting to the car and from the car to the house but otherwise, I'm ok thanks!! Waiting to hear that your viewer is ecstatic about your barn and stuffed a huge wad of cash into your hands immediately!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a grey and wet Surrey, on the upsidethe grass is beginning to return although it's a way to go before it's all green.
> 
> Mr P was working in the garden yesterday assisted by Bentley and the little cat from next door who kept jumping over the flower beds and playing hide and seek. A bit of sad news little cat's big sister and Bentley's girl friend has been run over and died, but the two boys have now become friends and like to play together.
> 
> Today is going to be a bits and pieces day, hve to do a bit of shopping, washing and ironing and I am waiting for Mr Amazon to bring me a book on natural dyeing. And I also want to work on some felt.
> 
> We'll see just how much I actually achieve.
> 
> Jinx, thinking of you and sending lots of healing hugs and love.
> 
> Chris, thinking of you too and good luck for the course.


I thought for a second that your book was concerned with euthanasia!! :sm23: Have a good day and I am sending the same vibes to jinx and Chris!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Washi g is in the machine and Mr Amazon has been so guess what I ll be doing the rest of the day...


No, that definitely doesn't look like euthanasia!! Have fun! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Weather is a bit depressing, it started raining as we left the supermarket and we got a bit wet getting to the car and from the car to the house but otherwise, I'm ok thanks!! Waiting to hear that your viewer is ecstatic about your barn and stuffed a huge wad of cash into your hands immediately!! xxxxx


Are you sure you're awake, and not still asleep and dreaming? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


Wow, it's absolutely gorgeous, as is your lovely DD!! She will treasure that forever I'm sure!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Yes agree, although she said it before it moved into the deep red. This is what I was working on when I came to you for the day


What yarn did you use Rebecca?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you sure you're awake, and not still asleep and dreaming? xxxx :sm16:


Wide awake and eternally optimistic!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wide awake and eternally optimistic!! xxxx


I'm glad one of us is. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm glad one of us is. xxxx


 :sm01: What time are your viewers? xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

The house photoshoot was fun. The photographer and realtor were a hoot. The weather was gray outside so the photographer shows us all the tricks of the trade and how editing would put in blue skies, enhance outside scenes showing through windows, etc.

I'll send the link to June (cecause she asked) and she has permission to send it to anyone. Or, you can just send me a PM that you'd like to see it. There have been some predatory activities on KP and I don't want address, etc. on the total forum. It will be quite fun to see the photos.

The photographer showed us these for kicks.

https://www.bustle.com/p/a-dinosaur-posed-in-this-house-listings-pictures-they-are-truly-iconic-9913847


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I thought for a second that your book was concerned with euthanasia!! :sm23: Have a good day and I am sending the same vibes to jinx and Chris!! xxxx


Duh! X


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> The house photoshoot was fun. The photographer and realtor were a hoot. The weather was gray outside so the photographer shows us all the tricks of the trade and how editing would put in blue skies, enhance outside scenes showing through windows, etc.
> 
> I'll send the link to June (cecause she asked) and she has permission to send it to anyone. Or, you can just send me a PM that you'd like to see it. There have been some predatory activities on KP and I don't want address, etc. on the total forum. It will be quite fun to see the photos.
> 
> The photographer showed us these for kicks.
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/p/a-dinosaur-posed-in-this-house-listings-pictures-they-are-truly-iconic-9913847


That's fun x


----------



## PurpleFi

Still growing...


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm01: What time are your viewers? xxx


12.30. They've been and gone, had the usual wows and greats but who knows. It was the land they were really interested in, wanting to go self-sufficient etc. Will wait for the feedback. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The house photoshoot was fun. The photographer and realtor were a hoot. The weather was gray outside so the photographer shows us all the tricks of the trade and how editing would put in blue skies, enhance outside scenes showing through windows, etc.
> 
> I'll send the link to June (cecause she asked) and she has permission to send it to anyone. Or, you can just send me a PM that you'd like to see it. There have been some predatory activities on KP and I don't want address, etc. on the total forum. It will be quite fun to see the photos.
> 
> The photographer showed us these for kicks.
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/p/a-dinosaur-posed-in-this-house-listings-pictures-they-are-truly-iconic-9913847


Hahaha, she should be wearing an apron in the kitchen!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> 12.30. They've been and gone, had the usual wows and greats but who knows. It was the land they were really interested in, wanting to go self-sufficient etc. Will wait for the feedback. xxxx


We shall see but I quite understand your not wanting to get too excited!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> 12.30. They've been and gone, had the usual wows and greats but who knows. It was the land they were really interested in, wanting to go self-sufficient etc. Will wait for the feedback. xxxx


Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, she should be wearing an apron in the kitchen!!! xxx


Agreed.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast London, we have 19'C today, feels cooler though. We will be grocery shopping shortly, followed by my finishing laying the vinyl in the cloakroom :sm16: :sm22: It's such a tiny space and I'm not tiny but I'll get there in the end. I also have to sand the bottom of the door, which seems to have swollen with the 'moisture', it currently won't close, which could be embarrassing!! :sm12: Catch you later, when I hope I will emerge triumphant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


What a lot of work this has been for you! I hope you're able finish it up soon. Wish we were there to help. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a grey and wet Surrey, on the upsidethe grass is beginning to return although it's a way to go before it's all green.
> 
> Mr P was working in the garden yesterday assisted by Bentley and the little cat from next door who kept jumping over the flower beds and playing hide and seek. A bit of sad news little cat's big sister and Bentley's girl friend has been run over and died, but the two boys have now become friends and like to play together.
> 
> Today is going to be a bits and pieces day, hve to do a bit of shopping, washing and ironing and I am waiting for Mr Amazon to bring me a book on natural dyeing. And I also want to work on some felt.
> 
> We'll see just how much I actually achieve.
> 
> Jinx, thinking of you and sending lots of healing hugs and love.
> 
> Chris, thinking of you too and good luck for the course.


So sorry to hear about Bentley's girlfriend! Glad he and the other kitty are getting along. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Washi g is in the machine and Mr Amazon has been so guess what I ll be doing the rest of the day...


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


Absolutely lovely, Rebecca (both the wrap and technical advisor)! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Weather is a bit depressing, it started raining as we left the supermarket and we got a bit wet getting to the car and from the car to the house but otherwise, I'm ok thanks!! Waiting to hear that your viewer is ecstatic about your barn and stuffed a huge wad of cash into your hands immediately!! xxxxx


We're supposed to have rain here by mid-day. Hopefully I'll get my shopping done before it gets here, or I'll be right there with you getting wet bringing it in. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> 12.30. They've been and gone, had the usual wows and greats but who knows. It was the land they were really interested in, wanting to go self-sufficient etc. Will wait for the feedback. xxxx


Fingers still crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers still crossed! xxxooo


Thanks but I've given up being hopeful, just waiting. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks but I've given up being hopeful, just waiting. xx


I completely understand. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

June left some oranges here last week end so I 've added some lemons and am making marmalade


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers still crossed! xxxooo


What she said x


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> June left some oranges here last week end so I 've added some lemons and am making marmalade


Yummy! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond. 
Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then. 
Best Wishes to all, Flo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


Thanks for keeping us informed and glad she is behaving herself, at least you've learnt what lamping is. Hope she gets her strength back soon. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> That's lovely but a serious bit of hard work by the looks of it. xx :sm24:


Thank you it's not hard really, I've done lots of these so I can do them mindlessly!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks for keeping us informed and glad she is behaving herself, at least you've learnt what lamping is. Hope she gets her strength back soon. xx


Ditto from me, Flo. I'm sending her many more comforting and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


That is very pretty!!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


Flo you are so kind. Give Jinx my best wishes and I will continue to send healing vibes. I have nothing to do this morning I'll go get Polly. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Thank you it's not hard really, I've done lots of these so I can do them mindlessly!


Your blankets are beautiful Lisa, you are a whiz at them. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


Hi Flo. Thanks for the update. Yes we do come up with some different words across the Pond. Glad to hear Jinx is behaving and I will keeping sending her healing vibes and love. Again many thanks for looking after so well. Hugs and love to you too. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Flo you are so kind. Give Jinx my best wishes and I will continue to send healing vibes. I have nothing to do this morning I'll go get Polly. xoxox


Thank you, Trish, for keeping us together! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Everyone knows I'm a Raven (raving?) Maniac... 

Thank you dear sister Josephine for thinking of me and sharing your beautiful creative art! 
love you! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Trish, for keeping us together! xxxooo


I expect someone to come find me when I get lost ok? :sm02: xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I expect someone to come find me when I get lost ok? :sm02: xoxoxo


Definitely. Leave breadcrumbs. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely. Leave breadcrumbs. :sm02: xxxooo


Or a Bailey's. xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Or a Bailey's. xx :sm15:


That works! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Raven (raving?) Maniac...
> 
> Thank you dear sister Josephine for thinking of me and sharing your beautiful creative art!
> love you! xoxoxo


Lovely! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Or a Bailey's. xx :sm15:


remember I'm supposed to find my way back... :sm09: xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely. Leave breadcrumbs. :sm02: xxxooo


 :sm02: :sm24: xoxox


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I saw a thing on uTube for making these, my GS was watching & want to try. We don't have those mixes here, thank goodness.


The other mixes would work just as well! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Anyone got a ladder.....


You will definitely need one by the weekend .... :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Would love to see a photo. When do you start your psin management course? X


I'll get a photo although it doesn't look as nice since I slept on it. I go to hosp next Sunday, 2nd & the course starts at 9am on the Monday. Feeling very apprehensive about it. Hope you are ok?


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


Love it! You are so clever.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good morning from an overcast London, we have 19'C today, feels cooler though. We will be grocery shopping shortly, followed by my finishing laying the vinyl in the cloakroom :sm16: :sm22: It's such a tiny space and I'm not tiny but I'll get there in the end. I also have to sand the bottom of the door, which seems to have swollen with the 'moisture', it currently won't close, which could be embarrassing!! :sm12: Catch you later, when I hope I will emerge triumphant!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Sure you will, you are a determined lady.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


That is gorgeous! I'm not surprised your DD wants it, it suits her really well. Did you use a variegated yarn or kept changing?


----------



## LondonChris

Morning, I’m awake early so thought I would get on before the boys ‘need’ to use it. Lol. I am going to meet Claire today, haven’t seen her for a couple of weeks. She going to get new glasses & needs an advisor on style, don’t know why she’s asked me! Then we are going to her place, so looking forward to seeing my other GSs don’t seem to have seen them in ages. Going to take my knitting, making a waistcoat for me. Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Raven (raving?) Maniac...
> 
> Thank you dear sister Josephine for thinking of me and sharing your beautiful creative art!
> love you! xoxoxo


You're more than welcome. I enjoyed making it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but dry Surrey. It poured with rain nearly all day yesterday and Bentley eventually went out at 10.30 in the evening, but didn't stay out for long. When he came in the garden smelt fantastic, I've missed that smell.

Didn't have much planned for today but DD has just rung and invited us over for lunch.

I have been collecting all my books on dyeing together and am going to have a go at some wool for felt making.

Happy Monday to you all xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> remember I'm supposed to find my way back... :sm09: xxx


Just the one then. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull damp Wales (this is getting boring). First of all Happy Birthday Lisa and Happy Birthday Polly, have a good day. Been slaving in the kitchen again but now have meals for today and tomorrow so an easy day tomorrow which is just as well as I'm off in the afternoon to get my boobs squashed and mashed, hopefully the last time as they only do it between certain ages. Going to try and have an afternoon knitting as time is moving quickly which is more than my blanket is and need it in a few weeks time. Also I'm getting a bit bored with it but will persevere. Will check in later. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but dry Surrey. It poured with rain nearly all day yesterday and Bentley eventually went out at 10.30 in the evening, but didn't stay out for long. When he came in the garden smelt fantastic, I've missed that smell.
> 
> Didn't have much planned for today but DD has just rung and invited us over for lunch.
> 
> I have been collecting all my books on dyeing together and am going to have a go at some wool for felt making.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all xx


Enjoy your day


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Morning, I'm awake early so thought I would get on before the boys 'need' to use it. Lol. I am going to meet Claire today, haven't seen her for a couple of weeks. She going to get new glasses & needs an advisor on style, don't know why she's asked me! Then we are going to her place, so looking forward to seeing my other GSs don't seem to have seen them in ages. Going to take my knitting, making a waistcoat for me. Have a good day.


Enjoy your day


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


It's lovely you're keeping us updated while your grandma isn't well enough to respond. Good that she's taking resting seriously.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Raven (raving?) Maniac...
> 
> Thank you dear sister Josephine for thinking of me and sharing your beautiful creative art!
> love you! xoxoxo


I'm sure it's well deserved


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> We're supposed to have rain here by mid-day. Hopefully I'll get my shopping done before it gets here, or I'll be right there with you getting wet bringing it in. xxxooo


Hope it turned into a good day. 
It poured most of the day here yesterday, but didn't notice it too much as I ended up in bed with a bad head, glad to say it's gone today


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales (this is getting boring). First of all Happy Birthday Lisa and Happy Birthday Polly, have a good day. Been slaving in the kitchen again but now have meals for today and tomorrow so an easy day tomorrow which is just as well as I'm off in the afternoon to get my boobs squashed and mashed, hopefully the last time as they only do it between certain ages. Going to try and have an afternoon knitting as time is moving quickly which is more than my blanket is and need it in a few weeks time. Also I'm getting a bit bored with it but will persevere. Will check in later. xx


Enjoy your day. 
I am glad to go through those few minutes of discomfort rather than what could be...


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Lisa

Happy birthday Polly

I hope you both have a great day


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hope it turned into a good day.
> It poured most of the day here yesterday, but didn't notice it too much as I ended up in bed with a bad head, glad to say it's gone today


Glad your head has gone, enjoy your last day of freedom. Has anyone had any thoughts about your headaches? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your day.
> I am glad to go through those few minutes of discomfort rather than what could be...


That is true. xx


----------



## lifeline

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my work. I used the yarn on the left in the picture below. It's variegated which gives it that colour change, but I also used from the other end for the deviding rows. You add a stitch at one end and decrease at the other end of the row to get the shape


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad your head has gone, enjoy your last day of freedom. Has anyone had any thoughts about your headaches? xx


Waiting to hear the results of the scan


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Waiting to hear the results of the scan


Didn't know you had a scan, when are you hoping to hear? At least you've got some action. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> God morning from a grey and wet Surrey, on the upsidethe grass is beginning to return although it's a way to go before it's all green.
> 
> Mr P was working in the garden yesterday assisted by Bentley and the little cat from next door who kept jumping over the flower beds and playing hide and seek. A bit of sad news little cat's big sister and Bentley's girl friend has been run over and died, but the two boys have now become friends and like to play together.
> 
> Today is going to be a bits and pieces day, hve to do a bit of shopping, washing and ironing and I am waiting for Mr Amazon to bring me a book on natural dyeing. And I also want to work on some felt.
> 
> We'll see just how much I actually achieve.
> 
> Jinx, thinking of you and sending lots of healing hugs and love.
> 
> Chris, thinking of you too and good luck for the course.


That is very sad news about Bentley's beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Very wet here as well, our grass is looking a lot better but still have a few big bald patches. Poor old Bentley losing his girl-friend, glad he's still got her brother. xx


It was absolutely bucketing down here all day. Lots of giant puddles on the roads. It was GS3's 3rd birthday, so we had to go over there. Got soaked just running from the car!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


It does, and it's gorgeous. Lots of work and worth every stitch. Well done Mum.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was absolutely bucketing down here all day. Lots of giant puddles on the roads. It was GS3's 3rd birthday, so we had to go over there. Got soaked just running from the car!


We got pretty well soaked through showing our viewers around the garden, I could wring the water out of the bottom of my trousers when we came in, but the land was what they were most interested in so wanted to see it all. What I go through to try and get rid of the house. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> June left some oranges here last week end so I 've added some lemons and am making marmalade


Hubble bubble .....


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


Hi Flo and Jinx. Churchill said that we are two countries separated by a common language, or words to that effect. It does create great fun on here sometimes!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Raven (raving?) Maniac...
> 
> Thank you dear sister Josephine for thinking of me and sharing your beautiful creative art!
> love you! xoxoxo


That is exquisite. How big is it?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just the one then. xx :sm09:


bottle?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Lisa
> 
> Happy birthday Polly
> 
> I hope you both have a great day


From me as well. I hope the sun is shining on your day and nothing spoils it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> bottle?


Don't see why not. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We got pretty well soaked through showing our viewers around the garden, I could wring the water out of the bottom of my trousers when we came in, but the land was what they were most interested in so wanted to see it all. What I go through to try and get rid of the house. xx :sm16:


No pain, no gain. Let's just hope that it is their dream home.


----------



## SaxonLady

Caught up again. Life seems to get busier instead of slowing down.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EDT and 26'C (79'F). It's overcast with rain and thunder expected. We're under a heat wave warning with temperatures in the 40'C range expected by supper, but I think we'll only get there if we get some sunshine.
Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go. Not looking forward to clearing up a thousand emails.
I started binding off my What the Fade shawl last night, but it is over 650 stitches being bound off with an i-cord bind off, (so knitting 3 stitches to bind off 1). It's going to take me some time. I want this shawl/blanket finished so I can move on to some cardigans. The evenings are cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Caught up again. Life seems to get busier instead of slowing down.


Yes, when are you going to retire? :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> June left some oranges here last week end so I 've added some lemons and am making marmalade





SaxonLady said:


> Hubble bubble .....


...toil and trouble.

:sm01:

Purple's marmalade tastes wonderful, and I'm not normally a marmalade person.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We got pretty well soaked through showing our viewers around the garden, I could wring the water out of the bottom of my trousers when we came in, but the land was what they were most interested in so wanted to see it all. What I go through to try and get rid of the house. xx :sm16:


So long as it works.
Crossing my fingers that they like your property, soggy or not.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my work. I used the yarn on the left in the picture below. It's variegated which gives it that colour change, but I also used from the other end for the deviding rows. You add a stitch at one end and decrease at the other end of the row to get the shape


I got some of that same yarn at one of the fibre festivals over the summer. It still hasn't told me what it wants to be.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Lisa
> 
> Happy birthday Polly
> 
> I hope you both have a great day


Sending my birthday wishes too.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Hope it turned into a good day.
> It poured most of the day here yesterday, but didn't notice it too much as I ended up in bed with a bad head, glad to say it's gone today


I'm glad your head is feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales (this is getting boring). First of all Happy Birthday Lisa and Happy Birthday Polly, have a good day. Been slaving in the kitchen again but now have meals for today and tomorrow so an easy day tomorrow which is just as well as I'm off in the afternoon to get my boobs squashed and mashed, hopefully the last time as they only do it between certain ages. Going to try and have an afternoon knitting as time is moving quickly which is more than my blanket is and need it in a few weeks time. Also I'm getting a bit bored with it but will persevere. Will check in later. xx


I hope you don't get squashed too much.
Hopefully that blanket almost knits itself.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but dry Surrey. It poured with rain nearly all day yesterday and Bentley eventually went out at 10.30 in the evening, but didn't stay out for long. When he came in the garden smelt fantastic, I've missed that smell.
> 
> Didn't have much planned for today but DD has just rung and invited us over for lunch.
> 
> I have been collecting all my books on dyeing together and am going to have a go at some wool for felt making.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all xx


Have a lovely lunch with DD.
Hopefully you only end up with dyed wool and not everything else (which is what would happen here. :sm16: )


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning, I'm awake early so thought I would get on before the boys 'need' to use it. Lol. I am going to meet Claire today, haven't seen her for a couple of weeks. She going to get new glasses & needs an advisor on style, don't know why she's asked me! Then we are going to her place, so looking forward to seeing my other GSs don't seem to have seen them in ages. Going to take my knitting, making a waistcoat for me. Have a good day.


Have a wonderful day with Clare and the kids.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I'll get a photo although it doesn't look as nice since I slept on it. I go to hosp next Sunday, 2nd & the course starts at 9am on the Monday. Feeling very apprehensive about it. Hope you are ok?


Don't worry. It's a pain management COURSE. Hopefully they'll have lots of information that you haven't thought of.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I expect someone to come find me when I get lost ok? :sm02: xoxoxo


I'll try my best. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Raven (raving?) Maniac...
> 
> Thank you dear sister Josephine for thinking of me and sharing your beautiful creative art!
> love you! xoxoxo


That is awesome.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Flo you are so kind. Give Jinx my best wishes and I will continue to send healing vibes. I have nothing to do this morning I'll go get Polly. xoxox


I've sent her a PM. Hopefully she'll read it before posting.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Thank you it's not hard really, I've done lots of these so I can do them mindlessly!


I like those kind of patterns. Easy to do while watching TV or other things.
Well done. I like those colours together.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


Thanks Flo for keeping us up to date.
Tell your grandma to keep getting better. 
Sending her more healing wishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P was working in the garden yesterday assisted by Bentley and the little cat from next door who kept jumping over the flower beds and playing hide and seek. A bit of sad news little cat's big sister and Bentley's girl friend has been run over and died, but the two boys have now become friends and like to play together.





Miss Pam said:


> So sorry to hear about Bentley's girlfriend! Glad he and the other kitty are getting along. xxxooo


Sorry to hear about Bentley's girlfriend. She was a pretty kitty.
Our kitties still look for their lost brother in the basement. I'm surprised that they are still looking for him after all this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Still growing...


Wow, that is growing so fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> The house photoshoot was fun. The photographer and realtor were a hoot. The weather was gray outside so the photographer shows us all the tricks of the trade and how editing would put in blue skies, enhance outside scenes showing through windows, etc.
> 
> I'll send the link to June (cecause she asked) and she has permission to send it to anyone. Or, you can just send me a PM that you'd like to see it. There have been some predatory activities on KP and I don't want address, etc. on the total forum. It will be quite fun to see the photos.
> 
> The photographer showed us these for kicks.
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/p/a-dinosaur-posed-in-this-house-listings-pictures-they-are-truly-iconic-9913847


That's an entertaining way to show a house.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thank you! Haven't got in there yet but any minute now......!! xxxx


Hopefully it's all done by now and you're just waiting for the paint to dry.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


That's lovely. No wonder she claimed it.
That's the Inara by Ambah O'Brien
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inara-wrap

I made one of those in wool. I like the idea of having one in a cotton mix.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go. Late shift this week.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> What a lot of work this has been for you! I hope you're able finish it up soon. Wish we were there to help. xxxooo


Oh bless you and I know you mean it too!! Just a little more trimming to do on the flooring and sand downn the edge of the door to get it to close and I'm done!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


Awww, thanks again Flo for keeping us in the loop! Your grandma will tell you how many British expressions she has picked up from us, she can talk like a real 'Limey' now!! So glad she is steadily improving, keep it up Judith, we want you back in one piece!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

*Wishing a very happy birthday to Lisa and Polly with lots of love!! xxxxx*


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Raven (raving?) Maniac...
> 
> Thank you dear sister Josephine for thinking of me and sharing your beautiful creative art!
> love you! xoxoxo


Love it!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales (this is getting boring). First of all Happy Birthday Lisa and Happy Birthday Polly, have a good day. Been slaving in the kitchen again but now have meals for today and tomorrow so an easy day tomorrow which is just as well as I'm off in the afternoon to get my boobs squashed and mashed, hopefully the last time as they only do it between certain ages. Going to try and have an afternoon knitting as time is moving quickly which is more than my blanket is and need it in a few weeks time. Also I'm getting a bit bored with it but will persevere. Will check in later. xx


I was told that about the mammogram but because I got recalled last time, I have to request to be checked again in 2020!! I hope you pass with flying colours though and don't have to go through it again. Personally, I would be happy to be checked forever, even though it can be embarrassing and uncomfortable, better safe than sorry!!

Know what you mean about the blanket, I have made eleven blankets for the hospice and am heartily sick of them now but they are easy and don't require too much attention so I will slog on!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Londongirl said:


> Nice, colourful idea Judi, the kids will love them and they are a great stash buster!





Miss Pam said:


> That is going to be great, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks June & Pam, I think so too; and I have 3 more of these books, as well as crochet pattern books that I can use, in other blankets, it will also help with getting the patterns correct also! ????????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hope it turned into a good day.
> It poured most of the day here yesterday, but didn't notice it too much as I ended up in bed with a bad head, glad to say it's gone today


I hope it's just the 'bad' bit that's gone and not your actual head!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my work. I used the yarn on the left in the picture below. It's variegated which gives it that colour change, but I also used from the other end for the deviding rows. You add a stitch at one end and decrease at the other end of the row to get the shape


Thanks for sharing, that was the perfect yarn for that wrap!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It was absolutely bucketing down here all day. Lots of giant puddles on the roads. It was GS3's 3rd birthday, so we had to go over there. Got soaked just running from the car!


Belated happy birthday to your GS3!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EDT and 26'C (79'F). It's overcast with rain and thunder expected. We're under a heat wave warning with temperatures in the 40'C range expected by supper, but I think we'll only get there if we get some sunshine.
> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go. Not looking forward to clearing up a thousand emails.
> I started binding off my What the Fade shawl last night, but it is over 650 stitches being bound off with an i-cord bind off, (so knitting 3 stitches to bind off 1). It's going to take me some time. I want this shawl/blanket finished so I can move on to some cardigans. The evenings are cool.


That's an awful lot of casting of to do, it'll keep you busy for a while! Please share when you've finished!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> That's lovely. No wonder she claimed it.
> That's the Inara by Ambah O'Brien
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inara-wrap
> 
> I made one of those in wool. I like the idea of having one in a cotton mix.


You are correct. Ambah has had a half price sale on this month, she puts one of her patterns each day and offers it at 50% off. I didn't get Inara at 50% off though.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Thanks for sharing, that was the perfect yarn for that wrap!! xxxx


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales (this is getting boring). First of all Happy Birthday Lisa and Happy Birthday Polly, have a good day. Been slaving in the kitchen again but now have meals for today and tomorrow so an easy day tomorrow which is just as well as I'm off in the afternoon to get my boobs squashed and mashed, hopefully the last time as they only do it between certain ages. Going to try and have an afternoon knitting as time is moving quickly which is more than my blanket is and need it in a few weeks time. Also I'm getting a bit bored with it but will persevere. Will check in later. xx


Happy Birthday to Lisa and Polly from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hope it turned into a good day.
> It poured most of the day here yesterday, but didn't notice it too much as I ended up in bed with a bad head, glad to say it's gone today


Glad your headache has gone! My day was good yesterday. It didn't rain until well after I was back home from my shopping. Today I'm meeting up with my friend who lives across the Sound. She's going to take a ferry over from a location a bit north of me and we'll have lunch and spend a few hours catching up. Thankfully the weather is supposed to be better today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you and I know you mean it too!! Just a little more trimming to do on the flooring and sand downn the edge of the door to get it to close and I'm done!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


You've made great progress! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Glad your headache has gone! My day was good yesterday. It didn't rain until well after I was back home from my shopping. Today I'm meeting up with my friend who lives across the Sound. She's going to take a ferry over from a location a bit north of me and we'll have lunch and spend a few hours catching up. Thankfully the weather is supposed to be better today. xxxooo


That sounds like a lovely treat, enjoy


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Woody started yowling again last night, usually when he's hunting something. The occasional mouse will come in from having the doors open. Sure enough there was a bloody massacre all over the kitchen floor.... he killed one of my beef steak tomatoes... he's a weird one that cat.


Well he thought the tomato was going to go beserk, and destroy your place! Now, thanks to to Woody, you are totally safe from any more rogue tomatoes! ????????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Your blankets are beautiful Lisa, you are a whiz at them. xxx


Aaww thank you!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, when are you going to retire? :sm01:


can you retire from family?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Lisa
> 
> Happy birthday Polly
> 
> I hope you both have a great day


What she said xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> That is exquisite. How big is it?


About 4 inches across x


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


Thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> ...toil and trouble.
> 
> :sm01:
> 
> Purple's marmalade tastes wonderful, and I'm not normally a marmalade person.


This one turnex out ok. Mr P says it's very orangey. Duh!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Have a lovely lunch with DD.
> Hopefully you only end up with dyed wool and not everything else (which is what would happen here. :sm16: )


Now trying direct steaming of flowers onto felt.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry to hear about Bentley's girlfriend. She was a pretty kitty.
> Our kitties still look for their lost brother in the basement. I'm surprised that they are still looking for him after all this time.


Apparently cats have long memories x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, that is growing so fast.


Mr P has now potted them out.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now potted them out.


....... whatever they turn out to be!!! ???? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ....... whatever they turn out to be!!! ???? Xxx


Borlotti beans xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Now trying direct steaming of flowers onto felt.


Looking forward to seeing how this turns out


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Borlotti beans xx


....probably!!! xxxx

https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/stories/how-grow-borlotti-beans/


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ....probably!!! xxxx
> 
> https://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/stories/how-grow-borlotti-beans/


Thanks Honey. Will see if we get any as it's really a bit late in the year to plant them. Will save the recipes. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Well, the cloakroom door closeth!! Almost gave up but got there in the end.

With all this talk of beans, I fancied salmon with a mixed bean salad for dinner, including borlotti beans and very tasty it was too! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Now trying direct steaming of flowers onto felt.


oooooh.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, the cloakroom door closeth!! Almost gave up but got there in the end.
> 
> With all this talk of beans, I fancied salmon with a mixed bean salad for dinner, including borlotti beans and very tasty it was too! Xxxx


I bet it was. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, the cloakroom door closeth!! Almost gave up but got there in the end.
> 
> With all this talk of beans, I fancied salmon with a mixed bean salad for dinner, including borlotti beans and very tasty it was too! Xxxx


Yay!!!! Well done! :sm24: Your dinner sounds delicious! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## maryrose

cute cat!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I like those kind of patterns. Easy to do while watching TV or other things.
> Well done. I like those colours together.


Thank you! I like them too!


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes


Happy Birthday Polly!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I had lunch out with Linky and 2 of our sewing gals at Puerta Vallarta and my sister made me some lovely bags for my birthday and I absolutely love them!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Measured my blanket last night and got about another 12" to do, so will plod on with that so I can get it blocked. Off on my boob trip this afternoon, I go out for such exciting things!!!!!! Hoping for some feed-back from our Sunday viewers, wonder what excuse they will come up with. Just had a thought that the way things are going will have to re-unpack my boxes again and get winter clothes out again. On that happy thought will love you and leave you for now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Measured my blanket last night and got about another 12" to do, so will plod on with that so I can get it blocked. Off on my boob trip this afternoon, I go out for such exciting things!!!!!! Hoping for some feed-back from our Sunday viewers, wonder what excuse they will come up with. Just had a thought that the way things are going will have to re-unpack my boxes again and get winter clothes out again. On that happy thought will love you and leave you for now. xx


Hope that's not the case. Thinking of you this afternoon, not fun but a good thing in the long run xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy bright and dry Surrey. It is not supposed to rain today. Had a lovely lunch at DDs yesterday, all cooked by LM with Daddy supervising.

I have chickened out of the cowl I was making for DD and have made up by own chevron pattern which she likes, my excuse is that I can take it on holiday and it won't require too much brainpower.

I know today is Tuesday, but we are going supermarket shopping today and fish and chips as I may be going out tomorrow. Hope this hasn't confused anyone. 

Off to unwrap my piece of felt that I steamed dyed, will report back later.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope that's not the case. Thinking of you this afternoon, not fun but a good thing in the long run xx


Exactly what she said!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:19 am EDT and 32'C (90'F) already. It will be sunny all day except for pop-up storms so I expect that temperature will get higher. There was a tornado up north yesterday evening. Fortunately, it hit a field so just a few demolished trees. But that same storm passed over my brother's house a few hours later. We didn't even get a sprinkle down here.
I'm almost done my Lizard scarf. I bound off about 3 feet of the What the Fade and I'm not even to the half-way mark yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy bright and dry Surrey. It is not supposed to rain today. Had a lovely lunch at DDs yesterday, all cooked by LM with Daddy supervising.
> 
> I have chickened out of the cowl I was making for DD and have made up by own chevron pattern which she likes, my excuse is that I can take it on holiday and it won't require too much brainpower.
> 
> I know today is Tuesday, but we are going supermarket shopping today and fish and chips as I may be going out tomorrow. Hope this hasn't confused anyone.
> 
> Off to unwrap my piece of felt that I steamed dyed, will report back later.


I'm liking easily memorizable patterns myself. It's not often that I can find time to sit and concentrate.
Enjoy the fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Measured my blanket last night and got about another 12" to do, so will plod on with that so I can get it blocked. Off on my boob trip this afternoon, I go out for such exciting things!!!!!! Hoping for some feed-back from our Sunday viewers, wonder what excuse they will come up with. Just had a thought that the way things are going will have to re-unpack my boxes again and get winter clothes out again. On that happy thought will love you and leave you for now. xx


Bad thought!
I hope the viewers love your place.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I had lunch out with Linky and 2 of our sewing gals at Puerta Vallarta and my sister made me some lovely bags for my birthday and I absolutely love them!!


Love that name. :sm09: Was it a good trip? :sm09: 
One of these days I have to drag my sewing machine out of the basement.
I can't believe the prices that some of the project bags are getting up here.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, the cloakroom door closeth!! Almost gave up but got there in the end.
> 
> With all this talk of beans, I fancied salmon with a mixed bean salad for dinner, including borlotti beans and very tasty it was too! Xxxx


Well done. When we did the floors in this house, we had to saw an inch off EVERY door in the house. I know how much of a pain it is trying to make a door fit a doorway.
Salmon and bean salad sounds wonderful. And I just had breakfast.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Now trying direct steaming of flowers onto felt.





lifeline said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this turns out


Me too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has now potted them out.


Why do I have the feeling that those beans will be at the top of those poles in no time.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes


I hope you had a good birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, when are you going to retire?





SaxonLady said:


> can you retire from family?


I keep dreaming of ways that I can. 
Probably none of them will work unless I run away.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to sign off now. Yesterday I pushed my old car a lot and it overheated on me, so today I'm leaving a little earlier and not push it so much.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Bad thought!
> I hope the viewers love your place.


He did, she didn't. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> He did, she didn't. xx


I wish it was the other way around and she could convince him. I doubt it works very often for the other way around. Maybe the next ones.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish it was the other way around and she could convince him. I doubt it works very often for the other way around. Maybe the next ones.


Still not holding my breath, not sure how to sell the house to the wives. Has your house gone on-line yet? xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I'd love to have family and this group within commuting distance, but the world is too big.


It definitely is. But I've notified my kids and my dh that I'm determined to save the money to visit all of you as soon as i possibly can. It might take me a year but he's all for me getting to have that.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I still have boxes from my apartment years ago, and DDs apartment years ago, in the basement. We were only supposed to be in this house for three years, so I kept it all to set up my next house.


Imagine all the forgotten treasures you might find!! I love that about going through old boxes of stuff.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I bookmark the page Susan and it comes here right aways... don't know if that would work for you. xoxox


I always go to my posts and pick the first one on the list. That way i can pick up right where i left off to catch up.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Have you heard of mug cake?
> :sm15: :
> We have a ziplock bag in the cupboard for chocolate cake cravings. You can make a mug sized cake in 1 minute in a 1000 watt microwave.
> Take a box of Angel food cake mix, put half in a one quart ziplock bag. Add 1 box Devilks food chocolate cake to the mix. Mix thoroughly.
> When you want the cake put 4 tablespoons of cake mix in the mug, add 2 tablespoons of milk, cook for 1 minute.
> And you can add a different flavour mix with the other half.
> 
> :sm01:
> 
> Or you could buy these. They even come with little packets of icing for the mug cake. I find thereâs too much icing in the packets


Bite your tongue ! There's never too much icing !!!????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I am using the idea of pattern swatches, and making a few continuous rows, until I reach the length I want, made up of squares of patterns from my pattern books; then joining them (or joining as I go) until I have the sized blanket I need. I am using a bulky variegated yarn, but using many different colours, and textures, so will be very interesting for the kids! I am actually a little excited, about what it will actually look like, when ir is finished; and I will be making at least 4 of these, unless the older girls ask for a multi patterned blanket! :sm23: :sm23:


Very cool ! I love to get creative or just jump in and change things up to see what turns out . I'm betting they will be loved and cuddled in bunches. I told dh years ago when i made him a crochet blanket that everything he uses it is a hug from me. He loves it still


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Still not holding my breath, not sure how to sell the house to the wives. Has your house gone on-line yet? xx


It will as of next Tuesday ...Monday is our Labor Day holiday. The photos are ready so brochures will go out and sign will go up in the yard. PM an email address to me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I want to see where it goes, from where I am up to now; and yes, I do like the darker type of programme/series; but my youngest dd goes for a much higher level of horror, than I like, but I don't think this series is up to her level. :sm06: :sm06:


I like a good scary movie .. Not gory and just stupid blood fest but really mind twisting scary movies. I can't WAIT to see "the nun" !!!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I had lunch out with Linky and 2 of our sewing gals at Puerta Vallarta and my sister made me some lovely bags for my birthday and I absolutely love them!!


I hope you know those were the practice bags lol , the next ones will be waaaay better . for one thing I'll actually measure things when i do the good ones hahaha. But never fear you get first pick of those to.????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Now trying direct steaming of flowers onto felt.


Isn't that beautiful!????


----------



## linkan

Oh Polly I'm so sorry i didn't realize before hand your birthday was yesterday too.
Happy happy late birthday lady????love ya Xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Measured my blanket last night and got about another 12" to do, so will plod on with that so I can get it blocked. Off on my boob trip this afternoon, I go out for such exciting things!!!!!! Hoping for some feed-back from our Sunday viewers, wonder what excuse they will come up with. Just had a thought that the way things are going will have to re-unpack my boxes again and get winter clothes out again. On that happy thought will love you and leave you for now. xx


Have fun (?) on your outing today. I hope it all goes well. And, I hope you hear something about your viewers from Sunday. I'm beginning to think I may need to do some unpacking, too. :sm22: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> It will as of next Tuesday ...Monday is our Labor Day holiday. The photos are ready so brochures will go out and sign will go up in the yard. PM an email address to me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun (?) on your outing today. I hope it all goes well. And, I hope you hear something about your viewers from Sunday. I'm beginning to think I may need to do some unpacking, too. :sm22: xxxooo


No joy from Sunday. It's disheartening isn't it? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No joy from Sunday. It's disheartening isn't it? xx


It is! We're now waiting to hear when we will be signing the papers on this house and still have the other house to deal with, too! It seems never ending.

I had a great visit with my dear friend yesterday (much too short, though). This morning I'm off to Fiber Social at the LYS. That's always a fun distraction. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It definitely is. But I've notified my kids and my dh that I'm determined to save the money to visit all of you as soon as i possibly can. It might take me a year but he's all for me getting to have that.


Brilliant! We'll look after you and show you the best time! We'd better start saving too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It will as of next Tuesday ...Monday is our Labor Day holiday. The photos are ready so brochures will go out and sign will go up in the yard. PM an email address to me and I'll send you the link.


Have sent the link to Barny!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a cooler and overcast London!! Went up to the shop today to help get ready for the sale although now it seems there may not be a sale, head office, you know! Did a couple of hours anyway then got the bus to town to go to the cinema. We saw The Spy Who Dumped Me. It was ok, some funny bit s but I did nod off towards the end and miss a bit. The bus journey home was interminable, well over an hour, so much traffic, it was stop/start all the way!!

Quick tea tonight as we are so late getting in, ham, egg and chips!! See you tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a cooler and overcast London!! Went up to the shop today to help get ready for the sale although now it seems there may not be a sale, head office, you know! Did a couple of hours anyway then got the bus to town to go to the cinema. We saw The Spy Who Dumped Me. It was ok, some funny bit s but I did nod off towards the end and miss a bit. The bus journey home was interminable, well over an hour, so much traffic, it was stop/start all the way!!
> 
> Quick tea tonight as we are so late getting in, ham, egg and chips!! See you tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxx


I like that sort of meal. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I like that sort of meal. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Have sent the link to Barny!! xxxx


She did and I did. Thanks anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I like that sort of meal. xxxx


I do too apart from the ham and eggs????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I do too apart from the ham and eggs????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I do too apart from the ham and eggs????????


I had crispy hash browns with baked beans for dinner. Yum and an easy stovetop meal on a hot and stormy day.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I had crispy hash browns with baked beans for dinner. Yum and an easy stovetop meal on a hot and stormy day.


Dont like baked beans???? and Im not supposed yo have too much potato. I like water.????


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Dont like baked beans???? and Im not supposed yo have too much potato. I like water.????


Or, wine?


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Beans this morning. Definitely of the 'Jack' variety..


Are you hiding your green thumb?


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Are you hiding your green thumb?


Mr Ps the one with the green thumb. How are you? Sending hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very damp Surrey, lots of rain last night and a bit more green on the grass.

Off to the latest Kaffe Fassett exhibition with a friend today. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales until I got up and now very cloudy and looks like rain, oh well more knitting time. Nothing much on today we're having an experimental dinner. Cod loin baked in paprika butter, goodness know how it will turn out we might end up with bread and butter. Enjoy your day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I do too apart from the ham and eggs????????


Even if it is green eggs & ham?!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I had crispy hash browns with baked beans for dinner. Yum and an easy stovetop meal on a hot and stormy day.


That sounds yummy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Dont like baked beans???? and Im not supposed yo have too much potato. I like water.????


Yeh, we know, you swim in it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very damp Surrey, lots of rain last night and a bit more green on the grass.
> 
> Off to the latest Kaffe Fassett exhibition with a friend today. Catch you later. xx


Have a lovely time, pictures please!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales until I got up and now very cloudy and looks like rain, oh well more knitting time. Nothing much on today we're having an experimental dinner. Cod loin baked in paprika butter, goodness know how it will turn out we might end up with bread and butter. Enjoy your day whatever you're up to. xx


That sounds lovely, what are you serving with it? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Even if it is green eggs & ham?!! :sm23: xxx


Not with that???????? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds lovely, what are you serving with it? xxxx


Sauté potatoes and haven't decided what else yet. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sauté potatoes and haven't decided what else yet. xxxx


Yum!! You just reminded me I need to put the slow-cooker on!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yum!! You just reminded me I need to put the slow-cooker on!! xxxx


What you slow cooking? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:14 am EDT and 22'C (72'F). Sunny this morning then thunderstorms as a cold front slides on through.
I only have about 3 feet more to bind off on the What the Fade shawl. It really is a blanket.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales until I got up and now very cloudy and looks like rain, oh well more knitting time. Nothing much on today we're having an experimental dinner. Cod loin baked in paprika butter, goodness know how it will turn out we might end up with bread and butter. Enjoy your day whatever you're up to. xx





London Girl said:


> That sounds lovely, what are you serving with it? xxxx


That sounds good. Now I want perch or smelt for breakfast. (I don't have either :sm13: )


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Even if it is green eggs & ham?!! :sm23: xxx


I love green eggs and ham. Sister used to raise ducks who gave us lovely green eggs.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very damp Surrey, lots of rain last night and a bit more green on the grass.
> 
> Off to the latest Kaffe Fassett exhibition with a friend today. Catch you later. xx


I hope you got lots of colourful pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I had crispy hash browns with baked beans for dinner. Yum and an easy stovetop meal on a hot and stormy day.


Just add some sausage to that and I'm happy. I have some already cooked sausages in the freezer. I just have to defrost them in a pan of simmering water.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a cooler and overcast London!! Went up to the shop today to help get ready for the sale although now it seems there may not be a sale, head office, you know! Did a couple of hours anyway then got the bus to town to go to the cinema. We saw The Spy Who Dumped Me. It was ok, some funny bit s but I did nod off towards the end and miss a bit. The bus journey home was interminable, well over an hour, so much traffic, it was stop/start all the way!!
> 
> Quick tea tonight as we are so late getting in, ham, egg and chips!! See you tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxx


Sorry about the long bus ride. Was there something going on that caused all the traffic?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Brilliant! We'll look after you and show you the best time! We'd better start saving too!! xxxx


Londy is a wonderful tour guide for London.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It is! We're now waiting to hear when we will be signing the papers on this house and still have the other house to deal with, too! It seems never ending.
> 
> I had a great visit with my dear friend yesterday (much too short, though). This morning I'm off to Fiber Social at the LYS. That's always a fun distraction. :sm01: xxxooo


The transit people have really dragged this out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No joy from Sunday. It's disheartening isn't it? xx


I know there is someone out there for your house. They just have to see it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun (?) on your outing today. I hope it all goes well. And, I hope you hear something about your viewers from Sunday. I'm beginning to think I may need to do some unpacking, too. :sm22: xxxooo


Our squirrels and chipmunks have convinced me that we are going to jump into fall soon. There were flocks of starlings all talking to each other in the trees on the road just north of my subdivision.
Farmer's Almanac says we are going to have a cold, snowy winter. bah humbug.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I like a good scary movie .. Not gory and just stupid blood fest but really mind twisting scary movies. I can't WAIT to see "the nun" !!!


I like comedies. And stupid films like Sharknado. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Bite your tongue ! There's never too much icing !!!????????????????????????????


 :sm01: :sm11: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It definitely is. But I've notified my kids and my dh that I'm determined to save the money to visit all of you as soon as i possibly can. It might take me a year but he's all for me getting to have that.


Want to come to Canada?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and drag the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I love green eggs and ham. Sister used to raise ducks who gave us lovely green eggs.


What ever you say Sam I am. :sm02: xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What you slow cooking? xxxx


Beef with casserole veggies and Pearl barley!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the long bus ride. Was there something going on that caused all the traffic?


Not that we could see, traffic seems really bad around here lately!! Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little stormy corner of the world. Tornadoes and flash flooding occupies our news for the past few days. Road was closed due to flooding but opened up so we could get to doctors office. On the way home road was closed as the road collapsed. Luckily no cars were on it when it collapsed.
You have been leading busy lives. Your chit chat keeps me entertained. Doctor again tomorrow. X-ray and blood tests were better on Monday. I expect them to be even better tomorrow. 
Take care everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Londy is a wonderful tour guide for London.


She is indeed! As you are up in Canada. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The transit people have really dragged this out.


They really have! Mr. Ric is getting so stressed by all this I think his head is going to explode! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little stormy corner of the world. Tornadoes and flash flooding occupies our news for the past few days. Road was closed due to flooding but opened up so we could get to doctors office. On the way home road was closed as the road collapsed. Luckily no cars were on it when it collapsed.
> You have been leading busy lives. You chit chat keeps me entertained. Doctor again tomorrow. X-ray and blood tests were better on Monday. I expect them to be even better tomorrow.
> Take care everyone.


Great to see you here, jinx! Glad you are feeling better and that your tests are improving. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little stormy corner of the world. Tornadoes and flash flooding occupies our news for the past few days. Road was closed due to flooding but opened up so we could get to doctors office. On the way home road was closed as the road collapsed. Luckily no cars were on it when it collapsed.
> You have been leading busy lives. You chit chat keeps me entertained. Doctor again tomorrow. X-ray and blood tests were better on Monday. I expect them to be even better tomorrow.
> Take care everyone.


Nice to see you back in person, more to the point you take care of yourself it gets lonely on here in the mornings sometimes when no-one else is around. Hope you are now on the road to full recovery. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Want to come to Canada?


DS3 is in British Columbia at the moment, staying with cousins. He didn't offer to take me with him!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little stormy corner of the world. Tornadoes and flash flooding occupies our news for the past few days. Road was closed due to flooding but opened up so we could get to doctors office. On the way home road was closed as the road collapsed. Luckily no cars were on it when it collapsed.
> You have been leading busy lives. You chit chat keeps me entertained. Doctor again tomorrow. X-ray and blood tests were better on Monday. I expect them to be even better tomorrow.
> Take care everyone.


Hello Jinx. Glad to see you're looking after yourself. Welcome back.


----------



## SaxonLady

It poured with rain overnight and this morning. Big puddles again. It's cold and cloudy now.
Off to Royal British Legion in a mo. and have GS2 with me.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Want to come to Canada?


I absolutely do!???????????? it's on my destination list too.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little stormy corner of the world. Tornadoes and flash flooding occupies our news for the past few days. Road was closed due to flooding but opened up so we could get to doctors office. On the way home road was closed as the road collapsed. Luckily no cars were on it when it collapsed.
> You have been leading busy lives. Your chit chat keeps me entertained. Doctor again tomorrow. X-ray and blood tests were better on Monday. I expect them to be even better tomorrow.
> Take care everyone.


Hi sweetie, so good to see you, hope you are feeling a little better each day!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> She is indeed! As you are up in Canada. :sm02: xxxooo


....and you and Ric are in Washington!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Londy is a wonderful tour guide for London.


Thank you kind lady, even if I did put you in a taxi that had no view of the sights!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our squirrels and chipmunks have convinced me that we are going to jump into fall soon. There were flocks of starlings all talking to each other in the trees on the road just north of my subdivision.
> Farmer's Almanac says we are going to have a cold, snowy winter. bah humbug.


No change there then!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I like comedies. And stupid films like Sharknado. :sm16:


You'd probably like The Spy that Dumped Me, that was a comedy and quite funny in places!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> They really have! Mr. Ric is getting so stressed by all this I think his head is going to explode! :sm16: xxxooo


Oh no, think of the mess that would make!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> DS3 is in British Columbia at the moment, staying with cousins. He didn't offer to take me with him!


Aww, you could have popped in to see our Trish!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull damp Wales (this is getting boring). First of all Happy Birthday Lisa and Happy Birthday Polly, have a good day. Been slaving in the kitchen again but now have meals for today and tomorrow so an easy day tomorrow which is just as well as I'm off in the afternoon to get my boobs squashed and mashed, hopefully the last time as they only do it between certain ages. Going to try and have an afternoon knitting as time is moving quickly which is more than my blanket is and need it in a few weeks time. Also I'm getting a bit bored with it but will persevere. Will check in later. xx


Once you reach a certain age you can ask for the 'torture treatment ' they stop calling you up. Well that's what happens here. Good luck!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you, Jinx. Hope each day is a little better and brighter. The storms have been here too with very close lightning and loud thunder.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ....and you and Ric are in Washington!!! xxxx


It was such a treat for us! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh no, think of the mess that would make!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I know and, of course, I'd be left to clean up his mess!!!! :sm22: :sm22: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I know and, of course, I'd be left to clean up his mess!!!! :sm22: :sm22: xxxooo


Nah, just move out. xx :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my little stormy corner of the world. Tornadoes and flash flooding occupies our news for the past few days. Road was closed due to flooding but opened up so we could get to doctors office. On the way home road was closed as the road collapsed. Luckily no cars were on it when it collapsed.
> You have been leading busy lives. Your chit chat keeps me entertained. Doctor again tomorrow. X-ray and blood tests were better on Monday. I expect them to be even better tomorrow.
> Take care everyone.


Good to hear that things are improving and hope you continue to improve


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> They really have! Mr. Ric is getting so stressed by all this I think his head is going to explode! :sm16: xxxooo


So sorry things do not appear to be improving


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Nah, just move out. xx :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> So sorry things do not appear to be improving


They sort of are, but at slower than a snail's pace! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good to hear that things are improving and hope you continue to improve


Hi Rebecca how's your first couple of days been back in harness? xx


----------



## grandma susan

I'm cross...I was overtaking a Lorry today and it's wheel must have struck a stone or a piece of metal. It flew up and dented my passenger car door. Oooooo I'm so mad. 

Stephen has gone to Barcelona and will be back on Friday. 

Has anyone heard about jinx?

I was telling sue about Michael being poorly and she said that gs1 contacted it when he started school too.

Nothing more to tell you all. At least I don't think so. I'm on page 12..... I'm enjoying what's app.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


Looks lovely Rebecca. You are clever.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


I'm proud of you jinx, doing what you are told (for a change). You know it makes sense. Looking forward to you being better again. Let them all fuss over you. Love your xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Hi Flo and Jinx. Churchill said that we are two countries separated by a common language, or words to that effect. It does create great fun on here sometimes!


Was he on KP.? :sm16:


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


I'm super jealous! That's so pretty , i love it ????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xx


What she said too but a bit more xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca how's your first couple of days been back in harness? xx


Busy, but ok, training and preparation yesterday and today. Tomorrow the children are in...


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I'm super jealous! That's so pretty , i love it ????


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Looks lovely Rebecca. You are clever.


Thank you


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Busy, but ok, training and preparation yesterday and today. Tomorrow the children are in...


Ah, then the fun begins. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Stephens arrived at Barcelona, safe and sound. Night night. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Stephens arrived at Barcelona, safe and sound. Night night. Xx


Night night, don't have nightmares about dented cars. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Is anyone watching a program about the orangutans on TVs. It's brilliant. Try to if you can.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Night night, don't have nightmares about dented cars. xx


I won't. I tell myself it's only a car. Ooooooo she's so sore. She needs an Elastoplast on (bandaid) to our USA sisters. :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I won't. I tell myself it's only a car. Ooooooo she's so sore. She needs an Elastoplast on (bandaid) to our USA sisters. :sm03:


Is there much of a dent? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Stephens arrived at Barcelona, safe and sound. Night night. Xx


Yes!


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Hello ladies this is Flo. I was lost on the wrong edition of connections. Grandma said Polly is lost and ask for someone to find her?
> Grandma is behaving and if she doesn't behave I will LAMP her? She is now up to date on all the posts as I read them to her. She is just a bit to tired and weak to operate the computer at this time. I will keep her up to date even if I do not understand some of the English language used across the pond.
> Gpa or I will take her to the doctor on Tuesday. Hoping for a good report then.
> Best Wishes to all, Flo


Thanks Flo for the update, your mum is lucky to have you around. Please send my little ve.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Don't worry. It's a pain management COURSE. Hopefully they'll have lots of information that you haven't thought of.


I certainly hope so. 3 weeks is a long time to be away from home. I do get home for the weekends though.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I certainly hope so. 3 weeks is a long time to be away from home. I do get home for the weekends though.


If it works it's a small price to pay. xx :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> can you retire from family?


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Morning from my little stormy corner of the world. Tornadoes and flash flooding occupies our news for the past few days. Road was closed due to flooding but opened up so we could get to doctors office. On the way home road was closed as the road collapsed. Luckily no cars were on it when it collapsed.
> You have been leading busy lives. Your chit chat keeps me entertained. Doctor again tomorrow. X-ray and blood tests were better on Monday. I expect them to be even better tomorrow.
> Take care everyone.


Sorry about the rain! Hope the tests come back better & you are soon feeling better x


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> If it works it's a small price to pay. xx :sm24:


That's what I'm hoping but I have mixed feelings about it. I'm worried about the 3 other people I have to share the flat with, they better not pinch my milk!! I have been shopping & bought so bits that would make a little supper. We do get lunch but you know Hospital food! Well I am a diet! Sorry you are having so much trouble selling your house, let's hope someone turns up with a bucket load of money!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> That's what I'm hoping but I have mixed feelings about it. I'm worried about the 3 other people I have to share the flat with, they better not pinch my milk!! I have been shopping & bought so bits that would make a little supper. We do get lunch but you know Hospital food! Well I am a diet! Sorry you are having so much trouble selling your house, let's hope someone turns up with a bucket load of money!! Xx


Yes I know hospital food too well, I think I would take a case full of food if I was going. Mind you if you're in a flat you might be able to order take-away to be delivered. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all, I was days behind as usual. Our internet has been down most of today, just when I had time to sit & chat with you all. Had our eldest GS down today & took him out for lunch, he was in a really good mood & we had a really good time. Tomorrow my DH is taking our DDs & the 4 GS to Tenterden, in Kent to ride on the steam trains. Our car seats 7 so I’m going to stay at home on my own. I would have loved to see our little one’s face, he is besotted by steam trains, I don’t think he realises that they are so big. I intend to have a day doing what I want, probably involve my sewing machine & knitting needles. Night everyone. Love to you all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I was days behind as usual. Our internet has been down most of today, just when I had time to sit & chat with you all. Had our eldest GS down today & took him out for lunch, he was in a really good mood & we had a really good time. Tomorrow my DH is taking our DDs & the 4 GS to Tenterden, in Kent to ride on the steam trains. Our car seats 7 so I'm going to stay at home on my own. I would have loved to see our little one's face, he is besotted by steam trains, I don't think he realises that they are so big. I intend to have a day doing what I want, probably involve my sewing machine & knitting needles. Night everyone. Love to you all.


I would love one of those days, or even two or three. xx


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I was days behind as usual. Our internet has been down most of today, just when I had time to sit & chat with you all. Had our eldest GS down today & took him out for lunch, he was in a really good mood & we had a really good time. Tomorrow my DH is taking our DDs & the 4 GS to Tenterden, in Kent to ride on the steam trains. Our car seats 7 so I'm going to stay at home on my own. I would have loved to see our little one's face, he is besotted by steam trains, I don't think he realises that they are so big. I intend to have a day doing what I want, probably involve my sewing machine & knitting needles. Night everyone. Love to you all.


That sounds like a perfect day I would love to be home alone!


----------



## jinx

This is a message for Jacky to read early in the a.m. For the first time in a long time I have been trying to knit. I feel like a newbie. All my stitches are jerky, cannot work the needles smoothly. Only did about 25 rows, maybe tomorrow will be better.
The other night we got 9 inches of rain. Last night got a few more inches. All the tornadoes were 20 miles away from us. Many roads are closed and washed out. Now it is clouding up getting ready to rain again. This weather does not improve my mental or physical health. I love the sun. 
Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> This is a message for Jacky to read early in the a.m. For the first time in a long time I have been trying to knit. I feel like a newbie. All my stitches are jerky, cannot work the needles smoothly. Only did about 25 rows, maybe tomorrow will be better.
> The other night we got 9 inches of rain. Last night got a few more inches. All the tornadoes were 20 miles away from us. Many roads are closed and washed out. Now it is clouding up getting ready to rain again. This weather does not improve my mental or physical health. I love the sun.
> Best wishes to everyone.


Aw thanks jinx, I've missed the early morning get-togehters although as luck would have it I'm late on today as I've been tackling changing the bed, no mean feat when it's a king size bed and I'm only mini-size, but I won. Glad you're feeling better and have managed to pick up your needles again. Slowly but surely. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks jinx, I've missed the early morning get-togehters although as luck would have it I'm late on today as I've been tackling changing the bed, no mean feat when it's a king size bed and I'm only mini-size, but I won. Glad you're feeling better and have managed to pick up your needles again. Slowly but surely. xx


Morning sleepy head. Changing the bed is on my agenda for today. Hoping Mr. Wonderful is agreeable as he will be putting them back on. I take them off, wash them, and put them back on. Also on my agenda is another trip to the doctor. Have to check if the roads are repaired or if we will need to take the scenic route to get to the clinic.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, I’m home alone! I have already done lots of bits, was up early with the family. I am going to sort out some small size knitting to take with me next week. See you later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all from Wales. At the moment the sun is out, hopefully we will have a better day today, we've had the heat on the last few days. Finished my blanket and now waiting to get the energy to block it. Started playing with my chenille, it's not easy to knit with and patterns don't seem to show up too well on it so am doing a simple No Purl Ribbed scarf, but it is lovely and soft. Apart from that just another day waiting for the phone to ring. DH has gone to cut the grass although most of it is way too wet, but if wants to struggle with it then it's OK by me. Have a good day and if you can't behave yourself just don't get caught. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm home alone! I have already done lots of bits, was up early with the family. I am going to sort out some small size knitting to take with me next week. See you later.


Lucky you. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning Chris. Getting lots of bits accomplished early in the a.m. is a good way to start the day. What sort of small projects are you thinking of taking with you on your adventure?


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm home alone! I have already done lots of bits, was up early with the family. I am going to sort out some small size knitting to take with me next week. See you later.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very nearly sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day in Bath yesterday. The exhibition was amazing, there were a lot of Kaffee Fassett floral quilts and tapestries and mosaics by Candace Bahouth. She did the most wacky mirrors, shoes and object d'art using broken china and capo di monte flowers. Unfortunateley you weren't allowed to take photos but I will post a couple of photos from the catalogue to give you an idea.

Today I have to get ready for a felt workshop I am running tomorrow and then on Saturday I am off to a big yarn show.

Lovely to see you here Jinx, glad to see your tests are improving, I hope you are continuing to be a patient patient, sending lots of healing hugs and love.

Chris, I know how you must be feeling about your course, but the time will go very quickly. Will be there holding your hand all the way.

Off to find some stuff for tomorrow. Will post photos in a minutes.x


----------



## jinx

Morning Purple. The show sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day. 
Did I miss the picture of the finished felted with flowers?
I had no choice but to be patient. However, now that I am truly feeling better I have lost my patience. Nice to see you also.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very nearly sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day in Bath yesterday. The exhibition was amazing, there were a lot of Kaffee Fassett floral quilts and tapestries and mosaics by Candace Bahouth. She did the most wacky mirrors, shoes and object d'art using broken china and capo di monte flowers. Unfortunateley you weren't allowed to take photos but I will post a couple of photos from the catalogue to give you an idea.
> 
> Today I have to get ready for a felt workshop I am running tomorrow and then on Saturday I am off to a big yarn show.
> 
> Lovely to see you here Jinx, glad to see your tests are improving, I hope you are continuing to be a patient patient, sending lots of healing hugs and love.
> 
> Chris, I know how you must be feeling about your course, but the time will go very quickly. Will be there holding your hand all the way.
> 
> Off to find some stuff for tomorrow. Will post photos in a minutes.x


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm home alone! I have already done lots of bits, was up early with the family. I am going to sort out some small size knitting to take with me next week. See you later.


Enjoy your day alone, just don't do too much and wear yourself out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning Purple. The show sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day.
> Did I miss the picture of the finished felted with flowers?
> I had no choice but to be patient. However, now that I am truly feeling better I have lost my patience. Nice to see you also.


No you haven't missed the photos as I've not posted them yet! They are on my phone so will get them on in a minute along with the one from yesterday. So glad you are beginning to feel better, just take it easy otherwise we might all have to come over and lamp you one xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from Wales. At the moment the sun is out, hopefully we will have a better day today, we've had the heat on the last few days. Finished my blanket and now waiting to get the energy to block it. Started playing with my chenille, it's not easy to knit with and patterns don't seem to show up too well on it so am doing a simple No Purl Ribbed scarf, but it is lovely and soft. Apart from that just another day waiting for the phone to ring. DH has gone to cut the grass although most of it is way too wet, but if wants to struggle with it then it's OK by me. Have a good day and if you can't behave yourself just don't get caught. xx


Thinking of you Jacky and sending you loads and loads of comforting hugs. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you Jacky and sending you loads and loads of comforting hugs. xxxxxxxxxx


Please will you send some buyers with those hugs. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's the photos from yesterdsys catalogue..


----------



## PurpleFi

And here's some of my eco flower dyeing...


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from Wales. At the moment the sun is out, hopefully we will have a better day today, we've had the heat on the last few days. Finished my blanket and now waiting to get the energy to block it. Started playing with my chenille, it's not easy to knit with and patterns don't seem to show up too well on it so am doing a simple No Purl Ribbed scarf, but it is lovely and soft. Apart from that just another day waiting for the phone to ring. DH has gone to cut the grass although most of it is way too wet, but if wants to struggle with it then it's OK by me. Have a good day and if you can't behave yourself just don't get caught. xx


I am not a fan of chenille. It has absolutely no stretch. It is pretty and soft, but no fun to work with.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some of my eco flower dyeing...


What a great effect, not sure which I like best. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am not a fan of chenille. It has absolutely no stretch. It is pretty and soft, but no fun to work with.


Not sure I would bother again but it was in a sale and as I'd never tried it before thought I would give it a go. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What a great effect, not sure which I like best. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Will probably do a bit more dyeing on the felt and then add some embroidery with fine wool x


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I would bother again but it was in a sale and as I'd never tried it before thought I would give it a go. xx


Great minds think alike. I bought the chenille because it was brand new at a thrift shop. I thought I would give it a go as the price was so reasonable. Now I know not to waste any more money on it.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm cross...I was overtaking a Lorry today and it's wheel must have struck a stone or a piece of metal. It flew up and dented my passenger car door. Oooooo I'm so mad.
> 
> Stephen has gone to Barcelona and will be back on Friday.
> 
> Has anyone heard about jinx?
> 
> I was telling sue about Michael being poorly and she said that gs1 contacted it when he started school too.
> 
> Nothing more to tell you all. At least I don't think so. I'm on page 12..... I'm enjoying what's app.


So sorry about little car, kissing it better!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning sleepy head. Changing the bed is on my agenda for today. Hoping Mr. Wonderful is agreeable as he will be putting them back on. I take them off, wash them, and put them back on. Also on my agenda is another trip to the doctor. Have to check if the roads are repaired or if we will need to take the scenic route to get to the clinic.


Good to hear you are starting to get back into normal life again, you must be basically quite healthy to have come so far in such a short time!! I too hope the roads are usable again for you, scenic is for another day, as is the knitting!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm home alone! I have already done lots of bits, was up early with the family. I am going to sort out some small size knitting to take with me next week. See you later.


Hi Chris, hope Mr B and the boys have a lovely day, at least it isn't raining today!! Enjoy your home alone time and make the most of it!!! As for knitting, what about squares for a blanket? That's what I'm doing at the moment for the kids hospice, using up some stash!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning Purple. The show sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day.
> Did I miss the picture of the finished felted with flowers?
> I had no choice but to be patient. However, now that I am truly feeling better I have lost my patience. Nice to see you also.


That's a good sign!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the photos from yesterdsys catalogue..


Wow, just beautiful!! Was that shoe wearable?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some of my eco flower dyeing...


That came out really well, what fun you have with your experiments!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


Sounds like the sort of thing my mum would have done! I remember my dad telling me that she once painted all the skirting boards with blackboard paint!! Yes, it was black and very matt!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Great minds think alike. I bought the chenille because it was brand new at a thrift shop. I thought I would give it a go as the price was so reasonable. Now I know not to waste any more money on it.


Did you get chenille twists or did it shed off the string. I had both things happen with chenille. I found crocheting it worked better than knitting. And I had to use an oversize hook at that.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am not a fan of chenille. It has absolutely no stretch. It is pretty and soft, but no fun to work with.


Especially if you have to pull it out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some of my eco flower dyeing...


That's a very interesting effect. I like the cotton best.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the photos from yesterdsys catalogue..


SO MANY FLOWERS!
And colourful, like I expect from a Kaffe exhibit.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning Purple. The show sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day.
> Did I miss the picture of the finished felted with flowers?
> I had no choice but to be patient. However, now that I am truly feeling better I have lost my patience. Nice to see you also.


That does sound like you are feeling better. Just don't overdo.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from Wales. At the moment the sun is out, hopefully we will have a better day today, we've had the heat on the last few days. Finished my blanket and now waiting to get the energy to block it. Started playing with my chenille, it's not easy to knit with and patterns don't seem to show up too well on it so am doing a simple No Purl Ribbed scarf, but it is lovely and soft. Apart from that just another day waiting for the phone to ring. DH has gone to cut the grass although most of it is way too wet, but if wants to struggle with it then it's OK by me. Have a good day and if you can't behave yourself just don't get caught. xx


DD will be mowing the grass later today once it dries. Today and tomorrow are the only coolish days before the heat and humidity set in again.
Enjoy your knitting time.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm home alone! I have already done lots of bits, was up early with the family. I am going to sort out some small size knitting to take with me next week. See you later.


Scarves, cowls and mitts. Sounds like a good time to start little projects for Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning sleepy head. Changing the bed is on my agenda for today. Hoping Mr. Wonderful is agreeable as he will be putting them back on. I take them off, wash them, and put them back on. Also on my agenda is another trip to the doctor. Have to check if the roads are repaired or if we will need to take the scenic route to get to the clinic.


I hope the trip goes well and the doctor has glowing things to say.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks jinx, I've missed the early morning get-togehters although as luck would have it I'm late on today as I've been tackling changing the bed, no mean feat when it's a king size bed and I'm only mini-size, but I won. Glad you're feeling better and have managed to pick up your needles again. Slowly but surely. xx


I only have a twin size but it would be a lot easier to make if I could walk around both sides of the bed. All the cut outs and weird angles in my room don't give me a lot of options.
I have a picture in my mind of you getting tangled in the sheets trying to make that big bed. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> This is a message for Jacky to read early in the a.m. For the first time in a long time I have been trying to knit. I feel like a newbie. All my stitches are jerky, cannot work the needles smoothly. Only did about 25 rows, maybe tomorrow will be better.
> The other night we got 9 inches of rain. Last night got a few more inches. All the tornadoes were 20 miles away from us. Many roads are closed and washed out. Now it is clouding up getting ready to rain again. This weather does not improve my mental or physical health. I love the sun.
> Best wishes to everyone.


I'm wishing some sun heads your way. Sorry about all that bad weather. I really don't like bad weather at night.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I was days behind as usual. Our internet has been down most of today, just when I had time to sit & chat with you all. Had our eldest GS down today & took him out for lunch, he was in a really good mood & we had a really good time. Tomorrow my DH is taking our DDs & the 4 GS to Tenterden, in Kent to ride on the steam trains. Our car seats 7 so I'm going to stay at home on my own. I would have loved to see our little one's face, he is besotted by steam trains, I don't think he realises that they are so big. I intend to have a day doing what I want, probably involve my sewing machine & knitting needles. Night everyone. Love to you all.


I hope you are having wonderful alone time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. Don't want to push the car too much.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

A lovely blanket.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm wishing some sun heads your way. Sorry about all that bad weather. I really don't like bad weather at night.


On this mornings news they say that 9 tornadoes have been confirmed and that they expect that number to rise. That was some scary weather for a few hours. I believe it is the first time we ever went to the basement in all the years we lived here. 
The sun is out now, but will be disappearing as rain is predicted for later today. At least we are up and awake to head to the basement if more tornadoes form.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


Love the colours. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Especially if you have to pull it out.


No shedding or twists yet and am keeping it simple.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I only have a twin size but it would be a lot easier to make if I could walk around both sides of the bed. All the cut outs and weird angles in my room don't give me a lot of options.
> I have a picture in my mind of you getting tangled in the sheets trying to make that big bed. :sm01:


Not a pretty picture I can assure you. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some of my eco flower dyeing...


All wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


Life at your house is certainly interesting!!!! Your What the Fade is lovely!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wow, just beautiful!! Was that shoe wearable?!! xxxx


Wearable possibly, walkable definitely not. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


That is gorgeous. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That's a very interesting effect. I like the cotton best.


More defined on the cotton, but I love the subtlety of the felt. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> SO MANY FLOWERS!
> And colourful, like I expect from a Kaffe exhibit.


One quilt made my eyez hurt if you got too close x


----------



## run4fittness

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


That's gorgeous, hope you don't need it for a while yet though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I only have a twin size but it would be a lot easier to make if I could walk around both sides of the bed. All the cut outs and weird angles in my room don't give me a lot of options.
> I have a picture in my mind of you getting tangled in the sheets trying to make that big bed. :sm01:


"....and she was never seen again.......!!!" :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> On this mornings news they say that 9 tornadoes have been confirmed and that they expect that number to rise. That was some scary weather for a few hours. I believe it is the first time we ever went to the basement in all the years we lived here.
> The sun is out now, but will be disappearing as rain is predicted for later today. At least we are up and awake to head to the basement if more tornadoes form.


Sorry you had to head for the basement, hope that doesn't happen again!! Is your basement all fitted out so you can be comfortable for a while down there? I once stayed with a friend in Oklahoma and their basement was like another house down there and they reckoned they could survive for months if necessary!!


----------



## jinx

We do have furniture down there. There is a pool table and board games that can be played at the poker table. We removed the bed, t.v. and upholstered furniture as it does not get used. I just sat in the rocker rocking and wishing I had stored some yarn down there.
Mr. Wonderful and I took inventory of what we had stored in the storage area. We both quickly decided we needed a big trip to the thrift store to donate a truck load of stuff.


London Girl said:


> Sorry you had to head for the basement, hope that doesn't happen again!! Is your basement all fitted out so you can be comfortable for a while down there? I once stayed with a friend in Oklahoma and their basement was like another house down there and they reckoned they could survive for months if necessary!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We do have furniture down there. There is a pool table and board games that can be played at the poker table. We removed the bed, t.v. and upholstered furniture as it does not get used. I just sat in the rocker rocking and wishing I had stored some yarn down there.
> Mr. Wonderful and I took inventory of what we had stored in the storage area. We both quickly decided we needed a big trip to the thrift store to donate a truck load of stuff.


Definitely get some yarn, needles and patterns down there for emergencies!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> We do have furniture down there. There is a pool table and board games that can be played at the poker table. We removed the bed, t.v. and upholstered furniture as it does not get used. I just sat in the rocker rocking and wishing I had stored some yarn down there.
> Mr. Wonderful and I took inventory of what we had stored in the storage area. We both quickly decided we needed a big trip to the thrift store to donate a truck load of stuff.


Sounds like your time in the basrment wasn't wasted. You take care xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> "....and she was never seen again.......!!!" :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Hard luck, I'm still here. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


That is really pretty!

I think I am going to buy her comfort Cardi pattern I just love her patterns!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We do have furniture down there. There is a pool table and board games that can be played at the poker table. We removed the bed, t.v. and upholstered furniture as it does not get used. I just sat in the rocker rocking and wishing I had stored some yarn down there.
> Mr. Wonderful and I took inventory of what we had stored in the storage area. We both quickly decided we needed a big trip to the thrift store to donate a truck load of stuff.


Great that you have a safe place to go. Definitely get some yarn, etc., stored down there just in case there's another time. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very nearly sunny Surrey. Had a lovely day in Bath yesterday. The exhibition was amazing, there were a lot of Kaffee Fassett floral quilts and tapestries and mosaics by Candace Bahouth. She did the most wacky mirrors, shoes and object d'art using broken china and capo di monte flowers. Unfortunateley you weren't allowed to take photos but I will post a couple of photos from the catalogue to give you an idea.
> 
> Today I have to get ready for a felt workshop I am running tomorrow and then on Saturday I am off to a big yarn show.
> 
> Lovely to see you here Jinx, glad to see your tests are improving, I hope you are continuing to be a patient patient, sending lots of healing hugs and love.
> 
> Chris, I know how you must be feeling about your course, but the time will go very quickly. Will be there holding your hand all the way.
> 
> Off to find some stuff for tomorrow. Will post photos in a minutes.x


Thank you! I'll try & Whatsapp! Very envious of your trip to Bath. A few years ago I saw an exhibition of his work, also in Bath. Had a fantastic time that day, like you must of yesterday. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your day alone, just don't do too much and wear yourself out. xx


I haven't! Not done much at all.????


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some of my eco flower dyeing...


Very pretty.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, hope Mr B and the boys have a lovely day, at least it isn't raining today!! Enjoy your home alone time and make the most of it!!! As for knitting, what about squares for a blanket? That's what I'm doing at the moment for the kids hospice, using up some stash!!! xxxxx


That's probably what I shall do, I also want to make some baby ugg boots. I just need to sort out some stash.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


That's great, love the yarn! I bet there were a few cross words in your kitchen today!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hard luck, I'm still here. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


I'm very glad to hear that!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm very glad to hear that!! xxxx


Aw shucks. xxxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## binkbrice

Well I decided last night to get my other Aunts shawl out of timeout and work on it well I was rolling right along did 3 rows...guess what it’s in timeout again yep I had a yo in the wrong spot to me it was very noticeable decided to try to fix it and I messed it up worse now I have to rip back all 300+ stitches per row and try again!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!





binkbrice said:


> Not the best picture I have taken but I have a serious headache going on and can't seem to shake it!


The blanket is still beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


It's a beautiful wrap, and well suited to your technical advisor! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's lovely you're keeping us updated while your grandma isn't well enough to respond. Good that she's taking resting seriously.


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales, long may it last. It's Friday so it's shopping day but going to console myself by buying some more yarn to combine with what I have left over from the blanket as I feel another shawl coming on. Apart from that the weekend stretches in front of me with nothing else planned. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Running a felt workshop today, should be fun. Catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales, long may it last. It's Friday so it's shopping day but going to console myself by buying some more yarn to combine with what I have left over from the blanket as I feel another shawl coming on. Apart from that the weekend stretches in front of me with nothing else planned. xx


Hugs xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I decided last night to get my other Aunts shawl out of timeout and work on it well I was rolling right along did 3 rows...guess what it's in timeout again yep I had a yo in the wrong spot to me it was very noticeable decided to try to fix it and I messed it up worse now I have to rip back all 300+ stitches per row and try again!


You'll pick it up again when it feels right but I deeply sympathise!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales, long may it last. It's Friday so it's shopping day but going to console myself by buying some more yarn to combine with what I have left over from the blanket as I feel another shawl coming on. Apart from that the weekend stretches in front of me with nothing else planned. xx


Maybe a coach load of surprise, enthusiastic viewers!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Running a felt workshop today, should be fun. Catch you later. xx


Hope it goes well and you all have fun!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Waiting for the train to London to do a treasure trail with DD and the kids, catch up with later! Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). Clear and sunny today. Tomorrow, the temperatures will be going back to the 30's C where they will remain for the rest of the week.
Last night's Knit Night was great. We were only 6 people away from their record attendance. Lots of laughs. There was also talk of an off-season knitting retreat if there was enough interest. There were some people saying that knitting in front of blazing fire with snow outside the window was something they would like. I'd just like someone to do the cooking and cleaning while I knit! :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Waiting for the train to London to do a treasure trail with DD and the kids, catch up with later! Lotsa love xxxx


Hope it's lots of fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Running a felt workshop today, should be fun. Catch you later. xx


I hope you have a wonderful day with eager participants.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, so far, sunny Wales, long may it last. It's Friday so it's shopping day but going to console myself by buying some more yarn to combine with what I have left over from the blanket as I feel another shawl coming on. Apart from that the weekend stretches in front of me with nothing else planned. xx


I've been looking at scrappy patterns on Ravelry as I have a few part balls leftover.
I hope you have a nice knitting weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I decided last night to get my other Aunts shawl out of timeout and work on it well I was rolling right along did 3 rows...guess what it's in timeout again yep I had a yo in the wrong spot to me it was very noticeable decided to try to fix it and I messed it up worse now I have to rip back all 300+ stitches per row and try again!


awww <hugs> Some projects just need to time out until you're in the right frame of mind.
Make sure you thread in a lifeline before you try again.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> That's great, love the yarn! I bet there were a few cross words in your kitchen today!


Mum went and talked to the people at the paint store. Apparently this happens quite often and they had a product to paint on over the sticky paint that sealed it tight. We only have one door that is still sticky (probably needs another coat). The rest of the doors and drawers are dry and usable again.
The yarn on my What the Fade was from a fade kit from Sweet Georgia yarn http://sweetgeorgiayarns.com/shop/fade-mystery-fade-along-set-vesuvio/ (I did not pay that price,even at 10% off that is still more than I paid) and some dark blue Mineville yarn from my stash. http://www.ravelry.com/people/nitz8catz/stash/2909-sock-5


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That is really pretty!
> 
> I think I am going to buy her comfort Cardi pattern I just love her patterns!


Thanks
I've started her Comfort Cardi pattern as well. I've been trying to use yarn from my stash so mine is going to end up very stripey. I don't usually wear stripes.
I have a few of her non-fade patterns queued up as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hard luck, I'm still here. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


And we're very happy for that.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We do have furniture down there. There is a pool table and board games that can be played at the poker table. We removed the bed, t.v. and upholstered furniture as it does not get used. I just sat in the rocker rocking and wishing I had stored some yarn down there.
> Mr. Wonderful and I took inventory of what we had stored in the storage area. We both quickly decided we needed a big trip to the thrift store to donate a truck load of stuff.


So now there is room for a knitting area, right?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry you had to head for the basement, hope that doesn't happen again!! Is your basement all fitted out so you can be comfortable for a while down there? I once stayed with a friend in Oklahoma and their basement was like another house down there and they reckoned they could survive for months if necessary!!


My aunt's house in Iowa is like that too. We once spent a few hours down there when the tornado siren went off when we were visiting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's gorgeous, hope you don't need it for a while yet though!! xxxx


Thanks. I definitely won't need it for the next couple of weeks. We're back to summer+ temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

run4fittness said:


> Gorgeous shawl!


Thank you


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That is gorgeous. Xxx


Thanks
I like brioche.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Traffic was dense on the ride home so I think not too many people will be on the road today.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Maybe a coach load of surprise, enthusiastic viewers!! Xxxx


Planet Earth to June ...........xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope it goes well and you all have fun!! Xxxx


Me, too, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Waiting for the train to London to do a treasure trail with DD and the kids, catch up with later! Lotsa love xxxx


That sounds like a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I've been looking at scrappy patterns on Ravelry as I have a few part balls leftover.
> I hope you have a nice knitting weekend.


I do, too, Jacky! Hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We had a bit of rain overnight, but it looks to have stopped now. I'm off for an early meetup with a couple of friends for coffee and some knitting along with a good visit. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning it's a sunny 70F. Waiting for the fridge repair man to come. He was to arrive at 8 a.m and phoned this morning to change it to 11. No need for me to get up at 7 a.m. and I should lamp him. 
I made a duck with orange sauce yesterday, stuffed it full of herbs and did a rub on the outside... very nice. So far we've have had 1 dinner and sandwiches. Today will make a pot of soup with the carcass and maybe Jacky's duck risotto. Have a good Friday all. xoxoxox


----------



## SaxonLady

Yesterday Nanaimo.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from sunny Surrey. It's benn a beauthful day here. The felt workshop went well abd some lovely felt was made.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning it's a sunny 70F. Waiting for the fridge repair man to come. He was to arrive at 8 a.m and phoned this morning to change it to 11. No need for me to get up at 7 a.m. and I should lamp him.
> I made a duck with orange sauce yesterday, stuffed it full of herbs and did a rub on the outside... very nice. So far we've have had 1 dinner and sandwiches. Today will make a pot of soup with the carcass and maybe Jacky's duck risotto. Have a good Friday all. xoxoxox


Sounds great so far, do make the risotto, it takes a fair time but is well worth it. Well I think so anyway. Hope your fridge man has been now. We've had quite a nice sunny day although not too warm 12C (54F) when we went out, it did warm up a bit. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Was he on KP.? :sm16:


foretold it, more likely.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It's benn a beauthful day here. The felt workshop went well abd some lovely felt was made.


Glad all went well, it looks as though a nice selection of felt was made. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some of my eco flower dyeing...


It worked well. What will you do with them?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> On this mornings news they say that 9 tornadoes have been confirmed and that they expect that number to rise. That was some scary weather for a few hours. I believe it is the first time we ever went to the basement in all the years we lived here.
> The sun is out now, but will be disappearing as rain is predicted for later today. At least we are up and awake to head to the basement if more tornadoes form.


I really don't envy you having to go down to the basement when a tornado is coming. How do you know when to come back out?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It's benn a beauthful day here. The felt workshop went well abd some lovely felt was made.


It all looks good, including your friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

Spent yesterday with the twins; lazy day for all three of us. Today I'm trying to get some work done and failing miserably. I'm seriously considering cutting the phone line and the doorbell wiring. Now DH is home.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I really don't envy you having to go down to the basement when a tornado is coming. How do you know when to come back out?


Phones and radio announce all clear. As of now they have confirmed 19 tornadoes hit in our area that day. Worse weather I have ever seen. More storms coming Saturday and Sunday. Enough already.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Phones and radio announce all clear. As of now they have confirmed 19 tornadoes hit in our area that day. Worse weather I have ever seen. More storms coming Saturday and Sunday. Enough already.


Definitely need to get some knitting down there. Stay safe. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Hope it's lots of fun.


It was, it was brilliant, we didn't have time to finish it as I had to get back to go to the dental hygienist, shudder, so we can finish it off one Saturday. They are now here with us until tomorrow lunchtime!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was, it was brilliant, we didn't have time to finish it as I had to get back to go to the dental hygienist, shudder, so we can finish it off one Saturday. They are now here with us until tomorrow lunchtime!! xxxx


What does this treasure hunt entail exactly, sounds like fun whatever it was. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> It worked well. What will you do with them?


Probably add some embroidery.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Phones and radio announce all clear. As of now they have confirmed 19 tornadoes hit in our area that day. Worse weather I have ever seen. More storms coming Saturday and Sunday. Enough already.


I do hope they at least lessen off a bit for you xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Probably add some embroidery.


I should have guessed that, shouldn't I?


----------



## binkbrice

I have to go to the post office before it closes so I better get some decent clothes on!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It's benn a beauthful day here. The felt workshop went well abd some lovely felt was made.


Great fun and lovely results. :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> More defined on the cotton, but I love the subtlety of the felt. Xx


I like the creamy look of the felt too. It looks so softened and the colors look more natural. That's not too say the cotton isn't fabulous too. They both are.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I should have guessed that, shouldn't I?


????xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's cloudy at the moment, but no rain is forecast.
> Mum had a good day in the kitchen yesterday. She painted all the edges of the cupboards and drawers because they were chipped. Which would have been great, except she had stored the paint in the garage. Our garage is NOT heated or air conditioned. When the paint changes temperature all year round, it does something to it, and now the paint won't harden, and everything is tacky. And we can't close any doors or drawers. I made it interesting trying to get breakfast this morning.
> Mum also decided to rearrange the fridge. She put all the stuff that she didn't like at the back of the fridge. Mum doesn't do much cooking. And some of the stuff that mum put at the back of the fridge is stuff that DD uses. And she does most of the cooking. Stuff like mayonnaise. Which mum doesn't like, but DD uses in sauces. So DD is spending the morning rearranging the fridge again. (Mum also rearranged the lower cupboard looking for cookies)
> I got pics of my What the Fade. It really is a blanket.


That's gorgeous. It's got Lisa's name all over the colors ???? it's a gorgeous job. Very cozy and comfy looking.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I decided last night to get my other Aunts shawl out of timeout and work on it well I was rolling right along did 3 rows...guess what it's in timeout again yep I had a yo in the wrong spot to me it was very noticeable decided to try to fix it and I messed it up worse now I have to rip back all 300+ stitches per row and try again!


let's hope that the time out works and it learns to behave from now on lol????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Phones and radio announce all clear. As of now they have confirmed 19 tornadoes hit in our area that day. Worse weather I have ever seen. More storms coming Saturday and Sunday. Enough already.


Stay safe Jinx, that sure is scary. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday Nanaimo.


My Nanaimo? xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from sunny Surrey. It's benn a beauthful day here. The felt workshop went well abd some lovely felt was made.


Indeed it was, well done teacher! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds great so far, do make the risotto, it takes a fair time but is well worth it. Well I think so anyway. Hope your fridge man has been now. We've had quite a nice sunny day although not too warm 12C (54F) when we went out, it did warm up a bit. xx


Good way to use up that heartburn wine too! Fridge man has to replace thermostat/light switch but has to get permission from the warranty company if it's over $180 which it is. They might just want to pay back the extended warranty which is less than the above mentioned. Lets hope they don't because that would make having warranty a farce. :sm14: 
The only problem with cooler weather is the grass starts growing again right? xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Planet Earth to June ...........xxxx :sm23:


If anybody can round them up... June can! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Spent yesterday with the twins; lazy day for all three of us. Today I'm trying to get some work done and failing miserably. I'm seriously considering cutting the phone line and the doorbell wiring. Now DH is home.


Well it was nice while it lasted Janet! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good way to use up that heartburn wine too! Fridge man has to replace thermostat/light switch but has to get permission from the warranty company if it's over $180 which it is. They might just want to pay back the extended warranty which is less than the above mentioned. Lets hope they don't because that would make having warranty a farce. :sm14:
> The only problem with cooler weather is the grass starts growing again right? xoxoxox


Good luck with the fridge. Yes the grass is growing like mad again. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:12 am EDT and 14'C (57'F). Clear and sunny today. Tomorrow, the temperatures will be going back to the 30's C where they will remain for the rest of the week.
> Last night's Knit Night was great. We were only 6 people away from their record attendance. Lots of laughs. There was also talk of an off-season knitting retreat if there was enough interest. There were some people saying that knitting in front of blazing fire with snow outside the window was something they would like. I'd just like someone to do the cooking and cleaning while I knit! :sm01:


See if you can talk them into knitting outside during an Ontario winter with steaming mugs of tea! Carlos and Arnie think it's ok. :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck with the fridge. Yes the grass is growing like mad again. xx


Time to get the chimney cleaned too before the rains start....not another winter. :sm16: xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Time to get the chimney cleaned too before the rains start....not another winter. :sm16: xoxox


Yep we need to get the boiler serviced soon as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Indeed it was, well done teacher! xoxox


Thanks Trish. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> See if you can talk them into knitting outside during an Ontario winter with steaming mugs of tea! Carlos and Arnie think it's ok. :sm24:


Not for me. Only way to look at snow is from a cosy armchair by a blazing fire. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> let's hope that the time out works and it learns to behave from now on lol????


I did the first two shells just fine but this repeat I have had to rip it out twice now!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> See if you can talk them into knitting outside during an Ontario winter with steaming mugs of tea! Carlos and Arnie think it's ok. :sm24:


They wouldn't be steaming for very long!


----------



## runflyski

Islander said:


> See if you can talk them into knitting outside during an Ontario winter with steaming mugs of tea! Carlos and Arnie think it's ok. :sm24:


Love these guys!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it doesn't look as though we are having any viewers this weekend so knitting here I come and am going to block my baby blanket this morning. Hope you have a more exciting weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I do not have anything exciting happening here this weekend. My excitement yesterday was actually driving the car again. I only went to the closest thrift store but I got out of the house on my own without a designated driver. Yay!


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it doesn't look as though we are having any viewers this weekend so knitting here I come and am going to block my baby blanket this morning. Hope you have a more exciting weekend, see you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I do not have anything exciting happening here this weekend. My excitement yesterday was actually driving the car again. I only went to the closest thrift store but I got out of the house on my own without a designated driver. Yay!


Well done, one step at a time, you're getting there. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, one step at a time, you're getting there. xx


I think I made an enemy at the store. The clerk gave me back too much change. I told her and she said oh just keep it. No, I do not want what does not belong to me. Wondering if I should alert manager that the clerk cannot make change or just let it go. She is new and was expecting the register to tell her what change to give the customer.


----------



## jinx

That does not make any sense to me. They sell an extended warranty and if you need it they just give you your payment back. 
It you do not need it they just keep your money?


Islander said:


> Good way to use up that heartburn wine too! Fridge man has to replace thermostat/light switch but has to get permission from the warranty company if it's over $180 which it is. They might just want to pay back the extended warranty which is less than the above mentioned. Lets hope they don't because that would make having warranty a farce. :sm14:
> The only problem with cooler weather is the grass starts growing again right? xoxoxox


----------



## jinx

I took the scenic ride home yesterday. I saw a tree with leaves that are starting to turn a beautiful shade of red. A sure signal fall is on it's way. 
I wish I had not seen that. I am not ready to let summer go yet. Of course, the constant rain and storms could exit and I would not mind.


Islander said:


> Time to get the chimney cleaned too before the rains start....not another winter. :sm16: xoxox


----------



## jinx

So frustrating. Third time is the charm?


binkbrice said:


> I did the first two shells just fine but this repeat I have had to rip it out twice now!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely need to get some knitting down there. Stay safe. xx


Almost wish I had an unfinished project. That would be the perfect place to store it.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it doesn't look as though we are having any viewers this weekend so knitting here I come and am going to block my baby blanket this morning. Hope you have a more exciting weekend, see you later. xx


Good morning, nothing exciting happening here this weekend, only my body recovering from the first week back. It's been nice to get back in to routine though


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning. I do not have anything exciting happening here this weekend. My excitement yesterday was actually driving the car again. I only went to the closest thrift store but I got out of the house on my own without a designated driver. Yay!


Great progress, continue with those small steps


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I took the scenic ride home yesterday. I saw a tree with leaves that are starting to turn a beautiful shade of red. A sure signal fall is on it's way.
> I wish I had not seen that. I am not ready to let summer go yet. Of course, the constant rain and storms could exit and I would not mind.


I love seeing the autumnal colours. I've enjoyed the summer, but happy for the progress of time to slip into autumn. Now we are in a nice warm house the onset of the colder weather is not getting me down


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I do not have anything exciting happening here this weekend. My excitement yesterday was actually driving the car again. I only went to the closest thrift store but I got out of the house on my own without a designated driver. Yay!


Well done on getting out by yourself, but please continue to take it easy. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I love seeing the autumnal colours. I've enjoyed the summer, but happy for the progress of time to slip into autumn. Now we are in a nice warm house the onset of the colder weather is not getting me down


Happy September, it is my favourite month, warm days but autumn lets you know it's just round the corner with a little chill in the air morning and night. So glad you now have a lovely warm and dry house. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a beautiful September day in Surrey, the sun is shining and the garden is looking a lot happier than it did in high summer.

Boy was I tired last night after the workshop, but it was a good tired. Slept like a log.

This afternoon I hope to go to the Southern Wool show, a new one, but not too far away. Apparently there has been a very high demand for tickets so I will take my walking stick to fight my way through the crowds. Don't really need anything, but who know somethings might just find their way into my bag.

Hope you are all having a good week end. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I think I made an enemy at the store. The clerk gave me back too much change. I told her and she said oh just keep it. No, I do not want what does not belong to me. Wondering if I should alert manager that the clerk cannot make change or just let it go. She is new and was expecting the register to tell her what change to give the customer.


She might change her mind when her till doesn't balance at the end of the day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning, nothing exciting happening here this weekend, only my body recovering from the first week back. It's been nice to get back in to routine though


Never mind, not long until half term. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on getting out by yourself, but please continue to take it easy. xxx


I feel sorry for Mr. Wonderful. Having to sit and wait for me at all the doctor and clinic appointments. Now that I feel up to driving again it will lessen his load. Of course, I am still too weak to make meals, do laundry, and clean. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: I have no choice but to take it easy. When you feel short of breath you must sit down and relax. Although last x-rays showed my lungs are clear so breathing should be easier now.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautiful September day in Surrey, the sun is shining and the garden is looking a lot happier than it did in high summer.
> 
> Boy was I tired last night after the workshop, but it was a good tired. Slept like a log.
> 
> This afternoon I hope to go to the Southern Wool show, a new one, but not too far away. Apparently there has been a very high demand for tickets so I will take my walking stick to fight my way through the crowds. Don't really need anything, but who know somethings might just find their way into my bag.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end. xx


Yes, one never knows when a rowdy yarn will hop into your bag. :sm16: 
Just wondering if you are going to use your walking stick as an aid to help you walk or use it to beat the crowds.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I feel sorry for Mr. Wonderful. Having to sit and wait for me at all the doctor and clinic appointments. Now that I feel up to driving again it will lessen his load. Of course, I am still too weak to make meals, do laundry, and clean. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: I have no choice but to take it easy. When you feel short of breath you must sit down and relax. Although last x-rays showed my lungs are clear so breathing should be easier now.


You do realise it will take an awful long time until you can cook, clean and wash, you really must not hurry these things. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yes, one never knows what a rowdy yarn will hop into your bag. :sm16:
> Just wondering if you are going to use your walking stick as an aid to help you walk or use it to beat the crowds.


Sometimes to help her walk but usually to fight her way through and hook things off higher shelves. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I feel sorry for Mr. Wonderful. Having to sit and wait for me at all the doctor and clinic appointments. Now that I feel up to driving again it will lessen his load. Of course, I am still too weak to make meals, do laundry, and clean. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: I have no choice but to take it easy. When you feel short of breath you must sit down and relax. Although last x-rays showed my lungs are clear so breathing should be easier now.


I prescribe a lots more knitting while you sit and recuperate. Give Mr Wonderful a hug from me and tell him he's doing a great job. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes to help her walk but usually to fight her way through and hook things off higher shelves. xx :sm23: :sm23:


You're right there it's very good for hooking things off high shelves and sometimes I get some sympathy and get to the front of the stall, mind you have to look out for the thugs in wheel chairs :sm06: but the ones who drag huge trollies are the worst.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I do not have anything exciting happening here this weekend. My excitement yesterday was actually driving the car again. I only went to the closest thrift store but I got out of the house on my own without a designated driver. Yay!


That's great, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Jinx! xxxooo


Hi Pam, good to know someone is still out there, it's been so quiet on here today, everyone must be out enjoying themselves, should be busy this evening all reporting in. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What does this treasure hunt entail exactly, sounds like fun whatever it was. xxxx


You buy the treasure hunt of your choice online (they are all over the country) and download it. It is a murder mystery hunt actually so you have about a dozen names on a list and you have to follow their directions and eliminate some of the names by solving clues like one of the names might be an anagram of the name of a road for instance. They are good fun and well thought out, think they cost £6.99.
https://www.treasuretrails.co.uk/ xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> See if you can talk them into knitting outside during an Ontario winter with steaming mugs of tea! Carlos and Arnie think it's ok. :sm24:


That's not the garden at Cowichan??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I do not have anything exciting happening here this weekend. My excitement yesterday was actually driving the car again. I only went to the closest thrift store but I got out of the house on my own without a designated driver. Yay!


Well done jinx, that's excellent news, we love our independence!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You buy the treasure hunt of your choice online (they are all over the country) and download it. It is a murder mystery hunt actually so you have about a dozen names on a list and you have to follow their directions and eliminate some of the names by solving clues like one of the names might be an anagram of the name of a road for instance. They are good fun and well thought out, think they cost £6.99.
> https://www.treasuretrails.co.uk/ xxxx


Just had a look, they do one round Rhayader and one round the Elan Valley although that one is being updated at the moment. Perhaps next time your here we'll try the Rhayader one. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I feel sorry for Mr. Wonderful. Having to sit and wait for me at all the doctor and clinic appointments. Now that I feel up to driving again it will lessen his load. Of course, I am still too weak to make meals, do laundry, and clean. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: I have no choice but to take it easy. When you feel short of breath you must sit down and relax. Although last x-rays showed my lungs are clear so breathing should be easier now.


Good news and bad news then! Brace yourself, the kitchen will be calling you!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, good to know someone is still out there, it's been so quiet on here today, everyone must be out enjoying themselves, should be busy this evening all reporting in. xx :sm09: :sm09:


London Girl reporting for duty, sah!!!! :sm23: I've had a really nice day, driving down to the coast to see a friend I use to work with in the 80s. We went out for a very nice lunch, for which she insisted paying, made it even nicer!! I'm going to check out going down by train next time it's not a wonderful drive and there were a couple of hold ups for accidents on the way and a LOT of near misses!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a look, they do one round Rhayader and one round the Elan Valley although that one is being updated at the moment. Perhaps next time your here we'll try the Rhayader one. xxxx


That would be a lot of fun, I'd like that!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a trip to the Southern wool show. Just the rigbt size to get around in a couple of hours. Just full of wool, from beautiful coloured skeins to raw fleeces. I bought 3 lots of undyed wool - merino, shetland and north of England mule to have a go at felting and dyeing. Amso a very short pair of circular Knitpro needles, some silk for embroidery and some silk throwsters waste.

Now having a Chinese take away.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> London Girl reporting for duty, sah!!!! :sm23: I've had a really nice day, driving down to the coast to see a friend I use to work with in the 80s. We went out for a very nice lunch, for which she insisted paying, made it even nicer!! I'm going to check out going down by train next time it's not a wonderful drive and there were a couple of hold ups for accidents on the way and a LOT of near misses!! xxxx


Perhaps not the best of days to be out on the road with the kids going back to school next week everyone will be heading home this weekend. Hope you weren't in any of the near misses. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That would be a lot of fun, I'd like that!! xxxx


When you coming? xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a trip to the Southern wool show. Just the rigbt size to get around in a couple of hours. Just full of wool, from beautiful coloured skeins to raw fleeces. I bought 3 lots of undyed wool - merino, shetland and north of England mule to have a go at felting and dyeing. Amso a very short pair of circular Knitpro needles, some silk for embroidery and some silk throwsters waste.
> 
> Now having a Chinese take away.


Sounds like a good show and I see some pesky bits managed to jump into your bag. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a trip to the Southern wool show. Just the rigbt size to get around in a couple of hours. Just full of wool, from beautiful coloured skeins to raw fleeces. I bought 3 lots of undyed wool - merino, shetland and north of England mule to have a go at felting and dyeing. Amso a very short pair of circular Knitpro needles, some silk for embroidery and some silk throwsters waste.
> 
> Now having a Chinese take away.


Sounds like fun!! Are you up for Ally Pally? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps not the best of days to be out on the road with the kids going back to school next week everyone will be heading home this weekend. Hope you weren't in any of the near misses. xxxx


I was right behind this guy in a 4WD who was doing about 80 on the motorway when he went to pull out before checking that nothing was coming up on the outside and it was! He was swaying all over the road after that, trying desperately to straighten up, reckon he had to nip home for a change of undies!!! Other than that it was just people screaming up the outside lane then having to bang the anchors on PDQ when the traffic slowed. Smoking tyres!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> When you coming? xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Empty purse at the moment but I'll work on it!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, good to know someone is still out there, it's been so quiet on here today, everyone must be out enjoying themselves, should be busy this evening all reporting in. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Sorry, Jacky, I left for awhile. Went to have coffee with a dear friend who lives in Arizona most of the year and is back up here for a few weeks. Great to see her and catch up. Off to Crochet Club at the LYS this afternoon, so will be out and about again for awhile. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a trip to the Southern wool show. Just the rigbt size to get around in a couple of hours. Just full of wool, from beautiful coloured skeins to raw fleeces. I bought 3 lots of undyed wool - merino, shetland and north of England mule to have a go at felting and dyeing. Amso a very short pair of circular Knitpro needles, some silk for embroidery and some silk throwsters waste.
> 
> Now having a Chinese take away.


Sounds like a very enjoyable couple of hours! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm feeling a little better but still not right. I've left the family watching tv and come to my bed. There's only so much rubbish I can stand. 

I think I'm in a moody????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm feeling a little better but still not right. I've left the family watching tv and come to my bed. There's only so much rubbish I can stand.
> 
> I think I'm in a moody????


Have you not been well? What on earth have they found on the TV I couldn't find anything. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a good show and I see some pesky bits managed to jump into your bag. xx :sm09:


Only bought absolute essentials x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm feeling a little better but still not right. I've left the family watching tv and come to my bed. There's only so much rubbish I can stand.
> 
> I think I'm in a moody????


Best get back home to your own bed soon. Hope you sleep well and feel better in the morning. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Sounds like fun!! Are you up for Ally Pally? xxxx


Will have to check my diary. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Only bought absolute essentials x


OK if you say so. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

I’m off to get a few things a the store!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I'm off to get a few things a the store!


I'm still not into the time differences, I'm thinking about going to bed and you're off to the store. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I think I've got rid of my bad mood now. DS made me annoyed tonight. I think I was feeling like that before. Haha. He is going to put some touch up paint on my car tomorrow. I'm settling down with my mags now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I think I've got rid of my bad mood now. DS made me annoyed tonight. I think I was feeling like that before. Haha. He is going to put some touch up paint on my car tomorrow. I'm settling down with my mags now.


Glad you've got over your mood, be happy, sleep tight. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I think I've got rid of my bad mood now. DS made me annoyed tonight. I think I was feeling like that before. Haha. He is going to put some touch up paint on my car tomorrow. I'm settling down with my mags now.


I think you were wise to take a time out and go to your room when you got annoyed. I take a time out when family or friends irritate me. I try my very hardest not to say or write things that cannot be removed once spoken or written. Hoping things blow over and only the love you have for your family shows up tomorrow. Sending hugs and caring thoughts from this part of your family.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I think you were wise to take a time out and go to your room when you got annoyed. I take a time out when family or friends irritate me. I try my very hardest not to say or write things that cannot be removed once spoken or written. Hoping things blow over and only the love you have for your family shows up tomorrow. Sending hugs and caring thoughts from this part of your family.


Ditto on that. . they can try your patience at times though.
Dd1 is going off to travel the world soon. They have traded the trailblazer we gave her, for a huge van. They are making it their tiny home on wheels. As much as possible that is. 
They have no jobs, very little money, and plan to nomad around for a few months..... Oh my brain!
Dh is making sure it can actually mechanically make the trip and be road worthy. 
I'm doing everything in my power to stay positive . . i think it will be a great learning experience for them both. But as mom i worry.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I think you were wise to take a time out and go to your room when you got annoyed. I take a time out when family or friends irritate me. I try my very hardest not to say or write things that cannot be removed once spoken or written. Hoping things blow over and only the love you have for your family shows up tomorrow. Sending hugs and caring thoughts from this part of your family.


Nicely said Jinx xxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Ditto on that. . they can try your patience at times though.
> Dd1 is going off to travel the world soon. They have traded the trailblazer we gave her, for a huge van. They are making it their tiny home on wheels. As much as possible that is.
> They have no jobs, very little money, and plan to nomad around for a few months..... Oh my brain!
> Dh is making sure it can actually mechanically make the trip and be road worthy.
> I'm doing everything in my power to stay positive . . i think it will be a great learning experience for them both. But as mom i worry.


Gosh I wish the younger generation could learn from the older generation without having to try things out for themselves. It certainly tries one patience when they go off half cocked on their adventures. 
I am sure I was never that way when my elders tried to get me to listen to their advice. :sm22: :sm04: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Gosh I wish the younger generation could learn from the older generation without having to try things out for themselves. It certainly tries one patience when they go off half cocked on their adventures.
> I am sure I was never that way when my elders tried to get me to listen to their advice. :sm22: :sm04: :sm16:


I don't think we dared not listen and heed what they said, it just wasn't done. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm feeling a little better but still not right. I've left the family watching tv and come to my bed. There's only so much rubbish I can stand.
> 
> I think I'm in a moody????


Sorry you're not feeling quite right. Sending you comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think we dared not listen and heed what they said, it just wasn't done. xx


I quite agree x


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Mr Ps the one with the green thumb. How are you? Sending hugs xx


Your flowers are beautiful. I'm good. Last week I was down but perking up. People keep dieing...I wish they'd stop. I overloaded my clothes rack and it broke so I have a heap of clothes and a new pole to assemble; son will help me. My friend's took me out for my birthday and gave me gift cards so I'm shopping best I can with bad knees. I'm feeling your hugs...thank you. I hope you are having happy days too.


----------



## jollypolly

It does. I like hot dogs with baked beans on the side.


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Your flowers are beautiful. I'm good. Last week I was down but perking up. People keep dieing...I wish they'd stop. I overloaded my clothes rack and it broke so I have a heap of clothes and a new pole to assemble; son will help me. My friend's took me out for my birthday and gave me gift cards so I'm shopping best I can with bad knees. I'm feeling your hugs...thank you. I hope you are having happy days too.


HI Polly. It seems I always have something to fix around my house. I think you have the same issue. Get one thing working well and something else goes to heck. 
It sounds like you had a nice birthday. Hope you find some lovely gifts with your gift cards.


----------



## jinx

Morning Jacky. Are you up yet? I have not gone to bed yet. Just wanted to make sure you did not feel lonely in the a.m. Hugs to you.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Once you reach a certain age you can ask for the 'torture treatment ' they stop calling you up. Well that's what happens here. Good luck!


Thank you for the good wishes.


----------



## jollypolly

Yes! As long as I have food yarn and heat and don't need to go out winter is fine.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Want to come to Canada?


This is what my yes refers to ☃


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> I'm cross...I was overtaking a Lorry today and it's wheel must have struck a stone or a piece of metal. It flew up and dented my passenger car door. Oooooo I'm so mad.
> 
> Stephen has gone to Barcelona and will be back on Friday.
> 
> Has anyone heard about jinx?
> 
> I was telling sue about Michael being poorly and she said that gs1 contacted it when he started school too.
> 
> Nothing more to tell you all. At least I don't think so. I'm on page 12..... I'm enjoying what's app.


Sorry for your car damage. I damaged my own cutting too close to a curb (only a scratch on my bumper but first time anything hurt it ) and I feel bad. I know how it feels. I hope Michael feels better. I'm so behind here I'm not sure what happened. I once had a stone hit my windshield and had to have the windshield replaced.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Was he on KP.? :sm16:


You are so fun. Thank you for that laugh.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley showing you how long he is


He is a darling. I've loved him since you first posted about getting him.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Celebrations are good with family and friends; and those who are missing physically, are present in your heart! Have a great day, on your birthday, and give a toast to your mom and hub, they will get it! xoxoxo


I must have skipped ahead so went back and found your caring post. I had a nice day but not as before.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I am using the idea of pattern swatches, and making a few continuous rows, until I reach the length I want, made up of squares of patterns from my pattern books; then joining them (or joining as I go) until I have the sized blanket I need. I am using a bulky variegated yarn, but using many different colours, and textures, so will be very interesting for the kids! I am actually a little excited, about what it will actually look like, when ir is finished; and I will be making at least 4 of these, unless the older girls ask for a multi patterned blanket! :sm23: :sm23:


Such a creative idea. It should be quite nice.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, Trish was a gem, and sent me the link, so I was lost, but now am found again!????????????????


I panic when I realize I don't know where you've gone. So nice to get on track. Appreciate the guidance.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> I hope you have a great birthday when it arrives. Enjoy your time with your son & friend when you go out. It sounds as though you have some very lovely friends. I'm sure that new baby will love his embroidery . X


The parents liked the gifts. I don't know why I Like baby patterns. I have no related babies but enjoy giving baby gifts.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Woody started yowling again last night, usually when he's hunting something. The occasional mouse will come in from having the doors open. Sure enough there was a bloody massacre all over the kitchen floor.... he killed one of my beef steak tomatoes... he's a weird one that cat.


He's a beauty. You got a good picture. My darlings don't want me to take their pictures. They turn just as I snap it.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> No accounting for taste. Bentley has been playing with nextdoors kitty all day and is now completely worn out.


He naps well.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Okay I am going to get back to crocheting the border on this baby blanket!!
> 
> Love and hugs


I looked at a bunch of edges on YouTube and then in books and finally just did a garter stitch border which curls as I knew it would.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Another blanket finished!


It looks cuddly. Will you keep it or is it a gift?


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Here's the wrap I've been working on this summer, technical advisor has claimed it, she thinks it looks like a sunset


Beautiful. It looks like a challenging pattern.


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Lisa
> 
> Happy birthday Polly
> 
> I hope you both have a great day


Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> You buy the treasure hunt of your choice online (they are all over the country) and download it. It is a murder mystery hunt actually so you have about a dozen names on a list and you have to follow their directions and eliminate some of the names by solving clues like one of the names might be an anagram of the name of a road for instance. They are good fun and well thought out, think they cost £6.99.
> https://www.treasuretrails.co.uk/ xxxx


That looks great June, something worth considering :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a trip to the Southern wool show. Just the rigbt size to get around in a couple of hours. Just full of wool, from beautiful coloured skeins to raw fleeces. I bought 3 lots of undyed wool - merino, shetland and north of England mule to have a go at felting and dyeing. Amso a very short pair of circular Knitpro needles, some silk for embroidery and some silk throwsters waste.
> 
> Now having a Chinese take away.


I had a look at the website for the Southern Wool show. If they are doing it again next year I might consider it. I think you will like your knitpro short needles, I've got a good collection of them now and really dislike the regular size now


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm feeling a little better but still not right. I've left the family watching tv and come to my bed. There's only so much rubbish I can stand.
> 
> I think I'm in a moody????


Glad you are beginning to feel better.
Being in a moody is a great expression, that's how I am frequently


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Ditto on that. . they can try your patience at times though.
> Dd1 is going off to travel the world soon. They have traded the trailblazer we gave her, for a huge van. They are making it their tiny home on wheels. As much as possible that is.
> They have no jobs, very little money, and plan to nomad around for a few months..... Oh my brain!
> Dh is making sure it can actually mechanically make the trip and be road worthy.
> I'm doing everything in my power to stay positive . . i think it will be a great learning experience for them both. But as mom i worry.


I completely get that (your last sentence)


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Jacky. Are you up yet? I have not gone to bed yet. Just wanted to make sure you did not feel lonely in the a.m. Hugs to you.


Yep I'm up and done the potatoes for dinner, the rest I did yesterday. Now catching up, sleep tight. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep I'm up and done the potatoes for dinner, the rest I did yesterday. Now catching up, sleep tight. xx


I'm just still up. But going to try again for sleep. Hope you and everyone elsa here has a wonderful morning. And a wonderful night to our Judi. 
Xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm just still up. But going to try again for sleep. Hope you and everyone elsa here has a wonderful morning. And a wonderful night to our Judi.
> Xoxox


I'm sure you should be in bed, night night. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Wales, again nothing planned so will try and finish my chenille scarf today, had enough of it. Love the softness but not easy to knit with and no pattern definition, still at least I can say I've tried it now. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I had a look at the website for the Southern Wool show. If they are doing it again next year I might consider it. I think you will like your knitpro short needles, I've got a good collection of them now and really dislike the regular size now


I spoke to one of the stall holders and he said they were thinking of making it 2 days next year. What I liked about it was it was just wool and wool related things beautiful yarn, lots of tops for spinning and felting and a few accessories which is really all I want and it wasn't too large so we were able to get round it easily and get back to see stuff we'd missed first time around. Also there is plenty of parking right next to the show. It's less than an hours drive from here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful day, even the grass is looking more green and the heucheras are flowering.

Going to play with my purchases and make a bit more felt today. I used my new needles last night and Rebecca you are right they are lovely.

Polly glad you had a good birthday, enjoy spending your vouchers and glad you are feeling better. More hugs coming your way. x

Susan hope you are feeling better this morning too. xx

Chris is it this week you start your course? Will be thinking of you every day. xx

Love and hugs to the lot of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm feeling a little better but still not right. I've left the family watching tv and come to my bed. There's only so much rubbish I can stand.
> 
> I think I'm in a moody????


Sending you healing hugs Susan! ()()()()()()() and some xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you've got over your mood, be happy, sleep tight. xx


....and from me! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

DS has gone to get some touch up paint for "little car". Then I'm going home but calling to see Albert on the way. Somehow it's nicer there on a Sunday, peaceful. 

I have a lady coming tomorrow to sort out a new "treasure" for me because becky has left. She has got a job in the office in a nearby school, which is much better for her. I'm going to miss her, because she was so good, over the top mind you, but good.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> DS has gone to get some touch up paint for "little car". Then I'm going home but calling to see Albert on the way. Somehow it's nicer there on a Sunday, peaceful.
> 
> I have a lady coming tomorrow to sort out a new "treasure" for me because becky has left. She has got a job in the office in a nearby school, which is much better for her. I'm going to miss her, because she was so good, over the top mind you, but good.


Fingers crossed that new treasure will be as good as Becky xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ditto on that. . they can try your patience at times though.
> Dd1 is going off to travel the world soon. They have traded the trailblazer we gave her, for a huge van. They are making it their tiny home on wheels. As much as possible that is.
> They have no jobs, very little money, and plan to nomad around for a few months..... Oh my brain!
> Dh is making sure it can actually mechanically make the trip and be road worthy.
> I'm doing everything in my power to stay positive . . i think it will be a great learning experience for them both. But as mom i worry.


I know you do honey, as would I but they aren't babies anymore and I know you've brought them up to be independent. She'll be just fine, have the time of her life and then come back, settle down and maybe give you grandbabies, have faith!!! Love you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think we dared not listen and heed what they said, it just wasn't done. xx


Sam and a uni friend went back-packing around the world at 21, it made her the girl she is today and they had their moments but came back safe and sound and wiser!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Wales, again nothing planned so will try and finish my chenille scarf today, had enough of it. Love the softness but not easy to knit with and no pattern definition, still at least I can say I've tried it now. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Morning. It is also cloudy here again today. The sun is trying to shine through the rain drops. I am sure your scarf will be lovely when completed.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful day, even the grass is looking more green and the heucheras are flowering.
> 
> Going to play with my purchases and make a bit more felt today. I used my new needles last night and Rebecca you are right they are lovely.
> 
> Polly glad you had a good birthday, enjoy spending your vouchers and glad you are feeling better. More hugs coming your way. x
> 
> Susan hope you are feeling better this morning too. xx
> 
> Chris is it this week you start your course? Will be thinking of you every day. xx
> 
> Love and hugs to the lot of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning. Looking forward to pictures of your new felting projects. 
Returning the love and hugs back to you.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good luck with finding a replacement for Becky. Good help is hard to find.


grandma susan said:


> DS has gone to get some touch up paint for "little car". Then I'm going home but calling to see Albert on the way. Somehow it's nicer there on a Sunday, peaceful.
> 
> I have a lady coming tomorrow to sort out a new "treasure" for me because becky has left. She has got a job in the office in a nearby school, which is much better for her. I'm going to miss her, because she was so good, over the top mind you, but good.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a warm and sunny London! Have been grocery shopping and am now sitting here considering doing a bit of the 'H' word!! The house badly needs it and no one else is going to do it I suppose!! Have a good one everybody and I'll be back later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Adjust popping in to say hallo, I have had a few very stressful days worrying about going away from home for 3 weeks. I know I get home at weekends but.......I have bags packed, only have to find a pair of trainers & pack the food I’m taking. Mr B is cooking me a last supper, roast chicken with all the trimmings! I think hospital food & bits of fruit is not going to be much fun, I might loose some weight though. I hope you all have a great week, hope the houses get sold & everyone’s activities go well. Much love. I’ll try & get on sometime, don’t forget me????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sam and a uni friend went back-packing around the world at 21, it made her the girl she is today and they had their moments but came back safe and sound and wiser!! xxxx


Would that I had had that chance, though I had been married 2 years at that age. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and sunny London! Have been grocery shopping and am now sitting here considering doing a bit of the 'H' word!! The house badly needs it and no one else is going to do it I suppose!! Have a good one everybody and I'll be back later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


Don't do too much, it is a day of rest after all. xxxx


----------



## jinx

So sorry you are so stressed about being away from home. Wish we could relieve some of the stress for you. I truly believe this can be a wonderful adventure for you that will give you an opportunity to relieve some of the pain you have been dealing with. Take it one step at a time and I believe you will be much relieved to find that everything is going to just fine. 


LondonChris said:


> Adjust popping in to say hallo, I have had a few very stressful days worrying about going away from home for 3 weeks. I know I get home at weekends but.......I have bags packed, only have to find a pair of trainers & pack the food I'm taking. Mr B is cooking me a last supper, roast chicken with all the trimmings! I think hospital food & bits of fruit is not going to be much fun, I might loose some weight though. I hope you all have a great week, hope the houses get sold & everyone's activities go well. Much love. I'll try & get on sometime, don't forget me????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone! Not much planned today other than some grocery shopping and try to get a bit more packing done. We've got boxes everywhere! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Adjust popping in to say hallo, I have had a few very stressful days worrying about going away from home for 3 weeks. I know I get home at weekends but.......I have bags packed, only have to find a pair of trainers & pack the food I'm taking. Mr B is cooking me a last supper, roast chicken with all the trimmings! I think hospital food & bits of fruit is not going to be much fun, I might loose some weight though. I hope you all have a great week, hope the houses get sold & everyone's activities go well. Much love. I'll try & get on sometime, don't forget me????????????????????


No chance!! Make the most of the break love, you'll be fine and I hope it makes a positive difference for you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Would that I had had that chance, though I had been married 2 years at that age. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Me too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't do too much, it is a day of rest after all. xxxx


Hmm, I seem to be doing more resting than working!! ???? Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I seem to be doing more resting than working!! ???? Xxx


Good, now I don't feel so guilty. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> So sorry you are so stressed about being away from home. Wish we could relieve some of the stress for you. I truly believe this can be a wonderful adventure for you that will give you an opportunity to relieve some of the pain you have been dealing with. Take it one step at a time and I believe you will be much relieved to find that everything is going to just fine.


Well said Jinx and ditto from me xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I seem to be doing more resting than working!! ð Xxx


You got it right then.

Just had a piece of your delicious fruit cake and a cup of coffee.

Bashed some heuchera leaves onto cotton and felt and made 2 pieces of felt from the tops I bought yestetday. May have a go a dyeing them


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:



> Good, now I don't feel so guilty. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Since then I have re-shampooed the carpet outside the cloakroom, where the flood was and weeded the back garden, designed a good luck card for Liv on Wednesday and done a sneaky bit of machine patchwork! Hope I haven't made you feel guilty now!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You got it right then.
> 
> Just had a piece of your delicious fruit cake and a cup of coffee.
> 
> Bashed some heuchera leaves onto cotton and felt and made 2 pieces of felt from the tops I bought yestetday. May have a go a dyeing them


Glad you enjoyed the cake, very moist, wasn't it?!! Love the heuchera leaves, they look like little trees!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Results of this afternoon's machine patchwork session!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Since then I have re-shampooed the carpet outside the cloakroom, where the flood was and weeded the back garden, designed a good luck card for Liv on Wednesday and done a sneaky bit of machine patchwork! Hope I haven't made you feel guilty now!!! xxxx


Nearly but not quite, actually went out in the garden for an hour and massacred a bush that was blocking the steps up to the greenhouse. It now looks as though it's having a very bad hair day. Then it started raining so had to come in. What's Liv up to on Wednesday to need good luck? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Results of this afternoon's machine patchwork session![/quote
> 
> Pretty, are you making a quilt now? xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> You got it right then.
> 
> Just had a piece of your delicious fruit cake and a cup of coffee.
> 
> Bashed some heuchera leaves onto cotton and felt and made 2 pieces of felt from the tops I bought yestetday. May have a go a dyeing them


Beautiful prints, are you going to embellish them with couching or thread embroidery like you did my raven? I have some christmas pudding in the pantry, I will make a coffee and join you my sister! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Results of this afternoon's machine patchwork session!


Wow, those are lovely June... Kaffe Fasset would be proud of you! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly but not quite, actually went out in the garden for an hour and massacred a bush that was blocking the steps up to the greenhouse. It now looks as though it's having a very bad hair day. Then it started raining so had to come in. What's Liv up to on Wednesday to need good luck? xxxx


You prune things like me! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Adjust popping in to say hallo, I have had a few very stressful days worrying about going away from home for 3 weeks. I know I get home at weekends but.......I have bags packed, only have to find a pair of trainers & pack the food I'm taking. Mr B is cooking me a last supper, roast chicken with all the trimmings! I think hospital food & bits of fruit is not going to be much fun, I might loose some weight though. I hope you all have a great week, hope the houses get sold & everyone's activities go well. Much love. I'll try & get on sometime, don't forget me????????????????????


You will probably make some new friends on this journey I bet. Forget you? Never dear sister! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Yes! As long as I have food yarn and heat and don't need to go out winter is fine.


My sentiments to Polly. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> He's a beauty. You got a good picture. My darlings don't want me to take their pictures. They turn just as I snap it.


They are happier when their fed Polly!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I think I've got rid of my bad mood now. DS made me annoyed tonight. I think I was feeling like that before. Haha. He is going to put some touch up paint on my car tomorrow. I'm settling down with my mags now.


Bad moods aren't all bad, for me they stimulate me to do things, usually good things. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You prune things like me! xoxoxo


Yes I just hack them back to my size and then they have to survive, they've managed to for the past 7 years. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Gosh I wish the younger generation could learn from the older generation without having to try things out for themselves. It certainly tries one patience when they go off half cocked on their adventures.
> I am sure I was never that way when my elders tried to get me to listen to their advice. :sm22: :sm04: :sm16:


Have you never been on a half cocked adventure Jinx... you don't know what your missing lol! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I just hack them back to my size and then they have to survive, they've managed to for the past 7 years. xx


I have some very strange looking trees around here I've been told! :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Have you never been on a half cocked adventure Jinx... you don't know what your missing lol! xoxo


More than once or twice. :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

I'll never figure out the time differences on these pages. It's 9:52 a.m and my last post says 12:45. My clock widgets say Jacky has just finished supper and Judi's in bed. I don't know where the American sisters are right now for time difference.. it's interesting but I wish we were all the same!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> More than once or twice. :sm04: :sm23:


These are the things we don't tell our children...mine just know from my look, been there, done that... not going to happen with you! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. It is also cloudy here again today. The sun is trying to shine through the rain drops. I am sure your scarf will be lovely when completed.


How are you and Mr Wonderful doing today? It's a sunny Sunday, I hope to get a bit of grass mowed before it rains. I remember when I was growing up we weren't to do anything on Sundays... it was the Lords day. How things have changed.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I spoke to one of the stall holders and he said they were thinking of making it 2 days next year. What I liked about it was it was just wool and wool related things beautiful yarn, lots of tops for spinning and felting and a few accessories which is really all I want and it wasn't too large so we were able to get round it easily and get back to see stuff we'd missed first time around. Also there is plenty of parking right next to the show. It's less than an hours drive from here. xx


I would love to unload a few Shetland Fleeces on you, too bad England is so far away and postal through the roof. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> DS has gone to get some touch up paint for "little car". Then I'm going home but calling to see Albert on the way. Somehow it's nicer there on a Sunday, peaceful.
> 
> I have a lady coming tomorrow to sort out a new "treasure" for me because becky has left. She has got a job in the office in a nearby school, which is much better for her. I'm going to miss her, because she was so good, over the top mind you, but good.


Recently someone opened their door and put a dent about the size of a loony at the bottom of my drivers door by the hinge. The car was perfect until then... except maybe for when the bear bit the bumper.. that one I had fixed! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Glad you enjoyed the cake, very moist, wasn't it?!! Love the heuchera leaves, they look like little trees!!! xxxx


That's just what Mr P said. Came out much better on the cotton. Felt is too squishy xx


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> I'll never figure out the time differences on these pages. It's 9:52 a.m and my last post says 12:45. My clock widgets say Jacky has just finished supper and Judi's in bed. I don't know where the American sisters are right now for time difference.. it's interesting but I wish we were all the same!


I think you must be 3 hours behind KP time like Pam. We,in the UK are 3 hours ahead of KP time. Binky & Linky are the same as KP time. I'm not sure about jinx, Polly, nitzy or Judi. At a guess Judi is 16 hours ahead of KP time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'll never figure out the time differences on these pages. It's 9:52 a.m and my last post says 12:45. My clock widgets say Jacky has just finished supper and Judi's in bed. I don't know where the American sisters are right now for time difference.. it's interesting but I wish we were all the same!


Oh so do I, I think I am 8 hours ahead of you but don't quote me on that. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I think you must be 3 hours behind KP time like Pam. We,in the UK are 3 hours ahead of KP time. Binky & Linky are the same as KP time. I'm not sure about jinx, Polly, nitzy or Judi. At a guess Judi is 16 hours ahead of KP time.


Thanks for that. Still can't figure it out????????????????????????????????????xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> How are you and Mr Wonderful doing today? It's a sunny Sunday, I hope to get a bit of grass mowed before it rains. I remember when I was growing up we weren't to do anything on Sundays... it was the Lords day. How things have changed.


Same here, church and in best clothes all day, no playing out or going out for the day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Results of this afternoon's machine patchwork session!


Lovely colours. What is it for? X


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Beautiful prints, are you going to embellish them with couching or thread embroidery like you did my raven? I have some christmas pudding in the pantry, I will make a coffee and join you my sister! xoxoxo


May cut up the felt but will embellish the coyyon with beads and thread. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Same here, church and in best clothes all day, no playing out or going out for the day. xx


I was in the church choir so it was Mass in the morning and choral evensong in the evening.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I would love to unload a few Shetland Fleeces on you, too bad England is so far away and postal through the roof. xoxo


It wad quite different than Merino to felt, took nearly twice as long. Might have to come over and collect the fleece. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nearly but not quite, actually went out in the garden for an hour and massacred a bush that was blocking the steps up to the greenhouse. It now looks as though it's having a very bad hair day. Then it started raining so had to come in. What's Liv up to on Wednesday to need good luck? xxxx


First day at secondary school!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results of this afternoon's machine patchwork session![/quote
> 
> Pretty, are you making a quilt now? xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Have been making this one with fabric scraps for ages, just fancied doing some more today! Xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Wow, those are lovely June... Kaffe Fasset would be proud of you! xoxoxo


Thank you dear!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You prune things like me! xoxoxo


.... and me!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I was in the church choir so it was Mass in the morning and choral evensong in the evening.


Snap, and Sunday School in the afternoon. xx ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> First day at secondary school!! Xxxx


Ah yes, remember that day, has she many friends starting as well? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm still not into the time differences, I'm thinking about going to bed and you're off to the store. xx


It was 6pm when I went a little late for me but it was worth it because I got to go by myself!


----------



## jinx

I am being a sweet little child this Sunday. Resting a lot and not doing anything too strenuous.


Islander said:


> How are you and Mr Wonderful doing today? It's a sunny Sunday, I hope to get a bit of grass mowed before it rains. I remember when I was growing up we weren't to do anything on Sundays... it was the Lords day. How things have changed.


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> It looks cuddly. Will you keep it or is it a gift?


It was a gift for one of my Dh's Employees that just had a little boy, then he tells me that another employee is getting ready to have a baby so I will be making another one soon!


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I'll never figure out the time differences on these pages. It's 9:52 a.m and my last post says 12:45. My clock widgets say Jacky has just finished supper and Judi's in bed. I don't know where the American sisters are right now for time difference.. it's interesting but I wish we were all the same!


KP time is Florida time, which is 3 hours ahead of you. Using your example and rounding up to the nearest hour 10 a.m. to 1 p.m. is 3 hours.
I lump all the lovelies across the pond as being 6 hours ahead of me. Judi is 15 hours ahead of me and 17 hours ahead of you. Simple, huh?
:sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh so do I, I think I am 8 hours ahead of you but don't quote me on that. xx :sm16:


Yes, you are 8 hours ahead of us. Jinx and Jeanette are 2 hours ahead of us and I believe Mav is 3 hours ahead of us. I'm always a bit confused about Judi. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Adjust popping in to say hallo, I have had a few very stressful days worrying about going away from home for 3 weeks. I know I get home at weekends but.......I have bags packed, only have to find a pair of trainers & pack the food I'm taking. Mr B is cooking me a last supper, roast chicken with all the trimmings! I think hospital food & bits of fruit is not going to be much fun, I might loose some weight though. I hope you all have a great week, hope the houses get sold & everyone's activities go well. Much love. I'll try & get on sometime, don't forget me????????????????????


Pack more Food because we are all going with you in spirit . I guess that means it should be soul food lol????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Would that I had had that chance, though I had been married 2 years at that age. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Jen was two months old when i turned 21.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> You got it right then.
> 
> Just had a piece of your delicious fruit cake and a cup of coffee.
> 
> Bashed some heuchera leaves onto cotton and felt and made 2 pieces of felt from the tops I bought yestetday. May have a go a dyeing them


I love it!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Results of this afternoon's machine patchwork session!


Those are so pretty! ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I'll never figure out the time differences on these pages. It's 9:52 a.m and my last post says 12:45. My clock widgets say Jacky has just finished supper and Judi's in bed. I don't know where the American sisters are right now for time difference.. it's interesting but I wish we were all the same!


I believe you are five hours ahead of us.


----------



## linkan

Its 4:01pm here right now.
Dh had gone to help Marla hang a television. She got it down to add a cable and couldn't get it back up, ain't he a doll. 
She has three sons and a daughter as well as a granddaughter living on the property , and he was the only one who dropped what he was doing and drove over to help her. God i love that man.


----------



## linkan

We aren't telling anyone he has the day off tomorrow.. We are going to get in the pool, barbecue some chicken outside on the grill and then spend the day napping and watching cartoons lol.
Aren't we exciting?!


----------



## linkan

Ok loves.. Loves and snuggles Xoxoxo
Happy knitting, relaxing,or other lol????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> We aren't telling anyone he has the day off tomorrow.. We are going to get in the pool, barbecue some chicken outside on the grill and then spend the day napping and watching cartoons lol.
> Aren't we exciting?!


Sounds wonderful and a lot more exciting than what we get up to, enjoy. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> KP time is Florida time, which is 3 hours ahead of you. Using your example and rounding up to the nearest hour 10 a.m. to 1 p.m. is 3 hours.
> I lump all the lovelies across the pond as being 6 hours ahead of me. Judi is 15 hours ahead of me and 17 hours ahead of you. Simple, huh?
> :sm04: :sm23:


Thank you for putting me straight... also Rebecca and Pam, thank you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Snap, and Sunday School in the afternoon. xx ????????


What happened! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for that. Still can't figure it out????????????????????????????????????xxxxxxxx


I couldn't figure anything out if I had 8 glasses of wine either... but who's counting! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Thank you for putting me straight... also Rebecca and Pam, thank you! xoxo


And now you're totally confused aren't you? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What happened! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I got married, out of the frying pan into the fire springs to mind. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Had a lovely lunch this afternoon, the tomatoes I salvaged finally ripened so made warm Bruschetta with my own basil and garlic. Finished it with a square of dark Belgian chocolate and a cup of Yorkshire gold. Feeling content.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I got married, out of the frying pan into the fire springs to mind. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Don't change, I like you the way you are. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Had a lovely lunch this afternoon, the tomatoes I salvaged finally ripened so made warm Bruschetta with my own basil and garlic. Finished it with a square of dark Belgian chocolate and a cup of Yorkshire gold. Feeling content.


Sounds great if you like tomatoes and chocolate. Now our spring Welsh lamb really did go down a treat. So tender it melted in your mouth. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Don't change, I like you the way you are. xoxox


Ah but have you met the real me? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Snap, and Sunday School in the afternoon. xx ????????


You're right I forgot about Sunday school. I used to play the guitar for it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> KP time is Florida time, which is 3 hours ahead of you. Using your example and rounding up to the nearest hour 10 a.m. to 1 p.m. is 3 hours.
> I lump all the lovelies across the pond as being 6 hours ahead of me. Judi is 15 hours ahead of me and 17 hours ahead of you. Simple, huh?
> :sm04: :sm23:


That's me! Simple xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok it's gone midnight and it's KnitWIts tomorrow morning. So night night everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

So it is about midnight across the pond. Hoping everyone is sleeping and dreaming of sugarplums and faeries. I will be up for several hours as it is again storming like crazy outside. The worse of the storm is north of us. I have my knitting ready in case we need to make another mad dash to the basement. Next week Tuesday is the only day that storms are not predicted for our area. Enough already. 
Talk to you in the a.m.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for that. Still can't figure it out????????????????????????????????????xxxxxxxx


I made a mistake,we are 5 hours ahead of KP time


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Wales, a new week and we are still here, might do some ironing on the other hand I might not perhaps I'll just knit. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, a new week and we are still here, might do some ironing on the other hand I might not perhaps I'll just knit. See you later. xx


Morning. It is also still raining here. Guess I need to get my sunlamp out as it seems the sun is on a permanent vacation around here. Is it possible to enjoy yourself while you iron on a rainy day?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I made a mistake,we are 5 hours ahead of KP time


Now I'm completely confused. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. It is also still raining here. Guess I need to get my sunlamp out as it seems the sun is on a permanent vacation around here. Is it possible to enjoy yourself while you iron on a rainy day?


I always watch tv when ironing, makes the ironing go quicker. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Spent most of yesterday evening catching up on paper work and sorting my classes out for the coming term, just like being back to school. Can you believe I am sorting out carols for our singing group!

KnitWIts here this morning and then I may go down to the shops later.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I always watch tv when ironing, makes the ironing go quicker. xx


It always amazes me when I hear you all talk about ironing. The other day Flo mentioned how much work it is to have two small children. I laughed to myself as I had two small children and know how much work it is. Washing clothes with a wringer washer in the basement, hanging clothes outdoors, and ironing the clothes. Not to mention cloth diapers. Of course I washed dishes by hand and did not have a robot vacuum. Yes, the parents of today have it rough.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It is also still raining here. Guess I need to get my sunlamp out as it seems the sun is on a permanent vacation around here. Is it possible to enjoy yourself while you iron on a rainy day?


No not at all so am not going to do the ironing today. Not sure what I am going to do, I can't seem to settle to anything this morning so will just have to wait and see where the mood takes me. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely colours. What is it for? X


It's main purpose is to try and use up my stash of little scraps of fabric but I hope it will make a quilt when it's grown up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah yes, remember that day, has she many friends starting as well? xxxx


Yes, I think there's about eight from her school and, coincidentally, one of the friends that she made at nursery school 9 years ago is going there, having been to a different primary school. The mums have stayed good friends all that time though so Liv knows Ella very well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am being a sweet little child this Sunday. Resting a lot and not doing anything too strenuous.


There's a good girl but I bet it won't last!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Its 4:01pm here right now.
> Dh had gone to help Marla hang a television. She got it down to add a cable and couldn't get it back up, ain't he a doll.
> She has three sons and a daughter as well as a granddaughter living on the property , and he was the only one who dropped what he was doing and drove over to help her. God i love that man.


Yeah, he's a keeper! I'm guessing you don't want to swap then?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We aren't telling anyone he has the day off tomorrow.. We are going to get in the pool, barbecue some chicken outside on the grill and then spend the day napping and watching cartoons lol.
> Aren't we exciting?!


That's love darling, excitement is very over-rated!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Had a lovely lunch this afternoon, the tomatoes I salvaged finally ripened so made warm Bruschetta with my own basil and garlic. Finished it with a square of dark Belgian chocolate and a cup of Yorkshire gold. Feeling content.


That's sounds like 'a little of what you fancy does you good'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It always amazes me when I hear you all talk about ironing. The other day Flo mentioned how much work it is to have two small children. I laughed to myself as I had two small children and know how much work it is. Washing clothes with a wringer washer in the basement, hanging clothes outdoors, and ironing the clothes. Not to mention cloth diapers. Of course I washed dishes by hand and did not have a robot vacuum. Yes, the parents of today have it rough.


Yet they never seem to have any more time, do they?! Ah, cloth diapers, I can see them fluttering in the breeze now!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I must go and get some lunch before I go to the shop for the afternoon. Zumba was good, in fact the hour went very quickly, which is unusual!! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> There's a good girl but I bet it won't last!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


I hope it does not last. I am getting sick and tired of being sick and tired. :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope it does not last. I am getting sick and tired of being sick and tired. :sm23: :sm04:


Yes, it's really not 'you', is it?!!! :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning all. Not much going on here. Not sure what I'll be doing today. Will take it as it comes. Wishing you all a great day/afternoon/evening. Sending lots of hugs and love to you all. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It's main purpose is to try and use up my stash of little scraps of fabric but I hope it will make a quilt when it's grown up!! xxxx


Sounds lovely xxx Good luck to Luv for Wednesday xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yet they never seem to have any more time, do they?! Ah, cloth diapers, I can see them fluttering in the breeze now!!! xxx


Or frozen stiff in the winter xx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, it's a sunny Monday. Labour Day holiday today and kids back to school tomorrow. That means getting stuck behind the school bus as they drop everyone off as it's a one road town. Everythings very dry, no rain in store yet. Off to Duncan to pick up meds, have a good day everyone. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well the week is improving sort of, got viewers tomorrow and Friday but then again will I be cleaning up again for nothing, at least they are still coming. Hope the weather improves for tomorrow, it has been raining all day but is now clearing up a bit. Oh well better go and get the ironing done or shall I fit it in with the rest of the stuff tomorrow, yes probably. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds lovely xxx Good luck to Luv for Wednesday xxxx


Thank you, I'll pass it on! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's a sunny Monday. Labour Day holiday today and kids back to school tomorrow. That means getting stuck behind the school bus as they drop everyone off as it's a one road town. Everythings very dry, no rain in store yet. Off to Duncan to pick up meds, have a good day everyone. xoxox


Hope you got to Duncan without too much trouble!! We will have the same thing any day now!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the week is improving sort of, got viewers tomorrow and Friday but then again will I be cleaning up again for nothing, at least they are still coming. Hope the weather improves for tomorrow, it has been raining all day but is now clearing up a bit. Oh well better go and get the ironing done or shall I fit it in with the rest of the stuff tomorrow, yes probably. xx


That's excellent news!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds great if you like tomatoes and chocolate. Now our spring Welsh lamb really did go down a treat. So tender it melted in your mouth. xx


I love both of those thing's !???? not too sure about together lol 
I love bruchetta ! I know i spelled that wrong or i feel like i did . idk


----------



## London Girl

It looks OK to me Angela love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull and cool London! I'm up early and on the bus to the hospital for my glaucoma check. Catch you all later xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cool London! I'm up early and on the bus to the hospital for my glaucoma check. Catch you all later xxxxxxxx


Will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned today just some laundry and possibly playing with some wool.

Had a great morning yesterday with KnitWIts, started planning our next group project and then Mr P took me out to lunch, very nice. Did a bit of shopping and then came home and drank wine. A really lovely day.


----------



## linkan

Good morning ladies, I've not been too sleep again. 
My carpal tunnel is acting up again. I guess I'll have to ring the dr. About it before it gets too bad. I've been having some stomach and back aches on top of it all.. Which would seem to point to the pancreas , but gallbladder would make more sense... TMI ( bm's are pale) so it's probably one of those, doubtful it's my liver. 
It's a waiting game at the moment I'm not rushing off or in a hurry to find out which one it is.. I'll let it do what it's going to do naturally and go worry about it then lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Yeah, he's a keeper! I'm guessing you don't want to swap then?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


I think I'll keep him a bit longer lol.. At least another 28 yrs. And then we'll see how we feel about each other then. ???? :sm09:


----------



## linkan

It's been hot as full summer in the South here, I'm sitting outside so that my room will feel cool enough for me to sleep when i go back in.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned today just some laundry and possibly playing with some wool.
> 
> Had a great morning yesterday with KnitWIts, started planning our next group project and then Mr P took me out to lunch, very nice. Did a bit of shopping and then came home and drank wine. A really lovely day.


Sounds like lots of fun.. What project is on the venue for next meet up?


----------



## linkan

Dh cooked yesterday as planned, we ate , he mowed the grass while i cleaned the kitchen and did dishes. Afterwards we got in the pool for a few hours and did our water aerobics together lol. We really do, its amazing how high i can lift my legs in the pool when i can barely get the suckers off the ground outside of the water lol. 

Then it was grapes, strawberries and apples slices in bed while we watched cartoons. Lovely, we both decided to skip projects because we were just wore out . 

And then i couldn't fall asleep so here i am.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cool London! I'm up early and on the bus to the hospital for my glaucoma check. Catch you all later xxxxxxxx


Good luck. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Good morning ladies, I've not been too sleep again.
> My carpal tunnel is acting up again. I guess I'll have to ring the dr. About it before it gets too bad. I've been having some stomach and back aches on top of it all.. Which would seem to point to the pancreas , but gallbladder would make more sense... TMI ( bm's are pale) so it's probably one of those, doubtful it's my liver.
> It's a waiting game at the moment I'm not rushing off or in a hurry to find out which one it is.. I'll let it do what it's going to do naturally and go worry about it then lol.


Hope you feel better soon, but don't leave it too long if it doesn't clear. love and hugs xxx


----------



## linkan

Anyone else wondering where everyone is? I've not seen our Saxy in a few days i feel like.. Hope she is well.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Sounds like lots of fun.. What project is on the venue for next meet up?


We are planning to knit our town. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you feel better soon, but don't leave it too long if it doesn't clear. love and hugs xxx


Thanks, It's more of a background irritant at the moment. The wrist however had sprung into first place on the meter and is letting me know for sure that's it's angry. Enough for me to wear a wrist brace. Willingly !! Lisa can probably tell stories on me and braces.. Doesn't matter what kind they are, they don't stay on long lol. But I've worn this one two days in a row.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning everyone from a dry Wales. I'm knackered already and it's not 10.30 yet. Have made a lamb curry, done the ironing and tidied up a bit. I'm beginning to dread viewers even though I know they have to see the place before they consider buying. Will try and get something on the blocks before they come (it's sometimes a distraction). Having a well earned sit-down and catch up first. Have a good day. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> We are planning to knit our town. xx


Oh wow ! Like yarn bombing or actual knitting a replica?


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning everyone from a dry Wales. I'm knackered already and it's not 10.30 yet. Have made a lamb curry, done the ironing and tidied up a bit. I'm beginning to dread viewers even though I know they have to see the place before they consider buying. Will try and get something on the blocks before they come (it's sometimes a distraction). Having a well earned sit-down and catch up first. Have a good day. xx


Put some cinnamon and vanilla in a pot of water and let it simmer. . suppose to make it smell like cookies, I've read it does something to the brain to make a person feel nostalgic about a place.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Put some cinnamon and vanilla in a pot of water and let it simmer. . suppose to make it smell like cookies, I've read it does something to the brain to make a person feel nostalgic about a place.


At the moment it smells like a curry-house so will be out with the air freshener after dinner. xx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning everyone from a dry Wales. I'm knackered already and it's not 10.30 yet. Have made a lamb curry, done the ironing and tidied up a bit. I'm beginning to dread viewers even though I know they have to see the place before they consider buying. Will try and get something on the blocks before they come (it's sometimes a distraction). Having a well earned sit-down and catch up first. Have a good day. xx


I wish i were closer, i love doing staging and That kind of thing. Wouldn't that be fun!?


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> At the moment it smells like a curry-house so will be out with the air freshener after dinner. xx :sm09:


Lol yes, open up those Windows! Let the sunshine blast away . i like curry myself maybe if it lingers you'll get lucky and your viewers will too. ????


----------



## linkan

Okay I'm off to bed have a wonderful day everyone!

Love and hugs xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Oh wow ! Like yarn bombing or actual knitting a replica?


Bit like a map with places of interest kniited and stitched on. Look at facebook. Knit your yown project thst will give you an idea. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I wish i were closer, i love doing staging and That kind of thing. Wouldn't that be fun!?


It would be lovely to have you closer and to help but I'm afraid I'm passed getting the house into show-house condition every time. It's a home and it's lived in so there is always going to be some 'stuff' around. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Lol yes, open up those Windows! Let the sunshine blast away . i like curry myself maybe if it lingers you'll get lucky and your viewers will too. ????


What sunshine? xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's so humid outside that there is condensation on every window. Yesterday was thunderstorms and heavy heavy rain. I was in the basement doing laundry and mopping up the stream of water running across the floor.
I bound off The Lettuce Wrap made out of CaronCakes. It has some wool in it, so I'm not sure how it will block. I could have used a larger needle, if I had one, the shawlette is a bit small.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> What sunshine? xx :sm16: :sm16:


It's over here. With tons of humidity. It's going to feel like 36'C later today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It would be lovely to have you closer and to help but I'm afraid I'm passed getting the house into show-house condition every time. It's a home and it's lived in so there is always going to be some 'stuff' around. xx


So long as it isn't so cluttered that you can't see how big the rooms are then I think that is ok. My sister used to stage her houses so they looked like a magazine, and they ate out every night until the house sold. That's silly, and expensive.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning everyone from a dry Wales. I'm knackered already and it's not 10.30 yet. Have made a lamb curry, done the ironing and tidied up a bit. I'm beginning to dread viewers even though I know they have to see the place before they consider buying. Will try and get something on the blocks before they come (it's sometimes a distraction). Having a well earned sit-down and catch up first. Have a good day. xx


I hope they fall in love with the place at first sight so all your work will be worth it.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks, It's more of a background irritant at the moment. The wrist however had sprung into first place on the meter and is letting me know for sure that's it's angry. Enough for me to wear a wrist brace. Willingly !! Lisa can probably tell stories on me and braces.. Doesn't matter what kind they are, they don't stay on long lol. But I've worn this one two days in a row.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We are planning to knit our town. xx


That's sounds fun and interesting.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dh cooked yesterday as planned, we ate , he mowed the grass while i cleaned the kitchen and did dishes. Afterwards we got in the pool for a few hours and did our water aerobics together lol. We really do, its amazing how high i can lift my legs in the pool when i can barely get the suckers off the ground outside of the water lol.
> 
> Then it was grapes, strawberries and apples slices in bed while we watched cartoons. Lovely, we both decided to skip projects because we were just wore out .
> 
> And then i couldn't fall asleep so here i am.


Sounds great except for the not sleeping part.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's been hot as full summer in the South here, I'm sitting outside so that my room will feel cool enough for me to sleep when i go back in.


We have hot and humid until Wednesday, then we actually get to normal-for-this-time-of-year temperatures for a week. That will be the first time since May that we will have normal temperatures for a full week.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Good morning ladies, I've not been too sleep again.
> My carpal tunnel is acting up again. I guess I'll have to ring the dr. About it before it gets too bad. I've been having some stomach and back aches on top of it all.. Which would seem to point to the pancreas , but gallbladder would make more sense... TMI ( bm's are pale) so it's probably one of those, doubtful it's my liver.
> It's a waiting game at the moment I'm not rushing off or in a hurry to find out which one it is.. I'll let it do what it's going to do naturally and go worry about it then lol.


There is a gastro bug going around up here. Mum's Stuart thought he was having a gall bladder attack but ended up having this gastro bug. My heartburn that I had, turned into the same bug.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned today just some laundry and possibly playing with some wool.
> 
> Had a great morning yesterday with KnitWIts, started planning our next group project and then Mr P took me out to lunch, very nice. Did a bit of shopping and then came home and drank wine. A really lovely day.


Here's hoping for another day just like it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cool London! I'm up early and on the bus to the hospital for my glaucoma check. Catch you all later xxxxxxxx


I hope you have an uneventful trip and don't have to wait long for your check.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning, it's a sunny Monday. Labour Day holiday today and kids back to school tomorrow. That means getting stuck behind the school bus as they drop everyone off as it's a one road town. Everythings very dry, no rain in store yet. Off to Duncan to pick up meds, have a good day everyone. xoxox


I get the same thing with trying to get out of this subdivision. I swear every kid in the subdivision gets on the bus at the stop up the road from me. I get stuck there for a long time. The worst stop is on the road that my work is on. It's a 4 lane highway with a turning lane in the middle and everyone has to stop if a bus puts it's lights on. I really wish they would re-route those stops off that road. It is too busy to have kids running across the road trying to catch a bus.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Or frozen stiff in the winter xx


Yes, freeze dried laundry :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I hope it does not last. I am getting sick and tired of being sick and tired. :sm23: :sm04:


I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now to keep in front of those school buses.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Good morning ladies, I've not been too sleep again.
> My carpal tunnel is acting up again. I guess I'll have to ring the dr. About it before it gets too bad. I've been having some stomach and back aches on top of it all.. Which would seem to point to the pancreas , but gallbladder would make more sense... TMI ( bm's are pale) so it's probably one of those, doubtful it's my liver.
> It's a waiting game at the moment I'm not rushing off or in a hurry to find out which one it is.. I'll let it do what it's going to do naturally and go worry about it then lol.


Yeah, sounds like it could be gall bladder but I hope it turns out to be nothing serious my lovely, fingers crossed!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh cooked yesterday as planned, we ate , he mowed the grass while i cleaned the kitchen and did dishes. Afterwards we got in the pool for a few hours and did our water aerobics together lol. We really do, its amazing how high i can lift my legs in the pool when i can barely get the suckers off the ground outside of the water lol.
> 
> Then it was grapes, strawberries and apples slices in bed while we watched cartoons. Lovely, we both decided to skip projects because we were just wore out .
> 
> And then i couldn't fall asleep so here i am.


That sounds like a wonderful day and the projects can always wait! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning everyone from a dry Wales. I'm knackered already and it's not 10.30 yet. Have made a lamb curry, done the ironing and tidied up a bit. I'm beginning to dread viewers even though I know they have to see the place before they consider buying. Will try and get something on the blocks before they come (it's sometimes a distraction). Having a well earned sit-down and catch up first. Have a good day. xx


Yes, you definitely need a distraction but these guys might just be the ones!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I wish i were closer, i love doing staging and That kind of thing. Wouldn't that be fun!?


Yeah you two should definitely get together, would be interesting to see what you came up with for The Barn!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's so humid outside that there is condensation on every window. Yesterday was thunderstorms and heavy heavy rain. I was in the basement doing laundry and mopping up the stream of water running across the floor.
> I bound off The Lettuce Wrap made out of CaronCakes. It has some wool in it, so I'm not sure how it will block. I could have used a larger needle, if I had one, the shawlette is a bit small.


_Very_ pretty, I would think that will block well - and maybe stretch it a little!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have an uneventful trip and don't have to wait long for your check.


Well, thanks for the good wishes but I was there for four hours!! The result of many, many tests was that although I am high risk to develop glaucoma, it's not happening yet, but I have to be very aware as it can strike very quickly and can be very damaging. I also have slight cataracts but, again, nothing to be done for the time being. My eyes are sore now, I must go and wash them out and clean off the yellow eye drop residue!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run now to keep in front of those school buses.
> Everyone have a great day.


Have a good one love and hope you dodge the school buses!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It's over here. With tons of humidity. It's going to feel like 36'C later today.


Don't think we'll get to 16C here. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> What sunshine? xx :sm16: :sm16:


Dh woke me up.. Sitting with him till he gets picked up for work.

Today is going to be the same as the past week here.

38°c ???? 100°f !!! Hot hot Hot. ????
And then rain tonight.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well, thanks for the good wishes but I was there for four hours!! The result of many, many tests was that although I am high risk to develop glaucoma, it's not happening yet, but I have to be very aware as it can strike very quickly and can be very damaging. I also have slight cataracts but, again, nothing to be done for the time being. My eyes are sore now, I must go and wash them out and clean off the yellow eye drop residue!! xxx


Good news, sorry your eyes are sore though now. Hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, thanks for the good wishes but I was there for four hours!! The result of many, many tests was that although I am high risk to develop glaucoma, it's not happening yet, but I have to be very aware as it can strike very quickly and can be very damaging. I also have slight cataracts but, again, nothing to be done for the time being. My eyes are sore now, I must go and wash them out and clean off the yellow eye drop residue!! xxx


Pleased all is well so far long may it last. xxxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's so humid outside that there is condensation on every window. Yesterday was thunderstorms and heavy heavy rain. I was in the basement doing laundry and mopping up the stream of water running across the floor.
> I bound off The Lettuce Wrap made out of CaronCakes. It has some wool in it, so I'm not sure how it will block. I could have used a larger needle, if I had one, the shawlette is a bit small.


I was so confused for a minute there. I re-read your post three times because i thought you had lettuce wrapped around carrot cake !LMAO???? DEFINITELY gotta go back to sleep lol.
It looks great! What size needles did you not have?


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> So long as it isn't so cluttered that you can't see how big the rooms are then I think that is ok. My sister used to stage her houses so they looked like a magazine, and they ate out every night until the house sold. That's silly, and expensive.


Yea , that can really hit your pocket book.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Yeah you two should definitely get together, would be interesting to see what you came up with for The Barn!! xxxx


I love working with country , all the wood and natural elements.. Beautiful.


----------



## linkan

Dh and the boss are clearing out a barn today, he promised to bring me any good pieces of old barn wood for some art projects I've got in the works. Fingers crossed i get some good pieces. ????


----------



## linkan

Okay he's been picked up , back to bed lol.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cool London! I'm up early and on the bus to the hospital for my glaucoma check. Catch you all later xxxxxxxx


I hope it went well! I'll be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not much else going on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned today just some laundry and possibly playing with some wool.
> 
> Had a great morning yesterday with KnitWIts, started planning our next group project and then Mr P took me out to lunch, very nice. Did a bit of shopping and then came home and drank wine. A really lovely day.


That sounds like a wonderful day yesterday. I hope today is another one! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you feel better soon, but don't leave it too long if it doesn't clear. love and hugs xxx


Ditto from me, Angela. Lots of healing and comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's so humid outside that there is condensation on every window. Yesterday was thunderstorms and heavy heavy rain. I was in the basement doing laundry and mopping up the stream of water running across the floor.
> I bound off The Lettuce Wrap made out of CaronCakes. It has some wool in it, so I'm not sure how it will block. I could have used a larger needle, if I had one, the shawlette is a bit small.


It may be small, but it's lovely! Sorry you're having to deal with all the rain and water in your basement. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, thanks for the good wishes but I was there for four hours!! The result of many, many tests was that although I am high risk to develop glaucoma, it's not happening yet, but I have to be very aware as it can strike very quickly and can be very damaging. I also have slight cataracts but, again, nothing to be done for the time being. My eyes are sore now, I must go and wash them out and clean off the yellow eye drop residue!! xxx


Sounds like mostly good news! Sorry it took so long, though. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a perfect ending to a beautiful day. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned today just some laundry and possibly playing with some wool.
> 
> Had a great morning yesterday with KnitWIts, started planning our next group project and then Mr P took me out to lunch, very nice. Did a bit of shopping and then came home and drank wine. A really lovely day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping your get good results from your test. Do you have any autumn colors to enjoy on your ride.?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and cool London! I'm up early and on the bus to the hospital for my glaucoma check. Catch you all later xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I believe you know a lecture is in order. Might be a simple solution and waiting will make it worse. Wishing you the best.


linkan said:


> Good morning ladies, I've not been too sleep again.
> My carpal tunnel is acting up again. I guess I'll have to ring the dr. About it before it gets too bad. I've been having some stomach and back aches on top of it all.. Which would seem to point to the pancreas , but gallbladder would make more sense... TMI ( bm's are pale) so it's probably one of those, doubtful it's my liver.
> It's a waiting game at the moment I'm not rushing off or in a hurry to find out which one it is.. I'll let it do what it's going to do naturally and go worry about it then lol.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope all your cleaning and cooking bring a buyer to your door. I can only imagine what it is like living in wonder all these months.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning everyone from a dry Wales. I'm knackered already and it's not 10.30 yet. Have made a lamb curry, done the ironing and tidied up a bit. I'm beginning to dread viewers even though I know they have to see the place before they consider buying. Will try and get something on the blocks before they come (it's sometimes a distraction). Having a well earned sit-down and catch up first. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Very nice work. That is my kind of shawl in an xl size.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's so humid outside that there is condensation on every window. Yesterday was thunderstorms and heavy heavy rain. I was in the basement doing laundry and mopping up the stream of water running across the floor.
> I bound off The Lettuce Wrap made out of CaronCakes. It has some wool in it, so I'm not sure how it will block. I could have used a larger needle, if I had one, the shawlette is a bit small.


----------



## jinx

Four hours? Guess you got a very complete check up. Cataracts seem to be something every mature person gets. Isn't it wonderful they have a very effective treatment for if and when they occur?


London Girl said:


> Well, thanks for the good wishes but I was there for four hours!! The result of many, many tests was that although I am high risk to develop glaucoma, it's not happening yet, but I have to be very aware as it can strike very quickly and can be very damaging. I also have slight cataracts but, again, nothing to be done for the time being. My eyes are sore now, I must go and wash them out and clean off the yellow eye drop residue!! xxx


----------



## jinx

A fiber social seems like a great way to spend a morning. Have fun.


Miss Pam said:


> I hope it went well! I'll be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not much else going on. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> A fiber social seems like a great way to spend a morning. Have fun.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope all your cleaning and cooking bring a buyer to your door. I can only imagine what it is like living in wonder all these months.


I suppose I should be used to it, it took us nearly 4 years to sell our last house just praying this one will not take so long. Waiting for her to arrive now and the sun has come out. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose I should be used to it, it took us nearly 4 years to sell our last house just praying this one will not take so long. Waiting for her to arrive now and the sun has come out. xx


Fingers crossed!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, four years seems unbearably long. Certainly hope things go quicker this time around.


Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose I should be used to it, it took us nearly 4 years to sell our last house just praying this one will not take so long. Waiting for her to arrive now and the sun has come out. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose I should be used to it, it took us nearly 4 years to sell our last house just praying this one will not take so long. Waiting for her to arrive now and the sun has come out. xx


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed.


Was it your open house this last weekend, if so how did it go? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had a phone call from the agents, our viewer is running an hour late. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Was it your open house this last weekend, if so how did it go? xx


No, the listing goes up today. We haven't decided on whether to do an open house yet. It will depend on the traffic generated from the photos and listing in over 90 websites.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a phone call from the agents, our viewer is running an hour late. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


I think I'm glad that we're expected to leave during the showings.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'm glad that we're expected to leave during the showings.


That is the way it works here also. The realtor shows the house to the prospective buyer and the owner is not there. You have researched your realtors so they will be experts at pointing out all the pluses and downplaying any negatives. Buyers are always in the same room as the realtor.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a phone call from the agents, our viewer is running an hour late. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Maybe they'll buy it to make up for their tardiness. :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Maybe they'll buy it to make up for their tardiness. :sm23: xxxooo


That would be great.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's so humid outside that there is condensation on every window. Yesterday was thunderstorms and heavy heavy rain. I was in the basement doing laundry and mopping up the stream of water running across the floor.
> I bound off The Lettuce Wrap made out of CaronCakes. It has some wool in it, so I'm not sure how it will block. I could have used a larger needle, if I had one, the shawlette is a bit small.


Very pretty xxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> KP time is Florida time, which is 3 hours ahead of you. Using your example and rounding up to the nearest hour 10 a.m. to 1 p.m. is 3 hours.
> I lump all the lovelies across the pond as being 6 hours ahead of me. Judi is 15 hours ahead of me and 17 hours ahead of you. Simple, huh?
> :sm04: :sm23:


I am on the same time as Nitzi!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'm glad that we're expected to leave during the showings.


It's now 5.30 and she still hasn't showed, phoned agent who couldn't contact her either, looks like it's a no show and I'm not in a good mood. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> It's now 5.30 and she still hasn't showed, phoned agent who couldn't contact her either, looks like it's a no show and I'm not in a good mood. xx


I would be more than ticked off too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I would be more than ticked off too.


Agent just phoned, viewer couldn't find us so gave up and not rebooked but left it to now to tell them. Arrrrgh. Now I'm more than mad haven't these people got tongues in their heads? xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I am on the same time as Nitzi!


I avoided mentioning Indiana. I know they use to have a unique time schedule that was not consistent throughout the entire state. Is it still that way?


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Agent just phoned, viewer couldn't find us so gave up and not rebooked but left it to now to tell them. Arrrrgh. Now I'm more than mad haven't these people got tongues in their heads? xx


Sorry to hear that. Why did the agent not bring her?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon. Got all the washing done and stewed a pot of privet leaves to make a dye, interesting colour. The after lunch I went and got my hair cut, looks much better now. Will post a photo when I have washed and styled it. Just sitting down and having a glass of wine before dinner and then I might just need another glass with dinner. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Agent just phoned, viewer couldn't find us so gave up and not rebooked but left it to now to tell them. Arrrrgh. Now I'm more than mad haven't these people got tongues in their heads? xx


I'm finding that in general, people are forgetting (or purposely forgoing) common courtesies. I find it very annoying! Hugs, and hope tomorrow is better. We're officially listed now so just waiting.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I avoided mentioning Indiana. I know they use to have a unique time schedule that was not consistent throughout the entire state. Is it still that way?


Yes it is a weird system I don't even try to figure it out, I only know that I'm on the same time as Nitzi because of both posting at the same time!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that. Why did the agent not bring her?


It's only a small office with two branches so if we can do our own viewing we get the viewers quicker.xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think we'll get to 16C here. xx


I think we scraped up to 20'C but there's been no sun. :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Good news, sorry your eyes are sore though now. Hope it clears up quickly.


It's better already thanks!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Pleased all is well so far long may it last. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping your get good results from your test. Do you have any autumn colors to enjoy on your ride.?


Some of the trees are just beginning to turn jinx and although the bus goes past a nice park, I was only on the bus for 10 minutes so didn't see too much! I know, I should have walked if the hospital was that close!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Four hours? Guess you got a very complete check up. Cataracts seem to be something every mature person gets. Isn't it wonderful they have a very effective treatment for if and when they occur?


Absolutely! I remember my mum having hers does and I could hear her chatting to the surgeon all through it!! I guess I'm a lot like my mum!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> No, the listing goes up today. We haven't decided on whether to do an open house yet. It will depend on the traffic generated from the photos and listing in over 90 websites.


90 websites???!!! You're going to be swamped and overrun with folks wanting to buy. Jacky, maybe you need to be on a few more websites!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's now 5.30 and she still hasn't showed, phoned agent who couldn't contact her either, looks like it's a no show and I'm not in a good mood. xx


That is so ignorant and unkind, don't blame you for being in a mood now, hugs! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Agent just phoned, viewer couldn't find us so gave up and not rebooked but left it to now to tell them. Arrrrgh. Now I'm more than mad haven't these people got tongues in their heads? xx


Too stoopid to live in your lovely barn, you're well out of that!! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning everyone from a dry Wales. I'm knackered already and it's not 10.30 yet. Have made a lamb curry, done the ironing and tidied up a bit. I'm beginning to dread viewers even though I know they have to see the place before they consider buying. Will try and get something on the blocks before they come (it's sometimes a distraction). Having a well earned sit-down and catch up first. Have a good day. xx


When are they coming again? It will be nice when you can be yourself again and not have to put up with this all. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Put some cinnamon and vanilla in a pot of water and let it simmer. . suppose to make it smell like cookies, I've read it does something to the brain to make a person feel nostalgic about a place.


How about an apple or peach pie!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> When are they coming again? It will be nice when you can be yourself again and not have to put up with this all. xoxox


Friday 2.30 should be the next ones. xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I wish i were closer, i love doing staging and That kind of thing. Wouldn't that be fun!?


Me too. I've gotten awards for my tables at the fibre festivals... all it was.. colour, music, scent and lighting and a few antiques... brought them over in droves!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What sunshine? xx :sm16: :sm16:


There's the problem... no sunshine. It makes everything better. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:06 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). It's so humid outside that there is condensation on every window. Yesterday was thunderstorms and heavy heavy rain. I was in the basement doing laundry and mopping up the stream of water running across the floor.
> I bound off The Lettuce Wrap made out of CaronCakes. It has some wool in it, so I'm not sure how it will block. I could have used a larger needle, if I had one, the shawlette is a bit small.


Do you have a crack in your foundation? That's a beautiful shawl...my colours!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Too stoopid to live in your lovely barn, you're well out of that!! xxx


What can you say Jacky... not worth dealing with. :sm25:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Maybe they'll buy it to make up for their tardiness. :sm23: xxxooo


You are an encouraging optimist Pam! xoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm finding that in general, people are forgetting (or purposely forgoing) common courtesies. I find it very annoying! Hugs, and hope tomorrow is better. We're officially listed now so just waiting.


I have a habit of showing up early just so I can be on time... I hate being late or imposing on anyone.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, thanks for the good wishes but I was there for four hours!! The result of many, many tests was that although I am high risk to develop glaucoma, it's not happening yet, but I have to be very aware as it can strike very quickly and can be very damaging. I also have slight cataracts but, again, nothing to be done for the time being. My eyes are sore now, I must go and wash them out and clean off the yellow eye drop residue!! xxx


Just keep an "eye" on it sweetie! xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What can you say Jacky... not worth dealing with. :sm25:


I could say a lot of things, none of them printable on here why are people so ignorant? I'm sitting here quietly seething and thinking desperate thoughts, I must try and calm down. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I could say a lot of things, none of them printable on here why are people so ignorant? I'm sitting here quietly seething and thinking desperate thoughts, I must try and calm down. xx


It was getting a bit confusing as at first I though all was well. A lot of things brown me off these days, usually other peoples inconsideration.... I'm with you sister. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I have a habit of showing up early just so I can be on time... I hate being late or imposing on anyone.


We also show up early and then wait for the meeting to start to allow for late comers. I use to volunteer to be the leader of the Girl's Pioneer's. Meeting got over at 8 p.m. and some parents would show up at 15, 20, or even 30 minutes late. I always felt responsible for the girl's until the parents showed up. The one night I did not show up the other leader's left the girl's on their own at 8 p.m. Sure enough one girl got the tip of her finger cut off in the church door. Parent's were angry with me that I was not there to watch their children. Never mind I was in the hospital after surgery.


----------



## linkan

Our time "springs " forward an hour in spring , and "falls" back an hour in the fall.

Idk why? They call it daylight savings time. .... What exactly we are saving it from I'll never know lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's only a small office with two branches so if we can do our own viewing we get the viewers quicker.xx


Perhaps you need to go with some more agents who might have more clients on their lists.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I think we scraped up to 20'C but there's been no sun. :sm14: xxxx


We had some sun later in the afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Me too. I've gotten awards for my tables at the fibre festivals... all it was.. colour, music, scent and lighting and a few antiques... brought them over in droves!


I was told, bleach down the sinks, a squirt of furniture polish in the lounge, lavender in the bedrooms and a bun in the oven!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I was told, bleach down the sinks, a squirt of furniture polish in the lounge, lavender in the bedrooms and a bun in the oven!


Too old for a bun in the oven :sm23: :sm23: none of the others will work if the viewer doesn't turn up though. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> I have a habit of showing up early just so I can be on time... I hate being late or imposing on anyone.


I'm the same way.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I was told, bleach down the sinks, a squirt of furniture polish in the lounge, lavender in the bedrooms and a bun in the oven!


Sounds good except the bun in the oven. Guessing that may have a different meaning over there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I was told, bleach down the sinks, a squirt of furniture polish in the lounge, lavender in the bedrooms and a bun in the oven!


A bun in the oven has a totally different connotation here! I'll try all of the other ones though with maybe some fresh baked cookies cooling on the counter.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's now 5.30 and she still hasn't showed, phoned agent who couldn't contact her either, looks like it's a no show and I'm not in a good mood. xx


I'm so sorry!!! That's so frustrating (and incredibly rude)! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think we scraped up to 20'C but there's been no sun. :sm14: xxxx


So far it's a lovely Pacific NW day here. Supposed to get up to 75F or so here today. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Our time "springs " forward an hour in spring , and "falls" back an hour in the fall.
> 
> Idk why? They call it daylight savings time. .... What exactly we are saving it from I'll never know lol.


 I had to look up Indiana's time zones. It appears the state now is all in the same zone. Years ago part of the state was on daylight savings time and part of the the start was on regular time. Confusing when you crossed the street and the time zone changed.
There are 4 time zones covering most of the U.S. and Canada. The dividing lines run north and south. They start at the east coast where the sun shines earliest. 1.) Eastern then moving west is 2.) central then moving west is 3.) mountain and moving west again is 4.) pacific. Ending at the west coast.
https://charlesdoddwhite.me/tennesee-time-zone-map/memphis-tennessee-time-zone-map-of-noticeable-tennesee/


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sounds good except the bun in the oven. Guessing that may have a different meaning over there.


I literally mean a bun in the oven, gives a nice homely scent. What ever did you mean????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> A bun in the oven has a totally different connotation here! I'll try all of the other ones though with maybe some fresh baked cookies cooling on the counter.


We do have that meaning here too but I was being literal xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We also show up early and then wait for the meeting to start to allow for late comers. I use to volunteer to be the leader of the Girl's Pioneer's. Meeting got over at 8 p.m. and some parents would show up at 15, 20, or even 30 minutes late. I always felt responsible for the girl's until the parents showed up. The one night I did not show up the other leader's left the girl's on their own at 8 p.m. Sure enough one girl got the tip of her finger cut off in the church door. Parent's were angry with me that I was not there to watch their children. Never mind I was in the hospital after surgery.


 I used to be a beach mother, parents would come and then leave after 15 minutes leaving other mother's watch to their children, most times they never even asked. I could never do that to mine.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> We do have that meaning here too but I was being literal xxx


Hello Josephine, are you tucked in bed all comfortable! I am going to go out and cut back perennials as our caregiver is missing in action. Tomorrow they say. Sleep well! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hello Josephine, are you tucked in bed all comfortable! I am going to go out and cut back perennials as our caregiver is missing in action. Tomorrow they say. Sleep well! xoxoxo


Hi Trish, just 9.30 pm here so not ready for bed yet. Reading my new felt makers magazine. Sorry the caregiver is not there to help you. Xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, just 9.30 pm here so not ready for bed yet. Reading my new felt makers magazine. Sorry the caregiver is not there to help you. Xxxx


Enjoy that lovely magazine, hope lots of inspiration is in it! Hugs xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Enjoy that lovely magazine, hope lots of inspiration is in it! Hugs xoxoxo


Oh there is. Hugs back to you xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I literally mean a bun in the oven, gives a nice homely scent. What ever did you mean????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxx


I know...but it would be very odd to have one bun in the oven in that context.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...but it would be very odd to have one bun in the oven in that context.


I wonder really how much that works, as different smells affect different people, I mean to me walking into the house on a cold winter's day with the smell of a delicious stew is heaven, knowing my luck I would try that and get a vegetarian viewer. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder really how much that works, as different smells affect different people, I mean to me walking into the house on a cold winter's day with the smell of a delicious stew is heaven, knowing my luck I would try that and get a vegetarian viewer. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


I believe that cinnamon or apples is a universal "feel good" scent. I may just make some cinnamon rolls. I love the smell of a good stew cooking..but you're right, it might not be so for vegetarians. Although I know people who love the smell of coffee, but can't stand to drink it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe that cinnamon or apples is a universal "feel good" scent. I may just make some cinnamon rolls. I love the smell of a good stew cooking..but you're right, it might not be so for vegetarians. Although I know people who love the smell of coffee, but can't stand to drink it.


And cinnamon would turn me right off. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...but it would be very odd to have one bun in the oven in that context.


Well as you know I am very odd????????x


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> And cinnamon would turn me right off. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Hmmmm. You're one in a million, maybe? I should hold off on the cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Well as you know I am very odd????????x


My lips are sealed. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmm. You're one in a million.


You're not the first to say that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not the first to say that. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Did you see my edit? You're quick as bunny too!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you see my edit? You're quick as bunny too!


No but I can be quick off the mark sometimes but not first thing in the morning. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> My lips are sealed. xx :sm23:


????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now nivhty night xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now nivhty night xx


Me too, night night.xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps you need to go with some more agents who might have more clients on their lists.


And could you offer to be at the end of the lane to escort them that last couple of miles? 
Sorry you had a no show Jacky :sm25:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the Library knitting group shortly and to sort out what workshops our WI are going to be running for them in October.

It's Wednesday so things are back to normal, shopping, fish and chips and singing this evening. 

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Happy fish and chips day to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the Library knitting group shortly and to sort out what workshops our WI are going to be running for them in October.
> 
> It's Wednesday so things are back to normal, shopping, fish and chips and singing this evening.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Happy fish and chips day to you.


Thanks Jinx, hope you are continuing to improve and behave yourself. luv n hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have a habit of showing up early just so I can be on time... I hate being late or imposing on anyone.


I am the same and if I am late due to somebody/something slowing me down, I am beside myself with apologies!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Just keep an "eye" on it sweetie! xoxox


Tee-hee, will do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I could say a lot of things, none of them printable on here why are people so ignorant? I'm sitting here quietly seething and thinking desperate thoughts, I must try and calm down. xx


You need some knitting, preferably something complicated to keep that seething mind occupied!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I'm late again, good morning all from a sunny Wales but definitely autumnal, with a nip in the air. Was going through my freezer last night looking for some for dinner today and found a few bags of cooked meat that I'd put through the mini-blender and bagged up. So today we've got home-made pork/lamb/beef rissoles and enough for another day. Tomorrow I'm going to find something easy to cook I'm spending way too much time in the kitchen this week. Now catching up and having a sit down, nothing planned for today after yesterday's fiasco so see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We also show up early and then wait for the meeting to start to allow for late comers. I use to volunteer to be the leader of the Girl's Pioneer's. Meeting got over at 8 p.m. and some parents would show up at 15, 20, or even 30 minutes late. I always felt responsible for the girl's until the parents showed up. The one night I did not show up the other leader's left the girl's on their own at 8 p.m. Sure enough one girl got the tip of her finger cut off in the church door. Parent's were angry with me that I was not there to watch their children. Never mind I was in the hospital after surgery.


Why do some parents think that their kids are always someone else's responsibility? Makes my blood boil when I read that parents complain that teachers aren't doing their job by not instilling good manners into their children!!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You need some knitting, preferably something complicated to keep that seething mind occupied!!! xxxx


Well I'm doing another shawl but one I've done before and not complicated, don't think my brain could take any more complications at the moment. xxxx :sm13:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Our time "springs " forward an hour in spring , and "falls" back an hour in the fall.
> 
> Idk why? They call it daylight savings time. .... What exactly we are saving it from I'll never know lol.


I think it started to give the farmers more day light in the mornings. I saw recently that 'Europe' wants to do away with it!! We shall see!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps you need to go with some more agents who might have more clients on their lists.


Yes, I think I might consider that, you only have to pay one of them, the one that sells it!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds good except the bun in the oven. Guessing that may have a different meaning over there.


No, I think it must be a universal expression!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I think I might consider that, you only have to pay one of them, the one that sells it!!!


We've considered that. It shouldn't be necessary these days with sites like Primelocation and Rightmove. Of course if we did get someone else they would need new photos and as you know we have boxes everywhere which wouldn't look too good. Oh well roll on Friday when we start all over again. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I used to be a beach mother, parents would come and then leave after 15 minutes leaving other mother's watch to their children, most times they never even asked. I could never do that to mine.


Another school mum who lived near me volunteered to pick my kids up from school if my part time job overran but I would never have asked anyone or expected them to offer!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...but it would be very odd to have one bun in the oven in that context.


I suppose you buy one bun at the baker's and pop that in the oven for the aroma - as long as you didn't burn it, that wouldn't do at all!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmmm. You're one in a million, maybe? I should hold off on the cinnamon rolls.


Oooh, I really fancy a cinnamon roll now!!! :sm15: :sm16: :sm24: xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm late again, good morning all from a sunny Wales but definitely autumnal, with a nip in the air. Was going through my freezer last night looking for some for dinner today and found a few bags of cooked meat that I'd put through the mini-blender and bagged up. So today we've got home-made pork/lamb/beef rissoles and enough for another day. Tomorrow I'm going to find something easy to cook I'm spending way too much time in the kitchen this week. Now catching up and having a sit down, nothing planned for today after yesterday's fiasco so see you later. xx


Morning. I noticed you were late again today. Today is a new day and hope it brings you joy.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from yet another grey, dull and cooler day in London!

Enjoyed the film yesterday, it was The Children's Act, with Emma Thompson and Stanley Tucci, about a High Court judge who deals mainly with children's rights.

I have one more square to knit for my latest kids hospice blanket, then I can start to crochet round the edges in prep for joining them all up!!

Am off to see my friend this afternoon, and Liv's departure for her new school went well, DD had to stop herself getting emotional because Liv was so very excited! 

Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I noticed you were late again today. Today is a new day and hope it brings you joy.


Just a 'normal' day would be good and peaceful. Not sure I'll get it with DH around, for a start the grass needs cutting again. I seriously considering running away. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx, hope you are continuing to improve and behave yourself. luv n hugs xxx


I am continuing to improve. Almost back to normal. One more set of blood tests tomorrow and then hopefully all restrictions will be lifted.
That does not mean that I am behaving. Need to have a bit of fun to break up these cloudy, stormy, rainy, windy, and tornadoey days.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am continuing to improve. Almost back to normal. One more set of blood tests tomorrow and then hopefully all restrictions will be lifted.
> That does not mean that I am behaving. Need to have a bit of fun to break up these cloud, stormy, rainy, windy, and tornadoey days.


Good for you, life with no fun is no life at all!! So glad you are almost fully recovered! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from yet another grey, dull and cooler day in London!
> 
> Enjoyed the film yesterday, it was The Children's Act, with Emma Thompson and Stanley Tucci, about a High Court judge who deals mainly with children's rights.
> 
> I have one more square to knit for my latest kids hospice blanket, then I can start to crochet round the edges in prep for joining them all up!!
> 
> Am off to see my friend this afternoon, and Liv's departure for her new school went well, DD had to stop herself getting emotional because Liv was so very excited!
> 
> Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


Ha ha, for once it's sunny here, glad Liv's start went OK hope the rest of the day is just as good. Enjoy your afternoon, if we ever move I might be able to say that as well, I'm determined to get out and about more. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good for you, life with no fun is no life at all!! So glad you are almost fully recovered! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Just a 'normal' day would be good and peaceful. Not sure I'll get it with DH around, for a start the grass needs cutting again. I seriously considering running away. xx :sm09:


Sorry you are going through a rough patch. I always think "this too shall pass." Then after it passes I look back and realized I stressed too much. Sometimes waiting bring much better results than what would have been if I had not waited.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, for once it's sunny here, glad Liv's start went OK hope the rest of the day is just as good. Enjoy your afternoon, if we ever move I might be able to say that as well, I'm determined to get out and about more. xxxx


We'll nag you until you do!! You'll get there hun!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We'll nag you until you do!! You'll get there hun!! xxxx


Wow something to really look forward to. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow something to really look forward to. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


Better than looking forward to the log-splitter!! :sm14: :sm15: What plans have you for logs in the near future, if you don't mind me asking? You can bet that if you get a load in, someone will make you an offer you can't refuse!!! Big hugs love!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Better than looking forward to the log-splitter!! :sm14: :sm15: What plans have you for logs in the near future, if you don't mind me asking? You can bet that if you get a load in, someone will make you an offer you can't refuse!!! Big hugs love!! xxxx


DH has mentioned to the farmer about logs. Nothing has arrived yet, the way things are going it is going to be a cold winter but still refuse to have anything to do with them. Our drive would look great with a massive load of wood to cut up. One look and viewers might head to the hills. Log splitting will be a joy for them to find out about after they've bought the house. I'm saying absolutely nothing. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has mentioned to the farmer about logs. Nothing has arrived yet, the way things are going it is going to be a cold winter but still refuse to have anything to do with them. Our drive would look great with a massive load of wood to cut up. One look and viewers might head to the hills. Log splitting will be a joy for them to find out about after they've bought the house. I'm saying absolutely nothing. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Good thinking, even if you have to have some sort of auxiliary heating to see you through, *stay away from the log splitter!!!* xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good thinking, even if you have to have some sort of auxiliary heating to see you through, *stay away from the log splitter!!!* xxxxxxxxxx


Oh believe me I am, I'm not even talking about it, or looking at it, it's dead to me. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EDT and 26'C (87'F). Hot and humid today. By the weekend we will be down to 8'C ! Love September weather.
I was supposed to go to the old LYS at Peterborough last night, but I just didn't feel like it.
Our new dishwasher is supposed to be delivered today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh believe me I am, I'm not even talking about it, or looking at it, it's dead to me. xxxx :sm23:


Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Better than looking forward to the log-splitter!! :sm14: :sm15: What plans have you for logs in the near future, if you don't mind me asking? You can bet that if you get a load in, someone will make you an offer you can't refuse!!! Big hugs love!! xxxx


That's usually the way things work :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, for once it's sunny here, glad Liv's start went OK hope the rest of the day is just as good. Enjoy your afternoon, if we ever move I might be able to say that as well, I'm determined to get out and about more. xxxx


I hear you. I have to drive everywhere, even just to get a loaf of bread. It would be nice to have a bus that goes somewhere. Or a train that didn't cost a month's wages!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am continuing to improve. Almost back to normal. One more set of blood tests tomorrow and then hopefully all restrictions will be lifted.
> That does not mean that I am behaving. Need to have a bit of fun to break up these cloudy, stormy, rainy, windy, and tornadoey days.


That's good to hear. 
We're getting a cooler calmer weekend so hopefully a return to weather "normal" is coming soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just a 'normal' day would be good and peaceful. Not sure I'll get it with DH around, for a start the grass needs cutting again. I seriously considering running away. xx :sm09:


Is it time to get into your little car, say that you're going to the store and head to the nearest yarn store to squish some lovelies? :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from yet another grey, dull and cooler day in London!
> 
> Enjoyed the film yesterday, it was The Children's Act, with Emma Thompson and Stanley Tucci, about a High Court judge who deals mainly with children's rights.
> 
> I have one more square to knit for my latest kids hospice blanket, then I can start to crochet round the edges in prep for joining them all up!!
> 
> Am off to see my friend this afternoon, and Liv's departure for her new school went well, DD had to stop herself getting emotional because Liv was so very excited!
> 
> Lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxx


I haven't heard of that movie.
You're doing better with your crochet squares than I am. I'm still short a few of the flower squares.
It sounds like Liv handled her first day at the new school better than your DD. (It'll get better.)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oooh, I really fancy a cinnamon roll now!!! :sm15: :sm16: :sm24: xxx


Timmy's has both a frosted and a glazed variety of cinnamon roll. But I like Cinna-bon's cinnamon rolls better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We've considered that. It shouldn't be necessary these days with sites like Primelocation and Rightmove. Of course if we did get someone else they would need new photos and as you know we have boxes everywhere which wouldn't look too good. Oh well roll on Friday when we start all over again. xx


My fingers are crossed for your Friday viewers.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Our time "springs " forward an hour in spring , and "falls" back an hour in the fall.
> 
> Idk why? They call it daylight savings time. .... What exactly we are saving it from I'll never know lol.





London Girl said:


> I think it started to give the farmers more day light in the mornings. I saw recently that 'Europe' wants to do away with it!! We shall see!! xxxx


When I worked on the farm, we started when it was light out and finished when it was starting to get dark. The time of day only mattered for when we had lunch. Although we did use the lights on the tractors and worked into the night when it was time to bring in the hay if rain was forecast for the next day. You can't bring hay bales into the barn if they are wet.
There's been talk here about doing away with the Daylight Savings time. Saskatchewan has never done the Daylight Saving switch and they've been fine without it.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go,.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am continuing to improve. Almost back to normal. One more set of blood tests tomorrow and then hopefully all restrictions will be lifted.
> That does not mean that I am behaving. Need to have a bit of fun to break up these cloudy, stormy, rainy, windy, and tornadoey days.


That's good to hear.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Timmy's has both a frosted and a glazed variety of cinnamon roll. But I like Cinna-bon's cinnamon rolls better.


Thanks, that didn't help much!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go,.
> Everyone have a great day.


Did you do the bins??!! :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thanks, that didn't help much!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xx


Some homemade ones coming up!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I am the same and if I am late due to somebody/something slowing me down, I am beside myself with apologies!! xxx


I am exactly the same as the you and Trish! Can't stand to be late for anything! Much rather be too early so I can be on time. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had a phone call another viewer in 2 hours time, so much for my peaceful day, oh well nothing much to do around the house. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Timmy's has both a frosted and a glazed variety of cinnamon roll. But I like Cinna-bon's cinnamon rolls better.


Yes, I think Cinnabon's are the best! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a phone call another viewer in 2 hours time, so much for my peaceful day, oh well nothing much to do around the house. xx


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a phone call another viewer in 2 hours time, so much for my peaceful day, oh well nothing much to do around the house. xx


I'm hoping that this is the ONE!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am continuing to improve. Almost back to normal. One more set of blood tests tomorrow and then hopefully all restrictions will be lifted.
> That does not mean that I am behaving. Need to have a bit of fun to break up these cloudy, stormy, rainy, windy, and tornadoey days.


ah... sounding like our Jinx again! xoxox


----------



## RookieRetiree

First viewing tomorrow at 1:30!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> First viewing tomorrow at 1:30!


Good luck, hope it goes quickly for you. Our viewers have just gone, not sure but I think we met his main criterion - room to land his helicopter!!!!! Anyway with the removal of a few trees our bottom lawn fits the bill. Nothing to sell, no mortgage to get, on his 6th Porsche, has a brand new Landrover and plenty of money by the sounds of it, so we will see. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope it goes quickly for you. Our viewers have just gone, not sure but I think we met his main criterion - room to land his helicopter!!!!! Anyway with the removal of a few trees our bottom lawn fits the bill. Nothing to sell, no mortgage to get, on his 6th Porsche, has a brand new Landrover and plenty of money by the sounds of it, so we will see. xx


Sounds like the perfect buyer! Sure hope so.


----------



## jinx

Good luck. It would be wonderful if things worked out quickly for you.


RookieRetiree said:


> First viewing tomorrow at 1:30!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope it goes quickly for you. Our viewers have just gone, not sure but I think we met his main criterion - room to land his helicopter!!!!! Anyway with the removal of a few trees our bottom lawn fits the bill. Nothing to sell, no mortgage to get, on his 6th Porsche, has a brand new Landrover and plenty of money by the sounds of it, so we will see. xx


That certainly sounds promising. Hope he is the one to love and care for your barn and the helicopter landing pad.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a phone call another viewer in 2 hours time, so much for my peaceful day, oh well nothing much to do around the house. xx


YAY!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I think Cinnabon's are the best! xxxooo


Hmmm. maybe just as well that we don't see those here!!! xxxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> First viewing tomorrow at 1:30!


Hope it goes well, what's not to like?!!! Good luck! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hmmm. maybe just as well that we don't see those here!!! xxxxx :sm24:


https://www.cinnabon.com/bakery-menu


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope it goes quickly for you. Our viewers have just gone, not sure but I think we met his main criterion - room to land his helicopter!!!!! Anyway with the removal of a few trees our bottom lawn fits the bill. Nothing to sell, no mortgage to get, on his 6th Porsche, has a brand new Landrover and plenty of money by the sounds of it, so we will see. xx


Hahahaha, that's the funniest thing I've heard today!! I guess he wants it as a 'little place in the country'! At least with a 'copter, he won't have to worry about getting snowed in!!! Really hope this is the one honey!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.cinnabon.com/bakery-menu


Well thank you so much dear!! (deep sarcasm!) :sm22: :sm14: :sm09: They should rename them Sinabon!!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well thank you so much dear!! (deep sarcasm!) :sm22: :sm14: :sm09: They should rename them Sinabon!!! xxxxx


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> First viewing tomorrow at 1:30!


Yay! Fingers crossed! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope it goes quickly for you. Our viewers have just gone, not sure but I think we met his main criterion - room to land his helicopter!!!!! Anyway with the removal of a few trees our bottom lawn fits the bill. Nothing to sell, no mortgage to get, on his 6th Porsche, has a brand new Landrover and plenty of money by the sounds of it, so we will see. xx


I sure hope he's the one! :sm02: :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I had to look up Indiana's time zones. It appears the state now is all in the same zone. Years ago part of the state was on daylight savings time and part of the the start was on regular time. Confusing when you crossed the street and the time zone changed.
> There are 4 time zones covering most of the U.S. and Canada. The dividing lines run north and south. They start at the east coast where the sun shines earliest. 1.) Eastern then moving west is 2.) central then moving west is 3.) mountain and moving west again is 4.) pacific. Ending at the west coast.
> https://charlesdoddwhite.me/tennesee-time-zone-map/memphis-tennessee-time-zone-map-of-noticeable-tennesee/


A couple parts of Indiana is in the central time zone but I also know that Indianapolis is an hour behind us even though we are supposedly in the same time zone!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hmmm. maybe just as well that we don't see those here!!! xxxxx :sm24:


I religiously avoid them as they are dangerous to be around. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my glasses. I might not b able to read tonight. I hope you are all fine. 

At my house it's raining misty and cold. Now I'm at Stephens the sun is shining
. I'll do some catch up.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my glasses. I might not b able to read tonight. I hope you are all fine.
> 
> At my house it's raining misty and cold. Now I'm at Stephens the sun is shining
> . I'll do some catch up.


Have a good time at Stephen's, just get the boys to read our posts to you


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> A couple parts of Indiana is in the central time zone but I also know that Indianapolis is an hour behind us even though we are supposedly in the same time zone!


Yup, you are right. 12 counties of Indiana are in central time zone. Six of the counties are in the upper right corner of Indiana and the other six are in the lower left corner of the state. Sure can get confusing. If I were in charge (haha) I would make the state borders mark the time zones.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my glasses. I might not b able to read tonight. I hope you are all fine.
> 
> At my house it's raining misty and cold. Now I'm at Stephens the sun is shining
> . I'll do some catch up.


Enjoy your time with the family. I can read close work okay without my glasses, but don't do so well with distance without them.


----------



## lifeline

We did art this afternoon. Made Kandinsky type paintings, they had to choose two primary colours for the inner circles and then make the secondary colour and paint the third circle. Lots of fun, I found paint in places I hadn't been aware it got when I got home!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I religiously avoid them as they are dangerous to be around. :sm16: xxxooo


I remember having one last year, somewhere in Las Vegas - divine!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We did art this afternoon. Made Kandinsky type paintings, they had to choose two primary colours for the inner circles and then make the secondary colour and paint the third circle. Lots of fun, I found paint in places I hadn't been aware it got when I got home!


A little bit of paint can go a long way!!! Sounds like fun though!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my glasses. I might not b able to read tonight. I hope you are all fine.
> 
> At my house it's raining misty and cold. Now I'm at Stephens the sun is shining
> . I'll do some catch up.


Enjoy the sunshine and the company!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, that's the funniest thing I've heard today!! I guess he wants it as a 'little place in the country'! At least with a 'copter, he won't have to worry about getting snowed in!!! Really hope this is the one honey!! xxxxx


Actually that's not far from the truth, he loves walking in Wales and just needs a base to come to on his own or with fellow walkers. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We did art this afternoon. Made Kandinsky type paintings, they had to choose two primary colours for the inner circles and then make the secondary colour and paint the third circle. Lots of fun, I found paint in places I hadn't been aware it got when I got home!


Kids + paint not the best of combinations. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Hello I have finally made it past the third pattern repeat and am moving right along I know it is because I changed the needles I had the project on from the knitters pride royales to a longer Chiagoo lace they are fantastic and the join is much smoother than the royales I might even be able to finish this one in another week maybe even both of them....here’s hoping because I really want to cast on the Comfort Cardi for my nephews wife and the cardigans for the little girls!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope it goes quickly for you. Our viewers have just gone, not sure but I think we met his main criterion - room to land his helicopter!!!!! Anyway with the removal of a few trees our bottom lawn fits the bill. Nothing to sell, no mortgage to get, on his 6th Porsche, has a brand new Landrover and plenty of money by the sounds of it, so we will see. xx


Deep breath and I'm not saying anything, but they are all crossed. xxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

I’m going to go switch out some laundry and then I am going to continue knitting on this until i need to go get M from school!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well thank you so much dear!! (deep sarcasm!) :sm22: :sm14: :sm09: They should rename them Sinabon!!! xxxxx


Hoho!!!! We can go on a quest for them xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I remember having one last year, somewhere in Las Vegas - divine!!! xxx


That they are! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Hoho!!!! We can go on a quest for them xx


Come here and I'll lead you right to them.


----------



## jinx

Yeah, we knew you could do it. That third pattern repeat was not going to beat you.


binkbrice said:


> Hello I have finally made it past the third pattern repeat and am moving right along I know it is because I changed the needles I had the project on from the knitters pride royales to a longer Chiagoo lace they are fantastic and the join is much smoother than the royales I might even be able to finish this one in another week maybe even both of them....here's hoping because I really want to cast on the Comfort Cardi for my nephews wife and the cardigans for the little girls!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had fun at the library knitting group,, planned what workshops we are going to do for the Fun Palaces craft day. Also arranged to yarn bomb the library the night before (inside). Then we went shopping. On to the fish and chip shop where there were loads of bikers, I'll post a photo later. Had lovely fish and chips and a glass of rose and am now sitting down for a while before singing this evening. I did manage to knit 2 rows at the LIbrary, but tinked 4!!


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It’s all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I’m too tired.
We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I’m now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that’s me for the rest of today. I’ve met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven’t caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It's all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I'm too tired.
> We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I'm now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that's me for the rest of today. I've met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven't caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


Glad it's going ok. Luv n hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

The car park at the fish and chip shop


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> When I worked on the farm, we started when it was light out and finished when it was starting to get dark. The time of day only mattered for when we had lunch. Although we did use the lights on the tractors and worked into the night when it was time to bring in the hay if rain was forecast for the next day. You can't bring hay bales into the barn if they are wet.
> There's been talk here about doing away with the Daylight Savings time. Saskatchewan has never done the Daylight Saving switch and they've been fine without it.


When I was younger I used to hay in the summer time for extra money... labour intensive throwing those bales on the truck. I don't think I've ever done anything that wasn't heavy or hard! xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> The car park at the fish and chip shop


Nice weather for a bike ride. Must be good fish and chips too! xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> The car park at the fish and chip shop


Love it.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It's all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I'm too tired.
> We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I'm now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that's me for the rest of today. I've met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven't caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


Sounding like a good start Chris, sleep well, look forward to hearing from you again! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It's all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I'm too tired.
> We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I'm now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that's me for the rest of today. I've met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven't caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


Good to hear from you love and glad you've made at least one friend! Hang in there, you're doing great!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The car park at the fish and chip shop


Vroom!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my glasses. I might not b able to read tonight. I hope you are all fine.
> 
> At my house it's raining misty and cold. Now I'm at Stephens the sun is shining
> . I'll do some catch up.


Is there a chemist near by that might have some readers to keep at Stephens just in case. Enjoy Stephen's sunshine, maybe he'll let you take some home! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have finally made it past the third pattern repeat and am moving right along I know it is because I changed the needles I had the project on from the knitters pride royales to a longer Chiagoo lace they are fantastic and the join is much smoother than the royales I might even be able to finish this one in another week maybe even both of them....here's hoping because I really want to cast on the Comfort Cardi for my nephews wife and the cardigans for the little girls!


Good for you! My mom is complaining that her interchangeables are snagging so I picked her up some fixed Addi's so she can finish her project.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I'm going to go switch out some laundry and then I am going to continue knitting on this until i need to go get M from school!


M will have lot's to tell you I'm sure! xxx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> First viewing tomorrow at 1:30!


Good luck!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope it goes quickly for you. Our viewers have just gone, not sure but I think we met his main criterion - room to land his helicopter!!!!! Anyway with the removal of a few trees our bottom lawn fits the bill. Nothing to sell, no mortgage to get, on his 6th Porsche, has a brand new Landrover and plenty of money by the sounds of it, so we will see. xx


Let this be the one, at least he has vision! xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had fun at the library knitting group,, planned what workshops we are going to do for the Fun Palaces craft day. Also arranged to yarn bomb the library the night before (inside). Then we went shopping. On to the fish and chip shop where there were loads of bikers, I'll post a photo later. Had lovely fish and chips and a glass of rose and am now sitting down for a while before singing this evening. I did manage to knit 2 rows at the LIbrary, but tinked 4!!


That sounds like me! I wish I still liked fish I miss having it!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> We did art this afternoon. Made Kandinsky type paintings, they had to choose two primary colours for the inner circles and then make the secondary colour and paint the third circle. Lots of fun, I found paint in places I hadn't been aware it got when I got home!


Are you taking classes? That's cool if you are! xxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It's all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I'm too tired.
> We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I'm now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that's me for the rest of today. I've met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven't caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


That sounds really positive Chris, two more days and you're home for the weekend


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> The car park at the fish and chip shop


Fun


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Good for you! My mom is complaining that her interchangeables are snagging so I picked her up some fixed Addi's so she can finish her project.


I love Addis also needles make all the difference if you don't enjoy working with them or have to fight them in this case you just don't want to pick it up! I hope she can finish her project now!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Are you taking classes? That's cool if you are! xxx


No, just the teaching assistant to a pile of 5 year old children. A great, fun class, loving doing stuff like this with them


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I love Addis also needles make all the difference if you don't enjoy working with them or have to fight them in this case you just don't want to pick it up! I hope she can finish her project now!


I agree, having needles that you enjoying working with makes such a difference. I hadn't realised how much of a difference they made until I got my Karbonz with the short tips


----------



## Islander

Another nice sunny day, heading down to Mom's, I haven't anything planned for supper... might have to rob her freezer or else make eggs! : )


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Nice weather for a bike ride. Must be good fish and chips too! xoxo


Yes, best in the area x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good for you! My mom is complaining that her interchangeables are snagging so I picked her up some fixed Addi's so she can finish her project.


You are a very nice daughter/wife/friend/mum!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It's all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I'm too tired.
> We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I'm now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that's me for the rest of today. I've met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven't caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


Sounds as though things are going great so far, pleased you're settling in OK. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Let this be the one, at least he has vision! xoxox


And money by the sounds of it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> The car park at the fish and chip shop


Nice collection of bikes. Quite different from what I am use to seeing. Last week was Harley's anniversary celebration in Milwaukee. (30 miles south) In the parade on Sunday they had bikes 3 or 4 side by side riding the parade route. It took 2 hours from start to finish of the bikes. 1,000's and 1,000's of Harley's. It was a bit noisy, but it is a sound we love to hear.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, you are 8 hours ahead of us. Jinx and Jeanette are 2 hours ahead of us and I believe Mav is 3 hours ahead of us. I'm always a bit confused about Judi. xxxooo


I'm often confused with ou judi haha..... You never l


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> You're right I forgot about Sunday school. I used to play the guitar for it. Xx


Was it purple?


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sounds good except the bun in the oven. Guessing that may have a different meaning over there.


No jinx. It means you r up the duff ! :sm12:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I hear you. I have to drive everywhere, even just to get a loaf of bread. It would be nice to have a bus that goes somewhere. Or a train that didn't cost a month's wages!


That's just how we are. Everything's a car ride away. I'd love to live where purple lives. They have a lovely town centre. Just a walk away.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> No jinx. It means you r up the duff ! :sm12:


Oh Susan. I googled that and that is nasty maybe there are two explanations for that expression. :sm04: :sm22:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Was it purple?


 No, lovely shiny wood . X


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It's all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I'm too tired.
> We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I'm now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that's me for the rest of today. I've met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven't caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


I'm pleased that you are pleased with it. I'm really pleased. Can you tell I'm pleased?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased that you are pleased with it. I'm really pleased. Can you tell I'm pleased?


And Im pleased that you're pleased that she's pleased xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just finished singing. We're a bit out of practice because of the summer break but it was good fun.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh Susan. I googled that and that is nasty maybe there are two explanations for that expression. :sm04: :sm22:


Oh dear me. Have I offended? Up the duff means you are pregnant, what was the other meaning?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And Im pleased that you're pleased that she's pleased xxx


Full stop !!!!!!!! xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Full stop !!!!!!!! xx :sm23: :sm23:


I thought you'd be pleased that we are pleased.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I thought you'd be pleased that we are pleased.


I am pleased that she's pleased that you're pleased but just getting very confused. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> The car park at the fish and chip shop


I wouldn't want to be at the back of that queue!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased that you are pleased with it. I'm really pleased. Can you tell I'm pleased?


So pleased you are pleased with me. I'm pleased with myself!! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I wouldn't want to be at the back of that queue!


That was my thought when I saw the photo. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you are pleased with me. I'm pleased with myself!! Xxx


Aw don't you start. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> We did art this afternoon. Made Kandinsky type paintings, they had to choose two primary colours for the inner circles and then make the secondary colour and paint the third circle. Lots of fun, I found paint in places I hadn't been aware it got when I got home!


I remember doing that subject, good old National Curriculum! Hope the paint washed off.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw don't you start. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I put that before I saw the other posts. I haven't caught up yet, how's things going on the house, any luck yet?


----------



## LondonChris

I’ve woken up now it’s time for bed, typical me. Thank goodness I’ve wifi at least I can play on here for a while.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I put that before I saw the other posts. I haven't caught up yet, how's things going on the house, any luck yet?


Well we're still getting viewers, as you read on you will see today's results but no buyers yet. More viewers on Friday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I've woken up now it's time for bed, typical me. Thank goodness I've wifi at least I can play on here for a while.


And I'll be up for another hour or so and Purple is usually around. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're still getting viewers, as you read on you will see today's results but no buyers yet. More viewers on Friday. xx


Let's hope they are the ones, it would be great for you to get out before the snow. I'm going to try sleep now. Night Jackie. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I wouldn't want to be at the back of that queue!


They had already eaten. We don't go there until after 2pm. I had a lovely piece of delicious ro k. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And I'll be up for another hour or so and Purple is usually around. xx


I'm here just having an apres singing glass of wine xz


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm here just having an apres singing glass of wine xz


And I'm on the Tia Maria, we might start singing again in a minute. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you are pleased with me. I'm pleased with myself!! Xxx


And we are l very proud of you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And I'm on the Tia Maria, we might start singing again in a minute. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm game x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm game x


Did you say you've started Christmas Carols? That would suit me. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you say you've started Christmas Carols? That would suit me. xx :sm09:


We had a look at ones we could do. Not going to sfart singing them yet.


----------



## PurpleFi

Think id better sing a lullaby


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Oh dear me. Have I offended? Up the duff means you are pregnant, what was the other meaning?


Boy, can we get in trouble because of different definitions for simple phrases. I read more of Mr. Google and find one meaning is pregnancy. The one I read this afternoon was a tad bit vulgar, I thought. So I knew you did not mean that. Another meaning is dumb ugly fat friend. I was not offended in the least. :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Think id better sing a lullaby


He doesn't seem to need it, has it passed his bedtime? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Boy, can we get in trouble because of different definitions for simple phrases. I read more of Mr. Google and find one meaning is pregnancy. The one I read this afternoon was a tad bit vulgar, I thought. So I knew you did not mean that. Another meaning is dumb ugly fat friend. I was not offended in the least. :sm01: :sm02:


Yes I had a look at the definitions and some of them were quite an eye-opener. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Wales, I can't believe how quiet it's been on here overnight, not one posting. Nothing planned for today, but I said that yesterday and we ended up with viewers. Easy dinner today, pasties and veg. so nothing to do in the kitchen. I've escaped for once. So will get on with my shawl and hope for positive feed-back from yesterday although not feeling very positive, I can ive in hope. Hopefully see you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite feel of autumn in the air. I just love this time of year. Absolutely nothing planned for today but I will probably find something to do! :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite feel of autumn in the air. I just love this time of year. Absolutely nothing planned for today but I will probably find something to do! :sm01:


Good morning Josephine, nice to see someone else is still on this planet, I was beginning to think I was the last one left standing. Now I know where our sunshine of yesterday has gone, enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning Josephine, nice to see someone else is still on this planet, I was beginning to think I was the last one left standing. Now I know where our sunshine of yesterday has gone, enjoy. xx


I'll try and send some sunshine back to you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'll try and send some sunshine back to you. xx


Thanks, you can have it today but would like it back tomorrow afternoon for our viewers. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London, we have 21'C. I don't worry about it getting cooler, as long as I can see some sunshine!!

I have to wait in for the washing machine man today, it sounds petty but the lettering has started to come off the front of the machine, which not only makes it look tatty (it is only 3 months old!) but if it extends to the programme dial, then we won't know what to turn it to! DH thinks I'm bonkers, that it doesn't matter, but then he's a DH so I suppose it goes with the territory!!

While I am waiting, the white DK and the crochet hook are coming out to tackle my blanket squares, hope to post a picture soon but probably not today!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). A cold front was supposed to come through last night with thunderstorms, but it didn't happen. We still have high humidity. Cooler temperatures are on the way.
I tried to weave in ends on my What the Fade shawl, but Princess got in the way. She got caught on one of the threads and now I have to weave in a caught thread.
Tonight is Knit Night at the Cobourg LYS.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, you can have it today but would like it back tomorrow afternoon for our viewers. xx


Okey dokey xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). A cold front was supposed to come through last night with thunderstorms, but it didn't happen. We still have high humidity. Cooler temperatures are on the way.
> I tried to weave in ends on my What the Fade shawl, but Princess got in the way. She got caught on one of the threads and now I have to weave in a caught thread.
> Tonight is Knit Night at the Cobourg LYS.


Enjoy Knit Knight xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, we have 21'C. I don't worry about it getting cooler, as long as I can see some sunshine!!
> 
> I have to wait in for the washing machine man today, it sounds petty but the lettering has started to come off the front of the machine, which not only makes it look tatty (it is only 3 months old!) but if it extends to the programme dial, then we won't know what to turn it to! DH thinks I'm bonkers, that it doesn't matter, but then he's a DH so I suppose it goes with the territory!!
> 
> While I am waiting, the white DK and the crochet hook are coming out to tackle my blanket squares, hope to post a picture soon but probably not today!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


It's only 3 months old. It shouldn't be losing it's lettering yet!
We have a new dishwasher sitting on the kitchen floor. It will be a couple of weeks before my sister and BIL can install it. It's not in the way, much.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning Josephine, nice to see someone else is still on this planet, I was beginning to think I was the last one left standing. Now I know where our sunshine of yesterday has gone, enjoy. xx


I'm awake on this side of the pond. I've already dialed in to work to check for overnight beeps and taken Bella-kitty for a walk outside where she got to chase the neighbour's cat. The girl who owned him moved out and left him with her mother, who doesn't like cats. He comes over here for some treats and pets. Because no one pets him anymore. I've also had a french toast and cheese breakfast and now I'm on here.
Good morning Jacky.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite feel of autumn in the air. I just love this time of year. Absolutely nothing planned for today but I will probably find something to do! :sm01:


It's perfect sweater weather. Too bad none of my sweaters are finished.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Great minds think alike I was thinking we would have pasties for dinner today. Hope you get good feedback from yesterdays viewers.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Wales, I can't believe how quiet it's been on here overnight, not one posting. Nothing planned for today, but I said that yesterday and we ended up with viewers. Easy dinner today, pasties and veg. so nothing to do in the kitchen. I've escaped for once. So will get on with my shawl and hope for positive feed-back from yesterday although not feeling very positive, I can ive in hope. Hopefully see you all later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Wales, I can't believe how quiet it's been on here overnight, not one posting. Nothing planned for today, but I said that yesterday and we ended up with viewers. Easy dinner today, pasties and veg. so nothing to do in the kitchen. I've escaped for once. So will get on with my shawl and hope for positive feed-back from yesterday although not feeling very positive, I can ive in hope. Hopefully see you all later. xx


I have hope for you. I know someone is going to want to live in your lovely barn.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite feel of autumn in the air. I just love this time of year. Absolutely nothing planned for today but I will probably find something to do! :sm01:


Morning. I am sure you could not sit still for one complete day. I also love this time of year. I am just not wise enough to enjoy autumn and forget that it leads to winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Think id better sing a lullaby


He's such a happy kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you say you've started Christmas Carols? That would suit me. xx





PurpleFi said:


> We had a look at ones we could do. Not going to sfart singing them yet.


It's too early to even THINK of Christmas. Although I do like the Hallowe'en candy that is in the stores now.

:sm16:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Interested to see the results of the washing machine issue. I certainly can understand not wanting a new machine to look tatty.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, we have 21'C. I don't worry about it getting cooler, as long as I can see some sunshine!!
> 
> I have to wait in for the washing machine man today, it sounds petty but the lettering has started to come off the front of the machine, which not only makes it look tatty (it is only 3 months old!) but if it extends to the programme dial, then we won't know what to turn it to! DH thinks I'm bonkers, that it doesn't matter, but then he's a DH so I suppose it goes with the territory!!
> 
> While I am waiting, the white DK and the crochet hook are coming out to tackle my blanket squares, hope to post a picture soon but probably not today!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I've woken up now it's time for bed, typical me. Thank goodness I've wifi at least I can play on here for a while.


I hope your course is going well.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just looked at the clock, I need to run.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. We got the cold front and the humidity went down. Not sure how many inches of rain we got yesterday. Hope the cooler temperatures reach you soon.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). A cold front was supposed to come through last night with thunderstorms, but it didn't happen. We still have high humidity. Cooler temperatures are on the way.
> I tried to weave in ends on my What the Fade shawl, but Princess got in the way. She got caught on one of the threads and now I have to weave in a caught thread.
> Tonight is Knit Night at the Cobourg LYS.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm awake on this side of the pond. I've already dialed in to work to check for overnight beeps and taken Bella-kitty for a walk outside where she got to chase the neighbour's cat. The girl who owned him moved out and left him with her mother, who doesn't like cats. He comes over here for some treats and pets. Because no one pets him anymore. I've also had a french toast and cheese breakfast and now I'm on here.
> Good morning Jacky.


Good morning Nitzi, actually good afternoon now, just had dinner and getting ready to get my knitting out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Great minds think alike I was thinking we would have pasties for dinner today. Hope you get good feedback from yesterdays viewers.


Morning, still waiting. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

We ended up with two visitors yesterday and feedback was good. I’m twiddling my thumbs wondering where I’ll disappear to today. Shopping yesterday so maybe a visit to my SIL in the nursing home today.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, we have 21'C. I don't worry about it getting cooler, as long as I can see some sunshine!!
> 
> I have to wait in for the washing machine man today, it sounds petty but the lettering has started to come off the front of the machine, which not only makes it look tatty (it is only 3 months old!) but if it extends to the programme dial, then we won't know what to turn it to! DH thinks I'm bonkers, that it doesn't matter, but then he's a DH so I suppose it goes with the territory!!
> 
> While I am waiting, the white DK and the crochet hook are coming out to tackle my blanket squares, hope to post a picture soon but probably not today!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


I don't think you're bonkers at all. It should be repaired, especially since you've only had it 3 months! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). A cold front was supposed to come through last night with thunderstorms, but it didn't happen. We still have high humidity. Cooler temperatures are on the way.
> I tried to weave in ends on my What the Fade shawl, but Princess got in the way. She got caught on one of the threads and now I have to weave in a caught thread.
> Tonight is Knit Night at the Cobourg LYS.


Enjoy Knit Night! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> We ended up with two visitors yesterday and feedback was good. I'm twiddling my thumbs wondering where I'll disappear to today. Shopping yesterday so maybe a visit to my SIL in the nursing home today.


My turn to cross my fingers for you. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> My turn to cross my fingers for you. xx :sm24:


Thanks so much. I have my fingers crossed for you too.

As we walked through the house yesterday after the viewings, we could tell that they had gone into the crawl space and attic so they were being very thorough.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). A cold front was supposed to come through last night with thunderstorms, but it didn't happen. We still have high humidity. Cooler temperatures are on the way.
> I tried to weave in ends on my What the Fade shawl, but Princess got in the way. She got caught on one of the threads and now I have to weave in a caught thread.
> Tonight is Knit Night at the Cobourg LYS.


Oh bless, doncha just love kitties?!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's only 3 months old. It shouldn't be losing it's lettering yet!
> We have a new dishwasher sitting on the kitchen floor. It will be a couple of weeks before my sister and BIL can install it. It's not in the way, much.


That's what I said, I think it's where the liquid detergent has got near it but that's where it's supposed to be!!! I'm sure your new dishy will be worth waiting for!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I am sure you could not sit still for one complete day. I also love this time of year. I am just not wise enough to enjoy autumn and forget that it leads to winter.


The Fitbit watch my DD gave me has been buzzing like mad this morning because I have been sitting still for too long!! No sign of the washing machine man yet!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Interested to see the results of the washing machine issue. I certainly can understand not wanting a new machine to look tatty.


Can you have a word with my DH then please, he doesn't understand that at all!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I don't think you're bonkers at all. It should be repaired, especially since you've only had it 3 months! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I was beginning to think it was me!! :sm23: xxxxoooo


----------



## jinx

If they were that through they sure must be interested. They did not just do a walk through.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks so much. I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> As we walked through the house yesterday after the viewings, we could tell that they had gone into the crawl space and attic so they were being very thorough.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Can you have a word with my DH then please, he doesn't understand that at all!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


My word (s) to him would be: If you have a tiny tiny scratch in your Harley would you get it fixed? Oops that would work on Mr. Wonderful and maybe not so much on your dear husband.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> If they were that through they sure must be interested. They did not just do a walk through.


Let's hope so.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Can you have a word with my DH then please, he doesn't understand that at all!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


More to the point they WON'T understand. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Has anyone heard from Saxy lately, don't seem to have seen her on here? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I was beginning to think it was me!! :sm23: xxxxoooo


Not at all! I think it should hold up much longer than 3 months! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Saxy lately, don't seem to have seen her on here? xx


I was wondering the same thing! She's posted a few things on Facebook, though. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My word (s) to him would be: If you have a tiny tiny scratch in your Harley would you get it fixed? Oops that would work on Mr. Wonderful and maybe not so much on your dear husband.


You're right there, he doesn't worry about scratches on _ anything _!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Saxy lately, don't seem to have seen her on here? xx


You are quite right, I shall pm her!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Wales, I can't believe how quiet it's been on here overnight, not one posting. Nothing planned for today, but I said that yesterday and we ended up with viewers. Easy dinner today, pasties and veg. so nothing to do in the kitchen. I've escaped for once. So will get on with my shawl and hope for positive feed-back from yesterday although not feeling very positive, I can ive in hope. Hopefully see you all later. xx


Maybe it will come when you least expect it...xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, we have 21'C. I don't worry about it getting cooler, as long as I can see some sunshine!!
> 
> I have to wait in for the washing machine man today, it sounds petty but the lettering has started to come off the front of the machine, which not only makes it look tatty (it is only 3 months old!) but if it extends to the programme dial, then we won't know what to turn it to! DH thinks I'm bonkers, that it doesn't matter, but then he's a DH so I suppose it goes with the territory!!
> 
> While I am waiting, the white DK and the crochet hook are coming out to tackle my blanket squares, hope to post a picture soon but probably not today!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


Don't feel petty June... when they brought my new fridge there was a little ding in the bottom of the door.... supposedly no one noticed until it was loaded in the truck.... right! :sm08: So they offered me a choice $25 off if I'd keep it, or they would replace. I wasn't born yesterday and know fridge door's are worth more than $25! If they had said $100 I might have bitten but nope I want a new one, which they replaced on their time with no delivery charge. If I'm going to buy a new fridge it's going to be perfect and I'll be as petty as I want! :sm02:

The dials on my stove are that way, have to replace the oven dial as the temperatures have worn off, but what do you expect these days of cheap. The Fridgidare fridge that my grandparents had for over 60 years was still in the house working when they sold the homestead!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm awake on this side of the pond. I've already dialed in to work to check for overnight beeps and taken Bella-kitty for a walk outside where she got to chase the neighbour's cat. The girl who owned him moved out and left him with her mother, who doesn't like cats. He comes over here for some treats and pets. Because no one pets him anymore. I've also had a french toast and cheese breakfast and now I'm on here.
> Good morning Jacky.


Do you think you might adopt the little gaffer if he gets along with Bella-kitty! ummm... great breakfast!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have hope for you. I know someone is going to want to live in your lovely barn.


I hope someone wants to live in my barn one day....not nice like Jacky's but it's home! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It's too early to even THINK of Christmas. Although I do like the Hallowe'en candy that is in the stores now.
> 
> :sm16:


Ch... dirty word. I just got over the last one! xxx Grinchy... yup.


----------



## Islander

Sunny and warm, nothing planned here either, maybe some time in the garden. Hope to hear from Janet and Judi soon. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Maybe it will come when you least expect it...xoxox


5.30 - still nothing. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> 5.30 - still nothing. xx


I'm so sorry, I think we all got a bit excited about this one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I hope someone wants to live in my barn one day....not nice like Jacky's but it's home! xoxox


It looked lovely, what I saw of it!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Don't feel petty June... when they brought my new fridge there was a little ding in the bottom of the door.... supposedly no one noticed until it was loaded in the truck.... right! :sm08: So they offered me a choice $25 off if I'd keep it, or they would replace. I wasn't born yesterday and know fridge door's are worth more than $25! If they had said $100 I might have bitten but nope I want a new one, which they replaced on their time with no delivery charge. If I'm going to buy a new fridge it's going to be perfect and I'll be as petty as I want! :sm02:
> 
> The dials on my stove are that way, have to replace the oven dial as the temperatures have worn off, but what do you expect these days of cheap. The Fridgidare fridge that my grandparents had for over 60 years was still in the house working when they sold the homestead!


I think they call it 'built-in obsolescence'! xx


----------



## London Girl

Well, the guy came and agreed with me that it wasn't acceptable, I enjoyed that. He replaced the front panel, with all the programmes on it but didn't bring a replacement detergent drawer front, for some reason, so that is coming by post for me to attach, it's quite easy.

Have been sitting here crocheting the edges of my blanket squares, they're not brilliant, by any means but they will have to do. Have been watching Netflix on my laptop at the same time, a couple of really good detective series!!

I am doing some 'overtime' at the shop tomorrow with the substitute boss, who I quite like so may not be on until lunchtime.

Lots of love, June xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> They had already eaten. We don't go there until after 2pm. I had a lovely piece of delicious ro k. Xx


Yumm. I could eat a piece of that right now instead of a M & S cheese sandwich.!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Yumm. I could eat a piece of that right now instead of a M & S cheese sandwich.!


Do they not provide you with food Chris? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, the guy came and agreed with me that it wasn't acceptable, I enjoyed that. He replaced the front panel, with all the programmes on it but didn't bring a replacement detergent drawer front, for some reason, so that is coming by post for me to attach, it's quite easy.
> 
> Have been sitting here crocheting the edges of my blanket squares, they're not brilliant, by any means but they will have to do. Have been watching Netflix on my laptop at the same time, a couple of really good detective series!!
> 
> I am doing some 'overtime' at the shop tomorrow with the substitute boss, who I quite like so may not be on until lunchtime.
> 
> Lots of love, June xxxx


That's great that he agreed with you and replaced it. Your afghan squares are coming along. Enjoy your shift tomorrow. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Just popping in to say hallo. It’s been a very long, difficult day. We have sessions with the psychiatrist everyday, in was such fun this morning. I think everyone who has chronic pain should go on this course, I know I have learnt a lot, especially about myself.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hallo. It's been a very long, difficult day. We have sessions with the psychiatrist everyday, in was such fun this morning. I think everyone who has chronic pain should go on this course, I know I have learnt a lot, especially about myself.


So pleased it's going well, hope it's helping a lot as well. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased it's going well, hope it's helping a lot as well. xx


Ditto from me, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hallo. It's been a very long, difficult day. We have sessions with the psychiatrist everyday, in was such fun this morning. I think everyone who has chronic pain should go on this course, I know I have learnt a lot, especially about myself.


Just don't let the psychiatrist put words in your mouth or thought in your head. Xxx


----------



## Islander

I'm on a roll, I've burnt the french toast twice this morning... and it I write anymore it could happen again....at this rate Mr. J is going to starve. Let's hope I get my act together!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm on a roll, I've burnt the french toast twice this morning... and it I write anymore it could happen again....at this rate Mr. J is going to starve. Let's hope I get my act together!


Try waking up first, then cooking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

I had to take my equinox to the shop again today they had the nerve to treat me like I never change the oil.....which I do regularly anyway they changed it and now it’s not making the sounds it was making so all good $72 later!

And now I’m off to make dinner!


----------



## jinx

Sweet dreams. I am off to bed soon. I had a lazy day. So lazy that I forgot to go get a blood test. Forgot? I will do it tomorrow, I think.
We had the most wonderful weather and we just spent a lot of time sitting outdoors and enjoying the sunshine and slight breeze.
I am in sort of a knitting slump so today I wound dryer balls. It was great as I had 9 balls of wool that I felt I would never use. This was a perfect use for them. Does anyone use dryer balls and do they work?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams. I am off to bed soon. I had a lazy day. So lazy that I forgot to go get a blood test. Forgot? I will do it tomorrow, I think.
> We had the most wonderful weather and we just spent a lot of time sitting outdoors and enjoying the sunshine and slight breeze.
> I am in sort of a knitting slump so today I wound dryer balls. It was great as I had 9 balls of wool that I felt I would never use. This was a perfect use for them. Does anyone use dryer balls and do they work?


That sounds like a lovely day, Jinx! Never used any dryer balls, but I know people who have who say they are great. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Yumm. I could eat a piece of that right now instead of a M & S cheese sandwich.!


I'm confused about what y'all are eating. 
What's ro k ? And what is an M&S sandwich?


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Just don't let the psychiatrist put words in your mouth or thought in your head. Xxx


My thoughts exactly.. I'm not too trusty on those mind tinkers. But if it's helping you I'll let it slide lol


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Try waking up first, then cooking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Well love's , it is 9:35pm and I'm tired in my brain but it won't shut off. 
So i am going to meditate to my happy place and try to get some -zzzzzz's????

Xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Well love's , it is 9:35pm and I'm tired in my brain but it won't shut off.
> So i am going to meditate to my happy place and try to get some -zzzzzz's????
> 
> Xoxox


I'm just plain tired so I'm going to get this little convinced he is ready for bed!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Try waking up first, then cooking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm not that bad...yet! xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I had to take my equinox to the shop again today they had the nerve to treat me like I never change the oil.....which I do regularly anyway they changed it and now it's not making the sounds it was making so all good $72 later!
> 
> And now I'm off to make dinner!


Oil changes are one of the nicest things you could do for your car... makes 'em purr! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams. I am off to bed soon. I had a lazy day. So lazy that I forgot to go get a blood test. Forgot? I will do it tomorrow, I think.
> We had the most wonderful weather and we just spent a lot of time sitting outdoors and enjoying the sunshine and slight breeze.
> I am in sort of a knitting slump so today I wound dryer balls. It was great as I had 9 balls of wool that I felt I would never use. This was a perfect use for them. Does anyone use dryer balls and do they work?


I like them! I've never wound any with wool though Jinx, I felt them with felting needles. xxx


----------



## Islander

I beat old man Winter today as I was able to get all my wood preservative on the stairs and house base boards around the exterior done. Only learned tonight there is a week of rain coming. Can't tell you how good this feels! :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I'm confused about what y'all are eating.
> What's ro k ? And what is an M&S sandwich?


I think ro k is rock with the c missing. An M&S sandwich is a sandwich that comes from M&S, which is Mark's & Spencer, a shop which does lovely food and Susan's designer Peruna clothes


----------



## jollypolly

Saying a quick hi and good night. Have to be up early to go to mom's. the neighbor has said he has vines crossing to his yard from my fence. Threatened to call a lawyer. I've misplaced my glasses.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm confused about what y'all are eating.
> What's ro k ? And what is an M&S sandwich?


I shall try and unconfuse you. I think Josephine meant rock - a sort of fish. M & S is the shop Marks and Spencers so a sandwich bought from there. Hope that clarifies it a bit. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm not that bad...yet! xxx


And how many times did you burn the toast? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I beat old man Winter today as I was able to get all my wood preservative on the stairs and house base boards around the exterior done. Only learned tonight there is a week of rain coming. Can't tell you how good this feels! :sm02:


Well done you. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I think ro k is rock with the c missing. An M&S sandwich is a sandwich that comes from M&S, which is Mark's & Spencer, a shop which does lovely food and Susan's designer Peruna clothes


Oops, answered that before I read yours, sorry. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, hope it lasts for the afternoon. Off shopping in a while, yes jinx it's Friday again. Then wait for next viewers. Nothing lined up for the weekend yet. See you'll later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm confused about what y'all are eating.
> What's ro k ? And what is an M&S sandwich?


Rock (missed out the c) is rock salmon and M & Sis Marks and Spencers. M & S is a big department store and also has a food hall. Hope that makes sense. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops, answered that before I read yours, sorry. xx


And so did I xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Did a bit (very little bit) on DDs cowl last night, managed a whole 10 rows before I had to tink a bit. I think I shall have to start using lifelines. It's probably not a bad thing I/m going so slowly as knitting does seem to aggravate my wrist.

No craft cafe today as a lot of people are on holiday, so I have 3 of the girls coming here for a crafty natter this afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's great that he agreed with you and replaced it. Your afghan squares are coming along. Enjoy your shift tomorrow. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, yep, I'm getting there, not keen on the crochet bit but I can see no other way to do it! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hallo. It's been a very long, difficult day. We have sessions with the psychiatrist everyday, in was such fun this morning. I think everyone who has chronic pain should go on this course, I know I have learnt a lot, especially about myself.


That's great news as I suspect you didn't have a lot of faith in it to start with! Make the most of it, it may well change your life!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm on a roll, I've burnt the french toast twice this morning... and it I write anymore it could happen again....at this rate Mr. J is going to starve. Let's hope I get my act together!


Oh I bet the smell of burnt French toast is going to linger worse than the forest fires!!! :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I had to take my equinox to the shop again today they had the nerve to treat me like I never change the oil.....which I do regularly anyway they changed it and now it's not making the sounds it was making so all good $72 later!
> 
> And now I'm off to make dinner!


Erm...what's an equinox?!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm confused about what y'all are eating.
> What's ro k ? And what is an M&S sandwich?


Not sure if someone has already answered this but the ro k was a typo, should be rock, short for rock salmon and M&S is one of our superior food shops so it was a sandwich from there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I beat old man Winter today as I was able to get all my wood preservative on the stairs and house base boards around the exterior done. Only learned tonight there is a week of rain coming. Can't tell you how good this feels! :sm02:


Well done you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I think ro k is rock with the c missing. An M&S sandwich is a sandwich that comes from M&S, which is Mark's & Spencer, a shop which does lovely food and Susan's designer Peruna clothes


Haha, I knew someone would have got there before me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops, answered that before I read yours, sorry. xx


I did it too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Word for word......!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Blue skies and sun to begin the day. I have to bring my sago in tonight as it will be 7'C overnight.
I bought some yarn for a Ninilchik swoncho. When DD looked at it last night, she had a look on her face of "what were you thinking" so on Saturday I'll be back to the LYS to get a different colour. She liked the colour of the bag, so I might try to get that one.
Knit Night was a little quiet last night. Everyone was concentrating on their projects trying to get them done so they could start some of the new KALs.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Erm...what's an equinox?!!xxx


Ford Equinox. Very nice SUV vehicle.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Did a bit (very little bit) on DDs cowl last night, managed a whole 10 rows before I had to tink a bit. I think I shall have to start using lifelines. It's probably not a bad thing I/m going so slowly as knitting does seem to aggravate my wrist.
> 
> No craft cafe today as a lot of people are on holiday, so I have 3 of the girls coming here for a crafty natter this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Is it time to wear a brace when knitting? Or is it time to learn Portuguese knitting. I hear lots of people say that style helps their wrists. Or you may just need a pillow under your arm?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, hope it lasts for the afternoon. Off shopping in a while, yes jinx it's Friday again. Then wait for next viewers. Nothing lined up for the weekend yet. See you'll later. xx


Have a good time away from the house. Maybe you can find another ball of wool.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Saying a quick hi and good night. Have to be up early to go to mom's. the neighbor has said he has vines crossing to his yard from my fence. Threatened to call a lawyer. I've misplaced my glasses.


Over vines!!!!! Oh my lord, everyone wants to sue everyone else!
Just take some clippers and cut the vines on your side. He'll find that the dead vines are more unsightly than the living vines.
I have Virginia Creepers than climb up one of the pines out back. I just grab a rake and pull them out of the tree and snip them at the fence line. I just have to do it every couple of weeks. I like Virginia Creepers in the fall when they turn red, but this tree is not doing well and needs some help to make sure that it gets all the sun that it can.
I hope you can get it all cleaned up and the neighbour simmers down.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I beat old man Winter today as I was able to get all my wood preservative on the stairs and house base boards around the exterior done. Only learned tonight there is a week of rain coming. Can't tell you how good this feels! :sm02:


Well done. We didn't get out garage door painted. I'm hoping to do it this weekend as it will be cooler. I also have to put my yearly treatment on my car before it gets oiled for the winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I'm just plain tired so I'm going to get this little convinced he is ready for bed!!


Time for a glass of warm milk.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams. I am off to bed soon. I had a lazy day. So lazy that I forgot to go get a blood test. Forgot? I will do it tomorrow, I think.
> We had the most wonderful weather and we just spent a lot of time sitting outdoors and enjoying the sunshine and slight breeze.
> I am in sort of a knitting slump so today I wound dryer balls. It was great as I had 9 balls of wool that I felt I would never use. This was a perfect use for them. Does anyone use dryer balls and do they work?


I'm glad you had a nice day. Oops about the blood test. Will they let you reschedule easily?
I've got dryer balls. Sometimes I remember them. I also have some plastic ones with knobs sticking out of them and they are great for softening towels. But they do make a racket in the dryer.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I had to take my equinox to the shop again today they had the nerve to treat me like I never change the oil.....which I do regularly anyway they changed it and now it's not making the sounds it was making so all good $72 later!
> 
> And now I'm off to make dinner!


I had a very noisy argument with the shop manager one time who decided, after 10 years of my going to his shop, that he would treat me like an idiot and tell me that it was normal for an oil light symbol to be on while driving.
Do you have synthetic oil in the Equinox? I find oil doesn't last as long in the hot weather. My car makes noises too when it wants an oil change.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm on a roll, I've burnt the french toast twice this morning... and it I write anymore it could happen again....at this rate Mr. J is going to starve. Let's hope I get my act together!


Do you have the same make of stove as I do? It seems to have 2 settings regardless of what the dial says: too cool to cook anything and blazing hot!
DD doesn't like burnt french toast either so I have to stand over the pot and keep putting butter in as the bread soaks it up.
Another sip of coffee and try again dear.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hallo. It's been a very long, difficult day. We have sessions with the psychiatrist everyday, in was such fun this morning. I think everyone who has chronic pain should go on this course, I know I have learnt a lot, especially about myself.


That's wonderful. I hope it helps you a lot.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Is it time to wear a brace when knitting? Or is it time to learn Portuguese knitting. I hear lots of people say that style helps their wrists. Or you may just need a pillow under your arm?


Thanks for the advice. Will put a brace on for now but will look at Portuguese. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Saying a quick hi and good night. Have to be up early to go to mom's. the neighbor has said he has vines crossing to his yard from my fence. Threatened to call a lawyer. I've misplaced my glasses.


I hope that all goes well for you, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Erm...what's an equinox?!!xxx


A car. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning, everyone! I'm off for coffee with one friend fairly early this morning, then to meet up with another friend for a quick visit. After that I'm getting a well needed haircut - needs about 3 inches cut off. Then will go get the semi-annual emission test done on our Jeep (which is a shame because we'll probably be living out of state in a couple of months, but since the tabs expire in a couple of weeks, it needs to be done now). Then home to do a bit of the H word! Our DS is flying up late tonight to help us out for a few days -- will go back Tuesday a.m. Will be so great to see him! I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have a good time away from the house. Maybe you can find another ball of wool.


No wool today, straight to the supermarket, dinner and back home. Viewers this pm. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No wool today, straight to the supermarket, dinner and back home. Viewers this pm. xx


Fingers crossed! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> No wool today, straight to the supermarket, dinner and back home. Viewers this pm. xx


Good luck. We had no one yesterday, but two today. The feedback from the first two has been positive.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hallo. It's been a very long, difficult day. We have sessions with the psychiatrist everyday, in was such fun this morning. I think everyone who has chronic pain should go on this course, I know I have learnt a lot, especially about myself.


I am glad to read you are doing well taking that course. I was concerned that you were so apprehensive before you went. Hoping you take what you learn and apply it when you are home. Perhaps take care of Chris before worrying about others?


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Good luck. We had no one yesterday, but two today.  The feedback from the first two has been positive.


Fingers crossed for you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I like them! I've never wound any with wool though Jinx, I felt them with felting needles. xxx


I will have 7 balls when I finish. All my 100% wool stash is gone. Yeah! Glad to know it works for you. Just so glad to find a use for the 100% wool. Recently I made shopping bags and used rug yarn that was laying in my stash and I thought I would never use that. I am always glad when I am able to use stash for a useful purpose.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed! xxxooo


No joy from Wednesday's viewers, even though we could accommodate his helicopter. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## jinx

I am happy for you. I love the feeling of accomplishment one gets when a chore is done, finished, over with.


Islander said:


> I beat old man Winter today as I was able to get all my wood preservative on the stairs and house base boards around the exterior done. Only learned tonight there is a week of rain coming. Can't tell you how good this feels! :sm02:


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Saying a quick hi and good night. Have to be up early to go to mom's. the neighbor has said he has vines crossing to his yard from my fence. Threatened to call a lawyer. I've misplaced my glasses.


Oh dear. I am sure there is a nicer way he could have ask you to cut back the vines. Hope it is a quick fix and peace is restored.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, hope it lasts for the afternoon. Off shopping in a while, yes jinx it's Friday again. Then wait for next viewers. Nothing lined up for the weekend yet. See you'll later. xx


Good luck with your viewers this afternoon.
Yup Friday again. Mr. Wonderful will have to haul the bins to the roadway. Luckily our bins are huge and that chore does not have to be done every week. Of course in the heat of summer the bins are hauled every week.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Ford Equinox. Very nice SUV vehicle.


Oh, ok, It's a _car_!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No joy from Wednesday's viewers, even though we could accommodate his helicopter. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Maybe he's still thinking on it! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I'm off for coffee with one friend fairly early this morning, then to meet up with another friend for a quick visit. After that I'm getting a well needed haircut - needs about 3 inches cut off. Then will go get the semi-annual emission test done on our Jeep (which is a shame because we'll probably be living out of state in a couple of months, but since the tabs expire in a couple of weeks, it needs to be done now). Then home to do a bit of the H word! Our DS is flying up late tonight to help us out for a few days -- will go back Tuesday a.m. Will be so great to see him! I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Sounds like you're a busy girl but how lovely that your son is coming to help, you must be delighted!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am sure you will enjoy your time with your friends today.
Do you flick or throw when you knit. I flick and when one wrist is a bit achy I hold that wrist still and just move the other needle.If the other wrist aches I hold that one still and move the opposite needle. Putting a 3 inch band of elastic around achy wrist reminds me to let that wrist rest. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Did a bit (very little bit) on DDs cowl last night, managed a whole 10 rows before I had to tink a bit. I think I shall have to start using lifelines. It's probably not a bad thing I/m going so slowly as knitting does seem to aggravate my wrist.
> 
> No craft cafe today as a lot of people are on holiday, so I have 3 of the girls coming here for a crafty natter this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No joy from Wednesday's viewers, even though we could accommodate his helicopter. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Oh, I'm sorry love, I know we all had high hopes for that one! Good luck for this afternoon!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is an interesting pattern. Will be waiting to see your project. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ninilchik-swoncho


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Blue skies and sun to begin the day. I have to bring my sago in tonight as it will be 7'C overnight.
> I bought some yarn for a Ninilchik swoncho. When DD looked at it last night, she had a look on her face of "what were you thinking" so on Saturday I'll be back to the LYS to get a different colour. She liked the colour of the bag, so I might try to get that one.
> Knit Night was a little quiet last night. Everyone was concentrating on their projects trying to get them done so they could start some of the new KALs.


----------



## jinx

Yeah like that, only in green.


nitz8catz said:


> Ford Equinox. Very nice SUV vehicle.


----------



## jinx

We do not have a schedule a time for a blood test. Just show up at the lab and they take you in turn. Never have to wait more than 10 minutes.
I hope I am going to like these dryer balls. I have several of them. Others have said they use up to 6 of them at a time. I cannot quite picture the plastic ones. Maybe Mr. Google will show me.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you had a nice day. Oops about the blood test. Will they let you reschedule easily?
> I've got dryer balls. Sometimes I remember them. I also have some plastic ones with knobs sticking out of them and they are great for softening towels. But they do make a racket in the dryer.


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon!! Went and did my few hours in the charity shop and it was fine. The manager has the day off so there is an assistant manager that comes in on Fridays, she's nice. I sold six items out of the window, seems all I did was to keep climbing in and out of it!! Someone donated two teddy bears, one dressed as a girl and the other in matching fabric, as a boy. When you pressed their paws together, they sang one line each of The Teddy Bears' Picnic, soooo cute!! I was tempted to get them for my GD but her mum would skin me alive as she has just persuaded (or bribed) her to get rid of the many, many soft toys she had!!!

Another lazy afternoon for me, with crochet hook in hand!! :sm16: Catch you later! xxxx


----------



## jinx

You have to get emission test done twice a year? I wish you could have taken my hair with you and gotten 3 inches cut off of them. That is something that is at the top of my list.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I'm off for coffee with one friend fairly early this morning, then to meet up with another friend for a quick visit. After that I'm getting a well needed haircut - needs about 3 inches cut off. Then will go get the semi-annual emission test done on our Jeep (which is a shame because we'll probably be living out of state in a couple of months, but since the tabs expire in a couple of weeks, it needs to be done now). Then home to do a bit of the H word! Our DS is flying up late tonight to help us out for a few days -- will go back Tuesday a.m. Will be so great to see him! I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

The more you crochet the more you will enjoy it. I definitely prefer knitting, but no longer dislike crochet. I just cannot remember where to make the first stitch of a row.
The bears sound like so much fun. It was a wise choice to let them at the shop. Glad the manager has Friday's off.


London Girl said:


> Good afternoon!! Went and did my few hours in the charity shop and it was fine. The manager has the day off so there is an assistant manager that comes in on Fridays, she's nice. I sold six items out of the window, seems all I did was to keep climbing in and out of it!! Someone donated two teddy bears, one dressed as a girl and the other in matching fabric, as a boy. When you pressed their paws together, they sang one line each of The Teddy Bears' Picnic, soooo cute!! I was tempted to get them for my GD but her mum would skin me alive as she has just persuaded (or bribed) her to get rid of the many, many soft toys she had!!!
> 
> Another lazy afternoon for me, with crochet hook in hand!! :sm16: Catch you later! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The more you crochet the more you will enjoy it. I definitely prefer knitting, but no longer dislike crochet. I just cannot remember where to make the first stitch of a row.
> The bears sound like so much fun. It was a wise choice to let them at the shop. Glad the manager has Friday's off.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Maybe he's still thinking on it! xxxooo


No apparently they are going after another place. xx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon!! Went and did my few hours in the charity shop and it was fine. The manager has the day off so there is an assistant manager that comes in on Fridays, she's nice. I sold six items out of the window, seems all I did was to keep climbing in and out of it!! Someone donated two teddy bears, one dressed as a girl and the other in matching fabric, as a boy. When you pressed their paws together, they sang one line each of The Teddy Bears' Picnic, soooo cute!! I was tempted to get them for my GD but her mum would skin me alive as she has just persuaded (or bribed) her to get rid of the many, many soft toys she had!!!
> 
> Another lazy afternoon for me, with crochet hook in hand!! :sm16: Catch you later! xxxx


Aw I would have been tempted by them. Sitting here waiting for next viewers. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you're a busy girl but how lovely that your son is coming to help, you must be delighted!! xxxx


We are!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No apparently they are going after another place. xx :sm25:


Darn! :sm13: :sm25: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You have to get emission test done twice a year? I wish you could have taken my hair with you and gotten 3 inches cut off of them. That is something that is at the top of my list.


No, I said that wrong - once every other year. All of our vehicles need them this year. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well they have been and gone and both absolutely loved the house and the garden was ideal for what they want, she was nearly in tears. The only snag is she has to travel to Surrey fairly often so that is quite a journey and it's right at the top of their budget, I told them that was negotiable within reason but I refuse to get excited or optimistic. We shall see what we will see. Now I'll get my knitting out. xx


----------



## jinx

That makes more sense. I find it a pain to mess around with emission control. Hopefully it does make a difference in air quality. A few years ago they allowed car dealerships to do the testing. This makes the chore easier to accomplish as there are more locations with better hours.


Miss Pam said:


> No, I said that wrong - once every other year. All of our vehicles need them this year. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have been and gone and both absolutely loved the house and the garden was ideal for what they want, she was nearly in tears. The only snag is she has to travel to Surrey fairly often so that is quite a journey and it's right at the top of their budget, I told them that was negotiable within reason but I refuse to get excited or optimistic. We shall see what we will see. Now I'll get my knitting out. xx


I hope that they decide to buy your place. How far away is Surrey?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have been and gone and both absolutely loved the house and the garden was ideal for what they want, she was nearly in tears. The only snag is she has to travel to Surrey fairly often so that is quite a journey and it's right at the top of their budget, I told them that was negotiable within reason but I refuse to get excited or optimistic. We shall see what we will see. Now I'll get my knitting out. xx


Good idea, knitting soothes the savage something or the other! Maybe she could borrow your man's helicopter!! And so it goes on but it must happen one day, for sure! Hoping that this is 'it'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that they decide to buy your place. How far away is Surrey?


It's about 170 miles or 3.5 hours drive :sm22: x


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that they decide to buy your place. How far away is Surrey?


Im in Surrey and it takes about 5 hrs to drive from me to Jackys x

S that included a pit stop x


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It's about 170 miles or 3.5 hours drive :sm22: x


I'm so surprised that people even look at places when the places don't meet their basic criteria --- avoiding a 3.5 hour drive would seem to be a must. 
How disappointing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Im in Surrey and it takes about 5 hrs to drive from me to Jackys x
> 
> S that included a pit stop x


That's even more prohibitive.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so surprised that people even look at places when the places don't meet their basic criteria --- avoiding a 3.5 hour drive would seem to be a must.
> How disappointing.


It depends on how many times a year she needs to make that trip. Maybe once a month is doable, but 3 times a week would be ridiculous to me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> It depends on how many times a year she needs to make that trip. Maybe once a month is doable, but 3 times a week would be ridiculous to me.


Since we have so much traffic here and it can be difficult to estimate how long it will take to get somewhere, I've always limited any work related commute to an hour each each way. I've had times when the commute took over 3 hours one way; that kind of difference would make it hard to keep up if the commute was any farther.

I do hope that they are serious buyers, though for Jacky and her DH's sake.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that they decide to buy your place. How far away is Surrey?


About 4 1/2 hours they reckon. xx


----------



## London Girl

Just heard back from my pm to Saxy, she is fine, just very busy with good stuff, trips out etc.!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's about 170 miles or 3.5 hours drive :sm22: x


I stand corrected as you've done it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so surprised that people even look at places when the places don't meet their basic criteria --- avoiding a 3.5 hour drive would seem to be a must.
> How disappointing.


I agree but maybe it is something that won't go on indefinitely, like maybe visiting an elderly relative for instance. I hope their enthusiasm will overcome this 'minor' inconvenience!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so surprised that people even look at places when the places don't meet their basic criteria --- avoiding a 3.5 hour drive would seem to be a must.
> How disappointing.


I think she genuinely loved the place so maybe it's a compromise she's willing to make, it's not as though it would be a daily thing. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I stand corrected as you've done it. xxxx


That was only what Mr Google said and was only as far as Purple's house!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just heard back from my pm to Saxy, she is fine, just very busy with good stuff, trips out etc.!!


As long as she's OK and doing good stuff that's OK. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I think she genuinely loved the place so maybe it's a compromise she's willing to make, it's not as though it would be a daily thing. xx


I'm hoping so!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good idea, knitting soothes the savage something or the other! Maybe she could borrow your man's helicopter!! And so it goes on but it must happen one day, for sure! Hoping that this is 'it'!! xxxx


This savage needs soothing believe me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> This savage needs soothing believe me. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yes, I imagine you do love!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Blue skies and sun to begin the day. I have to bring my sago in tonight as it will be 7'C overnight.
> I bought some yarn for a Ninilchik swoncho. When DD looked at it last night, she had a look on her face of "what were you thinking" so on Saturday I'll be back to the LYS to get a different colour. She liked the colour of the bag, so I might try to get that one.
> Knit Night was a little quiet last night. Everyone was concentrating on their projects trying to get them done so they could start some of the new KALs.


Do you remember Sian's swancho at the cabin? I thought it looked lovely on her. What was wrong with your colour? xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Ford Equinox. Very nice SUV vehicle.


Ruby red...love that colour! Did you know that Judy Garlands Wizard of Oz slippers were stolen 13 ago from a museum and they just recovered them recently? There are supposedly 4 pairs, I don't know where the other ones live or if they exist anymore.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Do you have the same make of stove as I do? It seems to have 2 settings regardless of what the dial says: too cool to cook anything and blazing hot!
> DD doesn't like burnt french toast either so I have to stand over the pot and keep putting butter in as the bread soaks it up.
> Another sip of coffee and try again dear.


Not the stoves fault, I was on a computer chat line with the internet provider fixing the email and talking to Telus at the same time on the phone... I ate the first burnt set myself, vanilla in the egg helped! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I hope that all goes well for you, Polly! xxxooo


Darn glasses, their always getting lost aren't they, and I need mine so I can find them! xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I'm off for coffee with one friend fairly early this morning, then to meet up with another friend for a quick visit. After that I'm getting a well needed haircut - needs about 3 inches cut off. Then will go get the semi-annual emission test done on our Jeep (which is a shame because we'll probably be living out of state in a couple of months, but since the tabs expire in a couple of weeks, it needs to be done now). Then home to do a bit of the H word! Our DS is flying up late tonight to help us out for a few days -- will go back Tuesday a.m. Will be so great to see him! I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Glad you have family to help you. Isn't that funny we don't have emissions tests on this side of the border. Have fun with your cut! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I will have 7 balls when I finish. All my 100% wool stash is gone. Yeah! Glad to know it works for you. Just so glad to find a use for the 100% wool. Recently I made shopping bags and used rug yarn that was laying in my stash and I thought I would never use that. I am always glad when I am able to use stash for a useful purpose.


Have you tried knitting and felting the object after... makes lovely bags! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am happy for you. I love the feeling of accomplishment one gets when a chore is done, finished, over with.


The list of chores is ongoing and never ending though... I'm getting too old for this! :sm17:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ruby red...love that colour! Did you know that Judy Garlands Wizard of Oz slippers were stolen 13 ago from a museum and they just recovered them recently? There are supposedly 4 pairs, I don't know where the other ones live or if they exist anymore.


I heard that on the radio yesterday, I never heard they went missing in the first place though!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I can understand that. We always allow a lot of extra time when we head south and have to get any where near Chicago.


RookieRetiree said:


> Since we have so much traffic here and it can be difficult to estimate how long it will take to get somewhere, I've always limited any work related commute to an hour each each way. I've had times when the commute took over 3 hours one way; that kind of difference would make it hard to keep up if the commute was any farther.
> 
> I do hope that they are serious buyers, though for Jacky and her DH's sake.


----------



## jinx

Felted objects are wonderful. The slippers and mittens are so very warm.


Islander said:


> Have you tried knitting and felting the object after... makes lovely bags! xxx


----------



## jinx

Not all states require emission testing. Some states require it in only certain areas, some require it on car manufactured after a certain year, the rules are complex and vary from county to county and state to state. In my state only 5 or 6 counties require it.


Islander said:


> Glad you have family to help you. Isn't that funny we don't have emissions tests on this side of the border. Have fun with your cut! xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> My Nanaimo? xoxo


Yes. Is there another?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. Is there another?


Hi Janet, hear you've been having a good time? xx :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have been and gone and both absolutely loved the house and the garden was ideal for what they want, she was nearly in tears. The only snag is she has to travel to Surrey fairly often so that is quite a journey and it's right at the top of their budget, I told them that was negotiable within reason but I refuse to get excited or optimistic. We shall see what we will see. Now I'll get my knitting out. xx


Some viewer has to cave sometime... how long does it take to get to Surrey? We have commuters here that think nothing of a 2 hr drive. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It's about 170 miles or 3.5 hours drive :sm22: x


Oh thanks for answering... that is a bit of a drive. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. Is there another?


Hi Janet... been missing you! Glad you're back! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Not all states require emission testing. Some states require it in only certain areas, some require it on car manufactured after a certain year, the rules are complex and vary from county to county and state to state. In my state only 5 or 6 counties require it.


One less thing to worry about for us I guess. Although I see oil burners on the road all the time!


----------



## Islander

Are you taking the weekend off Jacky? xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. Is there another?


No, who ever was there I hope they enjoyed themselves and smoke didn't get them. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I heard that on the radio yesterday, I never heard they went missing in the first place though!! xxxx


Me neither! Have a good weekend sister! xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are you taking the weekend off Jacky? xxx


Hopefully, not heard from the agents of any viewings so might have an easy weekend, although there are a few things I should be doing, we'll see how the mood takes me. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have been and gone and both absolutely loved the house and the garden was ideal for what they want, she was nearly in tears. The only snag is she has to travel to Surrey fairly often so that is quite a journey and it's right at the top of their budget, I told them that was negotiable within reason but I refuse to get excited or optimistic. We shall see what we will see. Now I'll get my knitting out. xx


That sounds positive, as you say, you will have to see what you see. I dont blame you a bit for not wanting to get too excited. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> That makes more sense. I find it a pain to mess around with emission control. Hopefully it does make a difference in air quality. A few years ago they allowed car dealerships to do the testing. This makes the chore easier to accomplish as there are more locations with better hours.


It passed, so that's that. The emission testing has done so well over the past 30 plus years they are going to end it in a couple of years. It isn't done throughout the entire state, only the areas that have the highest commuter traffic. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just heard back from my pm to Saxy, she is fine, just very busy with good stuff, trips out etc.!!


Thanks for checking on her for us! :sm02: Glad she's doing well. We miss our Saxy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Not all states require emission testing. Some states require it in only certain areas, some require it on car manufactured after a certain year, the rules are complex and vary from county to county and state to state. In my state only 5 or 6 counties require it.


Yes, it's only required in about 3 or 4 counties here. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I did not get the good results in my blood test that I was hoping for. Take more pills and retest in one weeks time. If results are still bad then more serious testing will be done. I am feeling better so maybe it will take a few more days for the test results to even out.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I did not get the good results in my blood test that I was hoping for. Take more pills and retest in one weeks time. If results are still bad then more serious testing will be done. I am feeling better so maybe it will take a few more days for the test results to even out.


I'm sorry, Jinx, that the results weren't more positive for you. Sending many comforting and healing hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I did not get the good results in my blood test that I was hoping for. Take more pills and retest in one weeks time. If results are still bad then more serious testing will be done. I am feeling better so maybe it will take a few more days for the test results to even out.


I hope you continue to feel better Jinx and the next test will get you the results you want. ❤ xoxox


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks so much. I have my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> As we walked through the house yesterday after the viewings, we could tell that they had gone into the crawl space and attic so they were being very thorough.


Sounds like a serious buyer. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Oh bless, doncha just love kitties?!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


I saw a v formation of geese flying south. Might mean early winter. I'm enjoying no-snow days while I can. The humidity stinks tho.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Don't feel petty June... when they brought my new fridge there was a little ding in the bottom of the door.... supposedly no one noticed until it was loaded in the truck.... right! :sm08: So they offered me a choice $25 off if I'd keep it, or they would replace. I wasn't born yesterday and know fridge door's are worth more than $25! If they had said $100 I might have bitten but nope I want a new one, which they replaced on their time with no delivery charge. If I'm going to buy a new fridge it's going to be perfect and I'll be as petty as I want! :sm02:
> 
> The dials on my stove are that way, have to replace the oven dial as the temperatures have worn off, but what do you expect these days of cheap. The Fridgidare fridge that my grandparents had for over 60 years was still in the house working when they sold the homestead!


I bought a dishwasher that has buttons in a little shelf not on the outer part of the door so of course I can't see them to push the right one I think it's to keep them from kids ...maybe. What I did was get a couple of puffy stickers about pea size and put them on the outer door below the button on the inner little shelf indicating the buttons I use mostly, the power button and a setting button. It's worked so far. 
When I bought my Ford Escape the mirror went black to stop night glare but it also made it impossible to see to change lanes at night which scared the heck out of me the first night I drove and was in heavy night traffic and couldn't see to change lane where I had to. The dealer said they couldn't Change the mirror without ruining the computer stuff I think. I was going to take the car back but a nice man suggested getting a clip on mirror at Advanced Auto Parts which I did and problem solved. It's actually wider than the aweful one that came with the car. I hope they rectify your problem because they should and machines are expensive. If not try finding puffy stick on stickers to cover the missing letters and settings. Good luck.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Do you think you might adopt the little gaffer if he gets along with Bella-kitty! ummm... great breakfast!


I think he's already adopted you. Cats are good judges of character so it must know you are wonderful and a great petter. Very important skills in cat psychology manuals internalized by all smart cats. He's a keeper.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Ch... dirty word. I just got over the last one! xxx Grinchy... yup.


Too bad they only make candy corn and peeps at their holiday. I'd eat them year round.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Yup, you are right. 12 counties of Indiana are in central time zone. Six of the counties are in the upper right corner of Indiana and the other six are in the lower left corner of the state. Sure can get confusing. If I were in charge (haha) I would make the state borders mark the time zones.


If one looks at the world time zone map, many of the time zone boundaries, follow the country borders; so whoever mapped the Indiana Timezone Borders, was either drunk, stoned or just an idiot! I haven't heard of 3 timezones in a state before, and our states are huge! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've come to Stephens and I've forgotten my glasses. I might not b able to read tonight. I hope you are all fine.
> At my house it's raining misty and cold. Now I'm at Stephens the sun is shining.
> I'll do some catch up.





Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your time with the family. I can read close work okay without my glasses, but don't do so well with distance without them.


If I lose my glasses, I just enlarge the size o of the print, thenI can read it easily! Distance is easy for me. ????


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say hallo. It's been a very long, difficult day. We have sessions with the psychiatrist everyday, in was such fun this morning. I think everyone who has chronic pain should go on this course, I know I have learnt a lot, especially about myself.


I wish I had that help. I've had chronic pain since My car was rear ended 25 years ago. What course is it?


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I'm on a roll, I've burnt the french toast twice this morning... and it I write anymore it could happen again....at this rate Mr. J is going to starve. Let's hope I get my act together!


I can sympathize. My mom's next door neighbor bullied me yesterday. I was scared and mad at him and me (for looking scared )over it. Then I couldn't find my glasses. Have to get another pair. Costly mistake. I've looked everywhere. Might have gone out with trash they already picked up. Then I took the baby sweater I finished to give it to the gram and gram- and forgot to sew on the one button. (O I just realized I forgot to take a picture of it. Friends asked to see it. I never remember to take a photo. They probably think I'm making it up. ) so I stopped on the way got yarn, crochet hook and thread at Joanns fabric and attached the button and crocheted a loop and gave it to her. I'm sorry about the French toast. Wish I had some now. I got bread sticks and they were so salty I ate one and had a yogurt for dinner now I'm hungry so might get a bowl of cereal


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> The car park at the fish and chip shop


My dh could have made it there, he disappears on his bike, sometimes! He goes on Charity Rides in this region; but I can't go with him, because he doesn't have a pillion seat! Shame I didn't get my own bike & license, when I was a lot younger! ????????


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky at the moment. Did a bit (very little bit) on DDs cowl last night, managed a whole 10 rows before I had to tink a bit. I think I shall have to start using lifelines. It's probably not a bad thing I/m going so slowly as knitting does seem to aggravate my wrist.
> 
> No craft cafe today as a lot of people are on holiday, so I have 3 of the girls coming here for a crafty natter this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


I made a cowl with a twisting leaf pattern which I love and want to make for friends but I've misplaced the pattern. It might be on my old iPad where I've yet to look.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I agree, having needles that you enjoying working with makes such a difference. I hadn't realised how much of a difference they made until I got my Karbonz with the short tips


Karbonz are great needles, but I finally had a problem with one of my larger sized tips, and fixed it by adding an extention cable. I have found some very large ply yarn, and have begun making blankets for the younger 4 grands, as they do not have theirs yet. I also need to get back to sewing, as I have a quilt to finish, and 2 more to make; then I can just construct things, as I want!???? My own fault, I began doing these things, now I have to continue for the children who haven't received their items yet! I just have to get mocing again, perhaps it will be easier, during the warmer months ..... here's hoping, anyway!????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Ford Equinox. Very nice SUV vehicle.


It looks bigger than an Escape, is it? That's the color I wanted but settled for white which reminds me of a bakery delivery truck


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I made a cowl with a twisting leaf pattern which I love and want to make for friends but I've misplaced the pattern. It might be on my old iPad where I've yet to look.


Hi there Polly, it's great to see you on here! With the twisted leaf pattern, you mi ghar t be able to find it on YouTube, or do an internet search, and you might also be able to find it! One of the ladies might also have a copy of it. Anyway, I hope you find it, do you have a photo of the one you made, that you could post, to show us? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Is it time to wear a brace when knitting? Or is it time to learn Portuguese knitting. I hear lots of people say that style helps their wrists. Or you may just need a pillow under your arm?


Does continental style knitting help?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Another nice sunny day, heading down to Mom's, I haven't anything planned for supper... might have to rob her freezer or else make eggs! : )


I wish I could still visit mum & dad, I really miss them sometimes!????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, you are 8 hours ahead of us. Jinx and Jeanette are 2 hours ahead of us and I believe Mav is 3 hours ahead of us. I'm always a bit confused about Judi. xxxooo





grandma susan said:


> I'm often confused with ou judi haha..... You never l.


Hahahaha .... I confuse many people, but I am 16hrs 30mins ahead of Pam & Trish; 8hrs & 30mins ahead of UK; the rest are just too confusing for me! ????


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hi there Polly, it's great to see you on here! With the twisted leaf pattern, you mi ghar t be able to find it on YouTube, or do an internet search, and you might also be able to find it! One of the ladies might also have a copy of it. Anyway, I hope you find it, do you have a photo of the one you made, that you could post, to show us? xoxoxo


I have the cowl but don't know how to send photos people have tried to help me send photos but I'm hopeless. Some Martian must have my pictures somewhere on mars...I will try youtube. I'm sure I have a book with it or a notebook but I'm so disorganized since I moved and everything got mixed up. I'll just make them a different one if I can by Christmas I'm more enjoying baby patterns. I bought the cutest book of baby items and want to make them all which won't happen. I'm hoping to find a cowl that buttons for a man. That way his hair won't get messed when he gets to work.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Over vines!!!!! Oh my lord, everyone wants to sue everyone else!
> Just take some clippers and cut the vines on your side. He'll find that the dead vines are more unsightly than the living vines.
> I have Virginia Creepers than climb up one of the pines out back. I just grab a rake and pull them out of the tree and snip them at the fence line. I just have to do it every couple of weeks. I like Virginia Creepers in the fall when they turn red, but this tree is not doing well and needs some help to make sure that it gets all the sun that it can.
> I hope you can get it all cleaned up and the neighbour simmers down.


We will finish tomorrow I hope. We clipped them today and Have to tie them in bundles and put them out for pick up. We had a lot of rain and they grew fast and long. This guy will never simmer down. I could use any negative words and they would suit him. Awful man. He's _____, _____. And _____. Fill in your worse words and it's him. Just to get even I was going to pay a street walker to seduce him and then dump him unsatisfied. You see I am reeeel angry at him


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Time for a glass of warm milk.


Wouldn't alcohol work better?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Think id better sing a lullaby


He looks beautiful!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Boy, can we get in trouble because of different definitions for simple phrases. I read more of Mr. Google and find one meaning is pregnancy. The one I read this afternoon was a tad bit vulgar, I thought. So I knew you did not mean that. Another meaning is dumb ugly fat friend. I was not offended in the least. :sm01: :sm02:


I just had a look at the meaning of the term "DUFF", and saw what you meant, and I saw the meaning of the friend, in "Mean Girls", also the third meaning, which relates back to pregnancy, and wasn't seen as vulgar, in the time it was used .... but it isn't used now, thank goodness!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, drizzly Wales, I can't believe how quiet it's been on here overnight, not one posting. Nothing planned for today, but I said that yesterday and we ended up with viewers. Easy dinner today, pasties and veg. so nothing to do in the kitchen. I've escaped for once. So will get on with my shawl and hope for positive feed-back from yesterday although not feeling very positive, I can ive in hope. Hopefully see you all later. xx


I have been quiet for the past few days, have got my results from my surgery, and it was all benign; so I am happy about that! Just have to have mammograms every 12 months for awhile!????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You're right there, he doesn't worry about scratches on _ anything _!!!


I wish mine wouldn't bother about scratches!


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> I hope that all goes well for you, Polly! xxxooo


We took care of it. He could have been nice about it. Big jerk! I'm happy I gave the baby sweater to her gram. It's late and I'm going to have a hard time getting up early tomorrow so I'll say good night to you and everyone on tonight.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I did not get the good results in my blood test that I was hoping for. Take more pills and retest in one weeks time. If results are still bad then more serious testing will be done. I am feeling better so maybe it will take a few more days for the test results to even out.


Sorry that the results were not better, keep on resting up and you will get there. From your posts you are sounding great


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I saw a v formation of geese flying south. Might mean early winter. I'm enjoying no-snow days while I can. The humidity stinks tho.


How wonderful, I haven't seen a goose formation for many years


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am glad to read you are doing well taking that course. I was concerned that you were so apprehensive before you went. Hoping you take what you learn and apply it when you are home. Perhaps take care of Chris before worrying about others?


Now that is a wonderful idea, Chris .... when you get back home, have some well deserved 'me' time; tell everyone else that it is time for them to go back home! They can visit, perhaps stay overnight ..... but no longer, because you also need your care and rest time!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I had a very noisy argument with the shop manager one time who decided, after 10 years of my going to his shop, that he would treat me like an idiot and tell me that it was normal for an oil light symbol to be on while driving.
> Do you have synthetic oil in the Equinox? I find oil doesn't last as long in the hot weather. My car makes noises too when it wants an oil change.


I was treated like an idiot a few years ago, by a mechanic, who didn't believe women knew anything about cars, so after the third time of taking the car in, to be fixed for exactly the same thing, in the same number of days, I told my husband (of the time) who was a non-driver, and knew nothing about the car; what to tell him, and it was fixed immediately! My husband then went in and informed them that he knew nothingnabout cars, and I should have been a mechanic at their shop, because I knew more than them! They were much more careful of how they treated me, especially after I added my tirade to the mix! The men are much more likely to listen to the women who take their cars in for work (here, anyway), because there are quite a few female mechanics now!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ford Equinox. Very nice SUV vehicle.





London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, It's a _car_!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I was going to say that there are 4 Equinoxe's a year - Summer, Autmn, Winter & Spring; until I saw Nitz's post with the photo of the car. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We do not have a schedule a time for a blood test. Just show up at the lab and they take you in turn. Never have to wait more than 10 minutes.
> I hope I am going to like these dryer balls. I have several of them. Others have said they use up to 6 of them at a time. I cannot quite picture the plastic ones. Maybe Mr. Google will show me.


It's the same here, just go to the IMVS, and then wait our turn. If I am not feeling good, I will ring them to see how long the wait would be for me, otherwise, just have a chat with people I think haven't met before, until they tell me that I looked after them, when they were admitted to hospital for some kind of treatment! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> The more you crochet the more you will enjoy it. I definitely prefer knitting, but no longer dislike crochet. I just cannot remember where to make the first stitch of a row.
> The bears sound like so much fun. It was a wise choice to let them at the shop. Glad the manager has Friday's off.





London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I wish I had been there, I would have bought them for the dynamic duo, they would llove them! ???????? I wonder how much the postage would cost!????


----------



## Xiang

Well I have caught up again, I prbably won't be on tonight, because I have actually been ping through the night! I have been having a couple of drinks of Mead, then a bit lat, just to be certain, I follow up with warm milk, honey & vanilla - then I sleep most of the night! Catch you later! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I did not get the good results in my blood test that I was hoping for. Take more pills and retest in one weeks time. If results are still bad then more serious testing will be done. I am feeling better so maybe it will take a few more days for the test results to even out.


Oh dear, not the outcome you wanted but as you say as you are feeling better then it might just be a matter of time. You'll just have to keep behaving yourself for a little longer, it's early days yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Wales. Going to have a quiet day today, have just picked some plums, will get dinner and that will be it. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly grey and cooler Surrey. Nothing much planned for today except for a stroll down to the shops. Then I might just have to go and play with some fibre.

Happy Friday everyone. x


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. Is there another?


Hellooooo Saxy, welcome back, you were missed!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Oh thanks for answering... that is a bit of a drive. xoxo


That was Mr Google, it probably takes longer according to the traffic, we are a small island with a LOT of cars, takes a long time to get anywhere!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It passed, so that's that. The emission testing has done so well over the past 30 plus years they are going to end it in a couple of years. It isn't done throughout the entire state, only the areas that have the highest commuter traffic. xxxooo


Good news!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not get the good results in my blood test that I was hoping for. Take more pills and retest in one weeks time. If results are still bad then more serious testing will be done. I am feeling better so maybe it will take a few more days for the test results to even out.


If I had anything left that wasn't already crossed for Jacky and Rookie, I'd cross something for you dear. Oh wait, crossing my eyes!!! Seriously, I really hope that you surmise correctly and all will be well next time! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I saw a v formation of geese flying south. Might mean early winter. I'm enjoying no-snow days while I can. The humidity stinks tho.


We definitely have the beginnings of Autumn now, 18'C and breezy, feels strange to put a jacket on and wear shoes instead of sandals!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> If one looks at the world time zone map, many of the time zone boundaries, follow the country borders; so whoever mapped the Indiana Timezone Borders, was either drunk, stoned or just an idiot! I haven't heard of 3 timezones in a state before, and our states are huge! ????????


Hi Judi, we missed you too, you ok? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have been quiet for the past few days, have got my results from my surgery, and it was all benign; so I am happy about that! Just have to have mammograms every 12 months for awhile!????


Great news, Judi, so pleased for you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I wish I had been there, I would have bought them for the dynamic duo, they would llove them! ???????? I wonder how much the postage would cost!????


Just done a quick check and if they weigh about 1.5 kgs, it would cost about 20 Oz $. That would be about 60 Oz $ in total. And that is assuming they haven't been sold yet (I can check if you're really keen!!)You can probably get them online, have a Google!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

OK, I gotta go! heading off to Shepherds Bush market to try and find this magenta cushion fabric for Liv! It is a bit of a trek but I'm sure I'll get it there. This is when I really miss Jill, don't usually go to such places on my own, it gets lonely!! Hey ho, that ship has well and truly sailed!

Catch you all later, lotsa love xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I have been quiet for the past few days, have got my results from my surgery, and it was all benign; so I am happy about that! Just have to have mammograms every 12 months for awhile!????


Good news Judi, I'm glad for you.


----------



## lifeline

I don't know if you remember my little drama of colouring my towels yellow after washing them with new dusters? Well I bought some colour run stuff and it's worked to a great degree. There is still a very small yellow tinge to the towels, but at a level I can live with. I didn't realise that I was buying five packs of this stuff so June if you are interested in 1 I can pass one onto you next time I see you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I don't know if you remember my little drama of colouring my towels yellow after washing them with new dusters? Well I bought some colour run stuff and it's worked to a great degree. There is still a very small yellow tinge to the towels, but at a level I can live with. I didn't realise that I was buying five packs of this stuff so June if you are interested in 1 I can pass one onto you next time I see you.


Glad you got a liveable solution to your little drama. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I don't know if you remember my little drama of colouring my towels yellow after washing them with new dusters? Well I bought some colour run stuff and it's worked to a great degree. There is still a very small yellow tinge to the towels, but at a level I can live with. I didn't realise that I was buying five packs of this stuff so June if you are interested in 1 I can pass one onto you next time I see you.


Thanks dear, good to know it worked for you! Strangely, I spotted that in Poundland yesterday but I'm glad to say that my knick-knax have gone back to normal with the usual washing process!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That was Mr Google, it probably takes longer according to the traffic, we are a small island with a LOT of cars, takes a long time to get anywhere!! xxx


Went I went for Wonderwool this year it took us 4 1/2hrs including a quick coffee stop. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a trip to the Southern wool show. Just the rigbt size to get around in a couple of hours. Just full of wool, from beautiful coloured skeins to raw fleeces. I bought 3 lots of undyed wool - merino, shetland and north of England mule to have a go at felting and dyeing. Amso a very short pair of circular Knitpro needles, some silk for embroidery and some silk throwsters waste.
> 
> Now having a Chinese take away.


that all sounds wonderful. (I'm just catching up - on page 45)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think we dared not listen and heed what they said, it just wasn't done. xx


My mother didn't know half of what I got up to.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> My mother didn't know half of what I got up to.


Neither did mine thank goodness, I would have been walloped into the next week if she had. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I had a look at the website for the Southern Wool show. If they are doing it again next year I might consider it. I think you will like your knitpro short needles, I've got a good collection of them now and really dislike the regular size now


I did the same and it looks amazing.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Adjust popping in to say hallo, I have had a few very stressful days worrying about going away from home for 3 weeks. I know I get home at weekends but.......I have bags packed, only have to find a pair of trainers & pack the food I'm taking. Mr B is cooking me a last supper, roast chicken with all the trimmings! I think hospital food & bits of fruit is not going to be much fun, I might loose some weight though. I hope you all have a great week, hope the houses get sold & everyone's activities go well. Much love. I'll try & get on sometime, don't forget me????????????????????


as if we could!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> You got it right then.
> 
> Just had a piece of your delicious fruit cake and a cup of coffee.
> 
> Bashed some heuchera leaves onto cotton and felt and made 2 pieces of felt from the tops I bought yestetday. May have a go a dyeing them


They are great! I love the one on the left. You are so clever.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Since then I have re-shampooed the carpet outside the cloakroom, where the flood was and weeded the back garden, designed a good luck card for Liv on Wednesday and done a sneaky bit of machine patchwork! Hope I haven't made you feel guilty now!!! xxxx


Yes you have; well and truly!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Results of this afternoon's machine patchwork session!


Now they look fun. Very colourful.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Its 4:01pm here right now.
> Dh had gone to help Marla hang a television. She got it down to add a cable and couldn't get it back up, ain't he a doll.
> She has three sons and a daughter as well as a granddaughter living on the property , and he was the only one who dropped what he was doing and drove over to help her. God i love that man.


He really is a rather nice man. How frightfully English is that!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Anyone else wondering where everyone is? I've not seen our Saxy in a few days i feel like.. Hope she is well.


Sorry Linky. I'm here now, catching up.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> _Very_ pretty, I would think that will block well - and maybe stretch it a little!! xxx


I agree. It will look great when it's blocked. LOvely colour.
I got to page 59, now GS1 is here and has made me coffee. Back later.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Went I went for Wonderwool this year it took us 4 1/2hrs including a quick coffee stop. xx


And i think it took longer than that to get there when we went to stay with Jacky! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> And i think it took longer than that to get there when we went to stay with Jacky! Xxxx


Yes well you kept stopping for comfort breaks and coffee breaks. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I have been quiet for the past few days, have got my results from my surgery, and it was all benign; so I am happy about that! Just have to have mammograms every 12 months for awhile!????


Great news! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Well, I walked the length of the market and got the closest thing I could find to what I wanted at a good price! I counted 21 fabric stalls there and another 16 fabulous fabric shops in the Goldhawk Road, just outside the market. I was going to walk around the huge West London Mall but spotted a bus that goes back to Central London so here I am, in for quite a long ride!! Laters!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just a 'normal' day would be good and peaceful. Not sure I'll get it with DH around, for a start the grass needs cutting again. I seriously considering running away. xx :sm09:


I frequently do.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, that's the funniest thing I've heard today!! I guess he wants it as a 'little place in the country'! At least with a 'copter, he won't have to worry about getting snowed in!!! Really hope this is the one honey!! xxxxx


Turn the helicopter upside down and chop the logs with the blades. OK, so I'm in a silly mood. It's good to have time to catch up on here!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just wrote you a long message to bore you with my stay in hospital, then I lost it. It's all good here, the course is great, the people are all very nice, a few characters like you always get. I even got asked to go to the pub tonight by some of them but I'm too tired.
> We start at 9am & today we finished at 5.30, I could hardly walk when I set off back to my room. I'm now laying on the bed, eating a M & S sandwich & have the TV on, that's me for the rest of today. I've met a few fellow knitters, one lives not far from me so we are going to meet up & knit. Sorry I haven't caught up, I will later. Hope you are all ok. Love to you all.


It all sounds good. Especially making new friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just heard back from my pm to Saxy, she is fine, just very busy with good stuff, trips out etc.!!


Thanks for letting them know Londy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> As long as she's OK and doing good stuff that's OK. xxxx


I've been enjoying myself. How naughty is that?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Janet, hear you've been having a good time? xx :sm24:


over, and over!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hi Janet... been missing you! Glad you're back! xxx


Thanks. The trouble is that I only get on here on my study computer, and won't go in there after 1900 hours. The days just whizzed by!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Turn the helicopter upside down and chop the logs with the blades. OK, so I'm in a silly mood. It's good to have time to catch up on here!


What are logs? I don't understand that word anymore. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> over, and over!


Are we allowed to know what you've been up to or don't we ask? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> No, who ever was there I hope they enjoyed themselves and smoke didn't get them. xoxo


It was DS3, nicknamed Elk. He has dozens of cousins in the area, and they are looking after him. I was so cross that I didn't know he was going and he didn't take me!

Breakfast at Ricky's All Day Grill, Nanaimo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for checking on her for us! :sm02: Glad she's doing well. We miss our Saxy! xxxooo


I'm sorry you were missing me, but that is not an apology!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hellooooo Saxy, welcome back, you were missed!! xxx


Thanks. That's very reassuring.


----------



## SaxonLady

Last Saturday I was in Chichester with Bros 1 and 3, had a lovely lunch - a posh version of Salmon and crab cakes, saw the play 'Copenhagen", had a drink in a pub, had dinner - again posh versions of prawns and salmon then roast lamb, then home to watch TV while DH went to the pub. Lovely day.

Sunday we had a concert, and spent the morning setting up while the orchestra practised. Got locked in the disabled toilet, but that's another fun story. The concert was wonderful, with our own Nicola Benedetti; and I got to make friends with Dame Patricia Routledge, who thought my surname even more 'Keeping up Appearances' than Bucket pronounced Bouquet! Another lovely day.

Monday I went on a coach trip with my 4 favourite Vetlettes, to Poole down in deepest Dorset. We stayed all day at the quay, in the bright sunshine, found a fish and chip shop that actually advertised 10% off for Veterans Card holders and which sold lovely fish and chips, walked a bit, had the obigatory ice creams and came home. Another lovely day.

Wednesday was Airport morning, with Bro 2 and other friends. Unfortunately I had to take a break from fun to cull my emails, which took some time and write some minutes for the evening meeting. The meeting was good. Another nice day.

Thursday I spent all day with the twins, and DiL cooked me a lovely pasta dinner followed by microwave cup brownies with a huge lump of thick cream. So nice that DS1 and I both had another one! Yet another lovely day.

Yesterday I tried catching up with work and failed miserably because DH took me for a long drive around catching up with all sorts of things. I had a quiet evening alone while he went to the pub. So a fairly agreeable day, but I could not catch up on here.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry you were missing me, but that is not an apology!!


No, it shouldn't be as you were very busy and enjoying yourself. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

https://www.easytoknit.com/search?updated-max=2018-08-29T14%3A21%3A00-07%3A00&max-results=20

Very cool site.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Last Saturday I was in Chichester with Bros 1 and 3, had a lovely lunch - a posh version of Salmon and crab cakes, saw the play 'Copenhagen", had a drink in a pub, had dinner - again posh versions of prawns and salmon then roast lamb, then home to watch TV while DH went to the pub. Lovely day.
> 
> Sunday we had a concert, and spent the morning setting up while the orchestra practised. Got locked in the disabled toilet, but that's another fun story. The concert was wonderful, with our own Nicola Benedetti; and I got to make friends with Dame Patricia Routledge, who thought my surname even more 'Keeping up Appearances' than Bucket pronounced Bouquet! Another lovely day.
> 
> Monday I went on a coach trip with my 4 favourite Vetlettes, to Poole down in deepest Dorset. We stayed all day at the quay, in the bright sunshine, found a fish and chip shop that actually advertised 10% off for Veterans Card holders and which sold lovely fish and chips, walked a bit, had the obigatory ice creams and came home. Another lovely day.
> 
> Wednesday was Airport morning, with Bro 2 and other friends. Unfortunately I had to take a break from fun to cull my emails, which took some time and write some minutes for the evening meeting. The meeting was good. Another nice day.
> 
> Thursday I spent all day with the twins, and DiL cooked me a lovely pasta dinner followed by microwave cup brownies with a huge lump of thick cream. So nice that DS1 and I both had another one! Yet another lovely day.
> 
> Yesterday I tried catching up with work and failed miserably because DH took me for a long drive around catching up with all sorts of things. I had a quiet evening alone while he went to the pub. So a fairly agreeable day, but I could not catch up on here.


Sounds like a fabulous time and nearly all 'me' time, no wonder you didn't have time to come on here. Glad you're back though. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.easytoknit.com/search?updated-max=2018-08-29T14%3A21%3A00-07%3A00&max-results=20
> 
> Very cool site.


What a great site, have downloaded a few for now. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes well you kept stopping for comfort breaks and coffee breaks. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


It wasn't me, it was the other two!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It was DS3, nicknamed Elk. He has dozens of cousins in the area, and they are looking after him. I was so cross that I didn't know he was going and he didn't take me!
> 
> Breakfast at Ricky's All Day Grill, Nanaimo


Oh yum!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> What a great site, have downloaded a few for now. xx :sm24: :sm24:


It is a great site. I've bookmarked it. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.easytoknit.com/search?updated-max=2018-08-29T14%3A21%3A00-07%3A00&max-results=20
> 
> Very cool site.


I'll say, what a lovely lot of stitch patterns!! Thanks Rookie!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It wasn't me, it was the other two!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well of course. xxxx :sm23: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Oil changes are one of the nicest things you could do for your car... makes 'em purr! xoxo


Yeah if you know for a fact they actually change the oil and not just charge you like they had so I am going to have one of my bil's change it from now on a) it's much cheaper and b) I will know for a fact it is actually getting changed!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Erm...what's an equinox?!!xxx


My lovely car I drove you and Josephine around in :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Ford Equinox. Very nice SUV vehicle.


It's a Chevy Equinox not a Ford!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I had a very noisy argument with the shop manager one time who decided, after 10 years of my going to his shop, that he would treat me like an idiot and tell me that it was normal for an oil light symbol to be on while driving.
> Do you have synthetic oil in the Equinox? I find oil doesn't last as long in the hot weather. My car makes noises too when it wants an oil change.


I really dislike being treated like an idiot so that was the last time I will take it back to the dealer!

I don't know if it's synthetic I do know it is 5w30w!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> My lovely car I drove you and Josephine around in :sm16:


It was so comfy xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey, had some rain overnight but there are still brown patches on the lawn. Started DDs cowl again last night but it might be third time lucky as, so far, I've not done any tinking.

Nothing much planned today but I do have to prepare for Creative Chaos tomorrow as I am going to show them the different types of patchwork and get them started on something.

Catch you later. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny, cloudy, rainy, windy Wales. Yes one of those days where it won't make up it's mind what to do. Should be better than yesterday hopefully when it rained all day. Dinner's all set to go and nothing else planned so will carry on with my shawl, it's getting awfully big. Back later. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> My lovely car I drove you and Josephine around in :sm16:


Right, sorry didn't catch the name!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a cloudy but 22'C London!

Grocery shopping when I have drunk my coffee, then I will get started on making these cushion covers for Liv, then I can deliver them when I go to Zumba tomorrow.

The blanket it getting there, only one more row of squares to join, then I have to do something pretty round the outside edge!

Have a good one everybody, hope you get everything you want today!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a fabulous time and nearly all 'me' time, no wonder you didn't have time to come on here. Glad you're back though. xx


So am I. I kept thinking of you all.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cloudy, rainy, windy Wales. Yes one of those days where it won't make up it's mind what to do. Should be better than yesterday hopefully when it rained all day. Dinner's all set to go and nothing else planned so will carry on with my shawl, it's getting awfully big. Back later. Have a restful Sunday. xx


It's a gorgeous sunny day here. Sending you some sun along with my love.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's a gorgeous sunny day here. Sending you some sun along with my love.


The love got here the sun must have got lost, it's raining. xx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yeah if you know for a fact they actually change the oil and not just charge you like they had so I am going to have one of my bil's change it from now on a) it's much cheaper and b) I will know for a fact it is actually getting changed!!


Well you do know dh did run an oil change for about 15 yrs. ..... 
You'd be surprised to find out how many times he changed someone's oil only to find the people who did it before them didn't put the filter on right and most of the oil had leaked out. Or they put the old one back on and charged for a new one. Dh never did such things. He took pride in making sure people's cars were taken good care of. 
Make who ever does the oil change show you the old filter before they put on a new one. And make sure they show you your oil level on the stick before you leave. Most of them should be checking your air filter and tire pressure too. Alot of people don't know to change your air filter.. 
The only thing dh's crew did do.. One of the guys left the stores cordless phone under someone's hood... They looked everywhere for it. Three months later they pop the hood to do an oil change and there's the phone !!!! Dh was shocked, he said that means the guy hadn't checked under his hood for three months. .. Which to him being a car guy is just a crime. LOL.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! We had a great day yesterday with our DS here. He's a huge help getting stuff done out in the yard. When we move out, we have to make sure all "personal" property is removed or we'll get charged for them having to haul it away. Today the plan is that he and Mr. Ric will load up the truck to take to the garbage dump. Thankfully the rain is holding off so far. Need to get some grocery shopping done today. That's about it for my excitement. I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well you do know dh did run an oil change for about 15 yrs. .....
> You'd be surprised to find out how many times he changed someone's oil only to find the people who did it before them didn't put the filter on right and most of the oil had leaked out. Or they put the old one back on and charged for a new one. Dh never did such things. He took pride in making sure people's cars were taken good care of.
> Make who ever does the oil change show you the old filter before they put on a new one. And make sure they show you your oil level on the stick before you leave. Most of them should be checking your air filter and tire pressure too. Alot of people don't know to change your air filter..
> The only thing dh's crew did do.. One of the guys left the stores cordless phone under someone's hood... They looked everywhere for it. Three months later they pop the hood to do an oil change and there's the phone !!!! Dh was shocked, he said that means the guy hadn't checked under his hood for three months. .. Which to him being a car guy is just a crime. LOL.


Don't tell him I don't lift my hood from one service to the next year's service then!!
:sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! We had a great day yesterday with our DS here. He's a huge help getting stuff done out in the yard. When we move out, we have to make sure all "personal" property is removed or we'll get charged for them having to haul it away. Today the plan is that he and Mr. Ric will load up the truck to take to the garbage dump. Thankfully the rain is holding off so far. Need to get some grocery shopping done today. That's about it for my excitement. I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Oh boy, things are really starting to move now!! Where are you going to scoot to? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh boy, things are really starting to move now!! Where are you going to scoot to? xxxx


Still not sure about that. If we ever get the documents signed (hopefully this week), we plan to head out to look. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> The love got here the sun must have got lost, it's raining. xx


I'm sorry. It all stayed here. I didn't need it either.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Still not sure about that. If we ever get the documents signed (hopefully this week), we plan to head out to look. xxxooo


Will you consider maybe an interim rental rather than feeling rushed into finding something quickly? Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you love!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Will you consider maybe an interim rental rather than feeling rushed into finding something quickly? Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you love!! xxxx


That's what DS3 has done. It's a lovely holiday rental.


----------



## jinx

Hello. We are having a perfect lovely day weatherwise. Sunshine with a slight breeze and medium temperatures. We deserve it after having rain every day for over two weeks.
Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hello. We are having a perfect lovely day weatherwise. Sunshine with a slight breeze and medium temperatures. We deserve it after having rain every day for over two weeks.
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


Hello Jinx. It's still lovely weather here as well. Enjoy yours.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello. We are having a perfect lovely day weatherwise. Sunshine with a slight breeze and medium temperatures. We deserve it after having rain every day for over two weeks.
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


Hi jinx, so glad you finally have some decent weather!! We could do with some rain here, just been tidying the garden and the soil is like dust!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening sun on the trees. Definite hint of autumn


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Evening sun on the trees. Definite hint of autumn


Hi June and Josephine. I would love to be sitting under those trees now with a glass (or two)


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Hi June and Josephine. I would love to be sitting under those trees now with a glass (or two)


Cheers xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Will you consider maybe an interim rental rather than feeling rushed into finding something quickly? Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you love!! xxxx


It's a possibility that we might do that. We just have to see. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Hi June and Josephine. I would love to be sitting under those trees now with a glass (or two)


...of perfectly chilled rosé!!! xxxx
:sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ...of perfectly chilled rosé!!! xxxx
> :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Evening sun on the trees. Definite hint of autumn


That's an amazing picture


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Evening sun on the trees. Definite hint of autumn


Absolutely beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello. We are having a perfect lovely day weatherwise. Sunshine with a slight breeze and medium temperatures. We deserve it after having rain every day for over two weeks.
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


Don't listen to the others, it rained all day here yesterday and has been raining on and off all day today as well. Glad you're having a change of weather anyway. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It's a possibility that we might do that. We just have to see. xxxooo


It's what we are going to do if we ever get over there, where we want to go is too far to just slip over occasionally to have a look. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> ...of perfectly chilled rosé!!! xxxx
> :sm24:


of course!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's what we are going to do if we ever get over there, where we want to go is too far to just slip over occasionally to have a look. xx


And we may very well need to do that. We'll see. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> And we may very well need to do that. We'll see. xxxooo


First of all you'll have to decide which region you want to go to. xx :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Yeah like that, only in green.


No the Equinox is Mocha colored my Toyota Highlander is green!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Yeah if you know for a fact they actually change the oil and not just charge you like they had so I am going to have one of my bil's change it from now on a) it's much cheaper and b) I will know for a fact it is actually getting changed!!


It seems you have to keep your eye on everybody these days. My dealership wants to change the timing belt, the car has low km's and DH says it's too early... they will do anything for a buck right? If I had a car bay I would change my own too. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, had some rain overnight but there are still brown patches on the lawn. Started DDs cowl again last night but it might be third time lucky as, so far, I've not done any tinking.
> 
> Nothing much planned today but I do have to prepare for Creative Chaos tomorrow as I am going to show them the different types of patchwork and get them started on something.
> 
> Catch you later. x


Always busy :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> First of all you'll have to decide which region you want to go to. xx :sm09:


I know. We mostly have it narrowed down to two areas. We hope. ☺ xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It seems you have to keep your eye on everybody these days. My dealership wants to change the timing belt, the car has low km's and DH says it's too early... they will do anything for a buck right? If I had a car bay I would change my own too. xxx


Hi Trish, how goes the day? It's Tia Maria time here. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> The love got here the sun must have got lost, it's raining. xx


I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


What a lovely walk and the last picture is just priceless. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Evening sun on the trees. Definite hint of autumn


Beautiful tree. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> ...of perfectly chilled rosé!!! xxxx
> :sm24:


I finally found a lovely red that doesn't give me heartburn... Bodacious a Canadian smooth red with fruity aroma's. I shall have to see if they make a rose! :sm02: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, how goes the day? It's Tia Maria time here. xx


A nice Sunday... rain pouring down, sort of nice listening to the pitter-patter. Glad it's your time! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely walk and the last picture is just priceless. xx :sm24: :sm24:


I high tailed it out of there as it looked that it could possibly be a camp for someone without a home. I did let DH know where I was though as I don't feel safe being out in the woods on my own now. I should get some bear spray, it works on everything! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I high tailed it out of there as it looked that it could possibly be a camp for someone without a home. I did let DH know where I was though as I don't feel safe being out in the woods on my own now. I should get some bear spray, it works on everything! xxx


It's difficult to imagine living where bears are roaming, we've got nothing that big or fierce in the UK. Saying that I still wouldn't go in the field across the road, there's a ruddy great bull in there. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Beautiful tree. xoxo


It's a 100 yr old cut leaf beech x


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I finally found a lovely red that doesn't give me heartburn... Bodacious a Canadian smooth red with fruity aroma's. I shall have to see if they make a rose! :sm02: xoxox


Well done.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I high tailed it out of there as it looked that it could possibly be a camp for someone without a home. I did let DH know where I was though as I don't feel safe being out in the woods on my own now. I should get some bear spray, it works on everything! xxx


You be careful on your walks. We hace adders on the heathland around here.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


Lovely pbotos, not sure about the sofa.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley started off on my lap and is now about to fall on the floor.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley started off on my lap and is now about to fall on the floor.


He knows you'll save him. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> A nice Sunday... rain pouring down, sort of nice listening to the pitter-patter. Glad it's your time! xoxox


No rain here yet, but they say it's coming. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> It looks bigger than an Escape, is it? That's the color I wanted but settled for white which reminds me of a bakery delivery truck


It's about the same size as it is Chevrolet's equivalent to the Ford Escape!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Well you do know dh did run an oil change for about 15 yrs. .....
> You'd be surprised to find out how many times he changed someone's oil only to find the people who did it before them didn't put the filter on right and most of the oil had leaked out. Or they put the old one back on and charged for a new one. Dh never did such things. He took pride in making sure people's cars were taken good care of.
> Make who ever does the oil change show you the old filter before they put on a new one. And make sure they show you your oil level on the stick before you leave. Most of them should be checking your air filter and tire pressure too. Alot of people don't know to change your air filter..
> The only thing dh's crew did do.. One of the guys left the stores cordless phone under someone's hood... They looked everywhere for it. Three months later they pop the hood to do an oil change and there's the phone !!!! Dh was shocked, he said that means the guy hadn't checked under his hood for three months. .. Which to him being a car guy is just a crime. LOL.


I had that car for 6 years before I looked under the hood
:sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


Lovely photos....and then What!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> No rain here yet, but they say it's coming. xxxooo


We have had rain for the last four or five days now and it never made it past 65F today!!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


At least you could sit and have a nice rest :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

Just popping in while I have WiFi. Back at hospital to start our 2nd week, I’m going to be exhausted by the end of week 3. I am having such a good time though. It’s strange to be on my own . Wish I was at home today as it is my GS Oscar’s 7th Birthday, had a great weekend with him. Have a good day everyone. Love ya!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, I seemed to spend more of yesterday tinking than knitting I don't think brain was connected to hands, I will have to concentrate more today unknitting YO's and ssk's is not funny. Nothing planned for today as usual so back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, I seemed to spend more of yesterday tinking than knitting I don't think brain was connected to hands, I will have to concentrate more today unknitting YO's and ssk's is not funny. Nothing planned for today as usual so back later. xx


You must have caught what I had YO's and ssk's. Think I am better now. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos this morning - we're doing patchwork. Should be fun. Made some felt yesterday - photos to follow and started reading one of my new felting books, so much information that my brain hurts.

Good luck Chris with week 2, with you all the way. xx

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You must have caught what I had YO's and ssk's. Think I am better now. xxxx


Hopefully it was just a 24 hour thing and I've now recovered as well. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


A soggy seat!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's difficult to imagine living where bears are roaming, we've got nothing that big or fierce in the UK. Saying that I still wouldn't go in the field across the road, there's a ruddy great bull in there. xx :sm09: :sm09:


There's a black panther roaming around the south of England.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in while I have WiFi. Back at hospital to start our 2nd week, I'm going to be exhausted by the end of week 3. I am having such a good time though. It's strange to be on my own . Wish I was at home today as it is my GS Oscar's 7th Birthday, had a great weekend with him. Have a good day everyone. Love ya!


Happy birthday Oscar xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully it was just a 24 hour thing and I've now recovered as well. xx


I hope so too. I'm between knits ATM. I should look at my WIPs. I just can't get my brain into gear these days.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). It's rainy and windy and the temperature is not expected to rise.
I get to take my mum's car to work today as she takes my car to the shop in Cobourg. Stuart was back in the hospital this weekend with his vertigo. He had stopped taking his medicine because he didn't think it did anything. Well obviously it did.
DD has a dentist appointment for cleaning this week too, so I've had to pull money from my savings. It's no wonder that I don't have enough savings to retire. I heard that the cost of living so far this year has been over 4% and my paycheque only went up 2% this year. The difference has to come from somewhere.
I did get to work on my Ninilchik swoncho for the KAL at the Cobourg LYS. DD has already said it's her colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's difficult to imagine living where bears are roaming, we've got nothing that big or fierce in the UK. Saying that I still wouldn't go in the field across the road, there's a ruddy great bull in there. xx





SaxonLady said:


> There's a black panther roaming around the south of England.


I've heard of that.
The black bear at my brother's cottage is the size of a large St Bernard dog. Just heavier.
We had a mountain lion at our old house. It escaped from an animal rescue place a few miles from us and roamed around the area killing sea gulls for the summer before it was recaptured.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, I seemed to spend more of yesterday tinking than knitting I don't think brain was connected to hands, I will have to concentrate more today unknitting YO's and ssk's is not funny. Nothing planned for today as usual so back later. xx


Just one stitch at a time. It sounds like you'll have time today to get it all fixed and knitting the right way.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in while I have WiFi. Back at hospital to start our 2nd week, I'm going to be exhausted by the end of week 3. I am having such a good time though. It's strange to be on my own . Wish I was at home today as it is my GS Oscar's 7th Birthday, had a great weekend with him. Have a good day everyone. Love ya!


I hope 2nd week is as good as first week.
Happy birthday Oscar. 
It's great that you could celebrate his birthday on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We have had rain for the last four or five days now and it never made it past 65F today!!


We're just getting the edge of that. Thank you remnants of Hurricane Gordon!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I had that car for 6 years before I looked under the hood
> :sm16: :sm16:


There's so much computerization in cars now that it's not really worth opening the hood unless you have the computer connection for that car.
I can remember sitting in the parking lot at college and replacing the leaky fuel lines in my volkswagen bug. I can't even see the fuel lines in my current car. They're buried under layers of smog control devices.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley started off on my lap and is now about to fall on the floor.


That is a relaxed kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It's a 100 yr old cut leaf beech x


The trees are starting to turn colour around here too. It got down to 5'C yesterday night so that should start the rest of them turning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's difficult to imagine living where bears are roaming, we've got nothing that big or fierce in the UK. Saying that I still wouldn't go in the field across the road, there's a ruddy great bull in there. xx :sm09: :sm09:


The bull's bigger and nastier than the black bears that we have around here. We just have to keep talking while we're on the trails so the bears have time to get away before we come to them. Not a problem in my family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I finally found a lovely red that doesn't give me heartburn... Bodacious a Canadian smooth red with fruity aroma's. I shall have to see if they make a rose! :sm02: xoxox


I've seen that Bodacious. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


What a lovely trail, until you got to the end. We've found yucky camp trailers on the trails on crown land. They're not supposed to be there and I have to wonder how they managed to drag those trailers that far along the trail. The snowmobiler's quite often set fire to them over the winter. It's all quite senseless and messy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I know. We mostly have it narrowed down to two areas. We hope. ☺ xxxooo


I hope the quest and the packing go well. It's nice that your son was able to come and help.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to go now. I must remember to leave mum's house key.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


Beautiful images and you are a clever girl to capture them so well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I high tailed it out of there as it looked that it could possibly be a camp for someone without a home. I did let DH know where I was though as I don't feel safe being out in the woods on my own now. I should get some bear spray, it works on everything! xxx


What a good idea, you definitely need that!! I know what you mean, there are some nice country walks not far from here but I am a little wary of doing them alone.Not sure anyone round here would stock the bear spray though!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I had that car for 6 years before I looked under the hood
> :sm16: :sm16:


High five, sister!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in while I have WiFi. Back at hospital to start our 2nd week, I'm going to be exhausted by the end of week 3. I am having such a good time though. It's strange to be on my own . Wish I was at home today as it is my GS Oscar's 7th Birthday, had a great weekend with him. Have a good day everyone. Love ya!


Hi Chris, glad you are still enjoying the course! Happy birthday Little O, I'm sure he understands you have to be there and he will be at school for most of the day anyway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm off to do my stint at the charity shop, catch you later! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Oscar xx


And a Happy Birthday to Oscar from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the quest and the packing go well. It's nice that your son was able to come and help.


It's great having him here and he's been a huge help! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in while I have WiFi. Back at hospital to start our 2nd week, I'm going to be exhausted by the end of week 3. I am having such a good time though. It's strange to be on my own . Wish I was at home today as it is my GS Oscar's 7th Birthday, had a great weekend with him. Have a good day everyone. Love ya!


Enjoy your second week.

Happy brthday to Oscar


----------



## Donna Hi

Love the pictures of your walk and Bentley too. I have one who knows she is safe too.


----------



## SaxonLady

Donna Hi said:


> Love the pictures of your walk and Bentley too. I have one who knows she is safe too.


Beek-a-Boo!


----------



## Donna Hi

SaxonLady said:


> Beek-a-Boo!


Thanks Saxon lady, she is a treasure. She was very close to death last August and then spontaneously recovered. She is my little miracle.
She is not tiny, lol.
And whenever I come home, she lays on top of my shoes to 'absorb' my outing.
Her name is Sweetie Pies and she is a sweetie pie!


----------



## London Girl

Donna Hi said:


> Thanks Saxon lady, she is a treasure. She was very close to death last August and then spontaneously recovered. She is my little miracle.
> She is not tiny, lol.
> And whenever I come home, she lays on top of my shoes to 'absorb' my outing.
> Her name is Sweetie Pies and she is a sweetie pie!


She's gorgeous, you must be so relieved to have got her 'back'!!


----------



## Donna Hi

I am, I thought she would only stay a few extra months but we are now going into year 2.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Donna Hi said:


> Thanks Saxon lady, she is a treasure. She was very close to death last August and then spontaneously recovered. She is my little miracle.
> She is not tiny, lol.
> And whenever I come home, she lays on top of my shoes to 'absorb' my outing.
> Her name is Sweetie Pies and she is a sweetie pie!


She looks so soft and fluffy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Donna Hi said:


> Thanks Saxon lady, she is a treasure. She was very close to death last August and then spontaneously recovered. She is my little miracle.
> She is not tiny, lol.
> And whenever I come home, she lays on top of my shoes to 'absorb' my outing.
> Her name is Sweetie Pies and she is a sweetie pie!


She's adorable. You look friendly too!


----------



## Donna Hi

You are giving me a nice chuckle, thank you. I would like to think so.
She is 15 years old, has an angora fur which mats like crazy with some health issues. 
And would not trade her for anything, we 'walk' well together on this journey called life.


----------



## PurpleFi

Donna Hi said:


> You are giving me a nice chuckle, thank you. I would like to think so.
> She is 15 years old, has an angora fur which mats like crazy with some health issues.
> And would not trade her for anything, we 'walk' well together on this journey called life.


Hi Donna and Sweetie Pies, from me and Bentley.


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks for all the messages, itÃ¢ÂÂs good to know you are all there. Thank you also for the wishes to my boy! He went to ClaireÃ¢ÂÂs tonight after his swimming lesson, MrB bought them all McDs. All O wanted on his birthday was a Big Mac, I doubtful that he finished it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for all the messages, itÃ¢ÂÂs good to know you are all there. Thank you also for the wishes to my boy! He went to ClaireÃ¢ÂÂs tonight after his swimming lesson, MrB bought them all McDs. All O wanted on his birthday was a Big Mac, I doubtful that he finished it.


Yea, happy birthday.????


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for all the messages, itÃ¢ÂÂs good to know you are all there. Thank you also for the wishes to my boy! He went to ClaireÃ¢ÂÂs tonight after his swimming lesson, MrB bought them all McDs. All O wanted on his birthday was a Big Mac, I doubtful that he finished it.


Happy birthday O xx


----------



## Donna Hi

All the best wishes for the coming year.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> There's so much computerization in cars now that it's not really worth opening the hood unless you have the computer connection for that car.
> I can remember sitting in the parking lot at college and replacing the leaky fuel lines in my volkswagen bug. I can't even see the fuel lines in my current car. They're buried under layers of smog control devices.


I used to change my fuel filter and air filter on my Toyota Corolla that was my first car my dad would change the oil for me now is a different story!


----------



## Islander

Donna Hi said:


> Thanks Saxon lady, she is a treasure. She was very close to death last August and then spontaneously recovered. She is my little miracle.
> She is not tiny, lol.
> And whenever I come home, she lays on top of my shoes to 'absorb' my outing.
> Her name is Sweetie Pies and she is a sweetie pie!


She's a cutie Donna. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Beautiful images and you are a clever girl to capture them so well!! xxxx


Ah shucks!.. :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> High five, sister!! xxxx :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for all the messages, itÃ¢ÂÂs good to know you are all there. Thank you also for the wishes to my boy! He went to ClaireÃ¢ÂÂs tonight after his swimming lesson, MrB bought them all McDs. All O wanted on his birthday was a Big Mac, I doubtful that he finished it.


Happy Birthday Oscar! ???? Your Big Mac looks delicious!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Oscar!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, wet Wales, kitchen morning today, risotto on the menu so lots of prep and long cooking but worth it in the end. I think that's it for the day, back to my shawl this afternoon, at least there was no tinking yesterday but with nearly 400 stitches per row one row takes ages. Enjoy your Tuesday if Tuesday can be an enjoyable day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet Wales, kitchen morning today, risotto on the menu so lots of prep and long cooking but worth it in the end. I think that's it for the day, back to my shawl this afternoon, at least there was no tinking yesterday but with nearly 400 stitches per row one row takes ages. Enjoy your Tuesday if Tuesday can be an enjoyable day. xx


I even had to tink 2 rows on my 43 stitch cowl!!!!! Happy Tuesday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and windy, but mild Surrey. Had great fun at Chaos yesterday morning, the floor was covered in gorgeous fabric and everyone was having a go at some sort of patchwork. One lady was taking apart her late husband's ties to make a memory cushion, such a lovely idea.

This moring I am off to the coven, haven't seen them all summer so we are meeting up in a garden centre (the one I took Mav to) for coffee.

Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for all the messages, itÃ¢ÂÂs good to know you are all there. Thank you also for the wishes to my boy! He went to ClaireÃ¢ÂÂs tonight after his swimming lesson, MrB bought them all McDs. All O wanted on his birthday was a Big Mac, I doubtful that he finished it.


He's a bonny lad!! I like the way he paused briefly in playinghis game to blow out his candles!! Gotta laugh! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I used to change my fuel filter and air filter on my Toyota Corolla that was my first car my dad would change the oil for me now is a different story!


I had a dad that knew a car engine inside out and once spent the whole summer holiday, sitting in the gutter outside our house with a bowl of paraffin (Kerosene?) and an old brush, cleaning the parts of the engine my dad was stripping down as they came out! I learned a lot that summer but wouldn't dare tinker with a modern car!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet Wales, kitchen morning today, risotto on the menu so lots of prep and long cooking but worth it in the end. I think that's it for the day, back to my shawl this afternoon, at least there was no tinking yesterday but with nearly 400 stitches per row one row takes ages. Enjoy your Tuesday if Tuesday can be an enjoyable day. xx


Hope you're keeping your spirits up dear?!! Is it duck risotto? If it is, I'm on my way (I wish!) I have made up an edging pattern for the blanket and I suppose it looks ok, I will post a pic when it's finished and washed and you can tell me what you think!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope you're keeping your spirits up dear?!! Is it duck risotto? If it is, I'm on my way (I wish!) I have made up an edging pattern for the blanket and I suppose it looks ok, I will post a pic when it's finished and washed and you can tell me what you think!! xxxx


Yes it's duck, shame you can't be here to share it, I'll put lots of garlic in it then you won't feel so bad in missing out. Just twiddling my thumbs as usual. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and sunny London, we have 23'C today, yay!! 

We have already been out in the front garden to dig up a very ancient rose that no longer flowers, I suspect we haven't got it all and we will get more suckers in time but hopefully we've subdued it for a while!!

It's cinema day today, not sure what we're seeing yet, it might be 'Searching' or 'The Wasp and Ant Man'!! Catch you all later, hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxx

Edit: Apparently it 'AntMan and the Wasp' ! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's duck, shame you can't be here to share it, I'll put lots of garlic in it then you won't feel so bad in missing out. Just twiddling my thumbs as usual. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Erm, enjoy your twiddling then!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). The temperature has actually gone down since I got up, but is supposed to rise to the 20s later.
The news from the car shop is that there is nothing wrong with my car and it is all in my head. No, actually, the temperature does go up to one notch before the H on the temperature gauge, but according to them, everything is normal. So I'll be trying to make an appointment with the garage behind my house for them to change the thermostat, since I can't remember when it was last changed, and flush the coolant, (which also hasn't been changed for a long time.)
I was in training yesterday too. The machine that I was supposed to use wouldn't download the software and only had one screen. I ended up going back to my desk, putting up a "Do not disturb-Training" sign and doing the training there. The labs did not work well and didn't match what was in the book, so I don't know how much I absorbed. And I get to do the same thing today.
I didn't get anything knit last night. I didn't think it would be good to mix yarn and alcohol.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, we have 23'C today, yay!!
> 
> We have already been out in the front garden to dig up a very ancient rose that no longer flowers, I suspect we haven't got it all and we will get more suckers in time but hopefully we've subdued it for a while!!
> 
> It's cinema day today, not sure what we're seeing yet, it might be 'Searching' or 'The Wasp and Ant Man'!! Catch you all later, hope everyone is well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Edit: Apparently it 'AntMan and the Wasp' ! :sm23:


I want to go see that one.
We have a spindly rose in the front corner that we were going to dig up, but it has odd roses. They start out as yellow buds and turn into pink flowers. Consistently. So it got to stay. The bush looks like it is on it's last legs, but it's been flowering all summer.
Enjoy the cinema.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's duck, shame you can't be here to share it, I'll put lots of garlic in it then you won't feel so bad in missing out. Just twiddling my thumbs as usual. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Love the duck, probably couldn't stomach that much garlic. I've packed chicken wraps for my lunch. I used up the roast chicken breast and left over salad from the fridge.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy, but mild Surrey. Had great fun at Chaos yesterday morning, the floor was covered in gorgeous fabric and everyone was having a go at some sort of patchwork. One lady was taking apart her late husband's ties to make a memory cushion, such a lovely idea.
> 
> This moring I am off to the coven, haven't seen them all summer so we are meeting up in a garden centre (the one I took Mav to) for coffee.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


That was a nice garden centre. Wish ours were like that.
I've seen items made from ties. I like the look.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for all the messages, itÃ¢ÂÂs good to know you are all there. Thank you also for the wishes to my boy! He went to ClaireÃ¢ÂÂs tonight after his swimming lesson, MrB bought them all McDs. All O wanted on his birthday was a Big Mac, I doubtful that he finished it.


O looks happy with his burger.


----------



## nitz8catz

Donna Hi said:


> Thanks Saxon lady, she is a treasure. She was very close to death last August and then spontaneously recovered. She is my little miracle.
> She is not tiny, lol.
> And whenever I come home, she lays on top of my shoes to 'absorb' my outing.
> Her name is Sweetie Pies and she is a sweetie pie!


Pretty kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> What a good idea, you definitely need that!! I know what you mean, there are some nice country walks not far from here but I am a little wary of doing them alone.Not sure anyone round here would stock the bear spray though!!! xxxx


I can't get bear spray around here either. I CAN get a sound blaster. Seems our black bears like it when it is quiet.
When I walked at the conservation area, the only problem I had was poison ivy. I stayed away from the stuff, but the dog didn't and now I have 3 patches of itchy poison ivy.


----------



## nitz8catz

I caught up to myself.
It's barely light out and I need to go. Bella-kitty wants to go out in the dark. Not happening, kitty.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). The temperature has actually gone down since I got up, but is supposed to rise to the 20s later.
> The news from the car shop is that there is nothing wrong with my car and it is all in my head. No, actually, the temperature does go up to one notch before the H on the temperature gauge, but according to them, everything is normal. So I'll be trying to make an appointment with the garage behind my house for them to change the thermostat, since I can't remember when it was last changed, and flush the coolant, (which also hasn't been changed for a long time.)
> I was in training yesterday too. The machine that I was supposed to use wouldn't download the software and only had one screen. I ended up going back to my desk, putting up a "Do not disturb-Training" sign and doing the training there. The labs did not work well and didn't match what was in the book, so I don't know how much I absorbed. And I get to do the same thing today.
> I didn't get anything knit last night. I didn't think it would be good to mix yarn and alcohol.


No, that is seldom a good mix!! How frustrating is that when you know perfectly well that something IS wrong with you car/computer/appliance and the experts tell you otherwise, grrrrr!!!

Have the best day at work that you can, retirement is on the horizon!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I want to go see that one.
> We have a spindly rose in the front corner that we were going to dig up, but it has odd roses. They start out as yellow buds and turn into pink flowers. Consistently. So it got to stay. The bush looks like it is on it's last legs, but it's been flowering all summer.
> Enjoy the cinema.


I have one like that in the front garden too, a few feeble blooms in May/June, then it just sits there looking glum. But now it is in full bloom and is quite spectacular, will take a picture when I go out in a minute!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 15'C (59'F). The temperature has actually gone down since I got up, but is supposed to rise to the 20s later.
> The news from the car shop is that there is nothing wrong with my car and it is all in my head. No, actually, the temperature does go up to one notch before the H on the temperature gauge, but according to them, everything is normal. So I'll be trying to make an appointment with the garage behind my house for them to change the thermostat, since I can't remember when it was last changed, and flush the coolant, (which also hasn't been changed for a long time.)
> I was in training yesterday too. The machine that I was supposed to use wouldn't download the software and only had one screen. I ended up going back to my desk, putting up a "Do not disturb-Training" sign and doing the training there. The labs did not work well and didn't match what was in the book, so I don't know how much I absorbed. And I get to do the same thing today.
> I didn't get anything knit last night. I didn't think it would be good to mix yarn and alcohol.


Oh dear, it sounds like another fun-filled day at the office again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

This is the lovely Rose in my front garden that does very little all summer and then does this!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> This is the lovely Rose in my front garden that does very little all summer and then does this!


Beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is the lovely Rose in my front garden that does very little all summer and then does this!


It's beautiful. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny wonderful little corner of the world. I spent yesterday with my daughter. Had to drive quite a distance to get to a shoe store that actually measures your left and right foot to fit you with shoes that will fit. My right foot is a bit longer and daughters left foot is longer. I thought it was odd our opposite feet were longer. An experienced clerk later said often a left handed persons right foot is longer and a right handed persons left foot is longer. Which is true in our case. Greatgrandson appears to be left handed. We are going to check his foot size to see if this holds true. 
Had a nice day and finished it off with an awful meal which I trashed but did not let that spoil the day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. We need to find you something to do to replace chopping wood that use to take up all your time. Glad you have your knitting to keep you busy. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, wet Wales, kitchen morning today, risotto on the menu so lots of prep and long cooking but worth it in the end. I think that's it for the day, back to my shawl this afternoon, at least there was no tinking yesterday but with nearly 400 stitches per row one row takes ages. Enjoy your Tuesday if Tuesday can be an enjoyable day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> This is the lovely Rose in my front garden that does very little all summer and then does this!


Gorgeous x


----------



## jinx

Morning. Making a cushion from the ties sounds like a great idea to me. One Christmas I made everyone a quilt made from fabric scraps that I had saved from when I sewed all their clothes. The men were not very impressed, but the women were thrilled with them. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy, but mild Surrey. Had great fun at Chaos yesterday morning, the floor was covered in gorgeous fabric and everyone was having a go at some sort of patchwork. One lady was taking apart her late husband's ties to make a memory cushion, such a lovely idea.
> 
> This moring I am off to the coven, haven't seen them all summer so we are meeting up in a garden centre (the one I took Mav to) for coffee.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone xx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny wonderful little corner of the world. I spent yesterday with my daughter. Had to drive quite a distance to get to a shoe store that actually measures your left and right foot to fit you with shoes that will fit. My right foot is a bit longer and daughters left foot is longer. I thought it was odd our opposite feet were longer. An experienced clerk later said often a left handed persons right foot is longer and a right handed persons left foot is longer. Which is true in our case. Greatgrandson appears to be left handed. We are going to check his foot size to see if this holds true.
> Had a nice day and finished it off with an awful meal which I trashed but did not let that spoil the day.


Hi I realised last night as I was drifting off to sleep that I hadn't seen a post from you yesterday. I was wondering if we were going to be getting another message from Flo. I'm glad you have clocked in today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. We need to find you something to do to replace chopping wood that use to take up all your time. Glad you have your knitting to keep you busy.


As long as it's nowhere near as strenuous and knackering that's OK. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Hi ladies. I've just got home from another day trip with the Vetlettes. This time to cloudy Eastbourne. Spent most of the time shopping. Bought some Jade wool.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Hi ladies. I've just got home from another day trip with the Vetlettes. This time to cloudy Eastbourne. Spent most of the time shopping. Bought some Jade wool.


You are having a great time lately, time you did. xx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Hi I realised last night as I was drifting off to sleep that I hadn't seen a post from you yesterday. I was wondering if we were going to be getting another message from Flo. I'm glad you have clocked in today.


Thanks for thinking of me. I am not feeling well, but try to write at least once a day. Thursday I will find out what treatment I need or if there is any treatment that will help.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I am not feeling well, but try to write at least once a day. Thursday I will find out what treatment I need or if there is any treatment that will help.


I'm so sorry, Jinx. Sending you many warm, gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I am not feeling well, but try to write at least once a day. Thursday I will find out what treatment I need or if there is any treatment that will help.


Hopeyou find a treatment to help you. I hope you are still taking things easy. Love and hugs coming your way xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Hi ladies. I've just got home from another day trip with the Vetlettes. This time to cloudy Eastbourne. Spent most of the time shopping. Bought some Jade wool.


Sounds like a good day xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending hugs and prayers, Jinx.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey. More rain overnight, but it looks like it might brighten up later. The brown patches on the lawn are gradually going, but there's still quite a few. I'm still not getting my DDs cowl running smoothly, had to fudge and rip a few rows last night.

Had fun with the coven yesterday looks like anther one will become a granny in April.

Today is Wednesday so after doing some laundry it will be a trip to the supermarket, fish and chips and WI this evening where we will be doing some glass fusing.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy Wales, another very quiet night on here, you must all be very busy and sleeping well. The sheep have been escaping again, fortunately just out in the lane so no sheepdog duties for me. Knocked up a curry this morning so dinner is ready so will get on with my shawl, nearly finished just got to decide have I'm going to finish it off. I have a feeling it will be enormous when it's off the needles, oh well perhaps a big person will want a shawl. Enjoy your day, halfway through the week now. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Hi ladies. I've just got home from another day trip with the Vetlettes. This time to cloudy Eastbourne. Spent most of the time shopping. Bought some Jade wool.


Good for you! Was the jade wool a present for me?!!! :sm06: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I am not feeling well, but try to write at least once a day. Thursday I will find out what treatment I need or if there is any treatment that will help.


Oh no, so sorry to hear that jinx, I really hope an answer and cure is on its way to you. Thinking of you dear xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. More rain overnight, but it looks like it might brighten up later. The brown patches on the lawn are gradually going, but there's still quite a few. I'm still not getting my DDs cowl running smoothly, had to fudge and rip a few rows last night.
> 
> Had fun with the coven yesterday looks like anther one will become a granny in April.
> 
> Today is Wednesday so after doing some laundry it will be a trip to the supermarket, fish and chips and WI this evening where we will be doing some glass fusing.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Yet another busy day, have but don't wear yourself out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, another very quiet night on here, you must all be very busy and sleeping well. The sheep have been escaping again, fortunately just out in the lane so no sheepdog duties for me. Knocked up a curry this morning so dinner is ready so will get on with my shawl, nearly finished just got to decide have I'm going to finish it off. I have a feeling it will be enormous when it's off the needles, oh well perhaps a big person will want a shawl. Enjoy your day, halfway through the week now. xx


You might be glad of a massive shawl come winter, you could wrap yourself up like a chrysalis!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! Weather in London is similar to that in Camberley, dull, damp and cooler!!

Enjoyed the film yesterday it was called Searching and was done entirely through media screens, eg laptop chats and videos on TV, very hard to explain but very very clever and most entertaining. Maybe check the reviews to get a saner description?!! :sm23: 

My DD, a maths teacher, is embarking on running craft classes for some of her pupils. She is the most uncrafty person I know so it's going to be a steep learning curve for her too! She wants to incorporate maths into it but it's also to integrate some of the girls that don't seem to have friends, kind of a mental health thing. Of course, I am right behind her and have been assembling a pom pom making kit for her first effort!! 

Not doing much today although I need a trip to the shops to buy some wine as we are having a Zumba gang meet up tomorrow!!

Catch you later, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Can't tell what it's doing out there as it is dark, but we got clouds yesterday evening when they weren't forecast. I have to wonder if they're being pushed this way by the hurricane in the Atlantic.
The annoying training wasn't any better yesterday. And it went very long. We were supposed to have finished Module 6 by 4:00pm yesterday and we were struggling to complete Module 5. The labs get updated every 6 months, but the documentation was purchased from Microsoft in 2015, so it doesn't match.
I came home and worked on my poncho. DD loves it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You might be glad of a massive shawl come winter, you could wrap yourself up like a chrysalis!! xxxxx


And not emerge until April 8th, great idea. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Can't tell what it's doing out there as it is dark, but we got clouds yesterday evening when they weren't forecast. I have to wonder if they're being pushed this way by the hurricane in the Atlantic.
> The annoying training wasn't any better yesterday. And it went very long. We were supposed to have finished Module 6 by 4:00pm yesterday and we were struggling to complete Module 5. The labs get updated every 6 months, but the documentation was purchased from Microsoft in 2015, so it doesn't match.
> I came home and worked on my poncho. DD loves it.


I love it to and I should think that working on that after the day you had a t work must have been quite soothing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And not emerge until April 8th, great idea. xxxx


Yeah but you'd be a butterfly so you could fly anywhere you wanted!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Can't tell what it's doing out there as it is dark, but we got clouds yesterday evening when they weren't forecast. I have to wonder if they're being pushed this way by the hurricane in the Atlantic.
> The annoying training wasn't any better yesterday. And it went very long. We were supposed to have finished Module 6 by 4:00pm yesterday and we were struggling to complete Module 5. The labs get updated every 6 months, but the documentation was purchased from Microsoft in 2015, so it doesn't match.
> I came home and worked on my poncho. DD loves it.


Sorry about the day but the evening looked as though it turned out great. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Weather in London is similar to that in Camberley, dull, damp and cooler!!
> 
> Enjoyed the film yesterday it was called Searching and was done entirely through media screens, eg laptop chats and videos on TV, very hard to explain but very very clever and most entertaining. Maybe check the reviews to get a saner description?!! :sm23:
> 
> My DD, a maths teacher, is embarking on running craft classes for some of her pupils. She is the most uncrafty person I know so it's going to be a steep learning curve for her too! She wants to incorporate maths into it but it's also to integrate some of the girls that don't seem to have friends, kind of a mental health thing. Of course, I am right behind her and have been assembling a pom pom making kit for her first effort!!
> 
> Not doing much today although I need a trip to the shops to buy some wine as we are having a Zumba gang meet up tomorrow!!
> 
> Catch you later, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Another film that I haven't seen advertised over here.
Toronto film festival is on right now. 24 hours a day films. And the stars from the films are wandering around Toronto.
Knitting does involve math. Maybe swatches and counting the stitches and multiplying out how many stitches they need from the swatch to make something full size. It's going to be difficult for your DD, if this isn't something she normally does.
The yarn store in Cobourg runs a kid's knitting class once a week. We had one little girl who stayed after the class and sat in on our Knit Night. She had a great time and her mother had a hard time getting her to leave. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about the day but the evening looked as though it turned out great. xx :sm24:


Thanks. I'm thinking this swoncho poncho is going to go to DD. It's turning out much brighter than I had hoped for.
But I will do a second one with more neutral colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yeah but you'd be a butterfly so you could fly anywhere you wanted!! :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


Wouldn't that be wonderful if we could fly on our own.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Another film that I haven't seen advertised over here.
> Toronto film festival is on right now. 24 hours a day films. And the stars from the films are wandering around Toronto.
> Knitting does involve math. Maybe swatches and counting the stitches and multiplying out how many stitches they need from the swatch to make something full size. It's going to be difficult for your DD, if this isn't something she normally does.
> The yarn store in Cobourg runs a kid's knitting class once a week. We had one little girl who stayed after the class and sat in on our Knit Night. She had a great time and her mother had a hard time getting her to leave. :sm01:


Yeah, and DD has left it a bit late to learn but she's a determined and smart gal so I wouldn't put anything past her, plus she has great back-up!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking this swoncho poncho is going to go to DD. It's turning out much brighter than I had hoped for.
> But I will do a second one with more neutral colours.


Always good to use your kids to practice on, otherwise, what are they for??!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, another very quiet night on here, you must all be very busy and sleeping well. The sheep have been escaping again, fortunately just out in the lane so no sheepdog duties for me. Knocked up a curry this morning so dinner is ready so will get on with my shawl, nearly finished just got to decide have I'm going to finish it off. I have a feeling it will be enormous when it's off the needles, oh well perhaps a big person will want a shawl. Enjoy your day, halfway through the week now. xx


My "What the Fade- I need a blanket" shawl is almost blanket size. I think it's a great size for cuddling up on the couch and still being able to knit.
Your huge shawl will be great for cold spots in the winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. More rain overnight, but it looks like it might brighten up later. The brown patches on the lawn are gradually going, but there's still quite a few. I'm still not getting my DDs cowl running smoothly, had to fudge and rip a few rows last night.
> 
> Had fun with the coven yesterday looks like anther one will become a granny in April.
> 
> Today is Wednesday so after doing some laundry it will be a trip to the supermarket, fish and chips and WI this evening where we will be doing some glass fusing.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


I'm sure you'll master that cowl. :sm24: 
Our lawn never got as brown and dead this summer as it did last summer. It's green and growing now.
Happy Wednesday to you as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I am not feeling well, but try to write at least once a day. Thursday I will find out what treatment I need or if there is any treatment that will help.


I hope the treatment will make you feel much better.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Hi ladies. I've just got home from another day trip with the Vetlettes. This time to cloudy Eastbourne. Spent most of the time shopping. Bought some Jade wool.


Any trip that involves wool is a good trip.
Do you have any plans for that wool, or was it just a really good purchase?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny wonderful little corner of the world. I spent yesterday with my daughter. Had to drive quite a distance to get to a shoe store that actually measures your left and right foot to fit you with shoes that will fit. My right foot is a bit longer and daughters left foot is longer. I thought it was odd our opposite feet were longer. An experienced clerk later said often a left handed persons right foot is longer and a right handed persons left foot is longer. Which is true in our case. Greatgrandson appears to be left handed. We are going to check his foot size to see if this holds true.
> Had a nice day and finished it off with an awful meal which I trashed but did not let that spoil the day.


You're right. I'm right-handed and my left foot is slightly larger. The left shoe is always tighter.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You're right. I'm right-handed and my left foot is slightly larger. The left shoe is always tighter.


Have a good day Nitz and don't forget the bins to the kerb!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is the lovely Rose in my front garden that does very little all summer and then does this!


That's the twin of our rose bush!!!!! Just remove some of those dead branches at the bottom. Ours is spindly. I do love the colour on the rose flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have a good day Nitz and don't forget the bins to the kerb!! xxxx


Yes, I have to run away now to drag them out.
You have a good day too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Everyone have a great day.
Last day of training for me, woohoo!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure you'll master that cowl. :sm24:
> Our lawn never got as brown and dead this summer as it did last summer. It's green and growing now.
> Happy Wednesday to you as well.


Ours is almost back to normal except at the front of the house which still looks terrible, not a good look for viewers. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Can't tell what it's doing out there as it is dark, but we got clouds yesterday evening when they weren't forecast. I have to wonder if they're being pushed this way by the hurricane in the Atlantic.
> The annoying training wasn't any better yesterday. And it went very long. We were supposed to have finished Module 6 by 4:00pm yesterday and we were struggling to complete Module 5. The labs get updated every 6 months, but the documentation was purchased from Microsoft in 2015, so it doesn't match.
> I came home and worked on my poncho. DD loves it.


Sorry you had such a crazy day. Hopefully today will be better. Your poncho is looking great! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You are having a great time lately, time you did. xx


Not very sensible, but feeling a bit better for it.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I am not feeling well, but try to write at least once a day. Thursday I will find out what treatment I need or if there is any treatment that will help.


All the best for that. Look after yourself.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a good day xxx


I spent too much money. Wool, a new (cheap) watch and two tops in the Bon Marche sale.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good for you! Was the jade wool a present for me?!!! :sm06: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


Acrylic, 6 balls of DK, cost £4. Don't know what it wants to be. Do you have something in mind?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Weather in London is similar to that in Camberley, dull, damp and cooler!!
> 
> Enjoyed the film yesterday it was called Searching and was done entirely through media screens, eg laptop chats and videos on TV, very hard to explain but very very clever and most entertaining. Maybe check the reviews to get a saner description?!! :sm23:
> 
> My DD, a maths teacher, is embarking on running craft classes for some of her pupils. She is the most uncrafty person I know so it's going to be a steep learning curve for her too! She wants to incorporate maths into it but it's also to integrate some of the girls that don't seem to have friends, kind of a mental health thing. Of course, I am right behind her and have been assembling a pom pom making kit for her first effort!!
> 
> Not doing much today although I need a trip to the shops to buy some wine as we are having a Zumba gang meet up tomorrow!!
> 
> Catch you later, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


I've always got wine.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). Can't tell what it's doing out there as it is dark, but we got clouds yesterday evening when they weren't forecast. I have to wonder if they're being pushed this way by the hurricane in the Atlantic.
> The annoying training wasn't any better yesterday. And it went very long. We were supposed to have finished Module 6 by 4:00pm yesterday and we were struggling to complete Module 5. The labs get updated every 6 months, but the documentation was purchased from Microsoft in 2015, so it doesn't match.
> I came home and worked on my poncho. DD loves it.


Why wouldn't she? It's magic.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Any trip that involves wool is a good trip.
> Do you have any plans for that wool, or was it just a really good purchase?


very much the latter and it's a lovely colour.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's the twin of our rose bush!!!!! Just remove some of those dead branches at the bottom. Ours is spindly. I do love the colour on the rose flowers.


Will do, I'm hopeless at pruning rose, did the two out the back and I now have suckers all over the place!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not very sensible, but feeling a bit better for it.


Being sensible all the time can be very boring. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Will do, I'm hopeless at pruning rose, did the two out the back and I now have suckers all over the place!!


Not keen on roses so I cut the one outside our dining room almost down to the roots to try and get rid of it, it comes up lovely every year. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Acrylic, 6 balls of DK, cost £4. Don't know what it wants to be. Do you have something in mind?


Wow, what a bargain!! Were they 100g? you could knit yourself a sweater out of that if they were!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I spent too much money. Wool, a new (cheap) watch and two tops in the Bon Marche sale.


Love BM, they have some very nice things in there that are trendy-ish but also some classic pieces that our mums would have been happy to wear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Being sensible all the time can be very boring. xx :sm23:


...and how would you know, my little swan duck?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ...and how would you know, my little swan duck?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Don't know what you mean, please explain. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know what you mean, please explain. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I'll let Mr Google do it!!

sensible
[ˈsɛnsɪb(ə)l]
ADJECTIVE
done or chosen in accordance with wisdom or prudence; likely to be of benefit.
"I cannot believe that it is sensible to spend so much" · [more]
synonyms: practical · realistic · responsible · full of common sense · reasonable · [more]
(of a person) possessing or displaying prudence.
"he was a sensible and capable boy"
synonyms: practical · realistic · responsible · full of common sense · [more]

Says it all really but I have to say it also applies to moi!! xxxx
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

How can Fenella Fielding possibly have been 90?!! Apparently, she passed away yesterday after a stroke. To those who don't know she was an English actress with a sexy husky voice who was in a lot of the Carry On comedy films. As you can see, she was one of us!! Rest in Peace dear!


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I am not feeling well, but try to write at least once a day. Thursday I will find out what treatment I need or if there is any treatment that will help.


I think it's going to be a while before you are back to your usual self. Hopefully you will get the best meds necessary and plenty of rest to aid recovery. Take good care of yourself


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I think it's going to be a while before you are back to your usual self. Hopefully you will get the best meds necessary and plenty of rest to aid recovery. Take good care of yourself


Hi Rebecca how's school going now you're back in the routine? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Lm2 started judo today


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> How can Fenella Fielding possibly have been 90?!! Apparently, she passed away yesterday after a stroke. To those who don't know she was an English actress with a sexy husky voice who was in a lot of the Carry On comedy films. As you can see, she was one of us!! Rest in Peace dear!


Lovely lady


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Lm2 started judo today


Cute. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Lm2 started judo today


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hello everyone. I hope your weather is half as nice as mine is. I spent over an hour sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and perfect temperatures. I wish I had something on my needles as it would have been a perfect setting to knit away.
Thanks for the nice thoughts. At my advanced age I have to remember to be happy for the good health I have had.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Lm2 started judo today


Yeh, hope she likes it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I hope your weather is half as nice as mine is. I spent over an hour sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and perfect temperatures. I wish I had something on my needles as it would have been a perfect setting to knit away.
> Thanks for the nice thoughts. At my advanced age I have to remember to be happy for the good health I have had.


Happy for you having a nice weather morning. Here too.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Rebecca how's school going now you're back in the routine? xx


Hi Jacky, it's going well thanks, as busy as usual. I'm finding getting up early in the dark hard to do, but at least it's light by the time I walk out the front door.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm always Stephens and all is well. I had my new cleaning lady today and I'm pleased with how she works so far. Sorry I've not been on line, I've no excuses. I'm on to page 74.

I won £12 yesterday at over 60's and a packet of chocolate biscuits mishaps. They are lovely. 

I'm going to catch up on you now.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Do they not provide you with food Chris? xxx


We are given milk, cereal, bread, butter , tea & coffee for our breakfasts. We take it to our flats. Lunch is provided, not bad we don't get anything for the rest of the day. I brought in some things but usually end up with a sandwich. Can't wait to have some nice salad.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm always Stephens and all is well. I had my new cleaning lady today and I'm pleased with how she works so far. Sorry I've not been on line, I've no excuses. I'm on to page 74.
> 
> I won £12 yesterday at over 60's and a packet of chocolate biscuits mishaps. They are lovely.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on you now.


Pleased you're cleaning lady is OK and a £12 win, things are looking up. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams. I am off to bed soon. I had a lazy day. So lazy that I forgot to go get a blood test. Forgot? I will do it tomorrow, I think.
> We had the most wonderful weather and we just spent a lot of time sitting outdoors and enjoying the sunshine and slight breeze.
> I am in sort of a knitting slump so today I wound dryer balls. It was great as I had 9 balls of wool that I felt I would never use. This was a perfect use for them. Does anyone use dryer balls and do they work?


What is a dryer ball jinx :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It's about 170 miles or 3.5 hours drive :sm22: x


What about the train? She must think it's possible or she wouldn't have entertained the idea in the first place, would she?


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> If I lose my glasses, I just enlarge the size o of the print, thenI can read it easily! Distance is easy for me. ????


It's hard to do that on a magazine or book :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> How wonderful, I haven't seen a goose formation for many years


I saw one last week going south through my lounge window, it was on the morning.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Don't tell him I don't lift my hood from one service to the next year's service then!!
> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: :sm23:


Has "little car" got a hood? I've never noticed it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> What about the train? She must think it's possible or she wouldn't have entertained the idea in the first place, would she?


It would take about 5 hours and at least to changes to get from here to Surrey, 50 minutes to get to the station this end and don't know how far the other end. Much easier by car. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Has "little car" got a hood? I've never noticed it.


June's is probably Little Red Riding hood. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> I took my camera out for a walk in the next village yesterday.. beautiful trails but you will be surprised what was at the end... :sm14:


Seems ok to me haha. You could sit and reflect. Haha. Did you wonder how it got there without being seen!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> There's a black panther roaming around the south of England.


You always have to have more and better than us in the north of England. :sm13:


----------



## grandma susan

Donna Hi said:


> Thanks Saxon lady, she is a treasure. She was very close to death last August and then spontaneously recovered. She is my little miracle.
> She is not tiny, lol.
> And whenever I come home, she lays on top of my shoes to 'absorb' my outing.
> Her name is Sweetie Pies and she is a sweetie pie!


Bentleys in the market for a new girlfriend. His got knocked down and killed. He has a white pussy who he plays with. I'm not sure if it's a he or a she. He is one crazy kitty.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for all the messages, itÃ¢ÂÂs good to know you are all there. Thank you also for the wishes to my boy! He went to ClaireÃ¢ÂÂs tonight after his swimming lesson, MrB bought them all McDs. All O wanted on his birthday was a Big Mac, I doubtful that he finished it.


Happy birthday oscar. Hope you had a great day xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm always Stephens and all is well. I had my new cleaning lady today and I'm pleased with how she works so far. Sorry I've not been on line, I've no excuses. I'm on to page 74.
> 
> I won £12 yesterday at over 60's and a packet of chocolate biscuits mishaps. They are lovely.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on you now.


Glad you're back. Was wondering where you were. Well done on the winnings and happy the new cleaning gal is good so far. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I'm sat here in my bed on kp. I can hear Richard and Matthew laughing. Not just a laugh but real giggly can't stop laughing sort of laugh. It's music to my ears. I've waited such a long time since Albert left us to hear this. He (Albert) will be so pleased. Life goes on. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Pam, I wish you were all sorted. You must be absolutely fed up.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hi Pam, I wish you were all sorted. You must be absolutely fed up.


Thanks, Susan. Yes, I'm beyond fed up. Lover you! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Bentleys in the market for a new girlfriend. His got knocked down and killed. He has a white pussy who he plays with. I'm not sure if it's a he or a she. He is one crazy kitty.


The little kitty is a boy. Xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> How can Fenella Fielding possibly have been 90?!! Apparently, she passed away yesterday after a stroke. To those who don't know she was an English actress with a sexy husky voice who was in a lot of the Carry On comedy films. As you can see, she was one of us!! Rest in Peace dear!


I remember and enjoyed Fenella and all the Carry On Movie's, especially the one with the daffodil! xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Not very sensible, but feeling a bit better for it.


Being sensible is not fun! xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

Tummy is not quite right today so just taking it easy!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Lm2 started judo today


That is nice that they are taking judo together. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I hope your weather is half as nice as mine is. I spent over an hour sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and perfect temperatures. I wish I had something on my needles as it would have been a perfect setting to knit away.
> Thanks for the nice thoughts. At my advanced age I have to remember to be happy for the good health I have had.


That is a perfect day Jinx and it is nice to be outside. Sending love and hugs. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> We are given milk, cereal, bread, butter , tea & coffee for our breakfasts. We take it to our flats. Lunch is provided, not bad we don't get anything for the rest of the day. I brought in some things but usually end up with a sandwich. Can't wait to have some nice salad.


Sounds like you are doing ok Chris, hope that you're sleeping well too. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm always Stephens and all is well. I had my new cleaning lady today and I'm pleased with how she works so far. Sorry I've not been on line, I've no excuses. I'm on to page 74.
> 
> I won £12 yesterday at over 60's and a packet of chocolate biscuits mishaps. They are lovely.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on you now.


I look for your flowery avatar and I'm always happy when I see it! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> June's is probably Little Red Riding hood. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Good one Jacky... :sm02: xox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Seems ok to me haha. You could sit and reflect. Haha. Did you wonder how it got there without being seen!


I should have taken a selfie... xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm sat here in my bed on kp. I can hear Richard and Matthew laughing. Not just a laugh but real giggly can't stop laughing sort of laugh. It's music to my ears. I've waited such a long time since Albert left us to hear this. He (Albert) will be so pleased. Life goes on. Xx


I'm glad their hearts are healing. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Tummy is not quite right today so just taking it easy!


You do that... take it real easy. xoxox


----------



## Islander

A run around day for me, out to Mom's so she could go to the Dr. I'm starting to think she's healthier than the rest of us... probably because she's tough as nails! The Dr's are pushing the shingles vaccine this year... supposedly the newest version ( not Zoster ) will make you real tired for a few days, as this is what the middle aged Dr found for herself. No big deal, I'm tired all the time lol! :sm11:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A run around day for me, out to Mom's so she could go to the Dr. I'm starting to think she's healthier than the rest of us... probably because she's tough as nails! The Dr's are pushing the shingles vaccine this year... supposedly the newest version ( not Zoster ) will make you real tired for a few days, as this is what the middle aged Dr found for herself. No big deal, I'm tired all the time lol! :sm11:


Hi Trish, just settling down fir tbe night. Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Tummy is not quite right today so just taking it easy!


Healing hugs xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, just settling down fir tbe night. Luv n hugs xxx


Sleep well and have a good day tomorrow Josephine. ❤


----------



## Islander

Mom knit me a "surprise" a cozy for my French press. The pom-poms are just perfect!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Mom knit me a "surprise" a cozy for my French press. The pom-poms are just perfect!


It's great! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I'm sat here in my bed on kp. I can hear Richard and Matthew laughing. Not just a laugh but real giggly can't stop laughing sort of laugh. It's music to my ears. I've waited such a long time since Albert left us to hear this. He (Albert) will be so pleased. Life goes on. Xx


That's wonderful to hear


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Mom knit me a "surprise" a cozy for my French press. The pom-poms are just perfect!


Nice surprise.
Fun to hear what those in other countries call things. We call that a cafetière, but I like your name for it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> A run around day for me, out to Mom's so she could go to the Dr. I'm starting to think she's healthier than the rest of us... probably because she's tough as nails! The Dr's are pushing the shingles vaccine this year... supposedly the newest version ( not Zoster ) will make you real tired for a few days, as this is what the middle aged Dr found for herself. No big deal, I'm tired all the time lol! :sm11:


Wish I could have it, I'm not in the right age range at the moment. Had shingles once and would do anything to avoid it again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a so far sunny Wales, off to get scalped sometime today, my hair seems to have grown quickly this time and is now annoying me. Finished my shawl, it's enormous. Not sure if I am going to block it yet but one edge is curling so might have to if I can find a big enough space to do it in. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Mom knit me a "surprise" a cozy for my French press. The pom-poms are just perfect!


That is really cute, love the wool. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish I could have it, I'm not in the right age range at the moment. Had shingles once and would do anything to avoid it again. xx


Had mine done a year or so ago, Dr. insisted that we both have it.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm sat here in my bed on kp. I can hear Richard and Matthew laughing. Not just a laugh but real giggly can't stop laughing sort of laugh. It's music to my ears. I've waited such a long time since Albert left us to hear this. He (Albert) will be so pleased. Life goes on. Xx


Best music ever. Nothing beats the sound of grown men being silly and giggly. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, but the grass was all dewy this morning, definitely autumnal now. Had a brilliant time at WI last night, made a little coaster with glass fusing. We now have to wait for it to be fired. Lovely catching up with people I hadn't seem all summer.

I also had a lady come up to me to ask me to make her a couple of Dorset Button tree of life brooches for her. She bought one for a friend earlier in the year and now wants two more for some other friends. Guess I'll be taking them to make while I'm away, nice and small and easy to transport. Definitely not going to take DDs cowl.

Catch you later and happy Thursday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a photo of ny glass fusing before it is fired.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, but the grass was all dewy this morning, definitely autumnal now. Had a brilliant time at WI last night, made a little coaster with glass fusing. We now have to wait for it to be fired. Lovely catching up with people I hadn't seem all summer.
> 
> I also had a lady come up to me to ask me to make her a couple of Dorset Button tree of life brooches for her. She bought one for a friend earlier in the year and now wants two more for some other friends. Guess I'll be taking them to make while I'm away, nice and small and easy to transport. Definitely not going to take DDs cowl.
> 
> Catch you later and happy Thursday. xx


I had a look at that cowl pattern last night and tried to write it out, row 1 was easy but can't get row 2 to tally with number of stitches, put it down in disgust and might try again today. I don't want it to beat me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of ny glass fusing before it is fired.


That looks really interesting, can't wait to see it when it's fired. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


Lovely and colourful. What's on the needles next? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lm2 started judo today


You'd better prepare yourself for the next time you meet them, Knanna!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm always Stephens and all is well. I had my new cleaning lady today and I'm pleased with how she works so far. Sorry I've not been on line, I've no excuses. I'm on to page 74.
> 
> I won £12 yesterday at over 60's and a packet of chocolate biscuits mishaps. They are lovely.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on you now.


Well done on the win and the new treasure!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What about the train? She must think it's possible or she wouldn't have entertained the idea in the first place, would she?


I'm guessing it would be complicated and expensive but, as you say, she must have thought about it


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Has "little car" got a hood? I've never noticed it.


Sorry Susan, I was talking 'American' so as not to confuse our sisters. I'm sure little car must have a hood (bonnet)?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> June's is probably Little Red Riding hood. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Oh, very good!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You always have to have more and better than us in the north of England. :sm13:


 :sm23: I bet you have dinosaurs roaming about up there, you just don't advertise it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm sat here in my bed on kp. I can hear Richard and Matthew laughing. Not just a laugh but real giggly can't stop laughing sort of laugh. It's music to my ears. I've waited such a long time since Albert left us to hear this. He (Albert) will be so pleased. Life goes on. Xx


It's amazing and good news. Time does heal, even if sometimes you don't really want it to! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I remember and enjoyed Fenella and all the Carry On Movie's, especially the one with the daffodil! xoxo


You remember better than I do Trish!! I'm sure I must have watched them all at some point but my memory is really bad!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Tummy is not quite right today so just taking it easy!


Oh dear, hope that passes very soon, so to speak!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A run around day for me, out to Mom's so she could go to the Dr. I'm starting to think she's healthier than the rest of us... probably because she's tough as nails! The Dr's are pushing the shingles vaccine this year... supposedly the newest version ( not Zoster ) will make you real tired for a few days, as this is what the middle aged Dr found for herself. No big deal, I'm tired all the time lol! :sm11:


I would think you need all the vaccinations you can get, with your responsibilities!! Make it an excuse to have a really lazy day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mom knit me a "surprise" a cozy for my French press. The pom-poms are just perfect!


Awww, thats so sweet, well done mum!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, but the grass was all dewy this morning, definitely autumnal now. Had a brilliant time at WI last night, made a little coaster with glass fusing. We now have to wait for it to be fired. Lovely catching up with people I hadn't seem all summer.
> 
> I also had a lady come up to me to ask me to make her a couple of Dorset Button tree of life brooches for her. She bought one for a friend earlier in the year and now wants two more for some other friends. Guess I'll be taking them to make while I'm away, nice and small and easy to transport. Definitely not going to take DDs cowl.
> 
> Catch you later and happy Thursday. xx


Where are you off to hun? xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of ny glass fusing before it is fired.


That's lovely and a pretty nod to Autumn!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely and colourful. What's on the needles next? xxxx


Well, I hate having WIPS hanging about so I guess I should finish my next chair back. It is currently on the naughty step for not co-operating!! However, I need to find something easy to do while watching TV , fancy another wrap maybe? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). The humidity is rising again. 
I just had to break up a cat fight between a rowdy young male tabby and our neighbour's cat who sleeps on our chairs on the porch. A lot of noise but it didn't look like either of them ever hit the other.
Back to a normal work day. That training won't change what I do at work, as I checked with my female coworkers and none of us have the rights to actually use the software. Only the male workers can use it, and I have a problem with that. So there will be discussions today.
I was knitting on the swoncho last night and mum says "I like that, can I have it?". The last poncho that I made and gave her (an alpaca and silk cabled one) she left on the basement floor, which is where DD retrieved it from, cleaned it and said mum wasn't getting it back.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A run around day for me, out to Mom's so she could go to the Dr. I'm starting to think she's healthier than the rest of us... probably because she's tough as nails! The Dr's are pushing the shingles vaccine this year... supposedly the newest version ( not Zoster ) will make you real tired for a few days, as this is what the middle aged Dr found for herself. No big deal, I'm tired all the time lol!





London Girl said:


> I would think you need all the vaccinations you can get, with your responsibilities!! Make it an excuse to have a really lazy day!! xxxx


As someone who has had shingles twice, (and still has the scars from it), I agree with Londy. Definitely get the shot. A couple of days of tiredness is worth it, to you and for them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry Susan, I was talking 'American' so as not to confuse our sisters. I'm sure little car must have a hood (bonnet)?!! :sm23: xxxx


Have you ever opened it? :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). The humidity is rising again.
> I just had to break up a cat fight between a rowdy young male tabby and our neighbour's cat who sleeps on our chairs on the porch. A lot of noise but it didn't look like either of them ever hit the other.
> Back to a normal work day. That training won't change what I do at work, as I checked with my female coworkers and none of us have the rights to actually use the software. Only the male workers can use it, and I have a problem with that. So there will be discussions today.
> I was knitting on the swoncho last night and mum says "I like that, can I have it?". The last poncho that I made and gave her (an alpaca and silk cabled one) she left on the basement floor, which is where DD retrieved it from, cleaned it and said mum wasn't getting it back.


Cats have an uncanny knack of making noises like they're killing each other but, I think, quite rarely get into real fights like dogs do, they are too wary of spoiling their looks!! I too would be incensed about the male/female divide at work, go get 'em tiger!!! I thought your DD had her eye on your swoncho? Oooh, I can see trouble brewing here - or the knitting of another one!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


That looks lovely just the way it is. I think someone will pick that up quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of ny glass fusing before it is fired.


Make sure you post a picture after the firing. I like that.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, but the grass was all dewy this morning, definitely autumnal now. Had a brilliant time at WI last night, made a little coaster with glass fusing. We now have to wait for it to be fired. Lovely catching up with people I hadn't seem all summer.
> 
> I also had a lady come up to me to ask me to make her a couple of Dorset Button tree of life brooches for her. She bought one for a friend earlier in the year and now wants two more for some other friends. Guess I'll be taking them to make while I'm away, nice and small and easy to transport. Definitely not going to take DDs cowl.
> 
> Catch you later and happy Thursday. xx


How long will you be gone?
It sounds like a nice WI meeting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:



> Good morning all from a so far sunny Wales, off to get scalped sometime today, my hair seems to have grown quickly this time and is now annoying me. Finished my shawl, it's enormous. Not sure if I am going to block it yet but one edge is curling so might have to if I can find a big enough space to do it in. See you later. xx


Good luck with the blocking. I'm still weaving in ends in my big one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mom knit me a "surprise" a cozy for my French press. The pom-poms are just perfect!


That's wonderful. And the pom-poms are just the right finish.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Cats have an uncanny knack of making noises like they're killing each other but, I think, quite rarely get into real fights like dogs do, they are too wary of spoiling their looks!! I too would be incensed about the male/female divide at work, go get 'em tiger!!! I thought your DD had her eye on your swoncho? Oooh, I can see trouble brewing here - or the knitting of another one!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I already have plans to make another, by them I should have colourwork out of my system.
At this time, the male/female divide of work is just not politically correct (that will be one of my arguments). I don't think the boss knows that this is going on. There are two males who seem to be making all the decisions about this project without mgmt input.
The young male has run off home so peace has returned.


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV is just advertising pot vacations here in Canada!!!
I'm signing off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, hope that passes very soon, so to speak!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm15: xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wow, what a bargain!! Were they 100g? you could knit yourself a sweater out of that if they were!! xxxx


unfortunately only 50g, so a possible T-shirt at most.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Love BM, they have some very nice things in there that are trendy-ish but also some classic pieces that our mums would have been happy to wear!! xxx


in the sale, £18 for the two.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> How can Fenella Fielding possibly have been 90?!! Apparently, she passed away yesterday after a stroke. To those who don't know she was an English actress with a sexy husky voice who was in a lot of the Carry On comedy films. As you can see, she was one of us!! Rest in Peace dear!


I couldn't believe she was that much older than I.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Lm2 started judo today


She looks so excited.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I hope your weather is half as nice as mine is. I spent over an hour sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and perfect temperatures. I wish I had something on my needles as it would have been a perfect setting to knit away.
> Thanks for the nice thoughts. At my advanced age I have to remember to be happy for the good health I have had.


There is one tiny fluffy white cloud outside my window.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm always Stephens and all is well. I had my new cleaning lady today and I'm pleased with how she works so far. Sorry I've not been on line, I've no excuses. I'm on to page 74.
> 
> I won £12 yesterday at over 60's and a packet of chocolate biscuits mishaps. They are lovely.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on you now.


You don't need excuses but we miss you.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It's hard to do that on a magazine or book :sm16:


DH has an A4 size magnifying sheet.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> You always have to have more and better than us in the north of England. :sm13:


Better? You're welcome to it. Fortunately it seems to be wary of humans.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm sat here in my bed on kp. I can hear Richard and Matthew laughing. Not just a laugh but real giggly can't stop laughing sort of laugh. It's music to my ears. I've waited such a long time since Albert left us to hear this. He (Albert) will be so pleased. Life goes on. Xx


How wonderful the sound of uncontrolled laughter is! Enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Tummy is not quite right today so just taking it easy!


Stay still and keep it warm.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of ny glass fusing before it is fired.


That looks fun, and a pretty result.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


Good to see it in all its glory.


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Nice surprise.
> Fun to hear what those in other countries call things. We call that a cafetière, but I like your name for it.


Thank you for sharing that Rebecca, that's a new word for me. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That looks lovely just the way it is. I think someone will pick that up quickly.


Thanks Nitz. They actually go to the sick kids as a comfort blanket that goes everywhere with them. Then, when the inevitable happens, the parents can take them home to keep :sm26: :sm03: xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish I could have it, I'm not in the right age range at the moment. Had shingles once and would do anything to avoid it again. xx


I've had it twice already too, the second time I knew immediately what it was! Luckily mild. Ours isn't covered...$100 oxxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The TV is just advertising pot vacations here in Canada!!!
> I'm signing off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Whatever next?! Probably shouldn't ask that!! Have the best day you can love! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> in the sale, £18 for the two.


Very good!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you for sharing that Rebecca, that's a new word for me. xoxox


It's French. Our nearest neighbours here.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There is one tiny fluffy white cloud outside my window.


Blow it away!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Very good!! xxx


I just edited my post. £18 not £28.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I just edited my post. £18 not £28.


Even better!!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a so far sunny Wales, off to get scalped sometime today, my hair seems to have grown quickly this time and is now annoying me. Finished my shawl, it's enormous. Not sure if I am going to block it yet but one edge is curling so might have to if I can find a big enough space to do it in. See you later. xx


Do you have those knit blocker "thingy's" I just ordered as set for Mom. She has a collection of unblocked shawls so I hope she puts them to work. xoxo I just saw this Siwash shawl on Ravelry, it must be a local designer... I rather liked it's large size but the texturing in it seemed daunting to me!
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/siwash-shawl Good on you for finishing yours. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> That is really cute, love the wool. xxx


Probably Online sock yarn. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Do you have those knit blocker "thingy's" I just ordered as set for Mom. She has a collection of unblocked shawls so I hope she puts them to work. xoxo I just saw this Siwash shawl on Ravelry, it must be a local designer... I rather liked it's large size but the texturing in it seemed daunting to me!
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/siwash-shawl Good on you for finishing yours. xoxox


Very nice pattern. You could make it smaller.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, but the grass was all dewy this morning, definitely autumnal now. Had a brilliant time at WI last night, made a little coaster with glass fusing. We now have to wait for it to be fired. Lovely catching up with people I hadn't seem all summer.
> 
> I also had a lady come up to me to ask me to make her a couple of Dorset Button tree of life brooches for her. She bought one for a friend earlier in the year and now wants two more for some other friends. Guess I'll be taking them to make while I'm away, nice and small and easy to transport. Definitely not going to take DDs cowl.
> 
> Catch you later and happy Thursday. xx


Watching for your glass fusing photo. Your dorset buttons are fabulous, that lady has good taste! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


I like the blue square! So it's the computer light that's keeping me awake, I shall try the book! Love you. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> You remember better than I do Trish!! I'm sure I must have watched them all at some point but my memory is really bad!! xxxxx


It's hard to forget a daffodil sticking out of someone's butt... Carry On Doctor! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). The humidity is rising again.
> I just had to break up a cat fight between a rowdy young male tabby and our neighbour's cat who sleeps on our chairs on the porch. A lot of noise but it didn't look like either of them ever hit the other.
> Back to a normal work day. That training won't change what I do at work, as I checked with my female coworkers and none of us have the rights to actually use the software. Only the male workers can use it, and I have a problem with that. So there will be discussions today.
> I was knitting on the swoncho last night and mum says "I like that, can I have it?". The last poncho that I made and gave her (an alpaca and silk cabled one) she left on the basement floor, which is where DD retrieved it from, cleaned it and said mum wasn't getting it back.


Really, this must be some really interesting software for them to hoard it like that! DH worked in a sweater I made him under a truck once.... that sweater disappeared too until I thought he deserved to wear it again! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I already have plans to make another, by them I should have colourwork out of my system.
> At this time, the male/female divide of work is just not politically correct (that will be one of my arguments). I don't think the boss knows that this is going on. There are two males who seem to be making all the decisions about this project without mgmt input.
> The young male has run off home so peace has returned.


Watch the movie "9 to 5" that'll get you going! xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The TV is just advertising pot vacations here in Canada!!!
> I'm signing off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


I can picture it now.... don't bogart that box of Ritz crackers Mav!! :sm23: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Very nice pattern. You could make it smaller.


I love the size, it's the pattern that scares me away. A cheery good afternoon to you Janet! I'm going back to bed far too early for me to be up. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I love the size, it's the pattern that scares me away. A cheery good afternoon to you Janet! I'm going back to bed far too early for me to be up. xoxo


Good morning for later!


----------



## SaxonLady

I get the twins again today after school. Two days in a row. At least the sun is shining today so...off to the park.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's hard to forget a daffodil sticking out of someone's butt... Carry On Doctor! xoxox


I shall look out for it!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Watch the movie "9 to 5" that'll get you going! xoxo


Just heard this morning that Dolly is making a West End show of that!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I shall look out for it!! :sm23: xxx


You will need a rear view mirror. :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> There is one tiny fluffy white cloud outside my window.


There's one great big dark grey one outside mine. xx :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I've had it twice already too, the second time I knew immediately what it was! Luckily mild. Ours isn't covered...$100 oxxoxo


Once was enough for me, head, face and eye affected, still get repercussions in my eye. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Do you have those knit blocker "thingy's" I just ordered as set for Mom. She has a collection of unblocked shawls so I hope she puts them to work. xoxo I just saw this Siwash shawl on Ravelry, it must be a local designer... I rather liked it's large size but the texturing in it seemed daunting to me!
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/siwash-shawl Good on you for finishing yours. xoxox


My blocking 'thingys' are the play mat things that clip together. That pattern looks way too complicated for me but it's a lovely pattern. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You will need a rear view mirror. :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


Hi jinx, is it today you are having more tests? Good luck if it is. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of ny glass fusing before it is fired.


That looks wonderful and so creative! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


I love it! You did a great job! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). The humidity is rising again.
> I just had to break up a cat fight between a rowdy young male tabby and our neighbour's cat who sleeps on our chairs on the porch. A lot of noise but it didn't look like either of them ever hit the other.
> Back to a normal work day. That training won't change what I do at work, as I checked with my female coworkers and none of us have the rights to actually use the software. Only the male workers can use it, and I have a problem with that. So there will be discussions today.
> I was knitting on the swoncho last night and mum says "I like that, can I have it?". The last poncho that I made and gave her (an alpaca and silk cabled one) she left on the basement floor, which is where DD retrieved it from, cleaned it and said mum wasn't getting it back.


Glad the training is done. I would have a problem with the male workers only, too. Interesting to hear how your discussions go. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi jinx, is it today you are having more tests? Good luck if it is. xx


From me, too, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Mom knit me a "surprise" a cozy for my French press. The pom-poms are just perfect!


Perfect.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


It looks great.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good luck, Jinx, and hope you get some good answers.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I had a look at that cowl pattern last night and tried to write it out, row 1 was easy but can't get row 2 to tally with number of stitches, put it down in disgust and might try again today. I don't want it to beat me. xx


Was that the tigers eye pattern. I'm now doing horseshoes, but still getting in a muddle x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


Loomi g good, well done xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Where are you off to hun? xxx


Chichester. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's lovely and a pretty nod to Autumn!! xxx


That's what I thought x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> How long will you be gone?
> It sounds like a nice WI meeting.


Just away for a week and it's only an hours drive from here. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Was that the tigers eye pattern. I'm now doing horseshoes, but still getting in a muddle x


Yes it's the tiger eye, what's the horseshoe one? Which pattern? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just away for a week and it's only an hours drive from here. X


When are you off? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Watching for your glass fusing photo. Your dorset buttons are fabulous, that lady has good taste! xoxox


????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's the tiger eye, what's the horseshoe one? Which pattern? xx


Got it out of a lace stitch book. V v simple but I still go wrong x


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Best music ever. Nothing beats the sound of grown men being silly and giggly. xxx


I don't think I have ever heard that sound the men in my life are to serious......what I take that back Linky's Dh does that your right it is awesome!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of ny glass fusing before it is fired.


Wow that is lovely!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:
 

> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


You did a fantastic job that is very nice and colorful!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). The humidity is rising again.
> I just had to break up a cat fight between a rowdy young male tabby and our neighbour's cat who sleeps on our chairs on the porch. A lot of noise but it didn't look like either of them ever hit the other.
> Back to a normal work day. That training won't change what I do at work, as I checked with my female coworkers and none of us have the rights to actually use the software. Only the male workers can use it, and I have a problem with that. So there will be discussions today.
> I was knitting on the swoncho last night and mum says "I like that, can I have it?". The last poncho that I made and gave her (an alpaca and silk cabled one) she left on the basement floor, which is where DD retrieved it from, cleaned it and said mum wasn't getting it back.


Wow I didn't know software worked like that I thought if the company owned it any employee could use it...I don't blame you for having a problem with it, that is very odd!!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Do you have those knit blocker "thingy's" I just ordered as set for Mom. She has a collection of unblocked shawls so I hope she puts them to work. xoxo I just saw this Siwash shawl on Ravelry, it must be a local designer... I rather liked it's large size but the texturing in it seemed daunting to me!
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/siwash-shawl Good on you for finishing yours. xoxox


I have the rainbow knit blockers and I love them wayyy better than just single pins, that pattern is lovely!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I'm having another night with the family and I'm not coming up at the weekend. We've just had a lovely Yorkshire pudding dinner. I'm licking my lips. Sil makes a good Yorkshire. 

Tomorrow I'll do a grocery shop then go home. It's strange when I can stay over and do what I want. I'm hurting no one and I'm not tied. I was getting my hair done in the morning but Richard and me are going to an appointment so I've cancelled.

Hope you all had a lovely day.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all from the prison! I am still really enjoying this course, learning lots of strategies to hopefully help me. Also learning lots about myself! Have done lots of walking around the hospital gardens. We are right opposite the Houses of Parliament by the river, a great setting. Next week I am going into another room, I will get all my food done for me, I’ll miss my M & S sandwich. I’m moving because I’ll have better facilities as I am finding the showers so difficult where I am. I have to pack up all my stuff tonight. ‘See you soon.’ Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm having another night with the family and I'm not coming up at the weekend. We've just had a lovely Yorkshire pudding dinner. I'm licking my lips. Sil makes a good Yorkshire.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do a grocery shop then go home. It's strange when I can stay over and do what I want. I'm hurting no one and I'm not tied. I was getting my hair done in the morning but Richard and me are going to an appointment so I've cancelled.
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely day.


Sounds delicious. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a so far sunny Wales, off to get scalped sometime today, my hair seems to have grown quickly this time and is now annoying me. Finished my shawl, it's enormous. Not sure if I am going to block it yet but one edge is curling so might have to if I can find a big enough space to do it in. See you later. xx


Have you knitted a blanket jacky?


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all from the prison! I am still really enjoying this course, learning lots of strategies to hopefully help me. Also learning lots about myself! Have done lots of walking around the hospital gardens. We are right opposite the Houses of Parliament by the river, a great setting. Next week I am going into another room, I will get all my food done for me, I'll miss my M & S sandwich. I'm moving because I'll have better facilities as I am finding the showers so difficult where I am. I have to pack up all my stuff tonight. 'See you soon.' Xxxx


All in all sounds as though you are quite enjoying your time there, hope you get lots of benefits from it as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Have you knitted a blanket jacky?


Rather think I have, all I need is a triangle bed for it to fit on. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Have you ever opened it? :sm01:


Yes I have. I kept pressing the inside button when I first got little car. I thought the button was for petrol but it was to open the bonnet. A nice man put me straight and I was able to get petrol in the right hole. I was very red faced :sm12:


----------



## jinx

Evening. Thanks for the good wishes for my test results. I just heard from the doctor and the numbers are worse than last week. Big sigh. ;^) More meds, mores tests, and more specialists. Harold wants me to talk to the specialists before I go through all the tests. He thinks the specialist might have different ideas and order more or less tests. So tomorrow I will chat with the specialists and see what wisdom she has to share.
Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Evening. Thanks for the good wishes for my test results. I just heard from the doctor and the numbers are worse than last week. Big sigh. ;^) More meds, mores tests, and more specialists. Harold wants me to talk to the specialists before I go through all the tests. He thinks the specialist might have different ideas and order more or less tests. So tomorrow I will chat with the specialists and see what wisdom she has to share.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


Praying you have a good night. Good luck with specialist and tests.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying you have a good night. Good luck with specialist and tests.


Oh, Jinx, me, too. Sending you many more healing and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Lm2 started judo today


So cute


----------



## linkan

Not caught up yet but getting there..I've got to try to sleep tonight. It's not been easy to do lately. This time it's been 3 days , maybe slept 2 hrs. all together.
Love you all, back soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Evening. Thanks for the good wishes for my test results. I just heard from the doctor and the numbers are worse than last week. Big sigh. ;^) More meds, mores tests, and more specialists. Harold wants me to talk to the specialists before I go through all the tests. He thinks the specialist might have different ideas and order more or less tests. So tomorrow I will chat with the specialists and see what wisdom she has to share.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


Oh dear not what we all wanted to hear, hope your chat with the specialist can start to sort things out for you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy damp Wales. Shopping later so no dinner to get, yippee. Have a good day, it's Friday last day of the working week (for those still working). xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Evening. Thanks for the good wishes for my test results. I just heard from the doctor and the numbers are worse than last week. Big sigh. ;^) More meds, mores tests, and more specialists. Harold wants me to talk to the specialists before I go through all the tests. He thinks the specialist might have different ideas and order more or less tests. So tomorrow I will chat with the specialists and see what wisdom she has to share.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


Sorry to hear that the tests results were not good. Hope you can get somewhere with talking to the specialist. Loads of love and hugs coming your way. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Evening all from the prison! I am still really enjoying this course, learning lots of strategies to hopefully help me. Also learning lots about myself! Have done lots of walking around the hospital gardens. We are right opposite the Houses of Parliament by the river, a great setting. Next week I am going into another room, I will get all my food done for me, I'll miss my M & S sandwich. I'm moving because I'll have better facilities as I am finding the showers so difficult where I am. I have to pack up all my stuff tonight. 'See you soon.' Xxxx


Glad the course is going ok and you are learning a lot. Try and have a nice relaxing week end. Hope your new accommodations proves to be easier for you. Hang on in thee only one week to go. Still holding your hand. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but brightening Surrey. Yesterday was lovely and warm and we sat in the garden for lunch. Have been out on ct rescue this morning. Little cat was right at the top of one of our conifers so I had to go and talk him down, he managed most of it but slid and fell the last bit. Bentley was very amused. As soon as LC was down the two of them had a mad chase round the garden and then both of them tried to come in for breakfast! Managed to feed the right cat and now he has gone back out to play again.

Have a meeting here this morning for the knit your town wall hanging that the WI are going to do. Then maybe a bit of shopping.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's humid out.
I put food out for our neighbour cat. He didn't eat much, but a grey stray male came timidly up on the porch and gobbled up the food.
Our new dishwasher is now hooked up. Mum wasn't too pleased that the repairman didn't call before he showed up and then complained because stuff was in his way under the sink!
At work, myself and another female coworker complained that none of the females had access to the software and by lunchtime, we had access. I don't think the other ladies had talked about the software prior to this, so they didn't realize that none of them had access.
Knit Night was a lot of fun. One of the husbands showed up. He and his wife knit at the same tension, so they were passing a project back and forth between them since they had only brought one set of needles. The husband had just finished a hat for one of their grandchildren. I was handed a form for a Knitting Retreat on the shores of Georgian Bay IN FEBRUARY!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but brightening Surrey. Yesterday was lovely and warm and we sat in the garden for lunch. Have been out on ct rescue this morning. Little cat was right at the top of one of our conifers so I had to go and talk him down, he managed most of it but slid and fell the last bit. Bentley was very amused. As soon as LC was down the two of them had a mad chase round the garden and then both of them tried to come in for breakfast! Managed to feed the right cat and now he has gone back out to play again.
> 
> Have a meeting here this morning for the knit your town wall hanging that the WI are going to do. Then maybe a bit of shopping.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Poor little cat. I'm glad that you managed to talk him out of the tree.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy damp Wales. Shopping later so no dinner to get, yippee. Have a good day, it's Friday last day of the working week (for those still working). xx


Happy Friday. Enjoy the dinner out.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Not caught up yet but getting there..I've got to try to sleep tonight. It's not been easy to do lately. This time it's been 3 days , maybe slept 2 hrs. all together.
> Love you all, back soon.


Sounds like you need to lock yourself in a bedroom with an eyemask and soothing music/sounds and get some shut-eye.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Evening. Thanks for the good wishes for my test results. I just heard from the doctor and the numbers are worse than last week. Big sigh. ;^) More meds, mores tests, and more specialists. Harold wants me to talk to the specialists before I go through all the tests. He thinks the specialist might have different ideas and order more or less tests. So tomorrow I will chat with the specialists and see what wisdom she has to share.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


Sorry about the poor test results. I hope the specialist has an idea that will work.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Yes I have. I kept pressing the inside button when I first got little car. I thought the button was for petrol but it was to open the bonnet. A nice man put me straight and I was able to get petrol in the right hole. I was very red faced :sm12:


My button for opening the hood/bonnet is way up under the dash. I have to kneel on the outside of the car to reach it. It definitely can't be opened accidentally. My button for my trunk/boot on the other hand is right beside the button for the gas/petrol hatch, and I've accidentally hit that one on several occasions. I usually notice when the trunk/boot lid pops up as I'm pulling away from the pump. Then I have to casually go out and close it, like I meant to do that. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all from the prison! I am still really enjoying this course, learning lots of strategies to hopefully help me. Also learning lots about myself! Have done lots of walking around the hospital gardens. We are right opposite the Houses of Parliament by the river, a great setting. Next week I am going into another room, I will get all my food done for me, I'll miss my M & S sandwich. I'm moving because I'll have better facilities as I am finding the showers so difficult where I am. I have to pack up all my stuff tonight. 'See you soon.' Xxxx


That does sound like a great setting. I hope the new room works out better for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm having another night with the family and I'm not coming up at the weekend. We've just had a lovely Yorkshire pudding dinner. I'm licking my lips. Sil makes a good Yorkshire.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do a grocery shop then go home. It's strange when I can stay over and do what I want. I'm hurting no one and I'm not tied. I was getting my hair done in the morning but Richard and me are going to an appointment so I've cancelled.
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely day.


I hope you and Richard have a lovely time together. It's wonderful that you can "go with the flow" whenever you feel like it.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have the rainbow knit blockers and I love them wayyy better than just single pins, that pattern is lovely!


My LYS now has those. If I had a place to block I'd get some. I do have two sets of blocking wires and blocking mats.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Wow I didn't know software worked like that I thought if the company owned it any employee could use it...I don't blame you for having a problem with it, that is very odd!!


Most enterprise level software, the administrators can control who in the company gets access to the software. That way the company doesn't have to pay for licenses for every employee, just the average number of people who use it in a day. The administrators move the licenses around depending on who needs to use the software. If someone doesn't use the software within 7 days of a license being assigned to them, it is automatically unassigned again. The last that I heard we have 80 licenses left and about 400 people to add to the system. This is new software that people are just starting to use. With some software, like Outlook, my company bought enough licenses for everyone.
(It's just a way for my company to be cheap!!)


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Got it out of a lace stitch book. V v simple but I still go wrong x


I like lace patterns that have 4 or less lines in the pattern. I might be able to memorize those ones.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just away for a week and it's only an hours drive from here. X


Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Chichester. Xx


I saw a show about Chichester on BBC Canada. It's on my list of places to go visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Was that the tigers eye pattern. I'm now doing horseshoes, but still getting in a muddle x


Make sure you have lots of stitch markers and lifelines.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Glad the training is done. I would have a problem with the male workers only, too. Interesting to hear how your discussions go. xxxooo


It went well. We all have access now. And proper documentation that is up to date.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going or I won't get a spot in the parking garage. I'll be happy when they are finished ripping the garage apart.
Everyone have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad the course is going ok and you are learning a lot. Try and have a nice relaxing week end. Hope your new accommodations proves to be easier for you. Hang on in thee only one week to go. Still holding your hand. xxxx


Me, too, Chris! Sounds like it's helping you so far. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but brightening Surrey. Yesterday was lovely and warm and we sat in the garden for lunch. Have been out on ct rescue this morning. Little cat was right at the top of one of our conifers so I had to go and talk him down, he managed most of it but slid and fell the last bit. Bentley was very amused. As soon as LC was down the two of them had a mad chase round the garden and then both of them tried to come in for breakfast! Managed to feed the right cat and now he has gone back out to play again.
> 
> Have a meeting here this morning for the knit your town wall hanging that the WI are going to do. Then maybe a bit of shopping.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Glad the cat rescue went well! Enjoy your morning with the meeting. I'm off early for a meet-up with a couple of friends. Not much else planned for the rest of the day. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 19'C (66'F). It's humid out.
> I put food out for our neighbour cat. He didn't eat much, but a grey stray male came timidly up on the porch and gobbled up the food.
> Our new dishwasher is now hooked up. Mum wasn't too pleased that the repairman didn't call before he showed up and then complained because stuff was in his way under the sink!
> At work, myself and another female coworker complained that none of the females had access to the software and by lunchtime, we had access. I don't think the other ladies had talked about the software prior to this, so they didn't realize that none of them had access.
> Knit Night was a lot of fun. One of the husbands showed up. He and his wife knit at the same tension, so they were passing a project back and forth between them since they had only brought one set of needles. The husband had just finished a hat for one of their grandchildren. I was handed a form for a Knitting Retreat on the shores of Georgian Bay IN FEBRUARY!


Glad you got the dishwasher hooked up in spite of the drama! And, really glad all you ladies now have access to the software. Knit Night sounds like it was fun. That retreat in February sounds fun but very cold!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I saw a show about Chichester on BBC Canada. It's on my list of places to go visit.


Next time your here! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday. Enjoy the dinner out.


Well it makes a change from cooking but it's only dinner at the supermarket, nothing special. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You will need a rear view mirror. :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


You are on top form at the moment, even if you don't feel 100%!! :sm23: :sm24: xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Chichester. Xx


Oh yes, of course you are, duh!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:



> Just away for a week and it's only an hours drive from here. X


Yes, we are the same only in Walmer! Hope you have an interesting and relaxing break!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all from the prison! I am still really enjoying this course, learning lots of strategies to hopefully help me. Also learning lots about myself! Have done lots of walking around the hospital gardens. We are right opposite the Houses of Parliament by the river, a great setting. Next week I am going into another room, I will get all my food done for me, I'll miss my M & S sandwich. I'm moving because I'll have better facilities as I am finding the showers so difficult where I am. I have to pack up all my stuff tonight. 'See you soon.' Xxxx


Hi Chris, hang in there, your 2/3 done!! Good that they are relocating you to somewhere more convenient, hope it works out better for you!! That is a lovely place to be staying, with fantastic views, a room in an hotel near there would cost a small fortune!! Keep your chin up, see you soon xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Yes I have. I kept pressing the inside button when I first got little car. I thought the button was for petrol but it was to open the bonnet. A nice man put me straight and I was able to get petrol in the right hole. I was very red faced :sm12:


I was a little banjaxed when I first put petrol in my little red devil, the opening doesn't have a lock but there is something in there that is supposed to stop anyone being able to syphon out your petrol but I hope I never have to find out if it works or not!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Evening. Thanks for the good wishes for my test results. I just heard from the doctor and the numbers are worse than last week. Big sigh. ;^) More meds, mores tests, and more specialists. Harold wants me to talk to the specialists before I go through all the tests. He thinks the specialist might have different ideas and order more or less tests. So tomorrow I will chat with the specialists and see what wisdom she has to share.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


Sounds like Mr Wonderful had a good idea, it might spare you some of the unnecessary tests! I do really hope this all turns out well for you dear, keeping my fingers crossed and sending you big, healing hugs!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Not caught up yet but getting there..I've got to try to sleep tonight. It's not been easy to do lately. This time it's been 3 days , maybe slept 2 hrs. all together.
> Love you all, back soon.


Can you take herbal remedies? I was reading about one this morning im my magazine, it's called Bonuit and has Valerian and passion flower in it and apparently, it really works after a few nights of taking it. Might be worth a try if you can get it over there! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but brightening Surrey. Yesterday was lovely and warm and we sat in the garden for lunch. Have been out on ct rescue this morning. Little cat was right at the top of one of our conifers so I had to go and talk him down, he managed most of it but slid and fell the last bit. Bentley was very amused. As soon as LC was down the two of them had a mad chase round the garden and then both of them tried to come in for breakfast! Managed to feed the right cat and now he has gone back out to play again.
> 
> Have a meeting here this morning for the knit your town wall hanging that the WI are going to do. Then maybe a bit of shopping.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Well done on the cat rescue, glad no damage was done to yourself or LC!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I was a little banjaxed when I first put petrol in my little red devil, the opening doesn't have a lock but there is something in there that is supposed to stop anyone being able to syphon out your petrol but I hope I never have to find out if it works or not!! xxx


My Panda has one of those, I just wonder if I run out of petrol anytime whether I could fill up from a can. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hello from a grey and slightly muggy London.

Was at one of the Zumba gals houses all yesterday afternoon and it was warm enough to sit out in the garden from 2pm until 5 when dinner was served! We had a lovely roast lamb meal followed by apple and blackberry crumble, yum. They are great hosts and were constantly topping up my glass so I lost track of quick how much I had drunk and finished up with palpitations! At least I know now for certain that alcohol is definitely one of the triggers!!

Have been to work at the shop this morning, the assistant manager was there again today and I have to say that she is much nicer to work with than the manager and we had quite a fun morning and got lots done too!!

DGD is coming here by bus from school on her own for the first time, and should be here in about half an hour! I bet she's really excited and maybe a little scared but she so wants to do it. They are both staying overnight then we are off to London with their mum tomorrow.

Catch you again soon, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My Panda has one of those, I just wonder if I run out of petrol anytime whether I could fill up from a can. xxxx


Good point. I think you would need the spout on it to push past the little 'door' maybe. Don't run out of petrol is probably the best plan!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just away for a week and it's only an hours drive from here. X


Don't miss the wool barn (cannot remember the name. South of the station in Chichester. Turn right if facing south, drive past the entrance to the 4 hour free parking and there is the barn. Wonderful place.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy damp Wales. Shopping later so no dinner to get, yippee. Have a good day, it's Friday last day of the working week (for those still working). xx


It's dreary again here, after a gorgeous day yesterday. Sat in the park for two hours with the twins.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Next time your here! Xx


Yeah. It's just down the road from me!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I was a little banjaxed when I first put petrol in my little red devil, the opening doesn't have a lock but there is something in there that is supposed to stop anyone being able to syphon out your petrol but I hope I never have to find out if it works or not!! xxx


The fuel point on our car also doesn't have a lock, but also no button to open it. I've filled up a few times but when we were on our way back from meriden I could not get it to open. Josephine and Janet had a go, Itried asking a male driver from another car. Eventually I called DH and simply I just needed the key in the ignition! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello from a grey and slightly muggy London.
> 
> Was at one of the Zumba gals houses all yesterday afternoon and it was warm enough to sit out in the garden from 2pm until 5 when dinner was served! We had a lovely roast lamb meal followed by apple and blackberry crumble, yum. They are great hosts and were constantly topping up my glass so I lost track of quick how much I had drunk and finished up with palpitations! At least I know now for certain that alcohol is definitely one of the triggers!!
> 
> Have been to work at the shop this morning, the assistant manager was there again today and I have to say that she is much nicer to work with than the manager and we had quite a fun morning and got lots done too!!
> 
> DGD is coming here by bus from school on her own for the first time, and should be here in about half an hour! I bet she's really excited and maybe a little scared but she so wants to do it. They are both staying overnight then we are off to London with their mum tomorrow.
> 
> Catch you again soon, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Good for DGD, hope secondary school is going well for her


----------



## grandma susan

I've seen the news about hurricane Florence (I think it's called). And I hope and pray you are all safe. Sending you my most,most, love I've got.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Evening. Thanks for the good wishes for my test results. I just heard from the doctor and the numbers are worse than last week. Big sigh. ;^) More meds, mores tests, and more specialists. Harold wants me to talk to the specialists before I go through all the tests. He thinks the specialist might have different ideas and order more or less tests. So tomorrow I will chat with the specialists and see what wisdom she has to share.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


We want you to get better love. Just mull everything over. Love you


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> The fuel point on our car also doesn't have a lock, but also no button to open it. I've filled up a few times but when we were on our way back from meriden I could not get it to open. Josephine and Janet had a go, Itried asking a male driver from another car. Eventually I called DH and simply I just needed the key in the ignition! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Oops. xx :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Don't miss the wool barn (cannot remember the name. South of the station in Chichester. Turn right if facing south, drive past the entrance to the 4 hour free parking and there is the barn. Wonderful place.


Thanks Janet. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> The fuel point on our car also doesn't have a lock, but also no button to open it. I've filled up a few times but when we were on our way back from meriden I could not get it to open. Josephine and Janet had a go, Itried asking a male driver from another car. Eventually I called DH and simply I just needed the key in the ignition! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Oh, that's a new one!! I would be worried someone would nab the keys out of the car while I was filling it up!!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good for DGD, hope secondary school is going well for her


She arrived safely, looking very grown up and has just gone off voluntarily to do some homework!! She is finding school a challenge but is generally enjoying it! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> She arrived safely, looking very grown up and has just gone off voluntarily to do some homework!! She is finding school a challenge but is generally enjoying it! xxxx


So glad she likes her new school. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> She arrived safely, looking very grown up and has just gone off voluntarily to do some homework!! She is finding school a challenge but is generally enjoying it! xxxx


Great! So glad she is enjoying school. Have a wonderful weekend with them. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Great news, Judi, so pleased for you! xxxx


Great news! YAY.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> She arrived safely, looking very grown up and has just gone off voluntarily to do some homework!! She is finding school a challenge but is generally enjoying it! xxxx


Great news and so grown up


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp, dreary Wales. Nothing planned for today but we are going out to our neighbours tonight for a belated birthday party so that will make a nice change, plenty of food, talk and wine, shame I don't like wine but will make up for it with a TM when I get home. Enjoy your Saturday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nothing much planned for today although I had better think about doing some packing as we go on Monday and tomorrow we are out for a birthday lunch for gs2 who will be 14 on Tuesday.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Gks here and we are shortly heading for their house to collect their mum and then we are all off up to town for the day.
Poor Jake has double braces on his teeth now and is still getting used to them, bless him!
Catch you all later, Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Gks here and we are shortly heading for their house to collect their mum and then we are all off up to town for the day.
> Poor Jake has double braces on his teeth now and is still getting used to them, bless him!
> Catch you all later, Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Sympathies to Jake. Gs2 has had them for 4 yrs now. Will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone! Not sure what is planned for today. Probably a bit of packing and a bit of grocery shopping, otherwise knitting sounds like a good idea. I hope you all are having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Lots of love to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Everyone must be busy, it's very quiet on here today. I've had a quiet day as both DH & DD ended up going to work today. Outside of the school holidays I don't often get the house to myself so it's been an unexpected treat. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Everyone must be busy, it's very quiet on here today. I've had a quiet day as both DH & DD ended up going to work today. Outside of the school holidays I don't often get the house to myself so it's been an unexpected treat. Hope everyone is ok


I popped in a couple of times while I was out with the family and they were all on _their_ phones and nobody had been on since my last post!! Hope everyone is ok! We had a good time up in London and solved the murder mystery, finishing up at the Monument (to the Great Fire of London). Walked quite a long way today, but it was fun!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I've been in and out but no-one was here. Lucky you having a nice quiet 'me' day Rebecca and that you finished solving you mystery June, Off to the party in an hours time, can't say I'm looking forward to it too much but there's nothing on TV tonight so will show willing. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Everyone must be busy, it's very quiet on here today. I've had a quiet day as both DH & DD ended up going to work today. Outside of the school holidays I don't often get the house to myself so it's been an unexpected treat. Hope everyone is ok


I love days like that when I have the house all to myself! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I popped in a couple of times while I was out with the family and they were all on _their_ phones and nobody had been on since my last post!! Hope everyone is ok! We had a good time up in London and solved the murder mystery, finishing up at the Monument (to the Great Fire of London). Walked quite a long way today, but it was fun!! xxxx


That sounds like a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been in and out but no-one was here. Lucky you having a nice quiet 'me' day Rebecca and that you finished solving you mystery June, Off to the party in an hours time, can't say I'm looking forward to it too much but there's nothing on TV tonight so will show willing. xx


At least you'll get out of the house for a few hours. I hope you have a great time! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been in and out but no-one was here. Lucky you having a nice quiet 'me' day Rebecca and that you finished solving you mystery June, Off to the party in an hours time, can't say I'm looking forward to it too much but there's nothing on TV tonight so will show willing. xx


You never know, it might be fun and good practice for when you are back in civilisation and getting invitations all over the place!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You never know, it might be fun and good practice for when you are back in civilisation and getting invitations all over the place!! xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

I've succumbed .. I've put the central heating on tonight. It's quite cold. 

John came up to mow the lawn but our lawnmower has given up the ghost. Albert used to have to keep taking it to pieces but I can't. Looks like I'll have to get another one. I'm hoping it's the time of the year for gardening sales.

I've had a quiet day apart from marg being here most of the afternoon !,, tomorrow she is going away for a night and Karen next door is off to Spain. She's never been on a plane since she has become paralysed so she is dreading it. I'm sure she'll be ok once she's out there. We will text.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! Gks here and we are shortly heading for their house to collect their mum and then we are all off up to town for the day.
> Poor Jake has double braces on his teeth now and is still getting used to them, bless him!
> Catch you all later, Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Poor jake. Richard wore them for four years I think it was. They can get very painful when they get them tightened up. I feel for jake.


----------



## grandma susan

How is the weather over the pond my sisters?


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> How is the weather over the pond my sisters?


We're supposed to be getting rain today and more tomorrow. But not anything like those poor folks in the path of the hurricane. Thankfully! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Afternoon from my little sunny wonderful corner of the world. Weather is so idyllic that if the mosquitoes would leave a person alone it would a wonderful day to spend outdoors.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I popped in a couple of times while I was out with the family and they were all on _their_ phones and nobody had been on since my last post!! Hope everyone is ok! We had a good time up in London and solved the murder mystery, finishing up at the Monument (to the Great Fire of London). Walked quite a long way today, but it was fun!! xxxx


Sounds like lots of fun


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been in and out but no-one was here. Lucky you having a nice quiet 'me' day Rebecca and that you finished solving you mystery June, Off to the party in an hours time, can't say I'm looking forward to it too much but there's nothing on TV tonight so will show willing. xx


Go and have a great time, shake the party up a little :sm11:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> I love days like that when I have the house all to myself! xxxooo


I do too especially when unexpected.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:42 pm EDT and 34’c 93’f under full sun with no breeze to speak of. I put the stinking air conditioning on in the car as it was just too hot. I’ve been to bank, Costco, PetSmart, Michaels, my LYS (DD needed a ball for one of her projects) and I still need to go to Canadian Tire. And I forgot to pick up soy sauce, so I’ll do that tomorrow between loads of laundry. 
We’re going to a sushi restaurant tonight as my penance for forgetting DD’s birthday while I was on training. 
Oh and Stuart is back at the hospital as he fell again, this time in the bathroom and hit his head on the counter. 
Just popped on here to say hi before I run again. Princess kitty is sitting on my chocolate bar and melting it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Afternoon from my little sunny wonderful corner of the world. Weather is so idyllic that if the mosquitoes would leave a person alone it would a wonderful day to spend outdoors.


We also have the "smoke" gnats (non-biting but they want to go in your mouth and nose) and the biting gnats. So i'm Covered in bites.
I dislike getting covered in bug spray. My skin feels like it can't breathe with that stuff on.
It might be time to get a ???? tent.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I've succumbed .. I've put the central heating on tonight. It's quite cold.
> 
> John came up to mow the lawn but our lawnmower has given up the ghost. Albert used to have to keep taking it to pieces but I can't. Looks like I'll have to get another one. I'm hoping it's the time of the year for gardening sales.
> 
> I've had a quiet day apart from marg being here most of the afternoon !,, tomorrow she is going away for a night and Karen next door is off to Spain. She's never been on a plane since she has become paralysed so she is dreading it. I'm sure she'll be ok once she's out there. We will text.


It's been cool here as well today. You may well find a good lawn at a sale price at this time of year


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> How is the weather over the pond my sisters?


Sunny, but hot and humid????????


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:42 pm EDT and 34'c 93'f under full sun with no breeze to speak of. I put the stinking air conditioning on in the car as it was just too hot. I've been to bank, Costco, PetSmart, Michaels, my LYS (DD needed a ball for one of her projects) and I still need to go to Canadian Tire. And I forgot to pick up soy sauce, so I'll do that tomorrow between loads of laundry.
> We're going to a sushi restaurant tonight as my penance for forgetting DD's birthday while I was on training.
> Oh and Stuart is back at the hospital as he fell again, this time in the bathroom and hit his head on the counter.
> Just popped on here to say hi before I run again. Princess kitty is sitting on my chocolate bar and melting it.


It's 8 o'clock and dark and you've reminded me that I have washing on the line, it's probably damp again now :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've succumbed .. I've put the central heating on tonight. It's quite cold.
> 
> John came up to mow the lawn but our lawnmower has given up the ghost. Albert used to have to keep taking it to pieces but I can't. Looks like I'll have to get another one. I'm hoping it's the time of the year for gardening sales.
> 
> I've had a quiet day apart from marg being here most of the afternoon !,, tomorrow she is going away for a night and Karen next door is off to Spain. She's never been on a plane since she has become paralysed so she is dreading it. I'm sure she'll be ok once she's out there. We will text.


I had the heating on a few nights ago when it went down to 9'c. Now the air con is on again.
The barbecues are all on sale so I lawnmowers will be too. I hope you find a new shiny mower that doesn't give you anymore trouble.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been in and out but no-one was here. Lucky you having a nice quiet 'me' day Rebecca and that you finished solving you mystery June, Off to the party in an hours time, can't say I'm looking forward to it too much but there's nothing on TV tonight so will show willing. xx


Have a wonderful time at the party.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> It's 8 o'clock and dark and you've reminded me that I have washing on the line, it's probably damp again now :sm16:


Leave it there until tomorrow then :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to go now to the Canadian Tire store. I may just pick up the soya sauce at the grocery store near Canadian Tire so I don’t have to go out again tomorrow. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I do too especially when unexpected.


Yes, it's a double bonus! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:42 pm EDT and 34'c 93'f under full sun with no breeze to speak of. I put the stinking air conditioning on in the car as it was just too hot. I've been to bank, Costco, PetSmart, Michaels, my LYS (DD needed a ball for one of her projects) and I still need to go to Canadian Tire. And I forgot to pick up soy sauce, so I'll do that tomorrow between loads of laundry.
> We're going to a sushi restaurant tonight as my penance for forgetting DD's birthday while I was on training.
> Oh and Stuart is back at the hospital as he fell again, this time in the bathroom and hit his head on the counter.
> Just popped on here to say hi before I run again. Princess kitty is sitting on my chocolate bar and melting it.


Busy day for you! Happy Birthday to your DD! Sorry to hear Stuart fell again and hurt himelf. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> How is the weather over the pond my sisters?


It's quite warm here today at 89F!


----------



## binkbrice

I have had a weird day now just trying to finish some laundry then going to the store I have no sugar for my coffee so I didn’t have any today.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Go and have a great time, shake the party up a little :sm11:


Well it wasn't a shake it up sort of party but quite a pleasant evening with all the neighbours and family, home now and having a well earned glass of TM. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I had the heating on a few nights ago when it went down to 9'c. Now the air con is on again.
> The barbecues are all on sale so I lawnmowers will be too. I hope you find a new shiny mower that doesn't give you anymore trouble.


We've had our heat on for a couple of weeks now, I'm sure I'm feeling the cold more, I must be getting old. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it wasn't a shake it up sort of party but quite a pleasant evening with all the neighbours and family, home now and having a well earned glass of TM. xx


Glad it was a pleasant evening for you. Enjoy your Tia Maria. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad it was a pleasant evening for you. Enjoy your Tia Maria. :sm24: xxxooo


Oh I am doing. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I am doing. xx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I am doing. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Good for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for you.


How are the house viewings going? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> How are the house viewings going? xx


Very slow...the whole market now is very depressed; there are very few lookers and even less buyers. Our neighbor has dropped his price by over $50k because he needs to get out as he is moving into a new one soon. That's going to affect our price too. Realtors think it should pick up next week. I sure hope so. I'm now officially nervous about it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Very slow...the whole market now is very depressed; there are very few lockers and even less buyers. Our neighbor has dropped his price by over $50k because he needs to get out as he is moving into a new one soon. That's going to affect our price too. Realtors think it should pick up next week. I sure hope so. I'm now officially nervous about it.


Join the club. xx :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Join the club. xx :sm16:


I may join you in the Tia Maria club also.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Leave it there until tomorrow then :sm01:


Hahaha DH went and got it :sm08: I felt bad about that as he had been at work all day, at work early all last week and on call for the last three weeks getting two call outs in the last week alone. Anyway it's in and dry now


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I have to go now to the Canadian Tire store. I may just pick up the soya sauce at the grocery store near Canadian Tire so I don't have to go out again tomorrow.
> Everyone have a great day.


Good forward planning


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it's a double bonus! xxxooo


I had known for a wee while DH was going to be working but then DD came home on Friday and said she had been asked to go in to work the next day. She went to one of her company's two shops to help at a party. She had to demonstrate to a group of girls aged nine how to ice unicorn biscuits, they were all much in awe of her skills


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it wasn't a shake it up sort of party but quite a pleasant evening with all the neighbours and family, home now and having a well earned glass of TM. xx


Well I'm glad you had something different to do, somewhere to get out to even if it was just the neighbours- a change is as good as a rest :sm02:


----------



## linkan

Hello ladies, it's just about 4am and I'm wide awake.
So much has been going on around here to get into too much detail, but let's give it a go.
The last time i went to sewing circle dh dropped me off while he took his dad out to dinner. He does this every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
All the kids were home alone and we found out later that they got into a fight. Doesn't matter over what.. What matters is dd1's husband threatened Ethan (ds) with a machete !
They apparently talked it all out, but that's irrelevant to Dh and me.
So Dh told dd1 & her dh that they have to move out by Monday. They broke the one rule of this house that we demand , and that is that this is a house of peace and therefore no fighting Will be tolerated .... Period.
They have been working on their van to get it ready since then. 
It will ultimately be their first apartment together. 
Of course there's more , dd1 is two weeks late so she may be pregnant ...Neither of them has a job..or money... It's a bit stressful.????
Dh and i feel very much the same about her husband, and it was ds that kept Rick from picking him up by the mouth with a recently fired shotgun and throwing him out the door for threatening our son. 
......dh can look pretty scary when he's upset.. Not to me but to anyone else.. I mean ,hes a big guy lol.

On top of all this, i started feeling a strange pain in my elbow a few weeks back..it had a swollen knot just above it.. Now it's my whole left arm from neck to wrist. .... You know what they say, if it's not one thing ,it's two.

As soon as dd1 and her dh are moved out , Rick is tearing out part of the wall connecting the two rooms and making it all our room/craft room. This way there's no place for anyone to move back into once and for all. 

I know y'all are here for me and I'm so grateful, but i still hate dumping all this drama out . i hope it doesn't make anyone think differently of my family. Dd is just young and making rash decisions , and ds is young and hates her decisions. They don't yet understand just how precious they should be to each other. 

.. The edge of H-Flo is suppose to reach us sometime Monday, it won't be real bad. It will be like a typical storm by then. I've been keeping tabs on things in the Carolina's and the devastation is heartbreaking....falling trees killing a mother and infant... 77 yr old man drowns while looking for his dog..

It really puts my troubles in perspective. . and i know that this too shall pass and hopefully we will come out the other side stronger and a little wiser.

Love and hugs y'all.Xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry for the book y'all ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I had known for a wee while DH was going to be working but then DD came home on Friday and said she had been asked to go in to work the next day. She went to one of her company's two shops to help at a party. She had to demonstrate to a group of girls aged nine how to ice unicorn biscuits, they were all much in awe of her skills


Well done MM. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I may join you in the Tia Maria club also.


You'd be very welcome. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Angela, so sorry all this is happening. I think you DH is right and making your house just for you. When all said and done you must look after yourself and your health. Sending you many calm and loving hugs. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's just about 4am and I'm wide awake.
> So much has been going on around here to get into too much detail, but let's give it a go.
> The last time i went to sewing circle dh dropped me off while he took his dad out to dinner. He does this every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> All the kids were home alone and we found out later that they got into a fight. Doesn't matter over what.. What matters is dd1's husband threatened Ethan (ds) with a machete !
> They apparently talked it all out, but that's irrelevant to Dh and me.
> So Dh told dd1 & her dh that they have to move out by Monday. They broke the one rule of this house that we demand , and that is that this is a house of peace and therefore no fighting Will be tolerated .... Period.
> They have been working on their van to get it ready since then.
> It will ultimately be their first apartment together.
> Of course there's more , dd1 is two weeks late so she may be pregnant ...Neither of them has a job..or money... It's a bit stressful.????
> Dh and i feel very much the same about her husband, and it was ds that kept Rick from picking him up by the mouth with a recently fired shotgun and throwing him out the door for threatening our son.
> ......dh can look pretty scary when he's upset.. Not to me but to anyone else.. I mean ,hes a big guy lol.
> 
> On top of all this, i started feeling a strange pain in my elbow a few weeks back..it had a swollen knot just above it.. Now it's my whole left arm from neck to wrist. .... You know what they say, if it's not one thing ,it's two.
> 
> As soon as dd1 and her dh are moved out , Rick is tearing out part of the wall connecting the two rooms and making it all our room/craft room. This way there's no place for anyone to move back into once and for all.
> 
> I know y'all are here for me and I'm so grateful, but i still hate dumping all this drama out . i hope it doesn't make anyone think differently of my family. Dd is just young and making rash decisions , and ds is young and hates her decisions. They don't yet understand just how precious they should be to each other.
> 
> .. The edge of H-Flo is suppose to reach us sometime Monday, it won't be real bad. It will be like a typical storm by then. I've been keeping tabs on things in the Carolina's and the devastation is heartbreaking....falling trees killing a mother and infant... 77 yr old man drowns while looking for his dog..
> 
> It really puts my troubles in perspective. . and i know that this too shall pass and hopefully we will come out the other side stronger and a little wiser.
> 
> Love and hugs y'all.Xoxoxo


Wow so much for a peaceful weekend hope it will be all sorted by tomorrow. Good idea to remove the spare room and it will make a lovely den/craft room for you. Keep dumping on us we are here to listen, hope you managed to get some sleep after getting that off you chest, sleep always helps. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We had another cat drama yesterday. This time Bentley decided to go up the tallest conifer in the garden, it is over two times as tall as our house. He got about halfway up and then realized just how high he was and started crying. Took me a while to figure out where he was. Anyway I managed to talk him down, unfortunately the last 10 foot are just straight trunk so he scrambled, slid and fell down that bit. He was a bit shaken up but non the worse for his ordeal. I hope he'll not be trying that again any time soon.

Today we are going out to lunch with the family as it gs2 birthday next Tuesday and then I guess we'd better get packed this evening.

Have a relaxing Sunday everyone xx


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's just about 4am and I'm wide awake.
> So much has been going on around here to get into too much detail, but let's give it a go.
> The last time i went to sewing circle dh dropped me off while he took his dad out to dinner. He does this every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> All the kids were home alone and we found out later that they got into a fight. Doesn't matter over what.. What matters is dd1's husband threatened Ethan (ds) with a machete !
> They apparently talked it all out, but that's irrelevant to Dh and me.
> So Dh told dd1 & her dh that they have to move out by Monday. They broke the one rule of this house that we demand , and that is that this is a house of peace and therefore no fighting Will be tolerated .... Period.
> They have been working on their van to get it ready since then.
> It will ultimately be their first apartment together.
> Of course there's more , dd1 is two weeks late so she may be pregnant ...Neither of them has a job..or money... It's a bit stressful.????
> Dh and i feel very much the same about her husband, and it was ds that kept Rick from picking him up by the mouth with a recently fired shotgun and throwing him out the door for threatening our son.
> ......dh can look pretty scary when he's upset.. Not to me but to anyone else.. I mean ,hes a big guy lol.
> 
> On top of all this, i started feeling a strange pain in my elbow a few weeks back..it had a swollen knot just above it.. Now it's my whole left arm from neck to wrist. .... You know what they say, if it's not one thing ,it's two.
> 
> As soon as dd1 and her dh are moved out , Rick is tearing out part of the wall connecting the two rooms and making it all our room/craft room. This way there's no place for anyone to move back into once and for all.
> 
> I know y'all are here for me and I'm so grateful, but i still hate dumping all this drama out . i hope it doesn't make anyone think differently of my family. Dd is just young and making rash decisions , and ds is young and hates her decisions. They don't yet understand just how precious they should be to each other.
> 
> .. The edge of H-Flo is suppose to reach us sometime Monday, it won't be real bad. It will be like a typical storm by then. I've been keeping tabs on things in the Carolina's and the devastation is heartbreaking....falling trees killing a mother and infant... 77 yr old man drowns while looking for his dog..
> 
> It really puts my troubles in perspective. . and i know that this too shall pass and hopefully we will come out the other side stronger and a little wiser.
> 
> Love and hugs y'all.Xoxoxo


You are right to look at these things as ways of strengthening, you will come out the other side. In the meantime it feels tough but with your positive outlook you will come through it


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow so much for a peaceful weekend hope it will be all sorted by tomorrow. Good idea to remove the spare room and it will make a lovely den/craft room for you. Keep dumping on us we are here to listen, hope you managed to get some sleep after getting that off you chest, sleep always helps. xx


Morning Jacky, how you doing? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> You are right to look at these things as ways of strengthening, you will come out the other side. In the meantime it feels tough but with your positive outlook you will come through it


Morning Rebecca, how are you? xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We had another cat drama yesterday. This time Bentley decided to go up the tallest conifer in the garden, it is over two times as tall as our house. He got about halfway up and then realized just how high he was and started crying. Took me a while to figure out where he was. Anyway I managed to talk him down, unfortunately the last 10 foot are just straight trunk so he scrambled, slid and fell down that bit. He was a bit shaken up but non the worse for his ordeal. I hope he'll not be trying that again any time soon.
> 
> Today we are going out to lunch with the family as it gs2 birthday next Tuesday and then I guess we'd better get packed this evening.
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday everyone xx


Do cats learn lessons from their experiences :sm16:

Have a good time with the family.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Yawn, I think it's good morning all from a wet and windy Wales. Had a bit of a late night last night but did I get a lie-in this morning, did I hell. Up at the usual time, get breakfast, prepare dinner and am now sitting down trying to wake up. Nothing much is going to get done today just get some knitting done if I'm careful, it's only an 1898 hat but knitting and half asleep done always mix. So see you later if I'm still awake or not in the frog pond. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca, how are you? xx


Good thanks, had a nice lie in this morning so feeling refreshed


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Do cats learn lessons from their experiences :sm16:
> 
> Have a good time with the family.


Cats are supposed to have good memories, but I think Bentley was just showing off as little cat went up a smaller tree!! The two of them were having amad game of chase around the garden before he went up the tree. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good thanks, had a nice lie in this morning so feeling refreshed


Just had my coffee and now off to have a shower and I may have woken up by then! Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Just had my coffee and now off to have a shower and I may have woken up by then! Enjoy your day. xx


Thanks you too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We had another cat drama yesterday. This time Bentley decided to go up the tallest conifer in the garden, it is over two times as tall as our house. He got about halfway up and then realized just how high he was and started crying. Took me a while to figure out where he was. Anyway I managed to talk him down, unfortunately the last 10 foot are just straight trunk so he scrambled, slid and fell down that bit. He was a bit shaken up but non the worse for his ordeal. I hope he'll not be trying that again any time soon.
> 
> Today we are going out to lunch with the family as it gs2 birthday next Tuesday and then I guess we'd better get packed this evening.
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday everyone xx


What's with cats and high trees at the moment, is it a case of anything you can do I can better and then whoops no I can't. At the party last night one of the men was winding the cat up - he ended up with a bloody finger, serves him right. Have a good family lunch and get that packing done. We are off to Derby next weekend for my cousin's Golden Wedding, it's funny I don't go anywhere for months and now twice in a week. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What's with cats and high trees at the moment, is it a case of anything you can do I can better and then whoops no I can't. At the party last night one of the men was winding the cat up - he ended up with a bloody finger, serves him right. Have a good family lunch and get that packing done. We are off to Derby next weekend for my cousin's Golden Wedding, it's funny I don't go anywhere for months and now twice in a week. xx


It will do you good to have a bit of time away. Bentley was definitely showing off. Packing won't take long I have it down to a fine art. It's just Mr P, but I will leave him to sort out his own stuff, so heaven knows how that will turn out. I have a craft bag with as much as I cam cram in of all the crafts I am likely to do and of course there are several craft shops that I will just have to visit. I shall adopt my Canadian travel technique. Take one small bag of clothes and bring bag one huge bag of craft items. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It will do you good to have a bit of time away. Bentley was definitely showing off. Packing won't take long I have it down to a fine art. It's just Mr P, but I will leave him to sort out his own stuff, so heaven knows how that will turn out. I have a craft bag with as much as I cam cram in of all the crafts I am likely to do and of course there are several craft shops that I will just have to visit. I shall adopt my Canadian travel technique. Take one small bag of clothes and bring bag one huge bag of craft items. xxxx


Sounds the perfect technique, not so sure about leaving Mr. P to do his own, DH wouldn't know where to start, no forward thoughts of what he might need. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

I'm still awake and i thank you all for the advice and good vibes. And just for being here. 

I was suppose to go to a friend's baptism today but that isn't happening. We aren't leaving the kiddos alone in the house till they've moved out. 

Wednesday I've got to take FIL back for his protime check again for the warfarin . and then Thursday is going to be special ! 
It's grandparents day at sweet peas school, and we were asked to attend. We will get to visit her classroom and eat lunch with her. Dh is as excited as i am. He's told his boss that he will be late that day..so cute. I've really missed Mondays and Tuesdays with her ???? 
But i also hate to say that I'm glad for a little break she was beginning to wear me out. As much as I'd love to see her everyday...y'all know what i mean. After they leave you fall on the bed and take a breathe lol.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've succumbed .. I've put the central heating on tonight. It's quite cold.
> 
> John came up to mow the lawn but our lawnmower has given up the ghost. Albert used to have to keep taking it to pieces but I can't. Looks like I'll have to get another one. I'm hoping it's the time of the year for gardening sales.
> 
> I've had a quiet day apart from marg being here most of the afternoon !,, tomorrow she is going away for a night and Karen next door is off to Spain. She's never been on a plane since she has become paralysed so she is dreading it. I'm sure she'll be ok once she's out there. We will text.


I'm sure Karen will be very well looked after on her journey. Shame about the lawn mower but I think you have probably timed it just right for the end of summer sales!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

Okay I'm gonna try to sleep for a bit. Y'all have a wonderful day today ????????????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Poor jake. Richard wore them for four years I think it was. They can get very painful when they get them tightened up. I feel for jake.


Thanks Susan, yeah, I do too, I can't understand what he's saying half the time and it's in and out all the time when he's eating but they said that if he's good and perseveres, it should work in nine months instead 18 and he's determined to get rid of it ASAP!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Afternoon from my little sunny wonderful corner of the world. Weather is so idyllic that if the mosquitoes would leave a person alone it would a wonderful day to spend outdoors.


What a nuisance that they like the same weather as us!!! :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:42 pm EDT and 34'c 93'f under full sun with no breeze to speak of. I put the stinking air conditioning on in the car as it was just too hot. I've been to bank, Costco, PetSmart, Michaels, my LYS (DD needed a ball for one of her projects) and I still need to go to Canadian Tire. And I forgot to pick up soy sauce, so I'll do that tomorrow between loads of laundry.
> We're going to a sushi restaurant tonight as my penance for forgetting DD's birthday while I was on training.
> Oh and Stuart is back at the hospital as he fell again, this time in the bathroom and hit his head on the counter.
> Just popped on here to say hi before I run again. Princess kitty is sitting on my chocolate bar and melting it.


Busy lady!! Hope the chocolate was still edible!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds the perfect technique, not so sure about leaving Mr. P to do his own, DH wouldn't know where to start, no forward thoughts of what he might need. xx :sm09: :sm16:


Mr P is learning.......slowly! X


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it wasn't a shake it up sort of party but quite a pleasant evening with all the neighbours and family, home now and having a well earned glass of TM. xx


You should have been drinking their's while you were at the party!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had our heat on for a couple of weeks now, I'm sure I'm feeling the cold more, I must be getting old. xx :sm09: :sm09:


You getting old?? Never!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Very slow...the whole market now is very depressed; there are very few lookers and even less buyers. Our neighbor has dropped his price by over $50k because he needs to get out as he is moving into a new one soon. That's going to affect our price too. Realtors think it should pick up next week. I sure hope so. I'm now officially nervous about it.


$50k is indeed a huge drop in price and I have everything crossed that you will not have to do anything like that!! Just b r e a t h e !!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan, yeah, I do too, I can't understand what he's saying half the time and it's in and out all the time when he's eating but they said that if he's good and perseveres, it should work in nine months instead 18 and he's determined to get rid of it ASAP!! xxx


Gs2s braces are cemented to his teeth so he can't take them out. He is officially p.......d off with them! X


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hahaha DH went and got it :sm08: I felt bad about that as he had been at work all day, at work early all last week and on call for the last three weeks getting two call outs in the last week alone. Anyway it's in and dry now


He's a sweetie but I know you do lots of lovely things for him too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I had known for a wee while DH was going to be working but then DD came home on Friday and said she had been asked to go in to work the next day. She went to one of her company's two shops to help at a party. She had to demonstrate to a group of girls aged nine how to ice unicorn biscuits, they were all much in awe of her skills


Awww, Liv would love that! She went to a cupcake icing party not so long ago, the mess when I got there to collect her was unbelievable!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is learning.......slowly! X


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You should have been drinking their's while you were at the party!!! xxxx


They only had wine, haven't trained them to get TM. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You getting old?? Never!!! xxxx


Day by day. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's just about 4am and I'm wide awake.
> So much has been going on around here to get into too much detail, but let's give it a go.
> The last time i went to sewing circle dh dropped me off while he took his dad out to dinner. He does this every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> All the kids were home alone and we found out later that they got into a fight. Doesn't matter over what.. What matters is dd1's husband threatened Ethan (ds) with a machete !
> They apparently talked it all out, but that's irrelevant to Dh and me.
> So Dh told dd1 & her dh that they have to move out by Monday. They broke the one rule of this house that we demand , and that is that this is a house of peace and therefore no fighting Will be tolerated .... Period.
> They have been working on their van to get it ready since then.
> It will ultimately be their first apartment together.
> Of course there's more , dd1 is two weeks late so she may be pregnant ...Neither of them has a job..or money... It's a bit stressful.????
> Dh and i feel very much the same about her husband, and it was ds that kept Rick from picking him up by the mouth with a recently fired shotgun and throwing him out the door for threatening our son.
> ......dh can look pretty scary when he's upset.. Not to me but to anyone else.. I mean ,hes a big guy lol.
> 
> On top of all this, i started feeling a strange pain in my elbow a few weeks back..it had a swollen knot just above it.. Now it's my whole left arm from neck to wrist. .... You know what they say, if it's not one thing ,it's two.
> 
> As soon as dd1 and her dh are moved out , Rick is tearing out part of the wall connecting the two rooms and making it all our room/craft room. This way there's no place for anyone to move back into once and for all.
> 
> I know y'all are here for me and I'm so grateful, but i still hate dumping all this drama out . i hope it doesn't make anyone think differently of my family. Dd is just young and making rash decisions , and ds is young and hates her decisions. They don't yet understand just how precious they should be to each other.
> 
> .. The edge of H-Flo is suppose to reach us sometime Monday, it won't be real bad. It will be like a typical storm by then. I've been keeping tabs on things in the Carolina's and the devastation is heartbreaking....falling trees killing a mother and infant... 77 yr old man drowns while looking for his dog..
> 
> It really puts my troubles in perspective. . and i know that this too shall pass and hopefully we will come out the other side stronger and a little wiser.
> 
> Love and hugs y'all.Xoxoxo


Oh darling girl, so sad that you are having to deal with this grief when you and Rick have been such generous parents to your brood. Hopefully, this will all blow over soon but I think you are probably right to make their returning to the fold impossible, you deserve some peace and space to yourselves. I've met your kids and they are both wonderful, love them dearly but when you introduce another guy into the mix, especially one of whom nobody approves - except dd1, I suppose trouble was inevitable. Sending you the biggest hugs I have and hope you keep safe from the end of this dreadful storm, I too have been reading the stories, it's just tragic. Love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We had another cat drama yesterday. This time Bentley decided to go up the tallest conifer in the garden, it is over two times as tall as our house. He got about halfway up and then realized just how high he was and started crying. Took me a while to figure out where he was. Anyway I managed to talk him down, unfortunately the last 10 foot are just straight trunk so he scrambled, slid and fell down that bit. He was a bit shaken up but non the worse for his ordeal. I hope he'll not be trying that again any time soon.
> 
> Today we are going out to lunch with the family as it gs2 birthday next Tuesday and then I guess we'd better get packed this evening.
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday everyone xx


Oh poor Bentley, I bet he only did that because his pal had done it and got away with it, silly boy!! Yes, I ought to go and do some packing too, Jake very kindly got the bags from the loft yesterday, now I have to go and put stuff in them!! Enjoy DS1's birthday lunch and please wish him a very happy 14th birthday from me and mine!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm still awake and i thank you all for the advice and good vibes. And just for being here.
> 
> I was suppose to go to a friend's baptism today but that isn't happening. We aren't leaving the kiddos alone in the house till they've moved out.
> 
> Wednesday I've got to take FIL back for his protime check again for the warfarin . and then Thursday is going to be special !
> It's grandparents day at sweet peas school, and we were asked to attend. We will get to visit her classroom and eat lunch with her. Dh is as excited as i am. He's told his boss that he will be late that day..so cute. I've really missed Mondays and Tuesdays with her ????
> But i also hate to say that I'm glad for a little break she was beginning to wear me out. As much as I'd love to see her everyday...y'all know what i mean. After they leave you fall on the bed and take a breathe lol.


It's taken centuries but they really have the right age for kids to move on down to a fine art! You did such a wonderful job with SP which will stand her in good stead always but as you say, eventually, they get a little too much and need the professionals to move in and keep 'em busy!! Liv was exactly the same, we only had her one day a week but nothing else got done while she was here and the place was chaos! It's the same with her moving on to secondary school, she is ready for a more disciplined style of teaching and for widening her circle of friends. Have a lovely time at school with her on Thursday!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gs2s braces are cemented to his teeth so he can't take them out. He is officially p.......d off with them! X


Oh, I can imagine, poor lad!! Jakes are top and bottom and have to come out when he eats and stay in all night! I wish my teeth were straighter but I wouldn't have wanted to go through what our boys are dealing with!! Liv will be next, she has new teeth coming through before the baby teeth come out so the new teeth cannot come through straight!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh poor Bentley, I bet he only did that because his pal had done it and got away with it, silly boy!! Yes, I ought to go and do some packing too, Jake very kindly got the bags from the loft yesterday, now I have to go and put stuff in them!! Enjoy DS1's birthday lunch and please wish him a very happy 14th birthday from me and mine!! xxxxx


Are you away as well next week, where you off to? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sympathies to Jake. Gs2 has had them for 4 yrs now. Will be worth it in the end xx


Harley's look good. Pretty pale blue stones. He doesn't mind them.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's just about 4am and I'm wide awake.
> So much has been going on around here to get into too much detail, but let's give it a go.
> The last time i went to sewing circle dh dropped me off while he took his dad out to dinner. He does this every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> All the kids were home alone and we found out later that they got into a fight. Doesn't matter over what.. What matters is dd1's husband threatened Ethan (ds) with a machete !
> They apparently talked it all out, but that's irrelevant to Dh and me.
> So Dh told dd1 & her dh that they have to move out by Monday. They broke the one rule of this house that we demand , and that is that this is a house of peace and therefore no fighting Will be tolerated .... Period.
> They have been working on their van to get it ready since then.
> It will ultimately be their first apartment together.
> Of course there's more , dd1 is two weeks late so she may be pregnant ...Neither of them has a job..or money... It's a bit stressful.????
> Dh and i feel very much the same about her husband, and it was ds that kept Rick from picking him up by the mouth with a recently fired shotgun and throwing him out the door for threatening our son.
> ......dh can look pretty scary when he's upset.. Not to me but to anyone else.. I mean ,hes a big guy lol.
> 
> On top of all this, i started feeling a strange pain in my elbow a few weeks back..it had a swollen knot just above it.. Now it's my whole left arm from neck to wrist. .... You know what they say, if it's not one thing ,it's two.
> 
> As soon as dd1 and her dh are moved out , Rick is tearing out part of the wall connecting the two rooms and making it all our room/craft room. This way there's no place for anyone to move back into once and for all.
> 
> I know y'all are here for me and I'm so grateful, but i still hate dumping all this drama out . i hope it doesn't make anyone think differently of my family. Dd is just young and making rash decisions , and ds is young and hates her decisions. They don't yet understand just how precious they should be to each other.
> 
> .. The edge of H-Flo is suppose to reach us sometime Monday, it won't be real bad. It will be like a typical storm by then. I've been keeping tabs on things in the Carolina's and the devastation is heartbreaking....falling trees killing a mother and infant... 77 yr old man drowns while looking for his dog..
> 
> It really puts my troubles in perspective. . and i know that this too shall pass and hopefully we will come out the other side stronger and a little wiser.
> 
> Love and hugs y'all.Xoxoxo


Family problems can be so stressful, can't they? We bring our children up as best we can, then we have to let them be themselves. I am sorry for all this heartbreak you are going through with your DD, but the loving family ties will tell in the end.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh I'm so sorry for the book y'all ????????


Don't apologise. We understand and love you.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm still awake and i thank you all for the advice and good vibes. And just for being here.
> 
> I was suppose to go to a friend's baptism today but that isn't happening. We aren't leaving the kiddos alone in the house till they've moved out.
> 
> Wednesday I've got to take FIL back for his protime check again for the warfarin . and then Thursday is going to be special !
> It's grandparents day at sweet peas school, and we were asked to attend. We will get to visit her classroom and eat lunch with her. Dh is as excited as i am. He's told his boss that he will be late that day..so cute. I've really missed Mondays and Tuesdays with her ????
> But i also hate to say that I'm glad for a little break she was beginning to wear me out. As much as I'd love to see her everyday...y'all know what i mean. After they leave you fall on the bed and take a breathe lol.


I know exactly what you mean. I'm always kn......d after having the twins.


----------



## SaxonLady

DH, DS2 and I went to Thorney Island yesterday, to the Royal Artillery barracks. It has been a military base for a very long time, and was Royal Air Force in the war. There is a military cemetery there with English, Canadian, Australian, New Zealand and German graves. The Germans all came down in one crash with just one survivor. They now share the War Graves Commission site with honour. Each year an Anglo-German service is held and we like to go. 
After the service we are invited to the Sergeants Mess. Very cheap drinks. Alan had some American Red Ale which he said was delicious, and 5% proof. I had a couple of 'Wandering Bear' rose wine from South Africa. Best I've had in a while. We shall be looking out for them both!
The weather was incredibly good. A perfect day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Cold and dreary here today. Battle of Britain service this afternoon, so will be suited and booted again.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you away as well next week, where you off to? xxxx


Only down to Walmer (haven't we done this already??!) until Saturday!! Looks like a very nice apartment on the seafront!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Harley's look good. Pretty pale blue stones. He doesn't mind them.


Pretty pale blue stones? Sounds quite hippy!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Family problems can be so stressful, can't they? We bring our children up as best we can, then we have to let them be themselves. I am sorry for all this heartbreak you are going through with your DD, but the loving family ties will tell in the end.


Wise words, Saxy!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Pretty pale blue stones? Sounds quite hippy!!


certainly better than plain metal.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> certainly better than plain metal.


I'll say, although you can't see Jake's when it's in his mouth, it is to push his jaw forward, I think


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Only down to Walmer (haven't we done this already??!) until Saturday!! Looks like a very nice apartment on the seafront!! xxxx


Have fun !!!! xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have been absent for a few days, sort of hibernating due some severe pain, which has now begun to ease off now, so it is much easier to concentrating on what I am doing. I haven't caught up yet, so don't yet know what you lot have been up to, but will begin to know soon.

I hope all of those in the hurricane affected regions of USA are safe. I am now going to do some catch up! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have been absent for a few days, sort of hibernating due some severe pain, which has now begun to ease off now, so it is much easier to concentrating on what I am doing. I haven't caught up yet, so don't yet know what you lot have been up to, but will begin to know soon.
> 
> I hope all of those in the hurricane affected regions of USA are safe. I am now going to do some catch up! xoxoxo


Hi Judi, I was wondering why you were MIA!! Hope the pain goes away very soon, we miss you when you don't appear!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I had known for a wee while DH was going to be working but then DD came home on Friday and said she had been asked to go in to work the next day. She went to one of her company's two shops to help at a party. She had to demonstrate to a group of girls aged nine how to ice unicorn biscuits, they were all much in awe of her skills


In spite of it being work for her, it sounds like fun for her, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's just about 4am and I'm wide awake.
> So much has been going on around here to get into too much detail, but let's give it a go.
> The last time i went to sewing circle dh dropped me off while he took his dad out to dinner. He does this every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> All the kids were home alone and we found out later that they got into a fight. Doesn't matter over what.. What matters is dd1's husband threatened Ethan (ds) with a machete !
> They apparently talked it all out, but that's irrelevant to Dh and me.
> So Dh told dd1 & her dh that they have to move out by Monday. They broke the one rule of this house that we demand , and that is that this is a house of peace and therefore no fighting Will be tolerated .... Period.
> They have been working on their van to get it ready since then.
> It will ultimately be their first apartment together.
> Of course there's more , dd1 is two weeks late so she may be pregnant ...Neither of them has a job..or money... It's a bit stressful.????
> Dh and i feel very much the same about her husband, and it was ds that kept Rick from picking him up by the mouth with a recently fired shotgun and throwing him out the door for threatening our son.
> ......dh can look pretty scary when he's upset.. Not to me but to anyone else.. I mean ,hes a big guy lol.
> 
> On top of all this, i started feeling a strange pain in my elbow a few weeks back..it had a swollen knot just above it.. Now it's my whole left arm from neck to wrist. .... You know what they say, if it's not one thing ,it's two.
> 
> As soon as dd1 and her dh are moved out , Rick is tearing out part of the wall connecting the two rooms and making it all our room/craft room. This way there's no place for anyone to move back into once and for all.
> 
> I know y'all are here for me and I'm so grateful, but i still hate dumping all this drama out . i hope it doesn't make anyone think differently of my family. Dd is just young and making rash decisions , and ds is young and hates her decisions. They don't yet understand just how precious they should be to each other.
> 
> .. The edge of H-Flo is suppose to reach us sometime Monday, it won't be real bad. It will be like a typical storm by then. I've been keeping tabs on things in the Carolina's and the devastation is heartbreaking....falling trees killing a mother and infant... 77 yr old man drowns while looking for his dog..
> 
> It really puts my troubles in perspective. . and i know that this too shall pass and hopefully we will come out the other side stronger and a little wiser.
> 
> Love and hugs y'all.Xoxoxo


I'm so sorry, Angela, that you are having to go through all this! I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and hopefully it will all be better soon. Sending many comforting and loving hugs and healing hugs, too, for your arm. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We had another cat drama yesterday. This time Bentley decided to go up the tallest conifer in the garden, it is over two times as tall as our house. He got about halfway up and then realized just how high he was and started crying. Took me a while to figure out where he was. Anyway I managed to talk him down, unfortunately the last 10 foot are just straight trunk so he scrambled, slid and fell down that bit. He was a bit shaken up but non the worse for his ordeal. I hope he'll not be trying that again any time soon.
> 
> Today we are going out to lunch with the family as it gs2 birthday next Tuesday and then I guess we'd better get packed this evening.
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday everyone xx


Glad Bentley made it back down safely. Enjoy your lunch with the family. An early Happy Birthday wish to your GS2. Safe travels tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds the perfect technique, not so sure about leaving Mr. P to do his own, DH wouldn't know where to start, no forward thoughts of what he might need. xx :sm09: :sm16:


I used to pack for Mr. Ric but I finally decided to let him do his own and he does just fine with it! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds the perfect technique, not so sure about leaving Mr. P to do his own, DH wouldn't know where to start, no forward thoughts of what he might need. xx





PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is learning.......slowly! X


I refuse to pack for dh, whenever we are going away, I figure that he is an adult; and knows what he wears, so it is upto him to pack what he needs! That way, if he forgets anything, he can't blame me! :sm10: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I used to pack for Mr. Ric but I finally decided to let him do his own and he does just fine with it! xxxooo


DH puts all of the things he wants to take on the bed and then asks if I think he will need anything else. We also consolidate the toiletry bag. He'll pack the things when all set.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh I'm so sorry for the book y'all ????????


No need to worry about the length of a post, just imagine that you are talking, in person, then it won't seem to be as long .... the spoken word is always shorter than the written word .... and besides you had to get it off your chest!
I hope your arm is feeling better, but just incase it isn't just your arm, it might pay you to get your heart checked! Cardiac conditions often present differently in women, to what the presentation is in men! Just saying! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Busy day for you! Happy Birthday to your DD! Sorry to hear Stuart fell again and hurt himelf. xxxooo


What she said. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have had a weird day now just trying to finish some laundry then going to the store I have no sugar for my coffee so I didn't have any today.....


I would love a cup of coffee, I love the taste of it; but I only have tea, or hot chocolate now, because I am very sensitive to caffeine, and I usually end up having to go to bed after having any of it; now sweet biscuits do the same thing :sm06:, so that is another food item that I like, that has been removed from my treats. :sm16: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> DH puts all of the things he wants to take on the bed and then asks if I think he will need anything else. We also consolidate the toiletry bag. He'll pack the things when all set.


We do the same although I finish up doing the final pack!


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> In spite of it being work for her, it sounds like fun for her, too. xxxooo


She really enjoyed it and is willing to do it again :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I refuse to pack for dh, whenever we are going away, I figure that he is an adult; and knows what he wears, so it is upto him to pack what he needs! That way, if he forgets anything, he can't blame me! :sm10: :sm09: :sm06:


I'm with you there Judi. The first few times DH packed for himself he forgot stuff, now he knows he is responsible for remembering his own jumper to keep him warm- he's been cold without one enough times :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> They only had wine, haven't trained them to get TM. xxxx


Take your own????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh poor Bentley, I bet he only did that because his pal had done it and got away with it, silly boy!! Yes, I ought to go and do some packing too, Jake very kindly got the bags from the loft yesterday, now I have to go and put stuff in them!! Enjoy DS1's birthday lunch and please wish him a very happy 14th birthday from me and mine!! xxxxx


Gs2 says thank you and sends comiserations to Jake on the braces. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh, I can imagine, poor lad!! Jakes are top and bottom and have to come out when he eats and stay in all night! I wish my teeth were straighter but I wouldn't have wanted to go through what our boys are dealing with!! Liv will be next, she has new teeth coming through before the baby teeth come out so the new teeth cannot come through straight!! xxxx


Luckily the dentist says LM should be ok but I had them for 18 months (cemented on) when I was 14. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a lovely pub lunch and now completely stuffed. More or less ready for hols. Forecast says it's going to be warm and dry next week.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> What's with cats and high trees at the moment, is it a case of anything you can do I can better and then whoops no I can't. At the party last night one of the men was winding the cat up - he ended up with a bloody finger, serves him right. Have a good family lunch and get that packing done. We are off to Derby next weekend for my cousin's Golden Wedding, it's funny I don't go anywhere for months and now twice in a week. xx


Nice to have two things after nothing for a while. Have lots of fun


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Gs2 says thank you and sends comiserations to Jake on the braces. Xx


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovely pub lunch and now completely stuffed. More or less ready for hols. Forecast says it's going to be warm and dry next week.


Yay, that's great, I think I heard 23'C? That'll do nicely!! Keep us up to date on what you've been doing when you can and I shall do the same!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Sunday everyone. I've had a quiet day doing sudoku and very little else.

I bough a beef hotspot meal for one....I think I'll stick to making my salads, I'll try something else. Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's just about 4am and I'm wide awake.
> So much has been going on around here to get into too much detail, but let's give it a go.
> The last time i went to sewing circle dh dropped me off while he took his dad out to dinner. He does this every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> All the kids were home alone and we found out later that they got into a fight. Doesn't matter over what.. What matters is dd1's husband threatened Ethan (ds) with a machete !
> They apparently talked it all out, but that's irrelevant to Dh and me.
> So Dh told dd1 & her dh that they have to move out by Monday. They broke the one rule of this house that we demand , and that is that this is a house of peace and therefore no fighting Will be tolerated .... Period.
> They have been working on their van to get it ready since then.
> It will ultimately be their first apartment together.
> Of course there's more , dd1 is two weeks late so she may be pregnant ...Neither of them has a job..or money... It's a bit stressful.????
> Dh and i feel very much the same about her husband, and it was ds that kept Rick from picking him up by the mouth with a recently fired shotgun and throwing him out the door for threatening our son.
> ......dh can look pretty scary when he's upset.. Not to me but to anyone else.. I mean ,hes a big guy lol.
> 
> On top of all this, i started feeling a strange pain in my elbow a few weeks back..it had a swollen knot just above it.. Now it's my whole left arm from neck to wrist. .... You know what they say, if it's not one thing ,it's two.
> 
> As soon as dd1 and her dh are moved out , Rick is tearing out part of the wall connecting the two rooms and making it all our room/craft room. This way there's no place for anyone to move back into once and for all.
> 
> I know y'all are here for me and I'm so grateful, but i still hate dumping all this drama out . i hope it doesn't make anyone think differently of my family. Dd is just young and making rash decisions , and ds is young and hates her decisions. They don't yet understand just how precious they should be to each other.
> 
> .. The edge of H-Flo is suppose to reach us sometime Monday, it won't be real bad. It will be like a typical storm by then. I've been keeping tabs on things in the Carolina's and the devastation is heartbreaking....falling trees killing a mother and infant... 77 yr old man drowns while looking for his dog..
> 
> It really puts my troubles in perspective. . and i know that this too shall pass and hopefully we will come out the other side stronger and a little wiser.
> 
> Love and hugs y'all.Xoxoxo


Never think you are dumping on us. That's what we are all here for. All families have their problems and troubles, you are not alone. Unfortunately kids are not always working on all cylinders. We are here for you. I can understand you and dh getting very cross, you can't let them get away with that sort of behaviour. You've had enough dramas to last you forever. Keep your chin up love. Things will calm.. Love you


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We had another cat drama yesterday. This time Bentley decided to go up the tallest conifer in the garden, it is over two times as tall as our house. He got about halfway up and then realized just how high he was and started crying. Took me a while to figure out where he was. Anyway I managed to talk him down, unfortunately the last 10 foot are just straight trunk so he scrambled, slid and fell down that bit. He was a bit shaken up but non the worse for his ordeal. I hope he'll not be trying that again any time soon.
> 
> Today we are going out to lunch with the family as it gs2 birthday next Tuesday and then I guess we'd better get packed this evening.
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday everyone xx


Do you think Bentley thought he would show little cat that he could climb high as Well? Hope you enjoyed your lunch.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Only down to Walmer (haven't we done this already??!) until Saturday!! Looks like a very nice apartment on the seafront!! xxxx


I didn't know you were going away love. Have a great time. Is it just u mind DS?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I've had a quiet day doing sudoku and very little else.
> 
> I bough a beef hotspot meal for one....I think I'll stick to making my salads, I'll try something else. Hope you all had a good day.


Was the hotpot no good? i used to have those ready meals but they aren't as good as they used to be, better off with home made!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I didn't know you were going away love. Have a great time. Is it just u mind DS?


Yes, it's just me and 'im and only for four nights. I'm not sure DH really wants to go, he's probably happier at home but I expect he'll like it whenn we get there!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yay, that's great, I think I heard 23'C? That'll do nicely!! Keep us up to date on what you've been doing when you can and I shall do the same!! xxxx


Will do although I understand wifi is not too good there. Xx


----------



## jinx

Afternoon everyone. Our wonderful weather continues. I was outside for less than a minute last night and I have at least 4 mosquito bites. Flo came over to help me out a bit while she waited for Lilly to finish her taekwondo class. 
This afternoon I am being dragged to our sons house for birthday celebration. Everyone insists I have to get away from the house other than to go to doctors appointments. So I am going and will enjoy myself and hope they are not serving cake for dessert. 
Thinking of you all and hope everyone's problems have an easy solution and that those going on holiday have a fantastic time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Afternoon everyone. Our wonderful weather continues. I was outside for less than a minute last night and I have at least 4 mosquito bites. Flo came over to help me out a bit while she waited for Lilly to finish her taekwondo class.
> This afternoon I am being dragged to our sons house for birthday celebration. Everyone insists I have to get away from the house other than to go to doctors appointments. So I am going and will enjoy myself and hope they are not serving cake for dessert.
> Thinking of you all and hope everyone's problems have an easy solution and that those going on holiday have a fantastic time.


Hi, glad you have been persuaded to go out this afternoon I'm sure you will enjoy it once you get there. Have you made an appointment to see your specialist yet? Hope they can put a finger on your problems and better still do something about them. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Just got back from a bit of grocery shopping. We've got rain here and a bit breezy, but thankfully nothing like the southeast folks have been getting. I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

I'm 40 pages. Behind but will catch up, after the fence problem and traffic ticket court date, my dining room ceiling and upper seam showed signs of water so called plumber and paid emergency price. He thought it was a roof problem but found the ring under the toilet was leaking sewage into the corner of the basement so I called a roofer actually the first couldn't come. And he sealed the roof seam while I was at traffic court. Stress level 10+++. Need someone to clean basement area and another to replace the section of the roof. Big bucks. I was calming when I got a phone call the man who takes items from mom's with his truck to storage. Well he is quiting the business in December. I went to my meeting to calm and the sun was in my eyes at sunset and all could see was the line to my left so I followed it and ended up back to my neighborhood. Cried and continued tho I missed half the meeting. Today I went to a quilt show. My son came with me. It was a nice show but I kept missing my hub who use to go with me. So tho I'm far behind I'm glad you all are here. I'm making a baby sweater which has garter stitch 4 rows then switch to larger needle for stockinette. Now I got to the sleeve which says 4 rows garter and continue in stockinette but doesn't say to go to bigger needles for stockinette could it be they forgot to say go to bigger needle or do you think they want the smaller needle to make the sleeve tighter???? I'm not sure how to proceed.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Just got back from a bit of grocery shopping. We've got rain here and a bit breezy, but thankfully nothing like the southeast folks have been getting. I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


I'm glad you are safe and hope everyone is also


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Do you think Bentley thought he would show little cat that he could climb high as Well? Hope you enjoyed your lunch.


Of course he needs those big cuddles until he's over the trauma. Poor dear. And I know you can use some cuddles too trauma for his mom as welll


----------



## jollypolly

We just came home from a quilt show when I posted and I had an Icecream cone on the way home. After my post I fell asleep til 7:30 and when son woke me I thought it was morning. We are having pasta delivered tho it's not that good.


----------



## Islander

What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> We just came home from a quilt show when I posted and I had an Icecream cone on the way home. After my post I fell asleep til 7:30 and when son woke me I thought it was morning. We are having pasta delivered tho it's not that good.


Sounds like a nice day for you Polly, sorry the pasta wasn't as good as it could have been. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yay, that's great, I think I heard 23'C? That'll do nicely!! Keep us up to date on what you've been doing when you can and I shall do the same!! xxxx


We are going to have it fairly nice as well but not warm... 59F. xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Saw a lovely serger at the quilt show but ooooo the price. I bought a Very old hard cover quilting book for $1 and a mini cutting board for $2. All the embroidery patterns were a tease but I'll not use them as I'm a knitting addict at this time. Yesterday we went to,what use to be a biker bar but is a restaurant now. Can't ruin a Reuben I wonder if you have to be able to drive a two wheel motorcycle to get a license for a 3 wheel one I saw a lovely yellow 3 wheel parked in a lot. I think I'm on a sugar high from the Icecream cone????????


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


I agree it is snazzy. Does it have a name? ***( Your. Olof. How else is Just right. )***. I actually typed "your color choice is just right". How did the machine get that so wrong? Any way I like it a bunch.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Do you think Bentley thought he would show little cat that he could climb high as Well? Hope you enjoyed your lunch.


I think you should write a children's book about Bentley... you could felt his portrait ???? on the cover. xoxox :sm17:


----------



## jollypolly

I think the mini cutting mat will be helpful when knitting because it has a 5 inch 12 1/2 cm rule around the edge which might help with gauge measuring if I don't have the right tool.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Afternoon everyone. Our wonderful weather continues. I was outside for less than a minute last night and I have at least 4 mosquito bites. Flo came over to help me out a bit while she waited for Lilly to finish her taekwondo class.
> This afternoon I am being dragged to our sons house for birthday celebration. Everyone insists I have to get away from the house other than to go to doctors appointments. So I am going and will enjoy myself and hope they are not serving cake for dessert.
> Thinking of you all and hope everyone's problems have an easy solution and that those going on holiday have a fantastic time.


I'll eat your cake if you don't want it... :sm02: Have a good time Jinx. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I'm 40 pages. Behind but will catch up, after the fence problem and traffic ticket court date, my dining room ceiling and upper seam showed signs of water so called plumber and paid emergency price. He thought it was a roof problem but found the ring under the toilet was leaking sewage into the corner of the basement so I called a roofer actually the first couldn't come. And he sealed the roof seam while I was at traffic court. Stress level 10+++. Need someone to clean basement area and another to replace the section of the roof. Big bucks. I was calming when I got a phone call the man who takes items from mom's with his truck to storage. Well he is quiting the business in December. I went to my meeting to calm and the sun was in my eyes at sunset and all could see was the line to my left so I followed it and ended up back to my neighborhood. Cried and continued tho I missed half the meeting. Today I went to a quilt show. My son came with me. It was a nice show but I kept missing my hub who use to go with me. So tho I'm far behind I'm glad you all are here. I'm making a baby sweater which has garter stitch 4 rows then switch to larger needle for stockinette. Now I got to the sleeve which says 4 rows garter and continue in stockinette but doesn't say to go to bigger needles for stockinette could it be they forgot to say go to bigger needle or do you think they want the smaller needle to make the sleeve tighter???? I'm not sure how to proceed.


There's always something isn't there Polly, glad you are trying to stay calm and settled. I'm waiting for a chimney sweep to come check on the kitchen chimney as there was a small stain on the ceiling by it. Hoping it just needs caulking and a better cap and not repointing. Of course it's raining buckets. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I think the mini cutting mat will be helpful when knitting because it has a 5 inch 12 1/2 cm rule around the edge which might help with gauge measuring if I don't have the right tool.


That was a lucky find! xox


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I agree it is snazzy. Does it have a name? ***( Your. Olof. How else is Just right. )***. I actually typed "your color choice is just right". How did the machine get that so wrong? Any way I like it a bunch.


Martina Behm has some nice patterns Polly, check them out... 2 pages worth! http://www.ravelry.com/designers/martina-behm


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> DH puts all of the things he wants to take on the bed and then asks if I think he will need anything else. We also consolidate the toiletry bag. He'll pack the things when all set.


We never go anywhere long enough to take clothes... :sm02:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Family problems can be so stressful, can't they? We bring our children up as best we can, then we have to let them be themselves. I am sorry for all this heartbreak you are going through with your DD, but the loving family ties will tell in the end.


So true. Sometimes we have to take steps to show our young one's that there are consequences for their actions. Eventually they will figure it out and lean, but sometimes it can be a ride for everyone can't it? Hang on Angela you have your wonderful DH, family and friends to hold you up. ❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

June... Angela was looking for a heavy duty sewing machine to patch her sails with and put an ad in the local paper. Look what she was "gifted" with... complete with needles, bobbins, proper threads, manual and cover. The kind gentleman wanted it to go to a boater! She's in heaven.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. We had another cat drama yesterday. This time Bentley decided to go up the tallest conifer in the garden, it is over two times as tall as our house. He got about halfway up and then realized just how high he was and started crying. Took me a while to figure out where he was. Anyway I managed to talk him down, unfortunately the last 10 foot are just straight trunk so he scrambled, slid and fell down that bit. He was a bit shaken up but non the worse for his ordeal. I hope he'll not be trying that again any time soon.
> 
> Today we are going out to lunch with the family as it gs2 birthday next Tuesday and then I guess we'd better get packed this evening.
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday everyone xx


Well at least you didn't have to call the fire department! Hope he's not too bruised. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm still awake and i thank you all for the advice and good vibes. And just for being here.
> 
> I was suppose to go to a friend's baptism today but that isn't happening. We aren't leaving the kiddos alone in the house till they've moved out.
> 
> Wednesday I've got to take FIL back for his protime check again for the warfarin . and then Thursday is going to be special !
> It's grandparents day at sweet peas school, and we were asked to attend. We will get to visit her classroom and eat lunch with her. Dh is as excited as i am. He's told his boss that he will be late that day..so cute. I've really missed Mondays and Tuesdays with her ????
> But i also hate to say that I'm glad for a little break she was beginning to wear me out. As much as I'd love to see her everyday...y'all know what i mean. After they leave you fall on the bed and take a breathe lol.


That ought to be fun, I'm sure she is just a proud of you both! xoxox


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> There's always something isn't there Polly, glad you are trying to stay calm and settled. I'm waiting for a chimney sweep to come check on the kitchen chimney as there was a small stain on the ceiling by it. Hoping it just needs caulking and a better cap and not repointing. Of course it's raining buckets. :sm17:


Mine also happened when it rained and because it was late it cost $325 just to come. He found something with the toilet flange so $225 more. Uggg I hope your problem was remedied. I'll call roofer and basement worker tomorrow. Cable people are charging much more this contract so another yuck conversation.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> That was a lucky find! xox


They use to have bags of remnants which I loved but not this year. Quilts were lovely. Son couldn't go yesterday but I think Saturday is better than Sunday. Early bird catches the worm etc.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Martina Behm has some nice patterns Polly, check them out... 2 pages worth! http://www.ravelry.com/designers/martina-behm


Thanks, I will check there.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Martina Behm has some nice patterns Polly, check them out... 2 pages worth! http://www.ravelry.com/designers/martina-behm


She is very creative, original. I like yours the best.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool London!
> Finally finished this little beastie and I have to say that I am quite pleased with it! It was done with random acrylic yarn for the kids hospice but I kinda wish I had put the blocks in a definite pattern. The 'crochet' edge took forever but came out well, considering I still hold the hook like a knitting needle and had no idea what I was doing!! :sm23: xxxx


It's great just as is without definite pattern of blocks , more interesting this way. However you did it it was just right. no UFO for you.


----------



## jollypolly

Love the poncho, kitties and judo artists. Did I see a sewing machine or am I dreaming? It popped up and was gone?


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> June... Angela was looking for a heavy duty sewing machine to patch her sails with and put an ad in the local paper. Look what she was "gifted" with... complete with needles, bobbins, proper threads, manual and cover. The kind gentleman wanted it to go to a boater! She's in heaven.


Oh I found the machine ...glad I'm not losing it. Quite a find. Nice man and you will put it to good use. I call this kind of luck a small miracle.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a was sunny but now cloudy and looking like rain Wales. Those going away - enjoy hope the weather stays good for you. Everyone else have a good home day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


I like it, crying out as a stash buster. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I think you should write a children's book about Bentley... you could felt his portrait ???? on the cover. xoxox :sm17:


OK, I'll do it in my spare time. What spare time?! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:



> June... Angela was looking for a heavy duty sewing machine to patch her sails with and put an ad in the local paper. Look what she was "gifted" with... complete with needles, bobbins, proper threads, manual and cover. The kind gentleman wanted it to go to a boater! She's in heaven.


love it xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Well at least you didn't have to call the fire department! Hope he's not too bruised. xoxo


Just his pride xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy/sunny Surrey, can't make it's mind up yet, but it is warm.

KnitWIts here this morning, then throw some stuff in the car and then off on holiday. Making sure that I have left enough food for the catsitter. I'm so lucky that my friend comes and stays here while we are away. I don't think Bentley would take kindly to going into a cattery or being left on his own with just someone leaving food out for him.

Will try to get on but have heard that wifi is not too good where we are staying.

Love you all loads xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I think you should write a children's book about Bentley... you could felt his portrait ???? on the cover. xoxox :sm17:


What a good idea!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> June... Angela was looking for a heavy duty sewing machine to patch her sails with and put an ad in the local paper. Look what she was "gifted" with... complete with needles, bobbins, proper threads, manual and cover. The kind gentleman wanted it to go to a boater! She's in heaven.


Wow! People are so kind sometimes. What a gift. Enjoy, Angela.


----------



## SaxonLady

At 1100 hours yesterday a patch of bright blue sky appeared and chased all the cloud away and the rest of the day was cloudless. The Battle of Britain service was well attended. Someone had made red white, and blue cupcakes. I have never seen such deep colours in icing. I confess I had one.

The sun is shining here today as well. September is such a lovely month. I'm catching up and going over to the boys after school.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy/sunny Surrey, can't make it's mind up yet, but it is warm.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning, then throw some stuff in the car and then off on holiday. Making sure that I have left enough food for the catsitter. I'm so lucky that my friend comes and stays here while we are away. I don't think Bentley would take kindly to going into a cattery or being left on his own with just someone leaving food out for him.
> 
> Will try to get on but have heard that wifi is not too good where we are staying.
> 
> Love you all loads xxxx


Have a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! People are so kind sometimes. What a gift. Enjoy, Angela.


I agree - that's awesome! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I have been absent for a few days, sort of hibernating due some severe pain, which has now begun to ease off now, so it is much easier to concentrating on what I am doing. I haven't caught up yet, so don't yet know what you lot have been up to, but will begin to know soon.
> 
> I hope all of those in the hurricane affected regions of USA are safe. I am now going to do some catch up! xoxoxo


Glad you are feeling better hope it continues to improve!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


I kinda like that!


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a sunny blue sky Walmer! Had a good journey down, stopping on the way at Folkestone for lunch at Wetherspoons. Also saw this yarn bombed shop which was mentioned in the main forum a few weeks ago. The other pictures are taken from the balcony of our apartment where we sat and had coffee until it got too chilly a few minutes ago!?
Hope everyone is well and happy xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Saw a lovely serger at the quilt show but ooooo the price. I bought a Very old hard cover quilting book for $1 and a mini cutting board for $2. All the embroidery patterns were a tease but I'll not use them as I'm a knitting addict at this time. Yesterday we went to,what use to be a biker bar but is a restaurant now. Can't ruin a Reuben I wonder if you have to be able to drive a two wheel motorcycle to get a license for a 3 wheel one I saw a lovely yellow 3 wheel parked in a lot. I think I'm on a sugar high from the Icecream cone????????


I love a good Reuben, I have had some that were not that good though!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a sunny blue sky Walmer! Had a good journey down, stopping on the way at Folkestone for lunch at Wetherspoons. Also saw this yarn bombed shop which was mentioned in the main forum a few weeks ago. The other pictures are taken from the balcony of our apartment where we sat and had coffee until it got too chilly a few minutes ago!?
> Hope everyone is well and happy xxxx


Looks lovely. Hopefully the inside of the apartment is as great as the view


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Looks lovely. Hopefully the inside of the apartment is as great as the view


It is!! Just beautiful, have a look!! xxxx https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Kent-Walmer/Sandettie-View-955905.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I love a good Reuben, I have had some that were not that good though!


We have an Irish pub nearby that serves an open face Reuben that is exceptional. There is so much that DH and I split one order.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It is!! Just beautiful, have a look!! xxxx https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Kent-Walmer/Sandettie-View-955905.html


I could move right in! Very nice.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm 40 pages. Behind but will catch up, after the fence problem and traffic ticket court date, my dining room ceiling and upper seam showed signs of water so called plumber and paid emergency price. He thought it was a roof problem but found the ring under the toilet was leaking sewage into the corner of the basement so I called a roofer actually the first couldn't come. And he sealed the roof seam while I was at traffic court. Stress level 10+++. Need someone to clean basement area and another to replace the section of the roof. Big bucks. I was calming when I got a phone call the man who takes items from mom's with his truck to storage. Well he is quiting the business in December. I went to my meeting to calm and the sun was in my eyes at sunset and all could see was the line to my left so I followed it and ended up back to my neighborhood. Cried and continued tho I missed half the meeting. Today I went to a quilt show. My son came with me. It was a nice show but I kept missing my hub who use to go with me. So tho I'm far behind I'm glad you all are here. I'm making a baby sweater which has garter stitch 4 rows then switch to larger needle for stockinette. Now I got to the sleeve which says 4 rows garter and continue in stockinette but doesn't say to go to bigger needles for stockinette could it be they forgot to say go to bigger needle or do you think they want the smaller needle to make the sleeve tighter???? I'm not sure how to proceed.


Big hugs for you Polly, so sorry things are not going too well for you dear. What pattern are you using for the sweater? If it's one that can be found on Ravelry, someone else might have had the same problem and also have a solution!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a sunny blue sky Walmer! Had a good journey down, stopping on the way at Folkestone for lunch at Wetherspoons. Also saw this yarn bombed shop which was mentioned in the main forum a few weeks ago. The other pictures are taken from the balcony of our apartment where we sat and had coffee until it got too chilly a few minutes ago!?
> Hope everyone is well and happy xxxx


That yarn bombing is awesome and the view is really lovely enjoy!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


Looks like a fun knit and adaptable! I bet you could find other ways to wear it too!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a sunny blue sky Walmer! Had a good journey down, stopping on the way at Folkestone for lunch at Wetherspoons. Also saw this yarn bombed shop which was mentioned in the main forum a few weeks ago. The other pictures are taken from the balcony of our apartment where we sat and had coffee until it got too chilly a few minutes ago!?
> Hope everyone is well and happy xxxx


Lovely view, hope you enjoy yourself. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'll eat your cake if you don't want it... :sm02: Have a good time Jinx. xoxo


You'll have to fight me for it Trish!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June... Angela was looking for a heavy duty sewing machine to patch her sails with and put an ad in the local paper. Look what she was "gifted" with... complete with needles, bobbins, proper threads, manual and cover. The kind gentleman wanted it to go to a boater! She's in heaven.


How amazing and wonderful, I'm delighted for her!! I would imagine she would also be able to make bags and upholstery on that, if she chose to!!


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I had a wonderful phonecall from youngest dd, about a job she had been invited to attend a group interview. This venture did not begin in the best way possible; so beginnig at the start of the whole diasco, she got the notification of the interview. About 30 minutes (or less) before the interview process was due to begin. No other applicant from her local Job Search Centre attended, because none of them had been informed of this event! The best thingnabout the interview process, was that dd was shortlisted to be in the 25 people to go to the next step of the elimination process; she was also commended for attending the interview on such short notice, and was told by the intervier, that it was one of the reasons that she was shortlisted to go to the second part of the process.

Everything went downhill from that point; she was given an info sheet, which included the date, time and address where the next interview was to be held. So on that day she arrived at the address that was on her information sheet, only to be informed that she was in the wrong place, so she showed the receptionist the informatoion sheet, just to prove that the error wasn't her fault! She contacted the correct place, once she knew where she was meant to be, only to be told that the interview process had begun, and it was too late for her to get there. She was understandably extremely upset about the whole thing, because she thought she had missed out on a very good chance of having full time employment! full!

She received a phonecall yesterday morning, informing her that she was included in the 25 people who were chosen to continue on to the 4 day training, beginning later today (Tuesday), and that she was to attend for her Medical assessment, including drug & alcohol testing. The Receptionist, whom shenhad dealt with on the day of the mighty stuffup, actually contacted the boss of the company conducting the interviews, to find out what was going on, and also mentioned how upset dd had been, when she was told she was at the wrong place for the interview. The boss then instructed the worker, that because of all the things that had gone wrong for her; he wanted to give her a fair chance to be one of those who were getting a job! So she begins the Job Training later today, at 11:00am S.A. time, and begins work next week. Now dd is one verry happy young woman, and is really looking forward to having a job!

Continuing on the new job status amongst my girls, DD4 has also joined the workforce. She got herself a job waitressing, at one of the local hotels, for the dinner shift. She has already had her trial shifts, and was paid cash in hand for now, which will be setup properly once the owners get back from a short holiday! She quite likes it also, which is a bonus, and is already planning on doing the alcohol accreditation course, so that she can work in other areas of the hotel.

All I need now is for dd3 to be able to find a job, then everything will begin to get easier for her family also! She, and her partner, have just purxhased a block of land, and are in the process of choosing a plan for their house, and once that has been built, and is ready to move in, the will finally be in a house that is not derelict, and is also large enough for them to fit in comfortably! Things are finally beginning to fall into place for my girls, so there will be a little less for me to worry about! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I've been to s and b today and I've finished the back of my waistcoat.

Kathleen (93) is finding it a bit hard to walk to the class. She says she won't come in the winter. It's bad enough we don't have iris anymore. I've offered to take her in little car. John usually takes marg and me but I can do it for Kathleen. I think (hope) she takes me up on it.

You sisters( you know who you are ) haha who are away for this week have a good time. I'm including you too chrissy.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


I think it's fine as a cowl but not too sure about waistcoat. AND the other thing looks like a mankini.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a sunny blue sky Walmer! Had a good journey down, stopping on the way at Folkestone for lunch at Wetherspoons. Also saw this yarn bombed shop which was mentioned in the main forum a few weeks ago. The other pictures are taken from the balcony of our apartment where we sat and had coffee until it got too chilly a few minutes ago!?
> Hope everyone is well and happy xxxx


It looks lovely June. Enjoy....


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It is!! Just beautiful, have a look!! xxxx https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Kent-Walmer/Sandettie-View-955905.html


Looks lovely. We are nr. Brackelsham bay. Nice little cottage. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I had a wonderful phonecall from youngest dd, about a job she had been invited to attend a group interview. This venture did not begin in the best way possible; so beginnig at the start of the whole diasco, she got the notification of the interview. About 30 minutes (or less) before the interview process was due to begin. No other applicant from her local Job Search Centre attended, because none of them had been informed of this event! The best thingnabout the interview process, was that dd was shortlisted to be in the 25 people to go to the next step of the elimination process; she was also commended for attending the interview on such short notice, and was told by the intervier, that it was one of the reasons that she was shortlisted to go to the second part of the process.
> 
> Everything went downhill from that point; she was given an info sheet, which included the date, time and address where the next interview was to be held. So on that day she arrived at the address that was on her information sheet, only to be informed that she was in the wrong place, so she showed the receptionist the informatoion sheet, just to prove that the error wasn't her fault! She contacted the correct place, once she knew where she was meant to be, only to be told that the interview process had begun, and it was too late for her to get there. She was understandably extremely upset about the whole thing, because she thought she had missed out on a very good chance of having full time employment! full!
> 
> She received a phonecall yesterday morning, informing her that she was included in the 25 people who were chosen to continue on to the 4 day training, beginning later today (Tuesday), and that she was to attend for her Medical assessment, including drug & alcohol testing. The Receptionist, whom shenhad dealt with on the day of the mighty stuffup, actually contacted the boss of the company conducting the interviews, to find out what was going on, and also mentioned how upset dd had been, when she was told she was at the wrong place for the interview. The boss then instructed the worker, that because of all the things that had gone wrong for her; he wanted to give her a fair chance to be one of those who were getting a job! So she begins the Job Training later today, at 11:00am S.A. time, and begins work next week. Now dd is one verry happy young woman, and is really looking forward to having a job!
> 
> Continuing on the new job status amongst my girls, DD4 has also joined the workforce. She got herself a job waitressing, at one of the local hotels, for the dinner shift. She has already had her trial shifts, and was paid cash in hand for now, which will be setup properly once the owners get back from a short holiday! She quite likes it also, which is a bonus, and is already planning on doing the alcohol accreditation course, so that she can work in other areas of the hotel.
> 
> All I need now is for dd3 to be able to find a job, then everything will begin to get easier for her family also! She, and her partner, have just purxhased a block of land, and are in the process of choosing a plan for their house, and once that has been built, and is ready to move in, the will finally be in a house that is not derelict, and is also large enough for them to fit in comfortably! Things are finally beginning to fall into place for my girls, so there will be a little less for me to worry about! :sm23: :sm23:


That all sounds like really good news for your DDs, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hello. What month is it? It is 90 - 32 degrees with high humidity. If that is not bad enough the mosquitoes are on a rampage. A person cannot walk out the door without losing their breath to the heat and humidity and getting bitten by a slew of mosquitoes. Hope the weather is nicer for those on holiday.
I hope the weather is better tomorrow when I go for my appointment.
Glad for your daughters Judi.
Polly I would switch to larger needles for the rest of the sleeve.
Barny I hope you get more invites out so you are use to partying when you move.
Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello. What month is it? It is 90 - 32 degrees with high humidity. If that is not bad enough the mosquitoes are on a rampage. A person cannot walk out the door without losing their breath to the heat and humidity and getting bitten by a slew of mosquitoes. Hope the weather is nicer for those on holiday.
> I hope the weather is better tomorrow when I go for my appointment.
> Glad for your daughters Judi.
> Polly I would switch to larger needles for the rest of the sleeve.
> Barny I hope you get more invites out so you are use to partying when you move.
> Best wishes to everyone.


Hi jinx, I would love some of you weather, high humidity and all, we've got the heat on every day now and are expecting very wet and windy weather later tonight. Hope you appointment goes well tomorrow let us know how you get on. Yes two 'outs' in a week is a strange change for me, will be nice to catch up with all my cousins and might even see my brother who I think is going. Not that I'm bothered if he does or not, but the rest of the family will be great to see, especially the new addition who I haven't met yet, she's only about 6 weeks old. Have a couple of bags of knitting to deliver to her. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 pm EDT and 23âC (73âF). Itâs been hot and humid all day. I booked today off. DD and I went on the hunt for the perfect butter tart today. Our first test was Kawartha Butter Tart Factory in Warsaw, who also,had awesome apple fritters. DD got chased by a hungry hornet. I just put one of apple fritters on top of the car and let it have a bite of the sugar on the fritter while I put the rest of the tarts and fritters in the car. Then it flew away.
On the way home we had a bit of a scare when my right front brake ceased up and was squealing terribly. Of course Iâm on a back country road and it would have been difficult to describe to a tow truck where Imwas, so I kept driving slowly to the next road. When I put the brake on for the stop sign, the brake I ceased and the squealing stopped. So we drov e home. Now I have to call the garage behind me to get an appointment to have them fix it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi jinx, I would love some of you weather, high humidity and all, we've got the heat on every day now and are expecting very wet and windy weather later tonight. Hope you appointment goes well tomorrow let us know how you get on. Yes two 'outs' in a week is a strange change for me, will be nice to catch up with all my cousins and might even see my brother who I think is going. Not that I'm bothered if he does or not, but the rest of the family will be great to see, especially the new addition who I haven't met yet, she's only about 6 weeks old. Have a couple of bags of knitting to deliver to her. xx


I'd send you some heat and humidity if I could. We are supposed to go back to fall temperatures on Thursday.
I wish more of my family lived within driving distance. Enjoy your get-together.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 pm EDT and 23âC (73âF). Itâs been hot and humid all day. I booked today off. DD and I went on the hunt for the perfect butter tart today. Our first test was Kawartha Butter Tart Factory in Warsaw, who also,had awesome apple fritters. DD got chased by a hungry hornet. I just put one of apple fritters on top of the car and let it have a bite of the sugar on the fritter while I put the rest of the tarts and fritters in the car. Then it flew away.
> On the way home we had a bit of a scare when my right front brake ceased up and was squealing terribly. Of course Iâm on a back country road and it would have been difficult to describe to a tow truck where Imwas, so I kept driving slowly to the next road. When I put the brake on for the stop sign, the brake I ceased and the squealing stopped. So we drov e home. Now I have to call the garage behind me to get an appointment to have them fix it.


Apart from the brakes sounds like a great way to spend a day off work. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hello. What month is it? It is 90 - 32 degrees with high humidity. If that is not bad enough the mosquitoes are on a rampage. A person cannot walk out the door without losing their breath to the heat and humidity and getting bitten by a slew of mosquitoes. Hope the weather is nicer for those on holiday.
> I hope the weather is better tomorrow when I go for my appointment.
> Glad for your daughters Judi.
> Polly I would switch to larger needles for the rest of the sleeve.
> Barny I hope you get more invites out so you are use to partying when you move.
> Best wishes to everyone.


I won't be happy when the temperature switch. There's snow coming down in Alberta.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'd send you some heat and humidity if I could. We are supposed to go back to fall temperatures on Thursday.
> I wish more of my family lived within driving distance. Enjoy your get-together.


We're coming from all over the country and perhaps even from Singapore, not sure if that cousin is coming, it will be great if they are as we haven't seen them for about 15 years. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think it's fine as a cowl but not too sure about waistcoat. AND the other thing looks like a mankini.


I didn't think of mankind, but you're right. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to s and b today and I've finished the back of my waistcoat.
> 
> Kathleen (93) is finding it a bit hard to walk to the class. She says she won't come in the winter. It's bad enough we don't have iris anymore. I've offered to take her in little car. John usually takes marg and me but I can do it for Kathleen. I think (hope) she takes me up on it.
> 
> You sisters( you know who you are ) haha who are away for this week have a good time. I'm including you too chrissy.


I hope Kathleen will decide to go with you. If not every time, then a few times when she feels up to it.
I'm still trying to finish something/anything. I have too many WIPs and more things that I want to start.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I had a wonderful phonecall from youngest dd, about a job she had been invited to attend a group interview. This venture did not begin in the best way possible; so beginnig at the start of the whole diasco, she got the notification of the interview. About 30 minutes (or less) before the interview process was due to begin. No other applicant from her local Job Search Centre attended, because none of them had been informed of this event! The best thingnabout the interview process, was that dd was shortlisted to be in the 25 people to go to the next step of the elimination process; she was also commended for attending the interview on such short notice, and was told by the intervier, that it was one of the reasons that she was shortlisted to go to the second part of the process.
> 
> Everything went downhill from that point; she was given an info sheet, which included the date, time and address where the next interview was to be held. So on that day she arrived at the address that was on her information sheet, only to be informed that she was in the wrong place, so she showed the receptionist the informatoion sheet, just to prove that the error wasn't her fault! She contacted the correct place, once she knew where she was meant to be, only to be told that the interview process had begun, and it was too late for her to get there. She was understandably extremely upset about the whole thing, because she thought she had missed out on a very good chance of having full time employment! full!
> 
> She received a phonecall yesterday morning, informing her that she was included in the 25 people who were chosen to continue on to the 4 day training, beginning later today (Tuesday), and that she was to attend for her Medical assessment, including drug & alcohol testing. The Receptionist, whom shenhad dealt with on the day of the mighty stuffup, actually contacted the boss of the company conducting the interviews, to find out what was going on, and also mentioned how upset dd had been, when she was told she was at the wrong place for the interview. The boss then instructed the worker, that because of all the things that had gone wrong for her; he wanted to give her a fair chance to be one of those who were getting a job! So she begins the Job Training later today, at 11:00am S.A. time, and begins work next week. Now dd is one verry happy young woman, and is really looking forward to having a job!
> 
> Continuing on the new job status amongst my girls, DD4 has also joined the workforce. She got herself a job waitressing, at one of the local hotels, for the dinner shift. She has already had her trial shifts, and was paid cash in hand for now, which will be setup properly once the owners get back from a short holiday! She quite likes it also, which is a bonus, and is already planning on doing the alcohol accreditation course, so that she can work in other areas of the hotel.
> 
> All I need now is for dd3 to be able to find a job, then everything will begin to get easier for her family also! She, and her partner, have just purxhased a block of land, and are in the process of choosing a plan for their house, and once that has been built, and is ready to move in, the will finally be in a house that is not derelict, and is also large enough for them to fit in comfortably! Things are finally beginning to fall into place for my girls, so there will be a little less for me to worry about! :sm23: :sm23:


I'm glad that your girls are getting jobs. It seems that younger people have to be in the right place at the right time to get jobs now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It is!! Just beautiful, have a look!! xxxx https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Kent-Walmer/Sandettie-View-955905.html


What a wonderful place. Enjoy.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't think of mankind, but you're right. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Sure glad I bothered to see what a mankini was.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I love a good Reuben, I have had some that were not that good though!


I love Reubens too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a sunny blue sky Walmer! Had a good journey down, stopping on the way at Folkestone for lunch at Wetherspoons. Also saw this yarn bombed shop which was mentioned in the main forum a few weeks ago. The other pictures are taken from the balcony of our apartment where we sat and had coffee until it got too chilly a few minutes ago!?
> Hope everyone is well and happy xxxx


They must have had very tall ladders to do that yarn bombing.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> At 1100 hours yesterday a patch of bright blue sky appeared and chased all the cloud away and the rest of the day was cloudless. The Battle of Britain service was well attended. Someone had made red white, and blue cupcakes. I have never seen such deep colours in icing. I confess I had one.
> 
> The sun is shining here today as well. September is such a lovely month. I'm catching up and going over to the boys after school.


We have some of that deep blue icing colour. Just a warning, it goes right through you, if you know what I mean.
The service sounds very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sure glad I bothered to see what a mankini was.


 :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Your lucky to have wip's. I only work on one thing at a time. When that is finished I sometimes do not have anything I want to make so I sit and twiddle my thumbs. I have not knit anything for over a week. Yesterday Mr. Wonderful's sister called and ask how to wash the prayer shawl I made for her.She stated that she had now lost all her hair and bought a wig. I figured she could use some hats for around the house and to sleep in. So now I am working on hats. I think the first one is going to be too small. It is just 18 inches, but I read to make them smaller as without hair the head is smaller. We will see. I will make her more in different colors and sizes.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope Kathleen will decide to go with you. If not every time, then a few times when she feels up to it.
> I'm still trying to finish something/anything. I have too many WIPs and more things that I want to start.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Mine also happened when it rained and because it was late it cost $325 just to come. He found something with the toilet flange so $225 more. Uggg I hope your problem was remedied. I'll call roofer and basement worker tomorrow. Cable people are charging much more this contract so another yuck conversation.


I come from a plumbing family. Replacing the toilet flange is a yucky job, and worth every penny to have someone else do it. We even had to have the floor around the toilet fixed because we didn't have the flange replaced quickly enough. 
I hope you get all the repairmen lined up, and your repairs go well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> June... Angela was looking for a heavy duty sewing machine to patch her sails with and put an ad in the local paper. Look what she was "gifted" with... complete with needles, bobbins, proper threads, manual and cover. The kind gentleman wanted it to go to a boater! She's in heaven.


That was awesome. Mum gave away a heavy duty sewing machine because it wouldn't stitch backward. But it was one of the few machines tough enough to sew up jeans. I keep looking for another one like that.
I hope Angela gets lots of use out of that machine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> There's always something isn't there Polly, glad you are trying to stay calm and settled. I'm waiting for a chimney sweep to come check on the kitchen chimney as there was a small stain on the ceiling by it. Hoping it just needs caulking and a better cap and not repointing. Of course it's raining buckets. :sm17:


I hope you can get that fixed quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I agree it is snazzy. Does it have a name? ***( Your. Olof. How else is Just right. )***. I actually typed "your color choice is just right". How did the machine get that so wrong? Any way I like it a bunch.


You've got to love autocorrect.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Saw a lovely serger at the quilt show but ooooo the price. I bought a Very old hard cover quilting book for $1 and a mini cutting board for $2. All the embroidery patterns were a tease but I'll not use them as I'm a knitting addict at this time. Yesterday we went to,what use to be a biker bar but is a restaurant now. Can't ruin a Reuben I wonder if you have to be able to drive a two wheel motorcycle to get a license for a 3 wheel one I saw a lovely yellow 3 wheel parked in a lot. I think I'm on a sugar high from the Icecream cone????????


Up here in Ontario, we have separate licences for the three wheel and two wheel motorcycles. So if someone had a three wheeler, a two wheeler and a car, they'd have to pay for three different licences. I've been seeing a lot of the three wheelers up here, especially the ones with the two wheels at the front. I've heard that they handle just like a car.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 pm EDT and 23âC (73âF). Itâs been hot and humid all day. I booked today off. DD and I went on the hunt for the perfect butter tart today. Our first test was Kawartha Butter Tart Factory in Warsaw, who also,had awesome apple fritters. DD got chased by a hungry hornet. I just put one of apple fritters on top of the car and let it have a bite of the sugar on the fritter while I put the rest of the tarts and fritters in the car. Then it flew away.
> On the way home we had a bit of a scare when my right front brake ceased up and was squealing terribly. Of course Iâm on a back country road and it would have been difficult to describe to a tow truck where Imwas, so I kept driving slowly to the next road. When I put the brake on for the stop sign, the brake I ceased and the squealing stopped. So we drov e home. Now I have to call the garage behind me to get an appointment to have them fix it.


They look yummy xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


That looks nice. I like patterns that let you wear them multiple ways.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> They look yummy xx


They have a little more dough than the Rutherford ones that I like better but the variety of flavours was amazing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> They look yummy xx


I see you can get on-line OK, that's great, what's the place like that you're staying at? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. I’ve been yakking long enough and I have a pile of projects that I need to knit.
Good night all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I see you can get on-line OK, that's great, what's the place like that you're staying at? xx


Small and cosy on a small holding. Perfect for what we want. Night nigjt. We're both very tired. Must be the sea air xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Small and cosy on a small holding. Perfect for what we want. Night nigjt. We're both very tired. Must be the sea air xx


I'm off to bed too, night night. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you can get that fixed quickly.


Taking it down to the roofline. It's old and too porous now. Thousands to rebuild and it's attached to an oil furnace that would cost a fortune to heat our uninsulated house. We burn wood as primary and now they will not insure for wood only, you have to have 2 sources and only burn wood part time. Base boards are no better for heating and I would have to upgrade the wiring throughout...$$$$$$ So it looks like we are going to lose our insurance. 27 years with no claims.. I'm going to have to get used to it. We had good intentions but illness got in the way and our dreams were not mean't to be. Feel lucky to have gotten this far though. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That looks nice. I like patterns that let you wear them multiple ways.


I like funky stuff that wraps.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> What a good idea!


He knows he's got star quality. We can see it when he poses for photos. You could knit some kitty friends and other critters for him to chat with.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a sunny blue sky Walmer! Had a good journey down, stopping on the way at Folkestone for lunch at Wetherspoons. Also saw this yarn bombed shop which was mentioned in the main forum a few weeks ago. The other pictures are taken from the balcony of our apartment where we sat and had coffee until it got too chilly a few minutes ago!?
> Hope everyone is well and happy xxxx


These are very impressive pictures. Wow! Is this the first time they did the yarn like this? You are so lucky to be in that apartment


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I love a good Reuben, I have had some that were not that good though!


With the description of cupcakes and thought of Rubin I'm drooling. I'm trying the baby sweater sleeves in the smaller needle. The pattern has 2 increases every 4 rows 8 times so maybe that is why it doesn't say switch to larger needle. I've phoned 4 roofers but only one responded to the message I left. I get concerned when business companies have answering machines not people answering the phone. Guess it's cheaper.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> It is!! Just beautiful, have a look!! xxxx https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Kent-Walmer/Sandettie-View-955905.html


It's perfect! Yarn shops? Is this the best season to be there? Looks it.


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> We have an Irish pub nearby that serves an open face Reuben that is exceptional. There is so much that DH and I split one order.


Now I'm drooling big time. Mmmmm


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Big hugs for you Polly, so sorry things are not going too well for you dear. What pattern are you using for the sweater? If it's one that can be found on Ravelry, someone else might have had the same problem and also have a solution!! xxxxx


It's called color block hoodie LW3054 from Red Heart Patterns for Baby. 12 easy knittingpatterns for little ones free e book. I've had it a while. Thank you for the idea. I'll go there and check. My skills are poor but I might find some answer to my delemna.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I had a wonderful phonecall from youngest dd, about a job she had been invited to attend a group interview. This venture did not begin in the best way possible; so beginnig at the start of the whole diasco, she got the notification of the interview. About 30 minutes (or less) before the interview process was due to begin. No other applicant from her local Job Search Centre attended, because none of them had been informed of this event! The best thingnabout the interview process, was that dd was shortlisted to be in the 25 people to go to the next step of the elimination process; she was also commended for attending the interview on such short notice, and was told by the intervier, that it was one of the reasons that she was shortlisted to go to the second part of the process.
> 
> Everything went downhill from that point; she was given an info sheet, which included the date, time and address where the next interview was to be held. So on that day she arrived at the address that was on her information sheet, only to be informed that she was in the wrong place, so she showed the receptionist the informatoion sheet, just to prove that the error wasn't her fault! She contacted the correct place, once she knew where she was meant to be, only to be told that the interview process had begun, and it was too late for her to get there. She was understandably extremely upset about the whole thing, because she thought she had missed out on a very good chance of having full time employment! full!
> 
> She received a phonecall yesterday morning, informing her that she was included in the 25 people who were chosen to continue on to the 4 day training, beginning later today (Tuesday), and that she was to attend for her Medical assessment, including drug & alcohol testing. The Receptionist, whom shenhad dealt with on the day of the mighty stuffup, actually contacted the boss of the company conducting the interviews, to find out what was going on, and also mentioned how upset dd had been, when she was told she was at the wrong place for the interview. The boss then instructed the worker, that because of all the things that had gone wrong for her; he wanted to give her a fair chance to be one of those who were getting a job! So she begins the Job Training later today, at 11:00am S.A. time, and begins work next week. Now dd is one verry happy young woman, and is really looking forward to having a job!
> 
> Continuing on the new job status amongst my girls, DD4 has also joined the workforce. She got herself a job waitressing, at one of the local hotels, for the dinner shift. She has already had her trial shifts, and was paid cash in hand for now, which will be setup properly once the owners get back from a short holiday! She quite likes it also, which is a bonus, and is already planning on doing the alcohol accreditation course, so that she can work in other areas of the hotel.
> 
> All I need now is for dd3 to be able to find a job, then everything will begin to get easier for her family also! She, and her partner, have just purxhased a block of land, and are in the process of choosing a plan for their house, and once that has been built, and is ready to move in, the will finally be in a house that is not derelict, and is also large enough for them to fit in comfortably! Things are finally beginning to fall into place for my girls, so there will be a little less for me to worry about! :sm23: :sm23:


I feel so happy for you and your girls. I love happy endings. Fingers crossed for dd3.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to s and b today and I've finished the back of my waistcoat.
> 
> Kathleen (93) is finding it a bit hard to walk to the class. She says she won't come in the winter. It's bad enough we don't have iris anymore. I've offered to take her in little car. John usually takes marg and me but I can do it for Kathleen. I think (hope) she takes me up on it.
> 
> You sisters( you know who you are ) haha who are away for this week have a good time. I'm including you too chrissy.


You are a good friend. I hope it works out. Good progress on your waistcoat.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 pm EDT and 23âC (73âF). Itâs been hot and humid all day. I booked today off. DD and I went on the hunt for the perfect butter tart today. Our first test was Kawartha Butter Tart Factory in Warsaw, who also,had awesome apple fritters. DD got chased by a hungry hornet. I just put one of apple fritters on top of the car and let it have a bite of the sugar on the fritter while I put the rest of the tarts and fritters in the car. Then it flew away.
> On the way home we had a bit of a scare when my right front brake ceased up and was squealing terribly. Of course Iâm on a back country road and it would have been difficult to describe to a tow truck where Imwas, so I kept driving slowly to the next road. When I put the brake on for the stop sign, the brake I ceased and the squealing stopped. So we drov e home. Now I have to call the garage behind me to get an appointment to have them fix it.


More drooling here. Good wishes for your repair work.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Your lucky to have wip's. I only work on one thing at a time. When that is finished I sometimes do not have anything I want to make so I sit and twiddle my thumbs. I have not knit anything for over a week. Yesterday Mr. Wonderful's sister called and ask how to wash the prayer shawl I made for her.She stated that she had now lost all her hair and bought a wig. I figured she could use some hats for around the house and to sleep in. So now I am working on hats. I think the first one is going to be too small. It is just 18 inches, but I read to make them smaller as without hair the head is smaller. We will see. I will make her more in different colors and sizes.


Fortunate you aren't working on another project and free to make hats. You are kind to think of it.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I come from a plumbing family. Replacing the toilet flange is a yucky job, and worth every penny to have someone else do it. We even had to have the floor around the toilet fixed because we didn't have the flange replaced quickly enough.
> I hope you get all the repairmen lined up, and your repairs go well.


Thank you for the good wishes. I hadn't thought about the floor. alSo glad the mess in the basement is discovered. Since my knees hurt I haven't been down to the basement. had the washer dryer put up in a bedroom. It's nice not to have to go up and down the stairs. When I do too much I can't walk for days. I'm going to the heart doctor tomorrow. Always dread it tho he's very nice the fellow the plumber suggested might do the clean up said he'd check the plumber for his photo and call ,e back but didn't call no idea who to call if he doesn't want to do it. Trying to stay calm for the heart doctor to get good read.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you can get that fixed quickly.


My wish for you too.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> You've got to love autocorrect.


Yep! ????


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Up here in Ontario, we have separate licences for the three wheel and two wheel motorcycles. So if someone had a three wheeler, a two wheeler and a car, they'd have to pay for three different licences. I've been seeing a lot of the three wheelers up here, especially the ones with the two wheels at the front. I've heard that they handle just like a car.


I'd feel safer if they had really big tall tires so cars could spot them easier. I use to kid mom that I'd get a motorcycle with a side car for her. Drivers here are so crazy I don't think bikers are safe with crazy car drivers all over. I call it synchronized driving. They barely miss hitting big rigs.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Taking it down to the roofline. It's old and too porous now. Thousands to rebuild and it's attached to an oil furnace that would cost a fortune to heat our uninsulated house. We burn wood as primary and now they will not insure for wood only, you have to have 2 sources and only burn wood part time. Base boards are no better for heating and I would have to upgrade the wiring throughout...$$$$$$ So it looks like we are going to lose our insurance. 27 years with no claims.. I'm going to have to get used to it. We had good intentions but illness got in the way and our dreams were not mean't to be. Feel lucky to have gotten this far though. :sm17:


Can you use electric stove? My friend has one and uses wood in his fireplace. I hate winter. How many months is winter where you are? It seems 5 months here.


----------



## jollypolly

When I get behind I end up posting much in a row. Apology for the many posts.


----------



## linkan

Well here we go....

Dd1 sent me a text yesterday telling me that everything i told her was right. She said she knew if she went on the road with her husband it would be the death of her. 
She finally gets that you can't survive with no money, no jobs, and no where to live. Especially when your sick. I've gotten her to start her thyroid meds again and now here's the very best and worst of it.
Today i will be taking her to Kentucky to live with my cousin Tammy and her husband Dale. We are close as sister's Tammy and I. She works for job core helping young people finish their education and find work.
She has agreed to help her find and use whatever resources she can , to get her healthy and employed again. 

We will be taking a pregnancy test before going because she is late by two weeks..She spotted brown blood for a day and then it stopped. She wants a child so i really hope she is pregnant even though things are hard right now... Annnd ...
Her husband won't be going with her. He is going to take the van and stay with his brother in Ohio with their cat .
We are going to keep her dog for her..
She and the husband will reconnect when she is back on her feet, on firmer ground that is. 
She said that she knows he will never be able to support her and that she still loves him but she is going to try to get the help she needs to take care of herself before they reconnect...

Anyone know that song...
" Lord i hope this day is good..I'm feeling empty and misunderstood, i should be thankful Lord i know i should..but Lord i hope this day is good." 

Xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Can you use electric stove? My friend has one and uses wood in his fireplace. I hate winter. How many months is winter where you are? It seems 5 months here.


Base boards or electric heaters are very dear with a house this big Polly. Wood is the most economical, I'll keep using it as long as I can put it up. Winter lasts about 5 months here too... lets not think about it! xox


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> When I get behind I end up posting much in a row. Apology for the many posts.


It's just nice to see you back. xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

jollypolly said:


> It's called color block hoodie LW3054 from Red Heart Patterns for Baby. 12 easy knittingpatterns for little ones free e book. I've had it a while. Thank you for the idea. I'll go there and check. My skills are poor but I might find some answer to my delemna.


I printed my problem on their site. They say they will respond. Thanks for the idea to contact them. I found the pattern after a bunch of dead ends. There is a phone number too. More my style but I'll see if I get a computer response. Very grateful for your imput. I'm hoping to make bib pants to match and give for Christmas...if I don't ruin the sleeves.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Well here we go....
> 
> Dd1 sent me a text yesterday telling me that everything i told her was right. She said she knew if she went on the road with her husband it would be the death of her.
> She finally gets that you can't survive with no money, no jobs, and no where to live. Especially when your sick. I've gotten her to start her thyroid meds again and now here's the very best and worst of it.
> Today i will be taking her to Kentucky to live with my cousin Tammy and her husband Dale. We are close as sister's Tammy and I. She works for job core helping young people finish their education and find work.
> She has agreed to help her find and use whatever resources she can , to get her healthy and employed again.
> 
> We will be taking a pregnancy test before going because she is late by two weeks..She spotted brown blood for a day and then it stopped. She wants a child so i really hope she is pregnant even though things are hard right now... Annnd ...
> Her husband won't be going with her. He is going to take the van and stay with his brother in Ohio with their cat .
> We are going to keep her dog for her..
> She and the husband will reconnect when she is back on her feet, on firmer ground that is.
> She said that she knows he will never be able to support her and that she still loves him but she is going to try to get the help she needs to take care of herself before they reconnect...
> 
> Anyone know that song...
> " Lord i hope this day is good..I'm feeling empty and misunderstood, i should be thankful Lord i know i should..but Lord i hope this day is good."
> 
> Xoxoxo


That all sounds really positive, it might have taken a while for the message that Mum knows best but sounds as though it has now got through. Hope everything is smooth sailing from now on. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and very windy Wales. Apparently we are getting the tail-end of hurricane Helene, thanks everyone across the Pond, then by mid-week will be getting one of our home grown storms, definitely stay in and knit weather. I'm sort of in between knowing what to knit so am using up some of my lace and sock yarns and making mini-1898 hats. Hope those on holiday on the south coast are having better weather although a stormy sea is good to watch. Back later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Judi, hope you're having a great day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I had a wonderful phonecall from youngest dd, about a job she had been invited to attend a group interview. This venture did not begin in the best way possible; so beginnig at the start of the whole diasco, she got the notification of the interview. About 30 minutes (or less) before the interview process was due to begin. No other applicant from her local Job Search Centre attended, because none of them had been informed of this event! The best thingnabout the interview process, was that dd was shortlisted to be in the 25 people to go to the next step of the elimination process; she was also commended for attending the interview on such short notice, and was told by the intervier, that it was one of the reasons that she was shortlisted to go to the second part of the process.
> 
> Everything went downhill from that point; she was given an info sheet, which included the date, time and address where the next interview was to be held. So on that day she arrived at the address that was on her information sheet, only to be informed that she was in the wrong place, so she showed the receptionist the informatoion sheet, just to prove that the error wasn't her fault! She contacted the correct place, once she knew where she was meant to be, only to be told that the interview process had begun, and it was too late for her to get there. She was understandably extremely upset about the whole thing, because she thought she had missed out on a very good chance of having full time employment! full!
> 
> She received a phonecall yesterday morning, informing her that she was included in the 25 people who were chosen to continue on to the 4 day training, beginning later today (Tuesday), and that she was to attend for her Medical assessment, including drug & alcohol testing. The Receptionist, whom shenhad dealt with on the day of the mighty stuffup, actually contacted the boss of the company conducting the interviews, to find out what was going on, and also mentioned how upset dd had been, when she was told she was at the wrong place for the interview. The boss then instructed the worker, that because of all the things that had gone wrong for her; he wanted to give her a fair chance to be one of those who were getting a job! So she begins the Job Training later today, at 11:00am S.A. time, and begins work next week. Now dd is one verry happy young woman, and is really looking forward to having a job!
> 
> Continuing on the new job status amongst my girls, DD4 has also joined the workforce. She got herself a job waitressing, at one of the local hotels, for the dinner shift. She has already had her trial shifts, and was paid cash in hand for now, which will be setup properly once the owners get back from a short holiday! She quite likes it also, which is a bonus, and is already planning on doing the alcohol accreditation course, so that she can work in other areas of the hotel.
> 
> All I need now is for dd3 to be able to find a job, then everything will begin to get easier for her family also! She, and her partner, have just purxhased a block of land, and are in the process of choosing a plan for their house, and once that has been built, and is ready to move in, the will finally be in a house that is not derelict, and is also large enough for them to fit in comfortably! Things are finally beginning to fall into place for my girls, so there will be a little less for me to worry about! :sm23: :sm23:


Your youngest DD surely deserved that job, I only hope it is worthy of someone like her with such tenacity, many others would have given up!! Good luck to all your DD's, hope they continue to prosper!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Looks lovely. We are nr. Brackelsham bay. Nice little cottage. Xxx


 :sm24: Very very breezy here today but lovely and warm and sunny. We are heading for Margate and the northern coast this morning via a supermarket as the housekeeper appears to have forgotten to leave us any loo paper!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 pm EDT and 23âC (73âF). Itâs been hot and humid all day. I booked today off. DD and I went on the hunt for the perfect butter tart today. Our first test was Kawartha Butter Tart Factory in Warsaw, who also,had awesome apple fritters. DD got chased by a hungry hornet. I just put one of apple fritters on top of the car and let it have a bite of the sugar on the fritter while I put the rest of the tarts and fritters in the car. Then it flew away.
> On the way home we had a bit of a scare when my right front brake ceased up and was squealing terribly. Of course Iâm on a back country road and it would have been difficult to describe to a tow truck where Imwas, so I kept driving slowly to the next road. When I put the brake on for the stop sign, the brake I ceased and the squealing stopped. So we drov e home. Now I have to call the garage behind me to get an appointment to have them fix it.


Oh stop teasing with the butter tarts!! 
:sm23: Mind you, I shall have my fair share of naughtiness this week!! Well done on getting home safely, hope that doesn't cost you a lot of money!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very windy Sussex. Slept like a log. Nothing much planned for today. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: Very very breezy here today but lovely and warm and sunny. We are heading for Margate and the northern coast this morning via a supermarket as the housekeeper appears to have forgotten to leave us any loo paper!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: xxxx


Oops, glad you've got the sunshine, it's right miserable here today, have fun in Margate. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Judi and my gs2 xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They must have had very tall ladders to do that yarn bombing.


Or Maybe scaffolding or they hung out the windows! I wish I had gone in the shop and asked now! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have some of that deep blue icing colour. Just a warning, it goes right through you, if you know what I mean.
> The service sounds very nice.


Nice surprise with that icing!! :sm06:


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> With the description of cupcakes and thought of Rubin I'm drooling. I'm trying the baby sweater sleeves in the smaller needle. The pattern has 2 increases every 4 rows 8 times so maybe that is why it doesn't say switch to larger needle. I've phoned 4 roofers but only one responded to the message I left. I get concerned when business companies have answering machines not people answering the phone. Guess it's cheaper.


Yes, adding 16 stitches would make a lot of difference in the sleeve. What is the name of the sweater?
Not paying someone to answer the phone saves companies a ton of money. It is nice when someone checks messages and returns calls promptly. Makes one wonder if you had a problem with their work how would you contact them.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Your lucky to have wip's. I only work on one thing at a time. When that is finished I sometimes do not have anything I want to make so I sit and twiddle my thumbs. I have not knit anything for over a week. Yesterday Mr. Wonderful's sister called and ask how to wash the prayer shawl I made for her.She stated that she had now lost all her hair and bought a wig. I figured she could use some hats for around the house and to sleep in. So now I am working on hats. I think the first one is going to be too small. It is just 18 inches, but I read to make them smaller as without hair the head is smaller. We will see. I will make her more in different colors and sizes.


Oh that's so kind of you to knit for your SIL, Caron Simply Soft is good for those hats but I'm sure you know that!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's perfect! Yarn shops? Is this the best season to be there? Looks it.


Haven't found yarn shops yet but I think there is one in the town near the apartment!! :sm02:


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Well here we go....
> 
> Dd1 sent me a text yesterday telling me that everything i told her was right. She said she knew if she went on the road with her husband it would be the death of her.
> She finally gets that you can't survive with no money, no jobs, and no where to live. Especially when your sick. I've gotten her to start her thyroid meds again and now here's the very best and worst of it.
> Today i will be taking her to Kentucky to live with my cousin Tammy and her husband Dale. We are close as sister's Tammy and I. She works for job core helping young people finish their education and find work.
> She has agreed to help her find and use whatever resources she can , to get her healthy and employed again.
> 
> We will be taking a pregnancy test before going because she is late by two weeks..She spotted brown blood for a day and then it stopped. She wants a child so i really hope she is pregnant even though things are hard right now... Annnd ...
> Her husband won't be going with her. He is going to take the van and stay with his brother in Ohio with their cat .
> We are going to keep her dog for her..
> She and the husband will reconnect when she is back on her feet, on firmer ground that is.
> She said that she knows he will never be able to support her and that she still loves him but she is going to try to get the help she needs to take care of herself before they reconnect...
> 
> Anyone know that song...
> " Lord i hope this day is good..I'm feeling empty and misunderstood, i should be thankful Lord i know i should..but Lord i hope this day is good."
> 
> Xoxoxo


I am hoping she is able to follow through with her plans. I am sure it is very hard for her and for the rest of you.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's perfect! Yarn shops? Is this the best season to be there? Looks it.


It suits us as it is nice and quiet now the kids are back in school, although the weather can be unpredictable. We are lucky again today, although it is a bit breezy, it's warm and sunny at 22'C!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm24: Very very breezy here today but lovely and warm and sunny. We are heading for Margate and the northern coast this morning via a supermarket as the housekeeper appears to have forgotten to leave us any loo paper!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: xxxx


Enjoy your day. Always helpful to carry a small pack of kleenex tissues in your purse. One can never tell when they will come in handy.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Sussex. Slept like a log. Nothing much planned for today. X


Morning. Oh how I envy you. I have not slept like a log in so many years that I almost forget what that is like. Have a fun day.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well here we go....
> 
> Dd1 sent me a text yesterday telling me that everything i told her was right. She said she knew if she went on the road with her husband it would be the death of her.
> She finally gets that you can't survive with no money, no jobs, and no where to live. Especially when your sick. I've gotten her to start her thyroid meds again and now here's the very best and worst of it.
> Today i will be taking her to Kentucky to live with my cousin Tammy and her husband Dale. We are close as sister's Tammy and I. She works for job core helping young people finish their education and find work.
> She has agreed to help her find and use whatever resources she can , to get her healthy and employed again.
> 
> We will be taking a pregnancy test before going because she is late by two weeks..She spotted brown blood for a day and then it stopped. She wants a child so i really hope she is pregnant even though things are hard right now... Annnd ...
> Her husband won't be going with her. He is going to take the van and stay with his brother in Ohio with their cat .
> We are going to keep her dog for her..
> She and the husband will reconnect when she is back on her feet, on firmer ground that is.
> She said that she knows he will never be able to support her and that she still loves him but she is going to try to get the help she needs to take care of herself before they reconnect...
> 
> Anyone know that song...
> " Lord i hope this day is good..I'm feeling empty and misunderstood, i should be thankful Lord i know i should..but Lord i hope this day is good."
> 
> Xoxoxo


Yep, know that song for sure! I think you must be happier at this outcome, it sounds like it's for the best, I truly hope it works out well for you all xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh that's so kind of you to knit for your SIL, Caron Simply Soft is good for those hats but I'm sure you know that!! Xx


I used simply soft for her shawl. I have found it too saggy, without body to use in hats. I am very careful to look for very soft yarn for the chemo hats I donate and will definitely use the softest for hers. 
I am pleased she ask how to launder the shawl as that means she is using it. She has mentioned that others have given her several compliments on it. I always wonder if people appreciate the handmade items. I always hope even if they do not use it that they appreciate the love and caring that is knit into it.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Judi, hope you're having a great day. xx


..... and from me Judi!! I remembered yesterday and had forgotten by this morning, duh!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Enjoy your day. Always helpful to carry a small pack of kleenex tissues in your purse. One can never tell when they will come in handy.


Indeed and I'm so glad I did!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Well we made it to Margate, I have never been around so many road roundabouts in my life!! Couldn't find parking in the town so are sitting in the car on the outskirts, it's too windy here to enjoy walking about, anyway!!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Well here we go....
> 
> Dd1 sent me a text yesterday telling me that everything i told her was right. She said she knew if she went on the road with her husband it would be the death of her.
> She finally gets that you can't survive with no money, no jobs, and no where to live. Especially when your sick. I've gotten her to start her thyroid meds again and now here's the very best and worst of it.
> Today i will be taking her to Kentucky to live with my cousin Tammy and her husband Dale. We are close as sister's Tammy and I. She works for job core helping young people finish their education and find work.
> She has agreed to help her find and use whatever resources she can , to get her healthy and employed again.
> 
> We will be taking a pregnancy test before going because she is late by two weeks..She spotted brown blood for a day and then it stopped. She wants a child so i really hope she is pregnant even though things are hard right now... Annnd ...
> Her husband won't be going with her. He is going to take the van and stay with his brother in Ohio with their cat .
> We are going to keep her dog for her..
> She and the husband will reconnect when she is back on her feet, on firmer ground that is.
> She said that she knows he will never be able to support her and that she still loves him but she is going to try to get the help she needs to take care of herself before they reconnect...
> 
> Anyone know that song...
> " Lord i hope this day is good..I'm feeling empty and misunderstood, i should be thankful Lord i know i should..but Lord i hope this day is good."
> 
> Xoxoxo


Oh, Angela, my heart goes out to all of you. I think this sounds like the best course of action for everyone involved. Will prayer for all of you and for her to have the strength to see this through. Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Judi, hope you're having a great day. xx


Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi! I hope it's a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Well here we go....
> 
> Dd1 sent me a text yesterday telling me that everything i told her was right. She said she knew if she went on the road with her husband it would be the death of her.
> She finally gets that you can't survive with no money, no jobs, and no where to live. Especially when your sick. I've gotten her to start her thyroid meds again and now here's the very best and worst of it.
> Today i will be taking her to Kentucky to live with my cousin Tammy and her husband Dale. We are close as sister's Tammy and I. She works for job core helping young people finish their education and find work.
> She has agreed to help her find and use whatever resources she can , to get her healthy and employed again.
> 
> We will be taking a pregnancy test before going because she is late by two weeks..She spotted brown blood for a day and then it stopped. She wants a child so i really hope she is pregnant even though things are hard right now... Annnd ...
> Her husband won't be going with her. He is going to take the van and stay with his brother in Ohio with their cat .
> We are going to keep her dog for her..
> She and the husband will reconnect when she is back on her feet, on firmer ground that is.
> She said that she knows he will never be able to support her and that she still loves him but she is going to try to get the help she needs to take care of herself before they reconnect...
> 
> Anyone know that song...
> " Lord i hope this day is good..I'm feeling empty and misunderstood, i should be thankful Lord i know i should..but Lord i hope this day is good."
> 
> Xoxoxo


That's a Don Williams' song, right? I hope the sentiments are true for you all. Sounds like some positive things are happening.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well we made it to Margate, I have never been around so many road roundabouts in my life!! Couldn't find parking in the town so are sitting in the car on the outskirts, it's too windy here to enjoy walking about, anyway!!


Lovely view. Sorry about the parking and the windy weather, but it looks pretty there. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning. Oh how I envy you. I have not slept like a log in so many years that I almost forget what that is like. Have a fun day.


I have had issues sleeping for years. I recently doubled up on the Vitamin D3 and sleeping is so much better. Worth a try?


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That all sounds like really good news for your DDs, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it i is great news for both girls, except I made a slight error about dd5's situation! She hasn't got a position , as I thought she had, the people w who are successful in ultimately being successful in gaining a position, will be notified on Friday, when the training is completed. I thought the top boss was giving her a position, because of her willingness in attending the interview, even though she had been notified with the bare minimum time to get herself ready, and arrive at the interviews site before the interview process began; and then being given incorrect details, regarding the location of the second interview. All of the interviewed w will be notified after the end of the 4 days of training; to begin working, beside a mentor for at least the first week,, then on their own!

So will everyone please keep the fingers crossed, or toes, if you need your hands for other activities; that she is in the successful group, for the first 6 applicants! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 pm EDT and 23âC (73âF). Itâs been hot and humid all day. I booked today off. DD and I went on the hunt for the perfect butter tart today. Our first test was Kawartha Butter Tart Factory in Warsaw, who also,had awesome apple fritters. DD got chased by a hungry hornet. I just put one of apple fritters on top of the car and let it have a bite of the sugar on the fritter while I put the rest of the tarts and fritters in the car. Then it flew away.
> On the way home we had a bit of a scare when my right front brake ceased up and was squealing terribly. Of course Iâm on a back country road and it would have been difficult to describe to a tow truck where Imwas, so I kept driving slowly to the next road. When I put the brake on for the stop sign, the brake I ceased and the squealing stopped. So we drov e home. Now I have to call the garage behind me to get an appointment to have them fix it.


Those tarts all look delicious, but I would leave the pumkin treat for anybody else th hat wanted it! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Judi


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I come from a plumbing family. Replacing the toilet flange is a yucky job, and worth every penny to have someone else do it. We even had to have the floor around the toilet fixed because we didn't have the flange replaced quickly enough.
> I hope you get all the repairmen lined up, and your repairs go well.


Hi my grumble wasn't that they don't deserve the money because they do it's that I don't have the money???? But I'll just budget and all will be well. I was just happy he came at that hour and he was a pet rescuer like me so we had a nice chat.


----------



## jollypolly

Hi jinx, you were right to suggest using the larger needles
Hi Londongirl, I'm so grateful you suggested going to the source for help. I contacted Red Heart and posted my problem to their contact site. They responded the next morning and said it was an omission and indeed the larger needle is used for the main sleeve in stockinette. I only did about 4 rows on both sleeves as I do both at the same time lest one be longer than the others. 
I'm off to my doctor soon so will catch up when I get back.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and won... $18 and a pkt of noodles. 

Nothing much else has been going on. I'm not going to Stephens tomorrow and going Thursday instead and home again Friday. 

Hope you are all well and to those who are on a break have a fantastic time.


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthday judi xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and won... $18 and a pkt of noodles.
> 
> Nothing much else has been going on. I'm not going to Stephens tomorrow and going Thursday instead and home again Friday.
> 
> Hope you are all well and to those who are on a break have a fantastic time.


Well done on your win again, your holiday purse will be looking a bit happier. xx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I hope Kathleen will decide to go with you. If not every time, then a few times when she feels up to it.
> Iâm still trying to finish something/anything. I have too many WIPs and more things that I want to start.


I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


That's lovely. Love the pattern. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Been to Fishbourne Roman museum today. Brilliant. Oldest Roman mosaic in England dating from 73 AD.


----------



## linkan

Dd bailed on everything. Now saying she can't leave him alone. 
I'm going to step out of my normal cheerful self today and go bury my head in the bed. 
I feela migraine coming on in my [email protected]#


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Dd bailed on everything. Now saying she can't leave him alone.
> I'm going to step out of my normal cheerful self today and go bury my head in the bed.
> I feela migraine coming on in my [email protected]#


Oh no, why does nothing go smoothly? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Dd bailed on everything. Now saying she can't leave him alone.
> I'm going to step out of my normal cheerful self today and go bury my head in the bed.
> I feela migraine coming on in my [email protected]#


Sending you loads of hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


That is wonderful! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Dd bailed on everything. Now saying she can't leave him alone.
> I'm going to step out of my normal cheerful self today and go bury my head in the bed.
> I feela migraine coming on in my [email protected]#


I'm so sorry!!!! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Judi so sorry I’m late but I truly hope you enjoyed your Birthday ???? ????!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:



> That's lovely. Love the pattern. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you! I loved the pattern so much that when I show you all the wrap I am making one of my Aunts you will recognize it!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from an extremely windy Wales, it's howling round the house. At least it's not raining (yet), we had torrential rain yesterday evening, could hardly hear the TV the way it was battering our roof. Made a shepherd's pie this morning which will do tomorrow as well so now have to find something else to knit, have finished another mini 1898 hat so might do another one while I'm in a hat mood. Not sure if I'll take anything away for the weekend as I think it might be a busy break. Chinese Saturday night then posh buffet Sunday and lots of cousins to catch up with, even the one from Singapore who I haven't seen for about 15 years. Anyway will catch up now, back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny snd windy West Sussex. Having a really lazy time. X


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely windy Wales, it's howling round the house. At least it's not raining (yet), we had torrential rain yesterday evening, could hardly hear the TV the way it was battering our roof. Made a shepherd's pie this morning which will do tomorrow as well so now have to find something else to knit, have finished another mini 1898 hat so might do another one while I'm in a hat mood. Not sure if I'll take anything away for the weekend as I think it might be a busy break. Chinese Saturday night then posh buffet Sunday and lots of cousins to catch up with, even the one from Singapore who I haven't seen for about 15 years. Anyway will catch up now, back later, have a good day. xx


Morning. I hope you do not blow away with all the wind and rain. I will also be knitting a hat today. The first one I made will fit a child. It will be useful to someone but will not fit my sister-in-law.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny snd windy West Sussex. Having a really lazy time. X


Morning. Sounds like it is windy all over across the pond today. We are also experience rain. Hope you are feeling well. It does not seem like you to have a lazy time.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I hope you have a very enjoyable and successful house hunting trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:50 am EDT and 16’c (61’f) A nice day has been forecast for today and I can’t go anywhere because of my car. The garage behind my house will look at it on Thursday so long as I leave it there for the day, so they are fitting it in between regular appointments. Yesterday I carpooled with mum. That was a mistake. She said she needed to go to one place and I wanted to go to the grocery store. We went to 15 different places that “she had been meaning to check out”. And she never goes the direct route so it took all day.
Oh well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I hope you find the right house.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like it is windy all over across the pond today. We are also experience rain. Hope you are feeling well. It does not seem like you to have a lazy time.


Weaker supposed to get that rain starting tonight and all through tomorrow. It sounds like good knitting weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you do not blow away with all the wind and rain. I will also be knitting a hat today. The first one I made will fit a child. It will be useful to someone but will not fit my sister-in-law.


Oops. Better luck the second time.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Best wishes on your search.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny snd windy West Sussex. Having a really lazy time. X


I will be too.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you have a very enjoyable and successful house hunting trip.


Thank you, Jeanette! It would sure be a huge relief to know where we'll be landing when this is all finished up here. Once again we are waiting on Sound Transit to get the final paperwork back to us to sign. Can't believe the delays they have caused. Our street is quite creepy with only two houses occupied. Several break ins at some of the empty houses. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely windy Wales, it's howling round the house. At least it's not raining (yet), we had torrential rain yesterday evening, could hardly hear the TV the way it was battering our roof. Made a shepherd's pie this morning which will do tomorrow as well so now have to find something else to knit, have finished another mini 1898 hat so might do another one while I'm in a hat mood. Not sure if I'll take anything away for the weekend as I think it might be a busy break. Chinese Saturday night then posh buffet Sunday and lots of cousins to catch up with, even the one from Singapore who I haven't seen for about 15 years. Anyway will catch up now, back later, have a good day. xx


The lady at the Cobourg LYS wanted to see me do a Brioche Hat. It's on my list as soon as I finish the swoncho. I think accessories will be needed soon. It looks like the summer weather will be ending soon here.
Definitely take the hat along for the weekend. If you don't, you'll have time where you want it. And if you do take it and you are too busy to work on it, that's ok too.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find the right house.


Thank you, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! I loved the pattern so much that when I show you all the wrap I am making one of my Aunts you will recognize it!!


I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:50 am EDT and 16'c (61'f) A nice day has been forecast for today and I can't go anywhere because of my car. The garage behind my house will look at it on Thursday so long as I leave it there for the day, so they are fitting it in between regular appointments. Yesterday I carpooled with mum. That was a mistake. She said she needed to go to one place and I wanted to go to the grocery store. We went to 15 different places that "she had been meaning to check out". And she never goes the direct route so it took all day.
> Oh well.


That's not fun at all when you are on someone else's time and they aren't mindful of it being your time, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Weaker supposed to get that rain starting tonight and all through tomorrow. It sounds like good knitting weather.


We're supposed to start getting some rain later today and it's supposed to last off and on through the weekend. Glad we'll be away and hopefully it won't follow us. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Best wishes on your search.


Thank you, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Judi so sorry I'm late but I truly hope you enjoyed your Birthday ???? ????!


Me too, Judi. Happy"Boxing Day" Birthday. I hope you had lots of cake ???? ???? and the company of your kids.????


----------



## nitz8catz

Mum’s car is in the garage today and Stuart just called.
We’re going to try to get there in my car. Wish me luck.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jeanette! It would sure be a huge relief to know where we'll be landing when this is all finished up here. Once again we are waiting on Sound Transit to get the final paperwork back to us to sign. Can't believe the delays they have caused. Our street is quite creepy with only two houses occupied. Several break ins at some of the empty houses. xxxooo


That would be very scarey and creepy. Good luck. I'll bet the Boise area is beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Have a good time house-hunting, hope you find something you like. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be very scarey and creepy. Good luck. I'll bet the Boise area is beautiful.


Yes, very scary and creepy! And, yes, the Boise area is very beautiful. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a good time house-hunting, hope you find something you like. xx


Thank you, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Good luck with the house hunting. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like it is windy all over across the pond today. We are also experience rain. Hope you are feeling well. It does not seem like you to have a lazy time.


Feeling good. The sea air is so relaxing but not been totally lazy. Been making some dorset buttons. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the house hunting. Xxx


Thank you, Josephine! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, it i is great news for both girls, except I made a slight error about dd5's situation! She hasn't got a position , as I thought she had, the people w who are successful in ultimately being successful in gaining a position, will be notified on Friday, when the training is completed. I thought the top boss was giving her a position, because of her willingness in attending the interview, even though she had been notified with the bare minimum time to get herself ready, and arrive at the interviews site before the interview process began; and then being given incorrect details, regarding the location of the second interview. All of the interviewed w will be notified after the end of the 4 days of training; to begin working, beside a mentor for at least the first week,, then on their own!
> 
> So will everyone please keep the fingers crossed, or toes, if you need your hands for other activities; that she is in the successful group, for the first 6 applicants! xoxoxo


Definitely Judi, everything that can be safely crossed, is crossed!! She so deserves this !!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi jinx, you were right to suggest using the larger needles
> Hi Londongirl, I'm so grateful you suggested going to the source for help. I contacted Red Heart and posted my problem to their contact site. They responded the next morning and said it was an omission and indeed the larger needle is used for the main sleeve in stockinette. I only did about 4 rows on both sleeves as I do both at the same time lest one be longer than the others.
> I'm off to my doctor soon so will catch up when I get back.


Glad that all worked out for you dear!! Hope the doc's appointment goes well! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and won... $18 and a pkt of noodles.
> 
> Nothing much else has been going on. I'm not going to Stephens tomorrow and going Thursday instead and home again Friday.
> 
> Hope you are all well and to those who are on a break have a fantastic time.


Nice winnings, well done!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


Wow, that's gorgeous and of course, I love the colour!!! Well done!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dd bailed on everything. Now saying she can't leave him alone.
> I'm going to step out of my normal cheerful self today and go bury my head in the bed.
> I feela migraine coming on in my [email protected]#


Grrrrrrrrr!! Grieving with you hun, not sure quite what you do now but we are all with you! Sending soothing hugs your way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely windy Wales, it's howling round the house. At least it's not raining (yet), we had torrential rain yesterday evening, could hardly hear the TV the way it was battering our roof. Made a shepherd's pie this morning which will do tomorrow as well so now have to find something else to knit, have finished another mini 1898 hat so might do another one while I'm in a hat mood. Not sure if I'll take anything away for the weekend as I think it might be a busy break. Chinese Saturday night then posh buffet Sunday and lots of cousins to catch up with, even the one from Singapore who I haven't seen for about 15 years. Anyway will catch up now, back later, have a good day. xx


That sounds like an awesome weekend, enjoy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


That sounds like a good idea and I hope you find it as you hoped! The only thing I know about Boise is that it is mentioned in 'I am the morning DJ on WOLD'!!! I will do some research so I know a bit more!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jeanette! It would sure be a huge relief to know where we'll be landing when this is all finished up here. Once again we are waiting on Sound Transit to get the final paperwork back to us to sign. Can't believe the delays they have caused. Our street is quite creepy with only two houses occupied. Several break ins at some of the empty houses. xxxooo


Yeah, that could be a bit scary, although I don't expect they would find much at the other houses. Maybe they are just looking for a roof over their heads? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hello from a very windy Walmer! We went into Deal this morning, which is only 5 minutes drive along the seafront! I had a wander round the shops while DH sat in the car, looked at the sea and read his book. I really don't think he is enjoying this trip so we may not do it anymore. He doesn't like the bed or anything that's on the TV (we watch mostly stuff we have recorded at home) and he can't really walk anywhere to enjoy the scenery. It's ok, I get away with friends quite a lot so it won't make much difference to me!

We had very nice fish and chips for lunch and have bought some cakes home for tea!! The knitting is coming along ok too! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Hello from a very windy Walmer! We went into Deal this morning, which is only 5 minutes drive along the seafront! I had a wander round the shops while DH sat in the car, looked at the sea and read his book. I really don't think he is enjoying this trip so we may not do it anymore. He doesn't like the bed or anything that's on the TV (we watch mostly stuff we have recorded at home) and he can't really walk anywhere to enjoy the scenery. It's ok, I get away with friends quite a lot so it won't make much difference to me!
> 
> We had very nice fish and chips for lunch and have bought some cakes home for tea!! The knitting is coming along ok too! xxxx


That's very pretty!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello from a very windy Walmer! We went into Deal this morning, which is only 5 minutes drive along the seafront! I had a wander round the shops while DH sat in the car, looked at the sea and read his book. I really don't think he is enjoying this trip so we may not do it anymore. He doesn't like the bed or anything that's on the TV (we watch mostly stuff we have recorded at home) and he can't really walk anywhere to enjoy the scenery. It's ok, I get away with friends quite a lot so it won't make much difference to me!
> 
> We had very nice fish and chips for lunch and have bought some cakes home for tea!! The knitting is coming along ok too! xxxx


Pretty knitting.
It's nice that you remain positive about the possibility that Mr P will no longer go on holiday with you.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like it is windy all over across the pond today. We are also experience rain. Hope you are feeling well. It does not seem like you to have a lazy time.


The wind makes the children wild at playtime, so today was a wild time????????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That's very pretty!


THanks dear, it's another one from the Japanese Stitch bible and will be my third chair back, just two more to so after that!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jeanette! It would sure be a huge relief to know where we'll be landing when this is all finished up here. Once again we are waiting on Sound Transit to get the final paperwork back to us to sign. Can't believe the delays they have caused. Our street is quite creepy with only two houses occupied. Several break ins at some of the empty houses. xxxooo


It sounds really creepy, hoping you have success with looking at properties AND that Sound Transit get their act together soon and treat you the way you deserve


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> THanks dear, it's another one from the Japanese Stitch bible and will be my third chair back, just two more to so after that!! xxx


I wondered if that might be the source of the pattern


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Pretty knitting.
> It's nice that you remain positive about the possibility that Mr P will no longer go on holiday with you.


Well, you can lead a DH to a holiday but you can't make him enjoy it!! To be honest, he is happy enough just staying at home and doing whatever it is that he does, at 84, you can't really argue, can you?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> The wind makes the children wild at playtime, so today was a wild time????????


I can imagine!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well, you can lead a DH to a holiday but you can't make him enjoy it!! To be honest, he is happy enough just staying at home and doing whatever it is that he does, at 84, you can't really argue, can you?!! xxxx


I'm in full agreement with you there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Feeling good. The sea air is so relaxing but not been totally lazy. Been making some dorset buttons. Xx


Don't go overdoing it now. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I believe it is true that the weather, sun, and moon affects us all in many ways. Just ask a nurse who works the night shift on a full moon or ask a teacher on a windy day. 


lifeline said:


> The wind makes the children wild at playtime, so today was a wild time????????


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Hello from a very windy Walmer! We went into Deal this morning, which is only 5 minutes drive along the seafront! I had a wander round the shops while DH sat in the car, looked at the sea and read his book. I really don't think he is enjoying this trip so we may not do it anymore. He doesn't like the bed or anything that's on the TV (we watch mostly stuff we have recorded at home) and he can't really walk anywhere to enjoy the scenery. It's ok, I get away with friends quite a lot so it won't make much difference to me!
> 
> We had very nice fish and chips for lunch and have bought some cakes home for tea!! The knitting is coming along ok too! xxxx


Your knitting is coming along splendidly.
When I was unable to accompany Mr. Wonderful on his outings he gradually stopped asking me to go. Hurt my feelings :sm13:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that could be a bit scary, although I don't expect they would find much at the other houses. Maybe they are just looking for a roof over their heads? xxxx


They're looking to steal copper wiring and also a roof over their head. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello from a very windy Walmer! We went into Deal this morning, which is only 5 minutes drive along the seafront! I had a wander round the shops while DH sat in the car, looked at the sea and read his book. I really don't think he is enjoying this trip so we may not do it anymore. He doesn't like the bed or anything that's on the TV (we watch mostly stuff we have recorded at home) and he can't really walk anywhere to enjoy the scenery. It's ok, I get away with friends quite a lot so it won't make much difference to me!
> 
> We had very nice fish and chips for lunch and have bought some cakes home for tea!! The knitting is coming along ok too! xxxx


It sounds wonderful. Sorry Pat isn't enjoying himself. Your knitting looks lovely. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It sounds really creepy, hoping you have success with looking at properties AND that Sound Transit get their act together soon and treat you the way you deserve


Thanks, Rebecca. Me, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Your knitting is coming along splendidly.
> When I was unable to accompany Mr. Wonderful on his outings he gradually stopped asking me to go. Hurt my feelings :sm13:


Ok, point taken, I'll keep asking and hope he says no!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls haven't the storm Ali winds been terrific, I was not venturing out in them. 

Little treasure came today. I really am very pleased with her, she's a gem. I'm going up Stephens tomorrow afternoon and staying over.

Hope these winds aren't spoiling all the ladies on holiday. 

Have a good evening


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


I love the pattern Lisa.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone! We've decided to head out house hunting for a few days, so will be heading to the Boise, ID area this evening, back on Sunday afternoon. There are several houses over there we've identified to explore, so that's the plan for us for the next few days. Will have a busy day here getting ready to go. Will check in when I can while we're out and about over the next several days. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Good looking pam....hope you see something. Come on when you can


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls haven't the storm Ali winds been terrific, I was not venturing out in them.
> 
> Little treasure came today. I really am very pleased with her, she's a gem. I'm going up Stephens tomorrow afternoon and staying over.
> 
> Hope these winds aren't spoiling all the ladies on holiday.
> 
> Have a good evening


It's pretty windy here as well not that I've ventured out at all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Another lazy day. Called into RSPB Pagham and got chatting to one of the wardens who told us all about the area. Then went to the Selsey lifeboat station and another lovely man told us all about their lifeboat. Had a a lovely pub lunch and back to where we are staying. It was very windy walming along the seafront but not cold.
Made a few more dorset buttons.
Lovely sunset tonight.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I love the pattern Lisa.


Thank you it's from the 60 Quick cotton knits book!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Another lazy day. Called into RSPB Pagham and got chatting to one of the wardens who told us all about the area. Then went to the Selsey lifeboat station and another lovely man told us all about their lifeboat. Had a a lovely pub lunch and back to where we are staying. It was very windy walming along the seafront but not cold.
> Made a few more dorset buttons.
> Lovely sunset tonight.


That is a lovely sunset have a good night!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good looking pam....hope you see something. Come on when you can


Thank you, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Dd is going to try to go to Ohio with her dh.
They are trying to sell everything they own to get the money to go. I told her i would buy her tv for $100. And I'll just give it back to her when they come back. Heck we bought it for her for her birthday 3 yrs ago. At least this way she gets to keep it. 
Hope all of you on holiday are having a good night.
I've been trying to keep up with y'all on here sorry all my posts are drama drama.
Tomorrow morning is lunch with Caleigh ! ???? i can't wait to see her i miss her so much . I'll try to remember to get a pic for y'all


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Dd is going to try to go to Ohio with her dh.
> They are trying to sell everything they own to get the money to go. I told her i would buy her tv for $100. And I'll just give it back to her when they come back. Heck we bought it for her for her birthday 3 yrs ago. At least this way she gets to keep it.
> Hope all of you on holiday are having a good night.
> I've been trying to keep up with y'all on here sorry all my posts are drama drama.
> Tomorrow morning is lunch with Caleigh ! ???? i can't wait to see her i miss her so much . I'll try to remember to get a pic for y'all


You're going through a lot. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Xiang

Well I had a very different day, on Tuesday! DH had gone into town, for an appointment; and I was having a chat with dd4, and I began to smell smoke! I told dd4 about this, and that I needed to call the firebrigade! I then checked the backyard; and saw thick black smoke being blown across my backyard, seemingly from the neighbours yard! I hadn't twigged to what was actually happening at this point, until I went into my front yard! The neighbours house was well & truly on fire!!

The flames were quite large, and were licking at our fence; we were extremely fortunate that we had closed inmthe side of our carport, with sheets of iron, and the flames were stopped from reaching our house, so our house was safe; but the neighbours house was destroyed!

In the meantime, dd4 had rang her dad, to find out what was happening, and when she found that he wasn't home, and decided that she would come and take me to safety. Even though she texted me twice, I had no idea she was coming out, and when I saw her running up the road to my house, I didn't recognise her, until she ran into my yard; then I called out to her, and she was so happy to see me on the other side of the road! 

We took the twins to a nearby playground, but a police officer suggested that we go to an area where the wind was blowing the smoke away, so we went into her place, so the kids could play freely; until the area was safe, which was around lunch time!

Nobody was harmed in the fire, but the owner of the house, was hospitalised due to shock! Thankfully there has been no looting, at this time, but that could be because we are in a small village, type of town, so perhaps the people who do the looting, aren't sure about where the house is, I hope it doesn't happen!

The next day, when it was all over, I was getting ready to go to my craft group, when I began feeling really dreadful, so asked dh to take me to the hospital, for a check over; but before the doctor got there, I began to feel much better, and went to my craft group, and had a chocolat cream sponge, with strawberries; it was delicious!

I am feeling much more relaxed, and back to my regular self, and also ready to get back to my knitting, etc! I just have to begin doing so now, so that I can begin catching up with all of the things I want to do, and make!

Anyway, that is the abridged story, of the last couple of days! One other thing, I wasn't going to say anything about the hospital trip to my daughters, but while I was waiting to see a doctor, dd3 came to the hospital, with her m.i.l., and asked where we were. At that point, we were asked if it was ok, if we waited in the waiting room, so another person could go in the room, and we agreed; then I had a chat whith my daughter, about what was happening to me; which was an episode of stress related anxiety.

I hope everyone else has had wonderful few days, and those who have had hard times, are now beginning to feel better. I am now going to do some catch up! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a surprisingly calm Wales, we were forecast torrential rain and wind from 5 a.m. this morning but thankfully that hasn't happened. Might go and pick some plums in a minute if there are any left on the tree after the wind yesterday, think I'll take some with us at the weekend to get rid of some. Also got tons of apples which I would normally freeze but no point filling the freezer and then find we have to move. Nothing else planned so back to the knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Judi, hope you're having a great day. xx


Thanks Jackie, the morning wasn't that great, but the afternoon was much better, had 2 of my dd's visiting, with all of the gdg's; with lots of chatter, and laughter, about my actions of the morning! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Your youngest DD surely deserved that job, I only hope it is worthy of someone like her with such tenacity, many others would have given up!! Good luck to all your DD's, hope they continue to prosper!!


I was actually surprised that the boss of the company, said that she had to be included in the training etc, so that she had a fair chance to be chosen for one of the positions! She also heard that she would be a good candidate for the ironing area! So she might just have a job, but not be told, until possibly (and hopefully) tomorrow afternoon! I have asked her how she would cope with working like that; she is pretty sure that it would be ok to work there, and she would cope well with the possible boredom, because she does a lot of things , within her head! Anyway, I am keeping my hopes up, for her! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Judi and my gs2 xx


I really hope your gs2 had a much better day, than I had in the morning! The afternoon was much better though! Wednesday was much better, after my limbic system finally decided that I was safe, and allowed my survical systems get back to normal functioning; when that happens, it is much easier to breathe, eat and think; AND I had a chocolate sponge, with cream & strawberries, at craft for my birthday! This happens for everyone's birthday, and if it is a new decade birthday, we also get some cash, inside the card we are given! These ladies are a wonderful bunch, and it was very easy, to become comfortable with them!????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I really hope your gs2 had a much better day, than I had in the morning! The afternoon was much better though! Wednesday was much better, after my limbic system finally decided that I was safe, and allowed my survical systems get back to normal functioning; when that happens, it is much easier to breathe, eat and think; AND I had a chocolate sponge, with cream & strawberries, at craft for my birthday! This happens for everyone's birthday, and if it is a new decade birthday, we also get some cash, inside the card we are given! These ladies are a wonderful bunch, and it was very easy, to become comfortable with them!????


Luv n hugs x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very windy Sussex. But it is bright. May go to Chichester today. Xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dd is going to try to go to Ohio with her dh.
> They are trying to sell everything they own to get the money to go. I told her i would buy her tv for $100. And I'll just give it back to her when they come back. Heck we bought it for her for her birthday 3 yrs ago. At least this way she gets to keep it.
> Hope all of you on holiday are having a good night.
> I've been trying to keep up with y'all on here sorry all my posts are drama drama.
> Tomorrow morning is lunch with Caleigh ! ???? i can't wait to see her i miss her so much . I'll try to remember to get a pic for y'all


We're just really sorry you're having to deal with all this drama love so always feel free to unburden yourself or you'll go bananas!!! Yes, please get us some pics of Sweet Pea, we miss her too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright and breezy Walmer! Our morning starts are getting later and later!!! Today, we are going just along the coast to St Margaret's Bay, just to explore a bit, then we are headed for one of our favourite spots, The White Cliffs of Dover! Hopefully, it will be clear enough to see across the Channel to France again, it's about 22 miles so you do need a clear day!

Hope everyone is hanging on in there, take good care of your precious selves!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I had a very different day, on Tuesday! DH had gone into town, for an appointment; and I was having a chat with dd4, and I began to smell smoke! I told dd4 about this, and that I needed to call the firebrigade! I then checked the backyard; and saw thick black smoke being blown across my backyard, seemingly from the neighbours yard! I hadn't twigged to what was actually happening at this point, until I went into my front yard! The neighbours house was well & truly on fire!!
> 
> The flames were quite large, and were licking at our fence; we were extremely fortunate that we had closed inmthe side of our carport, with sheets of iron, and the flames were stopped from reaching our house, so our house was safe; but the neighbours house was destroyed!
> 
> In the meantime, dd4 had rang her dad, to find out what was happening, and when she found that he wasn't home, and decided that she would come and take me to safety. Even though she texted me twice, I had no idea she was coming out, and when I saw her running up the road to my house, I didn't recognise her, until she ran into my yard; then I called out to her, and she was so happy to see me on the other side of the road!
> 
> We took the twins to a nearby playground, but a police officer suggested that we go to an area where the wind was blowing the smoke away, so we went into her place, so the kids could play freely; until the area was safe, which was around lunch time!
> 
> Nobody was harmed in the fire, but the owner of the house, was hospitalised due to shock! Thankfully there has been no looting, at this time, but that could be because we are in a small village, type of town, so perhaps the people who do the looting, aren't sure about where the house is, I hope it doesn't happen!
> 
> The next day, when it was all over, I was getting ready to go to my craft group, when I began feeling really dreadful, so asked dh to take me to the hospital, for a check over; but before the doctor got there, I began to feel much better, and went to my craft group, and had a chocolat cream sponge, with strawberries; it was delicious!
> 
> I am feeling much more relaxed, and back to my regular self, and also ready to get back to my knitting, etc! I just have to begin doing so now, so that I can begin catching up with all of the things I want to do, and make!
> 
> Anyway, that is the abridged story, of the last couple of days! One other thing, I wasn't going to say anything about the hospital trip to my daughters, but while I was waiting to see a doctor, dd3 came to the hospital, with her m.i.l., and asked where we were. At that point, we were asked if it was ok, if we waited in the waiting room, so another person could go in the room, and we agreed; then I had a chat whith my daughter, about what was happening to me; which was an episode of stress related anxiety.
> 
> I hope everyone else has had wonderful few days, and those who have had hard times, are now beginning to feel better. I am now going to do some catch up! xoxoxo


Oh dear, far too much excitement Judi!! Wishing you calm and tranquility from now on!! :sm02: :sm02: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and breezy Walmer! Our morning starts are getting later and later!!! Today, we are going just along the coast to St Margaret's Bay, just to explore a bit, then we are headed for one of our favourite spots, The White Cliffs of Dover! Hopefully, it will be clear enough to see across the Channel to France again, it's about 22 miles so you do need a clear day!
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging on in there, take good care of your precious selves!! xxxxxx


I like St. Margarets Bay, there used to be a nice pub there years ago, I expect it's all changed now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and breezy Walmer. I have just replied to lots of posts from my laptop but they aren't appearing so I'm now using my phone! Hope this one arrives OK and the rest catch up soon!! Xxxx

Edit: Ok, ignore all that, the previous messages have landed!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I like St. Margarets Bay, there used to be a nice pub there years ago, I expect it's all changed now. xxxx


Looking on Google Earth, it looks very quiet couldn't see a pub but will tell you later if it is still there!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ..... and from me Judi!! I remembered yesterday and had forgotten by this morning, duh!! Xxxx


Thanks June, Tuesday was a very unusual day, but I will leave it, for you to read my previous posts. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We're coming from all over the country and perhaps even from Singapore, not sure if that cousin is coming, it will be great if they are as we haven't seen them for about 15 years. xx


That sounds like a wonderful meet-up


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds like a wonderful meet-up


Yes it should be a good weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well we made it to Margate, I have never been around so many road roundabouts in my life!! Couldn't find parking in the town so are sitting in the car on the outskirts, it's too windy here to enjoy walking about, anyway!!


The sea looks nice though! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We have some of that deep blue icing colour. Just a warning, it goes right through you, if you know what I mean.
> The service sounds very nice.


I had a white one, so no problems.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Angela, my heart goes out to all of you. I think this sounds like the best course of action for everyone involved. Will prayer for all of you and for her to have the strength to see this through. Sending many warm, comforting and healing hugs. xxxooo


From me also, Ange; I hope everything works for your daughter. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> That all sounds really positive, it might have taken a while for the message that Mum knows best but sounds as though it has now got through. Hope everything is smooth sailing from now on. xx


I really do hope so. The beginning of a new start.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm24: Very very breezy here today but lovely and warm and sunny. We are heading for Margate and the northern coast this morning via a supermarket as the housekeeper appears to have forgotten to leave us any loo paper!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: xxxx


Whoops. Nothing important then!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Sussex. Slept like a log. Nothing much planned for today. X


It was even windier yesterday. The flags in the airport were whipping noisily.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Judi and my gs2 xx


Oh no, Judi. I missed your birthday. I hope it stupendous. Happy belated birthday to Purple's GS2 as well.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi! I hope it's a wonderful day! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, the day began very nicely, deteriorated a little around 10am, then improved greatly after school got out, and both dd's brought their children aout for a visit, then we had a lot of chat, and laughter! :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and won... $18 and a pkt of noodles.
> 
> Nothing much else has been going on. I'm not going to Stephens tomorrow and going Thursday instead and home again Friday.
> 
> Hope you are all well and to those who are on a break have a fantastic time.


Congrats on your winnings. xx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Judi


Rhanks Rebecca. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


I love that. What is the pattern called? I bet you enjoyed making it.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Been to Fishbourne Roman museum today. Brilliant. Oldest Roman mosaic in England dating from 73 AD.


I love that place.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dd bailed on everything. Now saying she can't leave him alone.
> I'm going to step out of my normal cheerful self today and go bury my head in the bed.
> I feela migraine coming on in my [email protected]#


I had a horrible feeling that she would. Love and commonsense rarely go together.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday judi xx


Thanks Susan, it was good to have the dgd's, and their mums, it was great! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just an update for those enjoying windy but bright weather, it is now pouring with rain here, Hey ho. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Definitely Judi, everything that can be safely crossed, is crossed!! She so deserves this !!! xxxx


She really does; and it's Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


That is very pretty! I have actually been thinking of beginningnto make my own summer tops, I am so sick of the tops that are available in the shops now! :sm19: :sm13:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello from a very windy Walmer! We went into Deal this morning, which is only 5 minutes drive along the seafront! I had a wander round the shops while DH sat in the car, looked at the sea and read his book. I really don't think he is enjoying this trip so we may not do it anymore. He doesn't like the bed or anything that's on the TV (we watch mostly stuff we have recorded at home) and he can't really walk anywhere to enjoy the scenery. It's ok, I get away with friends quite a lot so it won't make much difference to me!
> 
> We had very nice fish and chips for lunch and have bought some cakes home for tea!! The knitting is coming along ok too! xxxx


That's pretty. Very dainty.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Pretty knitting.
> It's nice that you remain positive about the possibility that Mr P will no longer go on holiday with you.


Join the club. It's a good job I have female friends to go away with!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dd is going to try to go to Ohio with her dh.
> They are trying to sell everything they own to get the money to go. I told her i would buy her tv for $100. And I'll just give it back to her when they come back. Heck we bought it for her for her birthday 3 yrs ago. At least this way she gets to keep it.
> Hope all of you on holiday are having a good night.
> I've been trying to keep up with y'all on here sorry all my posts are drama drama.
> Tomorrow morning is lunch with Caleigh ! ???? i can't wait to see her i miss her so much . I'll try to remember to get a pic for y'all


We are all sorry that your posts are all drama but trust us that we want to share them.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Well I had a very different day, on Tuesday! DH had gone into town, for an appointment; and I was having a chat with dd4, and I began to smell smoke! I told dd4 about this, and that I needed to call the firebrigade! I then checked the backyard; and saw thick black smoke being blown across my backyard, seemingly from the neighbours yard! I hadn't twigged to what was actually happening at this point, until I went into my front yard! The neighbours house was well & truly on fire!!
> 
> The flames were quite large, and were licking at our fence; we were extremely fortunate that we had closed inmthe side of our carport, with sheets of iron, and the flames were stopped from reaching our house, so our house was safe; but the neighbours house was destroyed!
> 
> In the meantime, dd4 had rang her dad, to find out what was happening, and when she found that he wasn't home, and decided that she would come and take me to safety. Even though she texted me twice, I had no idea she was coming out, and when I saw her running up the road to my house, I didn't recognise her, until she ran into my yard; then I called out to her, and she was so happy to see me on the other side of the road!
> 
> We took the twins to a nearby playground, but a police officer suggested that we go to an area where the wind was blowing the smoke away, so we went into her place, so the kids could play freely; until the area was safe, which was around lunch time!
> 
> Nobody was harmed in the fire, but the owner of the house, was hospitalised due to shock! Thankfully there has been no looting, at this time, but that could be because we are in a small village, type of town, so perhaps the people who do the looting, aren't sure about where the house is, I hope it doesn't happen!
> 
> The next day, when it was all over, I was getting ready to go to my craft group, when I began feeling really dreadful, so asked dh to take me to the hospital, for a check over; but before the doctor got there, I began to feel much better, and went to my craft group, and had a chocolat cream sponge, with strawberries; it was delicious!
> 
> I am feeling much more relaxed, and back to my regular self, and also ready to get back to my knitting, etc! I just have to begin doing so now, so that I can begin catching up with all of the things I want to do, and make!
> 
> Anyway, that is the abridged story, of the last couple of days! One other thing, I wasn't going to say anything about the hospital trip to my daughters, but while I was waiting to see a doctor, dd3 came to the hospital, with her m.i.l., and asked where we were. At that point, we were asked if it was ok, if we waited in the waiting room, so another person could go in the room, and we agreed; then I had a chat whith my daughter, about what was happening to me; which was an episode of stress related anxiety.
> 
> I hope everyone else has had wonderful few days, and those who have had hard times, are now beginning to feel better. I am now going to do some catch up! xoxoxo


What an episode! No wonder you were stressed. I'm so glad you had your family.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and breezy Walmer! Our morning starts are getting later and later!!! Today, we are going just along the coast to St Margaret's Bay, just to explore a bit, then we are headed for one of our favourite spots, The White Cliffs of Dover! Hopefully, it will be clear enough to see across the Channel to France again, it's about 22 miles so you do need a clear day!
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging on in there, take good care of your precious selves!! xxxxxx


If the weather there is like ours here you won't see France.


----------



## SaxonLady

Twins today. I don't think we will be in the park. Not for long anyway!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dd bailed on everything. Now saying she can't leave him alone.
> I'm going to step out of my normal cheerful self today and go bury my head in the bed.
> I feela migraine coming on in my [email protected]#


CD ..... I really feel for you, what is dd? Unfortunately sometimes we (the parents) have to take a monstrous step backwards, and allow our children, to go in whichever direction they choose to go. It is the hardest thing in the world, to do this, but it is all that one can do! The other thing that dd1 must know, is that you will be there, for her, if things don't work out for her. My mum went through this, a little, with me; and I went through it, with one (or more) of my dd's; and they have all come through to the otherside!

It is hard to watch them leave home, when they are not in the best situation, dd4 left home at 18, then moved about 200km away to a place where she had no friends or family, and she was pregnant with her first child! She & dsil, are now married with 4 girls, and are quite happy together, with their own family. Sometimes things workout well for them, other times things don't work out that well; but most find the right way to go, eventually! I hope your dd is one of the more fortunate ones!

Just remember that we are all here to 'listen' to your woes, when you feel the need to download! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Judi so sorry I'm late but I truly hope you enjoyed your Birthday ???? ????!


You aren't late, Lisa! I was too distracted, by a few things that had been happeningnhere, to get on here, on Tuesday, so don't be sorry. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely windy Wales, it's howling round the house. At least it's not raining (yet), we had torrential rain yesterday evening, could hardly hear the TV the way it was battering our roof. Made a shepherd's pie this morning which will do tomorrow as well so now have to find something else to knit, have finished another mini 1898 hat so might do another one while I'm in a hat mood. Not sure if I'll take anything away for the weekend as I think it might be a busy break. Chinese Saturday night then posh buffet Sunday and lots of cousins to catch up with, even the one from Singapore who I haven't seen for about 15 years. Anyway will catch up now, back later, have a good day. xx


It sounds wonderful, I love catching up with my cousins! One side of the family are more like my siblings, and much easier to talk to, but I don't get to see the family from the other side of the family!


----------



## Xiang

I am going to watch some tv now, and do some knitting. Will be back later. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Just an update for those enjoying windy but bright weather, it is now pouring with rain here, Hey ho. xx


Morning. Hope the rain doesn't damp your spirit. I am keeping my blinds closed so I do not have to look out at the dark, gray day outside my window. Fall is definitely in the air.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Have you ever had messages show up hours or even a day later. It certainly makes me wonder where they were all that time. I think maybe they get hung up on a satellite and orbited the earth a few times. Glad your messages showed up so we know you what you are up to.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and breezy Walmer. I have just replied to lots of posts from my laptop but they aren't appearing so I'm now using my phone! Hope this one arrives OK and the rest catch up soon!! Xxxx
> 
> Edit: Ok, ignore all that, the previous messages have landed!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Glad everything turned out okay for you in the end. Do they know what caused the fire?


Xiang said:


> Thanks June, Tuesday was a very unusual day, but I will leave it, for you to read my previous posts. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

I don't have time to catch up all the way. Just wanted to let everyone know Jen is pregnant


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Dd is going to try to go to Ohio with her dh.
> They are trying to sell everything they own to get the money to go. I told her i would buy her tv for $100. And I'll just give it back to her when they come back. Heck we bought it for her for her birthday 3 yrs ago. At least this way she gets to keep it.
> Hope all of you on holiday are having a good night.
> I've been trying to keep up with y'all on here sorry all my posts are drama drama.
> Tomorrow morning is lunch with Caleigh ! ???? i can't wait to see her i miss her so much . I'll try to remember to get a pic for y'all


So sorry you and your family are going through this. I believe many of us have experienced something similar to this and can really emphasize with you. There just is no easy answer. Hoping for the best outcome possible to this difficult situation.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> If the weather there is like ours here you won't see France.


You are so right Saxy!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Have you ever had messages show up hours or even a day later. It certainly makes me wonder where they were all that time. I think maybe they get hung up on a satellite and orbited the earth a few times. Glad your messages showed up so we know you what you are up to.


There must be a million of them wafting about in the ether!!! ????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I don't have time to catch up all the way. Just wanted to let everyone know Jen is pregnant


Great - I think!! Only joking, I know the circumstances aren't perfect but I know you will all love and care for this little one. Sending Jen my love and congratulations!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:48 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). It's a cool, mostly cloudy day with rain starting tonight.
My car is in the garage on the road behind my house. It will probably be there most of the day as they are going to work on it between other appointments.
So today is a knitting day.
DD is off to the dentist for her 6 month cleaning this afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Great - I think!! Only joking, I know the circumstances aren't perfect but I know you will all love and care for this little one. Sending Jen my love and congratulations!! Xxxx


Ditto from me, Angela. Congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I don't have time to catch up all the way. Just wanted to let everyone know Jen is pregnant


Congratulations on the addition to your family. I'm sorry that you're finding this out when her situation is so unsettled and changeable.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Have you ever had messages show up hours or even a day later. It certainly makes me wonder where they were all that time. I think maybe they get hung up on a satellite and orbited the earth a few times. Glad your messages showed up so we know you what you are up to.


I know at work that happens when messages get stuck in the buffer. One message will have something that the program can't figure out how to route the message and all the other messages back up behind it. Once that one problem message is moved out of the way, then the rest come through in a flood.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the rain doesn't damp your spirit. I am keeping my blinds closed so I do not have to look out at the dark, gray day outside my window. Fall is definitely in the air.


I get a Friday with high humidity and summer temperatures in the high 30's C, followed by at least two weeks of temperatures that don't make it to the 20's. I'd say Fall is here. The trees are starting to turn colour too.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Twins today. I don't think we will be in the park. Not for long anyway!


You might. Kids don't feel the cold the way that adults do. Probably because they are moving too fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and breezy Walmer! Our morning starts are getting later and later!!! Today, we are going just along the coast to St Margaret's Bay, just to explore a bit, then we are headed for one of our favourite spots, The White Cliffs of Dover! Hopefully, it will be clear enough to see across the Channel to France again, it's about 22 miles so you do need a clear day!
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging on in there, take good care of your precious selves!! xxxxxx


And the days are getting shorter and shorter. 22 miles is shorter than trying to see across Lake Ontario which is 50 miles at this point. Can you post a picture of the White Cliffs of Dover.
Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Sussex. But it is bright. May go to Chichester today. Xx


I hope it is a good trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I really hope your gs2 had a much better day, than I had in the morning! The afternoon was much better though! Wednesday was much better, after my limbic system finally decided that I was safe, and allowed my survical systems get back to normal functioning; when that happens, it is much easier to breathe, eat and think; AND I had a chocolate sponge, with cream & strawberries, at craft for my birthday! This happens for everyone's birthday, and if it is a new decade birthday, we also get some cash, inside the card we are given! These ladies are a wonderful bunch, and it was very easy, to become comfortable with them!????


That sounds like a delicious way to celebrate your birthday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I was actually surprised that the boss of the company, said that she had to be included in the training etc, so that she had a fair chance to be chosen for one of the positions! She also heard that she would be a good candidate for the ironing area! So she might just have a job, but not be told, until possibly (and hopefully) tomorrow afternoon! I have asked her how she would cope with working like that; she is pretty sure that it would be ok to work there, and she would cope well with the possible boredom, because she does a lot of things , within her head! Anyway, I am keeping my hopes up, for her! xoxoxo


It's good that the boss was thinking of other possible jobs for her. Mine doesn't think that far ahead. 
I actually don't mind my boring job. Very little stess and it lets me pick up other duties and projects as I like.
I wish my best for your DD.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a surprisingly calm Wales, we were forecast torrential rain and wind from 5 a.m. this morning but thankfully that hasn't happened. Might go and pick some plums in a minute if there are any left on the tree after the wind yesterday, think I'll take some with us at the weekend to get rid of some. Also got tons of apples which I would normally freeze but no point filling the freezer and then find we have to move. Nothing else planned so back to the knitting. Have a good day. xx


I haven't been to the farmer's market yet. But my freezer is still full at the moment so I can't put much in there. I would like to get a basket of peppers for freezing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I had a very different day, on Tuesday! DH had gone into town, for an appointment; and I was having a chat with dd4, and I began to smell smoke! I told dd4 about this, and that I needed to call the firebrigade! I then checked the backyard; and saw thick black smoke being blown across my backyard, seemingly from the neighbours yard! I hadn't twigged to what was actually happening at this point, until I went into my front yard! The neighbours house was well & truly on fire!!
> 
> The flames were quite large, and were licking at our fence; we were extremely fortunate that we had closed inmthe side of our carport, with sheets of iron, and the flames were stopped from reaching our house, so our house was safe; but the neighbours house was destroyed!
> 
> In the meantime, dd4 had rang her dad, to find out what was happening, and when she found that he wasn't home, and decided that she would come and take me to safety. Even though she texted me twice, I had no idea she was coming out, and when I saw her running up the road to my house, I didn't recognise her, until she ran into my yard; then I called out to her, and she was so happy to see me on the other side of the road!
> 
> We took the twins to a nearby playground, but a police officer suggested that we go to an area where the wind was blowing the smoke away, so we went into her place, so the kids could play freely; until the area was safe, which was around lunch time!
> 
> Nobody was harmed in the fire, but the owner of the house, was hospitalised due to shock! Thankfully there has been no looting, at this time, but that could be because we are in a small village, type of town, so perhaps the people who do the looting, aren't sure about where the house is, I hope it doesn't happen!
> 
> The next day, when it was all over, I was getting ready to go to my craft group, when I began feeling really dreadful, so asked dh to take me to the hospital, for a check over; but before the doctor got there, I began to feel much better, and went to my craft group, and had a chocolat cream sponge, with strawberries; it was delicious!
> 
> I am feeling much more relaxed, and back to my regular self, and also ready to get back to my knitting, etc! I just have to begin doing so now, so that I can begin catching up with all of the things I want to do, and make!
> 
> Anyway, that is the abridged story, of the last couple of days! One other thing, I wasn't going to say anything about the hospital trip to my daughters, but while I was waiting to see a doctor, dd3 came to the hospital, with her m.i.l., and asked where we were. At that point, we were asked if it was ok, if we waited in the waiting room, so another person could go in the room, and we agreed; then I had a chat whith my daughter, about what was happening to me; which was an episode of stress related anxiety.
> 
> I hope everyone else has had wonderful few days, and those who have had hard times, are now beginning to feel better. I am now going to do some catch up! xoxoxo


Wow, that was a close call for you. You were lucky that you had put up those iron sheets. I feel sorry for your neighbour. I'd end up in hospital too if I lost everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

DD is making peameal bacon/Canadian bacon/Toronto bacon. It's a pork loin that has been rolled in crushed yellow peas. The peas taste like breading. And it smells so good.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> And the days are getting shorter and shorter. 22 miles is shorter than trying to see across Lake Ontario which is 50 miles at this point. Can you post a picture of the White Cliffs of Dover.
> Enjoy your vacation.


Here you go, Nitzy! Unfortunately, these are not my pictures as I was actually ON the cliffs, I couldn't take a picture without risking life and limb!! Also, a pcture of Dover Castle, on the cliffs, which Pam and Ric will particularly remember!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Here you go, Nitzy! Unfortunately, these are not my pictures as I was actually ON the cliffs, I couldn't take a picture without risking life and limb!! Also, a pcture of Dover Castle, on the cliffs, which Pam and Ric will particularly remember!!


wow.


----------



## London Girl

These are some pictures of lovely ST Margaret's Bay. Barny, the pub is called The Coastguard, is that the one you were thinking of? There were about 30 people, all wearing red tee shirts on the patio so we didn't go there for lunch!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Here you go, Nitzy! Unfortunately, these are not my pictures as I was actually ON the cliffs, I couldn't take a picture without risking life and limb!! Also, a pcture of Dover Castle, on the cliffs, which Pam and Ric will particularly remember!!


Absolutely loved that outing! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the rain doesn't damp your spirit. I am keeping my blinds closed so I do not have to look out at the dark, gray day outside my window. Fall is definitely in the air.


My spirits are fairly soggy anyway so this weather is definitely no helping, it has poured with rain all afternoon, heat is on, lights are on. How are you doing? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> These are some pictures of lovely ST Margaret's Bay. Barny, the pub is called The Coastguard, is that the one you were thinking of? There were about 30 people, all wearing red tee shirts on the patio so we didn't go there for lunch!!


I honestly can't remember it was so long ago, does it have a beer garden outside? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I honestly can't remember it was so long ago, does it have a beer garden outside? xxxx


It has that big patio in front that you can see in the picture xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely loved that outing! :sm02: xxxooo


In spite of the torrential rain on the roof of the castle?!!! :sm23: Hope we can do it again one day!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It has that big patio in front that you can see in the picture xxxx


Oh, not the place we went I think, senior memory moment obviously. xxxx :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> My spirits are fairly soggy anyway so this weather is definitely no helping, it has poured with rain all afternoon, heat is on, lights are on. How are you doing? xx


Luckily we do not need the heat. I do need the lights as my yarn is a bit dark to see in this gloomy overcast light. I am working on another chemo hat. It is easier to knit hats for donation than to knit one for a friend. I fuss over the yarn weight, color, softness, and then the pattern is another concern. I finally decided on a medium purple in WW yarn. Now I am wondering if that is a bad color choice as it may make her look sickly. Geez, it will take me forever to get a hat or two made and sent off to her.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and I believe I'm coming back on Saturday. It's poured down here today, I only hope you girls on holiday are having better weather. 

I won't call to see Albert tomorrow but I'll get fresh flowers for Sunday.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I don't have time to catch up all the way. Just wanted to let everyone know Jen is pregnant


Well, how do you feel about that? You are a lovely nona


----------



## PurpleFi

Just come to bed and it is really blowing a gale outside, but we are nice and cosy in our little cottage.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I don't have time to catch up all the way. Just wanted to let everyone know Jen is pregnant


Congratulations, I hope everything goes well for her. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Glad everything turned out okay for you in the end. Do they know what caused the fire?


I don't know, the woman who owns the houuse, iis in hopital, so haven't been able to ask her, but I think the assessors have done their but her daughters thinks it wasmcaused by a heater. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> What an episode! No wonder you were stressed. I'm so glad you had your family.


So am I, my family is everything to me; it would be absolutely wonderful, if all of my dd's were able to live a lot closer to me, so that we could get to see trest of them much more often! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Twins today. I don't think we will be in the park. Not for long anyway!


I understand that fully, although the last time I was in a park, or playground with them, we had noxious smoke, being blown around a bit too much; so we headed back to dd4's home, taking Mint with us, so she was able to play with Shadow! I think both dogs were a lot more tired, than what they usually are. :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a delicious way to celebrate your birthday.


It was very delicious, and dh gave me a box of chocolates, whichnwere finished off last might! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that the boss was thinking of other possible jobs for her. Mine doesn't think that far ahead.
> I actually don't mind my boring job. Very little stess and it lets me pick up other duties and projects as I like.
> I wish my best for your DD.


Thank you, I am hoping to be given good news, about her state of employment, later this afternoon.


----------



## binkbrice

Well this has been a better day!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I love that. What is the pattern called? I bet you enjoyed making it.


The only part I enjoyed was that front panel for some reason the overall construction that I created was confusing all because I didn't want to knit it flat and seam it together...anybody who knows me and I know you do, are not shocked by this at all...:sm06:

It's called Ocean Waves Shell by Katharine Hunt.....the name is perfect for so many of us!


----------



## linkan

Thanks ladies, I'm completely ecstatic about Jen have a baby, it's just poor timing is all. 
And of course no one is too keen on daddy. But he is her choice and i respect that.
Okay.... I'm really really really trying to respect that.
She told me that she's going to need me to come stay with her when the baby is due so I'm all over that is course ! And I'm fully prepared to spoil this child to the fullest just as much as sweet pea. 
Speaking of sweet pea...


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm completely ecstatic about Jen have a baby, it's just poor timing is all.
> And of course no one is too keen on daddy. But he is her choice and i respect that.
> Okay.... I'm really really really trying to respect that.
> She told me that she's going to need me to come stay with her when the baby is due so I'm all over that is course ! And I'm fully prepared to spoil this child to the fullest just as much as sweet pea.
> Speaking of sweet pea...


Awww. Lovely photo. Congratulations to all on the expected baby.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. It's very cool but sunny. I'm going home later. It was strange when I woke this morning at 5am,,,and couldn't get back to sleep. I woke up very cross with Albert! Why I don't know other than he left me. I'm quite annoyed with him. Silly old woman.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold, windy and very wet Wales. The sun was out for a split second when I got up but now it's pouring with rain and so dark I'll have to put the lights on in a minute. No shopping today as we are off tomorrow and will probably do it on the way home on Monday. Have finished another mini 1898 hat and will probably start another one to take with me in case I have time to do any knitting. Hope you're all enjoying better weather than I am, have a good Friday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's very cool but sunny. I'm going home later. It was strange when I woke this morning at 5am,,,and couldn't get back to sleep. I woke up very cross with Albert! Why I don't know other than he left me. I'm quite annoyed with him. Silly old woman.


Morning Susan, cold here as well and wet. Sounds fairly normal to me that you were angry with Albert for leaving you, just another emotion to conquer. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Sussex. The wind is blowing a gale. So we are going to have a walk down by the sea.

Safe travels Jacky, congrats Jen and Angela.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sussex. The wind is blowing a gale. So we are going to have a walk down by the sea.
> 
> Safe travels Jacky, congrats Jen and Angela.


Glad you've got sunny weather, it should be good on the coast today with all the wind. Off to Derby tomorrow 'til Monday, hope the rain stops by then. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 23'C (73'F). We had thunderstorms in the early hours. Heat and humidity today, more thunderstorms around suppertime then high winds and falling temperatures to welcome in fall.
I was knitting the swoncho at Knit Night last night. There was a lady from Toronto sitting beside me, who is renting one of the condos by the lake, and all she wanted to do was talk not knit. I made 3 mistakes. I fixed them when I got home.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you've got sunny weather, it should be good on the coast today with all the wind. Off to Derby tomorrow 'til Monday, hope the rain stops by then. xx :sm09:


Have a good trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sussex. The wind is blowing a gale. So we are going to have a walk down by the sea.
> 
> Safe travels Jacky, congrats Jen and Angela.


Ahh, the smell of salt air. Have a great walk. Don't get too wet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, windy and very wet Wales. The sun was out for a split second when I got up but now it's pouring with rain and so dark I'll have to put the lights on in a minute. No shopping today as we are off tomorrow and will probably do it on the way home on Monday. Have finished another mini 1898 hat and will probably start another one to take with me in case I have time to do any knitting. Hope you're all enjoying better weather than I am, have a good Friday. xx


I'm glad that you are taking your knitting. 
I think I just heard thunder over here. It's going to be a wild day, weatherwise.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's very cool but sunny. I'm going home later. It was strange when I woke this morning at 5am,,,and couldn't get back to sleep. I woke up very cross with Albert! Why I don't know other than he left me. I'm quite annoyed with him. Silly old woman.


Not silly at all. It's one of the stages of loss. 
I wonder if dreaming of Albert woke you up. One of those annoying dreams that you can't remember when you wake up.
Have a safe uneventful drive home.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm completely ecstatic about Jen have a baby, it's just poor timing is all.
> And of course no one is too keen on daddy. But he is her choice and i respect that.
> Okay.... I'm really really really trying to respect that.
> She told me that she's going to need me to come stay with her when the baby is due so I'm all over that is course ! And I'm fully prepared to spoil this child to the fullest just as much as sweet pea.
> Speaking of sweet pea...


Lovely picture.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Ahh, the smell of salt air. Have a great walk. Don't get too wet.


I shan't paddle, bit too rough for that! Xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Luckily we do not need the heat. I do need the lights as my yarn is a bit dark to see in this gloomy overcast light. I am working on another chemo hat. It is easier to knit hats for donation than to knit one for a friend. I fuss over the yarn weight, color, softness, and then the pattern is another concern. I finally decided on a medium purple in WW yarn. Now I am wondering if that is a bad color choice as it may make her look sickly. Geez, it will take me forever to get a hat or two made and sent off to her.


You want it to be perfect for your friend. You'll make one that meets your mark.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My spirits are fairly soggy anyway so this weather is definitely no helping, it has poured with rain all afternoon, heat is on, lights are on. How are you doing? xx


Air con is on right now, heat will be on tonight.
The UPS under the internet router is clicking on and off. The electricity must be flickering. This laptop doesn't care.
We had hail for a little bit. I could hear it hitting the skylight upstairs.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> These are some pictures of lovely ST Margaret's Bay. Barny, the pub is called The Coastguard, is that the one you were thinking of? There were about 30 people, all wearing red tee shirts on the patio so we didn't go there for lunch!!


Those pictures are wonderful. I like that walkway beside the sea.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Here you go, Nitzy! Unfortunately, these are not my pictures as I was actually ON the cliffs, I couldn't take a picture without risking life and limb!! Also, a pcture of Dover Castle, on the cliffs, which Pam and Ric will particularly remember!!


Thank you.
This is the closest thing that we have to cliffs like that. These are the Scarborough bluffs. They are made of clay not chalk.
I used to live above a cliff like these.
We don't have anything like that castle.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Happy Friday everyone,.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have a good trip.


Thank you, there will be a lot of talking going on. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you are taking your knitting.
> I think I just heard thunder over here. It's going to be a wild day, weatherwise.


Yes we've got wild, torrential rain, again, and a very cold wind, think we've missed Autumn (Fall) and gone straight to Winter. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I don't have time to catch up all the way. Just wanted to let everyone know Jen is pregnant


Not good timing, but another person for you to love.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> You might. Kids don't feel the cold the way that adults do. Probably because they are moving too fast.


They didn't but I did!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Here you go, Nitzy! Unfortunately, these are not my pictures as I was actually ON the cliffs, I couldn't take a picture without risking life and limb!! Also, a pcture of Dover Castle, on the cliffs, which Pam and Ric will particularly remember!!


Gotta love Dover Castle, so much there. Did you go into the tunnels?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My spirits are fairly soggy anyway so this weather is definitely no helping, it has poured with rain all afternoon, heat is on, lights are on. How are you doing? xx


Is it any better today? Yesterday was totally dreary and damp, but the blue skies are back here today. The clouds are building up though.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just come to bed and it is really blowing a gale outside, but we are nice and cosy in our little cottage.


How wonderful. Strangely it seems nice that the three of us are spread along the south coast, even though we are not together.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I understand that fully, although the last time I was in a park, or playground with them, we had noxious smoke, being blown around a bit too much; so we headed back to dd4's home, taking Mint with us, so she was able to play with Shadow! I think both dogs were a lot more tired, than what they usually are. :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


The park is near the school and a lot of the twins' friends go there after school, so we always do if the weather is OK. Making the most of it before winter sets in.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I am hoping to be given good news, about her state of employment, later this afternoon.


Everything is crossed!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> The only part I enjoyed was that front panel for some reason the overall construction that I created was confusing all because I didn't want to knit it flat and seam it together...anybody who knows me and I know you do, are not shocked by this at all...:sm06:
> 
> It's called Ocean Waves Shell by Katharine Hunt.....the name is perfect for so many of us!


That's exactly what I do. I rarely do front and back separately.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm completely ecstatic about Jen have a baby, it's just poor timing is all.
> And of course no one is too keen on daddy. But he is her choice and i respect that.
> Okay.... I'm really really really trying to respect that.
> She told me that she's going to need me to come stay with her when the baby is due so I'm all over that is course ! And I'm fully prepared to spoil this child to the fullest just as much as sweet pea.
> Speaking of sweet pea...


Two people made to be together.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It's very cool but sunny. I'm going home later. It was strange when I woke this morning at 5am,,,and couldn't get back to sleep. I woke up very cross with Albert! Why I don't know other than he left me. I'm quite annoyed with him. Silly old woman.


Not silly at all. He left but he's very much still with you. That must cause very confused emotions. You were often angry with him when he was alive but you never stopped loving him. He was your mate for life and you are still alive.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Susan, cold here as well and wet. Sounds fairly normal to me that you were angry with Albert for leaving you, just another emotion to conquer. xx


You put it better than I did.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, there will be a lot of talking going on. xx


Enjoy it all, make the most of it but don't make your jaw ache with the unaccustomed exercise!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Is it any better today? Yesterday was totally dreary and damp, but the blue skies are back here today. The clouds are building up though.


Nope, just the same but colder. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Enjoy it all, make the most of it but don't make your jaw ache with the unaccustomed exercise!


I'll probably come home without a voice but who cares I don't need it here. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> In spite of the torrential rain on the roof of the castle?!!! :sm23: Hope we can do it again one day!! xxxx


Yes, in spite of the rain! And, I hope we can, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Gotta love Dover Castle, so much there. Did you go into the tunnels?


Yes, we did and it was a great to see them! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Not silly at all. He left but he's very much still with you. That must cause very confused emotions. You were often angry with him when he was alive but you never stopped loving him. He was your mate for life and you are still alive.


Oh Saxy well put made me cry!!

I love you all!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Luckily we do not need the heat. I do need the lights as my yarn is a bit dark to see in this gloomy overcast light. I am working on another chemo hat. It is easier to knit hats for donation than to knit one for a friend. I fuss over the yarn weight, color, softness, and then the pattern is another concern. I finally decided on a medium purple in WW yarn. Now I am wondering if that is a bad color choice as it may make her look sickly. Geez, it will take me forever to get a hat or two made and sent off to her.


Jinx, I understand completely what you are saying! I knit things for donation all the time and usually think they are ok but knitting for someone specific, like you I agonise over every little detail! I think the medium purple sounds cheerful!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm completely ecstatic about Jen have a baby, it's just poor timing is all.
> And of course no one is too keen on daddy. But he is her choice and i respect that.
> Okay.... I'm really really really trying to respect that.
> She told me that she's going to need me to come stay with her when the baby is due so I'm all over that is course ! And I'm fully prepared to spoil this child to the fullest just as much as sweet pea.
> Speaking of sweet pea...


Awww, how cute does she look!! You're looking pretty cute too hon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold, windy and very wet Wales. The sun was out for a split second when I got up but now it's pouring with rain and so dark I'll have to put the lights on in a minute. No shopping today as we are off tomorrow and will probably do it on the way home on Monday. Have finished another mini 1898 hat and will probably start another one to take with me in case I have time to do any knitting. Hope you're all enjoying better weather than I am, have a good Friday. xx


In the nicest possible way, I hope you _don't_ have time to knit cos it means you will be having too much fun with your cousins!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> This is the closest thing that we have to cliffs like that. These are the Scarborough bluffs. They are made of clay not chalk.
> I used to live above a cliff like these.
> We don't have anything like that castle.


Quite similar and being white clay, they even look like the chalk in our cliffs!! Thanks for the lovely pictures!1


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Gotta love Dover Castle, so much there. Did you go into the tunnels?


We didn't go to the castle this time, just the cliffs but I have been to the castle a few years back with our Pam and Ric and we went in the tunnels then, they were wonderful and I think the castle interior is fabulous! Ric really wanted to go up to the roof of the castle so we loyally followed him, even though it was pelting with rain!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> How wonderful. Strangely it seems nice that the three of us are spread along the south coast, even though we are not together.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, as you may have guessed, we are now safely home from our Walmer break! Today, after we packed up the car, we headed for Sandwich, which is one of the Cinque Ports (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinque_Ports) even though it is now 2 miles from the coast. It's a pretty little town a bit like Rye, for those that know it, with cobbled streets and a lovely assortment of ancient buildings. It has some pretty shops and restaurants too. I made poor DH walk round the town hunting for some gardens that the lady in the tourist office had recommended to us but when we found them, it was very expensive to get in and our car park ticket would have expired before we had got our moneys worth!! So I sat DH on a bench and went and found the car and picked him up.

We then headed for Ramsgate for lunch at the lovely Wetherspoon's I told you about a couple of months ago. It was too windy to eat outside but very busy for such a large restaurant when the season is almost over.

We got home about 3pm, happy to find everything as it should be except for the side gate swinging open in the wind!! Next job? Two new back gates!!

It was actually a very nice break, really enjoyedd it but glad to be home!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, as you may have guessed, we are now safely home from our Walmer break! Today, after we packed up the car, we headed for Sandwich, which is one of the Cinque Ports (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinque_Ports) even though it is now 2 miles from the coast. It's a pretty little town a bit like Rye, for those that know it, with cobbled streets and a lovely assortment of ancient buildings. It has some pretty shops and restaurants too. I made poor DH walk round the town hunting for some gardens that the lady in the tourist office had recommended to us but when we found them, it was very expensive to get in and our car park ticket would have expired before we had got our moneys worth!! So I sat DH on a bench and went and found the car and picked him up.
> 
> We then headed for Ramsgate for lunch at the lovely Wetherspoon's I told you about a couple of months ago. It was too windy to eat outside but very busy for such a large restaurant when the season is almost over.
> 
> We got home about 3pm, happy to find everything as it should be except for the side gate swinging open in the wind!! Next job? Two new back gates!!
> 
> It was actually a very nice break, really enjoyedd it but glad to be home!! xxxxxxx


Glad you enjoyed your break and are safely home.

We went down to Bracklesham bay and had intended to walk along the front but the wind was just too fierce. Drove round to West Itchenor, very nices and very large houses there, had a look at the boats and then back to Bracklesham bay for fish and chips on the beach (well in a lovely cafe on the beach). Delicious and a super dessert of vanilla ice cream, nuts and drowned in Baileys. Now back at our little cottage having a cup of coffee. It's been bright and sunny today but oh so windy. Found a lovely little charity shop and bought a beautiful fine silk scarf which I shall use for nuno felting. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> In the nicest possible way, I hope you _don't_ have time to knit cos it means you will be having too much fun with your cousins!!! xxxx


I'm hoping not to do too much but will have Sunday morning to pass some time as I expect all the goody ones will be going to church. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We didn't go to the castle this time, just the cliffs but I have been to the castle a few years back with our Pam and Ric and we went in the tunnels then, they were wonderful and I think the castle interior is fabulous! Ric really wanted to go up to the roof of the castle so we loyally followed him, even though it was pelting with rain!!!


It was wet and a bit hard on the knews for all of us, but the view was great. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, as you may have guessed, we are now safely home from our Walmer break! Today, after we packed up the car, we headed for Sandwich, which is one of the Cinque Ports (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinque_Ports) even though it is now 2 miles from the coast. It's a pretty little town a bit like Rye, for those that know it, with cobbled streets and a lovely assortment of ancient buildings. It has some pretty shops and restaurants too. I made poor DH walk round the town hunting for some gardens that the lady in the tourist office had recommended to us but when we found them, it was very expensive to get in and our car park ticket would have expired before we had got our moneys worth!! So I sat DH on a bench and went and found the car and picked him up.
> 
> We then headed for Ramsgate for lunch at the lovely Wetherspoon's I told you about a couple of months ago. It was too windy to eat outside but very busy for such a large restaurant when the season is almost over.
> 
> We got home about 3pm, happy to find everything as it should be except for the side gate swinging open in the wind!! Next job? Two new back gates!!
> 
> It was actually a very nice break, really enjoyedd it but glad to be home!! xxxxxxx


Glad you had such a nice break and a good trip home. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you enjoyed your break and are safely home.
> 
> We went down to Bracklesham bay and had intended to walk along the front but the wind was just too fierce. Drove round to West Itchenor, very nices and very large houses there, had a look at the boats and then back to Bracklesham bay for fish and chips on the beach (well in a lovely cafe on the beach). Delicious and a super dessert of vanilla ice cream, nuts and drowned in Baileys. Now back at our little cottage having a cup of coffee. It's been bright and sunny today but oh so windy. Found a lovely little charity shop and bought a beautiful fine silk scarf which I shall use for nuno felting. xx


Sounds like a lovely time you're having. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Glad you are home safe and sound. There are so many historic and interesting areas for you to explore in the U.K. My little corner of the world does not have building that old. 
I finished my purple hat. I used a cable pattern as I believe that stretches the most and perhaps will give the best fit. On closer examination I can find 3 cables that do not look perfect. Examined them carefully and cannot figure out why they look off. I guess that proves it is handmade as a machine would make every stitch consistent. I have enough yarn left to make a pair of fingerless mitts and will start on them next.



London Girl said:


> Well, as you may have guessed, we are now safely home from our Walmer break! Today, after we packed up the car, we headed for Sandwich, which is one of the Cinque Ports (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinque_Ports) even though it is now 2 miles from the coast. It's a pretty little town a bit like Rye, for those that know it, with cobbled streets and a lovely assortment of ancient buildings. It has some pretty shops and restaurants too. I made poor DH walk round the town hunting for some gardens that the lady in the tourist office had recommended to us but when we found them, it was very expensive to get in and our car park ticket would have expired before we had got our moneys worth!! So I sat DH on a bench and went and found the car and picked him up.
> 
> We then headed for Ramsgate for lunch at the lovely Wetherspoon's I told you about a couple of months ago. It was too windy to eat outside but very busy for such a large restaurant when the season is almost over.
> 
> We got home about 3pm, happy to find everything as it should be except for the side gate swinging open in the wind!! Next job? Two new back gates!!
> 
> It was actually a very nice break, really enjoyedd it but glad to be home!! xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Nope, just the same but colder. xx


I've told the Fates you want to move!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Oh Saxy well put made me cry!!
> 
> I love you all!


Thanks Binky.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you enjoyed your break and are safely home.
> 
> We went down to Bracklesham bay and had intended to walk along the front but the wind was just too fierce. Drove round to West Itchenor, very nices and very large houses there, had a look at the boats and then back to Bracklesham bay for fish and chips on the beach (well in a lovely cafe on the beach). Delicious and a super dessert of vanilla ice cream, nuts and drowned in Baileys. Now back at our little cottage having a cup of coffee. It's been bright and sunny today but oh so windy. Found a lovely little charity shop and bought a beautiful fine silk scarf which I shall use for nuno felting. xx


Another lovely day. Congrats on the find.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's still a nice day even though windy. The sun is playing a bright peek-a-boo over the roof opposite. I can't see a thing outside!


----------



## grandma susan

It's only 6pm but I'm so ready to be in my bed. My bones are achy and I'm tired from last night. 

Nothing to report. I DID get Albert some flowers but I'll take them tomorrow. 

Hope you are all doing well. X


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound. There are so many historic and interesting areas for you to explore in the U.K. My little corner of the world does not have building that old.
> I finished my purple hat. I used a cable pattern as I believe that stretches the most and perhaps will give the best fit. On closer examination I can find 3 cables that do not look perfect. Examined them carefully and cannot figure out why they look off. I guess that proves it is handmade as a machine would make every stitch consistent. I have enough yarn left to make a pair of fingerless mitts and will start on them next.


I'm sure the hat is actually perfect and you are just being paranoid as it is for someone you obviously care about!! I bet there is love in every stitch!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It's only 6pm but I'm so ready to be in my bed. My bones are achy and I'm tired from last night.
> 
> Nothing to report. I DID get Albert some flowers but I'll take them tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. X


Sorry you are a bit achy, I shan't be late to my bed tonight, I don't sleep well away from home - especially if DH is snoring! You'd have laughed at me last night, there were two king size beds and because it was a very stylish place, they had all these cushions on the beds. We took the cushions off of our bed and put them on the bed in the other room, which, added to the great mound of cushions already on that bed, pretty well filled it. I pushed them all up the bed a foot or two, after DH started snoring and curled up across the end of the bed with a throw over me!! Good job I'm short!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound. There are so many historic and interesting areas for you to explore in the U.K. My little corner of the world does not have building that old.
> I finished my purple hat. I used a cable pattern as I believe that stretches the most and perhaps will give the best fit. On closer examination I can find 3 cables that do not look perfect. Examined them carefully and cannot figure out why they look off. I guess that proves it is handmade as a machine would make every stitch consistent. I have enough yarn left to make a pair of fingerless mitts and will start on them next.


Sometimes cables look 'off' even when they aren't, I think they just lay slightly differently, I'm sure it will be fine. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I've told the Fates you want to move!


Buyers with cash might be more helpful. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Sorry you are a bit achy, I shan't be late to my bed tonight, I don't sleep well away from home - especially if DH is snoring! You'd have laughed at me last night, there were two king size beds and because it was a very stylish place, they had all these cushions on the beds. We took the cushions off of our bed and put them on the bed in the other room, which, added to the great mound of cushions already on that bed, pretty well filled it. I pushed them all up the bed a foot or two, after DH started snoring and curled up across the end of the bed with a throw over me!! Good job I'm short!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I can picture that. Wise move on your part. I cannot understand why people add tons of pillows to beds, chairs, or couches. On the design shows they always use pillows to add color. Okay, what do you do with the pillows when you actually want to sit on the furniture? There is no place to put them so either you stand or put the pillows on the floor.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes cables look 'off' even when they aren't, I think they just lay slightly differently, I'm sure it will be fine. xx


I think I figured it out. The cable is done on the row before the decrease. The decrease on the next row pulls the cable a tad bit off. I made a note on the pattern to avoid this next time.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I think I figured it out. The cable is done on the row before the decrease. The decrease on the next row pulls the cable a tad bit off. I made a note on the pattern to avoid this next time.


I've said it before, you are a clever lady, I would never have worked that out!! Good job!! x


----------



## linkan

Well ladies it is raining great big heavy drops today. I do believe it may well be ushering In the fall weather finally.

Glad everyone who is home got home safely ! 
Susan i wake up angry at dh all the time for some dream or other. Doesn't matter where he is in the great universe i suspect that it's normal . 
The rain and humidity is making joints howl lately. I imagine we are all feeling it.


----------



## linkan

I've never seen it this quiet on here. I hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## lifeline

Morning everyone. I'm back to full length clothes today after setting out with a hop and a skip ( :sm16: ) yesterday in ¾ length clothes/no coat and standing at the bus stop wishing I was better dressed. I think the temperature dropped over night Thursday by about 6' 
Have a good day


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Morning everyone. I'm back to full length clothes today after setting out with a hop and a skip ( :sm16: ) yesterday in ¾ length clothes/no coat and standing at the bus stop wishing I was better dressed. I think the temperature dropped over night Thursday by about 6'
> Have a good day


Oh at least 6' I was cold all day yesterday, winter is coming. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Wales, will be glad to get out of here for a while although it will probably follow us. All packed and ready to go just a bit early to start off yet. Will see you all at the other end. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh at least 6' I was cold all day yesterday, winter is coming. xx


I was cold last night. Time to put the duvet back on the bed.


----------



## SaxonLady

We've been promised with a very wet weekend followed by a nice sunny week. Sorry Lifeline!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rainy Susses. Well at least the wind has dropped! It has been so fierce over the past few days. A Janet says we are promised a very wet week end. There was supposed to be a cycle race around this area tomorrow, but it has been cancelled due to there being a Yellow weather warning.

We are being very lazy and not doing much at all, which is brilliant. Although I have made quite a few dorset buttons an been reading my book (I started with a novel but have ended up reading my book on felting, much more interesting). I have also taken a lot of photos of ideas that I want to turn into textile art.

Hope you are all ok. Safe travels Jacky and Chris I hope you have gained whole load from your course, I bet you must be exhausted.

Love and hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> We've been promised with a very wet weekend followed by a nice sunny week. Sorry Lifeline!


That's good so when we get hoe we can sit in the garden. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull and very cool London, 13.6'c at the moment and it's only going up to 16'C, apparently! We had the big window in the bedroom open all night, as usual, so I got up to put my dressing gown over me, atop the summer duvet, and realised that it is probably still languishing on the back of the bedroom door in Walmer! :sm22: :sm16: I shall text the owner in a minute and see if she'll return it if I send her the postage.

Not sure if it's the change in the weather or post holiday syndrome but I'm feeling quite low today, very short on energy and tired!! The house looks tired and tatty too, after the very smart holiday home and I haven't the energy to give it a good clean, oh, woe is me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

I'll stop moaning now! Have a good day/night, everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and very cool London, 13.6'c at the moment and it's only going up to 16'C, apparently! We had the big window in the bedroom open all night, as usual, so I got up to put my dressing gown over me, atop the summer duvet, and realised that it is probably still languishing on the back of the bedroom door in Walmer! :sm22: :sm16: I shall text the owner in a minute and see if she'll return it if I send her the postage.
> 
> Not sure if it's the change in the weather or post holiday syndrome but I'm feeling quite low today, very short on energy and tired!! The house looks tired and tatty too, after the very smart holiday home and I haven't the energy to give it a good clean, oh, woe is me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I'll stop moaning now! Have a good day/night, everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


Oh poor you. You need to plan another holiday. Sending you loads of love and hugs xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and very cool London, 13.6'c at the moment and it's only going up to 16'C, apparently! We had the big window in the bedroom open all night, as usual, so I got up to put my dressing gown over me, atop the summer duvet, and realised that it is probably still languishing on the back of the bedroom door in Walmer! :sm22: :sm16: I shall text the owner in a minute and see if she'll return it if I send her the postage.
> 
> Not sure if it's the change in the weather or post holiday syndrome but I'm feeling quite low today, very short on energy and tired!! The house looks tired and tatty too, after the very smart holiday home and I haven't the energy to give it a good clean, oh, woe is me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I'll stop moaning now! Have a good day/night, everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


Weather, post-holiday and missing your dressing gown is enough to make you low.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Weather, post-holiday and missing your dressing gown is enough to make you low.


You're probably right dear, the dressing gown belonged to my mum, so is quite precious!


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm waiting for DS3 to arrive with some 'stuff' from Canada. His cousins are trying to persuade him to go back, preferably permanently. I'm going off them fast!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm waiting for DS3 to arrive with some 'stuff' from Canada. His cousins are trying to persuade him to go back, preferably permanently. I'm going off them fast!


Well you could go too and keep him company, I'm sure you know it is a wonderful country!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> This is the closest thing that we have to cliffs like that. These are the Scarborough bluffs. They are made of clay not chalk.
> I used to live above a cliff like these.
> We don't have anything like that castle.


Those are beautiful photos, do you still live near there?


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> That's exactly what I do. I rarely do front and back separately.


One of my girls has asked for a jacket like mine, so when she gets aroung to telling my what colour she would like, I will begin on that, and I also have one to make for dd2, also! I am doing to try and make it from the top down, with the back & fronts together, so I will have less seams to sew up! I just hope it works for me. :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I can picture that. Wise move on your part. I cannot understand why people add tons of pillows to beds, chairs, or couches. On the design shows they always use pillows to add color. Okay, what do you do with the pillows when you actually want to sit on the furniture? There is no place to put them so either you stand or put the pillows on the floor.


I agree, I don't know what to do with all the pillows, that thise shows think that people need inmtheir houses! If theynwere in my house, theynwould end up on the floor, or perhaps I would get another cupboard, just to store those extra cushions. The only use for thise cushions, is if it is possible for one to read comfortably, while in bed, the cushions could be used then! I no longer read in bed, because dh gets woken by the light, and my specs get really annoying. :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I think I figured it out. The cable is done on the row before the decrease. The decrease on the next row pulls the cable a tad bit off. I made a note on the pattern to avoid this next time.





London Girl said:


> I've said it before, you are a clever lady, I would never have worked that out!! Good job!! x


hehehe ......... I think her name signifies her cleverness, speaking as one with the same name! hehehe

????????????


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Morning everyone. I'm back to full length clothes today after setting out with a hop and a skip ( :sm16: ) yesterday in ¾ length clothes/no coat and standing at the bus stop wishing I was better dressed. I think the temperature dropped over night Thursday by about 6'
> Have a good day


Morning. The temperature is bouncing around over here also. This a.m. there is definitely a chill in the air. This is the time of year my kids would lose sweaters and jacket. They needed them in the a.m. but when they came home they were not needed.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, will be glad to get out of here for a while although it will probably follow us. All packed and ready to go just a bit early to start off yet. Will see you all at the other end. xx


Morning. Have a great time visiting with your family.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I was cold last night. Time to put the duvet back on the bed.


We are supposed to be getting warmer nights now, but my electric blanket is still being used overnight, otherwise If I was warm enough during the day, I am still getting very cold overnight! The weather is definitely becoming stranger, than I remember it ever being previously! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> One of my girls has asked for a jacket like mine, so when she gets aroung to telling my what colour she would like, I will begin on that, and I also have one to make for dd2, also! I am doing to try and make it from the top down, with the back & fronts together, so I will have less seams to sew up! I just hope it works for me. :sm23:


Good luck with that Judi!! xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and very cool London, 13.6'c at the moment and it's only going up to 16'C, apparently! We had the big window in the bedroom open all night, as usual, so I got up to put my dressing gown over me, atop the summer duvet, and realised that it is probably still languishing on the back of the bedroom door in Walmer! :sm22: :sm16: I shall text the owner in a minute and see if she'll return it if I send her the postage.
> 
> Not sure if it's the change in the weather or post holiday syndrome but I'm feeling quite low today, very short on energy and tired!! The house looks tired and tatty too, after the very smart holiday home and I haven't the energy to give it a good clean, oh, woe is me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I'll stop moaning now! Have a good day/night, everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


Morning. Hope you are able to retrieve your dressing gown. Lesson learned do not hang anything on the back of doors when traveling. Keep everything in sight so you can see it when you make the last sweep around the room before heading home.
I use to be quite happy with my cozy little home. Then I started watching all the remodeling of homes they do on T.V. Now I often think I should update everything. If I spend my money on updating I will have less to spend on yarn and other fun things.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that Judi!! xx


Hahaha .... I thought I would use the pattern of the 'Surprise' jacket, for the next jacket I make; it should be easy enough to do, once I have the measurements. ????????????????

What could possibly go wrong???????????


----------



## jinx

This was on the main forum. I thought it was so clever. 
https://welivedhappilyeverafter.com/finger-less-gloves-made-from-socks_11/


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> hehehe ......... I think her name signifies her cleverness, speaking as one with the same name! hehehe
> 
> ????????????


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are able to retrieve your dressing gown. Lesson learned do not hang anything on the back of doors when traveling. Keep everything in sight so you can see it when you make the last sweep around the room before heading home.
> I use to be quite happy with my cozy little home. Then I started watching all the remodeling of homes they do on T.V. Now I often think I should update everything. If I spend my money on updating I will have less to spend on yarn and other fun things.


Well that's how I feel about it really. Some of my friends have immaculate, stylish homes and I just think, get a life!! Sorry if this offends any of my lovely girls that also have immaculate homes!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This was on the main forum. I thought it was so clever.
> https://welivedhappilyeverafter.com/finger-less-gloves-made-from-socks_11/


That is clever, not sure about the stitched-on pink heart!! Would this work with hand knitted socks? Not that I have any!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well that's how I feel about it really. Some of my friends have immaculate, stylish homes and I just think, get a life!! Sorry if this offends any of my lovely girls that also have immaculate homes!! xxxx


Only because I have to! It's not my usual mode of operation at all. I feel as if I'm in a hotel where I'm also the clean up person.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm24: xxx


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## jinx

Today is our ????Autumnal Equinox. Twelve hours of day(yeah) 12 hours of night (boo). Going forward each day we will have less and less light. Makes me unhappy just thinking about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Today is our ????Autumnal Equinox. Twelve hours of day(yeah) 12 hours of night (boo). Going forward each day we will have less and less light. Makes me unhappy just thinking about it.


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales, will be glad to get out of here for a while although it will probably follow us. All packed and ready to go just a bit early to start off yet. Will see you all at the other end. xx


Have a great time! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and very cool London, 13.6'c at the moment and it's only going up to 16'C, apparently! We had the big window in the bedroom open all night, as usual, so I got up to put my dressing gown over me, atop the summer duvet, and realised that it is probably still languishing on the back of the bedroom door in Walmer! :sm22: :sm16: I shall text the owner in a minute and see if she'll return it if I send her the postage.
> 
> Not sure if it's the change in the weather or post holiday syndrome but I'm feeling quite low today, very short on energy and tired!! The house looks tired and tatty too, after the very smart holiday home and I haven't the energy to give it a good clean, oh, woe is me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I'll stop moaning now! Have a good day/night, everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


Sending many healing and comforting hugs and lots of love! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Only because I have to! It's not my usual mode of operation at all. I feel as if I'm in a hotel where I'm also the clean up person.


I'm not a huge fan of immaculate houses either and my housekeeping has gotten terrible with this buyout by Sound Transit. I hope I get at least a little bit of house cleaning back. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many healing and comforting hugs and lots of love! :sm02: xxxooo


How's the houze hunting going? Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Today is our ????Autumnal Equinox. Twelve hours of day(yeah) 12 hours of night (boo). Going forward each day we will have less and less light. Makes me unhappy just thinking about it.


Me, too. :sm19: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> How's the houze hunting going? Xx


Slow! :sm03: Viewed one yesterday and going to view one this morning. Fingers crossed. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Slow! :sm03: Viewed one yesterday and going to view one this morning. Fingers crossed. :sm06: xxxooo


Everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


Thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Finished this this morning. Based on autumn colours and rust...


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this this morning. Based on autumn colours and rust...


Beautiful! Clever you! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful! Clever you! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and very cool London, 13.6'c at the moment and it's only going up to 16'C, apparently! We had the big window in the bedroom open all night, as usual, so I got up to put my dressing gown over me, atop the summer duvet, and realised that it is probably still languishing on the back of the bedroom door in Walmer! :sm22: :sm16: I shall text the owner in a minute and see if she'll return it if I send her the postage.
> 
> Not sure if it's the change in the weather or post holiday syndrome but I'm feeling quite low today, very short on energy and tired!! The house looks tired and tatty too, after the very smart holiday home and I haven't the energy to give it a good clean, oh, woe is me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I'll stop moaning now! Have a good day/night, everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


You have a moan if you want. Home can seem dull after a spell away, you'll soon settle back in and find something to look forward to. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well we're now tucked up in our little room having had very wet journey but the rain has eased now. Been to seen my cousin's daughter and two girls (2 and 4) and to deliver The Wind in the Willows. Both are a bit shy at the moment as they don't see us very often, will be going back in an hour's time when the new addition to the family will have arrived. Then later the whole family is descending there for a Chinese meal and plenty of talk. Might be back later, will see what time it is. xx


----------



## jinx

Double darn fantastic!


PurpleFi said:


> Finished this this morning. Based on autumn colours and rust...


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Double darn fantastic!


Gee thanks Honey xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're now tucked up in our little room having had very wet journey but the rain has eased now. Been to seen my cousin's daughter and two girls (2 and 4) and to deliver The Wind in the Willows. Both are a bit shy at the moment as they don't see us very often, will be going back in an hour's time when the new addition to the family will have arrived. Then later the whole family is descending there for a Chinese meal and plenty of talk. Might be back later, will see what time it is. xx


Glad you've arrived safely. Enjoy your family meet up and Chinese. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well you could go too and keep him company, I'm sure you know it is a wonderful country!! xxx


I would love to, and have been invited, but not permanently.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this this morning. Based on autumn colours and rust...


Perfect. Of course.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Perfect. Of course.


Thank you but really far from perfect. It's more a wip xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I would love to, and have been invited, but not permanently.


Then go xx


----------



## SaxonLady

DS3 (Elk) brought me back a toy elk with baby from Vancouver. More importantly he brought back some old family photos. Three polaroids taken the year before I met DS - no beard. Elk wouldn't believe it was his dad, skinny and beardless, except that he was with some old cars in his garage.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Then go xx


I need money first! He didn't have hotel bills though. He was really spoilt.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Today is our ????Autumnal Equinox. Twelve hours of day(yeah) 12 hours of night (boo). Going forward each day we will have less and less light. Makes me unhappy just thinking about it.


Yes, it's the same here, having been away for a few days, I'm really noticing the difference. It is not yet 5.30 pm and I have just put the lamp on to see the computer keys!! Mind you, it _is_ raining like the end of the world so I guess that makes it darker than usual!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many healing and comforting hugs and lots of love! :sm02: xxxooo


Aww, thanks hun, feeling a bit better now but it doesn't help that DH is being grumpy!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


...and from me Pam, hope you find the house of your dreams that fits your budget perfectly - and is self-cleaning!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this this morning. Based on autumn colours and rust...


That is gorgeous dear! I was trying to explain Dorset buttons to DD for this craft thing she's doing but they are very hard to describe by just waving your hands about, I found!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You have a moan if you want. Home can seem dull after a spell away, you'll soon settle back in and find something to look forward to. xxxx


I'm sure you are absolutely right dear!! xxxx :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> ...and from me Pam, hope you find the house of your dreams that fits your budget perfectly - and is self-cleaning!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


All of the above.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're now tucked up in our little room having had very wet journey but the rain has eased now. Been to seen my cousin's daughter and two girls (2 and 4) and to deliver The Wind in the Willows. Both are a bit shy at the moment as they don't see us very often, will be going back in an hour's time when the new addition to the family will have arrived. Then later the whole family is descending there for a Chinese meal and plenty of talk. Might be back later, will see what time it is. xx


Oh don't worry about us, you go and enjoy yourself for once, not that we're not dying to hear about the fab time you're going to have!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I would love to, and have been invited, but not permanently.


Well, wouldn't it be rude to refuse an invitation?!! Just sayin'!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Well I haven’t caught up yet but I just wanted to say....okay I just got the daylights scared out of me the lid on my cup just popped off and made me and jump about 10ft off the couch (you can’t put coke in a Tupperware cup and close the lid it will build up carbonation and pop) back to what I wanted to say my big green Hulk is legal now and I bought Michael a Hulk car seat for it!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, wouldn't it be rude to refuse an invitation?!! Just sayin'!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I need to make some money first.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I haven't caught up yet but I just wanted to say....okay I just got the daylights scared out of me the lid on my cup just popped off and made me and jump about 10ft off the couch (you can't put coke in a Tupperware cup and close the lid it will build up carbonation and pop) back to what I wanted to say my big green Hulk is legal now and I bought Michael a Hulk car seat for it!!


Yay! He'll love that.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sisters. I'm at Stephens again. I nearly didn't come because I felt off it this morning. I'm glad I came. (I think). It's been a family under pressure today with each other. But... it's good we can fall out and make up. I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I can picture that. Wise move on your part. I cannot understand why people add tons of pillows to beds, chairs, or couches. On the design shows they always use pillows to add color. Okay, what do you do with the pillows when you actually want to sit on the furniture? There is no place to put them so either you stand or put the pillows on the floor.


My Albert wouldn't entertain cushions. We have one with the family's photo on it. DS and sil have more cushions and pillows than they know what to do with. I have to move them to get a seat in the conservatory. It's got nothing to do with me. I've been told of once today for saying things. Sometimes when boys behaviour is appalling then I will say so. So there.... See if I care. I usually stay quiet but things went a bit far today. We are all ok though.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and very cool London, 13.6'c at the moment and it's only going up to 16'C, apparently! We had the big window in the bedroom open all night, as usual, so I got up to put my dressing gown over me, atop the summer duvet, and realised that it is probably still languishing on the back of the bedroom door in Walmer! :sm22: :sm16: I shall text the owner in a minute and see if she'll return it if I send her the postage.
> 
> Not sure if it's the change in the weather or post holiday syndrome but I'm feeling quite low today, very short on energy and tired!! The house looks tired and tatty too, after the very smart holiday home and I haven't the energy to give it a good clean, oh, woe is me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I'll stop moaning now! Have a good day/night, everyone, catch you later!! xxxxxx


What you need me s to go somewhere that's tattler than you think yours is, then you'll feel great when you come home. Home is where you are comfy. Just like slippers. I love you June :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are able to retrieve your dressing gown. Lesson learned do not hang anything on the back of doors when traveling. Keep everything in sight so you can see it when you make the last sweep around the room before heading home.
> I use to be quite happy with my cozy little home. Then I started watching all the remodeling of homes they do on T.V. Now I often think I should update everything. If I spend my money on updating I will have less to spend on yarn and other fun things.


There's no competition between yarn and updating :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well that's how I feel about it really. Some of my friends have immaculate, stylish homes and I just think, get a life!! Sorry if this offends any of my lovely girls that also have immaculate homes!! xxxx


Believe me you won't offend me :sm18: :sm17: years ago we had our house broken into by kids, it was hard to see what mess they'd made in my cupboard as it didn't look any different.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this this morning. Based on autumn colours and rust...


Very nice.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Aww, thanks hun, feeling a bit better now but it doesn't help that DH is being grumpy!! xxxxx


I think you are needing some well deserved "me" time. You've been together all week. That takes some doing.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Aww, thanks hun, feeling a bit better now but it doesn't help that DH is being grumpy!! xxxxx


What's new? xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> My Albert wouldn't entertain cushions. We have one with the family's photo on it. DS and sil have more cushions and pillows than they know what to do with. I have to move them to get a seat in the conservatory. It's got nothing to do with me. I've been told of once today for saying things. Sometimes when boys behaviour is appalling then I will say so. So there.... See if I care. I usually stay quiet but things went a bit far today. We are all ok though.


You go tell them, Grandma shall be heard and obeyed. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back from our first meet-up, 16 adults and 6 kids ranging from about 6 weeks to 13 years, lots of chatter and a gorgeous Chinese. Found out my cousin in Singapore is coming back to England to live soon, not sure his son and wife will settle into our weather, we'll see. Brother and sil were there said about two words to my brother and not spoken to my sil yet, really can't be bothered too busy catching up with cousins that live a long way away not with people who live down the road and can't be bothered to come and visit us.
It's quite early (about 10) so am settling in with my TM and catching up. It all kicks off again at 1pm tomorrow so might get some knitting done in the morning. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're now tucked up in our little room having had very wet journey but the rain has eased now. Been to seen my cousin's daughter and two girls (2 and 4) and to deliver The Wind in the Willows. Both are a bit shy at the moment as they don't see us very often, will be going back in an hour's time when the new addition to the family will have arrived. Then later the whole family is descending there for a Chinese meal and plenty of talk. Might be back later, will see what time it is. xx


Have a fantastic time! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ...and from me Pam, hope you find the house of your dreams that fits your budget perfectly - and is self-cleaning!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Unfortunately nothing yet. Very disappointing. Heading home tomorrow. Have a realtor on the hunt. Mr Ric got a speedingticket. :sm03: oh well... xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> All of the above.


Thanks to all of you for your good wishes. So far nothing, though. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. Very disappointing. Heading home tomorrow. Have a realtor on the hunt. Mr Ric got a speedingticket. :sm03: oh well... xxxooo


Sorry you've not seen anything you like and sorry about the speedi g ticket xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you've not seen anything you like and sorry about the speedi g ticket xx


Thank you. We've liked a couple of them but there are issues with each of them that could be a problem, so ... xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Just heard from dd1 they made it safely to Ohio.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Have a great time visiting with your family.


Hello Jinx, just incase you are still online.????????

I have begun knitting a single bed sized blanket, for GDG4; the eldest in DD4's family! I will then only have 3 more blankets to make, AND 3 more quilts, I might make them slightly bigger that I usually make them, so that they will be useful for the girls when they move into their own homes (a very long time to go, as yet). Thankfully these girls love whatever is made for them, and the ones who already have their blankets, have them out whenever they begin to feel cold. One of the girls often tell me, that her blanket, or quilt, still has my smell in it; and she feels like she is getting hugged by me whenever she is wrapped in either of them. ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well that's how I feel about it really. Some of my friends have immaculate, stylish homes and I just think, get a life!! Sorry if this offends any of my lovely girls that also have immaculate homes!! xxxx


Not me, the 'public' areas of my house are clean and tidyish! If anyone wants to go into the rooms that have closed doors, the answer is always a very resounding NO, because there is no known reason, for anyone to go beyond those doors; unless that person is one of my dd's, or one of the dgd's, and they know what my house is like ..... and they don't care! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this this morning. Based on autumn colours and rust...


That is quite cute, I can see what looks like a small spider above the design within the design; but that might just be my (sometimes) over active imagination! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're now tucked up in our little room having had very wet journey but the rain has eased now. Been to seen my cousin's daughter and two girls (2 and 4) and to deliver The Wind in the Willows. Both are a bit shy at the moment as they don't see us very often, will be going back in an hour's time when the new addition to the family will have arrived. Then later the whole family is descending there for a Chinese meal and plenty of talk. Might be back later, will see what time it is. xx


Have a wonderful time with all of your cousins! When ever I have been to a cousin reunion, it almost feels like we are back in our childhood; except that we are now all legally allowed to drink. I think quite a few of the boys were early drinkers (from one family anyway ????????????)


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. Very disappointing. Heading home tomorrow. Have a realtor on the hunt. Mr Ric got a speedingticket. :sm03: oh well... xxxooo


Right so not one of your better days, you'll find something one day, well that's what I keep telling myself. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly damp Derby. Had a quick count up in bed last night and realised there was over 20 adults there last night + kids, no wonder it seemed crowded all in one semi. DH is off having breakfast then not sure what we are going to do for the next few hours. I could knit but not sure if I will get the peace to do that.
They say it's a small world, I was coming in from the car this morning, a bloke held the door open for me and said did he know me. I can honestly say I didn't recognise him at first but he was the optician we used to go to when we lived in the Lake District. That's over 7 years ago, I must have made some sort of impression on him!!!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think you are needing some well deserved "me" time. You've been together all week. That takes some doing.


Very true!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> My Albert wouldn't entertain cushions. We have one with the family's photo on it. DS and sil have more cushions and pillows than they know what to do with. I have to move them to get a seat in the conservatory. It's got nothing to do with me. I've been told of once today for saying things. Sometimes when boys behaviour is appalling then I will say so. So there.... See if I care. I usually stay quiet but things went a bit far today. We are all ok though.


Families, eh?!! Can't live with 'em...........! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> What you need me s to go somewhere that's tattler than you think yours is, then you'll feel great when you come home. Home is where you are comfy. Just like slippers. I love you June :sm02:


Awwww, love you too Susan, you always know what to say to make me smile!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Believe me you won't offend me :sm18: :sm17: years ago we had our house broken into by kids, it was hard to see what mess they'd made in my cupboard as it didn't look any different.


I always say that, if anyone broke in, they'd go away again because we look like we've already been burgled!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from our first meet-up, 16 adults and 6 kids ranging from about 6 weeks to 13 years, lots of chatter and a gorgeous Chinese. Found out my cousin in Singapore is coming back to England to live soon, not sure his son and wife will settle into our weather, we'll see. Brother and sil were there said about two words to my brother and not spoken to my sil yet, really can't be bothered too busy catching up with cousins that live a long way away not with people who live down the road and can't be bothered to come and visit us.
> It's quite early (about 10) so am settling in with my TM and catching up. It all kicks off again at 1pm tomorrow so might get some knitting done in the morning. xx


Good to hear from you and sounds like you have your priorities right, good girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. Very disappointing. Heading home tomorrow. Have a realtor on the hunt. Mr Ric got a speedingticket. :sm03: oh well... xxxooo


Ooh, how annoying. Keep going, there will be something lovely out there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. We've liked a couple of them but there are issues with each of them that could be a problem, so ... xxxooo


You definitely don't want any issues, well done for homing in on them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Just heard from dd1 they made it safely to Ohio.


That's good, that's quite a way from you right? Well, I guess you can always Facetime xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Sussex. The sun has just shown his fa e but it's been wild and windy here.
Will tidy up and pack and then go out later. Have been very very lazy this last week but now raring to get my teeth into some big projects. 
Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sussex. The sun has just shown his fa e but it's been wild and windy here.
> Will tidy up and pack and then go out later. Have been very very lazy this last week but now raring to get my teeth into some big projects.
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


It sounds like the rest has done you good, you sound chirpy, like your old self :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


Very dainty. xx :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Very dainty. xx :sm24:


Thanks, that's what I wanted to achieve.

Sounds like you are having a good time, enjoy the rest of your time


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


----------



## jinx

Not bad enough to not find your dream home, but the speeding ticket would really make one feel dejected.


Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. Very disappointing. Heading home tomorrow. Have a realtor on the hunt. Mr Ric got a speedingticket. :sm03: oh well... xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Wishing her the best in Ohio.


linkan said:


> Just heard from dd1 they made it safely to Ohio.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Right so not one of your better days, you'll find something one day, well that's what I keep telling myself. xx


I keep telling myself that, too. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello Jinx, just incase you are still online.????????
> 
> I have begun knitting a single bed sized blanket, for GDG4; the eldest in DD4's family! I will then only have 3 more blankets to make, AND 3 more quilts, I might make them slightly bigger that I usually make them, so that they will be useful for the girls when they move into their own homes (a very long time to go, as yet). Thankfully these girls love whatever is made for them, and the ones who already have their blankets, have them out whenever they begin to feel cold. One of the girls often tell me, that her blanket, or quilt, still has my smell in it; and she feels like she is getting hugged by me whenever she is wrapped in either of them. ????????


I also am blessed that my kids, grandkids, and greatgrands appreciate and use what I make for them. When I made Lilly's afghan I keep matching yarn and the pattern in a separate bag in order to make it longer as she grew. 
I have my sister in laws hat ready to mail. I know she will appreciate the effort and love that is knit in every stitch. Hoping she wears it and feels a small bit of comfort.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


Absolutely lovely, Rebecca! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


Pretty! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Not bad enough to not find your dream home, but the speeding ticket would really make one feel dejected.


I completely agree! Thank you. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly damp Derby. Had a quick count up in bed last night and realised there was over 20 adults there last night + kids, no wonder it seemed crowded all in one semi. DH is off having breakfast then not sure what we are going to do for the next few hours. I could knit but not sure if I will get the peace to do that.
> They say it's a small world, I was coming in from the car this morning, a bloke held the door open for me and said did he know me. I can honestly say I didn't recognise him at first but he was the optician we used to go to when we lived in the Lake District. That's over 7 years ago, I must have made some sort of impression on him!!!!! xx


Morning. Sounds like you are having a good time. Yeah!
It is a small world indeed. Several years ago Mr. Wonderful and I were 300 miles from home. Mr. Wonderful spotted our sons truck pulling into a motel lot. We turned around and I walked into the motel office. Our Son did a triple take. He could not believe I was there. Of course the optician recognized you, he had looked deep into your eyes and fell under your spell. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly damp Derby. Had a quick count up in bed last night and realised there was over 20 adults there last night + kids, no wonder it seemed crowded all in one semi. DH is off having breakfast then not sure what we are going to do for the next few hours. I could knit but not sure if I will get the peace to do that.
> They say it's a small world, I was coming in from the car this morning, a bloke held the door open for me and said did he know me. I can honestly say I didn't recognise him at first but he was the optician we used to go to when we lived in the Lake District. That's over 7 years ago, I must have made some sort of impression on him!!!!! xx


'Tis a small world indeed!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Do not forget anything when you pack up. Sounds like the wind has stayed with you every day on your holiday. Safe travels home.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sussex. The sun has just shown his fa e but it's been wild and windy here.
> Will tidy up and pack and then go out later. Have been very very lazy this last week but now raring to get my teeth into some big projects.
> Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


That is so pretty and delicate, well done, a labour of love in lace weight!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

That is lovely. The choice of yarn really compliments that pattern.


lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


Gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I also am blessed that my kids, grandkids, and greatgrands appreciate and use what I make for them. When I made Lilly's afghan I keep matching yarn and the pattern in a separate bag in order to make it longer as she grew.
> I have my sister in laws hat ready to mail. I know she will appreciate the effort and love that is knit in every stitch. Hoping she wears it and feels a small bit of comfort.


I'm sure she'll love it, even more so because it was knitted with love by you!


----------



## jinx

They are very nice. I just cannot imagine myself taking the time and effort to make something fiddly.


PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like you are having a good time. Yeah!
> It is a small world indeed. Several years ago Mr. Wonderful and I were 300 miles from home. Mr. Wonderful spotted our sons truck pulling into a motel lot. We turned around and I walked into the motel office. Our Son did a triple take. He could not believe I was there. Of course the optician recognized you, he had looked deep into your eyes and fell under your spell. :sm01:


Not a competition but I can beat that! Back in the 90s we were in Sydney, waiting for a ferry when a guy that DH and I worked with back in the 60s came and tapped me on the shoulder! We all went for coffee and then encountered them THREE more times in a city the size of Sydney!! I have to confess that we dodged them the last time, enough is enough!!!


----------



## London Girl

Is anyone else having trouble with KP? I keep having to refresh the page or I don't get the bottom half of it!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Not a competition but I can beat that! Back in the 90s we were in Sydney, waiting for a ferry when a guy that DH and I worked with back in the 60s came and tapped me on the shoulder! We all went for coffee and then encountered them THREE more times in a city the size of Sydney!! I have to confess that we dodged them the last time, enough is enough!!!


Wow, that is surprising. Our record was when a coworker of Mr. Wonderful's coworker spotted us about 700 miles from home. His wife recognized my unusual helmet as we road our Harley the opposite direction on a divided highway. Her husband would not believe her. Several weeks later he mentioned to my hubby that she thought she seen us. Harold laughed and said that we had indeed been there at that time.


----------



## jinx

No problems for me, yet. Close the computer and start over might be helpful.


London Girl said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with KP? I keep having to refresh the page or I don't get the bottom half of it!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wow, that is surprising. Our record was when a coworker of Mr. Wonderful's coworker spotted us about 700 miles from home. His wife recognized my unusual helmet as we road our Harley the opposite direction on a divided highway. Her husband would not believe her. Several weeks later he mentioned to my hubby that she thought she seen us. Harold laughed and said that we had indeed been there at that time.


There's a guy who is truly observant!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm sure she'll love it, even more so because it was knitted with love by you!


What she said xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> No problems for me, yet. Close the computer and start over might be helpful.


I think it's to do with my emails as I always load KP from the notifications but if I open it direct from Google, it's fine! I think Outlook want me to pay $100 for their premium service, nuh-uh!!!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's good, that's quite a way from you right? Well, I guess you can always Facetime xxxxxx


4 hours away.???????????????????????? She thinks she is 2 months pregnant. And i can't remember if i told y'all but she wants me to come stay with her a few weeks before and after the baby comes... I'm all over that ! Like she could keep me away.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> 4 hours away.???????????????????????? She thinks she is 2 months pregnant. And i can't remember if i told y'all but she wants me to come stay with her a few weeks before and after the baby comes... I'm all over that ! Like she could keep me away.


Wishing her all the best.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


Absolutely love them all.. Of course i love the purple best. What do you do with them? 
Are those French knots making the leaves? So good!????????????


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


Very sweet ???? great job !


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Absolutely love them all.. Of course i love the purple best. What do you do with them?
> Are those French knots making the leaves? So good!????????????


Thank you. These ones will be turned into brooches. I have been asked to make them for friends of one of our WI ladies.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think it's to do with my emails as I always load KP from the notifications but if I open it direct from Google, it's fine! I think Outlook want me to pay $100 for their premium service, nuh-uh!!!


I always wonder why so many chose to get to Paradise through their emails. I bookmarked watched topics and just click on the bookmark and it opens right to my watch topics. I just found out recently how to bookmark site I use a lot. The bookmarks show up right below the address line. Just wondering.
My email is also playing games to get me to pay for the super duper deluxe email. Recently the emails I have been saving for a year or so disappeared. It seems that only about 10 or 15 emails will be available to reread.


----------



## PurpleFi

The rain has stopped and the sky is now a clear blue and I have been out in the garden taking some photos....

I would like to post some more photos but the internet is not good and has taken ages to download these two. I will post the rest when I am home.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Believe me you won't offend me :sm18: :sm17: years ago we had our house broken into by kids, it was hard to see what mess they'd made in my cupboard as it didn't look any different.


Isn't that what cupboards and doors are for?!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You go tell them, Grandma shall be heard and obeyed. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I'm sure that like me you only 'butt in' when it's absolutely necessary. Why should you have to put up with bad behaviour?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


Lovely. I would wear that.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


As beautiful as ever.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I keep telling myself that, too. xxxooo


You will you will you will YOU WILL.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like you are having a good time. Yeah!
> It is a small world indeed. Several years ago Mr. Wonderful and I were 300 miles from home. Mr. Wonderful spotted our sons truck pulling into a motel lot. We turned around and I walked into the motel office. Our Son did a triple take. He could not believe I was there. Of course the optician recognized you, he had looked deep into your eyes and fell under your spell. :sm01:


When DH drove a lorry with a yacht on it to Bahrein he was in the middle of the Arabian desert with nothing in sight other than sand when another lorry came towards him, stopped next to him and the driver said 'Hallo Jonesy!'. Someone else from near here.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with KP? I keep having to refresh the page or I don't get the bottom half of it!!


So do I. I just go back a page and start again.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> The rain has stopped and the sky is now a clear blue and I have been out in the garden taking some photos....
> 
> I would like to post some more photos but the internet is not good and has taken ages to download these two. I will post the rest when I am home.


What a lovely place. No wonder you've been happy there.


----------



## SaxonLady

sunshine and blue sky here ATM but I'm watching the grey patches appearing in the clouds.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> sunshine and blue sky here ATM but I'm watching the grey patches appearing in the clouds.


I'm having a glass of wine and looking the other way ????????xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> 4 hours away.???????????????????????? She thinks she is 2 months pregnant. And i can't remember if i told y'all but she wants me to come stay with her a few weeks before and after the baby comes... I'm all over that ! Like she could keep me away.


That's perfect and if you still feel it is necessary, it will give you lots of time to coax her into really thinking about what is good for her and the baby! Shame it is such a long way away xxxx :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'm having a glass of wine and looking the other way ????????xx


they're getting darker. Are you indoors?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> When DH drove a lorry with a yacht on it to Bahrein he was in the middle of the Arabian desert with nothing in sight other than sand when another lorry came towards him, stopped next to him and the driver said 'Hallo Jonesy!'. Someone else from near here.


How bizarre!! did he then ask your DH if there had been a very high tide the previous night?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I always wonder why so many chose to get to Paradise through their emails. I bookmarked watched topics and just click on the bookmark and it opens right to my watch topics. I just found out recently how to bookmark site I use a lot. The bookmarks show up right below the address line. Just wondering.
> My email is also playing games to get me to pay for the super duper deluxe email. Recently the emails I have been saving for a year or so disappeared. It seems that only about 10 or 15 emails will be available to reread.


I wish they'd just leave things alone!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The rain has stopped and the sky is now a clear blue and I have been out in the garden taking some photos....
> 
> I would like to post some more photos but the internet is not good and has taken ages to download these two. I will post the rest when I am home.


That's a _very_ blue sky and the perfect backdrop for the rosehips!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds like you are having a good time. Yeah!
> It is a small world indeed. Several years ago Mr. Wonderful and I were 300 miles from home. Mr. Wonderful spotted our sons truck pulling into a motel lot. We turned around and I walked into the motel office. Our Son did a triple take. He could not believe I was there. Of course the optician recognized you, he had looked deep into your eyes and fell under your spell. :sm01:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not a competition but I can beat that! Back in the 90s we were in Sydney, waiting for a ferry when a guy that DH and I worked with back in the 60s came and tapped me on the shoulder! We all went for coffee and then encountered them THREE more times in a city the size of Sydney!! I have to confess that we dodged them the last time, enough is enough!!!


Not a competition as you say but you still win. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back from the afternoon gathering, lots of people there that I didn't know but family all stuck together and nearly took over one room. Lots more talking but didn't get another cuddle as the baby slept all the time. Food was OK not as good as I thought it might have been seeing how much my cousin paid out for the room and food, cold buffet, ham, turkey and salmon, hot new potatoes, various things to go with them, various salad stuff and bread and butter. A variety of sweets of which I did not partake and that was it, no tea or coffee so am now back in our hotel room having a cuppa. Trouble is it's only 6 o'clock as most people were making their way home today, kids back to school, work tomorrow etc. so will have to find something to do this evening. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> they're getting darker. Are you indoors?


Yep, on second glass of wine and clouds have gone xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from the afternoon gathering, lots of people there that I didn't know but family all stuck together and nearly took over one room. Lots more talking but didn't get another cuddle as the baby slept all the time. Food was OK not as good as I thought it might have been seeing how much my cousin paid out for the room and food, cold buffet, ham, turkey and salmon, hot new potatoes, various things to go with them, various salad stuff and bread and butter. A variety of sweets of which I did not partake and that was it, no tea or coffee so am now back in our hotel room having a cuppa. Trouble is it's only 6 o'clock as most people were making their way home today, kids back to school, work tomorrow etc. so will have to find something to do this evening. xx


Knitting and a large tia maria x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Knitting and a large tia maria x


Or two. xx :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> How bizarre!! did he then ask your DH if there had been a very high tide the previous night?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


No, but when he met a tribe of Bedouins and spent the night with them he had to explain what it was to people who know water as something you buy in huge barrels!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Yep, on second glass of wine and clouds have gone xxxx


So they have. It will be cold tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. What a day.. Stephen went and got a lawnmower for me and then came down to plane the bottom of my loung door because it hasn't been able to shut since I got the new carpet. They went about five. I've just been in the bathroom and he'd left the hot water tap running full force for two hrs. I could murder him bless him. To be fair my tap Is a bit stiff. I have to make sure it's off. I suppose I've filled about 20. Baths in two hrs. What a waste....well, worse things happen at sea. He was telling me he is going in for his advanced diving . So he's having some lessons. This means he can then salvage. Personally I've enough rubbish up here without him bringing it from the sea bed.....just saying. 

Richard is back at uni tomorrow and getting all worked up about it. Oh I'm glad I'm home haha????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. What a day.. Stephen went and got a lawnmower for me and then came down to plane the bottom of my loung door because it hasn't been able to shut since I got the new carpet. They went about five. I've just been in the bathroom and he'd left the hot water tap running full force for two hrs. I could murder him bless him. To be fair my tap Is a bit stiff. I have to make sure it's off. I suppose I've filled about 20. Baths in two hrs. What a waste....well, worse things happen at sea. He was telling me he is going in for his advanced diving . So he's having some lessons. This means he can then salvage. Personally I've enough rubbish up here without him bringing it from the sea bed.....just saying.
> 
> Richard is back at uni tomorrow and getting all worked up about it. Oh I'm glad I'm home haha????


I love your 'I could murder him bless him'. Perhaps he wanted enough bath water to dive in?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. What a day.. Stephen went and got a lawnmower for me and then came down to plane the bottom of my loung door because it hasn't been able to shut since I got the new carpet. They went about five. I've just been in the bathroom and he'd left the hot water tap running full force for two hrs. I could murder him bless him. To be fair my tap Is a bit stiff. I have to make sure it's off. I suppose I've filled about 20. Baths in two hrs. What a waste....well, worse things happen at sea. He was telling me he is going in for his advanced diving . So he's having some lessons. This means he can then salvage. Personally I've enough rubbish up here without him bringing it from the sea bed.....just saying.
> 
> Richard is back at uni tomorrow and getting all worked up about it. Oh I'm glad I'm home haha????


Oops, no baths for you for three weeks!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. What a day.. Stephen went and got a lawnmower for me and then came down to plane the bottom of my loung door because it hasn't been able to shut since I got the new carpet. They went about five. I've just been in the bathroom and he'd left the hot water tap running full force for two hrs. I could murder him bless him. To be fair my tap Is a bit stiff. I have to make sure it's off. I suppose I've filled about 20. Baths in two hrs. What a waste....well, worse things happen at sea. He was telling me he is going in for his advanced diving . So he's having some lessons. This means he can then salvage. Personally I've enough rubbish up here without him bringing it from the sea bed.....just saying.
> 
> Richard is back at uni tomorrow and getting all worked up about it. Oh I'm glad I'm home haha????


So you had a nice peaceful Sundey (not). xx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


Beautiful and so true. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


Beautiful x


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> The rain has stopped and the sky is now a clear blue and I have been out in the garden taking some photos....
> 
> I would like to post some more photos but the internet is not good and has taken ages to download these two. I will post the rest when I am home.


What a beautiful place!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's perfect and if you still feel it is necessary, it will give you lots of time to coax her into really thinking about what is good for her and the baby! Shame it is such a long way away xxxx :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


They are at this point pretty clueless.. She's pregnant and they want to know how long you have to wait to get pregnant again after this one is born... She said they want four or five kids all close together. . . I'll keep loving themif she's gonna keep cranking them out. But it's just so unrealistic.????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Derby, DH has gone off to have breakfast leaving me to pack things away. See you all when we get home. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Sussex. On our way home today via the Rural life museum.

Happy Monday. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). There was a huge storm to finish off Friday and start the weekend. The trees at the back were whipping back and forth, but we got off lucky. The storm split in two just before it crossed Port Hope. The part that went north created two F3 and low F4 tornadoes in Ottawa. There are subdivisions and apartment buildings damaged and destroyed there.
Saturday we went to the "Yarns at the Mill" in Castleton. It was a little disappointing. They are renovating a woolen mill there, but they didn't get it finished for this festival, so the demonstration of the mill equipment didn't happen. And it was so cool that only a few merchants showed for the merchant alley. One of them was the lady from Black Lamb in Port Hope. She didn't bring much to sell as she had to carry it all from the road. She did have a lot of needle felting supplies, and there were needle felting workshops at the church in town. We didn't stay.
Sunday there was a Butter Tart Tasting and Competition in Port Hope in the park along the river as part of the Cultivate food and drink festival that is held annually. Campbell Mart from Peterborough won, but we think Rutherford's are better. Those are the butter tarts that I brought to Toronto.
Speaking of Rutherford's, we went to get some, and some squash.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sussex. On our way home today via the Rural life museum.
> 
> Happy Monday. Xx


It's a lovely bright blue day for your journey home.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sussex. On our way home today via the Rural life museum.
> 
> Happy Monday. Xx


Have a safe uneventful journey.
Rural Life museum sounds a bit like our Pioneer Museums.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Derby, DH has gone off to have breakfast leaving me to pack things away. See you all when we get home. xx


My mum's family were from Derby, a couple hundred years ago.
I hope you get some breakfast too after packing.
I wish you a safe uneventful journey as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> They are at this point pretty clueless.. She's pregnant and they want to know how long you have to wait to get pregnant again after this one is born... She said they want four or five kids all close together. . . I'll keep loving themif she's gonna keep cranking them out. But it's just so unrealistic.????????


She may change her mind when the first one is in her hands and she finds out how much work a small baby is, and she starts paying for diapers!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. What a day.. Stephen went and got a lawnmower for me and then came down to plane the bottom of my loung door because it hasn't been able to shut since I got the new carpet. They went about five. I've just been in the bathroom and he'd left the hot water tap running full force for two hrs. I could murder him bless him. To be fair my tap Is a bit stiff. I have to make sure it's off. I suppose I've filled about 20. Baths in two hrs. What a waste....well, worse things happen at sea. He was telling me he is going in for his advanced diving . So he's having some lessons. This means he can then salvage. Personally I've enough rubbish up here without him bringing it from the sea bed.....just saying.
> 
> Richard is back at uni tomorrow and getting all worked up about it. Oh I'm glad I'm home haha????


I'm sure he could see the tap running. He could have told you that it wouldn't turn off. 
It's nice to have visitors and it's also nice when they go home. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Back from the afternoon gathering, lots of people there that I didn't know but family all stuck together and nearly took over one room. Lots more talking but didn't get another cuddle as the baby slept all the time. Food was OK not as good as I thought it might have been seeing how much my cousin paid out for the room and food, cold buffet, ham, turkey and salmon, hot new potatoes, various things to go with them, various salad stuff and bread and butter. A variety of sweets of which I did not partake and that was it, no tea or coffee so am now back in our hotel room having a cuppa. Trouble is it's only 6 o'clock as most people were making their way home today, kids back to school, work tomorrow etc. so will have to find something to do this evening. xx





PurpleFi said:


> Knitting and a large tia maria x


That sounds about right.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> When DH drove a lorry with a yacht on it to Bahrein he was in the middle of the Arabian desert with nothing in sight other than sand when another lorry came towards him, stopped next to him and the driver said 'Hallo Jonesy!'. Someone else from near here.


It's a small world, just not small enough.
When we had our place in Florida, near Deland, we found out that our neighbours in Florida were also our neighbours from our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> The rain has stopped and the sky is now a clear blue and I have been out in the garden taking some photos....
> 
> I would like to post some more photos but the internet is not good and has taken ages to download these two. I will post the rest when I am home.


Those rosehips look so juicy.
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think it's to do with my emails as I always load KP from the notifications but if I open it direct from Google, it's fine! I think Outlook want me to pay $100 for their premium service, nuh-uh!!!


I think Microsoft is trying to get everyone to start paying for Outlook now that they have the Outlook365 subscription service. I would not be surprised if they eventually discontinue the free version of Outlook. Or make it more and more difficult to use so everyone switches to something else.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


Lovely. That "bottom" one, the greenish one, looks like a spring tree.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


Beautifully done. That's a nice pattern done in the lace yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I always say that, if anyone broke in, they'd go away again because we look like we've already been burgled!!! :sm23:


I do that with my car. There is such a mess (which I can pick up in 5 minutes) that no one would break into it because they couldn't find anything inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. Very disappointing. Heading home tomorrow. Have a realtor on the hunt. Mr Ric got a speedingticket. :sm03: oh well... xxxooo


So sorry about the house hunting. The speeding ticket does show that the police in that area pay attention.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get to work. I don't think I'll be able to park in the parking garage today. It'll be full by now.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


That's beautiful, I love it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They are at this point pretty clueless.. She's pregnant and they want to know how long you have to wait to get pregnant again after this one is born... She said they want four or five kids all close together. . . I'll keep loving themif she's gonna keep cranking them out. But it's just so unrealistic.????????


....as she will find out when she has the first one!!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Angela, so sorry all this is happening. I think you DH is right and making your house just for you. When all said and done you must look after yourself and your health. Sending you many calm and loving hugs. xxxxx


From me too Angela. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Derby, DH has gone off to have breakfast leaving me to pack things away. See you all when we get home. xx


Safe journey!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). There was a huge storm to finish off Friday and start the weekend. The trees at the back were whipping back and forth, but we got off lucky. The storm split in two just before it crossed Port Hope. The part that went north created two F3 and low F4 tornadoes in Ottawa. There are subdivisions and apartment buildings damaged and destroyed there.
> Saturday we went to the "Yarns at the Mill" in Castleton. It was a little disappointing. They are renovating a woolen mill there, but they didn't get it finished for this festival, so the demonstration of the mill equipment didn't happen. And it was so cool that only a few merchants showed for the merchant alley. One of them was the lady from Black Lamb in Port Hope. She didn't bring much to sell as she had to carry it all from the road. She did have a lot of needle felting supplies, and there were needle felting workshops at the church in town. We didn't stay.
> Sunday there was a Butter Tart Tasting and Competition in Port Hope in the park along the river as part of the Cultivate food and drink festival that is held annually. Campbell Mart from Peterborough won, but we think Rutherford's are better. Those are the butter tarts that I brought to Toronto.
> Speaking of Rutherford's, we went to get some, and some squash.


Nice haul! Sorry that was a disappointing day but butter tarts made it all better!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's a small world, just not small enough.
> When we had our place in Florida, near Deland, we found out that our neighbours in Florida were also our neighbours from our old house.


That's just spooky!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I think Microsoft is trying to get everyone to start paying for Outlook now that they have the Outlook365 subscription service. I would not be surprised if they eventually discontinue the free version of Outlook. Or make it more and more difficult to use so everyone switches to something else.


I strongly suspect that you are right! We should all change our email - but I have no idea what I could change it to!!!


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a cool but bright London!!

More drama at Zumba today with the 'ladies' who are now running the toddler group in the second hall! They park in the tiny (12 space) car park, any old how and often park across two spaces. They tell us that both our groups have three spaces each - there are six of them running this group and about 40 of us and we've been there for seven years, they started three weeks ago!!! Anyhow, they are young so we make allowances, we are retired and have all the time in the world to drive about looking for parking spaces!! :sm23: 

Off to the charity shop in a minute, I wonder what delights that will hold?!!!


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> What do you think of this ladies? I think its sort of snazzy.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loops-2


I saw someone wearing something like this & lved it. I shall be getting this pattern, thanks Trish x


----------



## linkan

It's raining cats and dogs as they say lol. 
I love the rain though.. Makes for a good ambiance to knit or nap or both lol.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Derby, DH has gone off to have breakfast leaving me to pack things away. See you all when we get home. xx


Morning. It sounds like hubby likes living where restaurants are nearby. He would be able to go for coffee every morning.
Safe travels.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Sussex. On our way home today via the Rural life museum.
> 
> Happy Monday. Xx


Morning. Hope you enjoyed your scenic travel home.


----------



## linkan

Oh i written a big long story and it didn't have a send button.. What is wrong with kp


----------



## linkan

If we have a girl her name will be Violete .. (They both like purple like me)They want to put the extra e on the end idk why.
She asked if everyone in connections would give their best guess on the sex. Dh and i say girl.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a cool but bright London!!
> 
> More drama at Zumba today with the 'ladies' who are now running the toddler group in the second hall! They park in the tiny (12 space) car park, any old how and often park across two spaces. They tell us that both our groups have three spaces each - there are six of them running this group and about 40 of us and we've been there for seven years, they started three weeks ago!!! Anyhow, they are young so we make allowances, we are retired and have all the time in the world to drive about looking for parking spaces!! :sm23:
> Off to the charity shop in a minute, I wonder what delights that will hold?!!![/quote
> 
> Sounds like parking is a problem no matter where we live. Very inconsiderate of them to park like they are the only ones that matter. Mr. Wonderful and I were just talking about it the other day. Our clinic is built on top of a large hill. One has to walk uphill quite a distance from the parking spaces. The building looks nice standing at the top of the hill, but the moron that designed it did not consider that it is a clinic where old, ill, or injured people will be visiting.
> Hoping the manager is not working at the charity shop today. Sounds like you have a much better time when she is absent.


----------



## SaxonLady

There's a little fluffy white dog running across the sky. Sorry - no camera. There. It's run away. Not a cloud in the sky now.
I think I need a coffee. I've just typed up 4 pages of minutes, so forgive the crazy.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> I saw someone wearing something like this & lved it. I shall be getting this pattern, thanks Trish x


Keep us informed how the pattern works for you. It sure looks interesting.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> There's a little fluffy white dog running across the sky. Sorry - no camera. There. It's run away. Not a cloud in the sky now.
> I think I need a coffee. I've just typed up 4 pages of minutes, so forgive the crazy.


Morning. Hope the coffee perks you up. Hard to see anything in our sky as it is dark gray and looks threatening.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> If we have a girl her name will be Violete .. (They both like purple like me)They want to put the extra e on the end idk why.
> She asked if everyone in connections would give their best guess on the sex. Dh and i say girl.


Putting the E at the end of the name makes it more feminine? I am undecided of the sex 50% of my mind says girl.


----------



## jinx

I have never had that problem on Paradise yet. However, if it happens again copy it so you can paste it after your refresh the page.


linkan said:


> Oh i written a big long story and it didn't have a send button.. What is wrong with kp


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> My mum's family were from Derby, a couple hundred years ago.
> I hope you get some breakfast too after packing.
> I wish you a safe uneventful journey as well.


I don't do breakfast which is why I get left with the packing. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, I’ve been trying to catch up on all your news but given up, I’m so far behind. Hope those that were poorly are feeling better & those that have been on holiday have had a good break. The rest of you, I’ve been thinking of everyone.
Well finally finished my 3 weeks at the hospital, it’s been one of the best experiences of my life! I have learnt so much about myself, some of it I didn’t like but lots I did. We had at least one session everyday from a phycologist, an Occupational therapist, a nurse & pysiotherapists.. lots of exercises, Thi Chi ( which I loved) talks about pain medicine & lots of walking to M & S for food & drinks. I have done lots of walking, still difficult but using 2 crutches makes it easier. The group of people were a real mixed crowd, real fun most of the time. We shared lots of emotional times together. We all became experts on giving out much needed hugs! There were quite a few boozey nights out, but I didn’t go, I was exhausted most of the time. I got a few of them interested in knitting, I was knitting a small wrap, which I have to send the pattern to a couple of the girls. During the week we also had some ‘skills time’ we had to do exercise, boxing! Table tennis, I mostly walked around the gardens in the sunshine! One afternoon I was tired & convinced the staff knitting was a good skill & I needed to exercise my hands. Enough of my hospital time, I still need to tell you about the ‘Mindfulness Sessions, they were great. Bye for now


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


That's beautiful, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Derby, DH has gone off to have breakfast leaving me to pack things away. See you all when we get home. xx


Safe travels! So glad you've had a good weekend away and catching up with everyone. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). There was a huge storm to finish off Friday and start the weekend. The trees at the back were whipping back and forth, but we got off lucky. The storm split in two just before it crossed Port Hope. The part that went north created two F3 and low F4 tornadoes in Ottawa. There are subdivisions and apartment buildings damaged and destroyed there.
> Saturday we went to the "Yarns at the Mill" in Castleton. It was a little disappointing. They are renovating a woolen mill there, but they didn't get it finished for this festival, so the demonstration of the mill equipment didn't happen. And it was so cool that only a few merchants showed for the merchant alley. One of them was the lady from Black Lamb in Port Hope. She didn't bring much to sell as she had to carry it all from the road. She did have a lot of needle felting supplies, and there were needle felting workshops at the church in town. We didn't stay.
> Sunday there was a Butter Tart Tasting and Competition in Port Hope in the park along the river as part of the Cultivate food and drink festival that is held annually. Campbell Mart from Peterborough won, but we think Rutherford's are better. Those are the butter tarts that I brought to Toronto.
> Speaking of Rutherford's, we went to get some, and some squash.


Sounds like a good weekend other than the disappointing time on Saturday. Yes, those butter tarts you brought to us in Toronto were sooooo yummy! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been trying to catch up on all your news but given up, I'm so far behind. Hope those that were poorly are feeling better & those that have been on holiday have had a good break. The rest of you, I've been thinking of everyone.
> Well finally finished my 3 weeks at the hospital, it's been one of the best experiences of my life! I have learnt so much about myself, some of it I didn't like but lots I did. We had at least one session everyday from a phycologist, an Occupational therapist, a nurse & pysiotherapists.. lots of exercises, Thi Chi ( which I loved) talks about pain medicine & lots of walking to M & S for food & drinks. I have done lots of walking, still difficult but using 2 crutches makes it easier. The group of people were a real mixed crowd, real fun most of the time. We shared lots of emotional times together. We all became experts on giving out much needed hugs! There were quite a few boozey nights out, but I didn't go, I was exhausted most of the time. I got a few of them interested in knitting, I was knitting a small wrap, which I have to send the pattern to a couple of the girls. During the week we also had some 'skills time' we had to do exercise, boxing! Table tennis, I mostly walked around the gardens in the sunshine! One afternoon I was tired & convinced the staff knitting was a good skill & I needed to exercise my hands. Enough of my hospital time, I still need to tell you about the 'Mindfulness Sessions, they were great. Bye for now


I am so glad to hear this was a worthwhile experience for you. Hope you can remember the experience to use at home. We will remind you. ;^) 
Nice your family was able to cope as you were taking care of yourself


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been trying to catch up on all your news but given up, I'm so far behind. Hope those that were poorly are feeling better & those that have been on holiday have had a good break. The rest of you, I've been thinking of everyone.
> Well finally finished my 3 weeks at the hospital, it's been one of the best experiences of my life! I have learnt so much about myself, some of it I didn't like but lots I did. We had at least one session everyday from a phycologist, an Occupational therapist, a nurse & pysiotherapists.. lots of exercises, Thi Chi ( which I loved) talks about pain medicine & lots of walking to M & S for food & drinks. I have done lots of walking, still difficult but using 2 crutches makes it easier. The group of people were a real mixed crowd, real fun most of the time. We shared lots of emotional times together. We all became experts on giving out much needed hugs! There were quite a few boozey nights out, but I didn't go, I was exhausted most of the time. I got a few of them interested in knitting, I was knitting a small wrap, which I have to send the pattern to a couple of the girls. During the week we also had some 'skills time' we had to do exercise, boxing! Table tennis, I mostly walked around the gardens in the sunshine! One afternoon I was tired & convinced the staff knitting was a good skill & I needed to exercise my hands. Enough of my hospital time, I still need to tell you about the 'Mindfulness Sessions, they were great. Bye for now


Sounds as though you thoroughly enjoyed it, hope it has done some lasting good for you. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> So sorry about the house hunting. The speeding ticket does show that the police in that area pay attention.


It was disappointing. When Mr Ric told the guys at the car rental about the ticket and where he got it, one guy said that area is known for giving out tickets. We made it home safe in sound around 4:30 yesterday afternoon and I did some laundry and some knitting (didn't take any knitting with me as I really wouldn't have had much time for it). Grocery shopping to do today and a couple of other errands. Will just have to keep looking for another house. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> From me too Angela. Xx


And from me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Home safely after a good run home in the sunshine, only one main hold up, when we got to it there were loads of police, a couple of stopped cars and three men in handcuffs at the side of the road, possibly a drug raid. Been shopping and now home in our cold house. xx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> It was disappointing. When Mr Ric told the guys at the car rental about the ticket and where he got it, one guy said that area is known for giving out tickets. We made it home safe in sound around 4:30 yesterday afternoon and I did some laundry and some knitting (didn't take any knitting with me as I really wouldn't have had much time for it). Grocery shopping to do today and a couple of other errands. Will just have to keep looking for another house. xxxooo


There are some good things about living in an area that is known for giving out tickets. It should help somewhat to keep accidents down. Of course the good things only count when you are not the one getting the ticket. :sm02: :sm03:


----------



## jinx

Glad you are home safe and sound Hope it warms up quickly.


Barn-dweller said:


> Home safely after a good run home in the sunshine, only one main hold up, when we got to it there were loads of police, a couple of stopped cars and three men in handcuffs at the side of the road, possibly a drug raid. Been shopping and now home in our cold house. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Home safely after a good run home in the sunshine, only one main hold up, when we got to it there were loads of police, a couple of stopped cars and three men in handcuffs at the side of the road, possibly a drug raid. Been shopping and now home in our cold house. xx


Glad you made it safely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> There are some good things about living in an area that is known for giving out tickets. It should help somewhat to keep accidents down. Of course the good things only count when you are not the one getting the ticket. :sm02: :sm03:


I agree on both points!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have two showings today. One at lunchtime and the other from 5:00 - 7:00 p.m. all I can say is they better be very serious buyers to ask us to be displaced for two hours! I was tempted to suggest only an hour, but thought better of it when DH said it might be multiple viewers all from the same agent and there could be a bidding war. I'll chance that and we'll have dinner out! We have DGS all last week and through Wednesday while DD is in Europe on business so we'll let him pick the place. I'll bet he'll want the place that offers up cotton candy for dessert.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-culture/food/the-plate/2016/07/the-sticky-sweet-history-of-cotton-candy/


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> We have two showings today. One at lunchtime and the other from 5:00 - 7:00 p.m. all I can say is they better be very serious buyers to ask us to be displaced for two hours! I was tempted to suggest only an hour, but thought better of it when DH said it might be multiple viewers all from the same agent and there could be a bidding war. I'll chance that and we'll have dinner out! We have DGS all last week and through Wednesday while DD is in Europe on business so we'll let him pick the place. I'll bet he'll want the place that offers up cotton candy for dessert.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-culture/food/the-plate/2016/07/the-sticky-sweet-history-of-cotton-candy/


Fingers crossed! I don't blame you a bit for the request for 2 hours, but it may well be worth the inconvenience! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed! I don't blame you a bit for the request for 2 hours, but it may well be worth the inconvenience! xxxooo


Hope so. Did you like the Boise are enough to keep looking there? Hope something comes through for you.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am so glad to hear this was a worthwhile experience for you. Hope you can remember the experience to use at home. We will remind you. ;^)
> Nice your family was able to cope as you were taking care of yourself


What she said. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope so. Did you like the Boise are enough to keep looking there? Hope something comes through for you.


We do like the area and for the near future will keep looking there. Also may look in the mountains of northern Arizona. All the travel can get expensive, though, so we'll continue to do a lot of our searching online and fly to look when we can. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> We do like the area and for the near future will keep looking there. Also may look in the mountains of northern Arizona. All the travel can get expensive, though, so we'll continue to do a lot of our searching online and fly to look when we can. xxxooo


With the virtual viewings and an agent in place there, you can see quite a lot. That's what we did before our trip to Bella Vista, Arkansas.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I've been working on this for a short while, finished and blocked it this week. The pattern calls for 4 ply but I used lace weight https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


This scarf/shawl is beautiful ...... as is your work! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Very pretty. I've given up with lace for the moment. But I have made these... sorry about them being on their side


Josephine .... these are so beautiful, will you use them as buttons, or decorations?


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Wishing her the best in Ohio.


From me also. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> With the virtual viewings and an agent in place there, you can see quite a lot. That's what we did before our trip to Bella Vista, Arkansas.


That's pretty much what we're doing. I keep telling myself it will all work out when it's supposed to. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I also am blessed that my kids, grandkids, and greatgrands appreciate and use what I make for them. When I made Lilly's afghan I keep matching yarn and the pattern in a separate bag in order to make it longer as she grew.
> I have my sister in laws hat ready to mail. I know she will appreciate the effort and love that is knit in every stitch. Hoping she wears it and feels a small bit of comfort.


I think she will feel very blessed, and loved, knowing that that you put a lot of yourself into the making of that hat! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not a competition but I can beat that! Back in the 90s we were in Sydney, waiting for a ferry when a guy that DH and I worked with back in the 60s came and tapped me on the shoulder! We all went for coffee and then encountered them THREE more times in a city the size of Sydney!! I have to confess that we dodged them the last time, enough is enough!!!


We usually come across people we know, from our town; whenever we travel to far flung places in Australia, but we didn't come across anyone we knew, when we were in America ....... but we did meet a few Aussies, and it was wonderful to hear a familiar accent! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Do you do this? I went to get a bottle of water to take my pill. I went to kitchen, unloaded the dishwasher, took recycling out to the bin, mopped a spill off the floor, loaded the washer, put clean clothes in bedroom and bathroom, hung clean towel, and then came back to computer table. On the table is my pill container patiently waiting for me to get water. Now I am going right to the refrigerator and get some water.
Better idea. I will take the pill with me to the kitchen so I do not forget.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> 4 hours away.???????????????????????? She thinks she is 2 months pregnant. And i can't remember if i told y'all but she wants me to come stay with her a few weeks before and after the baby comes... I'm all over that ! Like she could keep me away.


You will be in your element! I went and stayed with DD4, when she had a few days until her first babe was due, then I stayed with her for the first fortnight after gdg4 was born ...... her dh had to learn very rapidly, that he couldn't get home after work, and go straight to sleep! I would also go down for a couple of days, just so that she had someone she knew close by! Poor kid, she was lonely, with no friends, or family, living near her, and it helped both of them immensely


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> The rain has stopped and the sky is now a clear blue and I have been out in the garden taking some photos....
> 
> I would like to post some more photos but the internet is not good and has taken ages to download these two. I will post the rest when I am home.


Beautiful photos, I love the rosehip shot! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We got home about an hour ago and I am sitting in my chair having a fruit tea with a purring Bentley on my lap.

We had a lovely drive home through the Downs stopping off at the Weald and Downland Rural Life Museum. It was fantastic and we spent about 3 hours there.

Jacky glad you too are safely home.

Chris so glad you got such a lot out of the course.

Will post some pictures later but at the moment my attention is being demanded by one snuggley cat. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> When DH drove a lorry with a yacht on it to Bahrein he was in the middle of the Arabian desert with nothing in sight other than sand when another lorry came towards him, stopped next to him and the driver said 'Hallo Jonesy!'. Someone else from near here.


hahahahaha ......... that would have been quite a shock for him!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's perfect and if you still feel it is necessary, it will give you lots of time to coax her into really thinking about what is good for her and the baby! Shame it is such a long way away xxxx :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


Yes it is, dd4 was only about 90 minutes away from everyone, and once their first child was born, ds realised how much dd needed her mum, and the rest of the family, for the support that many first time mums need; and applied for a job in their home town, and got a position that also had a halfway decent pay rate! They haven't looked back since then!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I always wonder why so many chose to get to Paradise through their emails. I bookmarked watched topics and just click on the bookmark and it opens right to my watch topics. I just found out recently how to bookmark site I use a lot. The bookmarks show up right below the address line. Just wondering.
> My email is also playing games to get me to pay for the super duper deluxe email. Recently the emails I have been saving for a year or so disappeared. It seems that only about 10 or 15 emails will be available to reread.





London Girl said:


> I wish they'd just leave things alone!!!


I have just marked our page as "watched topic", and also don't close the tab in my inteernet browser, so I open up onto the page I was on, the previous time that I was online!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> No, but when he met a tribe of Bedouins and spent the night with them he had to explain what it was to people who know water as something you buy in huge barrels!


That would be a novel experience, for someone who was used to having mains water!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


Beautiful, and true!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I strongly suspect that you are right! We should all change our email - but I have no idea what I could change it to!!!


I have used Google Mail for quite a few years now, and have never had any problems. I got fed up with Microsoft quite a few years ago, and am using Open Office programs, which are free, and I don't use Microsoft's Internet Explorer either!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> We have two showings today. One at lunchtime and the other from 5:00 - 7:00 p.m. all I can say is they better be very serious buyers to ask us to be displaced for two hours! I was tempted to suggest only an hour, but thought better of it when DH said it might be multiple viewers all from the same agent and there could be a bidding war. I'll chance that and we'll have dinner out! We have DGS all last week and through Wednesday while DD is in Europe on business so we'll let him pick the place. I'll bet he'll want the place that offers up cotton candy for dessert.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-culture/food/the-plate/2016/07/the-sticky-sweet-history-of-cotton-candy/


You do get to the stage where if someone wants to view at bedtime you say yes, you just don't know who will buy but am glad in a way that we show them round then we don't have to keep disappearing. One day - that's what I keep telling myself. xx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I have just marked our page as "watched topic", and also don't close the tab in my inteernet browser, so I open up onto the page I was on, the previous time that I was online!


If it is a bookmark it will open up to the last message you read. I have 10 sites bookmarked. I only have one tab open at a time. I click on the bookmark and that changes the tab to whatever new site I chose. To bookmark something click on the star shape at the very end of the address line. Well, that is what works on my laptop.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> If we have a girl her name will be Violete .. (They both like purple like me)They want to put the extra e on the end idk why.
> She asked if everyone in connections would give their best guess on the sex. Dh and i say girl.


Yeah, for some reason, I'd go with that!!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been trying to catch up on all your news but given up, I'm so far behind. Hope those that were poorly are feeling better & those that have been on holiday have had a good break. The rest of you, I've been thinking of everyone.
> Well finally finished my 3 weeks at the hospital, it's been one of the best experiences of my life! I have learnt so much about myself, some of it I didn't like but lots I did. We had at least one session everyday from a phycologist, an Occupational therapist, a nurse & pysiotherapists.. lots of exercises, Thi Chi ( which I loved) talks about pain medicine & lots of walking to M & S for food & drinks. I have done lots of walking, still difficult but using 2 crutches makes it easier. The group of people were a real mixed crowd, real fun most of the time. We shared lots of emotional times together. We all became experts on giving out much needed hugs! There were quite a few boozey nights out, but I didn't go, I was exhausted most of the time. I got a few of them interested in knitting, I was knitting a small wrap, which I have to send the pattern to a couple of the girls. During the week we also had some 'skills time' we had to do exercise, boxing! Table tennis, I mostly walked around the gardens in the sunshine! One afternoon I was tired & convinced the staff knitting was a good skill & I needed to exercise my hands. Enough of my hospital time, I still need to tell you about the 'Mindfulness Sessions, they were great. Bye for now


How good was that! What a useful experience for you. Now keep it all up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Home safely after a good run home in the sunshine, only one main hold up, when we got to it there were loads of police, a couple of stopped cars and three men in handcuffs at the side of the road, possibly a drug raid. Been shopping and now home in our cold house. xx


OOOOH warm it up quick, or stay in the kitchen.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a cool but bright London!!
> 
> More drama at Zumba today with the 'ladies' who are now running the toddler group in the second hall! They park in the tiny (12 space) car park, any old how and often park across two spaces. They tell us that both our groups have three spaces each - there are six of them running this group and about 40 of us and we've been there for seven years, they started three weeks ago!!! Anyhow, they are young so we make allowances, we are retired and have all the time in the world to drive about looking for parking spaces!! :sm23:
> Off to the charity shop in a minute, I wonder what delights that will hold?!!![/quote
> 
> Sounds like parking is a problem no matter where we live. Very inconsiderate of them to park like they are the only ones that matter. Mr. Wonderful and I were just talking about it the other day. Our clinic is built on top of a large hill. One has to walk uphill quite a distance from the parking spaces. The building looks nice standing at the top of the hill, but the moron that designed it did not consider that it is a clinic where old, ill, or injured people will be visiting.
> Hoping the manager is not working at the charity shop today. Sounds like you have a much better time when she is absent.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it must be easier when you go home!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Yeah, Jane was there today and doesn't give me a hard time but I feel she is very tough on little Miriam, who is 82 and had 3 inches removed from her spine a few years ago because sh was in agony with osteoporosis. She gets her shaking a bucket outside in the street, then sent her to the supermarket for some window cleaner which they don't sell any more apparently so she sent her right round the town looking for it - nobody had any but she was quite sharp with her, almost disbelieving what she was saying! She's going to lose Miriam if she's not careful and she's such a sweetie. We get on really well!!
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There's a little fluffy white dog running across the sky. Sorry - no camera. There. It's run away. Not a cloud in the sky now.
> I think I need a coffee. I've just typed up 4 pages of minutes, so forgive the crazy.


I think you certainly need _something_!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed! I don't blame you a bit for the request for 2 hours, but it may well be worth the inconvenience! xxxooo


as long as they don't mean they can arrive at any time between those!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been trying to catch up on all your news but given up, I'm so far behind. Hope those that were poorly are feeling better & those that have been on holiday have had a good break. The rest of you, I've been thinking of everyone.
> Well finally finished my 3 weeks at the hospital, it's been one of the best experiences of my life! I have learnt so much about myself, some of it I didn't like but lots I did. We had at least one session everyday from a phycologist, an Occupational therapist, a nurse & pysiotherapists.. lots of exercises, Thi Chi ( which I loved) talks about pain medicine & lots of walking to M & S for food & drinks. I have done lots of walking, still difficult but using 2 crutches makes it easier. The group of people were a real mixed crowd, real fun most of the time. We shared lots of emotional times together. We all became experts on giving out much needed hugs! There were quite a few boozey nights out, but I didn't go, I was exhausted most of the time. I got a few of them interested in knitting, I was knitting a small wrap, which I have to send the pattern to a couple of the girls. During the week we also had some 'skills time' we had to do exercise, boxing! Table tennis, I mostly walked around the gardens in the sunshine! One afternoon I was tired & convinced the staff knitting was a good skill & I needed to exercise my hands. Enough of my hospital time, I still need to tell you about the 'Mindfulness Sessions, they were great. Bye for now


So glad you found it all useful, hope it changes your life for the better. Welcome back, we missed you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It was disappointing. When Mr Ric told the guys at the car rental about the ticket and where he got it, one guy said that area is known for giving out tickets. We made it home safe in sound around 4:30 yesterday afternoon and I did some laundry and some knitting (didn't take any knitting with me as I really wouldn't have had much time for it). Grocery shopping to do today and a couple of other errands. Will just have to keep looking for another house. xxxooo


It's out there somewhere love!! Just hope you find each other!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Home safely after a good run home in the sunshine, only one main hold up, when we got to it there were loads of police, a couple of stopped cars and three men in handcuffs at the side of the road, possibly a drug raid. Been shopping and now home in our cold house. xx


Ooh, exciting stuff!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We got home about an hour ago and I am sitting in my chair having a fruit tea with a purring Bentley on my lap.
> 
> We had a lovely drive home through the Downs stopping off at the Weald and Downland Rural Life Museum. It was fantastic and we spent about 3 hours there.
> 
> Jacky glad you too are safely home.
> 
> Chris so glad you got such a lot out of the course.
> 
> Will post some pictures later but at the moment my attention is being demanded by one snuggley cat. xx


The Weald and Downland really is an amazing place, with transplanted genuine old houses.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> OOOOH warm it up quick, or stay in the kitchen.


Definitely not going in the kitchen, it's my last day of freedom, back cooking tomorrow. xx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> hahahahaha ......... that would have been quite a shock for him!


There were more on the long journey home. Although he had a carnet for two people in the cab he was alone, so happily picked up a hitchhiker with a Canadian flag in Yugoslavia. Asked where he was heading the guy said a little town in England called Littlehampton. As Purple will testify that's about 5 miles from Worthing! So he brought him all the way home. Asked where he lived in Canada he said the town where most of DH's cousins live (where DS3 has just been). DH said he had cousins there, the Groundwaters. Turns out the guy sat next to cousin Dennis at school! Beat that. I know it's true because he stayed the night here.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That would be a novel experience, for someone who was used to having mains water!


They didn't understand the concept of sea.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think you certainly need _something_!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


any minute! DH has gone to a 'meeting' in the local pub. Wanted me to go, but I'm not interested and I have a choice of Rose or Gewertztraminer right here.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone. I've just been twiddling with my heating and I haven't a clue what I'm doing. I've got it on auto and it was on a while and it got to 21C and went off. It came on in manuel. Then a few minutes later auto came on. Do you think it's supposed to do that? I can't find my instructions and if I did I doubt I'd understand it. 

Nice to have you home Josephine and I hope you've had a great time.

I went to s and b today and it was noisy. Why people have to shout I don't know. Never mind. I'll be face timing gs1 later when he gets in from uni to see what King of day he's had.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone. I've just been twiddling with my heating and I haven't a clue what I'm doing. I've got it on auto and it was on a while and it got to 21C and went off. It came on in manuel. Then a few minutes later auto came on. Do you think it's supposed to do that? I can't find my instructions and if I did I doubt I'd understand it.
> 
> Nice to have you home Josephine and I hope you've had a great time.
> 
> I went to s and b today and it was noisy. Why people have to shout I don't know. Never mind. I'll be face timing gs1 later when he gets in from uni to see what King of day he's had.


If it's on auto it should switch off when it hits the set temperature, then switch back on when it drops.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> On the other hand, it must be easier when you go home!! :sm23: :sm2l
> 
> Yup, just lay down and roll down the hill. Be careful to not let loose of a wheelchair. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There are some good things about living in an area that is known for giving out tickets. It should help somewhat to keep accidents down. Of course the good things only count when you are not the one getting the ticket. :sm02: :sm03:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Thought y'all might like this.saw it on Facebook.


That is so beautiful. There's a few nice ones around. We had a couple of beautiful poems


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We have two showings today. One at lunchtime and the other from 5:00 - 7:00 p.m. all I can say is they better be very serious buyers to ask us to be displaced for two hours! I was tempted to suggest only an hour, but thought better of it when DH said it might be multiple viewers all from the same agent and there could be a bidding war. I'll chance that and we'll have dinner out! We have DGS all last week and through Wednesday while DD is in Europe on business so we'll let him pick the place. I'll bet he'll want the place that offers up cotton candy for dessert.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-culture/food/the-plate/2016/07/the-sticky-sweet-history-of-cotton-candy/


Hoping this is going to yield a really good result for you! Did you know it's called Candy Floss over here? Too sweet for me but I loved it when I was a kid!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do you do this? I went to get a bottle of water to take my pill. I went to kitchen, unloaded the dishwasher, took recycling out to the bin, mopped a spill off the floor, loaded the washer, put clean clothes in bedroom and bathroom, hung clean towel, and then came back to computer table. On the table is my pill container patiently waiting for me to get water. Now I am going right to the refrigerator and get some water.
> Better idea. I will take the pill with me to the kitchen so I do not forget.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Yes, I do that all the time! At least you had the tablet to remind you, I often forget permanently what I set out to do before getting distracted!!!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure he could see the tap running. He could have told you that it wouldn't turn off.
> It's nice to have visitors and it's also nice when they go home. :sm01:


He wouldn't have seen it or he wouldn't have left it. He would be mor mortified than me. Certainly not done in the wrong way. He's not like that


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We got home about an hour ago and I am sitting in my chair having a fruit tea with a purring Bentley on my lap.
> 
> We had a lovely drive home through the Downs stopping off at the Weald and Downland Rural Life Museum. It was fantastic and we spent about 3 hours there.
> 
> Jacky glad you too are safely home.
> 
> Chris so glad you got such a lot out of the course.
> 
> Will post some pictures later but at the moment my attention is being demanded by one snuggley cat. xx


I bet he missed you and is very happy that you are safely home - as are we!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> If it is a bookmark it will open up to the last message you read. I have 10 sites bookmarked. I only have one tab open at a time. I click on the bookmark and that changes the tab to whatever new site I chose. To bookmark something click on the star shape at the very end of the address line. Well, that is what works on my laptop.


Thank you for the info. It's purely force of habit that makes me check my emails and then click on the latest KP notification and it had always worked up to now. If I post a message or reply an X comes up to the left of the name of the site (which currently has a 'Not secure warning next to it!?) If I click on the X, the refresh symbol comes up but I am having to do this every time, grrrr!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There were more on the long journey home. Although he had a carnet for two people in the cab he was alone, so happily picked up a hitchhiker with a Canadian flag in Yugoslavia. Asked where he was heading the guy said a little town in England called Littlehampton. As Purple will testify that's about 5 miles from Worthing! So he brought him all the way home. Asked where he lived in Canada he said the town where most of DH's cousins live (where DS3 has just been). DH said he had cousins there, the Groundwaters. Turns out the guy sat next to cousin Dennis at school! Beat that. I know it's true because he stayed the night here.


The truth is stranger than fiction and often very weird!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Do you do this? I went to get a bottle of water to take my pill. I went to kitchen, unloaded the dishwasher, took recycling out to the bin, mopped a spill off the floor, loaded the washer, put clean clothes in bedroom and bathroom, hung clean towel, and then came back to computer table. On the table is my pill container patiently waiting for me to get water. Now I am going right to the refrigerator and get some water.
> Better idea. I will take the pill with me to the kitchen so I do not forget.


Been there, done that...


----------



## jinx

Several people in main have been saying they are having issues with Paradise today. Must be the weather and the change of season.


London Girl said:


> Thank you for the info. It's purely force of habit that makes me check my emails and then click on the latest KP notification and it had always worked up to now. If I post a message or reply an X comes up to the left of the name of the site (which currently has a 'Not secure warning next to it!?) If I click on the X, the refresh symbol comes up but I am having to do this every time, grrrr!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> You do get to the stage where if someone wants to view at bedtime you say yes, you just don't know who will buy but am glad in a way that we show them round then we don't have to keep disappearing. One day - that's what I keep telling myself. xx


I just got home to find all six pairs of plastic booties to cover wet shoes on the side of the throw rug..there must have been a large crowd come through! No other evidence of their being here. Hmmmm. Now, for round two at 5:00 pm.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> On the other hand, it must be easier when you go home!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Yeah, Jane was there today and doesn't give me a hard time but I feel she is very tough on little Miriam, who is 82 and had 3 inches removed from her spine a few years ago because sh was in agony with osteoporosis. She gets her shaking a bucket outside in the street, then sent her to the supermarket for some window cleaner which they don't sell any more apparently so she sent her right round the town looking for it - nobody had any but she was quite sharp with her, almost disbelieving what she was saying! She's going to lose Miriam if she's not careful and she's such a sweetie. We get on really well!!


Lamp her....she should be thankful for volunteers. Everyone brings something to the table


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> If it's on auto it should switch off when it hits the set temperature, then switch back on when it drops.


THANKYOU my saxy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got home to find all six pairs of plastic booties to cover wet shoes on the side of the throw rug..there must have been a large crowd come through! No other evidence of their being here. Hmmmm. Now, for round two at 5:00 pm.


Good luck. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got home to find all six pairs of plastic booties to cover wet shoes on the side of the throw rug..there must have been a large crowd come through! No other evidence of their being here. Hmmmm. Now, for round two at 5:00 pm.


The more the merrier!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:



> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:51 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). There was a huge storm to finish off Friday and start the weekend. The trees at the back were whipping back and forth, but we got off lucky. The storm split in two just before it crossed Port Hope. The part that went north created two F3 and low F4 tornadoes in Ottawa. There are subdivisions and apartment buildings damaged and destroyed there.
> Saturday we went to the "Yarns at the Mill" in Castleton. It was a little disappointing. They are renovating a woolen mill there, but they didn't get it finished for this festival, so the demonstration of the mill equipment didn't happen. And it was so cool that only a few merchants showed for the merchant alley. One of them was the lady from Black Lamb in Port Hope. She didn't bring much to sell as she had to carry it all from the road. She did have a lot of needle felting supplies, and there were needle felting workshops at the church in town. We didn't stay.
> Sunday there was a Butter Tart Tasting and Competition in Port Hope in the park along the river as part of the Cultivate food and drink festival that is held annually. Campbell Mart from Peterborough won, but we think Rutherford's are better. Those are the butter tarts that I brought to Toronto.
> Speaking of Rutherford's, we went to get some, and some squash.


All looks delicious


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Beautifully done. That's a nice pattern done in the lace yarn.


Thank you. And thanks to everyone for your lovely comments


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been trying to catch up on all your news but given up, I'm so far behind. Hope those that were poorly are feeling better & those that have been on holiday have had a good break. The rest of you, I've been thinking of everyone.
> Well finally finished my 3 weeks at the hospital, it's been one of the best experiences of my life! I have learnt so much about myself, some of it I didn't like but lots I did. We had at least one session everyday from a phycologist, an Occupational therapist, a nurse & pysiotherapists.. lots of exercises, Thi Chi ( which I loved) talks about pain medicine & lots of walking to M & S for food & drinks. I have done lots of walking, still difficult but using 2 crutches makes it easier. The group of people were a real mixed crowd, real fun most of the time. We shared lots of emotional times together. We all became experts on giving out much needed hugs! There were quite a few boozey nights out, but I didn't go, I was exhausted most of the time. I got a few of them interested in knitting, I was knitting a small wrap, which I have to send the pattern to a couple of the girls. During the week we also had some 'skills time' we had to do exercise, boxing! Table tennis, I mostly walked around the gardens in the sunshine! One afternoon I was tired & convinced the staff knitting was a good skill & I needed to exercise my hands. Enough of my hospital time, I still need to tell you about the 'Mindfulness Sessions, they were great. Bye for now


Chris that all sounds great, very positive


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> We have two showings today. One at lunchtime and the other from 5:00 - 7:00 p.m. all I can say is they better be very serious buyers to ask us to be displaced for two hours! I was tempted to suggest only an hour, but thought better of it when DH said it might be multiple viewers all from the same agent and there could be a bidding war. I'll chance that and we'll have dinner out! We have DGS all last week and through Wednesday while DD is in Europe on business so we'll let him pick the place. I'll bet he'll want the place that offers up cotton candy for dessert.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/people-and-culture/food/the-plate/2016/07/the-sticky-sweet-history-of-cotton-candy/


As long as there's something to tempt you as well cotton candy for dgs is good


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU my saxy.


you're welcome. Love my Susan xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

lifeline said:


> As long as there's something to tempt you as well cotton candy for dgs is good


It's a very nice pub.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> This scarf/shawl is beautiful ...... as is your work! xoxoxo


Thank you


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a very nice pub.


 :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

One happy cat...


----------



## binkbrice

Well it has been pouring down rain today and I was out running some errands and wouldn’t you know the windshield wipers stopped working it just never stops!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Well it has been pouring down rain today and I was out running some errands and wouldn't you know the windshield wipers stopped working it just never stops!


Hope they are easily fixable. xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> as long as they don't mean they can arrive at any time between those!


Yes, that would be really rude! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It's out there somewhere love!! Just hope you find each other!! xxxx


Me, too. Soon! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Roses and cats

PurpleFi said:


> One happy cat...


What a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> any minute! DH has gone to a 'meeting' in the local pub. Wanted me to go, but I'm not interested and I have a choice of Rose or Gewertztraminer right here.


I'llc take some gewurztraminer. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> The more the merrier!! xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> One happy cat...


He's such a sweetie! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well it has been pouring down rain today and I was out running some errands and wouldn't you know the windshield wipers stopped working it just never stops!


Oh, brother! So sorry. We had beautiful weather on our trip. It apparently rained a lot here while we were away, but it's a beautiful sunny day here today. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, brother! So sorry. We had beautiful weather on our trip. It apparently rained a lot here while we were away, but it's a beautiful sunny day here today. :sm02: xxxooo


Yes we had sun all the way home and now it's dark there's a lovely clear sky, a bright moon and freezing cold outside, I wouldn't be surprised if we had a frost tonight. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Roses and cats said:


> What a beautiful kitty!


Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we had sun all the way home and now it's dark there's a lovely clear sky, a bright moon and freezing cold outside, I wouldn't be surprised if we had a frost tonight. xx


Same here, chilly this evening, but I have my furry purry hot waterbottle on my lap. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we had sun all the way home and now it's dark there's a lovely clear sky, a bright moon and freezing cold outside, I wouldn't be surprised if we had a frost tonight. xx


Frost already? It's too soon for that! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Same here, chilly this evening, but I have my furry purry hot waterbottle on my lap. xx


I think I'll have to borrow him our house hasn't warmed up much yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Frost already? It's too soon for that! :sm06: xxxooo


Apparently it was about in S. Wales last night. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think I'll have to borrow him our house hasn't warmed up much yet. xx


He's got very warm toes. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a couple of photos from today....


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He's got very warm toes. xx


That's more than I have at the moment. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently it was about in S. Wales last night. xx :sm16:


 :sm16: :sm16: is right! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of photos from today....


That looks like a wonderful place to explore! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Hello sisters ????​... a quick pop in to say hello. I've been up to my eyeballs "managing"something new almost everyday, but things are getting better. Someone clone me please! Love you all. ❤​ xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hello sisters ???? ... a quick pop in to say hello. I've been up to my eyeballs "managing"something new almost everyday, but things are getting better. Someone clone me please! Love you all. ❤ xoxox


Love you loads too. Take care xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hello sisters ???? ... a quick pop in to say hello. I've been up to my eyeballs "managing"something new almost everyday, but things are getting better. Someone clone me please! Love you all. ❤ xoxox


I would if I could. I hope you can find some "me" time in there. Love you lots! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I just finished this tank....well almost still have to deal with a few more ends!


It's so pretty. Does it come in a shirt with sleeves? I don't look good in tanks but would love it in a sleeved shirt.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yeah, for some reason, I'd go with that!!


I'm not getting anymsignals re the bub, but ai will also go with girl! If I start feeling something else, I will change it then! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

If you have a Cracker Barrel restaurant that sells a mermaid tail afghan can you figuere out how they knit the scales? I bought one just to figure out the pattern and so far I can't. But I've done most of the baby sweater except for the hood. I dread doing the seams because I don't want them to rub the baby's skin. Son put my clothes pole together and half my shirts are on it. The heavier ones will go elsewhere soon as I find a place. I've had roof estimates and getting a. Lille more before deciding. Computer says tpo or pvo are good. The flange is on the toilet and area in basement cleaned. I'm sleepy so won't get far here tonight


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> On the other hand, it must be easier when you go home!! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Yeah, Jane was there today and doesn't give me a hard time but I feel she is very tough on little Miriam, who is 82 and had 3 inches removed from her spine a few years ago because sh was in agony with osteoporosis. She gets her shaking a bucket outside in the street, then sent her to the supermarket for some window cleaner which they don't sell any more apparently so she sent her right round the town looking for it - nobody had any but she was quite sharp with her, almost disbelieving what she was saying! She's going to lose Miriam if she's not careful and she's such a sweetie. We get on really well!!


That is outright bullying, *AND Elder Abuse*, I think she should be challenged about it, or it should be reported to a higher up person, within the charity! There aren't so many people volunteering now, that they can afford to lose the people who *DO* still want to volunteer! ........ Just saying ......... :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Judi so sorry I'm late but I truly hope you enjoyed your Birthday ???? ????!


Belated wishes from me too. May all your wishes come true.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from an extremely windy Wales, it's howling round the house. At least it's not raining (yet), we had torrential rain yesterday evening, could hardly hear the TV the way it was battering our roof. Made a shepherd's pie this morning which will do tomorrow as well so now have to find something else to knit, have finished another mini 1898 hat so might do another one while I'm in a hat mood. Not sure if I'll take anything away for the weekend as I think it might be a busy break. Chinese Saturday night then posh buffet Sunday and lots of cousins to catch up with, even the one from Singapore who I haven't seen for about 15 years. Anyway will catch up now, back later, have a good day. xx


Lovely scenes from Singapore in the movie Crazy Rich Asians.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hoping this is going to yield a really good result for you! Did you know it's called Candy Floss over here? Too sweet for me but I loved it when I was a kid!!


It's called Fairy Floss here; I don't like i either, because it tastes like burnt sugar, and not a pleasant taste for me!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> One happy cat...


Yes, and extremely relaxed, now that you are safely where hemcan find you! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone! I had a phonecall from dd5 yesterday, and she had just returned from her fitness & medical check, and began her new job this morning! The new employees are in training for a while (she doesn't know how long), and until this training is coplete, they are classed as casual workers. They are buddied up with an experienced worker, who shows them how to do the jobs in the area they are allocated, then once they have it correct, then the mentor continues with their own work. ATM she is working from 0700 to 1200, Monday to Friday, and once training is finished, she will be working from 0630 to 1430, Monday to Friday, has every weekend off, an Good Friday and Christmas Day! DD5 is very happy with those hours, and will happily continue there, until she feels the need to do something more stimulating, if that ever happens for her!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny, frosty Wales, some of the lawns were white this morning and it was freezing cold when I locked up last night. I can see me digging my winter clothes out of the boxes soon and putting the summer ones back in. The joys of living out of boxes. Having a rest day today after our hectic weekend but might put some washing in. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny but decidedly chilly Surrey. Temperature was 3 degrees when I got up! Going to get some laundry done today and then as the car is in for service tomorrow it's going to be supermarket and fish and chips today , sorry to come back and confuse everyone.

At the weald and downland museum yesterday I just happened to see another book on natural dyeing and I just happened to find it on Amazaon and I just happened to buy it! Now how did that happen?

I also talked to this lovely man (see photo) about making fibre out of nettle, a bit like flax, so in the spring I shaall be attacking the nettle patch at the end of our garden.

I have decided that I would happily live in some of the old houses, providing I had a proper toilet. Could manage without anything else, oh, perhaps internet so I could let you all know what I was up to.

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I already changed my clothing closet from summer to fall. However, I did not put the summer away just yet. I am sure the temperatures will be bouncing back and forth for a few weeks yet.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, frosty Wales, some of the lawns were white this morning and it was freezing cold when I locked up last night. I can see me digging my winter clothes out of the boxes soon and putting the summer ones back in. The joys of living out of boxes. Having a rest day today after our hectic weekend but might put some washing in. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I already changed my clothing closet from summer to fall. However, I did not put the summer away just yet. I am sure the temperatures will be bouncing back and forth for a few weeks yet.


Morning Jix, have put a vest on today, but the forecast says we will be up in the 20s again later this week. Definitely think it is layers weather. xxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but decidedly chilly Surrey. Temperature was 3 degrees when I got up! Going to get some laundry done today and then as the car is in for service tomorrow it's going to be supermarket and fish and chips today , sorry to come back and confuse everyone.
> 
> At the weald and downland museum yesterday I just happened to see another book on natural dyeing and I just happened to find it on Amazaon and I just happened to buy it! Now how did that happen?
> 
> I also talked to this lovely man (see photo) about making fibre out of nettle, a bit like flax, so in the spring I shaall be attacking the nettle patch at the end of our garden.
> 
> I have decided that I would happily live in some of the old houses, providing I had a proper toilet. Could manage without anything else, oh, perhaps internet so I could let you all know what I was up to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone.


Morning. You did confuse me, I was thinking today was Monday. Hubby had ice cream last night and he usually does that on Sunday.
The clothing looks like something you would be very comfortable wearing. 
Happy Day to you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I already changed my clothing closet from summer to fall. However, I did not put the summer away just yet. I am sure the temperatures will be bouncing back and forth for a few weeks yet.


Ours could do with a big bounce up at the moment. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You did confuse me, I was thinking today was Monday. Hubby had ice cream last night and he usually does that on Sunday.
> The clothing looks like something you would be very comfortable wearing.
> Happy Day to you.


You're not the only one confused, we didn't go shopping last Friday as we were going away but did go on the way home yesterday, now I haven't got a clue what day it is. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not the only one confused, we didn't go shopping last Friday as we were going away but did go on the way home yesterday, now I haven't got a clue what day it is. xx


I am convinced it is Tuesday. I just took my vitamins and the Monday slot was empty. So between Purple saying it was 
Tuesday and my vial saying it is Tuesday, it must be Tuesday, I think.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Help, does anyone have or know where I can get knitting patterns for Winnie the Pooh characters? Found out the girls love them and would like to make some for them. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Help, does anyone have or know where I can get knitting patterns for Winnie the Pooh characters? Found out the girls love them and would like to make some for them. xx


Stuffed animals or in a blanket or sweater?


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). There was a lot of wind last night that tried to push my car out of it's lane on the highway. It's still windy. It's been raining all night and will be raining all today. Everyone will want to park in the parking garage.
I didn't get much knitting done last night. All the kitties wanted hugs again. I may need to sit up with Bella-kitty to get any knitting done.
There is a bunny running around the back yard in the rain.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Help, does anyone have or know where I can get knitting patterns for Winnie the Pooh characters? Found out the girls love them and would like to make some for them. xx


I thought this eeyore on Ravelry was cute.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-eeyore


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. I already changed my clothing closet from summer to fall. However, I did not put the summer away just yet. I am sure the temperatures will be bouncing back and forth for a few weeks yet.


After my last clothing purge of sizes that don't fit me anymore, I have enough room to have both summer and fall available at the same time. I just layer everything and carry a bag that I can put the shed layers into.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but decidedly chilly Surrey. Temperature was 3 degrees when I got up! Going to get some laundry done today and then as the car is in for service tomorrow it's going to be supermarket and fish and chips today , sorry to come back and confuse everyone.
> 
> At the weald and downland museum yesterday I just happened to see another book on natural dyeing and I just happened to find it on Amazaon and I just happened to buy it! Now how did that happen?
> 
> I also talked to this lovely man (see photo) about making fibre out of nettle, a bit like flax, so in the spring I shaall be attacking the nettle patch at the end of our garden.
> 
> I have decided that I would happily live in some of the old houses, providing I had a proper toilet. Could manage without anything else, oh, perhaps internet so I could let you all know what I was up to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone.


That top picture looks like one of the Amish farms on the other side of Toronto. The middle one looks like a room at the Pioneer village. And the bottom picture is lovely, but I'd need SOME colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, frosty Wales, some of the lawns were white this morning and it was freezing cold when I locked up last night. I can see me digging my winter clothes out of the boxes soon and putting the summer ones back in. The joys of living out of boxes. Having a rest day today after our hectic weekend but might put some washing in. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing. xx


Ouch, the lowest we dropped is 7'C. Not quite frost weather yet, but the leaves (the ones that haven't been blown off the trees) are changing colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone! I had a phonecall from dd5 yesterday, and she had just returned from her fitness & medical check, and began her new job this morning! The new employees are in training for a while (she doesn't know how long), and until this training is coplete, they are classed as casual workers. They are buddied up with an experienced worker, who shows them how to do the jobs in the area they are allocated, then once they have it correct, then the mentor continues with their own work. ATM she is working from 0700 to 1200, Monday to Friday, and once training is finished, she will be working from 0630 to 1430, Monday to Friday, has every weekend off, an Good Friday and Christmas Day! DD5 is very happy with those hours, and will happily continue there, until she feels the need to do something more stimulating, if that ever happens for her!


Congratulations to your dd5.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Lovely scenes from Singapore in the movie Crazy Rich Asians.


I haven't seen that movie yet. Was it good?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> If you have a Cracker Barrel restaurant that sells a mermaid tail afghan can you figuere out how they knit the scales? I bought one just to figure out the pattern and so far I can't. But I've done most of the baby sweater except for the hood. I dread doing the seams because I don't want them to rub the baby's skin. Son put my clothes pole together and half my shirts are on it. The heavier ones will go elsewhere soon as I find a place. I've had roof estimates and getting a. Lille more before deciding. Computer says tpo or pvo are good. The flange is on the toilet and area in basement cleaned. I'm sleepy so won't get far here tonight


I thought those mermaid scales were crocheted. I'll have to look again.
It sounds like you are getting the house back together again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I'm not getting anymsignals re the bub, but ai will also go with girl! If I start feeling something else, I will change it then! xoxoxo


You're probably safe there as statistically North America has more female births than male births.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hello sisters ???? ... a quick pop in to say hello. I've been up to my eyeballs "managing"something new almost everyday, but things are getting better. Someone clone me please! Love you all. ❤ xoxox


Big <hug> to you. I hope life calms down soon.
A clone would be good. Can you make me one too. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of photos from today....


Very nice. Our pioneer buildings are rougher,.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. It'll be slow going on the highway.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Stuffed animals or in a blanket or sweater?


Stuffed animals. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I thought this eeyore on Ravelry was cute.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-eeyore


He is but I'd like to get them as a set if I could then their sizes would be right.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone! I had a phonecall from dd5 yesterday, and she had just returned from her fitness & medical check, and began her new job this morning! The new employees are in training for a while (she doesn't know how long), and until this training is coplete, they are classed as casual workers. They are buddied up with an experienced worker, who shows them how to do the jobs in the area they are allocated, then once they have it correct, then the mentor continues with their own work. ATM she is working from 0700 to 1200, Monday to Friday, and once training is finished, she will be working from 0630 to 1430, Monday to Friday, has every weekend off, an Good Friday and Christmas Day! DD5 is very happy with those hours, and will happily continue there, until she feels the need to do something more stimulating, if that ever happens for her!


Congratulations to your DD5. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, frosty Wales, some of the lawns were white this morning and it was freezing cold when I locked up last night. I can see me digging my winter clothes out of the boxes soon and putting the summer ones back in. The joys of living out of boxes. Having a rest day today after our hectic weekend but might put some washing in. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing. xx


I did that last week. Haven't needed them yet and the summer ones are in a box, but handy, so can get at them for the last few warm days we're having this week. Did need them last week in Boise. Was great weather over there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone from a dry and supposed to be sunny day here. I'm off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning, then not sure what I'll be doing the rest of the day. Something will come up, I'm sure. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> It's so pretty. Does it come in a shirt with sleeves? I don't look good in tanks but would love it in a sleeved shirt.


No it only comes like this sorry but you could use the pattern on a plan shirt!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I thought this eeyore on Ravelry was cute.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-eeyore


That is really cute!


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning just got back from taking M to school and now I have to go back and get him because there is a water main break so all four schools are dismissing early! This is showing darker on both colors!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Good morning just got back from taking M to school and now I have to go back and get him because there is a water main break so all four schools are dismissing early! This is showing darker on both colors!


Great yarns! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Great yarns! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you I couldn't believe how soft it is!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am convinced it is Tuesday. I just took my vitamins and the Monday slot was empty. So between Purple saying it was
> Tuesday and my vial saying it is Tuesday, it must be Tuesday, I think.


Definitely TUESDAY! Fish and chips was delicious as ever. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That top picture looks like one of the Amish farms on the other side of Toronto. The middle one looks like a room at the Pioneer village. And the bottom picture is lovely, but I'd need SOME colour.


Next time you visit I will take you there. Xxxx


----------



## linkan

Lovely photos everyone.
Dh and i are staying in bed today. Both have upset tummy..
Love to you all


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Thank you I couldn't believe how soft it is!


It is! I used that yarn before and loved it. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I'llc take some gewurztraminer. :sm02: xxxooo


coming over...


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hello sisters ???? ... a quick pop in to say hello. I've been up to my eyeballs "managing"something new almost everyday, but things are getting better. Someone clone me please! Love you all. ❤ xoxox


Slow down. Take it easy.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am convinced it is Tuesday. I just took my vitamins and the Monday slot was empty. So between Purple saying it was
> Tuesday and my vial saying it is Tuesday, it must be Tuesday, I think.


I've been with the Vetlettes so it must be Tuesday.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of photos from today....


Looks interesting, reminds a bit if our abode in Meriden!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone! I had a phonecall from dd5 yesterday, and she had just returned from her fitness & medical check, and began her new job this morning! The new employees are in training for a while (she doesn't know how long), and until this training is coplete, they are classed as casual workers. They are buddied up with an experienced worker, who shows them how to do the jobs in the area they are allocated, then once they have it correct, then the mentor continues with their own work. ATM she is working from 0700 to 1200, Monday to Friday, and once training is finished, she will be working from 0630 to 1430, Monday to Friday, has every weekend off, an Good Friday and Christmas Day! DD5 is very happy with those hours, and will happily continue there, until she feels the need to do something more stimulating, if that ever happens for her!


I'm so happy for her and hope she continues to be content in her work!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but decidedly chilly Surrey. Temperature was 3 degrees when I got up! Going to get some laundry done today and then as the car is in for service tomorrow it's going to be supermarket and fish and chips today , sorry to come back and confuse everyone.
> 
> At the weald and downland museum yesterday I just happened to see another book on natural dyeing and I just happened to find it on Amazaon and I just happened to buy it! Now how did that happen?
> 
> I also talked to this lovely man (see photo) about making fibre out of nettle, a bit like flax, so in the spring I shaall be attacking the nettle patch at the end of our garden.
> 
> I have decided that I would happily live in some of the old houses, providing I had a proper toilet. Could manage without anything else, oh, perhaps internet so I could let you all know what I was up to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone.


Looking forward to seeing your first nettle fibre crochet project!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's so pretty. Does it come in a shirt with sleeves? I don't look good in tanks but would love it in a sleeved shirt.


You could always wear a shirt underneath or add the sleeves and neck from a cut-up shirt?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Looking forward to seeing your first nettle fibre crochet project!! xxxx


Wow that's some forward thinking. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is outright bullying, *AND Elder Abuse*, I think she should be challenged about it, or it should be reported to a higher up person, within the charity! There aren't so many people volunteering now, that they can afford to lose the people who *DO* still want to volunteer! ........ Just saying ......... :sm23:


I totally agree with you and I defend Miriam whenever possible, I can't stand to hear her spoken to as if she is a naughty child! However, Miriam is a grown up and pretty sharp mentally so she can vote with her feet and leave but if Jane drives her out, I shall probably be right behind her!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). There was a lot of wind last night that tried to push my car out of it's lane on the highway. It's still windy. It's been raining all night and will be raining all today. Everyone will want to park in the parking garage.
> I didn't get much knitting done last night. All the kitties wanted hugs again. I may need to sit up with Bella-kitty to get any knitting done.
> There is a bunny running around the back yard in the rain.


You be careful out there dear, it always sounds like you take your life in your hands over there, every time you get in the car!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That top picture looks like one of the Amish farms on the other side of Toronto. The middle one looks like a room at the Pioneer village. And the bottom picture is lovely, but I'd need SOME colour.


Maybe you can dye it?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning just got back from taking M to school and now I have to go back and get him because there is a water main break so all four schools are dismissing early! This is showing darker on both colors!


Love the blue, for you?! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lovely photos everyone.
> Dh and i are staying in bed today. Both have upset tummy..
> Love to you all


Oh dear, that's not good, feel better soon and give each other lots of hugs - but don't squeeze too hard!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I totally agree with you and I defend Miriam whenever possible, I can't stand to hear her spoken to as if she is a naughty child! However, Miriam is a grown up and pretty sharp mentally so she can vote with her feet and leave but if Jane drives her out, I shall probably be right behind her!!!


Good for you, I would do the same thing and did once. I worked for a florist that used a co worker terribly. They were going to let her go but not until they did all the flowers for her sister's wedding... it was a big one. There was nothing that a little time and support couldn't have made her better. They liked me but when she got fired I left too... not working for people that would deceive and treat others like that!


----------



## Islander

Good morning/afternoon June! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a bright and mild-ish London!

I have been up to London to meet the friend I met on the river cruise last year and we had a really nice day. She took me to a Danish restaurant where we had thick toast spread with crushed avocado and topped with poached eggs, with a side of smoked salmon, washed down with a lovely glass of wine, divine!! We walked around the shops for a while and I treated myself to a lovely fake sued coat that was only Â£30. It isn't lined but I am thinking of savaging an old coat for the lining and adding it to my new coat although that might be a bit ambitious! I also need to add a button and buttonhole!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning/afternoon June! xoxox


Hi dear, lovely to see you and so sorry you are in a flat spin at the moment!! Thinking of you!!xxxxx


----------



## Islander

It a cloudy not too cold day here. The Mountain Ash outside the bathroom window is full of birds trying to get all the berries. It will probably take them another month to get them completely. A nice view from the kitchen table watching them all. Going to nip to Duncan for groceries as it's caregiver visit day. 
Would you believe my new fridge is on the fritz.. had it less than 2 months and it needs a new fan and thermostat. Techie said this model is known for it, wonder why they sold it to me! The freezer is almost frozen tight now. Interesting they don't seem to respond to individual work, but group everyone together for certain days to come up and fix. Still waiting for the parts on the first fridge... :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It a cloudy not too cold day here. The Mountain Ash outside the bathroom window is full of birds trying to get all the berries. It will probably take them another month to get them completely. A nice view from the kitchen table watching them all. Going to nip to Duncan for groceries as it's caregiver visit day.
> Would you believe my new fridge is on the fritz.. had it less than 2 months and it needs a new fan and thermostat. Techie said this model is known for it, wonder why they sold it to me! The freezer is almost frozen tight now. Interesting they don't seem to respond to individual work, but group everyone together for certain days to come up and fix. Still waiting for the parts on the first fridge... :sm16:


Oh no!! That is unbelievable!! Having said that, you probably remember that I had to have the engineer out to my 3-month old washing machine as all the lettering was coming off of the control panel!! You just can't get the quality any more, not like back in the old days!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a bright and mild-ish London!
> 
> I have been up to London to meet the friend I met on the river cruise last year and we had a really nice day. She took me to a Danish restaurant where we had thick toast spread with crushed avocado and topped with poached eggs, with a side of smoked salmon, washed down with a lovely glass of wine, divine!! We walked around the shops for a while and I treated myself to a lovely fake sued coat that was only Â£30. It isn't lined but I am thinking of savaging an old coat for the lining and adding it to my new coat although that might be a bit ambitious! I also need to add a button and buttonhole!!


Lovely coat, I love the length. Makes me wonder what I did with all my suede coats, my girls probably scoffed them! If anyone can modify a garment, it'll be you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

That's a delicious lunch you had by the way!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Lovely coat, I love the length. Makes me wonder what I did with all my suede coats, my girls probably scoffed them! If anyone can modify a garment, it'll be you! xoxo


I shall give it my best shot, thanks for boosting my confidence!! I also have to lop 4 inches off the sleeves, think they are made for gorillas!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's a delicious lunch you had by the way!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I can see you in a suede coat and possibly an afghan coat too.........? xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! That is unbelievable!! Having said that, you probably remember that I had to have the engineer out to my 3-month old washing machine as all the lettering was coming off of the control panel!! You just can't get the quality any more, not like back in the old days!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It's the shortest life expectancy I've had on an appliance yet haha! I remember my Dad aways getting excited if he found anything that was European built, he used to always say "that's quality!"


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a bright and mild-ish London!
> 
> I have been up to London to meet the friend I met on the river cruise last year and we had a really nice day. She took me to a Danish restaurant where we had thick toast spread with crushed avocado and topped with poached eggs, with a side of smoked salmon, washed down with a lovely glass of wine, divine!! We walked around the shops for a while and I treated myself to a lovely fake sued coat that was only Â£30. It isn't lined but I am thinking of savaging an old coat for the lining and adding it to my new coat although that might be a bit ambitious! I also need to add a button and buttonhole!!


I deleted this first sentence. I would have needed a bottle or two of wine to wash that down. 
It sounds like you got a terrific deal on the coat. For you adding a button or two is a piece of cake.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's the shortest life expectancy I've had on an appliance yet haha! I remember my Dad aways getting excited if he found anything that was European built, he used to always say "that's quality!"


Sadly, not so much made in Europe any more, probably all from the far east now!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm01: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I deleted this first sentence. I would have needed a bottle or two of wine to wash that down.
> It sounds like you got a terrific deal on the coat. For you adding a button or two is a piece of cake.


Again, many thanks for showing your confidence in me but I don't always succeed. DD bought a bag in Morocco that is made from some silky fabric which, of course, is fraying and falling to pieces already. I am in the middle of repairing it but it's an almost impossible task, there just not enough fabric left. Anyway, after extensive surgery it is almost whole again but doesn't look quite the same as when it was new!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Again, many thanks for showing your confidence in me but I don't always succeed. DD bought a bag in Morocco that is made from some silky fabric which, of course, is fraying and falling to pieces already. I am in the middle of repairing it but it's an almost impossible task, there just not enough fabric left. Anyway, after extensive surgery it is almost whole again but doesn't look quite the same as when it was new!!


It probably looks better than new. :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but decidedly chilly Surrey. Temperature was 3 degrees when I got up! Going to get some laundry done today and then as the car is in for service tomorrow it's going to be supermarket and fish and chips today , sorry to come back and confuse everyone.
> 
> At the weald and downland museum yesterday I just happened to see another book on natural dyeing and I just happened to find it on Amazaon and I just happened to buy it! Now how did that happen?
> 
> I also talked to this lovely man (see photo) about making fibre out of nettle, a bit like flax, so in the spring I shaall be attacking the nettle patch at the end of our garden.
> 
> I have decided that I would happily live in some of the old houses, providing I had a proper toilet. Could manage without anything else, oh, perhaps internet so I could let you all know what I was up to.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone.


We went there about 20 years ago, must go again sooon, a great place


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a bright and mild-ish London!
> 
> I have been up to London to meet the friend I met on the river cruise last year and we had a really nice day. She took me to a Danish restaurant where we had thick toast spread with crushed avocado and topped with poached eggs, with a side of smoked salmon, washed down with a lovely glass of wine, divine!! We walked around the shops for a while and I treated myself to a lovely fake sued coat that was only Â£30. It isn't lined but I am thinking of savaging an old coat for the lining and adding it to my new coat although that might be a bit ambitious! I also need to add a button and buttonhole!!


Very nice! Love the colour.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won...£4 and...a pkt of fig rolls and some mini Apple pies. 

Marg has gone to Croatia, well being honest, she's gone to Newcastle to stay at the airport and flies tomorrow. She won't be back until next week. Karen and family next door should be returning tomorrow or Thursday.

I hope Angela is feeling better.

Love yawl


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> One happy cat...


Is there anywhere in your house that Bentley is not the boss of? Can you remember when he sat on my knitting because I'd taken his seat? Haha


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Went to my club this morning &did a Thi Chi session. One of my friends does it. I did a lot at hospital & want to continue. I’m going to look out for a proper class. One thing happened while I’ve been gone I got my driving license back, thank goodness. I was dreading being without it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won...£4 and...a pkt of fig rolls and some mini Apple pies.
> 
> Marg has gone to Croatia, well being honest, she's gone to Newcastle to stay at the airport and flies tomorrow. She won't be back until next week. Karen and family next door should be returning tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> I hope Angela is feeling better.
> 
> Love yawl


Well done on feeding the holiday purse again. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not the only one confused, we didn't go shopping last Friday as we were going away but did go on the way home yesterday, now I haven't got a clue what day it is. xx


I've changed my mid week visit to Stephens and go on a Thursday now for a while. I don't know where I am either????


----------



## Barn-dweller

One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Good morning just got back from taking M to school and now I have to go back and get him because there is a water main break so all four schools are dismissing early! This is showing darker on both colors!


Love those choice of colours, specially turquoise


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a bright and mild-ish London!
> 
> I have been up to London to meet the friend I met on the river cruise last year and we had a really nice day. She took me to a Danish restaurant where we had thick toast spread with crushed avocado and topped with poached eggs, with a side of smoked salmon, washed down with a lovely glass of wine, divine!! We walked around the shops for a while and I treated myself to a lovely fake sued coat that was only Â£30. It isn't lined but I am thinking of savaging an old coat for the lining and adding it to my new coat although that might be a bit ambitious! I also need to add a button and buttonhole!!


You got a bargain girl


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It probably looks better than new. :sm24:


Hmmmm, I'll reserve judgement on that one!! x


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won...£4 and...a pkt of fig rolls and some mini Apple pies.
> 
> Marg has gone to Croatia, well being honest, she's gone to Newcastle to stay at the airport and flies tomorrow. She won't be back until next week. Karen and family next door should be returning tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> I hope Angela is feeling better.
> 
> Love yawl


Your Marg is a real little globetrotter, isn't she?! Glad Karen will soon be back to keep you company, hope she coped with getting on and off the plane ok!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went to my club this morning &did a Thi Chi session. One of my friends does it. I did a lot at hospital & want to continue. I'm going to look out for a proper class. One thing happened while I've been gone I got my driving license back, thank goodness. I was dreading being without it.


So glad you got your licence back, now have the courage to use it?!! My sister did Tai Chi near her last house and swore by it. She's too far away from a class to do it now but says it really helped her osteoporosis pain!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Love the blue, for you?! xxx


Yes it is! :sm08: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


Awwww, how lovely!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


Oh how sweet!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> coming over...


Great! Thank you! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I've been with the Vetlettes so it must be Tuesday.


I went to Fiber Social so it must be Tuesday. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a bright and mild-ish London!
> 
> I have been up to London to meet the friend I met on the river cruise last year and we had a really nice day. She took me to a Danish restaurant where we had thick toast spread with crushed avocado and topped with poached eggs, with a side of smoked salmon, washed down with a lovely glass of wine, divine!! We walked around the shops for a while and I treated myself to a lovely fake sued coat that was only Â£30. It isn't lined but I am thinking of savaging an old coat for the lining and adding it to my new coat although that might be a bit ambitious! I also need to add a button and buttonhole!!


What a great day out and a great find in the coat! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It a cloudy not too cold day here. The Mountain Ash outside the bathroom window is full of birds trying to get all the berries. It will probably take them another month to get them completely. A nice view from the kitchen table watching them all. Going to nip to Duncan for groceries as it's caregiver visit day.
> Would you believe my new fridge is on the fritz.. had it less than 2 months and it needs a new fan and thermostat. Techie said this model is known for it, wonder why they sold it to me! The freezer is almost frozen tight now. Interesting they don't seem to respond to individual work, but group everyone together for certain days to come up and fix. Still waiting for the parts on the first fridge... :sm16:


I'm so sorry you're having trouble with your new fridge. We have a beautiful sunny day here. It's lovely to be outside. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and I won...£4 and...a pkt of fig rolls and some mini Apple pies.
> 
> Marg has gone to Croatia, well being honest, she's gone to Newcastle to stay at the airport and flies tomorrow. She won't be back until next week. Karen and family next door should be returning tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> I hope Angela is feeling better.
> 
> Love yawl


Well done on your winnings! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went to my club this morning &did a Thi Chi session. One of my friends does it. I did a lot at hospital & want to continue. I'm going to look out for a proper class. One thing happened while I've been gone I got my driving license back, thank goodness. I was dreading being without it.


That's great you got your driver's license back! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


Adorable baby and adorable cardigan! xxxooo


----------



## KJKnitCro

That gorgeous baby is perfectly comfortable. Precious!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable baby and adorable cardigan! xxxooo


Can't take any credit for the baby but she is a cutie. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't take any credit for the baby but she is a cutie. xx :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


Precious... looks wonderful on the baby. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry you're having trouble with your new fridge. We have a beautiful sunny day here. It's lovely to be outside. xxxooo


I'm starting to feel like I'm running around in circles, when I came home today there was a message from the mason, he is bowing out of taking the chimney down. Too busy. One step forward three steps backwards. Now that the insurance people know we're burning wood full time they want the oil tank removed... I will start on it again tomorrow. Tonight nothing a glass of red won't fix.

The weather is beautiful! Our indian summer! Have all the doors and windows open. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went to my club this morning &did a Thi Chi session. One of my friends does it. I did a lot at hospital & want to continue. I'm going to look out for a proper class. One thing happened while I've been gone I got my driving license back, thank goodness. I was dreading being without it.


Wonderful that you've gotten your license back Chris! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm running around in circles, when I came home today there was a message from the mason, he is bowing out of taking the chimney down. Too busy. One step forward three steps backwards. Now that the insurance people know we're burning wood full time they want the oil tank removed... I will start on it again tomorrow. Tonight nothing a glass of red won't fix.
> 
> The weather is beautiful! Our indian summer! Have all the doors and windows open. :sm02:


Oh, Trish, I'm so sorry! I hope you can find another mason soon to take care of that. And someone to remove the oil tank. Good grief, you do have your hands full! :sm03: Definitely at least 1 glass of wine (or maybe 2)!!!!

Yes, the weather is awesome! Perfect fall weather. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I can see you in a suede coat and possibly an afghan coat too.........? xxxx


I had some nice one's, but I like the straight down style over the fitted. They wear so well too. I think Angela ran off with my grey one.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Lovely photos everyone.
> Dh and i are staying in bed today. Both have upset tummy..
> Love to you all


Together through thick and thin... feel better soon. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Slow down. Take it easy.


I'm not running and neither is anyone else! That's the problem! :sm22: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Trish, I'm so sorry! I hope you can find another mason soon to take care of that. And someone to remove the oil tank. Good grief, you do have your hands full! :sm03: Definitely at least 1 glass of wine (or maybe 2)!!!!
> 
> Yes, the weather is awesome! Perfect fall weather. :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it gets to the point where for sanity you have to turn the problems off and enjoy a glass of red! Hope you are moving along too, I'm thinking it's just my turn! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone! I had a phonecall from dd5 yesterday, and she had just returned from her fitness & medical check, and began her new job this morning! The new employees are in training for a while (she doesn't know how long), and until this training is coplete, they are classed as casual workers. They are buddied up with an experienced worker, who shows them how to do the jobs in the area they are allocated, then once they have it correct, then the mentor continues with their own work. ATM she is working from 0700 to 1200, Monday to Friday, and once training is finished, she will be working from 0630 to 1430, Monday to Friday, has every weekend off, an Good Friday and Christmas Day! DD5 is very happy with those hours, and will happily continue there, until she feels the need to do something more stimulating, if that ever happens for her!


Good on your DD5 Judi, the hours and holidays are great! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, frosty Wales, some of the lawns were white this morning and it was freezing cold when I locked up last night. I can see me digging my winter clothes out of the boxes soon and putting the summer ones back in. The joys of living out of boxes. Having a rest day today after our hectic weekend but might put some washing in. Have a lovely day whatever you are doing. xx


whew... frost already? :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it gets to the point where for sanity you have to turn the problems off and enjoy a glass of red! Hope you are moving along too, I'm thinking it's just my turn! xoxox


Moving a bit, but at much slower than a snail's pace! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Moving a bit, but at much slower than a snail's pace! :sm16: xxxooo


I bet my snail is moving slower than your's. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales, at least with the clouds they kept the frost at bay last night. Not sure what is on today if anything, the stew is in the oven, the first of the season, I'm quite looking forward to it. Can't do the ironing as it's not dry yet so looks like I'll have to knit. I'll try and cope. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thanks Pam, it gets to the point where for sanity you have to turn the problems off and enjoy a glass of red! Hope you are moving along too, I'm thinking it's just my turn! xoxox


Yeah but did they have to give you such a great big MASSIVE turn!! Hope you can turn a good corner very soon!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too! 

Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!

Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!

Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too!
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!
> 
> Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!
> 
> Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


Morning, you're trying to confuse us all again aren't you? Cinema's Tuesday not Wednesday, now I'm completely thrown again (easily done I must admit). xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. As June says it's warmer today. Last bit of washing to do today and then singing this evening.

Last night I found two jumpers that I have half knitted so I spent the evening undoing both and will now combine the yarns to make it up to a chunky and knit a jacket.

Happy WEDNESDAY everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, you're trying to confuse us all again aren't you? Cinema's Tuesday not Wednesday, now I'm completely thrown again (easily done I must admit). xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


It's definitely WEDNESDAY as sit is singing but NO fish and chips! Even I am confused. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too!
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!
> 
> Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!
> 
> Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


Well done on your knitting, can I borrow your brain to finish DDs cowl? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's definitely WEDNESDAY as sit is singing but NO fish and chips! Even I am confused. xxxxx


We'll have to blame June. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, you're trying to confuse us all again aren't you? Cinema's Tuesday not Wednesday, now I'm completely thrown again (easily done I must admit). xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Ah, well, Tuesday was the only day Barbara was free so I swapped the days, sorry for the confusion, it is my permanent state these days!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on your knitting, can I borrow your brain to finish DDs cowl? xxx


Happy to help if I can!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on your knitting, can I borrow your brain to finish DDs cowl? xxx


I was trying to send you a pm but it doesn't look like it wants to come to you. However, I have emailed you now!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Happy to help if I can!! xxxx


You could borrow my brain. It seems that sometimes I am not using it.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too!
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!
> 
> Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!
> 
> Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


Morning. Going to an 2018 American dark fantasy horror comedy film sounds perfect for a Wednesday.
Sorry about the coffee. I have had that happen to me once when my friend and I sipped coffee over a long chat. I was certainly wired that night. Glad it did not spark any erratic heart rhythms.
I have almost always found patterns that I am afraid to try are easier once I try them. I cannot count the time people have said they were afraid of cables and found them fun and easy to do once they tried them. Glad you are finding the same true with your knitting.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. As June says it's warmer today. Last bit of washing to do today and then singing this evening.
> 
> Last night I found two jumpers that I have half knitted so I spent the evening undoing both and will now combine the yarns to make it up to a chunky and knit a jacket.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyone. xxx


Morning. Happy whatever day it is. I just pulled the bins out of finished items I will donate. Places do not want donations of hats, scarves, mittens etc during the summer months. Luckily I did not find any unfinished items.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm running around in circles, when I came home today there was a message from the mason, he is bowing out of taking the chimney down. Too busy. One step forward three steps backwards. Now that the insurance people know we're burning wood full time they want the oil tank removed... I will start on it again tomorrow. Tonight nothing a glass of red won't fix.
> 
> The weather is beautiful! Our indian summer! Have all the doors and windows open. :sm02:


Don't you feel like lamping that mason. We had a plumber cancel on us at 3p.m. when we had waited all day for him. He had to go visit his wife in the hospital and then get to his bowling league. Needless to say he did not get a good reference from us.
Sorry things are piling up on you right now. Hoping that you get things resolved quickly and satisfactorily. I am glad that at least you can enjoy the weather. I hope our thunder storms are not headed in your direction.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Together through thick and thin... feel better soon. xoxox


Also together in sickness and health. Hoping today you both feel better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am EDT and 21'C (70'F). We had a little peek of a red sunrise and then the clouds closed and it started raining again,. The temperature will be dropping all day.
The kitties were in a cuddling mood again so I didn't get much knitting done.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Stew sounds perfect. Soon I will start making chili. Only make that on cold, damp ugly weather days. In desperation you could iron your clothes dry.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales, at least with the clouds they kept the frost at bay last night. Not sure what is on today if anything, the stew is in the oven, the first of the season, I'm quite looking forward to it. Can't do the ironing as it's not dry yet so looks like I'll have to knit. I'll try and cope. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Don't you feel like lamping that mason. We had a plumber cancel on us at 3p.m. when we had waited all day for him. He had to go visit his wife in the hospital and then get to his bowling league. Needless to say he did not get a good reference from us.
> Sorry things are piling up on you right now. Hoping that you get things resolved quickly and satisfactorily. I am glad that at least you can enjoy the weather. I hope our thunder storms are not headed in your direction.


Bowling league!! I would not write a pleasant review on that one either,


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Happy whatever day it is. I just pulled the bins out of finished items I will donate. Places do not want donations of hats, scarves, mittens etc during the summer months. Luckily I did not find any unfinished items.


I felt like wearing mitts yesterday morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It's definitely WEDNESDAY as sit is singing but NO fish and chips! Even I am confused. xxxxx


It better be Wednesday, I've dragged the bins to the curb already.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. As June says it's warmer today. Last bit of washing to do today and then singing this evening.
> 
> Last night I found two jumpers that I have half knitted so I spent the evening undoing both and will now combine the yarns to make it up to a chunky and knit a jacket.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyone. xxx


I keep looking at the pile in my corner. I have too many half-finished things.
Enjoy your singing.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too!
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!
> 
> Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!
> 
> Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


I saw some of the special effects from that movie. Unless I saw only the good parts, I don't think you'll be snoring through it.
I need to get a copy of that Japanese Stitch book. I've seen it twice at Fibre Festivals.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm not running and neither is anyone else! That's the problem! :sm22: xoxox


Sounds like Florida time: Why do today what you can do tomorrow. Too bad you don't live in Florida.
I hope you can get some of the people to show up soon, and hopefully not all at the same time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I can see you in a suede coat and possibly an afghan coat too.........? xxxx





Islander said:


> I had some nice one's, but I like the straight down style over the fitted. They wear so well too. I think Angela ran off with my grey one.


I used to have a long brown suede coat. It was one of the first things I bought from my money from working on the farm. I loved that coat but I grew out of it quickly. I never did get a bigger sized replacement.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm running around in circles, when I came home today there was a message from the mason, he is bowing out of taking the chimney down. Too busy. One step forward three steps backwards. Now that the insurance people know we're burning wood full time they want the oil tank removed... I will start on it again tomorrow. Tonight nothing a glass of red won't fix.
> 
> The weather is beautiful! Our indian summer! Have all the doors and windows open. :sm02:


At least the weather is cooperating.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


That looks wonderful. And the model is cute too.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Went to my club this morning &did a Thi Chi session. One of my friends does it. I did a lot at hospital & want to continue. I'm going to look out for a proper class. One thing happened while I've been gone I got my driving license back, thank goodness. I was dreading being without it.


There is a group that meets in a park early every morning to do Thi Chi. When it's raining they stand under the picnic shelter. I'm not sure where they go when there is snow on the ground.
If you like it, definitely continue. Try Googling Thi Chi (or is it Thai Chi?) and your address. Maybe there is a group that meets nearby.
That's great about your license.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our new dishwasher is wonderful. Our stove got jealous of all the attention and our oven quit. So if we want to have Thanksgiving dinner here, we're going to have to get a new stove. The fridge will probably be next!
Everyone have a great WEDNESDAY,. :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


Adorable. Both baby and cardi.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny/cloudy Wales, at least with the clouds they kept the frost at bay last night. Not sure what is on today if anything, the stew is in the oven, the first of the season, I'm quite looking forward to it. Can't do the ironing as it's not dry yet so looks like I'll have to knit. I'll try and cope. You all have a good day. xx


It's warm and cloudless here again today, but it does make for some really cold nights.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too!
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!
> 
> Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!
> 
> Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


You won't want to stop!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some of the special effects from that movie. Unless I saw only the good parts, I don't think you'll be snoring through it.
> I need to get a copy of that Japanese Stitch book. I've seen it twice at Fibre Festivals.


Every serious knitter should have that book. I waited years for the translation.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Stew sounds perfect. Soon I will start making chili. Only make that on cold, damp ugly weather days. In desperation you could iron your clothes dry.


Hey believe me I'm not that desperate to do the ironing, it can wait. Stew was delicious and I'm now sat here stuffed and for once nice and warm. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet my snail is moving slower than your's. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Or it's a dead heat!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning all! I'm off early for breakfast and a chat with a dear friend. That's all that's planned for today, but undoubtedly something will come up! Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You could borrow my brain. It seems that sometimes I am not using it.


Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Going to an 2018 American dark fantasy horror comedy film sounds perfect for a Wednesday.
> Sorry about the coffee. I have had that happen to me once when my friend and I sipped coffee over a long chat. I was certainly wired that night. Glad it did not spark any erratic heart rhythms.
> I have almost always found patterns that I am afraid to try are easier once I try them. I cannot count the time people have said they were afraid of cables and found them fun and easy to do once they tried them. Glad you are finding the same true with your knitting.


Nothing ventured, nothing gained!!

The film was not very good and quite how a revered actress like Cate Blanchett came to be in it, I will never know, although I expect anything from Jack black!! It was an older children's film really and yes, I did fall asleep in the middle. 3/10!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Stew sounds perfect. Soon I will start making chili. Only make that on cold, damp ugly weather days. In desperation you could iron your clothes dry.


I made your one-pot pasta dish before I went on holiday, it was yummy and I have frozen the leftovers, shame there's only enough left for me!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some of the special effects from that movie. Unless I saw only the good parts, I don't think you'll be snoring through it.
> I need to get a copy of that Japanese Stitch book. I've seen it twice at Fibre Festivals.


Oh yes, do get it if you can, you will love it. It tempts you to go places you've never been before!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have a long brown suede coat. It was one of the first things I bought from my money from working on the farm. I loved that coat but I grew out of it quickly. I never did get a bigger sized replacement.


It's never too late!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our new dishwasher is wonderful. Our stove got jealous of all the attention and our oven quit. So if we want to have Thanksgiving dinner here, we're going to have to get a new stove. The fridge will probably be next!
> Everyone have a great WEDNESDAY,. :sm09:


What is it with all these domestic appliances conking out?!! Our water heater/cooler filter thing is no longer chilling the water, waiting for and engineer to come and fix it!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> You won't want to stop!


Not planning to, want to get my money's worth!!! xxx


----------



## jinx

My pasta dish? What was it? Most of my meals are one pot something or others.


London Girl said:


> I made your one-pot pasta dish before I went on holiday, it was yummy and I have frozen the leftovers, shame there's only enough left for me!! :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too!
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!
> 
> Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!
> 
> Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


Oh I want to see that movie!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Nothing ventured, nothing gained!!
> 
> The film was not very good and quite how a revered actress like Cate Blanchett came to be in it, I will never know, although I expect anything from Jack black!! It was an older children's film really and yes, I did fall asleep in the middle. 3/10!!!


Your review pretty much copies the review I heard on the radio the other evening


----------



## binkbrice

Well yesterday it was the water main breaking at the school today M is throwing up and can’t keep anything down poor little guy!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well yesterday it was the water main breaking at the school today M is throwing up and can't keep anything down poor little guy!


Poor wee laddy, get better soon M


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me. 

I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.

Love you all. Xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Don't you feel like lamping that mason. We had a plumber cancel on us at 3p.m. when we had waited all day for him. He had to go visit his wife in the hospital and then get to his bowling league. Needless to say he did not get a good reference from us.
> Sorry things are piling up on you right now. Hoping that you get things resolved quickly and satisfactorily. I am glad that at least you can enjoy the weather. I hope our thunder storms are not headed in your direction.


Seems contractors are extremely busy and they don't want to do small jobs. I was given 3 references last night and have found a well known roofer who potentially will come the first week of November. Didn't know if you stop using a chimney they get porous after a few years... not good when you live in a rain forest! My future is probably going to have a lot of looking after things myself, so I'd better start getting used to it! One day I will be a good as Mav.. :sm24: The weather is beautiful right now, going to get in a last lawn mowing today. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me.
> 
> I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.
> 
> Love you all. Xx


That is wonderful and I don't blame you for being excited! xxxooo
:sm24:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me.
> 
> I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.
> 
> Love you all. Xx


That's wonderful Susan, I'm sure they will love your cozy little home. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning all! I'm off early for breakfast and a chat with a dear friend. That's all that's planned for today, but undoubtedly something will come up! Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!! xxxooo


Morning Pam, enjoy this wonderful day! hugs xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Morning Pam, enjoy this wonderful day! hugs xoxo


Thank you, you, too. So far we have a foggy morning here. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like Florida time: Why do today what you can do tomorrow. Too bad you don't live in Florida.
> I hope you can get some of the people to show up soon, and hopefully not all at the same time.


I actually decided to get another chimney sweep to come to clean the good chimney as the regular one couldn't oblige until the end of September. The date the new sweep gave me was the same day the old one could finally come... jumping jahosafat! Cancelled the old one. I suspect he is mushroom picking... it's a lucrative business here when the rains come, especially the Pine Mushrooms and Chanterelles.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Indian Summer in London!! It's only about 20'C here today but the sky is blue and the sun is shining, it feels warm outside too!
> 
> Off to the cinema today to see The House House with the Clock in the Wall. Didn't get to sleep until about four this morning, I suspect I got the wrong coffee in that Danish restaurant yesterday, so I hope this film isn't boring or I will probably snore my way through it!!
> 
> Finished the pattern part of my next chair back last night, once I have done the eight inches of stocking stitch, I will take a picture. Never thought I could knit anything as complex as these designs but I am really enjoying it and loving the results!!
> 
> Catch you later, stay well and happy, dear friends!! xxxxxx


Jack Black is usually pretty good, it sounds like a fun film... hope you enjoy! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> You could borrow my brain. It seems that sometimes I am not using it.


Or mine...it has temporary amnesia sometimes though! :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me.
> 
> I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.
> 
> Love you all. Xx


You'll all have a great time together. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Or mine...it has temporary amnesia sometimes though! :sm04:


Some days I think mine stays in bed when I get up. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My pasta dish? What was it? Most of my meals are one pot something or others.


It used tiny pasta shells, minced beef, tomatoes and, I think maybe mushrooms, onions, peppers, all cooked in the pan to make a sauce, add the cooked pasta then stir in the cheese. I found something very similar online but of course, I didn't save it and I can't bloomin' well find it now!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Your review pretty much copies the review I heard on the radio the other evening


Dang, I wished I'd heard those!! However, there really wasn't much else on that we hadn't seen so it was Hobson's Choice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well yesterday it was the water main breaking at the school today M is throwing up and can't keep anything down poor little guy!


Oh bless him, hope he's over that pretty quickly, no fun for any of you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me.
> 
> I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.
> 
> Love you all. Xx


Yay, excited!!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Seems contractors are extremely busy and they don't want to do small jobs. I was given 3 references last night and have found a well known roofer who potentially will come the first week of November. Didn't know if you stop using a chimney they get porous after a few years... not good when you live in a rain forest! My future is probably going to have a lot of looking after things myself, so I'd better start getting used to it! One day I will be a good as Mav.. :sm24: The weather is beautiful right now, going to get in a last lawn mowing today. xoxox


Your job didn't sound very small to me, it sounds huge!!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It used tiny pasta shells, minced beef, tomatoes and, I think maybe mushrooms, onions, peppers, all cooked in the pan to make a sauce, add the cooked pasta then stir in the cheese. I found something very similar online but of course, I didn't save it and I can't bloomin' well find it now!! :sm16:


I add a cup of water to the sauce and cook the macaroni in the sauce. Give the pasta more of the sauce flavor and is easier quicker and one less pan to clean.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> One of my cardigans being worn already. xx


Cute baby, cute cardi. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Cute baby, cute cardi. X


I wasn't sure about the mixture of colours is this cardi and it turns out it was new Mums favourite, she fancied one for herself in those colours. xx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me.
> 
> I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.
> 
> Love you all. Xx


You must be excited, hope you all have a great time.  Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't sure about the mixture of colours is this cardi and it turns out it was new Mums favourite, she fancied one for herself in those colours. xx :sm16:


I think I told you I had used that yarn for a cardi, that mum loved it. My DDs best friend from Uni had a little boy this morning, so I'm going to knit him a couple of bits..


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't sure about the mixture of colours is this cardi and it turns out it was new Mums favourite, she fancied one for herself in those colours. xx :sm16:


Well, then, there's your next project! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You're probably safe there as statistically North America has more female births than male births.


That's probably because the boys are wearing their clothes too tight, the wrong area is kept too warm or they are working in the wrong industries! I think the same thing is happening in all of the so called first world countries. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Big <hug> to you. I hope life calms down soon.
> A clone would be good. Can you make me one too. :sm01:


From me also, Trish! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations to your DD5. Well done! xxxooo


Thanks, she is so glad that she has finally got a job, after so many disappointments!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm so happy for her and hope she continues to be content in her work!! xxx


She will find a way tomdo that, it isn't hard work, so she can be doing somethingndifferent in he head ...... like planning a plot for a novel! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I totally agree with you and I defend Miriam whenever possible, I can't stand to hear her spoken to as if she is a naughty child! However, Miriam is a grown up and pretty sharp mentally so she can vote with her feet and leave but if Jane drives her out, I shall probably be right behind her!!!


Ok, it is all in hand!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Maybe you can dye it?


Patch dying (dyeing?), that would be an interesting technique to. do!

My eyes aren't working properly, everthing is a bit blurry, so please forgive any present, and past errors! ???? :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good for you, I would do the same thing and did once. I worked for a florist that used a co worker terribly. They were going to let her go but not until they did all the flowers for her sister's wedding... it was a big one. There was nothing that a little time and support couldn't have made her better. They liked me but when she got fired I left too... not working for people that would deceive and treat others like that!


Well done, I have done the same thing, in a slightly different way .... it was me they didn't like; I wasn't a "brown noser", and don't cow-tow to anyone (even to save my life), so I became jobless, until I found more pleasant people to work with! Things were a bit tight for a while, but it was worth it, for me! Probably didn't fase the other people, at all! :sm23: :sm04: :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't sure about the mixture of colours is this cardi and it turns out it was new Mums favourite, she fancied one for herself in those colours. xx :sm16:


That'll be a nice little job for you then!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ok, it is all in hand!


Sorry, was I just a bit sharp there? Didn't mean to be and thanks for your concerns!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Well, then, there's your next project! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Way too big, I like doing little ones. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, but the grass was white again in places this morning. I need to go scrabbling around my stash to see what I can knit next I just can't seem to find what I want to do next. Perhaps I need to go and cuddle some yarn and see if I'm inspired but won't be near the yarn shop for another week or so. Anyway will go and have a look in my den and see what turns me on, see you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That'll be a nice little job for you then!! :sm23: xxxx


Trouble is it's not a 'little' job. xxxx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday but it proved to be a very busy day. After getting all the bedding washed I decided to collect all the fallen beech nuts in the garden so I can have a go at making a dye with them.

In the evening was singing and our teacher was making us work on the correct breathing. I didn't realize how hard breathing could be! Anyway we had good fun and sang some lovely songs.

By the end of all that I was kn......ed and slept like a log.

Nothing much planned for today although I might start planning a dyeing session and I need to go and collect a load of acorns.

I will now try and catch up on your news.

Happy THURSDAY and happy birthday to my Mum who was born this day in 1906.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It will be a cool clear day. There was a very bright full moon last night. Maybe that was why I didn't get much sleep. That, and Bella-kitty, who is less than 18" long from her nose to her tail, but can take up more than 1/2 of my bed when she decides to sleep there. The house was cool last night so she was seeking heat.
I'm on the last chart on my swoncho, then sleeves and lots of stockinette.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday but it proved to be a very busy day. After getting all the bedding washed I decided to collect all the fallen beech nuts in the garden so I can have a go at making a dye with them.
> 
> In the evening was singing and our teacher was making us work on the correct breathing. I didn't realize how hard breathing could be! Anyway we had good fun and sang some lovely songs.
> 
> By the end of all that I was kn......ed and slept like a log.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today although I might start planning a dyeing session and I need to go and collect a load of acorns.
> 
> I will now try and catch up on your news.
> 
> Happy THURSDAY and happy birthday to my Mum who was born this day in 1906.


Happy Thursday and happy birthday to Purple's Mum.
I used to play flute in secondary school. I know what you are saying about breathing being hard. I used to be dizzy coming out of music class.
I'd like to have nuts in the back yard but I'd probably have even more squirrels then.
Good luck with dyeing with the beech nuts.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny Wales, but the grass was white again in places this morning. I need to go scrabbling around my stash to see what I can knit next I just can't seem to find what I want to do next. Perhaps I need to go and cuddle some yarn and see if I'm inspired but won't be near the yarn shop for another week or so. Anyway will go and have a look in my den and see what turns me on, see you later. xx


I spent a lot of yesterday trying to find a pattern that I wanted to do. I thought I had it in my Ravelry queue, but no.
I hope you find inspiration soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well done, I have done the same thing, in a slightly different way .... it was me they didn't like; I wasn't a "brown noser", and don't cow-tow to anyone (even to save my life), so I became jobless, until I found more pleasant people to work with! Things were a bit tight for a while, but it was worth it, for me! Probably didn't fase the other people, at all! :sm23: :sm04: :sm23: :sm04:


I have a talent for rubbing people the wrong way from the moment they meet me, before I even open my mouth. I seem to be a "love me or hate me" kind of person, no middle ground. Not sure how I do that. And I can't seem to change the minds of the people that I start off on the wrong foot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't sure about the mixture of colours is this cardi and it turns out it was new Mums favourite, she fancied one for herself in those colours. xx :sm16:


Teach her how to knit!
(Or make another small one for her :sm15: )
Did I mention that I didnt' get a lot of sleep last night? It's going to be a fun day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I add a cup of water to the sauce and cook the macaroni in the sauce. Give the pasta more of the sauce flavor and is easier quicker and one less pan to clean.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You could borrow my brain. It seems that sometimes I am not using it.





Islander said:


> Or mine...it has temporary amnesia sometimes though! :sm04:


Mine goes on vacation and doesn't take my body with it.

:sm01: (Especially when DD is excited and talking about something I don't understand in the art world)


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I actually decided to get another chimney sweep to come to clean the good chimney as the regular one couldn't oblige until the end of September. The date the new sweep gave me was the same day the old one could finally come... jumping jahosafat! Cancelled the old one. I suspect he is mushroom picking... it's a lucrative business here when the rains come, especially the Pine Mushrooms and Chanterelles.


Haven't heard of Pine Mushrooms. Chanterelles are yummy. We used to go picking mushrooms in the forest around here. We almost had a giant puffball, but it got obliterated by a lawn mower before we could lift it.
I hope the new chimney sweep doesn't cancel on you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Seems contractors are extremely busy and they don't want to do small jobs. I was given 3 references last night and have found a well known roofer who potentially will come the first week of November. Didn't know if you stop using a chimney they get porous after a few years... not good when you live in a rain forest! My future is probably going to have a lot of looking after things myself, so I'd better start getting used to it! One day I will be a good as Mav.. :sm24: The weather is beautiful right now, going to get in a last lawn mowing today. xoxox


The liner stones or bricks or ceramics (depending on what you have) get super-heated by the exhaust. If you don't use that chimney then moisture from the air seeps into the liner material and starts to break it down. This will also happen over time with old chimneys, whether they are in use or not. Our stones cracked and crumbled to the bottom in our 200 year+ chimney on our old house. We were lucky that one of our friends had a son who was a stonemason. He repointed all the outside so the water couldn't get in from the outside, and put a new sleeve inside to keep the rest of the liner from falling into the fireplace below.
I only know how to fix things because I did it. Practice! I've also learned which things NOT to fix myself.
Contractors always want to do the big jobs, and leave the little jobs to the end.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me.
> 
> I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.
> 
> Love you all. Xx


That is awesome. I need to knit a mini-me, so I can be there in spirit too!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well yesterday it was the water main breaking at the school today M is throwing up and can't keep anything down poor little guy!


The past couple of days have not been good. Hopefully today is better and M is back to his energetic self.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> What is it with all these domestic appliances conking out?!! Our water heater/cooler filter thing is no longer chilling the water, waiting for and engineer to come and fix it!! :sm16:


Hopefully your water is the right temperature now.
I'm hoping the stove just needs a new element put into the oven.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I used to have a long brown suede coat. It was one of the first things I bought from my money from working on the farm. I loved that coat but I grew out of it quickly. I never did get a bigger sized replacement.





London Girl said:


> It's never too late!!!


I have too many places for my money to go to buy a suede coat that I wouldn't be able to wear that often. They do look nice though.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, do get it if you can, you will love it. It tempts you to go places you've never been before!!!


Maybe it'll be my Christmas present. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day. It's Thursday, Knit Night tonight.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Way too big, I like doing little ones. xx :sm09:


You seem to like making shawls. Perhaps a shawl with matching yarn for mom to wear while she cuddles babe.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday but it proved to be a very busy day. After getting all the bedding washed I decided to collect all the fallen beech nuts in the garden so I can have a go at making a dye with them.
> 
> In the evening was singing and our teacher was making us work on the correct breathing. I didn't realize how hard breathing could be! Anyway we had good fun and sang some lovely songs.
> 
> By the end of all that I was kn......ed and slept like a log.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today although I might start planning a dyeing session and I need to go and collect a load of acorns.
> 
> I will now try and catch up on your news.
> Wishing you a joy filled Thursday,... I understand how hard breathing can be. Waiting to the result of your coloring with the acorns and beech nuts.
> 
> Happy THURSDAY and happy birthday to my Mum who was born this day in 1906.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You will need your swocho. Weather is definitely turning towards fall and winter.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). It will be a cool clear day. There was a very bright full moon last night. Maybe that was why I didn't get much sleep. That, and Bella-kitty, who is less than 18" long from her nose to her tail, but can take up more than 1/2 of my bed when she decides to sleep there. The house was cool last night so she was seeking heat.
> I'm on the last chart on my swoncho, then sleeves and lots of stockinette.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks, I'll try that.


I learned to do that when Kraft put those directions on the boxes of their macaroni and cheese boxes. Then they came out with individual containers that you added water to and removed the recipe from the regular mac and cheeses boxes. I assume they could make more money packaging it differently in smaller containers. I believe for a box of mac and cheese you use 1 and 1/3 cup water.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day. It's Thursday, Knit Night tonight.


Are you sure it is Thursday?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You seem to like making shawls. Perhaps a shawl with matching yarn for mom to wear while she cuddles babe.


That's a great idea will see if I can find a pattern to suit the yarn. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I had another idea that Mr. Wonderful thought was brilliant. I designed a pocket shawl pattern with a cross to include with the chemo hat I am sending to his sister. Pictures really show up all the flaws but it was made with love and prayers.
quote=Barn-dweller]That's a great idea will see if I can find a pattern to suit the yarn. xx :sm24: :sm24:[/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Way too big, I like doing little ones. xx :sm09:


They definitely go quicker! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I had another idea that Mr. Wonderful thought was brilliant. I designed a pocket shawl pattern with a cross to include with the chemo hat I am sending to his sister. Pictures really show up all the flaws but it was made with love and prayers.
> quote=Barn-dweller]That's a great idea will see if I can find a pattern to suit the yarn. xx :sm24: :sm24:


[/quote]

Those are great, jinx! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's going to be another sunny and warm day here today -- supposed to get up into the low 70sF again today. Rain is forecast to begin Saturday afternoon or evening and I don't know how long it's supposed to last. Had some excitement on our empty street yesterday -- four houses were completely demolished. They'll be back today and probably tomorrow to remove the rubbish they created by knocking them down and crunching them up. It's getting really weird here. Nothing planned for today. Actually cleaned my bathroom yesterday - couldn't stand it any longer. May vacuum today, but dusting -- not so sure about that. They created a bit of dust yesterday.

I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Those are great, jinx! xxxooo


Thanks. I am not much of a crocheter, as I prefer knitting. There are just some things that do not work out to be knit.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's going to be another sunny and warm day here today -- supposed to get up into the low 70sF again today. Rain is forecast to begin Saturday afternoon or evening and I don't know how long it's supposed to last. Had some excitement on our empty street yesterday -- four houses were completely demolished. They'll be back today and probably tomorrow to remove the rubbish they created by knocking them down and crunching them up. It's getting really weird here. Nothing planned for today. Actually cleaned my bathroom yesterday - couldn't stand it any longer. May vacuum today, but dusting -- not so sure about that. They created a bit of dust yesterday.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Skip the dusting and vacuuming today. There will be another layer of dust on top of everything because they will continue with their demolishing. If they are demolishing I would think they need to get the paperwork finished for your home. Would seem easier for them to demolish where all the buildings are empty.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Skip the dusting and vacuuming today. There will be another layer of dust on top of everything because they will continue with their demolishing. If they are demolishing I would think they need to get the paperwork finished for your home. Would seem easier for them to demolish where all the buildings are empty.


That's what I'm thinking, too. Yes, you would think it would be better to just come in and take down all the houses (still 8 left including the two of us occupied houses). It's so weird how they do things! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's going to be another sunny and warm day here today -- supposed to get up into the low 70sF again today. Rain is forecast to begin Saturday afternoon or evening and I don't know how long it's supposed to last. Had some excitement on our empty street yesterday -- four houses were completely demolished. They'll be back today and probably tomorrow to remove the rubbish they created by knocking them down and crunching them up. It's getting really weird here. Nothing planned for today. Actually cleaned my bathroom yesterday - couldn't stand it any longer. May vacuum today, but dusting -- not so sure about that. They created a bit of dust yesterday.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


They'll probably create more dust today as well, so I wouldn't bother with the dusting if I were you. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I'm thinking, too. Yes, you would think it would be better to just come in and take down all the houses (still 8 left including the two of us occupied houses). It's so weird how they do things! xxxooo


Probably men plan it they don't have a woman's logical mind. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> They'll probably create more dust today as well, so I wouldn't bother with the dusting if I were you. xx :sm09:


That's my plan. They were hosing it down yesterday while the demolition was going on but it was still pretty dusty. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably men plan it they don't have a woman's logical mind. xx


Undoubtedly true. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I had another idea that Mr. Wonderful thought was brilliant. I designed a pocket shawl pattern with a cross to include with the chemo hat I am sending to his sister. Pictures really show up all the flaws but it was made with love and prayers.
> quote=Barn-dweller]That's a great idea will see if I can find a pattern to suit the yarn. xx :sm24: :sm24:


[/quote]

Great idea and great job.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday but it proved to be a very busy day. After getting all the bedding washed I decided to collect all the fallen beech nuts in the garden so I can have a go at making a dye with them.
> 
> In the evening was singing and our teacher was making us work on the correct breathing. I didn't realize how hard breathing could be! Anyway we had good fun and sang some lovely songs.
> 
> By the end of all that I was kn......ed and slept like a log.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today although I might start planning a dyeing session and I need to go and collect a load of acorns.
> 
> I will now try and catch up on your news.
> 
> Happy THURSDAY and happy birthday to my Mum who was born this day in 1906.


Happy birthday Josephine Snr.!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a talent for rubbing people the wrong way from the moment they meet me, before I even open my mouth. I seem to be a "love me or hate me" kind of person, no middle ground. Not sure how I do that. And I can't seem to change the minds of the people that I start off on the wrong foot.


Well, Nitzy, we love you exactly as you are!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I add a cup of water to the sauce and cook the macaroni in the sauce. Give the pasta more of the sauce flavor and is easier quicker and one less pan to clean.


Your are quite correct, I _did_ put the pasta in raw, as per your previous instructions!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Those are great, jinx! xxxooo


Yes, they really are!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's going to be another sunny and warm day here today -- supposed to get up into the low 70sF again today. Rain is forecast to begin Saturday afternoon or evening and I don't know how long it's supposed to last. Had some excitement on our empty street yesterday -- four houses were completely demolished. They'll be back today and probably tomorrow to remove the rubbish they created by knocking them down and crunching them up. It's getting really weird here. Nothing planned for today. Actually cleaned my bathroom yesterday - couldn't stand it any longer. May vacuum today, but dusting -- not so sure about that. They created a bit of dust yesterday.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I bet they created some dust, how very inconsiderate of them!! I think you are very conscientious to still be doing housework, I would be using your circumstances to give myself a housework holiday to compensate for all the uncertainty you have suffered!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

It's been a lovely day here today and even got out in the garden for an hour and cut my rampaging rose right back down to the ground again, it will be back next year and tidied a bit of the rockery out front then came in, just didn't feel like doing any more so back to knitting. xx

PS DH actually washed my car !!!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from London! It's been the most beautiful day today, with temperatures in to 20s again!! Had to get out of bed at 8.am to let the water cooler/heater/filter thing man in but at least it was all done before I had to go out for the day meaning DH didn't have to worry about it! Water is beautifully chilled again now!!

Then I set off to the house of my old school friends down near the coast. They didn't like each other much at school but met years later and fell in love and have just celebrated their 49th wedding anniversary! They have had a really bad year with illness and the suspicion that her cancer had returned in her bones, chest and ears, fortunately, she has now had the all clear. Her husband, one of the nicest guys you could meet, both back in school and now, has been diagnosed with something called giant cell arteritis, which was really hard to diagnose for many months. Then he had a heart attack followed by a quadruple heart bypass and is now doing considerably better, thank goodness!

Anyway, we had a really lovely day, most of it spent reminiscing while sitting in the sun in the garden!!

Hope you've all had a good day!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from London! It's been the most beautiful day today, with temperatures in to 20s again!! Had to get out of bed at 8.am to let the water cooler/heater/filter thing man in but at least it was all done before I had to go out for the day meaning DH didn't have to worry about it! Water is beautifully chilled again now!!
> 
> Then I set off to the house of my old school friends down near the coast. They didn't like each other much at school but met years later and fell in love and have just celebrated their 49th wedding anniversary! They have had a really bad year with illness and the suspicion that her cancer had returned in her bones, chest and ears, fortunately, she has now had the all clear. Her husband, one of the nicest guys you could meet, both back in school and now, has been diagnosed with something called giant cell arteritis, which was really hard to diagnose for many months. Then he had a heart attack followed by a quadruple heart bypass and is now doing considerably better, thank goodness!
> 
> Anyway, we had a really lovely day, most of it spent reminiscing while sitting in the sun in the garden!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day!! xxxx


What an unfortunate pair, glad they are over the worst now, sounds like a nice day at the coast. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I shall give it my best shot, thanks for boosting my confidence!! I also have to lop 4 inches off the sleeves, think they are made for gorillas!!!


Oi .... Careful now, there are some of us, who would dit that coat perfectly ...... dependingnon the size :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So glad you got your licence back, now have the courage to use it?!! My sister did Tai Chi near her last house and swore by it. She's too far away from a class to do it now but says it really helped her osteoporosis pain!


She might be able to dind some Tai Chi classes on the internet, and use that as her class. :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I bet they created some dust, how very inconsiderate of them!! I think you are very conscientious to still be doing housework, I would be using your circumstances to give myself a housework holiday to compensate for all the uncertainty you have suffered!!! xxxx


I mostly am doing that but some things just end up bugging me after a few weeks! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Poor wee laddy, get better soon M


From me also xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from London! It's been the most beautiful day today, with temperatures in to 20s again!! Had to get out of bed at 8.am to let the water cooler/heater/filter thing man in but at least it was all done before I had to go out for the day meaning DH didn't have to worry about it! Water is beautifully chilled again now!!
> 
> Then I set off to the house of my old school friends down near the coast. They didn't like each other much at school but met years later and fell in love and have just celebrated their 49th wedding anniversary! They have had a really bad year with illness and the suspicion that her cancer had returned in her bones, chest and ears, fortunately, she has now had the all clear. Her husband, one of the nicest guys you could meet, both back in school and now, has been diagnosed with something called giant cell arteritis, which was really hard to diagnose for many months. Then he had a heart attack followed by a quadruple heart bypass and is now doing considerably better, thank goodness!
> 
> Anyway, we had a really lovely day, most of it spent reminiscing while sitting in the sun in the garden!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day!! xxxx


That sounds like a lovely day! Glad your friends are both doing well. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sorry, was I just a bit sharp there? Didn't mean to be and thanks for your concerns!! Xxxx


No, you weren't sharp at all, and I'm happy with you standing up door, and knowing that she is a feisty person, it eases my mind, to know that she isn't a timid person. All remains perfect, with Connection Sisters! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, Nitzy, we love you exactly as you are!! xxxx


Yes we do! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, Nitzy, we love you exactly as you are!! xxxx


Yes, we do! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Well have caught up to the last postings again; my 'hopefully knock me out' drink seems to be working its magic, so I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep! I have spinning today, and would really like to get there this time, was unable to get there, last fortnight .... and now I need to go to spinning, just so that I get my equilibria back to reasonably normal, again! So this is good night from me, and I hope everyone has a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters. It's been a warm sunny day here. I'm at Stephens. Lynn texted me to go to a coffee morn tomorrow but we've put it off until next week.

GS 1 & 2 have got a really bad dose of a cold. Probably the flu. We have to be careful with Matthew as he suffers with asthma, so he's been put on steroids and antibiotics. Richard is into paracetamol and doesn't look like he'll be going anywhere tomorrow. 

DS and sil have made a meal with chicken and saffron and all sorts of rubbish tonight. They gave me a plateful. I honestly tried but I couldn't eat it. So I had a piece of pizza and a chocolate muffin....the muffin was nice. You can keep the pizza.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> That is awesome. I need to knit a mini-me, so I can be there in spirit too!


Wish you all could come, we would have a ball....I really really do have a little house and only two chairs at the table. The other two are in the garage up in a lift somewhere???? You could all sleep on the floors.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I had another idea that Mr. Wonderful thought was brilliant. I designed a pocket shawl pattern with a cross to include with the chemo hat I am sending to his sister. Pictures really show up all the flaws but it was made with love and prayers.
> quote=Barn-dweller]That's a great idea will see if I can find a pattern to suit the yarn. xx :sm24: :sm24:


[/quote]

Lovely work jinx.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. It's been a warm sunny day here. I'm at Stephens. Lynn texted me to go to a coffee morn tomorrow but we've put it off until next week.
> 
> GS 1 & 2 have got a really bad dose of a cold. Probably the flu. We have to be careful with Matthew as he suffers with asthma, so he's been put on steroids and antibiotics. Richard is into paracetamol and doesn't look like he'll be going anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> DS and sil have made a meal with chicken and saffron and all sorts of rubbish tonight. They gave me a plateful. I honestly tried but I couldn't eat it. So I had a piece of pizza and a chocolate muffin....the muffin was nice. You can keep the pizza.


Be careful you do not get germs from the boys. Hope they recover quickly.
I thought everyone liked pizza. Thank goodness for the muffin.


----------



## jinx

Sweet dreams. May you sleep well and wake up refreshed.


Xiang said:


> Well have caught up to the last postings again; my 'hopefully knock me out' drink seems to be working its magic, so I am now heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep! I have spinning today, and would really like to get there this time, was unable to get there, last fortnight .... and now I need to go to spinning, just so that I get my equilibria back to reasonably normal, again! So this is good night from me, and I hope everyone has a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Be careful you do not get germs from the boys. Hope they recover quickly.
> I thought everyone liked pizza. Thank goodness for the muffin.


I don't like pizza either. xx


----------



## jinx

Glad your thiny is fixed and your water is again chilled.
Nice you got to spend the day with a school friend. I find it wonderful to visit with friends from my school years. Reminds me of when things were free and easy and I did not ever have to think of health or illness.



London Girl said:


> Good evening from London! It's been the most beautiful day today, with temperatures in to 20s again!! Had to get out of bed at 8.am to let the water cooler/heater/filter thing man in but at least it was all done before I had to go out for the day meaning DH didn't have to worry about it! Water is beautifully chilled again now!!
> 
> Then I set off to the house of my old school friends down near the coast. They didn't like each other much at school but met years later and fell in love and have just celebrated their 49th wedding anniversary! They have had a really bad year with illness and the suspicion that her cancer had returned in her bones, chest and ears, fortunately, she has now had the all clear. Her husband, one of the nicest guys you could meet, both back in school and now, has been diagnosed with something called giant cell arteritis, which was really hard to diagnose for many months. Then he had a heart attack followed by a quadruple heart bypass and is now doing considerably better, thank goodness!
> 
> Anyway, we had a really lovely day, most of it spent reminiscing while sitting in the sun in the garden!!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the reminder. That is what I am having for lunch. Angel, daughter, gave me some garden fresh green peppers, tomatoes, and onions. The fresh veggies make it even tastier. Glad we have leftovers for tomorrow.


London Girl said:


> Your are quite correct, I _did_ put the pasta in raw, as per your previous instructions!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams. May you sleep well and wake up refreshed.


hahahaha ........ now that is the funniest joke, that I have ever hearrd! My main dream is to have as much uninterupted sleep in one night, and tbe totally refreshed in the morning,because the deep sleep enable me to be pain free, just for the day though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a still sunny Wales, everyone must be sleeping very well at the moment as there's no postings through the night, way too quiet. Will be back later when people are up and about. DH has a hospital appointment so will have most of the morning to myself. See ya. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still sunny Wales, everyone must be sleeping very well at the moment as there's no postings through the night, way too quiet. Will be back later when people are up and about. DH has a hospital appointment so will have most of the morning to myself. See ya. xx


Morning Jacky, enjoy your peace and quiet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Sat in the garden for lunch yesterday it was lovely. Spent some time working on dyes from beechnuts. Took me ages to shell some of them as I wanted to see what colour I can get from just the nut. Looks like it may be a pale yellow. Also did another lot with the husks and shells. I'm waiting for my new dyeing book to come today, I know I have 4 already, but I am really find it so interesting.

Off to craft cafe this afternoon, haven't been for a few weeks, so it will be nice to catch up with everyone. Taking some very simply knitting so I can knit and chat at the same time.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky, enjoy your peace and quit. xx


Morning Josephine, I know you meant quiet but quitting seems a good option as well. It's only a couple of hours but intend to do absolutely nothing with my peace and quiet. Next Friday he and the neighbour across the road are going to a funeral in Coventry, yes I know miles away but they want to go so will have to whole day to myself. DH was going to drive but for once he listened to me when I said it was way too far for him all in one day so neighbour is driving. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Josephine, I know you meant quiet but quitting seems a good option as well. It's only a couple of hours but intend to do absolutely nothing with my peace and quiet. Next Friday he and the neighbour across the road are going to a funeral in Coventry, yes I know miles away but they want to go so will have to whole day to myself. DH was going to drive but for once he listened to me when I said it was way too far for him all in one day so neighbour is driving. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


Sorry I did amend quit to quiet. Have a lovely time on your own. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I did amend quit to quiet. Have a lovely time on your own. xxx


Oh yes, I got there before you. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry I slept until 5 a.m. and was not here to chat with when you bounced out of bed. Is it Friday? Groceries today?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still sunny Wales, everyone must be sleeping very well at the moment as there's no postings through the night, way too quiet. Will be back later when people are up and about. DH has a hospital appointment so will have most of the morning to myself. See ya. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your dyeing sounds like a very interesting project. Happy Friday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Sat in the garden for lunch yesterday it was lovely. Spent some time working on dyes from beechnuts. Took me ages to shell some of them as I wanted to see what colour I can get from just the nut. Looks like it may be a pale yellow. Also did another lot with the husks and shells. I'm waiting for my new dyeing book to come today, I know I have 4 already, but I am really find it so interesting.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, haven't been for a few weeks, so it will be nice to catch up with everyone. Taking some very simply knitting so I can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry I slept until 5 a.m. and was not here to chat with when you bounced out of bed. Is it Friday? Groceries today?


Good morning, glad you slept OK although 5 a.m. doesn't exist in my world, I hardly ever have problems sleeping, must have my 8 hours. Unfortunately I don't bounce out of bed, more like sleep-walk for the first hour or so. Yes it is Friday but no shopping today, got enough on Monday to last 'til next week, although we might have to go Thursday as DH is away all day Friday, just done to confuse everyone. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, glad you slept OK although 5 a.m. doesn't exist in my world, I hardly ever have problems sleeping, must have my 8 hours. Unfortunately I don't bounce out of bed, more like sleep-walk for the first hour or so. Yes it is Friday but no shopping today, got enough on Monday to last 'til next week, although we might have to go Thursday as DH is away all day Friday, just done to confuse everyone. xx :sm09: :sm09:


As you know it does not take much to confuse me. The days I get up at 2 or 3 a.m. are not good mornings for me. I have learned not to fight it. Just get up, grab a cuppa, sit at the computer to read and knit until daylight arrives.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). Clear at the moment but showers expected tonight and a cooler weekend.
There is a little bird singing his heart out. I can hear him even with the windows closed so he is fairly loud. I don't recognize the song, so he is probably a fall migrant who has stopped in to eat our bird seed on his journey south.
Knit Night was fun last night. Lots of laughs and talk about the Knitting Retreat that they have organized for February on the south shore of Georgian Bay. I got 2 full rows done on my swoncho which is more than I can get done in an evening with the cats.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> As you know it does not take much to confuse me. The days I get up at 2 or 3 a.m. are not good mornings for me. I have learned not to fight it. Just get up, grab a cuppa, sit at the computer to read and knit until daylight arrives.


I'm constantly getting up in the dark. And I work in a basement, so I'm used to dim lighting now. Just get up, find the kettle and start the day with a cuppa tea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, glad you slept OK although 5 a.m. doesn't exist in my world, I hardly ever have problems sleeping, must have my 8 hours. Unfortunately I don't bounce out of bed, more like sleep-walk for the first hour or so. Yes it is Friday but no shopping today, got enough on Monday to last 'til next week, although we might have to go Thursday as DH is away all day Friday, just done to confuse everyone. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I'm a very light sleeper, but seem to be able to function on less sleep. I just play catchup once a week. So long as I get more than 6 hours sleep occasionally, I'm ok.
This weekend is our biweekly trip to Costco. But I don't think the list is very big this time.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No, you weren't sharp at all, and I'm happy with you standing up door, and knowing that she is a feisty person, it eases my mind, to know that she isn't a timid person. All remains perfect, with Connection Sisters! xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Josephine, I know you meant quiet but quitting seems a good option as well. It's only a couple of hours but intend to do absolutely nothing with my peace and quiet. Next Friday he and the neighbour across the road are going to a funeral in Coventry, yes I know miles away but they want to go so will have to whole day to myself. DH was going to drive but for once he listened to me when I said it was way too far for him all in one day so neighbour is driving. Have a good day, enjoy. xx


Enjoy your morning doing whatever you want.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad your thiny is fixed and your water is again chilled.
> Nice you got to spend the day with a school friend. I find it wonderful to visit with friends from my school years. Reminds me of when things were free and easy and I did not ever have to think of health or illness.


Yeah, right! That wasn't quite the case yesterday but they made me feel really healthy in comparison!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Sat in the garden for lunch yesterday it was lovely. Spent some time working on dyes from beechnuts. Took me ages to shell some of them as I wanted to see what colour I can get from just the nut. Looks like it may be a pale yellow. Also did another lot with the husks and shells. I'm waiting for my new dyeing book to come today, I know I have 4 already, but I am really find it so interesting.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, haven't been for a few weeks, so it will be nice to catch up with everyone. Taking some very simply knitting so I can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


How does the colour from the beechnut compare to the colour you get from tea?
Enjoy craft cafe. 
I'm running out of simple knitting so have been toting my swoncho around. I've only had to tink out a few mistakes


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Sat in the garden for lunch yesterday it was lovely. Spent some time working on dyes from beechnuts. Took me ages to shell some of them as I wanted to see what colour I can get from just the nut. Looks like it may be a pale yellow. Also did another lot with the husks and shells. I'm waiting for my new dyeing book to come today, I know I have 4 already, but I am really find it so interesting.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, haven't been for a few weeks, so it will be nice to catch up with everyone. Taking some very simply knitting so I can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


I can tell you're dying to get these colours right!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> hahahaha ........ now that is the funniest joke, that I have ever hearrd! My main dream is to have as much uninterupted sleep in one night, and tbe totally refreshed in the morning,because the deep sleep enable me to be pain free, just for the day though! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Interesting. Do you have a sleep clinic within journeying distance? Maybe they can help you with bio-feedbackup to reach deep sleep when you want to. I'd like you to be pain free more often.
I've found I sleep best with the sound of running water (although dog barking wakes me up immediately). So I have an ipod with recorded water sounds so I can sleep when I want to, like on an airplane or a train. I just put on my "music" and I'm asleep fairly quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks for the reminder. That is what I am having for lunch. Angel, daughter, gave me some garden fresh green peppers, tomatoes, and onions. The fresh veggies make it even tastier. Glad we have leftovers for tomorrow.


It's harvest time around here, so the farm stands and farmer's markets have lots for sale. It's a good time of year.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad your thiny is fixed and your water is again chilled.
> Nice you got to spend the day with a school friend. I find it wonderful to visit with friends from my school years. Reminds me of when things were free and easy and I did not ever have to think of health or illness.


None of the people that I went to school with are still in the area. All have moved out. Mind you, my senior year only had 13 students, and I went to university in Hamilton, which is more than two hours drive away.


----------



## London Girl

Well that's half the day gone here in sunny but cooler London! I haven't been idle, have taken a load of junk from the garage down to the the dump, discovering in the process that my rear seat in my car doesn't lift in order to make a load space in the back!! The rear seat backs fold forward but after tugging at the seat for some time, I read the hand book which says "under no circumstances attempt to lift up the rear seats" :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: 

I have also changed all the beds as the kids are coming to stay Saturday night and I have put our travel bags back up in the loft together with some other stuff from the garage. Had to do all this as it's almost time to put my summer garden table and chairs away and there was no room!!

Had some sad news from my SIL this morning. You may remember that DH's youngest sister passed away earlier in the year and now her DH has also gone. There seems to be no reason and he was a few years younger than his wife so it means an autopsy and an inquest. They have two grown up sons who must be devastated :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## jinx

I am going to miss the fresh fruits and vegetables. The so called fresh produce in the stores just does not measure up. I have often read that frozen is fresher than what you buy in the fresh produce department.


nitz8catz said:


> It's harvest time around here, so the farm stands and farmer's markets have lots for sale. It's a good time of year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like pizza either. xx


I like certain pizzas. I don't like the really thin cookie crust Sicilian type pizzas. And I like New York style pepperoni, not the overly spicy pepperoni.
One pizza that we all can agree on here is bacon and cheese.
I also like focaccia breads which are like a deep dish pizza without the tomato paste on top. Usually focaccias have an olive oil topping with some veggies on top of that,.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Wish you all could come, we would have a ball....I really really do have a little house and only two chairs at the table. The other two are in the garage up in a lift somewhere???? You could all sleep on the floors.


If it was the middle of summer, I'd be ok with a tent at the bottom of the garden. (And I need to have some vacation time left at work). 
We'll have to plan for another time.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. It's been a warm sunny day here. I'm at Stephens. Lynn texted me to go to a coffee morn tomorrow but we've put it off until next week.
> 
> GS 1 & 2 have got a really bad dose of a cold. Probably the flu. We have to be careful with Matthew as he suffers with asthma, so he's been put on steroids and antibiotics. Richard is into paracetamol and doesn't look like he'll be going anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> DS and sil have made a meal with chicken and saffron and all sorts of rubbish tonight. They gave me a plateful. I honestly tried but I couldn't eat it. So I had a piece of pizza and a chocolate muffin....the muffin was nice. You can keep the pizza.


Definitely don't catch whatever the boys have.
There's a bug going around at work too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, Nitzy, we love you exactly as you are!! xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do! :sm09: xxxooo


Thank you June, Pam and Judi.
I ran into one of my "hate at first sight" people yesterday, so you're thoughts are very much welcome and well-timed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I mostly am doing that but some things just end up bugging me after a few weeks! :sm16: xxxooo


It still boggles my mind that they didn't finish the paperwork with you BEFORE they scheduled bringing in the heavy equipment to knock down the other houses.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well that's half the day gone here in sunny but cooler London! I haven't been idle, have taken a load of junk from the garage down to the the dump, discovering in the process that my rear seat in my car doesn't lift in order to make a load space in the back!! The rear seat backs fold forward but after tugging at the seat for some time, I read the hand book which says "under no circumstances attempt to lift up the rear seats" :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> I have also changed all the beds as the kids are coming to stay Saturday night and I have put our travel bags back up in the loft together with some other stuff from the garage. Had to do all this as it's almost time to put my summer garden table and chairs away and there was no room!!
> 
> Had some sad news from my SIL this morning. You may remember that DH's youngest sister passed away earlier in the year and now her DH has also gone. There seems to be no reason and he was a few years younger than his wife so it means an autopsy and an inquest. They have two grown up sons who must be devastated :sm03: :sm03:


Busy you! So sorry about your SIL's BIL passing. Will be interesting to hear what the cause was. I'm off early to meet up with a couple of my knitting friends. Almost all the rubble from the demolition this week is cleared up and will be completely cleared up by the end of today. Quick work and it looks so different! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you June, Pam and Judi.
> I ran into one of my "hate at first sight" people yesterday, so you're thoughts are very much welcome and well-timed.


Sending you love hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It still boggles my mind that they didn't finish the paperwork with you BEFORE they scheduled bringing in the heavy equipment to knock down the other houses.


Me, too! One of the demolition guys told Mr. Ric that our house probably won't be knocked down for a year (not sure if he knows what he's talking about, but that's what he told Mr. Ric). Amazing how weirdly they do things! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Busy you! So sorry about your SIL's BIL passing. Will be interesting to hear what the cause was. I'm off early to meet up with a couple of my knitting friends. Almost all the rubble from the demolition this week is cleared up and will be completely cleared up by the end of today. Quick work and it looks so different! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


I bet it does look different!! I am with Nitzy, can't understand them doing it piecemeal like this, not financially efficient at all!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Well that's half the day gone here in sunny but cooler London! I haven't been idle, have taken a load of junk from the garage down to the the dump, discovering in the process that my rear seat in my car doesn't lift in order to make a load space in the back!! The rear seat backs fold forward but after tugging at the seat for some time, I read the hand book which says "under no circumstances attempt to lift up the rear seats" :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> I have also changed all the beds as the kids are coming to stay Saturday night and I have put our travel bags back up in the loft together with some other stuff from the garage. Had to do all this as it's almost time to put my summer garden table and chairs away and there was no room!!
> 
> Had some sad news from my SIL this morning. You may remember that DH's youngest sister passed away earlier in the year and now her DH has also gone. There seems to be no reason and he was a few years younger than his wife so it means an autopsy and an inquest. They have two grown up sons who must be devastated :sm03: :sm03:


Sad news of hubby's brother in laws passing. Perhaps he suffered from broken heart syndrome. So often the surviving spouse just cannot live without their life partner. 
You make me feel like a real slacker. I find I am only able to do the necessary tasks each day. Hard to work when feeling poorly. I will see a new doctor on Monday. I had seen this doctor in July with the idea I was going to make her my new primary doctor. The only thing holding me back was her office is 30-40 miles away. Then I got sick and was not able to get to her office and stayed with the primary I had been seeing. This doctor is building an office building in my town and the office should be completed in May. Sure hope she has a magic cure. I am tired of being sick, short of breath, and tired. Enough feeling sorry for myself. Time to turn on the Roomba.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I like certain pizzas. I don't like the really thin cookie crust Sicilian type pizzas. And I like New York style pepperoni, not the overly spicy pepperoni.
> One pizza that we all can agree on here is bacon and cheese.
> I also like focaccia breads which are like a deep dish pizza without the tomato paste on top. Usually focaccias have an olive oil topping with some veggies on top of that,.


DH makes lovely sour dough focaccia with rosemary.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I bet it does look different!! I am with Nitzy, can't understand them doing it piecemeal like this, not financially efficient at all!! xxxx


I wonder if it's a ploy to get them to move out sooner without an official deal made and then they can pay lower compensation


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sad news of hubby's brother in laws passing. Perhaps he suffered from broken heart syndrome. So often the surviving spouse just cannot live without their life partner.
> You make me feel like a real slacker. I find I am only able to do the necessary tasks each day. Hard to work when feeling poorly. I will see a new doctor on Monday. I had seen this doctor in July with the idea I was going to make her my new primary doctor. The only thing holding me back was her office is 30-40 miles away. Then I got sick and was not able to get to her office and stayed with the primary I had been seeing. This doctor is building an office building in my town and the office should be completed in May. Sure hope she has a magic cure. I am tired of being sick, short of breath, and tired. Enough feeling sorry for myself. Time to turn on the Roomba.


So sorry you are still feeling under the weather, you must be if the highlight of your day is to turn the Roomba on!! :sm02: Hope they can track down what is causing your problems and give you that magic cure! My friend's DH, that I saw yesterday was having similar symptoms to yours and he became quite ill before they found it to be Giant Cell Arteritis!! I had to Google it but it is exactly what it sounds like, inflammation of the giant cells in the arteries. The cure seems to be steroids, the quantity of which is being steadily reduced. Good luck dear!! xxxx
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/temporal-arteritis/


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I wonder if it's a ploy to get them to move out sooner without an official deal made and then they can pay lower compensation


It could be, I should think it could be quite depressing to watch the homes disappearing all around you!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hi girls. I'm home again. The family have all got colds. I've been awake since 4.30 because they were up one after the other. It was like trying to sleep in Waterloo station. That house never sleeps. Then someone goes to the bathroom and the fan starts then remains going for another ten minutes or so and then...PEACE..until someone else needs it then it starts all over again. I know I sound cross but really I'm not, it's like a comedy sketch. Gs1 going around with toilet paper up his nostrils to stop his nose running. What a drama he makes of it.....

Anyway, I'm home..and had a sleep on my chair, a power nap, and I feel great again. Sue asked me if I wanted to stay over tonight and I said no ta, I hope I didn't say it too fast. We both had a giggle, we were on the same wavelength.

Hope you all had a good day, and you are ok chrissy.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well that's half the day gone here in sunny but cooler London! I haven't been idle, have taken a load of junk from the garage down to the the dump, discovering in the process that my rear seat in my car doesn't lift in order to make a load space in the back!! The rear seat backs fold forward but after tugging at the seat for some time, I read the hand book which says "under no circumstances attempt to lift up the rear seats" :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:
> 
> I have also changed all the beds as the kids are coming to stay Saturday night and I have put our travel bags back up in the loft together with some other stuff from the garage. Had to do all this as it's almost time to put my summer garden table and chairs away and there was no room!!
> 
> Had some sad news from my SIL this morning. You may remember that DH's youngest sister passed away earlier in the year and now her DH has also gone. There seems to be no reason and he was a few years younger than his wife so it means an autopsy and an inquest. They have two grown up sons who must be devastated :sm03: :sm03:


Sorry for your loss June. The boys must feel terrible. You often hear of a partner dying soon after. I wonder sometimes if a heart can really break. I think it can


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for your loss June. The boys must feel terrible. You often hear of a partner dying soon after. I wonder sometimes if a heart can really break. I think it can


Very sorry, June. Many prayers.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I'm home again. The family have all got colds. I've been awake since 4.30 because they were up one after the other. It was like trying to sleep in Waterloo station. That house never sleeps. Then someone goes to the bathroom and the fan starts then remains going for another ten minutes or so and then...PEACE..until someone else needs it then it starts all over again. I know I sound cross but really I'm not, it's like a comedy sketch. Gs1 going around with toilet paper up his nostrils to stop his nose running. What a drama he makes of it.....
> 
> Anyway, I'm home..and had a sleep on my chair, a power nap, and I feel great again. Sue asked me if I wanted to stay over tonight and I said no ta, I hope I didn't say it too fast. We both had a giggle, we were on the same wavelength.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day, and you are ok chrissy.


Glad you got a power nap. Sometimes it is amazing what a good 20 minute nap can do to improve ones day.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for your loss June. The boys must feel terrible. You often hear of a partner dying soon after. I wonder sometimes if a heart can really break. I think it can


There is a medical condition known as broken heart syndrome. Often occurring after the death of a loved one.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> So sorry you are still feeling under the weather, you must be if the highlight of your day is to turn the Roomba on!! :sm02: Hope they can track down what is causing your problems and give you that magic cure! My friend's DH, that I saw yesterday was having similar symptoms to yours and he became quite ill before they found it to be Giant Cell Arteritis!! I had to Google it but it is exactly what it sounds like, inflammation of the giant cells in the arteries. The cure seems to be steroids, the quantity of which is being steadily reduced. Good luck dear!! xxxx
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/temporal-arteritis/[/quote
> 
> I ask Mr. Google about that condition when you mentioned it earlier. The symptoms do not fit. No headache or jaw pain. Certainly no weight loss. Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I wonder if it's a ploy to get them to move out sooner without an official deal made and then they can pay lower compensation


No, they just are not very well run and don't do things in any logical way. It's very strange. We keep thinking we should be signing soon, but there were about three more very small changes to the Purchase and Sales Agreement that went back to Sound Transit for approval so we can then sign. That was last Tuesday and we're still waiting for them to get back to the attorneys. Amazing how slow they are about all this. As to our street, they want to begin building the uprights for the raised portion of the light rail tracks, so they need the houses they demolished this week gone. The rest of the street will be part of the driveway for the buses that will be dropping people off for the rail and the actual parking garage, too. So, not quite the urgency as those houses in the way of the track. They should be done and out of here by the end of the day today (we can hope). The actual light rail service in this area isn't scheduled to begin until 2024. Lots of time for them to get it done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So sorry you are still feeling under the weather, you must be if the highlight of your day is to turn the Roomba on!! :sm02: Hope they can track down what is causing your problems and give you that magic cure! My friend's DH, that I saw yesterday was having similar symptoms to yours and he became quite ill before they found it to be Giant Cell Arteritis!! I had to Google it but it is exactly what it sounds like, inflammation of the giant cells in the arteries. The cure seems to be steroids, the quantity of which is being steadily reduced. Good luck dear!! xxxx
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/temporal-arteritis/


And good luck from me, too, on all of this, jinx! Can't imagine how draining and frustrating this is for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It could be, I should think it could be quite depressing to watch the homes disappearing all around you!!


It's very unnerving to say the least. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> DH makes lovely sour dough focaccia with rosemary.


Focaccia bread, my weakness... sounds divine! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Sad news of hubby's brother in laws passing. Perhaps he suffered from broken heart syndrome. So often the surviving spouse just cannot live without their life partner.
> You make me feel like a real slacker. I find I am only able to do the necessary tasks each day. Hard to work when feeling poorly. I will see a new doctor on Monday. I had seen this doctor in July with the idea I was going to make her my new primary doctor. The only thing holding me back was her office is 30-40 miles away. Then I got sick and was not able to get to her office and stayed with the primary I had been seeing. This doctor is building an office building in my town and the office should be completed in May. Sure hope she has a magic cure. I am tired of being sick, short of breath, and tired. Enough feeling sorry for myself. Time to turn on the Roomba.


Sending you good vibes Jinx and hoping the new Dr will make a difference, perhaps a different set of eyes and brains. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I'm home again. The family have all got colds. I've been awake since 4.30 because they were up one after the other. It was like trying to sleep in Waterloo station. That house never sleeps. Then someone goes to the bathroom and the fan starts then remains going for another ten minutes or so and then...PEACE..until someone else needs it then it starts all over again. I know I sound cross but really I'm not, it's like a comedy sketch. Gs1 going around with toilet paper up his nostrils to stop his nose running. What a drama he makes of it.....
> 
> Anyway, I'm home..and had a sleep on my chair, a power nap, and I feel great again. Sue asked me if I wanted to stay over tonight and I said no ta, I hope I didn't say it too fast. We both had a giggle, we were on the same wavelength.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day, and you are ok chrissy.


Make sure you don't bring any of those bugs home with you... we want you sturdy for your friends coming! xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> No, they just are not very well run and don't do things in any logical way. It's very strange. We keep thinking we should be signing soon, but there were about three more very small changes to the Purchase and Sales Agreement that went back to Sound Transit for approval so we can then sign. That was last Tuesday and we're still waiting for them to get back to the attorneys. Amazing how slow they are about all this. As to our street, they want to begin building the uprights for the raised portion of the light rail tracks, so they need the houses they demolished this week gone. The rest of the street will be part of the driveway for the buses that will be dropping people off for the rail and the actual parking garage, too. So, not quite the urgency as those houses in the way of the track. They should be done and out of here by the end of the day today (we can hope). The actual light rail service in this area isn't scheduled to begin until 2024. Lots of time for them to get it done! xxxooo


It must feel very strange for you indeed. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like pizza either. xx


Maybe you haven't had a good one? xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Sat in the garden for lunch yesterday it was lovely. Spent some time working on dyes from beechnuts. Took me ages to shell some of them as I wanted to see what colour I can get from just the nut. Looks like it may be a pale yellow. Also did another lot with the husks and shells. I'm waiting for my new dyeing book to come today, I know I have 4 already, but I am really find it so interesting.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, haven't been for a few weeks, so it will be nice to catch up with everyone. Taking some very simply knitting so I can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Are you using different mordants for different colours? xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Are you using different mordants for different colours? xoxo


Juust been reading up on mordants. So much to learn. Tryying to keep it as 'natural' as possible. X


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Juust been reading up on mordants. So much to learn. Tryying to keep it as 'natural' as possible. X


Josephine if you pull this image off KP and onto your computer you might be able to read some of the labels. 
Not purple but all natural!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a great day, at least it's the weekend so no work. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, most of the grass is white this morning but have lovely blue skies so should be a nice if colder day today. Boiler man is coming this morning to give the boiler its annual medical then that's it for the day. Might disappear up to my den and try and sort out what I want to keep and what I can donate. So much stuff. Back later, have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a great day, at least it's the weekend so no work. xx


Thank you. It's been a really busy week, we've been 1 person down so all have been doing extra work. I am glad it's the weekend :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I have a hard time deciding what to keep and what to get rid off. I know as soon as I get rid of something I will have a use for it or someone will ask if I have the exact thing I just got rid of.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, most of the grass is white this morning but have lovely blue skies so should be a nice if colder day today. Boiler man is coming this morning to give the boiler its annual medical then that's it for the day. Might disappear up to my den and try and sort out what I want to keep and what I can donate. So much stuff. Back later, have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Thank you. It's been a really busy week, we've been 1 person down so all have been doing extra work. I am glad it's the weekend :sm09:


Happy Birthday. As you have been working extra hard this week you get to celebrate for two days. Sit back relax and let others pamper you.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> And good luck from me, too, on all of this, jinx! Can't imagine how draining and frustrating this is for you! xxxooo


Thanks for the good wishes. I understand at my advanced age it takes longer to recover. However, by now I expect to see some improvement.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Sending you good vibes Jinx and hoping the new Dr will make a difference, perhaps a different set of eyes and brains. xoxox


Thanks. Hoping she has good ideas. If not at least I got a second opinion.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. The weekend is here. I hope that means my greatgrands will be popping in. Flo's partner has two wee ones so when they visit there are 4 little ones to love and cuddle. Have two 3 year olds is fun but exhausting. Now that 3 of them are in school I do not get to see them very often.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I have a hard time deciding what to keep and what to get rid off. I know as soon as I get rid of something I will have a use for it or someone will ask if I have the exact thing I just got rid of.


I have been brutal and now have two big black rubbish bags full of shawls, hats and scarves, now all I have to do is find somewhere who will make good use of them. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been brutal and now have two big black rubbish bags full of shawls, hats and scarves, now all I have to do is find somewhere who will make good use of them. xx


I have mine ready to donate. I notified the niece that usually takes the items to her church. I have not heard back from her yet. She also shares with our family that lives in her area before donating the leftovers.


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REBECCA XXXXXXXXXXXX

Hope you have a wonderful day and see you soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The trees are beginning change their colour. Had a lovely time at the craft cafe, there were not so many of us yesterday so it was easy to sit and chat to everyone. And I actually did quite a bit of knitting. The friend I took makes and sells beautiful jams and chutneys so we talked about all the things you could add to them to make them rather special ie. mulled wine and whiskey.

Nothing much planned for today except that I might repot my orchids and african violets.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I'm home again. The family have all got colds. I've been awake since 4.30 because they were up one after the other. It was like trying to sleep in Waterloo station. That house never sleeps. Then someone goes to the bathroom and the fan starts then remains going for another ten minutes or so and then...PEACE..until someone else needs it then it starts all over again. I know I sound cross but really I'm not, it's like a comedy sketch. Gs1 going around with toilet paper up his nostrils to stop his nose running. What a drama he makes of it.....
> 
> Anyway, I'm home..and had a sleep on my chair, a power nap, and I feel great again. Sue asked me if I wanted to stay over tonight and I said no ta, I hope I didn't say it too fast. We both had a giggle, we were on the same wavelength.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day, and you are ok chrissy.


Ooooh, I so hope you haven't picked that cold up Susan!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I think I might really enjoy your friends jam. I will hopefully be doing some repotting also. I have some mums in planters that need to be put in the ground. 
I had mentioned to one person that I would like a mum to add some color to my tiny flower bed. She must have mentioned it to others as I received 4 mums and they need to be planted so I can enjoy them next year.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The trees are beginning change their colour. Had a lovely time at the craft cafe, there were not so many of us yesterday so it was easy to sit and chat to everyone. And I actually did quite a bit of knitting. The friend I took makes and sells beautiful jams and chutneys so we talked about all the things you could add to them to make them rather special ie. mulled wine and whiskey.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except that I might repot my orchids and african violets.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for your loss June. The boys must feel terrible. You often hear of a partner dying soon after. I wonder sometimes if a heart can really break. I think it can


It happened to my grandma and granddad, 6 months before I was born. My grandma went November 1948 and grandad January 1949, he just faded away. There's probably a medical term for it!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:
 

> Very sorry, June. Many prayers.


Thank you all. Hadn't seen much of them over the years but still very sad to know they were the 'youngsters' of DH's family and now they've gone.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry you are still feeling under the weather, you must be if the highlight of your day is to turn the Roomba on!! :sm02: Hope they can track down what is causing your problems and give you that magic cure! My friend's DH, that I saw yesterday was having similar symptoms to yours and he became quite ill before they found it to be Giant Cell Arteritis!! I had to Google it but it is exactly what it sounds like, inflammation of the giant cells in the arteries. The cure seems to be steroids, the quantity of which is being steadily reduced. Good luck dear!! xxxx
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/temporal-arteritis/[/quote
> 
> I ask Mr. Google about that condition when you mentioned it earlier. The symptoms do not fit. No headache or jaw pain. Certainly no weight loss. Thanks for the good thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for that, it was very unpleasant for him, although he is well now. Really hope they can get you over this, bless you!! xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> No, they just are not very well run and don't do things in any logical way. It's very strange. We keep thinking we should be signing soon, but there were about three more very small changes to the Purchase and Sales Agreement that went back to Sound Transit for approval so we can then sign. That was last Tuesday and we're still waiting for them to get back to the attorneys. Amazing how slow they are about all this. As to our street, they want to begin building the uprights for the raised portion of the light rail tracks, so they need the houses they demolished this week gone. The rest of the street will be part of the driveway for the buses that will be dropping people off for the rail and the actual parking garage, too. So, not quite the urgency as those houses in the way of the track. They should be done and out of here by the end of the day today (we can hope). The actual light rail service in this area isn't scheduled to begin until 2024. Lots of time for them to get it done! xxxooo


Will you come back to have a ride on it?!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Josephine if you pull this image off KP and onto your computer you might be able to read some of the labels.
> Not purple but all natural!


Oo-er, no purple!!! Beautiful colours, and quite a challenge to create, I would imagine!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a great day, at least it's the weekend so no work. xx


....and from me, lovely lady and dear friend!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, most of the grass is white this morning but have lovely blue skies so should be a nice if colder day today. Boiler man is coming this morning to give the boiler its annual medical then that's it for the day. Might disappear up to my den and try and sort out what I want to keep and what I can donate. So much stuff. Back later, have a lovely weekend. xx


Have you heard any more from any of your viewers? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I have a hard time deciding what to keep and what to get rid off. I know as soon as I get rid of something I will have a use for it or someone will ask if I have the exact thing I just got rid of.


Yes that happens to me too and sometimes I spend ages looking for something before realising it went to the charity shop 6 months before!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. The weekend is here. I hope that means my greatgrands will be popping in. Flo's partner has two wee ones so when they visit there are 4 little ones to love and cuddle. Have two 3 year olds is fun but exhausting. Now that 3 of them are in school I do not get to see them very often.


Maybe that's what's wrong, you are toddler-cuddle deprived!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been brutal and now have two big black rubbish bags full of shawls, hats and scarves, now all I have to do is find somewhere who will make good use of them. xx


Good luck with that, are there any homeless shelters near you? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I think I might really enjoy your friends jam. I will hopefully be doing some repotting also. I have some mums in planters that need to be put in the ground.
> I had mentioned to one person that I would like a mum to add some color to my tiny flower bed. She must have mentioned it to others as I received 4 mums and they need to be planted so I can enjoy them next year.


Are these chrysanthemums? Lovely flowers and so many different varieties. I love dahlias too, especially the pompom flowers!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I think I might really enjoy your friends jam. I will hopefully be doing some repotting also. I have some mums in planters that need to be put in the ground.
> I had mentioned to one person that I would like a mum to add some color to my tiny flower bed. She must have mentioned it to others as I received 4 mums and they need to be planted so I can enjoy them next year.


Mums always remind me of my Mum. Lovely cheery flowers. My friend makes delicious plum jam with mulled wine and it is lovely with cheese and oatmeal crackers.

I've got a couple of jars of marmalade that were overcooked so I am going to reheat them, add some water and a few spices and see what it tastes like.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank goodness for that, it was very unpleasant for him, although he is well now. Really hope they can get you over this, bless you!! xxxx


What she said xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oo-er, no purple!!! Beautiful colours, and quite a challenge to create, I would imagine!!


Mr P says my work room is turning into an apothocaries shop with all the jars of strange coloured liquids around.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I'm off to boil up another caldron xx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Happy Birthday. As you have been working extra hard this week you get to celebrate for two days. Sit back relax and let others pamper you.


Thank you. I'm being taken out to our little Italian place around the corner


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY REBECCA XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day and see you soon.


Thank you. Hope so


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yes that happens to me too and sometimes I spend ages looking for something before realising it went to the charity shop 6 months before!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm01:


That happened to my recently. I cleaned out the pantry and donated rice that was about to expire. Sure enough the next week I decided to make a recipe that uses rice. I got to the part that calls for the rice and no rice. We had an interesting dish as I substituted pasta for the rice.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> ....and from me, lovely lady and dear friend!! xxxxxx


Thank you.

And thanks for the card x


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Are these chrysanthemums? Lovely flowers and so many different varieties. I love dahlias too, especially the pompom flowers!!


Yes, chrysanthemums. I have a ton of yellow ones blooming their heads off. I wanted other colors to add interest. Hoping for orange and white. I got rust and purple.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have you heard any more from any of your viewers? xxxx


No new viewers but are hoping things are happening in the background. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It must feel very strange for you indeed. xoxo


Very! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a great day, at least it's the weekend so no work. xx


Happy Birthday from me, too, Rebecca! I hope you're having a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Sitting in the garden enjoying the sun and having a late lunch.


----------



## PurpleFi

A couple more photos

DDs shawlette blicked and ready to be deliveted. Thanks Jeannette fir the yarn.

The beanstalk is getting very tall


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Will you come back to have a ride on it?!! :sm09: xxxx


Not sure about that. We do ride the link that runs from downtown to the airport and it's quite handy! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in the garden enjoying the sun and having a late lunch.


Lovely! :sm02:xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A couple more photos
> 
> DDs shawlette blicked and ready to be deliveted. Thanks Jeannette fir the yarn.
> 
> The beanstalk is getting very tall


The shawlette looks great and that beanstalk is very tall indeed! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Lovely yard. Glad you were successful with your daughter's shawl. It looks very nice and would be very useful today.


PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in the garden enjoying the sun and having a late lunch.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like pizza either. xx


To much of it over the years has made me not very fond of it but if there is nothing else I will eat a slice.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> None of the people that I went to school with are still in the area. All have moved out. Mind you, my senior year only had 13 students, and I went to university in Hamilton, which is more than two hours drive away.


Wow my senior class had over 700 students!


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Wow my senior class had over 700 students!


My class had 32 or so, but DH's had over 900....big difference. My town was maybe a 1,000 people total. The schools have been long closed with the children now going to consolidated schools of up to 5 towns in as much as 15 miles from each other.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Rebecca! I hope you're having a wonderful day! xxxooo


Thank you Pam. It's been lovely, I will tell more later, just off out for dinner


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. It's been a sunny day and I've been getting bedding washed. I've done a lot of sudokuing and been all by myself all day. I wanted to be. I've never used my voice today. I'm fine, just wanted peace. I'm going to FaceTime the boys to see how their colds are. 

Hope you've all had a good Saturday, doing what you wanted.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Make sure you don't bring any of those bugs home with you... we want you sturdy for your friends coming! xox


Id love it if you were coming. I'd sleep on the settee


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've come to bed early to come on kp because I'm all excited. I've aske Josephine, June and Rebecca to come and visit me for a couple of nights in October before the bad weather starts. They've agreed, even if it means poor Rebecca having to sleep on a kids bunk bed. I'm so excited, and untidy. I'd like to have everyone here, you all know that don't you? But my house is tiny and I couldn't do it all at once. So....perhaps when the weather gets good again I may be able to have my other kp sisters stop with me.
> 
> I have had little treasure today. And next week we will have to tidy up in the bedrooms, haha.
> 
> Love you all. Xx


Obviously I would like to be there too, but I cannot invite anyone to my hovel. I know you will all have a wonderful time.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Juust been reading up on mordants. So much to learn. Tryying to keep it as 'natural' as possible. X


What's a mordant ????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a great day, at least it's the weekend so no work. xx


Omg. Happy birthday Rebecca. Sorry I forgot. Love you


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I have a talent for rubbing people the wrong way from the moment they meet me, before I even open my mouth. I seem to be a "love me or hate me" kind of person, no middle ground. Not sure how I do that. And I can't seem to change the minds of the people that I start off on the wrong foot.


Why would you want to? We can't be loved by everyone. If they take a dislike to you instantly their opinion is not worth knowing. We all love you, especially those who have met you.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> That is awesome. I need to knit a mini-me, so I can be there in spirit too!


Now that's a good idea. We could all do that.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Ooooh, I so hope you haven't picked that cold up Susan!!xxxx


I'm saying this, tongue in cheek....I have a small cup of orange fruit juice every morning as you know (and will know again very soon????), and I've taken it for years and I never seem to get cold. I don't know if it's that or not but I can't remember the last time I had one. Watch this space????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been a lovely day here today and even got out in the garden for an hour and cut my rampaging rose right back down to the ground again, it will be back next year and tidied a bit of the rockery out front then came in, just didn't feel like doing any more so back to knitting. xx
> 
> PS DH actually washed my car !!!!!!!!


I'm glad you managed to get some time outside. You really do seem to have started your winter. I have spent several hours over the last two days with the twins in the park. I'm making the most of it.


----------



## jinx

I think of it as something that sets or holds the dye into the fabric.


grandma susan said:


> What's a mordant ????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters. It's been a warm sunny day here. I'm at Stephens. Lynn texted me to go to a coffee morn tomorrow but we've put it off until next week.
> 
> GS 1 & 2 have got a really bad dose of a cold. Probably the flu. We have to be careful with Matthew as he suffers with asthma, so he's been put on steroids and antibiotics. Richard is into paracetamol and doesn't look like he'll be going anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> DS and sil have made a meal with chicken and saffron and all sorts of rubbish tonight. They gave me a plateful. I honestly tried but I couldn't eat it. So I had a piece of pizza and a chocolate muffin....the muffin was nice. You can keep the pizza.


Wish the boys luck with the flu. That's something they can do without.
the chicken dish sounds disgusting.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Wish you all could come, we would have a ball....I really really do have a little house and only two chairs at the table. The other two are in the garage up in a lift somewhere???? You could all sleep on the floors.


It would almost be worth it just to see you. Almost.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like pizza either. xx


I like it but it has very little goodness in it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still sunny Wales, everyone must be sleeping very well at the moment as there's no postings through the night, way too quiet. Will be back later when people are up and about. DH has a hospital appointment so will have most of the morning to myself. See ya. xx


Spend the time well - do nothing.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Sat in the garden for lunch yesterday it was lovely. Spent some time working on dyes from beechnuts. Took me ages to shell some of them as I wanted to see what colour I can get from just the nut. Looks like it may be a pale yellow. Also did another lot with the husks and shells. I'm waiting for my new dyeing book to come today, I know I have 4 already, but I am really find it so interesting.
> 
> Off to craft cafe this afternoon, haven't been for a few weeks, so it will be nice to catch up with everyone. Taking some very simply knitting so I can knit and chat at the same time.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


You're making the most of September sunshine as well. AND making autumn dyes. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). Clear at the moment but showers expected tonight and a cooler weekend.
> There is a little bird singing his heart out. I can hear him even with the windows closed so he is fairly loud. I don't recognize the song, so he is probably a fall migrant who has stopped in to eat our bird seed on his journey south.
> Knit Night was fun last night. Lots of laughs and talk about the Knitting Retreat that they have organized for February on the south shore of Georgian Bay. I got 2 full rows done on my swoncho which is more than I can get done in an evening with the cats.


Little bird also stopped to say thank you!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I can tell you're dying to get these colours right!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Ouch.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> What's a mordant ????


Basically it's something to make the dye stick to the fabric and not wash straight out. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I'm home again. The family have all got colds. I've been awake since 4.30 because they were up one after the other. It was like trying to sleep in Waterloo station. That house never sleeps. Then someone goes to the bathroom and the fan starts then remains going for another ten minutes or so and then...PEACE..until someone else needs it then it starts all over again. I know I sound cross but really I'm not, it's like a comedy sketch. Gs1 going around with toilet paper up his nostrils to stop his nose running. What a drama he makes of it.....
> 
> Anyway, I'm home..and had a sleep on my chair, a power nap, and I feel great again. Sue asked me if I wanted to stay over tonight and I said no ta, I hope I didn't say it too fast. We both had a giggle, we were on the same wavelength.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day, and you are ok chrissy.


I've never tried sleeping in Waterloo station. I'm sure that Sue does totally understand.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Rebecca, hope you have a great day, at least it's the weekend so no work. xx


Yeah! Happy birthday Rebecca! I hope you're doing something nice. Lotsa love xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> You're making the most of September sunshine as well. AND making autumn dyes. Well done.


It was so warm in the garden and I've found some more rust to play with xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty Wales, most of the grass is white this morning but have lovely blue skies so should be a nice if colder day today. Boiler man is coming this morning to give the boiler its annual medical then that's it for the day. Might disappear up to my den and try and sort out what I want to keep and what I can donate. So much stuff. Back later, have a lovely weekend. xx


You sound cheerful, must be the blue skies. I'm glad they finally reached you. The trouble is that, with no cloud, the nights are getting very cold.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. The weekend is here. I hope that means my greatgrands will be popping in. Flo's partner has two wee ones so when they visit there are 4 little ones to love and cuddle. Have two 3 year olds is fun but exhausting. Now that 3 of them are in school I do not get to see them very often.


Make the most of the fun. At least you get to send them home again.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been brutal and now have two big black rubbish bags full of shawls, hats and scarves, now all I have to do is find somewhere who will make good use of them. xx


All that work! Can you sell them?


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Wow my senior class had over 700 students!


Mine had about 350 and Mr. Ric's had about 750.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thank you Pam. It's been lovely, I will tell more later, just off out for dinner


Great. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Spend the time well - do nothing.


I did. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been a sunny day and I've been getting bedding washed. I've done a lot of sudokuing and been all by myself all day. I wanted to be. I've never used my voice today. I'm fine, just wanted peace. I'm going to FaceTime the boys to see how their colds are.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good Saturday, doing what you wanted.


That sounds like a very enjoyable day for you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You sound cheerful, must be the blue skies. I'm glad they finally reached you. The trouble is that, with no cloud, the nights are getting very cold.


Very frosty cold here. xx :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, are there any homeless shelters near you? xxxx


Don't mention homeless shelters here! We are having so much trouble ATM. There was a threatened knifing last night in our local corner shop. At least the police came quickly.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> All that work! Can you sell them?


Not round here. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sitting in the garden enjoying the sun and having a late lunch.


Very late judging by the shadows.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. It's been a sunny day and I've been getting bedding washed. I've done a lot of sudokuing and been all by myself all day. I wanted to be. I've never used my voice today. I'm fine, just wanted peace. I'm going to FaceTime the boys to see how their colds are.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good Saturday, doing what you wanted.


I can happily waste hours with Soduko. It does keep the brain alert though.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It was so warm in the garden and I've found some more rust to play with xx


Only you would play with rust.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Very late judging by the shadows.


About 3 pm x


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Only you would play with rust.


I'll take some photos. It's brilliant x


----------



## jinx

A sad lonely day. It is the kids weekend with their dad so I will not see them. However, we are great friends with him and he might surprise us and pop over.


SaxonLady said:


> Make the most of the fun. At least you get to send them home again.


----------



## binkbrice

Well here it is still your Birthday just barely so I didn’t miss it technically hope you enjoyed your Birthday!


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah! Happy birthday Rebecca! I hope you're doing something nice. Lotsa love xxx


Thank you Janet.

I went with DH up into town and did a lot of walking. We walked from Embankment to Kensington High Street, going through St. James's Park, Green Park, Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens. We picked up a picnic from M&S and had that in Green Park and then got coffee and cake from a coffee shop in Kensington, which was tricky to find, there was only one or two, which we both thought was strange.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well here it is still your Birthday just barely so I didn't miss it technically hope you enjoyed your Birthday!


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thank you Janet.
> 
> I went with DH up into town and did a lot of walking. We walked from Embankment to Kensington High Street, going through St. James's Park, Green Park, Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens. We picked up a picnic from M&S and had that in Green Park and then got coffee and cake from a coffee shop in Kensington, which was tricky to find, there was only one or two, which we both thought was strange.


Sounds a lovely day out even if there was a lot of walking. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Belated good morning from a damp Wales, very cloudy but at least there was not frost last night. Boiler passed its medical and all serviced for the coming year. Had a lovely surprise at the end, apparently the boiler man's accountant said he had overcharged on a previous job so this was free, if only everyone tradesperson was so honest. Dinner is all ready now so will catch up on here, not that there's a lot to catch up on, check if I've won the lottery and that's all the plans I have for the day. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'll take some photos. It's brilliant x


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> A sad lonely day. It is the kids weekend with their dad so I will not see them. However, we are great friends with him and he might surprise us and pop over.


That would be a wonderful, if not total, surprise.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Thank you Janet.
> 
> I went with DH up into town and did a lot of walking. We walked from Embankment to Kensington High Street, going through St. James's Park, Green Park, Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens. We picked up a picnic from M&S and had that in Green Park and then got coffee and cake from a coffee shop in Kensington, which was tricky to find, there was only one or two, which we both thought was strange.


That is strange. That sounds like a lovely day together in all those parks.


----------



## SaxonLady

Good morning from a cloudy Worthing with tiny patches of blue sky. It might rain. I hope not because GS(Harley) is doing a 26 mile bike ride with and for someone who has cancer and a few other problems.
DH and I have a concert this afternoon, which is being recorded for a CD.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I slept until 11 am this morning and now feel very refreshed. I must have needed a long sleep.

Had a good day yesterday. Recooked some very firm marmalade, divided it into two lots, added cinnamon and mixed spice to one and whiskey to the other. Just had some of the spiced one for breakfast and am very pleased with the results. Then helped Mr P in the garden repot two prickly cactus and divided up my african violets, and now have 8 little plants. Spent the evening knitting my chunky jacket and have now done about 12 inches of fronts and back and in one.

DS is having a jet ski delivered here today (yes another one, making it 6 in total) don't ask! It means he will come over in November to pick it up and for the first time we will be able to send proper Christmas gifts over for the gks.

Need to go in the loft today to find an old vegetable steamer (for my dyeing) and hopefully a small blender as well. Apart from cooking dinner nothing much else planned.

Rebecca, sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. xx

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Worthing with tiny patches of blue sky. It might rain. I hope not because GS(Harley) is doing a 26 mile bike ride with and for someone who has cancer and a few other problems.
> DH and I have a concert this afternoon, which is being recorded for a CD.


Well done GS x


----------



## PurpleFi

Rusty pictures


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Rusty pictures


Wow, those look like rock formations. xx :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> That is strange. That sounds like a lovely day together in all those parks.


It would make a lovely day together, except it was a lot of walking, which I don't mind but I know it would be too much for some. I was surprised at how each park flowed into the next, just divided by very busy main roads.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Rusty pictures


Interesting


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, those look like rock formations. xx :sm24:


It's from a very old paper covered tin plant holder. I just peeled back the paper and the bits on the left are the result. The right hand ones are from the ottom. Now going to try and print it onto fabric. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I slept until 11 am this morning and now feel very refreshed. I must have needed a long sleep.
> 
> Had a good day yesterday. Recooked some very firm marmalade, divided it into two lots, added cinnamon and mixed spice to one and whiskey to the other. Just had some of the spiced one for breakfast and am very pleased with the results. Then helped Mr P in the garden repot two prickly cactus and divided up my african violets, and now have 8 little plants. Spent the evening knitting my chunky jacket and have now done about 12 inches of fronts and back and in one.
> 
> DS is having a jet ski delivered here today (yes another one, making it 6 in total) don't ask! It means he will come over in November to pick it up and for the first time we will be able to send proper Christmas gifts over for the gks.
> 
> Need to go in the loft today to find an old vegetable steamer (for my dyeing) and hopefully a small blender as well. Apart from cooking dinner nothing much else planned.
> 
> Rebecca, sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. xx
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.


You really did need that sleep, but not too surprising as you are so busy


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> You really did need that sleep, but not too surprising as you are so busy


Xxxx????


----------



## jinx

Morning. I was missing you this a.m. I checked my watched topics and it appeared no one had posted on connections. It finally dawned on me that I had somehow unwatched you all. I know some of you need watching all the time, so I did a search to find you again.
Wonderful of him to be so honest. I bet he felt better for it. Glad everything is running smoothly it will be needed a lot this winter.


Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning from a damp Wales, very cloudy but at least there was not frost last night. Boiler passed its medical and all serviced for the coming year. Had a lovely surprise at the end, apparently the boiler man's accountant said he had overcharged on a previous job so this was free, if only everyone tradesperson was so honest. Dinner is all ready now so will catch up on here, not that there's a lot to catch up on, check if I've won the lottery and that's all the plans I have for the day. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. While you slept I lost track of what day it was. I went to take my morning vitamin and the Sunday slot was empty. Hmm. Did I take two yesterday? Did I miss filling the Sunday slot? Is it not Sunday? 
Glad you were able to save the marmalade. I am sure the plants thank you for their repotting that will allow them to flourish.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I slept until 11 am this morning and now feel very refreshed. I must have needed a long sleep.
> 
> Had a good day yesterday. Recooked some very firm marmalade, divided it into two lots, added cinnamon and mixed spice to one and whiskey to the other. Just had some of the spiced one for breakfast and am very pleased with the results. Then helped Mr P in the garden repot two prickly cactus and divided up my african violets, and now have 8 little plants. Spent the evening knitting my chunky jacket and have now done about 12 inches of fronts and back and in one.
> 
> DS is having a jet ski delivered here today (yes another one, making it 6 in total) don't ask! It means he will come over in November to pick it up and for the first time we will be able to send proper Christmas gifts over for the gks.
> 
> Need to go in the loft today to find an old vegetable steamer (for my dyeing) and hopefully a small blender as well. Apart from cooking dinner nothing much else planned.
> 
> Rebecca, sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. xx
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I was missing you this a.m. I checked my watched topics and it appeared no one had posted on connections. It finally dawned on me that I had somehow unwatched you all. I know some of you need watching all the time, so I did a search to find you again.
> Wonderful of him to be so honest. I bet he felt better for it. Glad everything is running smoothly it will be needed a lot this winter.


Ooh wish I'd known I was unwatched, think what I could have got up to. :sm15: Our boiler man is great and has said that if we ever need any heating or plumbing done when we move will be quite happy to come and do it, if we put him up. Will do so willingly, you don't let go of a treasure like him. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. While you slept I lost track of what day it was. I went to take my morning vitamin and the Sunday slot was empty. Hmm. Did I take two yesterday? Did I miss filling the Sunday slot? Is it not Sunday?
> Glad you were able to save the marmalade. I am sure the plants thank you for their repotting that will allow them to flourish.


Wish you could taste the marmalade. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We had a bit of rain overnight, but it looks to have gone away for a short time, so should have a mostly dry day today. I have grocery shopping to do, but will otherwise be home. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We had a bit of rain overnight, but it looks to have gone away for a short time, so should have a mostly dry day today. I have grocery shopping to do, but will otherwise be home. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Morning. Grocery shopping use to be a real chore. We tried the Walmart grocery pick up. It is quick, easy, and efficient. The surprising thing is the amount of money we save because I do not pick up extra things that are not on the list. I was worried about purchasing produce. Clerks explained they select the produce from the back room before it hits the shelves. Produce has always been top notch. I would rather spend my shopping time looking at yarn. Are the stores in your area offering services like this?


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could taste the marmalade. Xxx


So do I. I need to eat something for breakfast but am too lazy to fix it. Two pieces of toast with each marmalade would hit the spot right now. I would pop over but the hours of sunlight are getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Grocery shopping use to be a real chore. We tried the Walmart grocery pick up. It is quick, easy, and efficient. The surprising thing is the amount of money we save because I do not pick up extra things that are not on the list. I was worried about purchasing produce. Clerks explained they select the produce from the back room before it hits the shelves. Produce has always been top notch. I would rather spend my shopping time looking at yarn. Are the stores in your area offering services like this?


Some do. We don't have a Walmart close by, so don't shop there right now. That will probably change when we move. Most of the time I don't mind shopping, so it's not too big of a chore and gets me out of the house for awhile. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That happened to my recently. I cleaned out the pantry and donated rice that was about to expire. Sure enough the next week I decided to make a recipe that uses rice. I got to the part that calls for the rice and no rice. We had an interesting dish as I substituted pasta for the rice.


There you go, concocting your own recipes!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No new viewers but are hoping things are happening in the background. xxxx


I hope so too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A couple more photos
> 
> DDs shawlette blicked and ready to be deliveted. Thanks Jeannette fir the yarn.
> 
> The beanstalk is getting very tall


Oh wow!! I planted mine eventually but it didn't do anything! Like the bonus picture of Mr P!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm saying this, tongue in cheek....I have a small cup of orange fruit juice every morning as you know (and will know again very soon????), and I've taken it for years and I never seem to get cold. I don't know if it's that or not but I can't remember the last time I had one. Watch this space????


Likewise. I have a satsuma or mandarin every evening and very rarely have a cold!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Don't mention homeless shelters here! We are having so much trouble ATM. There was a threatened knifing last night in our local corner shop. At least the police came quickly.


What was the result of the meeting about the one at the end of your road/ xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> A sad lonely day. It is the kids weekend with their dad so I will not see them. However, we are great friends with him and he might surprise us and pop over.


Sorry to hear that. I'm sad not my gks have gone home, it's chaos while there here but I love it!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thank you Janet.
> 
> I went with DH up into town and did a lot of walking. We walked from Embankment to Kensington High Street, going through St. James's Park, Green Park, Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens. We picked up a picnic from M&S and had that in Green Park and then got coffee and cake from a coffee shop in Kensington, which was tricky to find, there was only one or two, which we both thought was strange.


That sounds like a lovely way to spend your birthday and quite healthy too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Rusty pictures


Oh cool, where did you find those? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Grocery shopping use to be a real chore. We tried the Walmart grocery pick up. It is quick, easy, and efficient. The surprising thing is the amount of money we save because I do not pick up extra things that are not on the list. I was worried about purchasing produce. Clerks explained they select the produce from the back room before it hits the shelves. Produce has always been top notch. I would rather spend my shopping time looking at yarn. Are the stores in your area offering services like this?


I noticed today that Morrison's, our local supermarket is now offering just this but DH says he likes to see what he is buying!! :sm16: Personally, I'd rather have my shopping delivered but ti doesn't look like that will happen either! :sm22: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have been hit with the germs flying around this house and am flat out miserable ????


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been hit with the germs flying around this house and am flat out miserable ????


Oh, no! Sending many warm, healing and comforting hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I noticed today that Morrison's, our local supermarket is now offering just this but DH says he likes to see what he is buying!! :sm16: Personally, I'd rather have my shopping delivered but ti doesn't look like that will happen either! :sm22: xxx


We drive to the store and they put the order in our car without any fee. In our area most stores are offering some sort of delivery service that you pay a yearly fee and tips are expected at delivery. We were hesitant at first and did several small orders to test it out. The biggest drawback is having to use plastic bags. They are working on a way to eliminate that problem. Now we do not even consider going to the store for groceries. Another bonus is including other items in with the grocery order. I order yarn, socks, washcloths, cleaners etc. I spend my shopping time at thrift stores.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been hit with the germs flying around this house and am flat out miserable ????


Oh no!! Kick it out the door as soon as possible!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Some do. We don't have a Walmart close by, so don't shop there right now. That will probably change when we move. Most of the time I don't mind shopping, so it's not too big of a chore and gets me out of the house for awhile. xxxooo


I am a bit surprised to hear there is no Walmart nearby. Around here I can go any direction and within several miles there will be a Walmart. I like to shop also but not grocery shop. I can spend hours in a thrift store.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been hit with the germs flying around this house and am flat out miserable ????


Sorry those germs landed on you. Hoping they take off soon.


----------



## Islander

Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful.. 

June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June! 

We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.

They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


Great photos xxx


----------



## jinx

WOW, just wow.


Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


----------



## Islander

I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk. 
The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


Nice haul xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Very frosty cold here. xx :sm25:


Do you usually have frost this early? Or is your climate changing like ours? xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Nice haul xxx


 :sm08: :sm08: :sm08: I usually just drive by... xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We drive to the store and they put the order in our car without any fee. In our area most stores are offering some sort of delivery service that you pay a yearly fee and tips are expected at delivery. We were hesitant at first and did several small orders to test it out. The biggest drawback is having to use plastic bags. They are working on a way to eliminate that problem. Now we do not even consider going to the store for groceries. Another bonus is including other items in with the grocery order. I order yarn, socks, washcloths, cleaners etc. I spend my shopping time at thrift stores.


I use grocery delivery for Mom. Excellent service, I select online.. everything from bakery, deli, grocery, floral. Shopping fee $6, delivery $3. Worth every penny. Everything else I'm starting to use Amazon with free shipping. I sure beats having to drive around. The only thing I don't use it for is clothing and shoes as you just can't tell the quality. Almost all our stores have gotten rid of plastic bags, we bring our own cloth bags. 
The grocery man even checks to see if Mom needs any of the jars opened... he's a gem!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could taste the marmalade. Xxx


I bet it's delicious, you are a good cook and provider. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been hit with the germs flying around this house and am flat out miserable ????


Tis the season.. sending healing hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Worthing with tiny patches of blue sky. It might rain. I hope not because GS(Harley) is doing a 26 mile bike ride with and for someone who has cancer and a few other problems.
> DH and I have a concert this afternoon, which is being recorded for a CD.


May they both have a safe and enjoyable ride. What is the concert, always interested in your music! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Sunday girls. I've had another restful day. I went next door to see Karen and to hear all the gossip of the holidays. Paul (Olympic table tennis player for Britain) her son, didn't do so well this time and is now off to Germany to have a different match. 

I hope you've all had a good day. 

Had another text from marg. And she sent a photo, it must be the first one she's ever sent, I'm proud of her???? She's only had the phone about ten years haha. She'll be back Wednesday.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


Got to say your photos are great.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


Lovely choice. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Do you usually have frost this early? Or is your climate changing like ours? xxx


I don't think we've had it as white as this before so early, our climate is definitely changing and not for the better. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


I had a feeder exactly like that the ants loved it! :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I use grocery delivery for Mom. Excellent service, I select online.. everything from bakery, deli, grocery, floral. Shopping fee $6, delivery $3. Worth every penny. Everything else I'm starting to use Amazon with free shipping. I sure beats having to drive around. The only thing I don't use it for is clothing and shoes as you just can't tell the quality. Almost all our stores have gotten rid of plastic bags, we bring our own cloth bags.
> The grocery man even checks to see if Mom needs any of the jars opened... he's a gem!


I keep thinking of how wonderful it would have been for my mom. When she needed milk she wanted milk right now. Never mind it was an 16 mile roundtrip to the store for me. I believe shipt charges about $100.00 a year, plus what you tip the delivery person. Sure would be a lot more reasonable than having me run to her home several times a week. Yes, I know sometimes it was just because she was lonely.


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunday to you. Yeah Marg. Texting is so useful. I can text one sentence and not get tied up on the phone for an hour.


grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday girls. I've had another restful day. I went next door to see Karen and to hear all the gossip of the holidays. Paul (Olympic table tennis player for Britain) her son, didn't do so well this time and is now off to Germany to have a different match.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day.
> 
> Had another text from marg. And she sent a photo, it must be the first one she's ever sent, I'm proud of her???? She's only had the phone about ten years haha. She'll be back Wednesday.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I slept until 11 am this morning and now feel very refreshed. I must have needed a long sleep.
> 
> Had a good day yesterday. Recooked some very firm marmalade, divided it into two lots, added cinnamon and mixed spice to one and whiskey to the other. Just had some of the spiced one for breakfast and am very pleased with the results. Then helped Mr P in the garden repot two prickly cactus and divided up my african violets, and now have 8 little plants. Spent the evening knitting my chunky jacket and have now done about 12 inches of fronts and back and in one.
> 
> DS is having a jet ski delivered here today (yes another one, making it 6 in total) don't ask! It means he will come over in November to pick it up and for the first time we will be able to send proper Christmas gifts over for the gks.
> 
> Need to go in the loft today to find an old vegetable steamer (for my dyeing) and hopefully a small blender as well. Apart from cooking dinner nothing much else planned.
> 
> Rebecca, sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. xx
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.


I have a special cupboard with all my dye stuff in it, the utensils usually can't be used for anything else after. Not planning on getting rid of any of it as the rug hooking equipment and cutters are very expensive and I wouldn't want to buy them now. The wool yardage is $30 a metre so I'm sitting on a gold mine with 3 huge bins. The only issue is hooking is hard on my back. I dyed these swatches a few years ago for my moon/sun rug. I might also get into penny rugs eventually.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I keep thinking of how wonderful it would have been for my mom. When she needed milk she wanted milk right now. Never mind it was an 16 mile roundtrip to the store for me. I believe shipt charges about $100.00 a year, plus what you tip the delivery person. Sure would be a lot more reasonable than having me run to her home several times a week. Yes, I know sometimes it was just because she was lonely.


Milk now... that made me think about when I had to go across the road everyday with the milk bottles, right to the cow. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I had a feeder exactly like that the ants loved it! :sm16:


Oh no.. was it hanging in a tree? Cleaver insects, what I noticed is there's a little round moat around the stem of the hanger... maybe put water in it? I'm hoping they won't bother it, I also have resorted to putting a good coat of vaseline on the hanger to deter them...???? :sm25: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think we've had it as white as this before so early, our climate is definitely changing and not for the better. xx


Fireplace + TM+ Knitting goes good with frost! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Mr J. wants pancakes for lunch... I'm happy to oblige. Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


Wow, nothing wrong with pictures, they are just wonderful, thank you!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


Lovely!! I too must make the journey to the plant shop because when my annuals are pulled out very soon, there are going to be some big empty spaces in my garden!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have a special cupboard with all my dye stuff in it, the utensils usually can't be used for anything else after. Not planning on getting rid of any of it as the rug hooking equipment and cutters are very expensive and I wouldn't want to buy them now. The wool yardage is $30 a metre so I'm sitting on a gold mine with 3 huge bins. The only issue is hooking is hard on my back. I dyed these swatches a few years ago for my moon/sun rug. I might also get into penny rugs eventually.


Lovely fabrics Trish! I must ask Mr Google what penny rugs are!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Fireplace + TM+ Knitting goes good with frost! xoxox


Got the last two, but haven't got enough logs for the burner. xx


----------



## wendyacz

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


You might find that ants and/or bees will push the lovely yellow 'daisys' off the feeder, we simply in the end glued them to the feeder, it makes cleaning the feeder a little more difficult, but discourages bees/wasps from invading your hummer liquid.

Great photos, thanks much!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am a bit surprised to hear there is no Walmart nearby. Around here I can go any direction and within several miles there will be a Walmart. I like to shop also but not grocery shop. I can spend hours in a thrift store.


For some reason or another, the county we live in decided to ban Walmart from building in our county. I can go north to several of them, but it's much more convenient to just go to the local stores. As I said, that will probably change when we move. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


Oh my. It is definitely rutting season with all that bellowing going on! 
xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


Wonderful purchases and, yes, you do deserve them! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I have a special cupboard with all my dye stuff in it, the utensils usually can't be used for anything else after. Not planning on getting rid of any of it as the rug hooking equipment and cutters are very expensive and I wouldn't want to buy them now. The wool yardage is $30 a metre so I'm sitting on a gold mine with 3 huge bins. The only issue is hooking is hard on my back. I dyed these swatches a few years ago for my moon/sun rug. I might also get into penny rugs eventually.


Keep all my dye equipment in my workroom. Like the colours. What dyes did you use. Am rust dyeing with varied success at the moment. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Keep all my dye equipment in my workroom. Like the colours. What dyes did you use. Am rust dyeing with varied success at the moment. Xx


I don't think they make the dyes I use anymore. Majic Carpet set of 13. I use these recipe books and special dye spoons as the measures are precise for obtaining the hues.

I'm sure other wool dyes could be used and the recipes tweaked. When these colours are actually hooked they take on a whole different look, they aren't ghastly at all!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my. It is definitely rutting season with all that bellowing going on!
> xxxooo :sm16:


You betcha!!!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful purchases and, yes, you do deserve them! xxxooo


I deserve a new house too!! :sm15: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

wendyacz said:


> You might find that ants and/or bees will push the lovely yellow 'daisys' off the feeder, we simply in the end glued them to the feeder, it makes cleaning the feeder a little more difficult, but discourages bees/wasps from invading your hummer liquid.
> 
> Great photos, thanks much!


Well who would have thought! Everybody using it except the bird! Thanks Wendy!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I deserve a new house too!! :sm15: :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Got the last two, but haven't got enough logs for the burner. xx


Is the woodman going to visit...slap me for asking! :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Is the woodman going to visit...slap me for asking! :sm15:


Feel duly slapped, I've not asked and am not going to, not my problem any more. We're hoping to get out of here before it get desperate, and on that note I am off to bed while I can still get up the stairs. Good old Tia Maria. Night night. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Lovely fabrics Trish! I must ask Mr Google what penny rugs are!! xxxx


Penny Rugs, more like applique and some pretend to be dorset buttons!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Feel duly slapped, I've not asked and am not going to, not my problem any more. We're hoping to get out of here before it get desperate, and on that note I am off to bed while I can still get up the stairs. Good old Tia Maria. Night night. xx


Sleep tight! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I don't think they make the dyes I use anymore. Majic Carpet set of 13. I use these recipe books and special dye spoons as the measures are precise for obtaining the hues.
> 
> I'm sure other wool dyes could be used and the recipes tweaked. When these colours are actually hooked they take on a whole different look, they aren't ghastly at all!


I'm trying to make my own dyes from plants and trees in the garden. X


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Penny Rugs, more like applique and some pretend to be dorset buttons!


Those are wonderful, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Rusty pictures


It would make great jewelry. Maybe with amber beads. Is amber rust color?


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. Grocery shopping use to be a real chore. We tried the Walmart grocery pick up. It is quick, easy, and efficient. The surprising thing is the amount of money we save because I do not pick up extra things that are not on the list. I was worried about purchasing produce. Clerks explained they select the produce from the back room before it hits the shelves. Produce has always been top notch. I would rather spend my shopping time looking at yarn. Are the stores in your area offering services like this?


Yes but I haven't tried it yet. Your success is encouraging me to try it. I have been walking the aisles for exercise because I can't walk much with my bad knees. (Moo is on my lap watching the letters appear on the iPad.). I did laundry and went through boxes but now my arm and hand hurt and I could barely walk to feed the cats. I've been bundling up in a robe for warmth but had to put on an electric heater I was so cold. Tv is full of disasters local and worldwide. I turned it off and did some knitting. I must have goofed on the garter border a bunch of rows back because one side of the hood had 6 stitches and the other 5. So I let the stitch drop back and caught it with a crochet hook every row. Didn't have to remove all those rows but it took time to do it. (Moo left and now Suzi came to take his place ). My eyes just closed with the iPad on my lap so I'm saying good night before I drop it.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


They are majestic. I get excited if I see a deer as they stay away from public streets but cross roads in the suburbs. Very dangerous for them and us. If they put those 17 houses behind mine I feel sorry for the birds and critters. I'm trying to,stay awake to,catch up on the last few chats.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


Son wanted deer resistant bulbs to plant now for spring bloom but so far he hasn't planted them. I think I'm going to put them in big pots and cut wire to fit in the pot to keep,critters from eating them. I got wire and snips and just need time. If he puts them in the yard I'll be so happy


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I have a special cupboard with all my dye stuff in it, the utensils usually can't be used for anything else after. Not planning on getting rid of any of it as the rug hooking equipment and cutters are very expensive and I wouldn't want to buy them now. The wool yardage is $30 a metre so I'm sitting on a gold mine with 3 huge bins. The only issue is hooking is hard on my back. I dyed these swatches a few years ago for my moon/sun rug. I might also get into penny rugs eventually.


I had to reread your post.....here "hooking means prostitution" which is also Harmon the back????????. I reread and got your correct meaning. Did I ever tell here how I was at a quilt show and overheard a lady say she was talking to someone about her husband dying in the basement and the lady though she meant he was on his way to dead. It's late....sorry for the poor humor.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Penny Rugs, more like applique and some pretend to be dorset buttons!


How big are they? They're lovely as can be !????


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Penny Rugs, more like applique and some pretend to be dorset buttons!


Wow!!!these are very nice. I love appliqués but I see these are thick. I went to a quilt show this weekend. Had to,walk long from the parking lot so ached when I got there but I did see it all slowly. They have a room with used books amd patterns I got some for 25 or 50 cents some $1 or $2 fat quarters 50 cents. A nice lady was going to buy a book of ladies in vintage dresses for appliqué 25 cents but let me have it since she mostly does piecing. I chose lights and darks for a log cabin quilt but no idea if I can do it this winter. So much needs doing I have little free time and what I have I use to knit.just finishing the hood on the baby sweater and want to make bibbed pants to go with it for my friend's grand baby for Christmas.


----------



## linkan

Today ds is 22 . talked to Jen on the phone for about two hours today, she is really missing her momma. I'm missing her too.
She goes to planned parenthood today hopefully they can give her proof of pregnancy so she can see a real docter and try to get housing. Fingers crossed y'all even though i would prefer she move closer.. She is in Lorain Ohio.. About 7 our 8 hour drive from here ????. . i hate it ! She said she wishes i would just move up there with her lol. I will be staying about a month with her around the time for the baby to come. I can't wait to find out the sex so i can start the personalized stuff.. I'm doing hats of all colors with matching mittens now lol. And there are a few blankets and bibs and burp cloths I'm going to make. I've still got to make another bag for Lisa, but honestly having that tummy bug and Jen leaving has landed me down in the deep dumps.. But i still see light above and I'm clawing my way out of it. 
Love and hugs y'all, ima try to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold but sunny Wales, might get the ironing done today if I'm feeling virtuous enough. Thought I'd sorted my boxes out on Saturday with my shawls, hats etc. Looking for some yarn last night and found another box of them so will sort through them sometime. Off to catch up now back later, not sure if my halo will be shining or not. :sm09: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> It would make great jewelry. Maybe with amber beads. Is amber rust color?


Hi Polly, amber is predominantly amber but you can get green also, not sue about other colours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious autumn day. Creative Chaos here this morning, we are carry on with the patchwork they started a few weeks ago.

Happy Monday everyone and catch you later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's raining and won't get much warmer than it is now. And I didn't get my sweater done in time
We went to DooDoo's bakery (winner of the Butter Tart Taste-off in Port Hope) and got Pumpkin Butter Tarts. Oooey gooey goodness.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another glorious autumn day. Creative Chaos here this morning, we are carry on with the patchwork they started a few weeks ago.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and catch you later. xxx


Have a good time with Chaos.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny Wales, might get the ironing done today if I'm feeling virtuous enough. Thought I'd sorted my boxes out on Saturday with my shawls, hats etc. Looking for some yarn last night and found another box of them so will sort through them sometime. Off to catch up now back later, not sure if my halo will be shining or not. :sm09: xx


While you are sorting through the boxes, why not put a list on the outside of the boxes listing the contents. It might be easier finding what you need. My sister did this when they were flipping houses and living out of boxes for years. 
It's a good day for ironing.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Today ds is 22 . talked to Jen on the phone for about two hours today, she is really missing her momma. I'm missing her too.
> She goes to planned parenthood today hopefully they can give her proof of pregnancy so she can see a real docter and try to get housing. Fingers crossed y'all even though i would prefer she move closer.. She is in Lorain Ohio.. About 7 our 8 hour drive from here ????. . i hate it ! She said she wishes i would just move up there with her lol. I will be staying about a month with her around the time for the baby to come. I can't wait to find out the sex so i can start the personalized stuff.. I'm doing hats of all colors with matching mittens now lol. And there are a few blankets and bibs and burp cloths I'm going to make. I've still got to make another bag for Lisa, but honestly having that tummy bug and Jen leaving has landed me down in the deep dumps.. But i still see light above and I'm clawing my way out of it.
> Love and hugs y'all, ima try to catch up.


<Hugs> to you. Keep making all that baby stuff. I'm sure you'll have a box of it when it is needed.
Happy birthday to your ds.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Rusty pictures


Beautiful. How?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Wow!!!these are very nice. I love appliqués but I see these are thick. I went to a quilt show this weekend. Had to,walk long from the parking lot so ached when I got there but I did see it all slowly. They have a room with used books amd patterns I got some for 25 or 50 cents some $1 or $2 fat quarters 50 cents. A nice lady was going to buy a book of ladies in vintage dresses for appliqué 25 cents but let me have it since she mostly does piecing. I chose lights and darks for a log cabin quilt but no idea if I can do it this winter. So much needs doing I have little free time and what I have I use to knit.just finishing the hood on the baby sweater and want to make bibbed pants to go with it for my friend's grand baby for Christmas.


That quilt show sounds like a nice distraction with good deals.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> It's from a very old paper covered tin plant holder. I just peeled back the paper and the bits on the left are the result. The right hand ones are from the ottom. Now going to try and print it onto fabric. xx


You answered for me. Was the paper put there for that purpose? If so, how long ago? Or did you just notice the patterning and, naturally, wanted to work with it?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Son wanted deer resistant bulbs to plant now for spring bloom but so far he hasn't planted them. I think I'm going to put them in big pots and cut wire to fit in the pot to keep,critters from eating them. I got wire and snips and just need time. If he puts them in the yard I'll be so happy


DD put some bulbs in pots by the house, but the squirrels got into them and ate them. I didn't think of putting wire over the pot.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. I was missing you this a.m. I checked my watched topics and it appeared no one had posted on connections. It finally dawned on me that I had somehow unwatched you all. I know some of you need watching all the time, so I did a search to find you again.
> Wonderful of him to be so honest. I bet he felt better for it. Glad everything is running smoothly it will be needed a lot this winter.


Good that you found me. I do need watching.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> While you are sorting through the boxes, why not put a list on the outside of the boxes listing the contents. It might be easier finding what you need. My sister did this when they were flipping houses and living out of boxes for years.
> It's a good day for ironing.


No day is a good day for ironing but all done now. xx ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could taste the marmalade. Xxx


I wish I could.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Grocery shopping use to be a real chore. We tried the Walmart grocery pick up. It is quick, easy, and efficient. The surprising thing is the amount of money we save because I do not pick up extra things that are not on the list. I was worried about purchasing produce. Clerks explained they select the produce from the back room before it hits the shelves. Produce has always been top notch. I would rather spend my shopping time looking at yarn. Are the stores in your area offering services like this?


Most of our big stores do, but not the really cheap ones. And I do find that the produce is fresher.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh wow!! I planted mine eventually but it didn't do anything! Like the bonus picture of Mr P!!! xxx


double Mr P!


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Yes but I haven't tried it yet. Your success is encouraging me to try it. I have been walking the aisles for exercise because I can't walk much with my bad knees. (Moo is on my lap watching the letters appear on the iPad.). I did laundry and went through boxes but now my arm and hand hurt and I could barely walk to feed the cats. I've been bundling up in a robe for warmth but had to put on an electric heater I was so cold. Tv is full of disasters local and worldwide. I turned it off and did some knitting. I must have goofed on the garter border a bunch of rows back because one side of the hood had 6 stitches and the other 5. So I let the stitch drop back and caught it with a crochet hook every row. Didn't have to remove all those rows but it took time to do it. (Moo left and now Suzi came to take his place ). My eyes just closed with the iPad on my lap so I'm saying good night before I drop it.


I'd be happy if my cats were willing to stay on my lap while I'm knitting, but lately they have wanted cuddles and that makes it difficult to knit (but not impossible!) I don't know what has changed their behaviour. I'd like them to go back to laying beside me on the couch.
I like reading the news on the iPad. I go to Google News and just read the headlines.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Penny Rugs, more like applique and some pretend to be dorset buttons!


I like those.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Feel duly slapped, I've not asked and am not going to, not my problem any more. We're hoping to get out of here before it get desperate, and on that note I am off to bed while I can still get up the stairs. Good old Tia Maria. Night night. xx


Is it possible to get your property listed with more than one real estate agency. Maybe more advertising so more people can see the pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:



> I don't think they make the dyes I use anymore. Majic Carpet set of 13. I use these recipe books and special dye spoons as the measures are precise for obtaining the hues.
> 
> I'm sure other wool dyes could be used and the recipes tweaked. When these colours are actually hooked they take on a whole different look, they aren't ghastly at all!


The colours on those wheels are beautiful. I'd work with yarn dyed with those colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> For some reason or another, the county we live in decided to ban Walmart from building in our county. I can go north to several of them, but it's much more convenient to just go to the local stores. As I said, that will probably change when we move. :sm02: xxxooo


Port Hope is a "bedroom" community so we only have residences and some small specialty stores. And we have industry along the lakeshore (which is the worst place for it since it is "dirty" industry). We have to leave town for virtually everything.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What was the result of the meeting about the one at the end of your road/ xxx


Things got very quiet for a fortnight then kicked off again. At least the police reaction is always quick. We have now demanded that when people leave the flats the room is not relet. We genuinely feel that 40 people in one hostel is not workable, especially with just 2 people on duty in the evening. It simply asks for trouble. Alan found a man on the street, crying, last week. He had got into a row with a couple of other inmates, and they had thrown him out physically. Alan took him back in and told the receptionist, who did nothing, so Alan took the man back to his room. On the way he was stopped by the other man on duty who asked for his room number. When Alan met the CEO a day later the CEO jokingly asked him if he could remember his room number! Only my DH.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been hit with the germs flying around this house and am flat out miserable ????


Stay flat out, in bed, and get better.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


Lovely creatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Oh no.. was it hanging in a tree? Cleaver insects, what I noticed is there's a little round moat around the stem of the hanger... maybe put water in it? I'm hoping they won't bother it, I also have resorted to putting a good coat of vaseline on the hanger to deter them...???? :sm25: xoxox


We have one of those hummingbird feeders with the moat around the stem. I thought it was to stop the squirrels from reaching the feeder, but that didn't stop them. We've found that our T bars have been the only thing that stops the squirrels. We got some gas pipes and T connectors from the construction store and put the T bars up away from any bush or tree, then we grease the T bars. Sorry squirrels, but it looks funny when you slide back down the pipe to the ground. The grease does not affect the chipmunks who seem to be able to scurry up the pipes even with the grease,. 
I got a new oriole feeder for next year.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


You do deserve a treat. Did you buy the deer resistant beauty? It would be interesting to see if it works.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> May they both have a safe and enjoyable ride. What is the concert, always interested in your music! xoxoxo


The most recorded pianist in the world, Idil Biret (Turkish) played two Mozart concertos, which were recorded live. They were brilliantly played and it's the first time our wonderful orchestra has been recorded. I shall wait patiently for the recording to come out.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday girls. I've had another restful day. I went next door to see Karen and to hear all the gossip of the holidays. Paul (Olympic table tennis player for Britain) her son, didn't do so well this time and is now off to Germany to have a different match.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day.
> 
> Had another text from marg. And she sent a photo, it must be the first one she's ever sent, I'm proud of her???? She's only had the phone about ten years haha. She'll be back Wednesday.


Mum just discovered that the flip phone that she has had for years will do texts.
Yay Marg. I'm sure she'll have lots of photos for you when she is back.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday girls. I've had another restful day. I went next door to see Karen and to hear all the gossip of the holidays. Paul (Olympic table tennis player for Britain) her son, didn't do so well this time and is now off to Germany to have a different match.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day.
> 
> Had another text from marg. And she sent a photo, it must be the first one she's ever sent, I'm proud of her???? She's only had the phone about ten years haha. She'll be back Wednesday.


A day with nothing but gossip. How wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


Put a big globe on that hummingbird feeder and it looks very much like my oriole feeder.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Mr J. wants pancakes for lunch... I'm happy to oblige. Have a lovely Sunday everyone. xoxox


what do you have with your pancakes?


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


Elk! Lovely photos.
That elk sounds like the ones to the north of us. They were all farm raised before they were released so they are a little too people friendly. News crews have lots of pictures of them because they come up to people when they see them. Good thing that they are protected from hunting because they'd be easy to shoot. The farmers are a lot annoyed with them too because they recognize farm food and come onto the farms to eat all their hay bales,.
I have yet to go up north to see them. I still have a few weeks left before it snows.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day (even if it is Monday!)


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Penny Rugs, more like applique and some pretend to be dorset buttons!


Those are lovely. Why are they called penny rugs? Is it because you use remnants from something else?


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Today ds is 22 . talked to Jen on the phone for about two hours today, she is really missing her momma. I'm missing her too.
> She goes to planned parenthood today hopefully they can give her proof of pregnancy so she can see a real docter and try to get housing. Fingers crossed y'all even though i would prefer she move closer.. She is in Lorain Ohio.. About 7 our 8 hour drive from here ????. . i hate it ! She said she wishes i would just move up there with her lol. I will be staying about a month with her around the time for the baby to come. I can't wait to find out the sex so i can start the personalized stuff.. I'm doing hats of all colors with matching mittens now lol. And there are a few blankets and bibs and burp cloths I'm going to make. I've still got to make another bag for Lisa, but honestly having that tummy bug and Jen leaving has landed me down in the deep dumps.. But i still see light above and I'm clawing my way out of it.
> Love and hugs y'all, ima try to catch up.


Happy birthday DS.
It is also my brother Ian's birthday today.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's raining and won't get much warmer than it is now. And I didn't get my sweater done in time
> We went to DooDoo's bakery (winner of the Butter Tart Taste-off in Port Hope) and got Pumpkin Butter Tarts. Oooey gooey goodness.


I could just eat one of those right now. Then I'd regret it.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Penny Rugs, more like applique and some pretend to be dorset buttons!


They are just gorgeous!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today ds is 22 . talked to Jen on the phone for about two hours today, she is really missing her momma. I'm missing her too.
> She goes to planned parenthood today hopefully they can give her proof of pregnancy so she can see a real docter and try to get housing. Fingers crossed y'all even though i would prefer she move closer.. She is in Lorain Ohio.. About 7 our 8 hour drive from here ????. . i hate it ! She said she wishes i would just move up there with her lol. I will be staying about a month with her around the time for the baby to come. I can't wait to find out the sex so i can start the personalized stuff.. I'm doing hats of all colors with matching mittens now lol. And there are a few blankets and bibs and burp cloths I'm going to make. I've still got to make another bag for Lisa, but honestly having that tummy bug and Jen leaving has landed me down in the deep dumps.. But i still see light above and I'm clawing my way out of it.
> Love and hugs y'all, ima try to catch up.


You keep crawling up darling, you'll get there but I completely understand your feeling so low. I keep meaning to ask what is so special about Ohio, is there a reason they have gone there specifically? Hang in there kids, all will be well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's raining and won't get much warmer than it is now. And I didn't get my sweater done in time
> We went to DooDoo's bakery (winner of the Butter Tart Taste-off in Port Hope) and got Pumpkin Butter Tarts. Oooey gooey goodness.


Nice breakfast!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you. Keep making all that baby stuff. I'm sure you'll have a box of it when it is needed.
> Happy birthday to your ds.


Sorry, I missed that, Happy Birthday lovely Mr E!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Things got very quiet for a fortnight then kicked off again. At least the police reaction is always quick. We have now demanded that when people leave the flats the room is not relet. We genuinely feel that 40 people in one hostel is not workable, especially with just 2 people on duty in the evening. It simply asks for trouble. Alan found a man on the street, crying, last week. He had got into a row with a couple of other inmates, and they had thrown him out physically. Alan took him back in and told the receptionist, who did nothing, so Alan took the man back to his room. On the way he was stopped by the other man on duty who asked for his room number. When Alan met the CEO a day later the CEO jokingly asked him if he could remember his room number! Only my DH.


Sounds like it's still not being run very well, sorry for you having to deal with the results!!


----------



## quatrefoilknits

Islander said:


> ...The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


 Hello, Islander... I'm not usually on this thread, but often/usually just browse the KP forum's "Newest Pictures" and saw your posts... great photos!

Thinking of this post about garden plants and a hummingbird feeder... I enjoy our local hummingbirds and thought I would share that I especially like using the Dr. JB's 16-oz Clean Feeder, in conjunction with a clear plastic Nectar Protector ant moat for each of our 3 feeders! With each ant moat filled to about 1/3 - 1/2 capacity with water and a drop or two of dishwashing detergent, they also become effective for eliminating wasps/hornets such as yellow jackets and the larger, aggressive bald face hornets.

Its lovely to sit outside and knit in beautiful weather, with the curious hummingbirds stopping by to inspect my stitches and chat up a storm in their tiny squeaky voices. :sm11:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's raining and won't get much warmer than it is now. And I didn't get my sweater done in time
> We went to DooDoo's bakery (winner of the Butter Tart Taste-off in Port Hope) and got Pumpkin Butter Tarts. Oooey gooey goodness.


I want some NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> You answered for me. Was the paper put there for that purpose? If so, how long ago? Or did you just notice the patterning and, naturally, wanted to work with it?


The tin was covered in patterned paper and as it started to rust the paper came away from the tin.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EDT and 8'C (46'F). It's raining and won't get much warmer than it is now. And I didn't get my sweater done in time
> We went to DooDoo's bakery (winner of the Butter Tart Taste-off in Port Hope) and got Pumpkin Butter Tarts. Oooey gooey goodness.


Yum!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you. Keep making all that baby stuff. I'm sure you'll have a box of it when it is needed.
> Happy birthday to your ds.


And from me, too, Angela! Sending many comforting hugs your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No day is a good day for ironing but all done now. xx ????????????


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## BirchPoint

I love penny rugs. Beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Oh no.. was it hanging in a tree? Cleaver insects, what I noticed is there's a little round moat around the stem of the hanger... maybe put water in it? I'm hoping they won't bother it, I also have resorted to putting a good coat of vaseline on the hanger to deter them...???? :sm25: xoxox


It was hanging on a shepherds hook I never noticed the moat they might have changed the design a little because that would have been helpful!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Fireplace + TM+ Knitting goes good with frost! xoxox


I'm not sure how the TM and knitting go...a lot of my mistakes happen when alcohol is mixed with knitting :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Interesting. Do you have a sleep clinic within journeying distance? Maybe they can help you with bio-feedbackup to reach deep sleep when you want to. I'd like you to be pain free more often.
> I've found I sleep best with the sound of running water (although dog barking wakes me up immediately). So I have an ipod with recorded water sounds so I can sleep when I want to, like on an airplane or a train. I just put on my "music" and I'm asleep fairly quickly.


I don't think there are anynsleep clinics near me, but I mostly cope on short sleeps, but sometimes I will actually sleep for anything up to 11 hours, but the sleep is never continuous! I have an ipod with music on, for several different purposes, but the ear pieces irritate me; and I can't just have the music playing without using thenear piece, because dh doesn't like to beable to hear anything, qhile he is trying to sleep! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The colours on those wheels are beautiful. I'd work with yarn dyed with those colours.


I've used those recipes on fleeces...


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I'm not sure how the TM and knitting go...a lot of my mistakes happen when alcohol is mixed with knitting :sm16: :sm06:


Good morning Lisa... point taken! xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Good morning Lisa... point taken! xoxox


Good afternoon!

I am going to sit and watch the rest of the football game I started watching last night and try to finish this wrap!


----------



## Islander

quatrefoilknits said:


> Hello, Islander... I'm not usually on this thread, but often/usually just browse the KP forum's "Newest Pictures" and saw your posts... great photos!
> 
> Thinking of this post about garden plants and a hummingbird feeder... I enjoy our local hummingbirds and thought I would share that I especially like using the Dr. JB's 16-oz Clean Feeder, in conjunction with a clear plastic Nectar Protector ant moat for each of our 3 feeders! With each ant moat filled to about 1/3 - 1/2 capacity with water and a drop or two of dishwashing detergent, they also become effective for eliminating wasps/hornets such as yellow jackets and the larger, aggressive bald face hornets.
> 
> Its lovely to sit outside and knit in beautiful weather, with the curious hummingbirds stopping by to inspect my stitches and chat up a storm in their tiny squeaky voices. :sm11:


Thank you very much Quatrefoilknits for sharing how well your feeders work. If I can find that model here I will most certainly try it! I'm wondering if I could construct a moat myself to hang above... my Anna's hummers stay all winter. My mom just knit me a coffee pot cozy to keep, thinking why couldn't I knit a cozy for the feeder to insulate against freezing... a red one!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I missed that, Happy Birthday lovely Mr E!!! xxxxx


Yes, Happy Birthday Mr. Elk !


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Son wanted deer resistant bulbs to plant now for spring bloom but so far he hasn't planted them. I think I'm going to put them in big pots and cut wire to fit in the pot to keep,critters from eating them. I got wire and snips and just need time. If he puts them in the yard I'll be so happy


It's bad enough with the elk, if the squirrels started on my plants too I think I'd throw in the towel! I bet the nurseries make something like a little basket that can be buried to keep them out now. 
I am guilty of planting late Polly even with the best intentions! Hope you will get to see beautiful flowers in the Spring. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'd be happy if my cats were willing to stay on my lap while I'm knitting, but lately they have wanted cuddles and that makes it difficult to knit (but not impossible!) I don't know what has changed their behaviour. I'd like them to go back to laying beside me on the couch.
> I like reading the news on the iPad. I go to Google News and just read the headlines.


I have a cat on each arm of my recliner watching the cursor on my laptop, occasionally they will take a swat! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Yes but I haven't tried it yet. Your success is encouraging me to try it. I have been walking the aisles for exercise because I can't walk much with my bad knees. (Moo is on my lap watching the letters appear on the iPad.). I did laundry and went through boxes but now my arm and hand hurt and I could barely walk to feed the cats. I've been bundling up in a robe for warmth but had to put on an electric heater I was so cold. Tv is full of disasters local and worldwide. I turned it off and did some knitting. I must have goofed on the garter border a bunch of rows back because one side of the hood had 6 stitches and the other 5. So I let the stitch drop back and caught it with a crochet hook every row. Didn't have to remove all those rows but it took time to do it. (Moo left and now Suzi came to take his place ). My eyes just closed with the iPad on my lap so I'm saying good night before I drop it.


I cleaned fish tanks yesterday, refilling with 5 gal buckets.... I can barely move my arms today! I keep thinking about getting a python hose that can be attached to the sink to drain and refill but then I wouldn't have the benefits of the upper arm exercise anymore so I carry on! :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I'm not sure how the TM and knitting go...a lot of my mistakes happen when alcohol is mixed with knitting :sm16: :sm06:


I've usually finished knitting for the day when I start on the TM. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I have a cat on each arm of my recliner watching the cursor on my laptop, occasionally they will take a swat! xoxox


Bentley has to sit on my lap or better still as high up on my chest as he can get. Makes knitting quite hard. Xx


----------



## Islander

A rainy Monday that feels like Sunday. Think I will concoct Chow Mein today and start rearranging my middle room to put a Queen bed in it. Mr J is going to have an electric bed now. I'm going to have to get creative about where my floor loom is going to go, probably the dining room area. See what the addition of one new thing causes! Have a good Monday sisters. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has to sit on my lap or better still as high up on my chest as he can get. Makes knitting quite hard. Xx


Good afternoon Josephine, I like it when Woody lays across the back of the recliner with his legs draped over both sides of my head! Scritch Bentley for me. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I've usually finished knitting for the day when I start on the TM. xx


Are your leaves starting to fall yet? It is starting to snow leaves here! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I've used those recipes on fleeces...


That's nice. Does it know what it wants to be when it grows up?


----------



## linkan

Happy birthday to saxys Ian !


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Happy birthday to saxys Ian !


Thanks Angela. He's nearly as old as I.


----------



## London Girl

Good evening, just home from the Cancer Research shop and I did well today. Saw these adorable reindeer at the back of a shelf and grabbed them, got them for ÃÂ£2.25!! The other picture is my latest chair back cover, really pleased with it!!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've been to s and b, I bought some raffle tickets for Marie curie, we are having our coffee morning this Friday because the library had there's last week. I don't think I'll be able to go because I'm going out for lunch with Lynn. We are trying somewhere new.

Marg is still away, we txted a photo of Cadbury cake bars to her to tell her what she was missing. She wasn't jealous because she was having a large ice cream in the sun.

I've no more news I don't think. Love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> While you are sorting through the boxes, why not put a list on the outside of the boxes listing the contents. It might be easier finding what you need. My sister did this when they were flipping houses and living out of boxes for years.
> It's a good day for ironing.


It's NEVER a good day for ironing????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are your leaves starting to fall yet? It is starting to snow leaves here! xoxoxo


They're not too bad yet but with the frosts we are having a few windy days might start them off. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just home from the Cancer Research shop and I did well today. Saw these adorable reindeer at the back of a shelf and grabbed them, got them for ÃÂ£2.25!! The other picture is my latest chair back cover, really pleased with it!!


Very impressive. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> It's NEVER a good day for ironing????


Oh so true. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has to sit on my lap or better still as high up on my chest as he can get. Makes knitting quite hard. Xx


Meow, Bentley!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Are your leaves starting to fall yet? It is starting to snow leaves here! xoxoxo


Yes indeed and oh, how they always love to collect around the outside of my back gate!! Makes getting in and out tricky so in the end, I give up and shift them!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just home from the Cancer Research shop and I did well today. Saw these adorable reindeer at the back of a shelf and grabbed them, got them for ÃÂ£2.25!! The other picture is my latest chair back cover, really pleased with it!!


Great find and your chair back cover is beautiful! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just home from the Cancer Research shop and I did well today. Saw these adorable reindeer at the back of a shelf and grabbed them, got them for ÃÂ£2.25!! The other picture is my latest chair back cover, really pleased with it!!


Happy days. Two very nice new possessions.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I've usually finished knitting for the day when I start on the TM. xx


Smart thinking ???? wonder why I have not figured this out yet!!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've been to s and b, I bought some raffle tickets for Marie curie, we are having our coffee morning this Friday because the library had there's last week. I don't think I'll be able to go because I'm going out for lunch with Lynn. We are trying somewhere new.
> 
> Marg is still away, we txted a photo of Cadbury cake bars to her to tell her what she was missing. She wasn't jealous because she was having a large ice cream in the sun.
> 
> I've no more news I don't think. Love you all.


So glad you are having a good time. Cadbury cake bars! Mmm she's not jealous but I'm jealous. Love you too.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just home from the Cancer Research shop and I did well today. Saw these adorable reindeer at the back of a shelf and grabbed them, got them for ÃÂ£2.25!! The other picture is my latest chair back cover, really pleased with it!!


Both are lovely.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I'm not sure how the TM and knitting go...a lot of my mistakes happen when alcohol is mixed with knitting :sm16: :sm06:


Close to what I was going to ask....but alcohol not involved just fatigue. I am knitting the hood on the baby sweater. I got 2/3 done and saw I'd dropped a stitch on the garter stitch hood border. So I looped a strand through the dropped stitch and ran the ends as a duplicate stitch of garter. Of course it looks thicker there I asked 2 ladies at my meeting to find the mistake. One couldn't but she doesn't knit. The other knits and when I said it was in the border she located it. The perfectionist in me wants to start over the me who wants to be done with it and go on to the pants wants to leave it. Any suggestions ?


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> It's bad enough with the elk, if the squirrels started on my plants too I think I'd throw in the towel! I bet the nurseries make something like a little basket that can be buried to keep them out now.
> I am guilty of planting late Polly even with the best intentions! Hope you will get to see beautiful flowers in the Spring. xoxo


Either squirrel or chipmunk have balls that hold nuts around my old station wagon so I think they have used the motor as refuge from the winter. I figure the car is a lost cause so I'm letting them shelter there til spring when I will donate it ...not sure which group to give it to ...I'm tending toward the public tv station which I enjoy bunches There is a fat critter with lot of orangish fur and a fat furry tail. Not sure what it is but I think he's wintering under my deck... as long as he doesn't bite my dog I'm ok with it. I feel so bad for animals outdoors in winter tho I know they have warm coats and find shelter...the deer that came nose to nose with my dog through the fence hasn't been here all year so I'm thinking either he's moved on to less populated area or been killed.. I can't think it's that.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> I cleaned fish tanks yesterday, refilling with 5 gal buckets.... I can barely move my arms today! I keep thinking about getting a python hose that can be attached to the sink to drain and refill but then I wouldn't have the benefits of the upper arm exercise anymore so I carry on! :sm17:


Hub had a filter that cleaned the water and sent it back in. I think he had a fish that crawled on the glass and ate yuck.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has to sit on my lap or better still as high up on my chest as he can get. Makes knitting quite hard. Xx


Mooch puts his hip on my chest by my shoulder and rests his front end on my tum. I hold him like a football. I love your pictures of Bentley.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> That's nice. Does it know what it wants to be when it grows up?


I don't know Janet, I usually just spin it and sell it. xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Good afternoon Josephine, I like it when Woody lays across the back of the recliner with his legs draped over both sides of my head! Scritch Bentley for me. xoxox


That's precious! I had a chouowah ...worse spelling of that... who laid on the back of my neck while I drove. She always slept on my pillow above my head so I had flat hair on the top of my head in the morning.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Hub had a filter that cleaned the water and sent it back in. I think he had a fish that crawled on the glass and ate yuck.


Pleco's, best algae eaters going or the Siamese algae eaters. I have those filters too Polly but it's a big fish and I still have to maintain the nitrogen levels by adding clean water. I must be doing something right I've had him for over 12 years... :sm02: xxx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> That's precious! I had a chouowah ...worse spelling of that... who laid on the back of my neck while I drove. She always slept on my pillow above my head so I had flat hair on the top of my head in the morning.


I grew up with "chouwahwa's" , my Dad used to call them "little rats"! She sounds like you were her everything. xxx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Either squirrel or chipmunk have balls that hold nuts around my old station wagon so I think they have used the motor as refuge from the winter. I figure the car is a lost cause so I'm letting them shelter there til spring when I will donate it ...not sure which group to give it to ...I'm tending toward the public tv station which I enjoy bunches There is a fat critter with lot of orangish fur and a fat furry tail. Not sure what it is but I think he's wintering under my deck... as long as he doesn't bite my dog I'm ok with it. I feel so bad for animals outdoors in winter tho I know they have warm coats and find shelter...the deer that came nose to nose with my dog through the fence hasn't been here all year so I'm thinking either he's moved on to less populated area or been killed.. I can't think it's that.


The squirrels like to eat their stashes on the top of Mr J's truck engine and leave all the piles of maple twinges and things behind... great fire starter. Check yours before you start it ok? Can't imagine what your orange critter is? My mom has feral cats, not many left now but they have wood boxes filled with straw for the winter and she even warms their food up!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just home from the Cancer Research shop and I did well today. Saw these adorable reindeer at the back of a shelf and grabbed them, got them for ÃÂ£2.25!! The other picture is my latest chair back cover, really pleased with it!!


Reindeer are lovely as is your chair cover, you're getting a lot of use out of that bible! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed and oh, how they always love to collect around the outside of my back gate!! Makes getting in and out tricky so in the end, I give up and shift them!!


If you remember my big leaf maples the yard is a solid carpet of leaves, my leaf piles are HUGE! xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> The most recorded pianist in the world, Idil Biret (Turkish) played two Mozart concertos, which were recorded live. They were brilliantly played and it's the first time our wonderful orchestra has been recorded. I shall wait patiently for the recording to come out.


Lovely music. On a different thought...today I heard Dolly Parton singing Jolean her famous country music song but it was played at 33 1/3 speed instead of the 78 it was recorded on and it sounded normal but like a fellow was singing it. Quite unusual They said it's on YouTube. I heard it on Serious radio the Oulaw station. They also did it in Spanish which was nice.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> While you are sorting through the boxes, why not put a list on the outside of the boxes listing the contents. It might be easier finding what you need. My sister did this when they were flipping houses and living out of boxes for years.
> It's a good day for ironing.


If you number the box and keep a notebook you can list in the notebook what is in the box. I tried it using the date like 10/1.1. 10/1.2. 10/1,3 meaning I did it 10/1 October first and .1. .2. .3 was the order they were filled. Then 10/1.1 in the notebook might say red yarn, embroidery hoops, tape measure. I didn't keep it up and now know not what is where.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That quilt show sounds like a nice distraction with good deals.


I take pictures of the quilts and they make me feel content when I look at them later. People are so creative. Wish I could design knitting patterns.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning, a drizzly rainy day here. Down to see my mom yesterday, she's happy as a clam knitting baby layette jackets from her old Beehive books. Lovely lace patterns. Tells me "this is what real babies wear"! The variated yarn that you knit yours from Jacky was beautiful..
> 
> June sent an interesting story about a very friendly elk befriending firemen and nuzzling them! Thank you June!
> 
> We keep our distance out here as they are still unpredictable. This morning there were 15 on the mountain, with a young bull and the master bull. Lots of bellowing going on. I was too sleepy to notice the camera wasn't set right, the pics could have been better.
> 
> They all came down to my garden rock wall and are creating a path right through my mulch pile.


The photos are still great! I wouldn't mind seeing some emus & kangaroo near my place; but then there would be idiots whomwould try to cause them grief! ???????? We did see a Wallaby, when we dropped in on dd4, and family, while theynwere camping in the National Park of Warrens Gorge, there is a creek where they were camped, and thenWallaby was just jumping slowly along the watercourse, stopping now & then, to see what was happening around the area. The animal wasn't fussed at all, about the people every where!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> DD put some bulbs in pots by the house, but the squirrels got into them and ate them. I didn't think of putting wire over the pot.


I thought I'd trace the inner circle of the pot and use the pattern to cut the wire in a circle I found a roll of wire in the garden section of Home Depot . it's so cold now I don't want to be doing much outside yesterday I did too much in here and my heart felt cold and my legs arms and hands hurt.. I could hardly walk today. So I'm having to do minimal for a few days.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to get anymore plants. Stopped at Dinter's on the way to Mom's and spied a "deer resistant" beauty... wonder if that applies to Elk.
> The nursery is like a candy store.. dangerous. I told myself I deserve these treats after a hectic month. Some new daff's and allium to go in the bed with my "British bulbs" The hummingbird feeder is a type I've always wanted to try, it's easier to fill and keep cleaner than a bottle.


I hope you have success with all of them! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

I heard the funniest song on country music today. The line was...you can't pay me what I'm worth , I won't work that cheap.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> No day is a good day for ironing but all done now. xx ????????????


My first hub told me his mom loved to iron in front of the tv so I told him to take the basket of clothes to be ironed to her so she could have more Funtime


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp, dreary Wales. Nothing planned for the day, no ironing to do so an easy day. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and mild Surrey. Had a house full yesterday for Creative Chaos, all doing some lovely patchwork. Unwrapped some of my rust dyeing with varying rates of success and finished off some dorset button brooches.

Sorry, I am going to confuse you all again and yes it is TUESDAY, but we are shopping today and getting fish and chips as I have a rather buy day tomorrow.

HAPPY TUESDAY everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and mild Surrey. Had a house full yesterday for Creative Chaos, all doing some lovely patchwork. Unwrapped some of my rust dyeing with varying rates of success and finished off some dorset button brooches.
> 
> Sorry, I am going to confuse you all again and yes it is TUESDAY, but we are shopping today and getting fish and chips as I have a rather buy day tomorrow.
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY everyone xxx


You confuse away, I will be doing the same on Thursday as we are shopping then as DH is away all day Friday, we will completely throw a spanner in the works this week. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Great find and your chair back cover is beautiful! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, once I get into it, I am really enjoying knitting these pieces and they certainly improve the look of my battered sofas!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Both are lovely.


Thanks Polly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Close to what I was going to ask....but alcohol not involved just fatigue. I am knitting the hood on the baby sweater. I got 2/3 done and saw I'd dropped a stitch on the garter stitch hood border. So I looped a strand through the dropped stitch and ran the ends as a duplicate stitch of garter. Of course it looks thicker there I asked 2 ladies at my meeting to find the mistake. One couldn't but she doesn't knit. The other knits and when I said it was in the border she located it. The perfectionist in me wants to start over the me who wants to be done with it and go on to the pants wants to leave it. Any suggestions ?


If it's a baby sweater, the mum will be too busy to notice and the baby won't care!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Either squirrel or chipmunk have balls that hold nuts around my old station wagon so I think they have used the motor as refuge from the winter. I figure the car is a lost cause so I'm letting them shelter there til spring when I will donate it ...not sure which group to give it to ...I'm tending toward the public tv station which I enjoy bunches There is a fat critter with lot of orangish fur and a fat furry tail. Not sure what it is but I think he's wintering under my deck... as long as he doesn't bite my dog I'm ok with it. I feel so bad for animals outdoors in winter tho I know they have warm coats and find shelter...the deer that came nose to nose with my dog through the fence hasn't been here all year so I'm thinking either he's moved on to less populated area or been killed.. I can't think it's that.


That's not an orangutan under your deck by any chance?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> That's not an orangutan under your deck by any chance?!! :sm23: xxxx


Maybe a fox?


----------



## linkan

Love the deer and the chair back June.. Fantastic work.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I grew up with "chouwahwa's" , my Dad used to call them "little rats"! She sounds like you were her everything. xxx


Chihuahua? I only know cos I had a friend with one and she constantly corrected my spelling!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The squirrels like to eat their stashes on the top of Mr J's truck engine and leave all the piles of maple twinges and things behind... great fire starter. Check yours before you start it ok? Can't imagine what your orange critter is? My mom has feral cats, not many left now but they have wood boxes filled with straw for the winter and she even warms their food up!


Sorry Trish, I'm half asleep this morning and thought it was you with the orangutan!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Reindeer are lovely as is your chair cover, you're getting a lot of use out of that bible! xoxox


Thanks dear, I certainly am! I have too many knitting books that I've glanced at and put aside so I was determined to get something out of this one!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The squirrels like to eat their stashes on the top of Mr J's truck engine and leave all the piles of maple twinges and things behind... great fire starter. Check yours before you start it ok? Can't imagine what your orange critter is? My mom has feral cats, not many left now but they have wood boxes filled with straw for the winter and she even warms their food up!


Oh bless her!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> If you remember my big leaf maples the yard is a solid carpet of leaves, my leaf piles are HUGE! xoxo


Good point but why is it only my gate they settle around?!! Also, we have to pay to have garden refuse removed so I keep filling up an old dustbin with the leaves and drive them to the dump, which is a bit of a pain when they aren't my leaves, I have no trees!!!! :sm22: :sm23: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and mild Surrey. Had a house full yesterday for Creative Chaos, all doing some lovely patchwork. Unwrapped some of my rust dyeing with varying rates of success and finished off some dorset button brooches.
> 
> Sorry, I am going to confuse you all again and yes it is TUESDAY, but we are shopping today and getting fish and chips as I have a rather buy day tomorrow.
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY everyone xxx


Tuesday. Off to meet the Vetlettes for lunch!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I certainly am! I have too many knitting books that I've glanced at and put aside so I was determined to get something out of this one!!! xxxx


I read through three of my books yesterday looking for a pattern and didn't find one I liked. I must sort through them and get rid of some.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The photos are still great! I wouldn't mind seeing some emus & kangaroo near my place; but then there would be idiots whomwould try to cause them grief! ???????? We did see a Wallaby, when we dropped in on dd4, and family, while theynwere camping in the National Park of Warrens Gorge, there is a creek where they were camped, and thenWallaby was just jumping slowly along the watercourse, stopping now & then, to see what was happening around the area. The animal wasn't fussed at all, about the people every where!


We saw quite a few wallabies when we were near Baron Joey Head, North of Sydney, apparently they hang around the barbeque sites hoping to be fed!! We have a garden centre near here that has a small wildlife park and they have about 20 wallabies there!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Tuesday. Off to meet the Vetlettes for lunch!


I don't need to tell you to have fun, I know you will!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I read through three of my books yesterday looking for a pattern and didn't find one I liked. I must sort through them and get rid of some.


Oooh, good luck with that, bet you don't get rid of many!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F) and raining. Rain and drizzle are supposed to continue all day.
Port Hope has been remodeled as Derry, Maine for filming. The 2nd IT film, the one with the scary clown, has been filming in town for over a month.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry Trish, I'm half asleep this morning and thought it was you with the orangutan!!! xxxx


Wakey wakey it's nearly dinner time. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and cloudy (?) Tuesday morning!! I think we have about 20'C today, which suits me fine!! 

We had a guy who does some odd jobs round this morning as both of our garden gates need replacing. These are tall gates, about 6 foot, and they are both on the point of keeling over. I was a bit shocked when he quoted £650 but it has to be done and he's a good and reliable worker. He is also going to paint my long fence , which runs the length of my house and garden, both sides!! We have spent much more than usual on the the house this year but it is all necessary. The next job will be having my kitchen redecorated but not for a while!!

Off to see The King of Thieves this afternoon, Michael Caine and a lot of other old fogies!!! Review coming later!!

Have a good one everybody, stay well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F) and raining. Rain and drizzle are supposed to continue all day.
> Port Hope has been remodeled as Derry, Maine for filming. The 2nd IT film, the one with the scary clown, has been filming in town for over a month.


Wow!! A bit cheeky replacing your flags but I suppose it's bringing in some revenue!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wakey wakey it's nearly dinner time. xxxx :sm23:


Nah, dinner time is 1830!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We saw quite a few wallabies when we were near Baron Joey Head, North of Sydney, apparently they hang around the barbeque sites hoping to be fed!! We have a garden centre near here that has a small wildlife park and they have about 20 wallabies there!!


We have a zoo breeding place north of Oshawa that has white wallabies. You can pet the ones that are laying along the fence.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good point but why is it only my gate they settle around?!! Also, we have to pay to have garden refuse removed so I keep filling up an old dustbin with the leaves and drive them to the dump, which is a bit of a pain when they aren't my leaves, I have no trees!!!! :sm22: :sm23: xxx


We have chain link fence in the back which doesn't seem to hold the leaves at all. We only have to pick up the leaves around the metal fence out front. Leaf pickup here is free so long as you use the brown paper bags. Most of the trees around our house are locusts with tiny leaves.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have chain link fence in the back which doesn't seem to hold the leaves at all. We only have to pick up the leaves around the metal fence out front. Leaf pickup here is free so long as you use the brown paper bags. Most of the trees around our house are locusts with tiny leaves.


I bet those little leaves get everywhere!! Most if 'my' leaves seem to be sycamore but I can't see any of those trees around here, maybe they blow from a few streets away!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Chihuahua? I only know cos I had a friend with one and she constantly corrected my spelling!!! :sm23: xxxx


I saw a Chi-Pug cross on the weekend. He was a cutey with a curly tail.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I saw a Chi-Pug cross on the weekend. He was a cutey with a curly tail.


I saw someone on FB say that they had....wait for it.....a shitty-poo!!! (sorry about that) half shih-tzu, half poodle. I would have called it a shoodle but then I am a lady!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and mild Surrey. Had a house full yesterday for Creative Chaos, all doing some lovely patchwork. Unwrapped some of my rust dyeing with varying rates of success and finished off some dorset button brooches.
> 
> Sorry, I am going to confuse you all again and yes it is TUESDAY, but we are shopping today and getting fish and chips as I have a rather buy day tomorrow.
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY everyone xxx


Happy Tuesday. It's Knit Night at the old LYS, but I'm not going. I don't feel like driving in the rain, at night, when I have to get up early the next morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dreary Wales. Nothing planned for the day, no ironing to do so an easy day. Have a good one. xx


Have a good easy, non-ironing, day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> My first hub told me his mom loved to iron in front of the tv so I told him to take the basket of clothes to be ironed to her so she could have more Funtime


Good reply. I like that. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I thought I'd trace the inner circle of the pot and use the pattern to cut the wire in a circle I found a roll of wire in the garden section of Home Depot . it's so cold now I don't want to be doing much outside yesterday I did too much in here and my heart felt cold and my legs arms and hands hurt.. I could hardly walk today. So I'm having to do minimal for a few days.


I've put heavy socks on and am considering putting on my magic mitts. 
You need to sit with kitties and blankets on until you warm up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nah, dinner time is 1830!!! xxxx


In England. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The photos are still great! I wouldn't mind seeing some emus & kangaroo near my place; but then there would be idiots whomwould try to cause them grief! ???????? We did see a Wallaby, when we dropped in on dd4, and family, while theynwere camping in the National Park of Warrens Gorge, there is a creek where they were camped, and thenWallaby was just jumping slowly along the watercourse, stopping now & then, to see what was happening around the area. The animal wasn't fussed at all, about the people every where!


I saw a deer running full out north of the highway when I was driving to work. That's the same area where the deer herd was culled by the poachers so I doubt that the deer will be safe there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I saw someone on FB say that they had....wait for it.....a shitty-poo!!! (sorry about that) half shih-tzu, half poodle. I would have called it a shoodle but then I am a lady!!!!


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> If you number the box and keep a notebook you can list in the notebook what is in the box. I tried it using the date like 10/1.1. 10/1.2. 10/1,3 meaning I did it 10/1 October first and .1. .2. .3 was the order they were filled. Then 10/1.1 in the notebook might say red yarn, embroidery hoops, tape measure. I didn't keep it up and now know not what is where.


I started a list like that but didn't keep it up as the boxes were being filled faster than I could list them. My sister's list on the boxes seems to work the best because the list doesn't get separated from the boxes then.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> If you remember my big leaf maples the yard is a solid carpet of leaves, my leaf piles are HUGE! xoxo


They were HUGE leaves. Too bad the elk don't eat them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Pleco's, best algae eaters going or the Siamese algae eaters. I have those filters too Polly but it's a big fish and I still have to maintain the nitrogen levels by adding clean water. I must be doing something right I've had him for over 12 years... :sm02: xxx


What kind of fish do you have?
DD had a Jack Dempsey that she got when he was the size of a loonie and he grew to be bigger than my hand. 
12 years is a long time for a fish.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday. It's Knit Night at the old LYS, but I'm not going. I don't feel like driving in the rain, at night, when I have to get up early the next morning.


Don't blame you!! x


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I don't know Janet, I usually just spin it and sell it. xoxo


You would be right at home here in Port Hope. The town is full of spinners who usually donate their yarn to the old folks homes to those ladies who can't spin anymore because they don't have room in the old folks home for the wheels. I just wish there was more variety in the fluff at the fibre store. She stocks mostly merino.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> In England. xxxx :sm23:


That's right, you'll have to change yours when you move!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Either squirrel or chipmunk have balls that hold nuts around my old station wagon so I think they have used the motor as refuge from the winter. I figure the car is a lost cause so I'm letting them shelter there til spring when I will donate it ...not sure which group to give it to ...I'm tending toward the public tv station which I enjoy bunches There is a fat critter with lot of orangish fur and a fat furry tail. Not sure what it is but I think he's wintering under my deck... as long as he doesn't bite my dog I'm ok with it. I feel so bad for animals outdoors in winter tho I know they have warm coats and find shelter...the deer that came nose to nose with my dog through the fence hasn't been here all year so I'm thinking either he's moved on to less populated area or been killed.. I can't think it's that.


We have orange squirrels here. There is some sort of virus that turns their fur orange and yellow colours. It doesn't seem to affect them any other way, just makes them weird colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just home from the Cancer Research shop and I did well today. Saw these adorable reindeer at the back of a shelf and grabbed them, got them for ÃÂÃÂ£2.25!! The other picture is my latest chair back cover, really pleased with it!!


Those deer look like the polished aluminum statues that a place near here makes. 
http://hoseltonstudios.ca/taxonomy/term/42
No deer in their gallery at the moment, but I'm sure I've seen them there before.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. Traffic on the highway is heavier now that everyone is back to work and finished with their holidays.
Everyone have a great TUESDAY. :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's right, you'll have to change yours when you move!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Nah I'll change England. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now. Traffic on the highway is heavier now that everyone is back to work and finished with their holidays.
> Everyone have a great TUESDAY. :sm01:


Take care out there love!! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nah I'll change England. xxxx :sm15:


O...kay!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Tuesday. Off to meet the Vetlettes for lunch!


It's Tuesday and I'm off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Meeting up with a couple of friends in the late afternoon. Somewhat of a busy day, but it will be good to get out of the house and away from the noise of the machinery and trucks doing the cleanup from their demolition work last week. I think today is supposed to be the last day for now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F) and raining. Rain and drizzle are supposed to continue all day.
> Port Hope has been remodeled as Derry, Maine for filming. The 2nd IT film, the one with the scary clown, has been filming in town for over a month.


That must be so strange to have the town dressed up that way for filming! :sm16: We had rain a good portion of yesterday. I know we need it, but it gets old quickly! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Chihuahua? I only know cos I had a friend with one and she constantly corrected my spelling!!! :sm23: xxxx


My perfectionist self badly wanted to correct the spelling of that word, but I fought against it; knowing that someone would do it. Thanks for not letting mesown, June! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I saw someone on FB say that they had....wait for it.....a shitty-poo!!! (sorry about that) half shih-tzu, half poodle. I would have called it a shoodle but then I am a lady!!!!


I agree with your choice, so much more pleasant to say!


----------



## RookieRetiree

No bids on the house yet, so we’re getting a statue of St. Joseph to bury in the front yard. The house across the street has sold after the owner decreased his price by $50k in 3 separate increments. He lost big time on the house as he bought it before the housing collapse in 2007. We have two more appointments to view and if nothing by Friday, we’ll lower our price too. The framing of the house in TN is slow also so we don’t know for sure when we’ll be moving there. Plus, I have a major chest/head cold and DD and DGS have the stomach flu so just bad news around here. Hugs to all (sans germs).


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> No bids on the house yet, so we're getting a statue of St. Joseph to bury in the front yard. The house across the street has sold after the owner decreased his price by $50k in 3 separate increments. He lost big time on the house as he bought it before the housing collapse in 2007. We have two more appointments to view and if nothing by Friday, we'll lower our price too. The framing of the house in TN is slow also so we don't know for sure when we'll be moving there. Plus, I have a major chest/head cold and DD and DGS have the stomach flu so just bad news around here. Hugs to all (sans germs).


I'm so sorry, Jeanette! Sending you many healing and comforting hugs. I hope you all get well soon and that the two viewers this week will come through. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Jeanette! Sending you many healing and comforting hugs. I hope you all get well soon and that the two viewers this week will come through. xxxooo


Thank you.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F) and raining. Rain and drizzle are supposed to continue all day.
> Port Hope has been remodeled as Derry, Maine for filming. The 2nd IT film, the one with the scary clown, has been filming in town for over a month.


Creepy!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We have chain link fence in the back which doesn't seem to hold the leaves at all. We only have to pick up the leaves around the metal fence out front. Leaf pickup here is free so long as you use the brown paper bags. Most of the trees around our house are locusts with tiny leaves.


Our pick-up is free but you have to buy the paper bags, at £1 each.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's right, you'll have to change yours when you move!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


No she won't. She'll just have to call it lunch.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Chihuahua? I only know cos I had a friend with one and she constantly corrected my spelling!!! :sm23: xxxx


I know but I thought Polly's version was creative and sweet. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F) and raining. Rain and drizzle are supposed to continue all day.
> Port Hope has been remodeled as Derry, Maine for filming. The 2nd IT film, the one with the scary clown, has been filming in town for over a month.


Your old brick buildings are quaint and I love the banner! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and cloudy (?) Tuesday morning!! I think we have about 20'C today, which suits me fine!!
> 
> We had a guy who does some odd jobs round this morning as both of our garden gates need replacing. These are tall gates, about 6 foot, and they are both on the point of keeling over. I was a bit shocked when he quoted £650 but it has to be done and he's a good and reliable worker. He is also going to paint my long fence , which runs the length of my house and garden, both sides!! We have spent much more than usual on the the house this year but it is all necessary. The next job will be having my kitchen redecorated but not for a while!!
> 
> Off to see The King of Thieves this afternoon, Michael Caine and a lot of other old fogies!!! Review coming later!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Outside is going to look wonderful. Michael Caine is one of the best. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> They were HUGE leaves. Too bad the elk don't eat them.


They don't do much with Maple anything... did you hear of the new trade deal, bad for our dairy farmers. We have the best milk anywhere, bringing in cheap milk for the cheese and yogurt producers shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> What kind of fish do you have?
> DD had a Jack Dempsey that she got when he was the size of a loonie and he grew to be bigger than my hand.
> 12 years is a long time for a fish.


A huge Blood Parrot Cichlid and a lone Clown fish now. Different tanks. I'd have a 75gal US but Mr. J says the joists won't hold over 1000 lbs of water!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You would be right at home here in Port Hope. The town is full of spinners who usually donate their yarn to the old folks homes to those ladies who can't spin anymore because they don't have room in the old folks home for the wheels. I just wish there was more variety in the fluff at the fibre store. She stocks mostly merino.


I'm going to send you a care package, just something to play with.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Those deer look like the polished aluminum statues that a place near here makes.
> http://hoseltonstudios.ca/taxonomy/term/42
> No deer in their gallery at the moment, but I'm sure I've seen them there before.


How come one never see's Elk? :sm06:


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> No bids on the house yet, so we're getting a statue of St. Joseph to bury in the front yard. The house across the street has sold after the owner decreased his price by $50k in 3 separate increments. He lost big time on the house as he bought it before the housing collapse in 2007. We have two more appointments to view and if nothing by Friday, we'll lower our price too. The framing of the house in TN is slow also so we don't know for sure when we'll be moving there. Plus, I have a major chest/head cold and DD and DGS have the stomach flu so just bad news around here. Hugs to all (sans germs).


So sorry to hear you are under the weather, sending hugs. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> So sorry to hear you are under the weather, sending hugs. xxx


Thank you.


----------



## Islander

Sun is trying to come out. I'm off today to take down some donations to the local thrift and get some groceries. Just have to light the fire before I go and make lunch for my man. Have a good day all. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My perfectionist self badly wanted to correct the spelling of that word, but I fought against it; knowing that someone would do it. Thanks for not letting mesown, June! ????????


You're welcome, the spelling police I am not but it's such a peculiar word!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> No bids on the house yet, so we're getting a statue of St. Joseph to bury in the front yard. The house across the street has sold after the owner decreased his price by $50k in 3 separate increments. He lost big time on the house as he bought it before the housing collapse in 2007. We have two more appointments to view and if nothing by Friday, we'll lower our price too. The framing of the house in TN is slow also so we don't know for sure when we'll be moving there. Plus, I have a major chest/head cold and DD and DGS have the stomach flu so just bad news around here. Hugs to all (sans germs).


Oh bless! Big hugs back to you and yours and you can keep the germs!! So sorry someone hasn't fallen in love with your house yet, I thought it was beautiful but as we know, it's only worth what someone will pay and you are somewhat committed so, needs must. Feel better soon dear and good luck with the next viewings!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Our pick-up is free but you have to buy the paper bags, at £1 each.


I think ours is £33 per year for a fortnightly collection. I think I will just pay it next year!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I know but I thought Polly's version was creative and sweet. xoxo


...and we all knew what she meant!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Outside is going to look wonderful. Michael Caine is one of the best. xoxo


Yes, I agree but maybe not this time. I kind of thought it would be a bit like an updated Italian Job but it was very lame amd if they had taken out all the four-letter swear words, there would have been no dialogue!!!! 3/10! :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> How come one never see's Elk? :sm06:


Yeah right! Maybe it really _was_ elk pulling santa's sleigh?!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I went to the over 60's today and won... £1.50 ! And a tin of tomato soup. But I had a great time. Nothing else has happened today. Marg comes home tomorrow but I won't see her until Thursday.

All of you have a good night.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to the over 60's today and won... £1.50 ! And a tin of tomato soup. But I had a great time. Nothing else has happened today. Marg comes home tomorrow but I won't see her until Thursday.
> 
> All of you have a good night.


Great, still winning if not a lot this time it all counts. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> You confuse away, I will be doing the same on Thursday as we are shopping then as DH is away all day Friday, we will completely throw a spanner in the works this week. xx :sm23:


And...I'm back to stopping at Stephens tomorrow(Wednesday) for this week, then next week it's Thursday then the week after its Wednesday again. The week after that I'll have the girls here if they survive the night...not always easy in our house????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> And...I'm back to stopping at Stephens tomorrow(Wednesday) for this week, then next week it's Thursday then the week after its Wednesday again. The week after that I'll have the girls here if they survive the night...not always easy in our house????


It does look as though everyone is out to confuse everyone else, I can see chaos ahead. xx :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Close to what I was going to ask....but alcohol not involved just fatigue. I am knitting the hood on the baby sweater. I got 2/3 done and saw I'd dropped a stitch on the garter stitch hood border. So I looped a strand through the dropped stitch and ran the ends as a duplicate stitch of garter. Of course it looks thicker there I asked 2 ladies at my meeting to find the mistake. One couldn't but she doesn't knit. The other knits and when I said it was in the border she located it. The perfectionist in me wants to start over the me who wants to be done with it and go on to the pants wants to leave it. Any suggestions ?


I would try to use a crochet hook and bring it back up but it will probably be tight there but I have fixed dropped stitches this way!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Pleco's, best algae eaters going or the Siamese algae eaters. I have those filters too Polly but it's a big fish and I still have to maintain the nitrogen levels by adding clean water. I must be doing something right I've had him for over 12 years... :sm02: xxx


That's a long time to have a fish my dad had fish tanks most of our child hood!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> If it's a baby sweater, the mum will be too busy to notice and the baby won't care!! xxx


Your right. I fussed it a bit and it doesn't show as much. I think I hid too much of the yarn tail so it looked thick so I took most of the tail out and it seems better. Son said the baby won't care too. I have a cold and am sneezing. I heard it was going around the schools. I catch everything. thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> That's not an orangutan under your deck by any chance?!! :sm23: xxxx


As long as it's not a skunk. I passed over a dead skunk tonight and the car carried the odor.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Maybe a fox?


I don't think so. it looked like a running Daniel Boone cap but deep orange not pumpkin. Looked long thick hair. .


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Chihuahua? I only know cos I had a friend with one and she constantly corrected my spelling!!! :sm23: xxxx


Hard word to spell. she had a sweet personality. A high school chum had one and it always bit our other friend's ankle when she fetched her owner at bus time. I may have already told him I carried her in a baby carrier around my neck and when I asked for baby fabric in Joan fabric my dog popped her head out of the carrier because her name was Baby. The sales woman never mentioned the dog I think she thought I was crazy having a dog in a baby carrier covered by a nursing panel. I plugged the holes for the baby's feet with small pockets and put dog bones in there. Baby liked to cuddle down inside and I could take her in stores since I couldn't leave her in a hot car.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Sorry Trish, I'm half asleep this morning and thought it was you with the orangutan!!! xxxx


The critters ate the wiring in my motor. I found pads called Fresh Cab which are used on farm equipment I think to keep critter away. Tractor Supply doesn't sell them anymore the gas station fastened two in my motor of the new car. I think the old car will cost too much to totally repair. I ruined the computer driving it with the damaged wires. Paid $1200 for new computer and wiring But third gear is dropping. It's sat many months and battery died and tires flattened. It's an eye soar in my driveway as is the station wagon with the nut balls around it. I'm overwhelmed with mom's house and my house, plus the camper. Would cost about $1500 to fix the transmission. I love that car better than,my new one so I decide to fix it one day then not to fix it the next.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Oh bless her!!xxx


Yes, she's very nice to do that for them. I leave kibble for them to eat in the alley I'd let them sleep in the garage but the guy who stores his 2 cars ther filled the places where they could get in and he's worried about his cars. My other friend put heated rock under water so it wouldn't freeze and let's them sleep in his barn where he lives.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good point but why is it only my gate they settle around?!! Also, we have to pay to have garden refuse removed so I keep filling up an old dustbin with the leaves and drive them to the dump, which is a bit of a pain when they aren't my leaves, I have no trees!!!! :sm22: :sm23: xxx


Mom's neightbor has trees and they send leaves on her flat roof plugging up the drain. We had 2 feet of water on the roof so now I have to get a guy to climb up in the roof and free the drain.


----------



## linkan

Poop .


----------



## linkan

I just lost everything i wrote.

I think I'll go to sleep and start this day again in an hour.
After all...practice makes perfect lol


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> And...I'm back to stopping at Stephens tomorrow(Wednesday) for this week, then next week it's Thursday then the week after its Wednesday again. The week after that I'll have the girls here if they survive the night...not always easy in our house????


They'll survive on laughter!


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> As long as it's not a skunk. I passed over a dead skunk tonight and the car carried the odor.


Oh Polly, only you could do that. How on earth do you get rid of the smell?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It another mild day.

Off to Library craft club this morning and then its singing tonight.

Happy WEDNESDAY xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dark, dull Wales, at least it isn't raining at the moment unlike yesterday when it drizzled all day. Finished another 1898 hat last night and have started on a pair of baby ugg boots, just filling in time until I can get to the yarn shop tomorrow. Have a good day we're half way through the week. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EDT and 11'C (52'F). After 2 days of cool wet dreariness, the weathermen are saying that we will have a peek of sunshine today. I've changed twice as they change their minds about temperature today. It's now going to be cool (up to 16'C) warming up overnight to 20'C. So I'll be able to have the windows open overnight. I just have to wear a sweater during the day today. 
I only had one kitty wanting cuddles last night so I was able to get some more knitting done on the swoncho. I took the swoncho to work but didn't find any time or place to work on it. I think I'll leave it at home until I get to the stockinette at the bottom and the ribbed sleeves, then I'll only have to carry one colour.
After 2 attempts, the broken blind over the kitchen window has been replaced with the exact same kind of blind. Apparently I don't know my own strength as I pulled the gears out of the top of the blind. I think it was already cracked and I just "helped" it fall apart. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dark, dull Wales, at least it isn't raining at the moment unlike yesterday when it drizzled all day. Finished another 1898 hat last night and have started on a pair of baby ugg boots, just filling in time until I can get to the yarn shop tomorrow. Have a good day we're half way through the week. xx


Have you seen the little baby boots/slippers that look like converse running shoes. I want to do some of those, but I need to get the right yarn for them.
DD went for a walk yesterday and came back drenched. I told her to take an umbrella.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It another mild day.
> 
> Off to Library craft club this morning and then its singing tonight.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY xxxxx


Enjoy your crafting.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Poop .


Sorry hon, :sm01: Have a better day when you wake up again.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Mom's neightbor has trees and they send leaves on her flat roof plugging up the drain. We had 2 feet of water on the roof so now I have to get a guy to climb up in the roof and free the drain.


I have a paper birch tree about 10 feet from the front of the house. It is now taller than the house and the top branches are curved over the roof. I know that the gutters are full but I can't get any roof men to climb up there and clear them, and my ladder is two feet too short. I also need to get another section of downspout. We had a downspout that just ended on top of the porch and caused Niagara Falls to fall over the edge of the porch. We've added a section to make it empty into the gutter around the porch but I think it needs it's own downspout to the ground. That may be my project for this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> The critters ate the wiring in my motor. I found pads called Fresh Cab which are used on farm equipment I think to keep critter away. Tractor Supply doesn't sell them anymore the gas station fastened two in my motor of the new car. I think the old car will cost too much to totally repair. I ruined the computer driving it with the damaged wires. Paid $1200 for new computer and wiring But third gear is dropping. It's sat many months and battery died and tires flattened. It's an eye soar in my driveway as is the station wagon with the nut balls around it. I'm overwhelmed with mom's house and my house, plus the camper. Would cost about $1500 to fix the transmission. I love that car better than,my new one so I decide to fix it one day then not to fix it the next.


I had a 2nd car on my property for a couple of years. I would only have received $20 from the wrecker for it. It still ran just couldn't do longer trips so it was good for around town only. I had hoped that DD would get her license and drive it, but she said she preferred me playing taxi so I eventually got rid of the car.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Hard word to spell. she had a sweet personality. A high school chum had one and it always bit our other friend's ankle when she fetched her owner at bus time. I may have already told him I carried her in a baby carrier around my neck and when I asked for baby fabric in Joan fabric my dog popped her head out of the carrier because her name was Baby. The sales woman never mentioned the dog I think she thought I was crazy having a dog in a baby carrier covered by a nursing panel. I plugged the holes for the baby's feet with small pockets and put dog bones in there. Baby liked to cuddle down inside and I could take her in stores since I couldn't leave her in a hot car.


I've seen lots of small dogs in strollers here. When we have snow in the winter, the little dogs can't get over the banks. I'd prefer to see the little dogs carried or in strollers than being dragged through the slush and snow.
All of our stores allow dogs into the lobby now instead of sitting in hot cars in the summer, and freezing in the cars in the winter. My neighbour's son takes his little dachshunds everywhere with him. I don't think his mother likes them left in the house alone.'


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Your right. I fussed it a bit and it doesn't show as much. I think I hid too much of the yarn tail so it looked thick so I took most of the tail out and it seems better. Son said the baby won't care too. I have a cold and am sneezing. I heard it was going around the schools. I catch everything. thanks for the encouragement.


The new guy at work is sneezing. He was just at a wedding and said that everyone was sneezing there. He doesn't have any sick time so he has to come to work, sick or not. I've been taking my Sambuccol (Black Elderberry, Zinc, Vitamin C & Honey.)and so far, it's working.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> And...I'm back to stopping at Stephens tomorrow(Wednesday) for this week, then next week it's Thursday then the week after its Wednesday again. The week after that I'll have the girls here if they survive the night...not always easy in our house????


You'll all be chatting so much that you won't get much sleep. So sleep well ahead of time :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to the over 60's today and won... £1.50 ! And a tin of tomato soup. But I had a great time. Nothing else has happened today. Marg comes home tomorrow but I won't see her until Thursday.
> 
> All of you have a good night.


I love tomato soup. Just head it up with a couple of basil leaves. Yum.
A win is still a win, even if it is smaller.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yeah right! Maybe it really _was_ elk pulling santa's sleigh?!!!


I bet someone could tame an elk and train it to pull a sleigh.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh bless! Big hugs back to you and yours and you can keep the germs!! So sorry someone hasn't fallen in love with your house yet, I thought it was beautiful but as we know, it's only worth what someone will pay and you are somewhat committed so, needs must. Feel better soon dear and good luck with the next viewings!! xxxxx


The TV just said that the hot housing market has now cooled to a more regular housing market. It will pick up in the spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sun is trying to come out. I'm off today to take down some donations to the local thrift and get some groceries. Just have to light the fire before I go and make lunch for my man. Have a good day all. xoxoxo


The fellow that I used to work with, who bought a house in Nova Scotia, has a wood furnace. I've never heard of one of before. Wood stove, yes, but not a wood furnace.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> How come one never see's Elk? :sm06:


I saw some of the last eastern elk in Ontario before they were killed and went extinct. I was 19 or 20 at the time, and I heard the male whistling and followed the sound in my car. I found a small herd of 1 male with a beautiful rack of antlers and 5 cows in a field beside Lake Ontario. The eastern elk were darker than the ones I saw in BC. It was foggy and cool, and was in the fall, probably October. I heard the male whistling for a couple of days then one morning I heard a whole lot of gunshot and that was the end of the elk.
Since 2010, the government has been reintroducing elk from Alberta (where they have a surplus) into Ontario. But these ones have been farm raised and are just a little too friendly and are spotted a lot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A huge Blood Parrot Cichlid and a lone Clown fish now. Different tanks. I'd have a 75gal US but Mr. J says the joists won't hold over 1000 lbs of water!


The biggest I had was a 50 gal. That was for DD's Jack Dempsey and a croaking catfish companion.
I tried one of those Python things, but it required two people. One to keep the end from falling out of the tank and one to start and stop the water. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late. Shoot. I'm not going to get a parking space now. And I still have to drag out the bins.
Everyone have a great day


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The new guy at work is sneezing. He was just at a wedding and said that everyone was sneezing there. He doesn't have any sick time so he has to come to work, sick or not. I've been taking my Sambuccol (Black Elderberry, Zinc, Vitamin C & Honey.)and so far, it's working.


I hope it continues to do so and that you stay well!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It another mild day.
> 
> Off to Library craft club this morning and then its singing tonight.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY xxxxx


Good morning from a dry Northwest! It's a bit chilly here this morning - around 41F. Some areas are around freezing, so I'll be happy with the 40sF. Not much planned for today, so will get some knitting done. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a gloriously sunny Surrey. Had fun at the Library this morning. Sorted out the workshop that I will be running there on Saturday and I am now going to do a bit of knitting before singing tonight. xx


----------



## Islander

A cold overcast morning 43F. Chilly in the house yet even with the fire lit. DD2 emailed to see if I wanted to adopt a cockatoo. They need a lot of attention and bird keeping knowledge. Just what I need a screeching cockatoo to liven things up! No thank you DD.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a dry Northwest! It's a bit chilly here this morning - around 41F. Some areas are around freezing, so I'll be happy with the 40sF. Not much planned for today, so will get some knitting done. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Time to bring out the woolies and long underwear! xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> The biggest I had was a 50 gal. That was for DD's Jack Dempsey and a croaking catfish companion.
> I tried one of those Python things, but it required two people. One to keep the end from falling out of the tank and one to start and stop the water. I wasn't impressed.


I have one of Mr. J's spring clamps to hold the tank end of my syphon in the water when my hands aren't on it just for those exact reasons... usually ended up washing the floor previously. :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some of the last eastern elk in Ontario before they were killed and went extinct. I was 19 or 20 at the time, and I heard the male whistling and followed the sound in my car. I found a small herd of 1 male with a beautiful rack of antlers and 5 cows in a field beside Lake Ontario. The eastern elk were darker than the ones I saw in BC. It was foggy and cool, and was in the fall, probably October. I heard the male whistling for a couple of days then one morning I heard a whole lot of gunshot and that was the end of the elk.
> Since 2010, the government has been reintroducing elk from Alberta (where they have a surplus) into Ontario. But these ones have been farm raised and are just a little too friendly and are spotted a lot.


I had one poached right on my property with a bow and arrow Christmas Eve a few years ago. A bull elk. I thought he was sleeping. A real way to spoil Christmas Day.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Poop .


Double poop. :sm22:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Have you seen the little baby boots/slippers that look like converse running shoes. I want to do some of those, but I need to get the right yarn for them.
> DD went for a walk yesterday and came back drenched. I told her to take an umbrella.


My girls used to refuse umbrella's in their teens..... they weren't cool, better to look like a drowned river otter. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes, I agree but maybe not this time. I kind of thought it would be a bit like an updated Italian Job but it was very lame amd if they had taken out all the four-letter swear words, there would have been no dialogue!!!! 3/10! :sm22:


Thank you for the warning. :sm25: Hope your next review is better! xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> That's a long time to have a fish my dad had fish tanks most of our child hood!


I have some of the family equipment and books, I've always enjoyed fish. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

I've had some bad news today. Yesterday Karen next door was taken into hospital and she has Sepsis. The family is worried sick. I'm just waiting for news tonight of how she is. She seems to get everything I'm so concerned for her.

Marg is back tonight but I'm at Stephens so I haven't told her about Karen yet.i hope that everything is going to be alright..


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've had some bad news today. Yesterday Karen next door was taken into hospital and she has Sepsis. The family is worried sick. I'm just waiting for news tonight of how she is. She seems to get everything I'm so concerned for her.
> 
> Marg is back tonight but I'm at Stephens so I haven't told her about Karen yet.i hope that everything is going to be alright..


Oh, Susan, I'm so sorry. Sending many prayers and healing vibes for her. And many comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Double poop. :sm22:


Double poop and poop again????


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Susan, I'm so sorry. Sending many prayers and healing vibes for her. And many comforting hugs to you! xxxooo


Thanx pam. We've only been friends a bout four years but we got close when I lost Albert. I'd hate anything to happen to her. She's had more of he fair share of illness. She's only been paralysed six years. She's limited to the use of her hands too. She's had two operations to try and unlock her hands but they never worked. I'm feeling sad for her.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thanx pam. We've only been friends a bout four years but we got close when I lost Albert. I'd hate anything to happen to her. She's had more of he fair share of illness. She's only been paralysed six years. She's limited to the use of her hands too. She's had two operations to try and unlock her hands but they never worked. I'm feeling sad for her.


She definitely has had more than her fair share. I hope her body responds well and quickly to the treatment they are giving her. Lots of love to you! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've had some bad news today. Yesterday Karen next door was taken into hospital and she has Sepsis. The family is worried sick. I'm just waiting for news tonight of how she is. She seems to get everything I'm so concerned for her.
> 
> Marg is back tonight but I'm at Stephens so I haven't told her about Karen yet.i hope that everything is going to be alright..


That's a hard hit Susan, hoping that your dear friend Karen overcomes her sepsis... you both have my prayers and love. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull but dry Wales, everyone has been very quiet through the night not one posting. Off shopping later then will see what the day brings after that. Am going to cuddle and buy some yarn this morning and try and donate my excess completed works. Might even get to buy some food. Have a good day if there's any one there to have one. :sm09: xx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I love tomato soup. Just head it up with a couple of basil leaves. Yum.
> A win is still a win, even if it is smaller.


Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches YUUMMY!!????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Double poop and poop again????


Double triple poop ????. ???? i love it when a word spreads lmao .
Y'all are so awesome


----------



## linkan

Susan i hope your friend is Okay bless her heart. Sepsis is very devastating. Prayers and strength sent her way. ????


----------



## linkan

I'm going to attempt sleep again ladies. Nothing new really to report. I've got sewing circle tomorrow. .. 
Roll on October 20th it's the fiber festival for Lisa and me.
Gotta get my hands on some yummy yarn. 
I need a shopping trip to a fabric shop too, I'm going to make some burp cloths for baby Buba .. That's dd's new last name. 
You can laugh it's okay.. I did.. It's pronounced boo-buh ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. Had fun with singing last night. Our teacher couldn't make it so one of the other girls and me took the group. We were all trying to outsing one another, but we made a nice sound. Lots of improvised harmonies.

After the library group yesterday I went into town and bought a huge basket in the charity shop. This is being donated to the library full of wool with some knitting so anyone visiting the library can do a bit.

Nothing much planned for today, spent rather too long on my feet yesterday so my legs need a rest. Might just have to do some knitting.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 16'C (61'F) and raining. It's going down to 0'C (32'F), if not lower, overnight. Tonight is Knit Night and my LYS.
There are some nasty sounds coming from the basement door. The kitties didn't want to go downstairs last night. We had to bribe them.
My swoncho is coming along, although I don't like the colours in the current row.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A cold overcast morning 43F. Chilly in the house yet even with the fire lit. DD2 emailed to see if I wanted to adopt a cockatoo. They need a lot of attention and bird keeping knowledge. Just what I need a screeching cockatoo to liven things up! No thank you DD.


So she didn't give you the bird then?!! :sm12: :sm23: You are very wise, they can be great company but I think you have quite enough to deal with at the moment, quite apart from the noise!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. Had fun with singing last night. Our teacher couldn't make it so one of the other girls and me took the group. We were all trying to outsing one another, but we made a nice sound. Lots of improvised harmonies.
> 
> After the library group yesterday I went into town and bought a huge basket in the charity shop. This is being donated to the library full of wool with some knitting so anyone visiting the library can do a bit.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, spent rather too long on my feet yesterday so my legs need a rest. Might just have to do some knitting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


It sounds like you all were more "creative" without the teacher.
That's a nice thing to do for the library. Our librarians would probably shoosh me out if I sat in the library with knitting.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm going to attempt sleep again ladies. Nothing new really to report. I've got sewing circle tomorrow. ..
> Roll on October 20th it's the fiber festival for Lisa and me.
> Gotta get my hands on some yummy yarn.
> I need a shopping trip to a fabric shop too, I'm going to make some burp cloths for baby Buba .. That's dd's new last name.
> You can laugh it's okay.. I did.. It's pronounced boo-buh ????


I'm going to snicker every time I pass one of my co-worker's cubicles. She had a mug there that she calls Baby Bubba. 
Have a fun time at the fabric shop. Our fabric shop is full of Halloween and Christmas fabric.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but dry Wales, everyone has been very quiet through the night not one posting. Off shopping later then will see what the day brings after that. Am going to cuddle and buy some yarn this morning and try and donate my excess completed works. Might even get to buy some food. Have a good day if there's any one there to have one. :sm09: xx


Spend lots of time in the yarn store. You need lots of wooly cuddling. My LYS keeps bringing in new yarns so I'm going to browse tonight when I don't have DD with me. They are holding a cardigan knit-a-long this month. I have 3 or 4 cardigans in various stages, which the owner says will qualify for the knit-a-long, so I might even get a couple finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> A cold overcast morning 43F. Chilly in the house yet even with the fire lit. DD2 emailed to see if I wanted to adopt a cockatoo. They need a lot of attention and bird keeping knowledge. Just what I need a screeching cockatoo to liven things up! No thank you DD.





London Girl said:


> So she didn't give you the bird then?!! :sm12: :sm23: You are very wise, they can be great company but I think you have quite enough to deal with at the moment, quite apart from the noise!! xxxx


I was asked to babysit a 3 month old sulphur crested cockatoo. He had separation anxiety and was jealous of the kitties, so he wanted to be cuddled all the time, so I would give him all my attention. He only screamed when I put him down. As long as he was on my shoulder or cuddled, he was quiet. He was a lot of work to keep clean as he wasn't fully housebroken yet.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I had one poached right on my property with a bow and arrow Christmas Eve a few years ago. A bull elk. I thought he was sleeping. A real way to spoil Christmas Day.


Oh no, how awful and disgusting xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thank you for the warning. :sm25: Hope your next review is better! xxx


You're welcome! I think it's Johnny English next week, not a big fan of Rowan Atkinson but he is brilliant in these films!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've had some bad news today. Yesterday Karen next door was taken into hospital and she has Sepsis. The family is worried sick. I'm just waiting for news tonight of how she is. She seems to get everything I'm so concerned for her.
> 
> Marg is back tonight but I'm at Stephens so I haven't told her about Karen yet.i hope that everything is going to be alright..


Oh bless her, that can be very dangerous, as I'm sure you know and I am sending her healing hugs and good wishes for a complete and speedy recovery! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thanx pam. We've only been friends a bout four years but we got close when I lost Albert. I'd hate anything to happen to her. She's had more of he fair share of illness. She's only been paralysed six years. She's limited to the use of her hands too. She's had two operations to try and unlock her hands but they never worked. I'm feeling sad for her.


I hope she responds to the treatment and gets better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My girls used to refuse umbrella's in their teens..... they weren't cool, better to look like a drowned river otter. :sm17:


I'll bet the boys liked that look too. :sm16: Kids!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but dry Wales, everyone has been very quiet through the night not one posting. Off shopping later then will see what the day brings after that. Am going to cuddle and buy some yarn this morning and try and donate my excess completed works. Might even get to buy some food. Have a good day if there's any one there to have one. :sm09: xx


I'm here! Late start this morning, we overslept and then had to go to the shops as the gks are staying over on Friday night and as it is Jake's 14th birthday today, we wanted to get some goodies in for them! Then we had a go at realigning a kitchen cupboard door hinge. DH lost one of the screws but it seemed to work anyway so, result!!! In a minute, we have to go and tackle some of this ivy that is growing all over the shed and the fence, didn't realise it had taken such a hold!! Catch you all later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches YUUMMY!!????


Oh yes, one of my favourite lunches!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Double triple poop ????. ???? i love it when a word spreads lmao .
> Y'all are so awesome


Can you girls stop pooping please, it's going everywhere!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I had one poached right on my property with a bow and arrow Christmas Eve a few years ago. A bull elk. I thought he was sleeping. A real way to spoil Christmas Day.


What a waste to shoot an elk and then not take it for food.
There is so much poaching in this area and the authorities are spread too thin to catch any of it. We've seen several hunting blinds along the beach and in the trees of the crown land. There were even duck hunting blinds in the conservation area! These were all well built blinds. We couldn't pull them apart, so they probably took their time to make them.
If any of the protected elk made their way to this area, they would get killed.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm going to attempt sleep again ladies. Nothing new really to report. I've got sewing circle tomorrow. ..
> Roll on October 20th it's the fiber festival for Lisa and me.
> Gotta get my hands on some yummy yarn.
> I need a shopping trip to a fabric shop too, I'm going to make some burp cloths for baby Buba .. That's dd's new last name.
> You can laugh it's okay.. I did.. It's pronounced boo-buh ????


So...bubba Buba then!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 16'C (61'F) and raining. It's going down to 0'C (32'F), if not lower, overnight. Tonight is Knit Night and my LYS.
> There are some nasty sounds coming from the basement door. The kitties didn't want to go downstairs last night. We had to bribe them.
> My swoncho is coming along, although I don't like the colours in the current row.


Wow, that's stunning, is it intarsia? What is making the noise in the basement Nitzy, you're giving me the creeps!!! Sorry you have it so cold already, the temps really swing about dramatically for you, don't they?!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have one of Mr. J's spring clamps to hold the tank end of my syphon in the water when my hands aren't on it just for those exact reasons... usually ended up washing the floor previously. :sm23:


I ended up using a spare pump to pump into a pail. That ended up being less messy. 
I still have 2 or 3 pumps downstairs, but my tanks are all gone.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Time to bring out the woolies and long underwear! xoxox


I'm wearing my winter pants already and heavy socks. No wooly underwear yet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a dry Northwest! It's a bit chilly here this morning - around 41F. Some areas are around freezing, so I'll be happy with the 40sF. Not much planned for today, so will get some knitting done. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


There's been over a foot of snow in the prairies here and the temperatures have not allowed that snow to melt. I don't like it when winter starts early.
I need to knit faster.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Can you girls stop pooping please, it's going everywhere!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


There were free buttons on one of the displays in the lobby at work, but they didn't have a poop emoji button. I looked. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's stunning, is it intarsia? What is making the noise in the basement Nitzy, you're giving me the creeps!!! Sorry you have it so cold already, the temps really swing about dramatically for you, don't they?!!! xxxx


It's fair isle technique. 
The cats are fighting in front of the basement door. Someone got in front of mama-kitty and she is disciplining her children. ie. screaming at them to behave.
The temperature swings are getting more erratic. Next Tuesday is supposed to be high 20's with humidity. 
I dress in layers. I'm lucky that I have both my summer and winter clothes in my room at the same time. My closet is a lot stuffed, but I can find something to wear that matches the weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

Shoot, late again. I'm going to have to set an alarm for getting out the door.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 16'C (61'F) and raining. It's going down to 0'C (32'F), if not lower, overnight. Tonight is Knit Night and my LYS.
> There are some nasty sounds coming from the basement door. The kitties didn't want to go downstairs last night. We had to bribe them.
> My swoncho is coming along, although I don't like the colours in the current row.


It's looking good. Have a great time at Knit Night tonight. I don't have much planned for today. Supposed to be another nice day here, with rain coming back in tomorrow but only for a short time. We're supposed to have a nice weekend before more rain next week. We'll see how the forecast holds up. :sm02: Be safe as you travel. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm here! Late start this morning, we overslept and then had to go to the shops as the gks are staying over on Friday night and as it is Jake's 14th birthday today, we wanted to get some goodies in for them! Then we had a go at realigning a kitchen cupboard door hinge. DH lost one of the screws but it seemed to work anyway so, result!!! In a minute, we have to go and tackle some of this ivy that is growing all over the shed and the fence, didn't realise it had taken such a hold!! Catch you all later, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Busy day for you! Happy 14th birthday to Jake! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> There's been over a foot of snow in the prairies here and the temperatures have not allowed that snow to melt. I don't like it when winter starts early.
> I need to knit faster.


No, I don't like it when it starts early either. Apparently one of the mountain passes had 1/2" of snow yesterday morning. Not a lot, but it's too early for that! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Spend lots of time in the yarn store. You need lots of wooly cuddling. My LYS keeps bringing in new yarns so I'm going to browse tonight when I don't have DD with me. They are holding a cardigan knit-a-long this month. I have 3 or 4 cardigans in various stages, which the owner says will qualify for the knit-a-long, so I might even get a couple finished.


Didn't have enough time for any cuddling, there was nowhere to park and a traffic warden hovering around so it was straight in get what I wanted and out again.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't have enough time for any cuddling, there was nowhere to park and a traffic warden hovering around so it was straight in get what I wanted and out again.xx


At least you were able to get what you wanted! Maybe next time. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Busy day for you! Happy 14th birthday to Jake! xxxooo


Thanks dear, I find it hard to believe that 14 years have passed since he first appeared!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I find it hard to believe that 14 years have passed since he first appeared!! xxxx


It's so amazing how quickly they grow up. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I find it hard to believe that 14 years have passed since he first appeared!! xxxx


We've got young men now. Happy birthday Jakex


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> We've got young men now. Happy birthday Jakex


Yes we have!! Thanks dear! xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. Had fun with singing last night. Our teacher couldn't make it so one of the other girls and me took the group. We were all trying to outsing one another, but we made a nice sound. Lots of improvised harmonies.
> 
> After the library group yesterday I went into town and bought a huge basket in the charity shop. This is being donated to the library full of wool with some knitting so anyone visiting the library can do a bit.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, spent rather too long on my feet yesterday so my legs need a rest. Might just have to do some knitting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


How about a huge basket for Bentley! I know... he prefer's his mama's lap. :sm17: xoxo ps... That is a lovely idea for the library.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Can you girls stop pooping please, it's going everywhere!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


And Angela wants to spread it... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> There's been over a foot of snow in the prairies here and the temperatures have not allowed that snow to melt. I don't like it when winter starts early.
> I need to knit faster.


Calgary had a dump on Tuesday, not as much as you and look at the chaos it's causing. Edmonton is sending them extra snow plows...


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday Jake! ????​????​????​????​


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It's fair isle technique.
> The cats are fighting in front of the basement door. Someone got in front of mama-kitty and she is disciplining her children. ie. screaming at them to behave.
> The temperature swings are getting more erratic. Next Tuesday is supposed to be high 20's with humidity.
> I dress in layers. I'm lucky that I have both my summer and winter clothes in my room at the same time. My closet is a lot stuffed, but I can find something to wear that matches the weather.


What a cat-house! lol!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm going to attempt sleep again ladies. Nothing new really to report. I've got sewing circle tomorrow. ..
> Roll on October 20th it's the fiber festival for Lisa and me.
> Gotta get my hands on some yummy yarn.
> I need a shopping trip to a fabric shop too, I'm going to make some burp cloths for baby Buba .. That's dd's new last name.
> You can laugh it's okay.. I did.. It's pronounced boo-buh ????


Baby Buba, that's sweet. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> So she didn't give you the bird then?!! :sm12: :sm23: You are very wise, they can be great company but I think you have quite enough to deal with at the moment, quite apart from the noise!! xxxx


No one gives me the bird and lives to tell about it! :sm23: :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I was asked to babysit a 3 month old sulphur crested cockatoo. He had separation anxiety and was jealous of the kitties, so he wanted to be cuddled all the time, so I would give him all my attention. He only screamed when I put him down. As long as he was on my shoulder or cuddled, he was quiet. He was a lot of work to keep clean as he wasn't fully housebroken yet.


That's what I hear and if they are brought up spoilt they remain that way! We had an African Grey in the family, it wasn't uncommon to have a feather in your tea.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> You're welcome! I think it's Johnny English next week, not a big fan of Rowan Atkinson but he is brilliant in these films!! xxxx


I don't mind Mr Bean... it'll probably be entertaining! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Susan, I hope Karen is doing a bit better today, sending lots of good healing vibes from over the pond. ???? xoxo


----------



## Islander

It's a lovely sunny cold day 43F. I had a weak moment and bought a small turkey to cook up early for Thanksgiving and will share some with my Mom. The turkey already knows I don't like it... maybe that's why they have always turned out tough and I should change my attitude. Chickens are so much easier...


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm home again.

Karen seems a bit bright Andy says but she's still red spots and swollen. I've sent a card in. Her son is coming up from down south so she will have a nice surprise . I called to see Albert today and did grocery shopping. 

Marg is home so we had a pot of tea, well we have to haven't we? John cut my grass with the new mower and he says its superb..????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again.
> 
> Karen seems a bit bright Andy says but she's still red spots and swollen. I've sent a card in. Her son is coming up from down south so she will have a nice surprise . I called to see Albert today and did grocery shopping.
> 
> Marg is home so we had a pot of tea, well we have to haven't we? John cut my grass with the new mower and he says its superb..????


Glad Karen is a bit better. And happy that Marg is home and you were able to have a visit and get your lawn mowed! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I find it hard to believe that 14 years have passed since he first appeared!! xxxx


June, I stood at Stephens window this morning and watched my two grand boys go off to uni, dressed in smart clothes with their man bags, I thought where have those years gone. I felt so proud of them as they went for the bus. I made them give me a live an hug before they went, haha. They know better than not to. Enjoy them while they are young.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> And Angela wants to spread it... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I think you need a Roomba for that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's a lovely sunny cold day 43F. I had a weak moment and bought a small turkey to cook up early for Thanksgiving and will share some with my Mom. The turkey already knows I don't like it... maybe that's why they have always turned out tough and I should change my attitude. Chickens are so much easier...


So that's next week? I'm not a great lover of turkey, much prefer chicken!! It's a nice thing to do for your family though, I'm sure they'll appreciate it! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> No one gives me the bird and lives to tell about it! :sm23: :sm02: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again.
> 
> Karen seems a bit bright Andy says but she's still red spots and swollen. I've sent a card in. Her son is coming up from down south so she will have a nice surprise . I called to see Albert today and did grocery shopping.
> 
> Marg is home so we had a pot of tea, well we have to haven't we? John cut my grass with the new mower and he says its superb..????


Good news all round then!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> June, I stood at Stephens window this morning and watched my two grand boys go off to uni, dressed in smart clothes with their man bags, I thought where have those years gone. I felt so proud of them as they went for the bus. I made them give me a live an hug before they went, haha. They know better than not to. Enjoy them while they are young.


Oh, I am!! Happy to say both of mine are still pleased to give me a big hug and a cuddle!! I remember when your boys were the age mine are now!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think you need a Roomba for that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So that's next week? I'm not a great lover of turkey, much prefer chicken!! It's a nice thing to do for your family though, I'm sure they'll appreciate it! xxxx


I feel the same way. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> A huge Blood Parrot Cichlid and a lone Clown fish now. Different tanks. I'd have a 75gal US but Mr. J says the joists won't hold over 1000 lbs of water!


My dad had one of the huge one s I think it was 100 gallon and one Sunday morning we woke up for church to half the water in the carpet all the fish were fine since there was still some water in the tank mom was not happy so the tank was moved to the dining room after that!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Yes, I agree but maybe not this time. I kind of thought it would be a bit like an updated Italian Job but it was very lame amd if they had taken out all the four-letter swear words, there would have been no dialogue!!!! 3/10! :sm22:


I don't like movies that have script mainly with swear words...


----------



## binkbrice

I have been really ill today forced myself out of bed to take M to school came straight home and curled back up in bed till 2:15 and had to go to the store and pick him up didnât even have a coffee or food until just now, food no coffee...


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 16'C (61'F) and raining. It's going down to 0'C (32'F), if not lower, overnight. Tonight is Knit Night and my LYS.
> There are some nasty sounds coming from the basement door. The kitties didn't want to go downstairs last night. We had to bribe them.
> My swoncho is coming along, although I don't like the colours in the current row.


I really like that!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I have been really ill today forced myself out of bed to take M to school came straight home and curled back up in bed till 2:15 and had to go to the store and pick him up didnât even have a coffee or food until just now, food no coffee...


That looks good. Sorry you've been so ill. Sending many comforting and healing hugs ando much love. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I have been really ill today forced myself out of bed to take M to school came straight home and curled back up in bed till 2:15 and had to go to the store and pick him up didnât even have a coffee or food until just now, food no coffee...


Feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but fairly mild Wales, another quiet night on here hope we are all sleeping well. DH is off for the day in 10 mins. so the day is all mine. Got lots of things lined up but not sure how much I will actually do. Will definitely swap my summer to winter clothes around and once again pack my summer stuff into the boxes. After that we will see how the mood takes me, I do have a shawl to start, whether I can resist temptation is another matter. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but fairly mild Wales, another quiet night on here hope we are all sleeping well. DH is off for the day in 10 mins. so the day is all mine. Got lots of things lined up but not sure how much I will actually do. Will definitely swap my summer to winter clothes around and once again pack my summer stuff into the boxes. After that we will see how the mood takes me, I do have a shawl to start, whether I can resist temptation is another matter. Back later. xx


Enjoy your day. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 6'C (43'F) going up to 10'C (50'F). Sunny but chilly day today. And Saturday and Sunday will be over 20'C!.
I'm not sure what we're doing for Thanksgiving this weekend. I know my sister is cooking a turkey, but she can't have anyone over since her dog still has people issues. We haven't heard from my brother yet.
Knit Night was full house again last night. They have a special on now for buying sweater quantities of yarn for the cardigan KAL this month and next.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but fairly mild Wales, another quiet night on here hope we are all sleeping well. DH is off for the day in 10 mins. so the day is all mine. Got lots of things lined up but not sure how much I will actually do. Will definitely swap my summer to winter clothes around and once again pack my summer stuff into the boxes. After that we will see how the mood takes me, I do have a shawl to start, whether I can resist temptation is another matter. Back later. xx


Enjoy your alone time. I hope you get to do everything you planned.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I really like that!


Thank you.
It's a paid pattern on Ravelry. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ninilchik-swoncho
I got it when it was free for the first 24 hours.

Basically it is a circular poncho with sleeves added. This one has a fair isle design on it. Although it is not true fair isle because there are 2 rows where you have to carry 3 colours not 2 colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have been really ill today forced myself out of bed to take M to school came straight home and curled back up in bed till 2:15 and had to go to the store and pick him up didnât even have a coffee or food until just now, food no coffee...


We have Marie Callender (yes spell check - I did intend to spell it this way, it's not "calendar") brand here but I haven't seen this flavour before. 
I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So that's next week? I'm not a great lover of turkey, much prefer chicken!! It's a nice thing to do for your family though, I'm sure they'll appreciate it! xxxx


Canadian Thanksgiving is in October. Our growing season is shorter.
I'm not a fan of turkey breast. I've rarely had one that isn't dry. But I do like turkey legs, especially when they are smoked or barbequed (or both) :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your day. Xxx


It's been too busy so far. Have changed all the clothes around, again, packed away all the guest bedroom stuff, sorted through some of my yarn and thrown some odd balls away, picked some plums and apples and made an apple and blackberry crumble. Now having a sit down and catch up then might do myself a baked potato. Not sure what the afternoon involves yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 6'C (43'F) going up to 10'C (50'F). Sunny but chilly day today. And Saturday and Sunday will be over 20'C!.
> I'm not sure what we're doing for Thanksgiving this weekend. I know my sister is cooking a turkey, but she can't have anyone over since her dog still has people issues. We haven't heard from my brother yet.
> Knit Night was full house again last night. They have a special on now for buying sweater quantities of yarn for the cardigan KAL this month and next.


So, did you get any? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home again.
> 
> Karen seems a bit bright Andy says but she's still red spots and swollen. I've sent a card in. Her son is coming up from down south so she will have a nice surprise . I called to see Albert today and did grocery shopping.
> 
> Marg is home so we had a pot of tea, well we have to haven't we? John cut my grass with the new mower and he says its superb..????


I hope Karen continues to improve.
I'm sure Marg had lots of pictures to show you.
It's nice when your appliances and tools (lawnmower) work the way they are supposed to work and don't give you grief.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's a lovely sunny cold day 43F. I had a weak moment and bought a small turkey to cook up early for Thanksgiving and will share some with my Mom. The turkey already knows I don't like it... maybe that's why they have always turned out tough and I should change my attitude. Chickens are so much easier...


I hope the turkey cooperates and turns out well.
My family likes the turkey well cooked so it falls off the bones. I did get talked to one year for cooking the turkey upside down. It kept the breast moister. And no one eats the skin here so who cares if it isn't crispy and golden.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> No one gives me the bird and lives to tell about it! :sm23: :sm02: :sm23:


 :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> What a cat-house! lol!


It's become worst with all the cats being related. They were actually better behaved when we had a couple of kitties who weren't of the same family.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Jake! ???? ???? ???? ????


I missed that. Happy "Boxing Day" Birthday Jake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Calgary had a dump on Tuesday, not as much as you and look at the chaos it's causing. Edmonton is sending them extra snow plows...


I found out that Calgary is actually on fairly flat land. They probably don't start their snowplow contract this early.
We actually had a couple of plows out yesterday spreading brine in case the highway became slippery with the low temperatures this morning.
It's now 5'C (41'F). We may get to 4'C before the sun rises.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely Friday and weekend. I'll try to get on if I can.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but fairly mild Wales, another quiet night on here hope we are all sleeping well. DH is off for the day in 10 mins. so the day is all mine. Got lots of things lined up but not sure how much I will actually do. Will definitely swap my summer to winter clothes around and once again pack my summer stuff into the boxes. After that we will see how the mood takes me, I do have a shawl to start, whether I can resist temptation is another matter. Back later. xx


I hope you've had a great alone day! I'm off fairly early to meet up with a friend for a chat and some knitting. Then I'm not so sure what I'll do with the rest of the day. I'll take it as it comes. I hope you all are well and that you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you've had a great alone day! I'm off fairly early to meet up with a friend for a chat and some knitting. Then I'm not so sure what I'll do with the rest of the day. I'll take it as it comes. I hope you all are well and that you have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


It's been busy so far, now trying to decide whether to do more or knit, knit? work? knit? work? knit knit knit. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's been busy so far, now trying to decide whether to do more or knit, knit? work? knit? work? knit knit knit. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I vote for knit knit knit!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I vote for knit knit knit!!! xxxooo


And me, that's two to nothing so I'm going to knit. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon, sorry I'm late to the party! Did a shift at the charity shop this morning, the assistant manager was there and she is much more fun to work with than the regular lady, she keeps me really busy!! 

We have Jake and Olivia here overnight again so it will be a late, mini birthday celebration! A couple of weeks ago I made a self saucing chocolate pudding and just scorched the top. I was carefully sawing off the singed bits and when I looked, Jake was happily munching them!! I asked him what he wanted as a special treat for his post-birthday tea and he has requested the burnt bits off another saucy sponge pudding!! No accounting for taste but glad he is so easily pleased!! :sm23: 

Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Hi everyone, I had gone to bed about 2 hours ago; but sleep was impossible, because I was listening to stereo snoring, almost in dolby clarity! So I am now up watching a program on a leaf substance named Kratom, it seems that this leaf has a very good effect on pain, and apparently has minimal side effects. Have any of those in USA heard of this?

I am now going to do some catchup, to see what everyone has been up to. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Jeanette! Sending you many healing and comforting hugs. I hope you all get well soon and that the two viewers this week will come through. xxxooo


Ditto from me too Jeanette, but I hope you are all feeling much better by now! xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I just lost everything i wrote.
> 
> I think I'll go to sleep and start this day again in an hour.
> After all...practice makes perfect lol


That seems to happen to a lot of us, it seems that our computers are trying to fight against us, and make our lives a little difficult! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The new guy at work is sneezing. He was just at a wedding and said that everyone was sneezing there. He doesn't have any sick time so he has to come to work, sick or not. I've been taking my Sambuccol (Black Elderberry, Zinc, Vitamin C & Honey.)and so far, it's working.


I hope that the Sambuccol continues working for you. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I am having trouble concentrating on what I am trying to do, so I am going to watch some tv. I will probably try again tomorrow! Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, that's two to nothing so I'm going to knit. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Yea i would vote knit too..????


----------



## linkan

Sewing circle is tonight so looking forward to it. I miss my sis. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Sewing circle is tonight so looking forward to it. I miss my sis. ????


Have a great time at your sewing circle. Hugs to you and Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Yea i would vote knit too..????


I worked hard this morning so deserved some knitting time so I took it. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've decided to stay for the weekend at Stephens. Gs1 has been upset today so I came where I was needed. 

I went out with Lynn for lunch. I thought I'd have ham ,egg and fries. When it came it wAs gigantic. There was three gigantic thick pieces of ham and two eggs and a mountain of chips. I could only eat one piece of ham one egg and a few fries. They gave me a doggy bag for the ham. I brought it home and Stephen ate it. It was delicious .

Karen seems a bit brighter her daughter says, but her temp is still up, and still has the rash. The Drs seem to think she may have a blood clot now so they are looking into that. I wish they would make her better. I am worried about her.

I may go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've decided to stay for the weekend at Stephens. Gs1 has been upset today so I came where I was needed.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for lunch. I thought I'd have ham ,egg and fries. When it came it wAs gigantic. There was three gigantic thick pieces of ham and two eggs and a mountain of chips. I could only eat one piece of ham one egg and a few fries. They gave me a doggy bag for the ham. I brought it home and Stephen ate it. It was delicious .
> 
> Karen seems a bit brighter her daughter says, but her temp is still up, and still has the rash. The Drs seem to think she may have a blood clot now so they are looking into that. I wish they would make her better. I am worried about her.
> 
> I may go shopping tomorrow.


You sound like me when we go out to eat, I usually end up with something off the children's menu if they have one and even some of those beat me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening. It's been a busy kinda day. Had a meeting for a knitted Camberley this morning and got a lot of things resolved, think it's going to look great. Mr P has volunteered to to help draw out the scene for us. Then this afternoon we went to the craft cafe, had lovely poleta lemon drizzle cake and a nice natter with everyone and I knitted our town church while I was there. We left a bit early to get home, load the car up and go down into town and yarn bomb the Library ready for there workshop day tomorrow and then we are leaving it for Libraries week next week.

Had a nice chinese take away when I came home and I have spent the evening rebooting my computer.

Off down the library tomorrow to run a dorset button workshop.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. It's been a busy kinda day. Had a meeting for a knitted Camberley this morning and got a lot of things resolved, think it's going to look great. Mr P has volunteered to to help draw out the scene for us. Then this afternoon we went to the craft cafe, had lovely poleta lemon drizzle cake and a nice natter with everyone and I knitted our town church while I was there. We left a bit early to get home, load the car up and go down into town and yarn bomb the Library ready for there workshop day tomorrow and then we are leaving it for Libraries week next week.
> 
> Had a nice chinese take away when I came home and I have spent the evening rebooting my computer.
> 
> Off down the library tomorrow to run a dorset button workshop.


Busy busy day, there must be something in the air. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Busy busy day, there must be something in the air. xx :sm16:


Definitely needed my glass of wine this evening xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely needed my glass of wine this evening xx


Same here with my TM, getting ready for the second one. xx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've decided to stay for the weekend at Stephens. Gs1 has been upset today so I came where I was needed.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for lunch. I thought I'd have ham ,egg and fries. When it came it wAs gigantic. There was three gigantic thick pieces of ham and two eggs and a mountain of chips. I could only eat one piece of ham one egg and a few fries. They gave me a doggy bag for the ham. I brought it home and Stephen ate it. It was delicious .
> 
> Karen seems a bit brighter her daughter says, but her temp is still up, and still has the rash. The Drs seem to think she may have a blood clot now so they are looking into that. I wish they would make her better. I am worried about her.
> 
> I may go shopping tomorrow.


Good for you to be where you are needed, I like that your GSs are still happy for you to be there at their age.
It's sounds a bit mixed for Karen, hope she doesn't have a clot. You are a good friend.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales, might have an easy day today, apart from getting dinner, as it was a busy day yesterday. While I'm on has anyone heard from Chris lately, not seen her on here for a good while, hope she is OK? See you later, have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, but it is still quite mild. I'm off to the Library this morning to run a workshop on Dorset buttons. It's only for a couple of hours and then I plan to do not a lot for the rest of the day.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. It's quite dull here. DIL has gone to the hairdressers then we are going shopping I think. All is quiet. No news on Karen.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, but it is still quite mild. I'm off to the Library this morning to run a workshop on Dorset buttons. It's only for a couple of hours and then I plan to do not a lot for the rest of the day.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


I hope the workshop went well! Enjoy the rest of your day. I'm off in a couple of hours for to meet a friend for a visit before she heads back down to Arizona for a few weeks. That's about it for my day. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

When I went to bed last night I had this feeling come over me that I was going to get a call from M and he would be crying, guess how I got woke up at about nine....yep M called crying saying his ear was hurting and you know what his dad had the nerve to ask me what are you all doing he is always sick...we aren’t doing anything to him he just picks up the germs from school because he hadn’t been sick all summer until he started back to school!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've decided to stay for the weekend at Stephens. Gs1 has been upset today so I came where I was needed.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for lunch. I thought I'd have ham ,egg and fries. When it came it wAs gigantic. There was three gigantic thick pieces of ham and two eggs and a mountain of chips. I could only eat one piece of ham one egg and a few fries. They gave me a doggy bag for the ham. I brought it home and Stephen ate it. It was delicious .
> 
> Karen seems a bit brighter her daughter says, but her temp is still up, and still has the rash. The Drs seem to think she may have a blood clot now so they are looking into that. I wish they would make her better. I am worried about her.
> 
> I may go shopping tomorrow.


It sounds like Karen is being well looked after but, like you, I really hope they can make her better, have faith in the docs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, wet Wales, might have an easy day today, apart from getting dinner, as it was a busy day yesterday. While I'm on has anyone heard from Chris lately, not seen her on here for a good while, hope she is OK? See you later, have a good weekend. xx


Have had a couple of WhatsApp messages from her so she is around but I'll pm her and tell her we miss her!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> When I went to bed last night I had this feeling come over me that I was going to get a call from M and he would be crying, guess how I got woke up at about nine....yep M called crying saying his ear was hurting and you know what his dad had the nerve to ask me what are you all doing he is always sick...we aren't doing anything to him he just picks up the germs from school because he hadn't been sick all summer until he started back to school!


That's just his dad's guilt talking cos he can't look after him properly himself. He knows perfectly well that you are looking after him better than anyone else could, take no notice!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Took the gks back home a couple of hours ago, still absolutely love having them here, missing them already! We played Star Wars Monopoly last night, we got it for him for his birthday plus a lot of books. He loves the Monopoly but Liv and I prefer the original. I have been baking cakes for the charity shop cake sale next week, so far we have flapjacks and chocolate brownies, lemon drizzle and coffee walnut slices to come!!

Catch you later, hugs for everyone! xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> That's just his dad's guilt talking cos he can't look after him properly himself. He knows perfectly well that you are looking after him better than anyone else could, take no notice!! xxxxx


I know do you know it's been almost three years now since we brought him back home!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Took the gks back home a couple of hours ago, still absolutely love having them here, missing them already! We played Star Wars Monopoly last night, we got it for him for his birthday plus a lot of books. He loves the Monopoly but Liv and I prefer the original. I have been baking cakes for the charity shop cake sale next week, so far we have flapjacks and chocolate brownies, lemon drizzle and coffee walnut slices to come!!
> 
> Catch you later, hugs for everyone! xxxxxx


That sounds good M has the finding Dory monopoly it's okay but I too prefer the original!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have had a couple of WhatsApp messages from her so she is around but I'll pm her and tell her we miss her!! xxxx


OK was just wondering if she was alright. The plumber has turned up this afternoon so there are a lot of bangs and thumps coming from the kitchen. Wish we could take him with us when we move though he has said he'll come over if we have any work need doing. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Took the gks back home a couple of hours ago, still absolutely love having them here, missing them already! We played Star Wars Monopoly last night, we got it for him for his birthday plus a lot of books. He loves the Monopoly but Liv and I prefer the original. I have been baking cakes for the charity shop cake sale next week, so far we have flapjacks and chocolate brownies, lemon drizzle and coffee walnut slices to come!!
> 
> Catch you later, hugs for everyone! xxxxxx


Quite the domestic goddess aren't we. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I know do you know it's been almost three years now since we brought him back home!


Wow, what a lucky little boy to have you to love him and take him on! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That sounds good M has the finding Dory monopoly it's okay but I too prefer the original!


They are really pushing the boundaries now to find new ways of selling a very old product!!! 1938 is the copyright date!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> OK was just wondering if she was alright. The plumber has turned up this afternoon so there are a lot of bangs and thumps coming from the kitchen. Wish we could take him with us when we move though he has said he'll come over if we have any work need doing. xxxx


Good for you to know!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Quite the domestic goddess aren't we. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Only a couple of times a year, the rest of the time I'm a domestic slob!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Oh Polly, only you could do that. How on earth do you get rid of the smell?


Since I had to go on I sprayed with perfume I keep in the arm rest. The combination wasn't good. Next day the odor had almost disappeared. Seems ok now


----------



## jollypolly

Want to hear the next occurrence? Was on my way to pick up my friend to take her to her train. She doesn't travel much so I knew she'd be nervous til I got there on time so I left early and was a bit nervous to get her to the train on time. Backing out of my driveway the car beeps that a car is approaching so when that car went by I started to back out. Happened to look in my mirror and oops there was the mail vehicle sitting across the street behind me so I had time to veer about a foot from his back end, pull along side and go, as no cars were approaching. But I had most of my car over the double line, a Nono. As I got about 4 cars ahead I saw a cop was now behind the mail vehicle. I thought oh no if he comes after me it won't look good when I go Wednesday to dispute the "didn't stop st the stop sign problem" in traffic court. I guess he didn't see what went on because he was probably beyond the curve in the road when I did it. I picked my friend up and got her to the train station but we both got worried when they were paving the entrance and detoured us God knew where. Finally figured it out. Other entrance long way around the station. All ended fine. Do you have days like this or is it just me?


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It another mild day.
> 
> Off to Library craft club this morning and then its singing tonight.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY xxxxx


I'd love to be in a singing group if there was one that needed a voice like a frog.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I have a paper birch tree about 10 feet from the front of the house. It is now taller than the house and the top branches are curved over the roof. I know that the gutters are full but I can't get any roof men to climb up there and clear them, and my ladder is two feet too short. I also need to get another section of downspout. We had a downspout that just ended on top of the porch and caused Niagara Falls to fall over the edge of the porch. We've added a section to make it empty into the gutter around the porch but I think it needs it's own downspout to the ground. That may be my project for this weekend.


It's hard to get someone to go on a roof. Plus they need to be insured. Leaves are falling early this year. We had cold rainy days so I plugged in a small electric heater. Then a couple of nice days but procradtinator son didn't do outdoor needs now it's cold and rainy again. Doubt the bulbs will get planted or mailbox fixed...2nd year with mailbox stuck in metal garbage can filled with rocks. I'm thinking of putting curved pickets around it and learning to love it.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen lots of small dogs in strollers here. When we have snow in the winter, the little dogs can't get over the banks. I'd prefer to see the little dogs carried or in strollers than being dragged through the slush and snow.
> All of our stores allow dogs into the lobby now instead of sitting in hot cars in the summer, and freezing in the cars in the winter. My neighbour's son takes his little dachshunds everywhere with him. I don't think his mother likes them left in the house alone.'


When I first met hub he had to stop by his apartment brief;y and before we left he picked up his little poodle and popped him out the front door. I was confused because he said he liked animals. So I questioned him why he did that. He said that was the only way to get the dog outside to,do its business then he came zooming in. He did have the most tender heart for animals. I only asked three questions before dating him further. Did he like animals cuz I always have pets? Did he like sports on tv cuz I don't? Did he hunt cuz I don't lie hunting? He got all 3 right. But he told me he was quitting smoking and that didn't happen for 30 years. But he smoked outside which was best for me and our baby.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> The new guy at work is sneezing. He was just at a wedding and said that everyone was sneezing there. He doesn't have any sick time so he has to come to work, sick or not. I've been taking my Sambuccol (Black Elderberry, Zinc, Vitamin C & Honey.)and so far, it's working.


I'll give that a try. I catch every cold or flu.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's just his dad's guilt talking cos he can't look after him properly himself. He knows perfectly well that you are looking after him better than anyone else could, take no notice!! xxxxx


Ditto from me, Lisa! Definitely take no notice. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Took the gks back home a couple of hours ago, still absolutely love having them here, missing them already! We played Star Wars Monopoly last night, we got it for him for his birthday plus a lot of books. He loves the Monopoly but Liv and I prefer the original. I have been baking cakes for the charity shop cake sale next week, so far we have flapjacks and chocolate brownies, lemon drizzle and coffee walnut slices to come!!
> 
> Catch you later, hugs for everyone! xxxxxx


Those sound yummy. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

I just had a skimpy lunch and must phone in bill payments, return library books and get a cover for the air conditioner but I'm have fun here. Son took 2 boxes .up. Yay! So later I can go to laundry room and box things so I can turn the clothes rack and get my heavier shirts off the dining room table. Might be able to eat there by thanksgiving????
I have a happy face this ,morning because I finished my baby sweater and ......trumpet sound....I used the kitchner stitch for the hood top and it came out fine. Amazed me it came out at all. I've gotten the rhythm of the stitch. I say since the other guy goes on the elevator first politely. I point the needle to you then stitch next to it point it to me. (the first stitch goes off ). then for the back needle she lets me off first so I point the needle at me and then to her and the first stitch goes off .
The set up is the stay-on pair so front needle point to me, keep on. Back needle point to you, keep it on (just like the stay on part of the beginning pairs) 

When on last stitch since it goes off do as the first pair part that goes off = front needle point to you, take off and back needle point to me, take off. I drew a picture of arrows so I didn't get confused. 
It's hard to put into words but if you draw arrows it's fine 
Wish I could send a picture of the sweater. It's color block hoodie LW3054. Designed by Joyce Nordstrom. Red heart baby TLC I used boy colors.


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> I just had a skimpy lunch and must phone in bill payments, return library books and get a cover for the air conditioner but I'm have fun here. Son took 2 boxes .up. Yay! So later I can go to laundry room and box things so I can turn the clothes rack and get my heavier shirts off the dining room table. Might be able to eat there by thanksgiving????
> I have a happy face this ,morning because I finished my baby sweater and ......trumpet sound....I used the kitchner stitch for the hood top and it came out fine. Amazed me it came out at all. I've gotten the rhythm of the stitch. I say since the other guy goes on the elevator first politely. I point the needle to you then stitch next to it point it to me. (the first stitch goes off ). then for the back needle she lets me off first so I point the needle at me and then to her and the first stitch goes off .
> The set up is the stay-on pair so front needle point to me, keep on. Back needle point to you, keep it on (just like the stay on part of the beginning pairs)
> 
> When on last stitch since it goes off do as the first pair part that goes off = front needle point to you, take off and back needle point to me, take off. I drew a picture of arrows so I didn't get confused.
> It's hard to put into words but if you draw arrows it's fine
> Wish I could send a picture of the sweater. It's color block hoodie LW3054. Designed by Joyce Nordstrom. Red heart baby TLC I used boy colors.


Well done, Polly! Sounds like you've got the hang of the kitchener stitch. 
:sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I hope the workshop went well! Enjoy the rest of your day. I'm off in a couple of hours for to meet a friend for a visit before she heads back down to Arizona for a few weeks. That's about it for my day. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Workshops were great and very busy xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LM2 has been to her baton twirling class today. She loves it


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I'd love to be in a singing group if there was one that needed a voice like a frog.


Everyone has a voice in them some wherexxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. The family are going to settle down and watch a film. Well sue and Matthew are. Dad is in the garage. Gs1 and me r in our beds. 

I'm going home tomorrow, Stephen is going diving. He's really excited, silly man , I just want a text to tell me he's out of danger. 

Are we going to have some photos Josephine of the library?


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Want to hear the next occurrence? Was on my way to pick up my friend to take her to her train. She doesn't travel much so I knew she'd be nervous til I got there on time so I left early and was a bit nervous to get her to the train on time. Backing out of my driveway the car beeps that a car is approaching so when that car went by I started to back out. Happened to look in my mirror and oops there was the mail vehicle sitting across the street behind me so I had time to veer about a foot from his back end, pull along side and go, as no cars were approaching. But I had most of my car over the double line, a Nono. As I got about 4 cars ahead I saw a cop was now behind the mail vehicle. I thought oh no if he comes after me it won't look good when I go Wednesday to dispute the "didn't stop st the stop sign problem" in traffic court. I guess he didn't see what went on because he was probably beyond the curve in the road when I did it. I picked my friend up and got her to the train station but we both got worried when they were paving the entrance and detoured us God knew where. Finally figured it out. Other entrance long way around the station. All ended fine. Do you have days like this or is it just me?


I often have mischief days but I don't think they are as bad as yours. You make me giggle sometimes. If somethings going to happen, then it'll happen to you.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Workshops were great and very busy xx


That's great! Glad you had so much interest and what a great thing for the library to do. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 has been to her baton twirling class today. She loves it


She is so adorable! Glad she loves her baton twirling class. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. The family are going to settle down and watch a film. Well sue and Matthew are. Dad is in the garage. Gs1 and me r in our beds.
> 
> I'm going home tomorrow, Stephen is going diving. He's really excited, silly man , I just want a text to tell me he's out of danger.
> 
> Are we going to have some photos Josephine of the library?


These sre my WI friends setting up the workshops


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Thanx pam. We've only been friends a bout four years but we got close when I lost Albert. I'd hate anything to happen to her. She's had more of he fair share of illness. She's only been paralysed six years. She's limited to the use of her hands too. She's had two operations to try and unlock her hands but they never worked. I'm feeling sad for her.


You have got very close. I hope for both your sakes that she gets over it quickly.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches YUUMMY!!????


Oh yes.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> June, I stood at Stephens window this morning and watched my two grand boys go off to uni, dressed in smart clothes with their man bags, I thought where have those years gone. I felt so proud of them as they went for the bus. I made them give me a live an hug before they went, haha. They know better than not to. Enjoy them while they are young.


Mine would never miss a cuddle from their Nan.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I know do you know it's been almost three years now since we brought him back home!


Gosh, it seems like one!


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Gosh, it seems like one!


No time at all


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 has been to her baton twirling class today. She loves it


Pretty girl


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. The family are going to settle down and watch a film. Well sue and Matthew are. Dad is in the garage. Gs1 and me r in our beds.
> 
> I'm going home tomorrow, Stephen is going diving. He's really excited, silly man , I just want a text to tell me he's out of danger.
> 
> Are we going to have some photos Josephine of the library?


Safe journey home.

I would be like you, waiting for the text to say he's home and safe


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 has been to her baton twirling class today. She loves it


Oh my gosh i had one of those when i was little ! Brought back such a sweety memory ????
She's such a cutey . did i tell y'all sweet pea is in cheer leading now? I can't wait to see her in action. You'll have to get a video of little miss twirling that baton for us.????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I'd love to be in a singing group if there was one that needed a voice like a frog.


I bet your voice is lovely JP , sing away !????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Want to hear the next occurrence? Was on my way to pick up my friend to take her to her train. She doesn't travel much so I knew she'd be nervous til I got there on time so I left early and was a bit nervous to get her to the train on time. Backing out of my driveway the car beeps that a car is approaching so when that car went by I started to back out. Happened to look in my mirror and oops there was the mail vehicle sitting across the street behind me so I had time to veer about a foot from his back end, pull along side and go, as no cars were approaching. But I had most of my car over the double line, a Nono. As I got about 4 cars ahead I saw a cop was now behind the mail vehicle. I thought oh no if he comes after me it won't look good when I go Wednesday to dispute the "didn't stop st the stop sign problem" in traffic court. I guess he didn't see what went on because he was probably beyond the curve in the road when I did it. I picked my friend up and got her to the train station but we both got worried when they were paving the entrance and detoured us God knew where. Finally figured it out. Other entrance long way around the station. All ended fine. Do you have days like this or is it just me?


You ever hear the saying.. " if it weren't for bad luck i wouldn't have any luck at all" ?
Well..you got lucky the cop didn't see ya this time at least.????


----------



## linkan

I'm super jealous of dh right now.
This man just got up....went to the bathroom, came back within a minute , said rarau (it's how we say i love you) and was snoring again as soon as his head hit the pillow. I swear if he hadn't spoken i would say he never stopped snoring the entire time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cold but sunny Wales. When I drew the curtains this morning I thought it had snowed, the car and grass were white but it was just a very hard frost, DH is muttering about buying in some ready to use logs :sm24: It's Sunday so absolutely nothing happening today, so will get the knitting out soon, have a peaceful day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold but sunny Wales. When I drew the curtains this morning I thought it had snowed, the car and grass were white but it was just a very hard frost, DH is muttering about buying in some ready to use logs :sm24: It's Sunday so absolutely nothing happening today, so will get the knitting out soon, have a peaceful day. xx


Hope DH goes through with it. It's cold and sunny here too. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope DH goes through with it. It's cold and sunny here too. xx


So do I, it takes all day to warm up here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. It poured with rain all day yesterday and the temperature dropped considerably. DD and L1 are coming to lunch today as the boys have gone to a car rally.

Gs1 in France passed his driving license for a small motorbike yesterday, guess what he wants for Christmas? He's so like a Dad but hopefully a bit more sensible.

Going to get on with some knitting today. Happy Sunday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Want to hear the next occurrence? Was on my way to pick up my friend to take her to her train. She doesn't travel much so I knew she'd be nervous til I got there on time so I left early and was a bit nervous to get her to the train on time. Backing out of my driveway the car beeps that a car is approaching so when that car went by I started to back out. Happened to look in my mirror and oops there was the mail vehicle sitting across the street behind me so I had time to veer about a foot from his back end, pull along side and go, as no cars were approaching. But I had most of my car over the double line, a Nono. As I got about 4 cars ahead I saw a cop was now behind the mail vehicle. I thought oh no if he comes after me it won't look good when I go Wednesday to dispute the "didn't stop st the stop sign problem" in traffic court. I guess he didn't see what went on because he was probably beyond the curve in the road when I did it. I picked my friend up and got her to the train station but we both got worried when they were paving the entrance and detoured us God knew where. Finally figured it out. Other entrance long way around the station. All ended fine. Do you have days like this or is it just me?


No, that isn't only you! Everyone has days like that.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to get someone to go on a roof. Plus they need to be insured. Leaves are falling early this year. We had cold rainy days so I plugged in a small electric heater. Then a couple of nice days but procradtinator son didn't do outdoor needs now it's cold and rainy again. Doubt the bulbs will get planted or mailbox fixed...2nd year with mailbox stuck in metal garbage can filled with rocks. I'm thinking of putting curved pickets around it and learning to love it.


Why not. Paint the can and make out it was exactly what you wanted.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 has been to her baton twirling class today. She loves it


I'd just bet she does.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Everyone has a voice in them some wherexxxx


I'm tone deaf, but when our office where I worked put on a work-based version of the twelve days of Christmas I did the five gold pens in really operatic tones. Someone in the audience asked if I was opera-trained!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I often have mischief days but I don't think they are as bad as yours. You make me giggle sometimes. If somethings going to happen, then it'll happen to you.


We should ignore her Susan. She only does it to amuse us! (I'm joking, of course)


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh i had one of those when i was little ! Brought back such a sweety memory ????
> She's such a cutey . did i tell y'all sweet pea is in cheer leading now? I can't wait to see her in action. You'll have to get a video of little miss twirling that baton for us.????


Wouldn't it be marvelous to see the two of them together? You could each take a photo and they could be superimposed on each other.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold but sunny Wales. When I drew the curtains this morning I thought it had snowed, the car and grass were white but it was just a very hard frost, DH is muttering about buying in some ready to use logs :sm24: It's Sunday so absolutely nothing happening today, so will get the knitting out soon, have a peaceful day. xx


I hope the frost has gone by now. It rained hard here yesterday, but it's a super-duper day today. Because of the rain it wasn't so cold last night.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. It poured with rain all day yesterday and the temperature dropped considerably. DD and L1 are coming to lunch today as the boys have gone to a car rally.
> 
> Gs1 in France passed his driving license for a small motorbike yesterday, guess what he wants for Christmas? He's so like a Dad but hopefully a bit more sensible.
> 
> Going to get on with some knitting today. Happy Sunday. xx


Oh dear, I'd be terrified. When I had DS2 I made DH sell his motorbikes. I had had to visit so many youngsters who had lost limbs in motorbike accidents and didn't want my sons growing up with them. I'm inundated with Landrovers instead!


----------



## SaxonLady

I got the day off today. Friday was the Judges' service ( what used to be called the Assizes) ruled over by my friend Caroline, who is the current High Sherrif. The High Sherrif has a beautiful three hundred year old sword but women are not allowed to carry it (Grrrrrr) so it was carried in front of her by her grandson Cal, about 10/11 years old. He looked so smart. Much safer of course than allowing a mere woman to carry it.

It was great to have the service in Worthing for the first time ever. All the judges and Civic leaders from all over Sussex. It was quite amazing how many of them knew us from the Armed Forces Drumhead.

PS the sandwiches, cakes and champagne were lovely. We brought a boxful of cakes home!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I hope the frost has gone by now. It rained hard here yesterday, but it's a super-duper day today. Because of the rain it wasn't so cold last night.


We had a beautiful starlit night when I locked up last night so should have guessed it would be cold today. We've given in and lit the log burner and DH is ordering ready cut logs tomorrow xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> OK was just wondering if she was alright. The plumber has turned up this afternoon so there are a lot of bangs and thumps coming from the kitchen. Wish we could take him with us when we move though he has said he'll come over if we have any work need doing. xxxx


Chris says she will be back on here later! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Chris says she will be back on here later! xxxx


Oh good, have you still got the gk's or are you having a quiet day today? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Those sound yummy. :sm24: xxxooo


I hope they are!! I have tried to find some little boxes like you get from the bakery, just to hold a few cakes to stop them getting bashed about. They are really expensive on Ebay or Amazon, the local supermarkets have no way of donating or selling them to us and the cake decoration shops only have the fancy expensive ones. I thought of getting those little plastic microwaveable boxes that you put leftovers into freeze but the pound shop hasn't got any :sm22: :sm16: So I have finished up with the tin foil version, which won't hold as much. At least I tried!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I just had a skimpy lunch and must phone in bill payments, return library books and get a cover for the air conditioner but I'm have fun here. Son took 2 boxes .up. Yay! So later I can go to laundry room and box things so I can turn the clothes rack and get my heavier shirts off the dining room table. Might be able to eat there by thanksgiving????
> I have a happy face this ,morning because I finished my baby sweater and ......trumpet sound....I used the kitchner stitch for the hood top and it came out fine. Amazed me it came out at all. I've gotten the rhythm of the stitch. I say since the other guy goes on the elevator first politely. I point the needle to you then stitch next to it point it to me. (the first stitch goes off ). then for the back needle she lets me off first so I point the needle at me and then to her and the first stitch goes off .
> The set up is the stay-on pair so front needle point to me, keep on. Back needle point to you, keep it on (just like the stay on part of the beginning pairs)
> 
> When on last stitch since it goes off do as the first pair part that goes off = front needle point to you, take off and back needle point to me, take off. I drew a picture of arrows so I didn't get confused.
> It's hard to put into words but if you draw arrows it's fine
> Wish I could send a picture of the sweater. It's color block hoodie LW3054. Designed by Joyce Nordstrom. Red heart baby TLC I used boy colors.


Well done on finishing that sweater and I love the way you found to remember the sequence, so funny!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 has been to her baton twirling class today. She loves it


I bet she does, sounds just the thing to use up some excess energy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm super jealous of dh right now.
> This man just got up....went to the bathroom, came back within a minute , said rarau (it's how we say i love you) and was snoring again as soon as his head hit the pillow. I swear if he hadn't spoken i would say he never stopped snoring the entire time.


I've got one like that - without the rarau! I swear he's asleep and snoring while his eyes are still open sometimes!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold but sunny Wales. When I drew the curtains this morning I thought it had snowed, the car and grass were white but it was just a very hard frost, DH is muttering about buying in some ready to use logs :sm24: It's Sunday so absolutely nothing happening today, so will get the knitting out soon, have a peaceful day. xx


It is supposed to be 15'C here today but in the sun, it feels more like 22'C! So sorry you're getting chilly already and the dreaded 'L' word is being used but I hope you won't need them for very long!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I got the day off today. Friday was the Judges' service ( what used to be called the Assizes) ruled over by my friend Caroline, who is the current High Sherrif. The High Sherrif has a beautiful three hundred year old sword but women are not allowed to carry it (Grrrrrr) so it was carried in front of her by her grandson Cal, about 10/11 years old. He looked so smart. Much safer of course than allowing a mere woman to carry it.
> 
> It was great to have the service in Worthing for the first time ever. All the judges and Civic leaders from all over Sussex. It was quite amazing how many of them knew us from the Armed Forces Drumhead.
> 
> PS the sandwiches, cakes and champagne were lovely. We brought a boxful of cakes home!


Love the heavy sarcasm, what a ridiculous old-fashioned rule!! SOunds like quite ann occasion!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh good, have you still got the gk's or are you having a quiet day today? xxxx


They went home after lunch yesterday so I spent the afternoon cake baking for the Cancer Research shop's bake sale next week! Have been shopping this morning and have more cakes to make in a minute, after I've had some lunch!

Talking of motorbikes, SIL had his motorbike stolen on Saturday night! He was about to put it up for sale and the insurance runs out tomorrow, hope they don't think that looks suspicious at the insurance company!!! It's tough luck for him because he won't get back what the bike is actually worth and if he does get it back, it has to be noted on the registration documents that it has been 'recovered'. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold but sunny Wales. When I drew the curtains this morning I thought it had snowed, the car and grass were white but it was just a very hard frost, DH is muttering about buying in some ready to use logs :sm24: It's Sunday so absolutely nothing happening today, so will get the knitting out soon, have a peaceful day. xx


Ready to use logs would be a much better solution for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a beautiful starlit night when I locked up last night so should have guessed it would be cold today. We've given in and lit the log burner and DH is ordering ready cut logs tomorrow xx :sm24: :sm24:


Success!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Chris says she will be back on here later! xxxx


Thanks for checking. We miss her! Jinx has been missing a few days, too. I'll check into her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope they are!! I have tried to find some little boxes like you get from the bakery, just to hold a few cakes to stop them getting bashed about. They are really expensive on Ebay or Amazon, the local supermarkets have no way of donating or selling them to us and the cake decoration shops only have the fancy expensive ones. I thought of getting those little plastic microwaveable boxes that you put leftovers into freeze but the pound shop hasn't got any :sm22: :sm16: So I have finished up with the tin foil version, which won't hold as much. At least I tried!!! :sm09: xxxx


Well, that's frustrating. And, yes, at least you tried! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Ready to use logs would be a much better solution for you! xxxooo


It's the only solution I will accept. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for checking. We miss her! Jinx has been missing a few days, too. I'll check into her. xxxooo


Yes she has hasn't she and she was doing well with her contributions, hope she hasn't had a set-back. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's the only solution I will accept. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I completely understand! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes she has hasn't she and she was doing well with her contributions, hope she hasn't had a set-back. xx


Me, too. I sent her a PM a few minutes ago. Hopefully will hear back from her or Flo. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

It's been an up and down kind of night , so now that the dogs have been out dh and i are going to be lazy and just cuddle back into the covers... Well he has covers , too hot still for me. I use a sheet now and ice packs. One in the pillow and one on the belly. And it's a balmy 67°f(19.4°c) in here ????????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for checking. We miss her! Jinx has been missing a few days, too. I'll check into her. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, yes I had noticed that too, can't be losing any of our gals, hope she is ok!!xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's been an up and down kind of night , so now that the dogs have been out dh and i are going to be lazy and just cuddle back into the covers... Well he has covers , too hot still for me. I use a sheet now and ice packs. One in the pillow and one on the belly. And it's a balmy 67°f(19.4°c) in here ????????


I had one of those water-filled pads that go inside the pillowcase and are supposed to keep you cool but they don't seem tostay cool for very long and because they are plastic, tend to feel sticky after a while. Ice packs are a much better idea!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, yes I had noticed that too, can't be losing any of our gals, hope she is ok!!xxxxx


Me, too. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear, I'd be terrified. When I had DS2 I made DH sell his motorbikes. I had had to visit so many youngsters who had lost limbs in motorbike accidents and didn't want my sons growing up with them. I'm inundated with Landrovers instead!


He already drives his Dad's Landrover! x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I bet she does, sounds just the thing to use up some excess energy!!! xxxx


I think that's her parents thinking. She has excess energy by the bucket load.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I think that's her parents thinking. She has excess energy by the bucket load.


I can tell that by just looking at her photo!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy new week girls. I came home today, had a hot bath and got into my winter pjs. It was so cold in the house because there's been no heating on. 

Stephen went diving and enjoyed himself. Everyone seems in a happy mood. 

Karen has had a scan for a clot in her leg and she hasn't got one. Her rash is going down but she's still on the drip. I'm hoping we are on the way up now.

Had tea with marg and shed did some shopping at m&s and she always get me two tubs of clotted cream rice pudding. I always pay her for them but she's kind enough to think of me.

Everyone have a great week. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> They went home after lunch yesterday so I spent the afternoon cake baking for the Cancer Research shop's bake sale next week! Have been shopping this morning and have more cakes to make in a minute, after I've had some lunch!
> 
> Talking of motorbikes, SIL had his motorbike stolen on Saturday night! He was about to put it up for sale and the insurance runs out tomorrow, hope they don't think that looks suspicious at the insurance company!!! It's tough luck for him because he won't get back what the bike is actually worth and if he does get it back, it has to be noted on the registration documents that it has been 'recovered'. xxxx


Sorry for sil june


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for sil june


And from me too June


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Happy new week girls. I came home today, had a hot bath and got into my winter pjs. It was so cold in the house because there's been no heating on.
> 
> Stephen went diving and enjoyed himself. Everyone seems in a happy mood.
> 
> Karen has had a scan for a clot in her leg and she hasn't got one. Her rash is going down but she's still on the drip. I'm hoping we are on the way up now.
> 
> Had tea with marg and shed did some shopping at m&s and she always get me two tubs of clotted cream rice pudding. I always pay her for them but she's kind enough to think of me.
> 
> Everyone have a great week. Love yawl.


That's great news about no blood clot


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> He already drives his Dad's Landrover! x


Mine drive them, take them apart and put them back together again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Happy new week girls. I came home today, had a hot bath and got into my winter pjs. It was so cold in the house because there's been no heating on.
> 
> Stephen went diving and enjoyed himself. Everyone seems in a happy mood.
> 
> Karen has had a scan for a clot in her leg and she hasn't got one. Her rash is going down but she's still on the drip. I'm hoping we are on the way up now.
> 
> Had tea with marg and shed did some shopping at m&s and she always get me two tubs of clotted cream rice pudding. I always pay her for them but she's kind enough to think of me.
> 
> Everyone have a great week. Love yawl.


Yep, it's cold here so also had a nice hot bath and have put my winter clothes on, summer is definitely over here. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy new week girls. I came home today, had a hot bath and got into my winter pjs. It was so cold in the house because there's been no heating on.
> 
> Stephen went diving and enjoyed himself. Everyone seems in a happy mood.
> 
> Karen has had a scan for a clot in her leg and she hasn't got one. Her rash is going down but she's still on the drip. I'm hoping we are on the way up now.
> 
> Had tea with marg and shed did some shopping at m&s and she always get me two tubs of clotted cream rice pudding. I always pay her for them but she's kind enough to think of me.
> 
> Everyone have a great week. Love yawl.


Oops, double post!1


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Happy new week girls. I came home today, had a hot bath and got into my winter pjs. It was so cold in the house because there's been no heating on.
> 
> Stephen went diving and enjoyed himself. Everyone seems in a happy mood.
> 
> Karen has had a scan for a clot in her leg and she hasn't got one. Her rash is going down but she's still on the drip. I'm hoping we are on the way up now.
> 
> Had tea with marg and shed did some shopping at m&s and she always get me two tubs of clotted cream rice pudding. I always pay her for them but she's kind enough to think of me.
> 
> Everyone have a great week. Love yawl.


That's sounding a bit more positive for Karen, I hope she continues to improve! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Mine drive them, take them apart and put them back together again.


My DH's nephew does the same, has also been known to give an old one needing restoration as a Christening present. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's sounding a bit more positive for Karen, I hope she continues to improve! xxxx


I hope so, too, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My DH's nephew does the same, has also been known to give an old one needing restoration as a Christening present. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Nobody ever seems to have just one Landrover in the family.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Nobody ever seems to have just one Landrover in the family.


Good grief no, he has at least two or three plus a few other cars at the bottom of his garden. xx


----------



## binkbrice

I think it’s time for me to go see a doctor first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Islander

Sunday at the zoo.. dog washed, ears cleaned. Cat's nails clipped. Fish tank's cleaned. 
Turkey leftovers so no cooking, not a bad day.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I think it's time for me to go see a doctor first thing tomorrow!


Hope you are feeling better soon with the Drs help. xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Sunday at the zoo.. dog washed, ears cleaned. Cat's nails clipped. Fish tank's cleaned.
> Turkey leftovers so no cooking, not a bad day.


Very animal orientated, hope you got away with it unscathed. xx :sm09:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Happy new week girls. I came home today, had a hot bath and got into my winter pjs. It was so cold in the house because there's been no heating on.
> 
> Stephen went diving and enjoyed himself. Everyone seems in a happy mood.
> 
> Karen has had a scan for a clot in her leg and she hasn't got one. Her rash is going down but she's still on the drip. I'm hoping we are on the way up now.
> 
> Had tea with marg and shed did some shopping at m&s and she always get me two tubs of clotted cream rice pudding. I always pay her for them but she's kind enough to think of me.
> 
> Everyone have a great week. Love yawl.


Good news for Karen hope everything continues to be positive for her. Enjoy your creamy rice pudding, yum! xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for sil june


Seems like if things aren't nailed down these days they are gone... so sorry. xoxo


----------



## Islander

3 bull Elk poached this week just past us. While hunting season is open, elk are protected and only a small number are allowed to be legally culled by ticket. The chances of them being caught are slim, but we can only hope.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Very animal orientated, hope you got away with it unscathed. xx :sm09:


All my menagerie are well behaved! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> All my menagerie are well behaved! xxx


Just DH to get in line now. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It's the only solution I will accept. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Real logs or Presto logs? Either way, sounds good! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Real logs or Presto logs? Either way, sounds good! xoxo


Real logs, just cut and dried by someone else. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just DH to get in line now. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Nope, just go with the flow.. the last few days have been nice, except my Mom might have pneumonia and is back on antibiotics so am keeping an eye on her. Never a dull moment I'm afraid. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Real logs, just cut and dried by someone else. xx


That makes me very happy for you... here's a toast to real logs cut and dried by someone else! xox


----------



## Islander

Have you got your snow tires on yet Jacky!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I got the day off today. Friday was the Judges' service ( what used to be called the Assizes) ruled over by my friend Caroline, who is the current High Sherrif. The High Sherrif has a beautiful three hundred year old sword but women are not allowed to carry it (Grrrrrr) so it was carried in front of her by her grandson Cal, about 10/11 years old. He looked so smart. Much safer of course than allowing a mere woman to carry it.
> 
> It was great to have the service in Worthing for the first time ever. All the judges and Civic leaders from all over Sussex. It was quite amazing how many of them knew us from the Armed Forces Drumhead.
> 
> PS the sandwiches, cakes and champagne were lovely. We brought a boxful of cakes home!


I hope you got pictures. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That makes me very happy for you... here's a toast to real logs cut and dried by someone else! xox


Cheers, second TM on the way down. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Chris says she will be back on here later! xxxx


Yes, missing Chris and Jinx. Hope all is well with them both. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Have you got your snow tires on yet Jacky!


We don't really need snow tyres here but my car has got a winter kit on, whatever that is. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. It poured with rain all day yesterday and the temperature dropped considerably. DD and L1 are coming to lunch today as the boys have gone to a car rally.
> 
> Gs1 in France passed his driving license for a small motorbike yesterday, guess what he wants for Christmas? He's so like a Dad but hopefully a bit more sensible.
> 
> Going to get on with some knitting today. Happy Sunday. xx


Congrats on GS1's licence, may he always have and angel with him. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Cheers, second TM on the way down. xx


 :sm24: and very well deserved. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly and sunny Surrey. It poured with rain all day yesterday and the temperature dropped considerably. DD and L1 are coming to lunch today as the boys have gone to a car rally.
> 
> Gs1 in France passed his driving license for a small motorbike yesterday, guess what he wants for Christmas? He's so like a Dad but hopefully a bit more sensible.
> 
> Going to get on with some knitting today. Happy Sunday. xx


You're up late again Miss Josephine, hope you have a quiet day planned for tomorrow. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I think it's time for me to go see a doctor first thing tomorrow!


Tomorrow's Columbus day..they open?


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Nope, just go with the flow.. the last few days have been nice, except my Mom might have pneumonia and is back on antibiotics so am keeping an eye on her. Never a dull moment I'm afraid. xoxoxo


Healing hugs to your Mumxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You're up late again Miss Josephine, hope you have a quiet day planned for tomorrow. xoxoxo


I'm a late bird. Do all my best thinking in the midnight hour. Had a lovely Sunday with my girls. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I think it's time for me to go see a doctor first thing tomorrow!


Healing hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Congrats on GS1's licence, may he always have and angel with him. xoxo


Thanks and a crash helmet! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. It's hiding behind some light cloud atm. Had a lovely time with LM1 and DD yesterday. LM showed us her dances for her grade 3 dance exams that she has in December.

KnitWIts and Chaos this morning so it will be absolutely chaotic. Busy time this week. Happy Monday. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales, DH has ordered some logs so I can relax, at long last I think it's sunk in that I meant what I said about no more logging. Now what can I give up doing? Cooking sounds good but I will never in a million years get away with that one. I'll have to aim lower. Off to catch up see you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good grief no, he has at least two or three plus a few other cars at the bottom of his garden. xx


we have 5 Landrovers, one normal car and 5 vintage. I think. DS1 doesn't drive, DS2 has 4 Landrovers, a work van, and a car, DS3 is the sensible one with one modern car and one Landrover. DH's eldest GS has two Landrovers and a work van.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I think it's time for me to go see a doctor first thing tomorrow!


I still could not get an appointment.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> All my menagerie are well behaved! xxx


Mine is only comprised of DH, and he isn't.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> we have 5 Landrovers, one normal car and 5 vintage. I think. DS1 doesn't drive, DS2 has 4 Landrovers, a work van, and a car, DS3 is the sensible one with one modern car and one Landrover. DH's eldest GS has two Landrovers and a work van.


If they're all Defenders they are sitting on a goldmine. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Just DH to get in line now. xx :sm23: :sm23:


We pretty much had the same thought. As ever.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is only comprised of DH, and he isn't.


Snap. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I hope you got pictures. xoxo


Not allowed I'm afraid at the service, and the reception was standing room only.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks and a crash helmet! xx


and strong trousers.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> If they're all Defenders they are sitting on a goldmine. xx :sm24:


ours are better than that. They're Series models. Worth thousands. It's strange that we have a 1920's Rolls Royce waiting to be put back together, worth about £15,000.00 that is now worth half what our 1950's Series 1 utilitarian Landrovers are each! Defenders came after the Series. We have one specialist one with DS2.

I am trying to persuade DH that we should sell one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Another quiet day today, but I should do some paperwork. Yesterday I rebelled, pretended it really was Sunday, and did practically nothing. DH has just gone out. I may end up doing nothing again. My Halloween and Christmas bags are coming on well!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> ours are better than that. They're Series models. Worth thousands. It's strange that we have a 1920's Rolls Royce waiting to be put back together, worth about £15,000.00 that is now worth half what our 1950's Series 1 utilitarian Landrovers are each! Defenders came after the Series. We have one specialist one with DS2.
> 
> I am trying to persuade DH that we should sell one.


My first Landrover was a series one, wow what it would be worth now. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My first Landrover was a series one, wow what it would be worth now. xx


In immaculate condition, about £30,000.00


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> In immaculate condition, about £30,000.00


????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> and strong trousers.


I think he has kevlar trousers and jacket with a back brace and steel tip boots! Looks a bit like a robot when he has all the gear on, but this is also for off road in rocky and steep terraine.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Healing hugs to your Mumxxx


From me, too, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales, DH has ordered some logs so I can relax, at long last I think it's sunk in that I meant what I said about no more logging. Now what can I give up doing? Cooking sounds good but I will never in a million years get away with that one. I'll have to aim lower. Off to catch up see you later. xx


So glad he finally realized you were very serious about those darn logs. Glad he's ordered some that are already seasoned and split. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I still could not get an appointment.


That is so frustrating! I hope you can get one soon. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I think he has kevlar trousers and jacket with a back brace and steel tip boots! Looks a bit like a robot when he has all the gear on, but this is also for off road in rocky and steep terraine.


It sounds good to me.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Tomorrow's Columbus day..they open?


I'm going to assume so!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> I'm going to assume so!


Yes they are open!


----------



## binkbrice

I was knitting away on ds’s sock did the first half of the heel started the second half and have done 15 rows watched a video on how to do German short rows and discovered I was doing it wrong so have to rip back 15 rows uuurrrrggghhh.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> So glad he finally realized you were very serious about those darn logs. Glad he's ordered some that are already seasoned and split. xxxooo


Could he___or would he do his own laundry. My hub did because he didn't like the way I folded things I did left and right to center he did center fold


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Nope, just go with the flow.. the last few days have been nice, except my Mom might have pneumonia and is back on antibiotics so am keeping an eye on her. Never a dull moment I'm afraid. xoxoxo


Hoping all goes well


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Could he___or would he do his own laundry. My hub did because he didn't like the way I folded things I did left and right to center he did center fold


He could,sort of, but wouldn't. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Went to s and b but I wasn't much in the mood to knit. So, we had a cup of tea and a knatter and giggle and came home early.

I've cleaned my washing machine with dr beckams cleaning powder, it looks clean but hope it works. I've been getting bits of black on my washing.

Not heard how Karen is today yet so will ask later. 

Bots good evening girls.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Nope, just go with the flow.. the last few days have been nice, except my Mom might have pneumonia and is back on antibiotics so am keeping an eye on her. Never a dull moment I'm afraid. xoxoxo


Hope your mam is going to be ok trish. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Sorry I have been missing, everything is still chaotic, DD has gone home but still comes here everyday. I do love them but sometimes enough is enough.???????? I am going to catch up slowly. I hope you have all been ok. Just noticed the last message, hope your mum is feeling better today? I’m going to have a quick run through. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Sorry I have been missing, everything is still chaotic, DD has gone home but still comes here everyday. I do love them but sometimes enough is enough.???????? I am going to catch up slowly. I hope you have all been ok. Just noticed the last message, hope your mum is feeling better today? I'm going to have a quick run through. Xxx


Welcome back we've missed you, glad you're OK just living with your general chaos, sounds as though you at least get your evenings to yourself now. One small step at a time. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I think it's time for me to go see a doctor first thing tomorrow!


Oh no, are you still poorly? What a silly question!! Hope you are on the mend by the time you read this!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> 3 bull Elk poached this week just past us. While hunting season is open, elk are protected and only a small number are allowed to be legally culled by ticket. The chances of them being caught are slim, but we can only hope.


That is so sad, do they do it for the meat or just for 'sport'? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> He could,sort of, but wouldn't. xx


Mine does the laundry, but in my opinion, not very well, but I'm not going to take yet another job off him!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Mine does the laundry, but in my opinion, not very well, but I'm not going to take yet another job off him!!


Well he tries or is trying :sm16: Have you had a busier Monday than usual, have missed you. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been brutal and now have two big black rubbish bags full of shawls, hats and scarves, now all I have to do is find somewhere who will make good use of them. xx


Wish I lived nearer, our local night shelter would love them. X


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Busy day today with Zumba and the charity shop. In the end, I had made 72 cakes, a lot of them sold today but we held a lot back in case nobody takes any in tomorrow!! My friend Miriam who is 82, spent the afternoon walking up and down outside with a collection bucket, bless her, she collected nearly £70!!

Not much else to report except that I am making the sampler stitch shawl and didn't completely 'drop' the drop stitches so the whole thing was getting wider and wider, it would have fitted the sofa I expect!! :sm23: So, I frogged it back and will do it again and get it right this time!! 
https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=iiVXIEoi&id=D97E17DE87C8E668B4A49D217745728BA956A17E&thid=OIP.iiVXIEoi5SJraSrVFd5ozQHaHK&mediaurl=https%3a%2f%2fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2f736x%2f12%2f5a%2fbb%2f125abb6328d49b72529cb5ad3e65603d.jpg&exph=619&expw=640&q=sampler+stitch+shawl&simid=608032123227147264&selectedIndex=0

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he tries or is trying :sm16: Have you had a busier Monday than usual, have missed you. xxxx


Well, I had to deliver the cakes to the shop this morning, then Zumba and in the break before I go to the shop, I had a shower, then had some lunch and then I had to make two important birthday cards and the time just flew. When I got home at 5.45, we started checking quotes for our house and contents insurance, not quite sure how I got involved but DH was just going to do what he usually does and pay what they ask but I started looking on Compare the Market and I reckon we can do it for less than half what he wanted!!

Tomorrow is going to be busy again as I am off for a haircut after brekkie and then we are going to see A Star is Born, which is almost three hours long but I'll catch up with you all at some point!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I had to deliver the cakes to the shop this morning, then Zumba and in the break before I go to the shop, I had a shower, then had some lunch and then I had to make two important birthday cards and the time just flew. When I got home at 5.45, we started checking quotes for our house and contents insurance, not quite sure how I got involved but DH was just going to do what he usually does and pay what they ask but I started looking on Compare the Market and I reckon we can do it for less than half what he wanted!!
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be busy again as I am off for a haircut after brekkie and then we are going to see A Star is Born, which is almost three hours long but I'll catch up with you all at some point!! xxxxx


I'm shattered just reading that, at least you can have some rest tomorrow afternoon. (Don't fall asleep) . xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That is so sad, do they do it for the meat or just for 'sport'? xxxx


Meat and they know what they are doing is against the law. The natives say they have their own rights though and have been caught poaching in the past.


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Son wanted deer resistant bulbs to plant now for spring bloom but so far he hasn't planted them. I think I'm going to put them in big pots and cut wire to fit in the pot to keep,critters from eating them. I got wire and snips and just need time. If he puts them in the yard I'll be so happy


I need squirrel resistant bulbs, our squirrel has emptied my pots & we saw him taking bulbs out of the font garden.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Meat and they know what they are doing is against the law. The natives say they have their own rights though and have been caught poaching in the past.


Morning Trish, we've had the local hunt around us all day today. They are not supposed to hunt animals but one told DH they had got two foxes already today. Against the law but the farmers round here won't complain, they know what foxes can do to their lambs. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I need squirrel resistant bulbs, our squirrel has emptied my pots & we saw him taking bulbs out of the font garden.


The field mice take ours. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I've used those recipes on fleeces...


Beautiful colour, what did you use?


----------



## LondonChris

Great knitting & love your deers, dear!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Chihuahua? I only know cos I had a friend with one and she constantly corrected my spelling!!! :sm23: xxxx


My niece has just got another Chihuahua puppy. She sent me a picture of him & asked if I could knit a coat. He was 8" long. I made the coat but it was not the right size when it was finished. I will age him one when he's full size.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I had to deliver the cakes to the shop this morning, then Zumba and in the break before I go to the shop, I had a shower, then had some lunch and then I had to make two important birthday cards and the time just flew. When I got home at 5.45, we started checking quotes for our house and contents insurance, not quite sure how I got involved but DH was just going to do what he usually does and pay what they ask but I started looking on Compare the Market and I reckon we can do it for less than half what he wanted!!
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be busy again as I am off for a haircut after brekkie and then we are going to see A Star is Born, which is almost three hours long but I'll catch up with you all at some point!! xxxxx


My policy had two extra's this year, a charge for boats on the property which we have none and a "green " charge for building supplies that are green both removed of course. Noticed that some premiums that were included are also not now like water damage. I tend to think insurance companies take in more than what they give back.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful colour, what did you use?


Majic Carpet dyes. Nice to see you back Chris! xoxox


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I think ours is £33 per year for a fortnightly collection. I think I will just pay it next year!!


It's free in Greenwich, we have a green bin. Must have some perks here.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Trish, we've had the local hunt around us all day today. They are not supposed to hunt animals but one told DH they had got two foxes already today. Against the law but the farmers round here won't complain, they know what foxes can do to their lambs. xx


Good evening Jacky, do they hunt fox for the fur only? That reminds me of the racoons out here, some people feed them... the farmers don't appreciate! Just loaded all my winter tires into the car ready for tomorrow when I take my Hyundai in for winter checks and oil change. I have a courtesy car so might meander downtown Duncan for a few hours. That wood heat is nice on the bones isn't it! xoxox


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> My niece has just got another Chihuahua puppy. She sent me a picture of him & asked if I could knit a coat. He was 8" long. I made the coat but it was not the right size when it was finished. I will age him one when he's full size.


My mom made beautiful Chihuahua coats, used to sell them to the pet store. I'll have to ask her if her pattern is kicking around. If I find it I will share it with you but it might take awhile... Did she get a teacup chihuahua? xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Busy day today with Zumba and the charity shop. In the end, I had made 72 cakes, a lot of them sold today but we held a lot back in case nobody takes any in tomorrow!! My friend Miriam who is 82, spent the afternoon walking up and down outside with a collection bucket, bless her, she collected nearly £70!!
> 
> Not much else to report except that I am making the sampler stitch shawl and didn't completely 'drop' the drop stitches so the whole thing was getting wider and wider, it would have fitted the sofa I expect!! :sm23: So, I frogged it back and will do it again and get it right this time!!
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=iiVXIEoi&id=D97E17DE87C8E668B4A49D217745728BA956A17E&thid=OIP.iiVXIEoi5SJraSrVFd5ozQHaHK&mediaurl=https%3a%2f%2fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2f736x%2f12%2f5a%2fbb%2f125abb6328d49b72529cb5ad3e65603d.jpg&exph=619&expw=640&q=sampler+stitch+shawl&simid=608032123227147264&selectedIndex=0
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Pretty shawl sorry it is giving you trouble! Glad Miriam wasn't run off by the boss. :sm24: Those cakes must be delicious!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hope your mam is going to be ok trish. Give her a hug for me.


Mom is doing better, at least she is trying to convince me she is! Always thinks I'm going to send her to a senior home. She needs to stop worrying... there are 500 ahead of her. And I've always kept my word not to. She will be happy to get your hug!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Have had a couple of WhatsApp messages from her so she is around but I'll pm her and tell her we miss her!! xxxx


.....and you did, thanks for the message. I'll not leave it so long again. Xx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Mine is only comprised of DH, and he isn't.


 :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Trish! xxxooo


Thanks Pam! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We don't really need snow tyres here but my car has got a winter kit on, whatever that is. xx


Really, your avatar makes me think you would have chains or winter tyres! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Healing hugs to your Mumxxx


Thank you Josephine. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Sending thoughts to Jinx from across the pond, hope everything is going well for you. xoxox


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Welcome back we've missed you, glad you're OK just living with your general chaos, sounds as though you at least get your evenings to yourself now. One small step at a time. xx


I got in a routine of going up to bed at around 8 then reading or watching our tiny TV. It seem strange now we can stay up late but we are still going up early as it's warm in bed, still no Central heating. I haven't knitted for months except a couple of little bits.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> My mom made beautiful Chihuahua coats, used to sell them to the pet store. I'll have to ask her if her pattern is kicking around. If I find it I will share it with you but it might take awhile... Did she get a teacup chihuahua? xoxo


A pattern would be great. Not sure what type he is only know he is so tiny. I will try to send you a picture.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> My policy had two extra's this year, a charge for boats on the property which we have none and a "green " charge for building supplies that are green both removed of course. Noticed that some premiums that were included are also not now like water damage. I tend to think insurance companies take in more than what they give back.


Of course they do, coming from someone who married to an ex-insurance man. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good evening Jacky, do they hunt fox for the fur only? That reminds me of the racoons out here, some people feed them... the farmers don't appreciate! Just loaded all my winter tires into the car ready for tomorrow when I take my Hyundai in for winter checks and oil change. I have a courtesy car so might meander downtown Duncan for a few hours. That wood heat is nice on the bones isn't it! xoxox


Foxes are considered pests in the country so if the hunt happen to kill one the farmers don't mind. We've had the wood burner going the last two days it is lovely. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Really, your avatar makes me think you would have chains or winter tyres! xoxo


This year has been the worst for deep snow but we just didn't go out until the farmer had cleared the lane. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Well you have all been busy, beautiful crafts & colours. Hope those that have been poorly are feeling better, hugs coming your way.
I seem to have gotten over my course, it took me ages to get grounded! I know it did me so much good & feel privileged to have been selected. I’m went for an EMG last week on my so called good leg. They investigated if my nerves in my leg were ok also my muscles. It was a fascinating thing to have done, despite lots of needles. It seems my muscles are poor & I have nerve damage. It’s probably yet another symptom ofPost Polio Syndrome. The dr thinks it’s my spine causing pressure on the nerves in my leg. The whole of my foot is now numb, rather scary. Other than that I’m OK. Even went back to my voluntary job & been out more. Ya!!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Well you have all been busy, beautiful crafts & colours. Hope those that have been poorly are feeling better, hugs coming your way.
> I seem to have gotten over my course, it took me ages to get grounded! I know it did me so much good & feel privileged to have been selected. I'm went for an EMG last week on my so called good leg. They investigated if my nerves in my leg were ok also my muscles. It was a fascinating thing to have done, despite lots of needles. It seems my muscles are poor & I have nerve damage. It's probably yet another symptom ofPost Polio Syndrome. The dr thinks it's my spine causing pressure on the nerves in my leg. The whole of my foot is now numb, rather scary. Other than that I'm OK. Even went back to my voluntary job & been out more. Ya!!????????????


Sounds as though it did some good anyway, and you've got your wheels now. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Pretty shawl sorry it is giving you trouble! Glad Miriam wasn't run off by the boss. :sm24: Those cakes must be delicious!


Ditto from me, June. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, June. :sm01: xxxooo


Did you hear back from jinx or Flo when you pm'd? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you hear back from jinx or Flo when you pm'd? xx


No, I haven't heard back from either of them. This is getting worrisome. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> No, I haven't heard back from either of them. This is getting worrisome. :sm03: xxxooo


My thoughts exactly. xx


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Wish I lived nearer, our local night shelter would love them. X


Women's shelters.. Homeless shelters.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh no, are you still poorly? What a silly question!! Hope you are on the mend by the time you read this!! xxxx


Yea I have a sinus infection and poor M has an ear infection did his dad take him to a doctor.....I think we all know the answer to that!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Busy day today with Zumba and the charity shop. In the end, I had made 72 cakes, a lot of them sold today but we held a lot back in case nobody takes any in tomorrow!! My friend Miriam who is 82, spent the afternoon walking up and down outside with a collection bucket, bless her, she collected nearly £70!!
> 
> Not much else to report except that I am making the sampler stitch shawl and didn't completely 'drop' the drop stitches so the whole thing was getting wider and wider, it would have fitted the sofa I expect!! :sm23: So, I frogged it back and will do it again and get it right this time!!
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=iiVXIEoi&id=D97E17DE87C8E668B4A49D217745728BA956A17E&thid=OIP.iiVXIEoi5SJraSrVFd5ozQHaHK&mediaurl=https%3a%2f%2fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2f736x%2f12%2f5a%2fbb%2f125abb6328d49b72529cb5ad3e65603d.jpg&exph=619&expw=640&q=sampler+stitch+shawl&simid=608032123227147264&selectedIndex=0
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


That is really pretty!!
I ended up having to take the whole heel off and start over all 38 rows that I had already done oh well I did it over and am know past the heel and have to say I don't like the German short rows compared to wrap and turn short row!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull, but the sun is trying, Wales. The plumber has now finished fitting a UV light on our water system. My kitchen looks like a bomb has hit it with the cupboard contents all over the surfaces, time for a sort out before we put it all back. Nothing else planned. Back later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Busy day today with Zumba and the charity shop. In the end, I had made 72 cakes, a lot of them sold today but we held a lot back in case nobody takes any in tomorrow!! My friend Miriam who is 82, spent the afternoon walking up and down outside with a collection bucket, bless her, she collected nearly £70!!
> 
> Not much else to report except that I am making the sampler stitch shawl and didn't completely 'drop' the drop stitches so the whole thing was getting wider and wider, it would have fitted the sofa I expect!! :sm23: So, I frogged it back and will do it again and get it right this time!!
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=iiVXIEoi&id=D97E17DE87C8E668B4A49D217745728BA956A17E&thid=OIP.iiVXIEoi5SJraSrVFd5ozQHaHK&mediaurl=https%3a%2f%2fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2f736x%2f12%2f5a%2fbb%2f125abb6328d49b72529cb5ad3e65603d.jpg&exph=619&expw=640&q=sampler+stitch+shawl&simid=608032123227147264&selectedIndex=0
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Have this on my to-do list, look forward to see how it turns out. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.

Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.

This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm shattered just reading that, at least you can have some rest tomorrow afternoon. (Don't fall asleep) . xxxx


Unlikely with Lady Gaga at full throttle!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I need squirrel resistant bulbs, our squirrel has emptied my pots & we saw him taking bulbs out of the font garden.


They are so cheeky and not just for bulbs. A couple of years back, I planted winter flowering pansies in a tub in the front garden 5 times and every morning they were ripped out and on the ground, I guess they were looking for bulbs!! I put them in the back garden in the end and they stayed there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Trish, we've had the local hunt around us all day today. They are not supposed to hunt animals but one told DH they had got two foxes already today. Against the law but the farmers round here won't complain, they know what foxes can do to their lambs. xx


Horrible but quite exciting to watch them I expect and I don't blame the farmers. There are probably nicer ways of getting rid of the foxes though? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My policy had two extra's this year, a charge for boats on the property which we have none and a "green " charge for building supplies that are green both removed of course. Noticed that some premiums that were included are also not now like water damage. I tend to think insurance companies take in more than what they give back.


....and I think you are right! I guess that's how they make the money!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Unlikely with Lady Gaga at full throttle!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


She might lull you to sleep :sm23: :sm23: By the way what yarn are you using for your shawl? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> It's free in Greenwich, we have a green bin. Must have some perks here.


A very strange thing happened this morning, speaking of Greenwich. Our radio is always tuned to Smooth Radio, an easy-listening station without too much chat. When we switched it on this morning it was tuned to The Voice of Islam, Greenwich!!! Frightened the life out of me as I was waking up! I have no idea how it happened but rest assured, it is now re-tuned to Smooth!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Horrible but quite exciting to watch them I expect and I don't blame the farmers. There are probably nicer ways of getting rid of the foxes though? xxxx


Nothing to watch really, they don't hunt with horses, just lots of 4WD and quad bikes bombing around. It's quite funny as the new owners of the forestry behind us have put a padlock on the gate to stop people going up there so the hunt just lift it off its hinges and go up there anyway. We've got a key as we have a right of way to get to our water tank up there. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing to watch really, they don't hunt with horses, just lots of 4WD and quad bikes bombing around. It's quite funny as the new owners of the forestry behind us have put a padlock on the gate to stop people going up there so the hunt just lift it off its hinges and go up there anyway. We've got a key as we have a right of way to get to our water tank up there. xxxx


Oh dear, not the mental picture I had at all, how very modern!!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> No, I haven't heard back from either of them. This is getting worrisome. :sm03: xxxooo


It really is. Fingers crossed.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Pretty shawl sorry it is giving you trouble! Glad Miriam wasn't run off by the boss. :sm24: Those cakes must be delicious!


Believe it or not, I didn't taste one, I saw too much sugar making them!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.
> 
> Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.
> 
> This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy birthday handsome young man.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mom is doing better, at least she is trying to convince me she is! Always thinks I'm going to send her to a senior home. She needs to stop worrying... there are 500 ahead of her. And I've always kept my word not to. She will be happy to get your hug!


Then have one from each of us for her - and have some for yourself! () () () () () () () () () () () () () () () () () xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

It's Tuesday, so off to town shortly to meet the ladies. Cinema tonight. A live performance of The Importance of Being Earnest. Written in Worthing by Oscar Wilde.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Sending thoughts to Jinx from across the pond, hope everything is going well for you. xoxox


And from me, getting a bit concerned now. :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had a phone call from our neighbour that has made DH's day, (not) his car has a flat tyre, garage man is on his way but looks as though he will have to bite the bullet and get 4 new tyres as the others are wearing down as well. Bank balance is not going to be happy. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well you have all been busy, beautiful crafts & colours. Hope those that have been poorly are feeling better, hugs coming your way.
> I seem to have gotten over my course, it took me ages to get grounded! I know it did me so much good & feel privileged to have been selected. I'm went for an EMG last week on my so called good leg. They investigated if my nerves in my leg were ok also my muscles. It was a fascinating thing to have done, despite lots of needles. It seems my muscles are poor & I have nerve damage. It's probably yet another symptom ofPost Polio Syndrome. The dr thinks it's my spine causing pressure on the nerves in my leg. The whole of my foot is now numb, rather scary. Other than that I'm OK. Even went back to my voluntary job & been out more. Ya!!????????????


Proud of you girl, now get back behind that wheel! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yea I have a sinus infection and poor M has an ear infection did his dad take him to a doctor.....I think we all know the answer to that!!


Oh poor you, that is miserable for you, hope the abs kick in quickly, big healing hugs for you! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, but the sun is trying, Wales. The plumber has now finished fitting a UV light on our water system. My kitchen looks like a bomb has hit it with the cupboard contents all over the surfaces, time for a sort out before we put it all back. Nothing else planned. Back later. xx


What does the UV light do, kill the bugs? Glad it's done anyway! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have this on my to-do list, look forward to see how it turns out. xxxx


This is my third one so you'd think I'd know how to do it, wouldn't you?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What does the UV light do, kill the bugs? Glad it's done anyway! Xxxx


Yes, supposedly, now have to send a sample off to be tested. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It's foggy and dark right now, becoming hot and humid this afternoon. Very un-fall-like weather.
My car is getting oiled for the winter so I'm hoping to get it's yearly waxing done after work either today or tomorrow. Why do I always leave this until the last moment?
There was some excitement on Friday. Workers on the roof, repairing the damage done during one of the summer wind storms, hit a gas line. The building filled with the smell of rotten eggs, diesel and paint. Management told us to evacuate the building to the parking lot. The air system evacuated most of the building in about 1/2 hour, but our area in the basement still smelled so much that it hurt my throat. We were then told to go to lunch and they would make a decision after lunch. Facilities brought in the big fans that are used in fires to evacuate the smoke. After an hour, it still stunk. We've been saying for years that there is not enough air circulation in that room. Any one who had a laptop and a remote access account was told to go home and work from home. So I said ok. Came home and worked from here. It was actually fun. If I was to work from home on a regular basis, I'd need a bigger monitor. The little screen on the laptop made it difficult to multitask. 
We had our Thanksgiving yesterday. We had ham instead of turkey because sis and BIL had turkey at his sister's the day before. I managed to turn the ham into ham jerky. We ate it anyways.
I didn't get much knitting done this weekend.
After spending Thanksgiving with my family, I am so thankful for this group and your friendships.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a phone call from our neighbour that has made DH's day, (not) his car has a flat tyre, garage man is on his way but looks as though he will have to bite the bullet and get 4 new tyres as the others are wearing down as well. Bank balance is not going to be happy. xx


I need to do the same thing. I wore my winter tires all summer as they were useless for winter tires. I even slid in the rain. 
Hopefully Costco will have some sort of deal on winter tires soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's Tuesday, so off to town shortly to meet the ladies. Cinema tonight. A live performance of The Importance of Being Earnest. Written in Worthing by Oscar Wilde.


I hope you enjoy that performance.
We have one of the last atmospheric theatres in existence. I really enjoy live performances there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing to watch really, they don't hunt with horses, just lots of 4WD and quad bikes bombing around. It's quite funny as the new owners of the forestry behind us have put a padlock on the gate to stop people going up there so the hunt just lift it off its hinges and go up there anyway. We've got a key as we have a right of way to get to our water tank up there. xxxx


There is an area near me, 1700 acres of crown land. It's full of trails from ATVs and motorbikes. That makes it easy for the hunters to get in and poach the deer. The ATV's and motorbikes leave the gate to the crown land alone, but the fences to either side of the gate are completely down on the ground and the vehicles just drive over the fence.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> A very strange thing happened this morning, speaking of Greenwich. Our radio is always tuned to Smooth Radio, an easy-listening station without too much chat. When we switched it on this morning it was tuned to The Voice of Islam, Greenwich!!! Frightened the life out of me as I was waking up! I have no idea how it happened but rest assured, it is now re-tuned to Smooth!!!


That would definitely wake me up.
I watch Breakfast Television from Toronto every work morning. Every time I turn the TV on I have to turn the volume down. I get blasted by a volume of 60, set by mum, and I quickly turn it down to 20 and that is plenty loud for me.
I hope your radio continues to be Smooth.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.
> 
> Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.
> 
> This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


A very happy birthday to Mr L!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> She might lull you to sleep :sm23: :sm23: By the way what yarn are you using for your shawl? xxxx


It's the stuff I bought down at Fairlight, Cygnet Boho Spirit is the name, it's chunky!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> They are so cheeky and not just for bulbs. A couple of years back, I planted winter flowering pansies in a tub in the front garden 5 times and every morning they were ripped out and on the ground, I guess they were looking for bulbs!! I put them in the back garden in the end and they stayed there!!! xxxx


We had a blonde squirrel that kept trying to get into the hanging bird feeder all the while we were eating Thanksgiving dinner. There was a plate on the ground for the squirrel, but this one kept climbing the metal pipe even with us banging on the door and window.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a phone call from our neighbour that has made DH's day, (not) his car has a flat tyre, garage man is on his way but looks as though he will have to bite the bullet and get 4 new tyres as the others are wearing down as well. Bank balance is not going to be happy. xx


Oh no!! Mind you, you may have a lot of driving coming up so just as well to be safe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, supposedly, now have to send a sample off to be tested. xxxx


Everything crossed!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.
> 
> Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.
> 
> This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy birthday to gs3.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull, but the sun is trying, Wales. The plumber has now finished fitting a UV light on our water system. My kitchen looks like a bomb has hit it with the cupboard contents all over the surfaces, time for a sort out before we put it all back. Nothing else planned. Back later. xx


A lot of our water treatment plants here have those UV lights. I haven't seen one for individual homes. Let me know if it works well.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It's foggy and dark right now, becoming hot and humid this afternoon. Very un-fall-like weather.
> My car is getting oiled for the winter so I'm hoping to get it's yearly waxing done after work either today or tomorrow. Why do I always leave this until the last moment?
> There was some excitement on Friday. Workers on the roof, repairing the damage done during one of the summer wind storms, hit a gas line. The building filled with the smell of rotten eggs, diesel and paint. Management told us to evacuate the building to the parking lot. The air system evacuated most of the building in about 1/2 hour, but our area in the basement still smelled so much that it hurt my throat. We were then told to go to lunch and they would make a decision after lunch. Facilities brought in the big fans that are used in fires to evacuate the smoke. After an hour, it still stunk. We've been saying for years that there is not enough air circulation in that room. Any one who had a laptop and a remote access account was told to go home and work from home. So I said ok. Came home and worked from here. It was actually fun. If I was to work from home on a regular basis, I'd need a bigger monitor. The little screen on the laptop made it difficult to multitask.
> We had our Thanksgiving yesterday. We had ham instead of turkey because sis and BIL had turkey at his sister's the day before. I managed to turn the ham into ham jerky. We ate it anyways.
> I didn't get much knitting done this weekend.
> After spending Thanksgiving with my family, I am so thankful for this group and your friendships.


Yep, you can choose your friends but are stuck with family!! A belated happy Thanksgiving to you and yours! Well done on the jerky, something different!! :sm23: Sorry about the mess at work but getting to go home to work must have been a treat. I don't think I'd have the discipline to work at home, no one to see me skiving!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That is really pretty!!
> I ended up having to take the whole heel off and start over all 38 rows that I had already done oh well I did it over and am know past the heel and have to say I don't like the German short rows compared to wrap and turn short row!


I prefer the German short rows. I don't do the wrap and turn short rows the same way on both sides of the heel. One side I'm never happy with. I seem to be more consistent with the German short rows.
I keep looking for a heel that is easy and consistent for me.


----------



## London Girl

Right, I replied to most of that at the hairdresser's!! Met the lady that had our house before us in there, she's such a sweetie! We are now off to the cinema, catch you all later, lotsa love xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yea I have a sinus infection and poor M has an ear infection did his dad take him to a doctor.....I think we all know the answer to that!!


I hope the antibiotics work for both of you and you're both feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Well you have all been busy, beautiful crafts & colours. Hope those that have been poorly are feeling better, hugs coming your way.
> I seem to have gotten over my course, it took me ages to get grounded! I know it did me so much good & feel privileged to have been selected. I'm went for an EMG last week on my so called good leg. They investigated if my nerves in my leg were ok also my muscles. It was a fascinating thing to have done, despite lots of needles. It seems my muscles are poor & I have nerve damage. It's probably yet another symptom ofPost Polio Syndrome. The dr thinks it's my spine causing pressure on the nerves in my leg. The whole of my foot is now numb, rather scary. Other than that I'm OK. Even went back to my voluntary job & been out more. Ya!!????????????


I hope the doctor can find a treatment that will help.
I'm glad that you are getting out and around.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. It looks like most of the fog has burned off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It's foggy and dark right now, becoming hot and humid this afternoon. Very un-fall-like weather.
> My car is getting oiled for the winter so I'm hoping to get it's yearly waxing done after work either today or tomorrow. Why do I always leave this until the last moment?
> There was some excitement on Friday. Workers on the roof, repairing the damage done during one of the summer wind storms, hit a gas line. The building filled with the smell of rotten eggs, diesel and paint. Management told us to evacuate the building to the parking lot. The air system evacuated most of the building in about 1/2 hour, but our area in the basement still smelled so much that it hurt my throat. We were then told to go to lunch and they would make a decision after lunch. Facilities brought in the big fans that are used in fires to evacuate the smoke. After an hour, it still stunk. We've been saying for years that there is not enough air circulation in that room. Any one who had a laptop and a remote access account was told to go home and work from home. So I said ok. Came home and worked from here. It was actually fun. If I was to work from home on a regular basis, I'd need a bigger monitor. The little screen on the laptop made it difficult to multitask.
> We had our Thanksgiving yesterday. We had ham instead of turkey because sis and BIL had turkey at his sister's the day before. I managed to turn the ham into ham jerky. We ate it anyways.
> I didn't get much knitting done this weekend.
> After spending Thanksgiving with my family, I am so thankful for this group and your friendships.


Oh dear. That last sentence says it all!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you enjoy that performance.
> We have one of the last atmospheric theatres in existence. I really enjoy live performances there.


We now have a wonderful 'halfway' system. Shakespeare is live in Stratford on Avon and plays like the Oscar Wilde series are put on live in London, and one night is sent live to cinemas all over England. This allows us to watch expensive productions at much-reduced prices, and keeps both the theatres and cinemas in business. In Worthing, they tend to be shown in our lovely old theatre anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lunch was a washout. Several of the Vetlettes are on a trip and no-one else turned up. I had a coffee and came home.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Mind you, you may have a lot of driving coming up so just as well to be safe!! xxxx


Garage man has been and says he can repair the tyre so DH is happy for now. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.
> 
> Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.
> 
> This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


A very happy birthday to your GS3. Enjoy your time with the coven and happy dyeing.

I'll be off in a bit to go to the Tuesday Fiber Social at the LYS. We've had rain the last couple of days, not heavy but wet nonetheless. Rainy again this morning and then going away for several days. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, that is miserable for you, hope the abs kick in quickly, big healing hugs for you! Xxxx


From me, too, Lisa! I hope you both are well on the mend. Sending healing and comforting hugs to you both and much love, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear. That last sentence says it all!


And we're glad you're here with us! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.
> 
> Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.
> 
> This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


He's a real cutie.! Hope he has had a great birthday. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> We now have a wonderful 'halfway' system. Shakespeare is live in Stratford on Avon and plays like the Oscar Wilde series are put on live in London, and one night is sent live to cinemas all over England. This allows us to watch expensive productions at much-reduced prices, and keeps both the theatres and cinemas in business. In Worthing, they tend to be shown in our lovely old theatre anyway.


I missed that one! It's one of my favourite plays, really enjoy most of Oscar Wilde. I think that showing the plays at the cinema enables people to go to the 'theatre.' Going to productions in town are ridiculously expensive. I would love to see Andre Rhuis ( sp) & his orchestra the cheap seats are nearly £200, I'll get his dvd!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch was a washout. Several of the Vetlettes are on a trip and no-one else turned up. I had a coffee and came home.


Oh dear, sorry.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> A very happy birthday to your GS3. Enjoy your time with the coven and happy dyeing.
> 
> I'll be off in a bit to go to the Tuesday Fiber Social at the LYS. We've had rain the last couple of days, not heavy but wet nonetheless. Rainy again this morning and then going away for several days. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Have lots of fun, despite the rain. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

afternoon everyone. We went to our club this morning, I did 2 whole rows of my knitting, they are long rows! I’m now sitting alone. MrB has taken DD & the kids out for tea at our local supermarket, they love going there for pizza. Well I’m now going to get the knitting on the go, perhaps a couple more rows, F will be 20 before I finish his jacket. Have a good evening everyone, hugs to you all. X


----------



## LondonChris

Me again, I saw these & thought of Saxy.


----------



## LondonChris

LondonChris said:


> Me again, I saw these & thought of Saxy.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch was a washout. Several of the Vetlettes are on a trip and no-one else turned up. I had a coffee and came home.


Oh honey, I'd have popped down there if I'd known, I bet it was glorious in lovely Worthing today?!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Garage man has been and says he can repair the tyre so DH is happy for now. xxxx


YAY!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> afternoon everyone. We went to our club this morning, I did 2 whole rows of my knitting, they are long rows! I'm now sitting alone. MrB has taken DD & the kids out for tea at our local supermarket, they love going there for pizza. Well I'm now going to get the knitting on the go, perhaps a couple more rows, F will be 20 before I finish his jacket. Have a good evening everyone, hugs to you all. X


Well done on going to the club, I bet they were all pleased to see you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hahaha, yes, they're great but they'd have to be cotton or Saxy would get hot feet!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Really enjoyed the film, both the stars were exceptionally good. Apparently, they sang live on the film, no lip syncing, Bradley Cooper, who directed it and did everything but make the tea, spent 18 months having singing lessons, guitar lessons and getting into the character, most impressive! Don't know if Lady Gaga has acted before but I think she may have found herself a new career!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> YAY!!! xxxx


DH has now got 4 wheels back on his wagon. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has now got 4 wheels back on his wagon. xxxx :sm24:


So he's still rolling along?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and I won £10 on the last game. That's my fish and chips at Whitby bought. 

Karons infection count has come down to 89 now from 500. I'm hoping she's on her journey home. I may call in at the hospital on Friday if she's still in. I'm wary though because I've not been back since Albert died. I'll have to think on that one. 

Hope you all had a good day. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I need squirrel resistant bulbs, our squirrel has emptied my pots & we saw him taking bulbs out of the font garden.


Mine eats bulbs, plastic boxes just about anything really.????


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It's foggy and dark right now, becoming hot and humid this afternoon. Very un-fall-like weather.
> My car is getting oiled for the winter so I'm hoping to get it's yearly waxing done after work either today or tomorrow. Why do I always leave this until the last moment?
> There was some excitement on Friday. Workers on the roof, repairing the damage done during one of the summer wind storms, hit a gas line. The building filled with the smell of rotten eggs, diesel and paint. Management told us to evacuate the building to the parking lot. The air system evacuated most of the building in about 1/2 hour, but our area in the basement still smelled so much that it hurt my throat. We were then told to go to lunch and they would make a decision after lunch. Facilities brought in the big fans that are used in fires to evacuate the smoke. After an hour, it still stunk. We've been saying for years that there is not enough air circulation in that room. Any one who had a laptop and a remote access account was told to go home and work from home. So I said ok. Came home and worked from here. It was actually fun. If I was to work from home on a regular basis, I'd need a bigger monitor. The little screen on the laptop made it difficult to multitask.
> We had our Thanksgiving yesterday. We had ham instead of turkey because sis and BIL had turkey at his sister's the day before. I managed to turn the ham into ham jerky. We ate it anyways.
> I didn't get much knitting done this weekend.
> After spending Thanksgiving with my family, I am so thankful for this group and your friendships.


You got us for good ,Bonny lass


----------



## grandma susan

OH they are great......what do u think Saxy?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and I won £10 on the last game. That's my fish and chips at Whitby bought.
> 
> Karons infection count has come down to 89 now from 500. I'm hoping she's on her journey home. I may call in at the hospital on Friday if she's still in. I'm wary though because I've not been back since Albert died. I'll have to think on that one.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. Xx


You might be more use to her if you stay well and wait until she comes home but that's really good news, I'm so pleased for her!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Mine eats bulbs, plastic boxes just about anything really.????


I wish I could train it to plant bulbs I need to get lots in my new garden.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.
> 
> Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.
> 
> This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


My that six years has flown by!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So he's still rolling along?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes it got in my head as well. Logs have been delivered, DH got a shock, they cost twice as much as last time we ordered some, albeit a few years ago now. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and I won £10 on the last game. That's my fish and chips at Whitby bought.
> 
> Karons infection count has come down to 89 now from 500. I'm hoping she's on her journey home. I may call in at the hospital on Friday if she's still in. I'm wary though because I've not been back since Albert died. I'll have to think on that one.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. Xx


Well done on your win. Sounds like Karen is on the mend, if you go and visit her think of it as another step you've achieved. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it got in my head as well. Logs have been delivered, DH got a shock, they cost twice as much as last time we ordered some, albeit a few years ago now. xxxx


At least you have them now, hope it's the last lot you have to buy there.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I prefer the German short rows. I don't do the wrap and turn short rows the same way on both sides of the heel. One side I'm never happy with. I seem to be more consistent with the German short rows.
> I keep looking for a heel that is easy and consistent for me.


I don't like the way it looks on the Knit side and I didn't like how the ones you have to do a second time looked!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> afternoon everyone. We went to our club this morning, I did 2 whole rows of my knitting, they are long rows! I'm now sitting alone. MrB has taken DD & the kids out for tea at our local supermarket, they love going there for pizza. Well I'm now going to get the knitting on the go, perhaps a couple more rows, F will be 20 before I finish his jacket. Have a good evening everyone, hugs to you all. X


Sounds like a good day. Enjoy your quiet time at home. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the film, both the stars were exceptionally good. Apparently, they sang live on the film, no lip syncing, Bradley Cooper, who directed it and did everything but make the tea, spent 18 months having singing lessons, guitar lessons and getting into the character, most impressive! Don't know if Lady Gaga has acted before but I think she may have found herself a new career!!! xxxx


Good to know it's a good movie! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and I won £10 on the last game. That's my fish and chips at Whitby bought.
> 
> Karons infection count has come down to 89 now from 500. I'm hoping she's on her journey home. I may call in at the hospital on Friday if she's still in. I'm wary though because I've not been back since Albert died. I'll have to think on that one.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. Xx


Well done on the winnings and that's great news for Karen. I hope she's home soon. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the film, both the stars were exceptionally good. Apparently, they sang live on the film, no lip syncing, Bradley Cooper, who directed it and did everything but make the tea, spent 18 months having singing lessons, guitar lessons and getting into the character, most impressive! Don't know if Lady Gaga has acted before but I think she may have found herself a new career!!! xxxx


What movie was this I love Bradley Cooper!


----------



## linkan

Crazy rich Asians .. Soooooo good ???? the absolute most beautiful wedding scene I've ever seen in all the movies or life or anything ! 100%????????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> What movie was this I love Bradley Cooper!


A star is born


----------



## Islander

11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it’s too dark to shoot photo’s. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> 11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it's too dark to shoot photo's. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


Too much excitement before bed but what a show to have on in your front garden. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Wales, still they've promised us a lovely day today and then it's downhill all the way. Think we've got a quiet day today so will make the most of it, who knows what tomorrow will bring. You all have a good day. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are promised temperatures in the mid 20s here today, very warm for October. 

Back to a normal Wednesday, laundry, shopping, fish and chips and WI. We are having Clarins come to talk about our beauty regime. What regime? I slap on a bit of moisturizer, bit of eye shadow and lippy, takes me all of 2 mins. Think I'll take some knitting to do.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx

Thinking of you Jinx, hope everything is ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> 11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it's too dark to shoot photo's. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


Sounds a bit too close for comfort, nearest we get to that is 2 mad cats chasing one another round the garden. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds a bit too close for comfort, nearest we get to that is 2 mad cats chasing one another round the garden. xx


Not quite in the same league. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it got in my head as well. Logs have been delivered, DH got a shock, they cost twice as much as last time we ordered some, albeit a few years ago now. xxxx


Yep, that happens!! Are the Cherokees still after you, hehehehe?!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> What movie was this I love Bradley Cooper!


A Star is Born! 8/10 and recommended!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Crazy rich Asians .. Soooooo good ???? the absolute most beautiful wedding scene I've ever seen in all the movies or life or anything ! 100%????????


I liked the look of that one but DH didn't! :sm16: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, that happens!! Are the Cherokees still after you, hehehehe?!! xxxxx


Well they weren't until you mentioned it again. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> 11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it's too dark to shoot photo's. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


I would feel the same way, it's been going on forever but to see the younger one struggling must be hard, I bet you wanted to go out and help him!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are promised temperatures in the mid 20s here today, very warm for October.
> 
> Back to a normal Wednesday, laundry, shopping, fish and chips and WI. We are having Clarins come to talk about our beauty regime. What regime? I slap on a bit of moisturizer, bit of eye shadow and lippy, takes me all of 2 mins. Think I'll take some knitting to do.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx
> 
> Thinking of you Jinx, hope everything is ok. xx


I'm much the same, plus a bit of mascara!! Clarins have got something new out that they've been advertising, Clarins Double Serum, £57 for a small bottle! I bet they'll be trying to flog that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they weren't until you mentioned it again. xxxx :sm16:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). The house is 23'C (73'F). Too warm for sleeping. I should have put the air con back on before I went to bed. Today is supposed to be a record breaking warm day going up to 30'C (86'F). Wrong temperatures for this time of year. I should have washed and waxed my car last night, but I only had 1/2 hour of light after I got home from work.
I took the swoncho to work and was able to do about an inch before work. Yay. I want to get er done so I can work on something else. I have too many project bags beside the chair.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I'm much the same, plus a bit of mascara!! Clarins have got something new out that they've been advertising, Clarins Double Serum, £57 for a small bottle! I bet they'll be trying to flog that!! xxxx


Thanks for reminding me. I forgot the mascara. We are supposed to be getting a free goodie bag. But Olay is good enough for me. Think of all the wool you could buy for £57!xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Mav. Weird temperatures we are having atm xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are promised temperatures in the mid 20s here today, very warm for October.
> 
> Back to a normal Wednesday, laundry, shopping, fish and chips and WI. We are having Clarins come to talk about our beauty regime. What regime? I slap on a bit of moisturizer, bit of eye shadow and lippy, takes me all of 2 mins. Think I'll take some knitting to do.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx
> 
> Thinking of you Jinx, hope everything is ok. xx


I just use the same Nivea moisturizer that I've used all my life. I have to watch what I put on my face. I went to a makeup party once and something they put on my cheeks made me break out and my skin burned. It was all supposed to be hypo-allergenic, but I reacted anyways.
Who has time to get all gussied up.
It sounds like you are having the same warm day as us.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Wales, still they've promised us a lovely day today and then it's downhill all the way. Think we've got a quiet day today so will make the most of it, who knows what tomorrow will bring. You all have a good day. See you later. xx


I'm supposed to get my car oiled on Saturday and it will barely be 9'C (48'F) on that day. That will be a change from today.
I hate having to scrape frost off my car windows off before I can drive.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> 11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it's too dark to shoot photo's. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


Young teen bull probably thought it would be easy to take on the old bull. Think again youngster. Be patient. You'll get your turn.
The harem probably knows to stay away from the bulls when they are sparring.
I haven't seen any deer along the highway this week, which is probably a good thing. If they stay in the forest, no one knows they are there, and they might survive.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I don't like the way it looks on the Knit side and I didn't like how the ones you have to do a second time looked!


If you find a better sock heel, let me know, and I'll do the same.
I've tried the Fleegle heel, but I found that one a little pointy. And the Sweet Tomato Heel. It's nice and rounded, but it takes some practise to make is look right.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it got in my head as well. Logs have been delivered, DH got a shock, they cost twice as much as last time we ordered some, albeit a few years ago now. xxxx


That's one of the guaranteed things, prices go up. Hopefully you won't have to get too many loads of logs.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> You got us for good ,Bonny lass


I'm glad for that, Susan. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I need squirrel resistant bulbs, our squirrel has emptied my pots & we saw him taking bulbs out of the font garden.





grandma susan said:


> Mine eats bulbs, plastic boxes just about anything really.????


Ours eat wooden and plastic birdfeeders. The birdfeeders hold their seeds that they want so much. And they shredded my lettuce tent.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and I won £10 on the last game. That's my fish and chips at Whitby bought.
> 
> Karons infection count has come down to 89 now from 500. I'm hoping she's on her journey home. I may call in at the hospital on Friday if she's still in. I'm wary though because I've not been back since Albert died. I'll have to think on that one.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. Xx


It's good that Karen is doing better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has now got 4 wheels back on his wagon. xxxx :sm24:


4 wheels are good. It's good that they were able to repair his wheel.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Really enjoyed the film, both the stars were exceptionally good. Apparently, they sang live on the film, no lip syncing, Bradley Cooper, who directed it and did everything but make the tea, spent 18 months having singing lessons, guitar lessons and getting into the character, most impressive! Don't know if Lady Gaga has acted before but I think she may have found herself a new career!!! xxxx


I haven't heard of Lady Gaga acting in anything before, except her own music videos.
From the interviews, it sounds like they did a lot of first takes on the movie.
And everyone is impressed with Bradley Cooper's singing.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Me again, I saw these & thought of Saxy.


Those are cute. Unfortunately I don't wear anything with my sandals.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> afternoon everyone. We went to our club this morning, I did 2 whole rows of my knitting, they are long rows! I'm now sitting alone. MrB has taken DD & the kids out for tea at our local supermarket, they love going there for pizza. Well I'm now going to get the knitting on the go, perhaps a couple more rows, F will be 20 before I finish his jacket. Have a good evening everyone, hugs to you all. X


Hopefully you can finish the jacket before then.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I missed that one! It's one of my favourite plays, really enjoy most of Oscar Wilde. I think that showing the plays at the cinema enables people to go to the 'theatre.' Going to productions in town are ridiculously expensive. I would love to see Andre Rhuis ( sp) & his orchestra the cheap seats are nearly £200, I'll get his dvd!


That's a great idea. Most of the live productions are in Toronto. I'm lucky that we have our live theatre and a thriving dramatic group here in Port Hope.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> A very happy birthday to your GS3. Enjoy your time with the coven and happy dyeing.
> 
> I'll be off in a bit to go to the Tuesday Fiber Social at the LYS. We've had rain the last couple of days, not heavy but wet nonetheless. Rainy again this morning and then going away for several days. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


I haven't been to the Tuesday night Knit Night at the Peterborough LYS for a long time. I'm hoping to get up there before the snow flies.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch was a washout. Several of the Vetlettes are on a trip and no-one else turned up. I had a coffee and came home.


I'm sorry that you ended up drinking your coffee alone.
Hopefully next time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I don't like this getting up in the dark and leaving in the dark. And I only had a 1/2 hour of light after work. Bah fall and winter darkness.
I need to go drag the bins to the curb.
Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Wales, still they've promised us a lovely day today and then it's downhill all the way. Think we've got a quiet day today so will make the most of it, who knows what tomorrow will bring. You all have a good day. See you later. xx


Morning from my little corner of the world. Grab one of those beautiful shawls you have made and wrap yourself in it to keep you warm and snuggly. It is bound to get colder in the near future.
I have lost the plot and will pick up from here.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are promised temperatures in the mid 20s here today, very warm for October.
> 
> Back to a normal Wednesday, laundry, shopping, fish and chips and WI. We are having Clarins come to talk about our beauty regime. What regime? I slap on a bit of moisturizer, bit of eye shadow and lippy, takes me all of 2 mins. Think I'll take some knitting to do.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx
> 
> Thinking of you Jinx, hope everything is ok. xx


Morning. Thanks for thinking of me. Glad it is a normal Wednesday. Fish and chips on Tuesdays throws my timetable off kilter. 
I am surprised you have 2 minutes to spare for your regime as you seem so busy all the time.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> If you find a better sock heel, let me know, and I'll do the same.
> I've tried the Fleegle heel, but I found that one a little pointy. And the Sweet Tomato Heel. It's nice and rounded, but it takes some practise to make is look right.


Have you tried the sock it to me heel? So many on the forum seem to love his pattern.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Have you tried the sock it to me heel? So many on the forum seem to love his pattern.


Good to see you. How are you feeling?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 16'C (61'F). The house is 23'C (73'F). Too warm for sleeping. I should have put the air con back on before I went to bed. Today is supposed to be a record breaking warm day going up to 30'C (86'F). Wrong temperatures for this time of year. I should have washed and waxed my car last night, but I only had 1/2 hour of light after I got home from work.
> I took the swoncho to work and was able to do about an inch before work. Yay. I want to get er done so I can work on something else. I have too many project bags beside the chair.


I know the feeling! We also have a warm day here, I am out without a coat!! Makes one wonder what winter has in store!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I forgot the mascara. We are supposed to be getting a free goodie bag. But Olay is good enough for me. Think of all the wool you could buy for £57!xx


Absolutely! I am a Nivea girl these days, it seems to suit me! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't heard of Lady Gaga acting in anything before, except her own music videos.
> From the interviews, it sounds like they did a lot of first takes on the movie.
> And everyone is impressed with Bradley Cooper's singing.


Just goes to show that anyone can be a star if they are prepared to put the work in!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grab one of those beautiful shawls you have made and wrap yourself in it to keep you warm and snuggly. It is bound to get colder in the near future.
> I have lost the plot and will pick up from here.


Hi, are you OK, we've missed you? !! Love your spooky avatar!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grab one of those beautiful shawls you have made and wrap yourself in it to keep you warm and snuggly. It is bound to get colder in the near future.
> I have lost the plot and will pick up from here.


Hey, morning, we've missed you, have you been OK, we've been worried. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> 11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it's too dark to shoot photo's. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


That must have been interesting. As you say, nature at it's best and they are just doing what comes natural to them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Wales, still they've promised us a lovely day today and then it's downhill all the way. Think we've got a quiet day today so will make the most of it, who knows what tomorrow will bring. You all have a good day. See you later. xx


Glad you're having a lovely day today. Enjoy the quietness. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are promised temperatures in the mid 20s here today, very warm for October.
> 
> Back to a normal Wednesday, laundry, shopping, fish and chips and WI. We are having Clarins come to talk about our beauty regime. What regime? I slap on a bit of moisturizer, bit of eye shadow and lippy, takes me all of 2 mins. Think I'll take some knitting to do.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx
> 
> Thinking of you Jinx, hope everything is ok. xx


Enjoy the WI talk, but I'm the same as you -- minimum amount of time spent there doing exactly the same thing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> A Star is Born! 8/10 and recommended!!! xxxx


Glad it was an enjoyable one! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I forgot the mascara. We are supposed to be getting a free goodie bag. But Olay is good enough for me. Think of all the wool you could buy for £57!xx


Olay's my preference too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't been to the Tuesday night Knit Night at the Peterborough LYS for a long time. I'm hoping to get up there before the snow flies.


It was a smallish group yesterday so a bit quieter but that's okay, it was still enjoyable! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grab one of those beautiful shawls you have made and wrap yourself in it to keep you warm and snuggly. It is bound to get colder in the near future.
> I have lost the plot and will pick up from here.


Welcome back! I hope you're okay. We've missed you!! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> 11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it's too dark to shoot photo's. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


They gotta prove to the girls that they are the baddest there is lol....boys smh????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Today my gs3 is 6 today, another one growing up rapidly.
> 
> Had a houseful yesterday with KnitWIts, everybody is getting excited about knitting our town. In the afternoon Mr P and I went to see the new Johnnie English film. It was a good funny film.
> 
> This morning I am off to meet the coven in a garden centre for coffee and to celebrate a birthday. Hope to do a bit more dyeing this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Look at that cutie pie !


----------



## linkan

It's too early for me to be up y'all. But here i am lol. 
I've been trying to do catch up, not getting there this morning so instead I'll just post a chat.


----------



## linkan

So my left arm is still hurting, pretty sure it's just a muscle. But i turned my wrist or pulled something in the left wrist so that whole arm is uncooperative today.


----------



## linkan

It's irritating i know that I'm posting such short posts ,but for some reason if i make them longer the send button disappears still.


----------



## linkan

I'm missing dd1 something awful y'all. But she had called a few times and texted and send to be doing okay.
Her tentative due date is May26-June14.


----------



## linkan

Hope your all Well. I can't remember if i said this already but i really enjoyed the crazy rich Asians movie. Sort of a Cinderella story. Ds's girlfriend is Asian/Mexican and she wants to watch it with him. LOL , he isn't too thrilled with the idea , Not into those girly movies. I told him he needed to watch it for her.
It was really beautiful.


----------



## linkan

I've got a book of animals that I'm going to try to start crocheting the animals. Edwards menagerie. Very cute, I'm going to try to free form onto them after.


----------



## linkan

Love and hugs y'all XOXOX


----------



## linkan

I'm watching the hurricane Michael stern coverage. It's going to be terrible. I hope everyone has evacuated especially after seeing the devastation from Flo. This one is even stronger.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, I'd have popped down there if I'd known, I bet it was glorious in lovely Worthing today?!!!


It was, and still is.

Four of us are off to Dudley tomorrow for a long weekend at the WRACA Dinner Club. Lots of noise!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Me again, I saw these & thought of Saxy.


Saxy does not wear socks. Ever.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I've been to the over 60's and I won £10 on the last game. That's my fish and chips at Whitby bought.
> 
> Karons infection count has come down to 89 now from 500. I'm hoping she's on her journey home. I may call in at the hospital on Friday if she's still in. I'm wary though because I've not been back since Albert died. I'll have to think on that one.
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. Xx


I think you should go. It would be another hurdle. It's great that she's getting better, such a relief for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> OH they are great......what do u think Saxy?


I hate socks of any sort. Love the colour though.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> 11 p.m Just spent 10 minutes watching 2 bull elk in front of my house ( a younger one and a mature one) feuding with their antlers… clack, clack, bang, bang. The oldest bull has a huge rack on him. A lot of whimpering noises coming from the younger. I clapped my hands a few times and they became disconnected for a short moment… then right back at it. The harem is no where to be seen. Unfortunately it's too dark to shoot photo's. Nature at it's best but I find it hard to watch... I don't like bullies!


It can be dangerous to get between them and their herd. As we found in Richmond Park when I was there in the Army.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds a bit too close for comfort, nearest we get to that is 2 mad cats chasing one another round the garden. xx


Try separating them when they're fighting!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> I'm missing dd1 something awful y'all. But she had called a few times and texted and send to be doing okay.
> Her tentative due date is May26-June14.


Good to hear she's doing fine.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grab one of those beautiful shawls you have made and wrap yourself in it to keep you warm and snuggly. It is bound to get colder in the near future.
> I have lost the plot and will pick up from here.


Welcome back. We've been watching and waiting for you. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

I shall be away until late Sunday, so don't worry if I cannot get on. I'll be back on Monday at the latest.


----------



## SaxonLady

OK, guess who?


----------



## SaxonLady

a clue


----------



## SaxonLady

the uniform is bottle green.

Now guess when?


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They gotta prove to the girls that they are the baddest there is lol....boys smh????


Yep, same for that gender the world over - and do we fall for it?? Well, yes, occasionally!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

and this is the small boy.

Boots on the wrong feet. Lovely knitted jumper.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and this is the small boy.
> 
> Boots on the wrong feet. Lovely knitted jumper.


Oh bless, how sweet!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> So my left arm is still hurting, pretty sure it's just a muscle. But i turned my wrist or pulled something in the left wrist so that whole arm is uncooperative today.


Then make sure you rest it, maybe use a sling if it helps!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's irritating i know that I'm posting such short posts ,but for some reason if i make them longer the send button disappears still.


That's fine, better short posts than none!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm missing dd1 something awful y'all. But she had called a few times and texted and send to be doing okay.
> Her tentative due date is May26-June14.


I'm sure you must be missing her and I bet she is missing you more!! Hope she gets fed-up with Ohio and comes home soon! Tell me again what's so special about Ohio?!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I shall be away until late Sunday, so don't worry if I cannot get on. I'll be back on Monday at the latest.


Ok, take care and have a good time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> OK, guess who?


Wow, loving the snazzy pants!! That's you, isn't it, Janet?!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wow, loving the snazzy pants!! That's you, isn't it, Janet?!!


They were about 6 years old; my first trousers, bright green and I LOVED THEM literally to bits.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> the uniform is bottle green.
> 
> Now guess when?


About 1974 for the one out of uniform and late 60s for the uniformed one?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> About 1974 for the one out of uniform and late 60s for the uniformed one?


Uniform was 1961. the others were 1966 or 67.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Uniform was 1961. the others were 1966 or 67.


I'm a very old lady!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> They were about 6 years old; my first trousers, bright green and I LOVED THEM literally to bits.


I was the same, not allowed trousers until I was about 14, tartan trews! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Uniform was 1961. the others were 1966 or 67.


Oops, I was a bit out there!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm a very old lady!!!


You're a lady with lots of experience of life!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> About 1974 for the one out of uniform and late 60s for the uniformed one?


Do I really look that old in the civvy photos?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I was the same, not allowed trousers until I was about 14, tartan trews! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


First thing I bought with my own money.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You're a lady with lots of experience of life!!!


ain't that the truth.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Do I really look that old in the civvy photos?


I was guessing about 25 or 26?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I was guessing about 25 or 26?


25


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I shall be away until late Sunday, so don't worry if I cannot get on. I'll be back on Monday at the latest.


Have a great time! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great time! :sm01: xxxooo


I promise!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I promise!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're having a lovely day today. Enjoy the quietness. xxxooo


It didn't last long, DH came back from getting his paper and announced he'd booked our flu jabs for this morning so had to go out and have them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I shall be away until late Sunday, so don't worry if I cannot get on. I'll be back on Monday at the latest.


OK have fun, I'm sure you will. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It didn't last long, DH came back from getting his paper and announced he'd booked our flu jabs for this morning so had to go out and have them. xx


At least it's done. We need to do that, to. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I've not done a lot today. Did a few chores this morning but that's it. 

Going up Stephens tomorrow. Then I'll be back to a Wednesday I think. 

Grandad Keith came today with his two walking pals and parked the car next to the house and went for a weak, took them about five hours then came home and had their coffee on the garden seat. The weather has been good again.

Hope you are all well, wish I knew about jinx.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I've not done a lot today. Did a few chores this morning but that's it.
> 
> Going up Stephens tomorrow. Then I'll be back to a Wednesday I think.
> 
> Grandad Keith came today with his two walking pals and parked the car next to the house and went for a weak, took them about five hours then came home and had their coffee on the garden seat. The weather has been good again.
> 
> Hope you are all well, wish I knew about jinx.


Jinx has been on love if you go back a few pages xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm much the same, plus a bit of mascara!! Clarins have got something new out that they've been advertising, Clarins Double Serum, £57 for a small bottle! I bet they'll be trying to flog that!! xxxx


Bet Josephine just keeps on knitting. No chance of that getting bought. Now if it was yarn.....just saying


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grab one of those beautiful shawls you have made and wrap yourself in it to keep you warm and snuggly. It is bound to get colder in the near future.
> I have lost the plot and will pick up from here.


I'm so pleased you are back jinx. What's the story behind the skeleton in your avatar?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I just use the same Nivea moisturizer that I've used all my life. I have to watch what I put on my face. I went to a makeup party once and something they put on my cheeks made me break out and my skin burned. It was all supposed to be hypo-allergenic, but I reacted anyways.
> Who has time to get all gussied up.
> It sounds like you are having the same warm day as us.
> Happy Wednesday.


I don't wear any makeup because of the burn but I did buy some bare minerals and it was fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> If you find a better sock heel, let me know, and I'll do the same.
> I've tried the Fleegle heel, but I found that one a little pointy. And the Sweet Tomato Heel. It's nice and rounded, but it takes some practise to make is look right.


I like the wrap and turn short rows don't know what it is called but that is what I have done on all 4 pairs I have made :sm16:


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Saxy does not wear socks. Ever.


Neither does Linky ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> OK, guess who?


These are awesome ! Aren't you just a beauty ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> a clue


Very lovely looks so natural on you


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Then make sure you rest it, maybe use a sling if it helps!!


I hate slings.. The first thing i did after all my surgeries was take off the sling. I used pillows to mimic the support of one. Idk with this it's different, i can't really explain the pain. .. It'll pass eventually lol.

Dd's hubby has a brother in Ohio.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I hate slings.. The first thing i did after all my surgeries was take off the sling. I used pillows to mimic the support of one. Idk with this it's different, i can't really explain the pain. .. It'll pass eventually lol.
> 
> Dd's hubby has a brother in Ohio.


Ok CD, time to get tough! Having seen many people who have not used the items that were prescribed! It's ok to use the pillow support, when you are sitting, or in bed, but if you are walking around, doing stuff; then you REALLY should use a sling ......... even if it is for a short time! The other possible alternative, is that you might end up doing more damage, my brother ended up with a paralysed arm, from severely damaged nerves. He ended up having his arm removed, because it could not be fixed. I don't want to wish that on you, but supporting your arm properly, would help it get better. You could even make your own sling, which might make it eassier for you to wear! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Well I have been a little out of touch latey, but I'm back on track, for a while now, so I'm back! We had an unexpected death of one of my cousins, last week, and her funeral was yesterday. DH & I had to leave home at 0500hrs yesterday, so I thought I would get at least 3 hours sleep, but no ..... my brain decided that I didn't need sleep that night, so I was up all night, wide awake; but dh slept like a baby, until 0300hrs! We had a 4.5 hour drive there, including to pick up my sister, then the drive home again; we were both a bit tired after that drive, and I actually slept for 10.5 hours; and I feel great (just for a change)! :sm09: :sm09:

Now to do some catchup!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some of the last eastern elk in Ontario before they were killed and went extinct. I was 19 or 20 at the time, and I heard the male whistling and followed the sound in my car. I found a small herd of 1 male with a beautiful rack of antlers and 5 cows in a field beside Lake Ontario. The eastern elk were darker than the ones I saw in BC. It was foggy and cool, and was in the fall, probably October. I heard the male whistling for a couple of days then one morning I heard a whole lot of gunshot and that was the end of the elk.
> Since 2010, the government has been reintroducing elk from Alberta (where they have a surplus) into Ontario. But these ones have been farm raised and are just a little too friendly and are spotted a lot.


I hope they achieve what they planned to achieve; if the introduced elk do survive the hunters, perhaps their offspring will endure much better, as they have less interaction with the human pests, that cause the damage! :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My girls used to refuse umbrella's in their teens..... they weren't cool, better to look like a drowned river otter. :sm17:


We dont have otters , so we just call the wet kids "drowned rats" :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've had some bad news today. Yesterday Karen next door was taken into hospital and she has Sepsis. The family is worried sick. I'm just waiting for news tonight of how she is. She seems to get everything I'm so concerned for her.
> 
> Marg is back tonight but I'm at Stephens so I haven't told her about Karen yet.i hope that everything is going to be alright..


I hope there has been good news about Karen, by now!!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm going to attempt sleep again ladies. Nothing new really to report. I've got sewing circle tomorrow. ..
> Roll on October 20th it's the fiber festival for Lisa and me.
> Gotta get my hands on some yummy yarn.
> I need a shopping trip to a fabric shop too, I'm going to make some burp cloths for baby Buba .. That's dd's new last name.
> You can laugh it's okay.. I did.. It's pronounced boo-buh ????


That is one strange name, which nationality does it come from? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 16'C (61'F) and raining. It's going down to 0'C (32'F), if not lower, overnight. Tonight is Knit Night and my LYS.
> There are some nasty sounds coming from the basement door. The kitties didn't want to go downstairs last night. We had to bribe them.
> My swoncho is coming along, although I don't like the colours in the current row.


WOW ....... I think that will look wonderful when it is completed! For me, those colours complement each other, and I like the look of it, so far! Can't wait to see what it looks like when you have finished! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> A cold overcast morning 43F. Chilly in the house yet even with the fire lit. DD2 emailed to see if I wanted to adopt a cockatoo. They need a lot of attention and bird keeping knowledge. Just what I need a screeching cockatoo to liven things up! No thank you DD.





London Girl said:


> So she didn't give you the bird then?!! :sm12: :sm23: You are very wise, they can be great company but I think you have quite enough to deal with at the moment, quite apart from the noise!! xxxx


Apart from the noise and care of the cockatoo (is it Australian, or from anotther part of thre world), they can live for over 100 years! So if the bird is very young, your daughter would have had to be prepared to welcome it back to her home, at a later day! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you all were more "creative" without the teacher.
> That's a nice thing to do for the library. Our librarians would probably shoosh me out if I sat in the library with knitting.
> Happy Thursday.


Our town library has all sorts of things happening in them all the time!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I was asked to babysit a 3 month old sulphur crested cockatoo. He had separation anxiety and was jealous of the kitties, so he wanted to be cuddled all the time, so I would give him all my attention. He only screamed when I put him down. As long as he was on my shoulder or cuddled, he was quiet. He was a lot of work to keep clean as he wasn't fully housebroken yet.


One of m my aunt's had a sulphur crested when I was a young kid! He was good as a watchdog, he had a perch at the corner of her house, and nobody could get passed him. We used to walk as close to the fence, and as far from him as we could get; until he began to recognise us, then we would play games with him! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's fair isle technique.
> The cats are fighting in front of the basement door. Someone got in front of mama-kitty and she is disciplining her children. ie. screaming at them to behave.
> The temperature swings are getting more erratic. Next Tuesday is supposed to be high 20's with humidity.
> I dress in layers. I'm lucky that I have both my summer and winter clothes in my room at the same time. My closet is a lot stuffed, but I can find something to wear that matches the weather.


I just have "year round" clothes, because we can have seriously cold weather in the summer, and can have some seriously hot days, through the winter! I really need to sort my clothes, and get rid of some of them. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I don't like movies that have script mainly with swear words...


I agree, there is really no need for it, and there are a huge number of people, who actually speak like that! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, sorry I'm late to the party! Did a shift at the charity shop this morning, the assistant manager was there and she is much more fun to work with than the regular lady, she keeps me really busy!!
> 
> We have Jake and Olivia here overnight again so it will be a late, mini birthday celebration! A couple of weeks ago I made a self saucing chocolate pudding and just scorched the top. I was carefully sawing off the singed bits and when I looked, Jake was happily munching them!! I asked him what he wanted as a special treat for his post-birthday tea and he has requested the burnt bits off another saucy sponge pudding!! No accounting for taste but glad he is so easily pleased!! :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


I never cut the slightly scorched bits from anything! My SIL has requested my chocolate sauce pudding, next time we have a shared meal! Apparently I ran out of cocoa once, and used Milo instead, I think my regular chocolate sauce pudding might be a little rich for him! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You sound like me when we go out to eat, I usually end up with something off the children's menu if they have one and even some of those beat me. xx


Last time dh & I had a meal out, DD4 & her twins were with us, and I divided my meal n between the twins and myself, and there was still too much! (although the twins still have quite small stomachs, and don't eat much inn one sitting) :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it rained in the night and it looks as though tomorrow is going to be a really wet and windy day. Got dragged out for my flu jab yesterday when I thought I had a nothing day so will not anticipate today. Yes my arm is sore. Might try and get some more shawl done today, the rows are getting very long. Back later. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely needed my glass of wine this evening xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Same here with my TM, getting ready for the second one. xx.


This is a few days later, I am planning on a drink, or three, tonight! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I know do you know it's been almost three years now since we brought him back home!


WOW .... I didn't realise it was so long! You are giving him the best life, and kids get sick in the first year they begin school, or even kindy! There is no way that these illnesses can be avoided!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to get someone to go on a roof. Plus they need to be insured. Leaves are falling early this year. We had cold rainy days so I plugged in a small electric heater. Then a couple of nice days but procradtinator son didn't do outdoor needs now it's cold and rainy again. Doubt the bulbs will get planted or mailbox fixed...2nd year with mailbox stuck in metal garbage can filled with rocks. I'm thinking of putting curved pickets around it and learning to love it.


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 has been to her baton twirling class today. She loves it


She is a cutie!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was a log evening at WI last night. Lots of demo and talking about very expense gloop to put on your face for so many reasons that I didn't know I needed it! If I did all that was suggested when I got up it would have been time to start the bed routine before I had done anything else in the day. Anyway on the upside I got a free make up bag (just right size for small knitting project) and had a nice chat with my friends.

Today June is coming for the day, so I'm really looking forward to that.

Happy Thursday. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was a log evening at WI last night. Lots of demo and talking about very expense gloop to put on your face for so many reasons that I didn't know I needed it! If I did all that was suggested when I got up it would have been time to start the bed routine before I had done anything else in the day. Anyway on the upside I got a free make up bag (just right size for small knitting project) and had a nice chat with my friends.
> 
> Today June is coming for the day, so I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> Happy Thursday. xxx


Glad someone has got sun, the rain hasn't held off for tomorrow it's now pouring with rain and so dark we've got the lights on. Have fun with June. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm super jealous of dh right now.
> This man just got up....went to the bathroom, came back within a minute , said rarau (it's how we say i love you) and was snoring again as soon as his head hit the pillow. I swear if he hadn't spoken i would say he never stopped snoring the entire time.


It's exactly the same with my dh, asleep almost as soon as his head hits the pillow, and then I go to bed, I often don't get to sleep until a few hours later, or the next night! It can get really annoying! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I've got one like that - without the rarau! I swear he's asleep and snoring while his eyes are still open sometimes!!!


 That would be a little freaky!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They went home after lunch yesterday so I spent the afternoon cake baking for the Cancer Research shop's bake sale next week! Have been shopping this morning and have more cakes to make in a minute, after I've had some lunch!
> 
> Talking of motorbikes, SIL had his motorbike stolen on Saturday night! He was about to put it up for sale and the insurance runs out tomorrow, hope they don't think that looks suspicious at the insurance company!!! It's tough luck for him because he won't get back what the bike is actually worth and if he does get it back, it has to be noted on the registration documents that it has been 'recovered'. xxxx


I hope he gets his bike back, undamaged if possible! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's the only solution I will accept. xx :sm15: :sm15:


And that is very fair for you, you don't need to do any more; I think you have done more than your fair share of hard labor! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It's been an up and down kind of night , so now that the dogs have been out dh and i are going to be lazy and just cuddle back into the covers... Well he has covers , too hot still for me. I use a sheet now and ice packs. One in the pillow and one on the belly. And it's a balmy 67°f(19.4°c) in here ????????


At that temperature, I have my electric blanket on, so that I don't go into shock when my skin touches the freezing sheets! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I had one of those water-filled pads that go inside the pillowcase and are supposed to keep you cool but they don't seem tostay cool for very long and because they are plastic, tend to feel sticky after a while. Ice packs are a much better idea!!xxxx


I bought a gel filled pad, and it worked so well on one of my super hot nights, that I actually woke myself, because I had cooled down so much, that I was actually shivering! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's raining and the temperature is dropping. It was 22'C overnight. It will be 9'C overnight.
I had a hamburger for breakfast. I had barbequed some extra hamburger patties on the weekend and they have been calling me since then. :sm15: :sm16:
I've been able to knit at work during lunch. I'm working on the plain stockinette portion of the swoncho, so it's a perfect to sit in the lobby and knit mindlessly.
The smell returned to our office just before I left last night, but only in the front portion of the room. There is a big fan by the back door that kept it away from myself. The people who sat at the front of the room were allowed to leave 1/2 hour early.
Knit Night tonight. I want to get some worsted yarn while her sale is on. She has 15% off sweater quantities until the 13th.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Nope, just go with the flow.. the last few days have been nice, except my Mom might have pneumonia and is back on antibiotics so am keeping an eye on her. Never a dull moment I'm afraid. xoxoxo





PurpleFi said:


> Healing hugs to your Mumxxx.


From me also, Trish! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> At that temperature, I have my electric blanket on, so that I don't go into shock when my skin touches the freezing sheets! :sm06: :sm06:


I have a window open at night, even in the middle of winter. :sm01: (Not because I'm hot, I like the clean smelling air for sleeping. I sleep well when I go camping.) I have a quilt and furs for my bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was a log evening at WI last night. Lots of demo and talking about very expense gloop to put on your face for so many reasons that I didn't know I needed it! If I did all that was suggested when I got up it would have been time to start the bed routine before I had done anything else in the day. Anyway on the upside I got a free make up bag (just right size for small knitting project) and had a nice chat with my friends.
> 
> Today June is coming for the day, so I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> Happy Thursday. xxx


I like little makeup bags for knitting projects. I have some socks in one of them right now.
Have an enjoyable day with June.
Happy Thursday.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I was knitting away on ds's sock did the first half of the heel started the second half and have done 15 rows watched a video on how to do German short rows and discovered I was doing it wrong so have to rip back 15 rows uuurrrrggghhh.


Lucky they are only short rows, and you're not making a jumper! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> WOW .... I didn't realise it was so long! You are giving him the best life, and kids get sick in the first year they begin school, or even kindy! There is no way that these illnesses can be avoided!


I swear my office spreads germs worse than kids. Any place that people congregate can spread illness.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> This is a few days later, I am planning on a drink, or three, tonight! :sm23: :sm23:


Mum and I took down the big awning over the patio door. We only got into one argument over the ladder, and we didn't have any awning mishap this time. It was so warm out that we were both dripping with perspiration when we were finished. I had a good, quick, drink afterwards.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, it rained in the night and it looks as though tomorrow is going to be a really wet and windy day. Got dragged out for my flu jab yesterday when I thought I had a nothing day so will not anticipate today. Yes my arm is sore. Might try and get some more shawl done today, the rows are getting very long. Back later. xx


I hope your arm is feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree, there is really no need for it, and there are a huge number of people, who actually speak like that! :sm16: :sm16:


There is an area near where I work, called South Oshawa. That's the way that most of the people there talk. I've worked with a few people from that area. 
One of the ladies I work with now is from there. She tries hard to control her language, but as soon as she leaves the building, or if she's concentrating on something, that language comes out again.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mine does the laundry, but in my opinion, not very well, but I'm not going to take yet another job off him!!


 mine does most of the things around the house, I do the washing, and occasionally I will sweep, and if I am not exhausted after sweeping, I will also wash the floors, but the energy has usually run out by then, so dh takes over and finishes whatever I couldn't Finnish!


----------



## nitz8catz

Wow. Pictures from Hurricane Michael are on the TV. The storm ripped the entire roof off structures and I saw one house at the beachfront just collapse. It was a strong Category 4 hurricane when it hit. At least it passed quickly.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I hate socks of any sort. Love the colour though.


????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> WOW ....... I think that will look wonderful when it is completed! For me, those colours complement each other, and I like the look of it, so far! Can't wait to see what it looks like when you have finished! xoxoxo


Thanks. DD has proclaimed that they are her colours and has claimed it when I finish it. I'll make her model it when it's done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We dont have otters , so we just call the wet kids "drowned rats" :sm09: :sm09:


We have otters, and fishers and pine martins from the weasel family. They all swim and look like long "drowned rats". 
We also have opossums that make the trip to our porch in the pouring rain. They look the most like "drowned rats".


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I swear my office spreads germs worse than kids. Any place that people congregate can spread illness.


 I'm one of f the fortunate ones, I have a strong immune system, and very rarely get ill; but when I do, I do it very well Ann's feel like I'm dying! Last time, I was out for 3 weeks! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I have been a little out of touch latey, but I'm back on track, for a while now, so I'm back! We had an unexpected death of one of my cousins, last week, and her funeral was yesterday. DH & I had to leave home at 0500hrs yesterday, so I thought I would get at least 3 hours sleep, but no ..... my brain decided that I didn't need sleep that night, so I was up all night, wide awake; but dh slept like a baby, until 0300hrs! We had a 4.5 hour drive there, including to pick up my sister, then the drive home again; we were both a bit tired after that drive, and I actually slept for 10.5 hours; and I feel great (just for a change)! :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Now to do some catchup!


Sorry about the funeral, but I'm glad that you were able to sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our courtyard is getting dug up to put in fibre optic cables. Our front lawn is a junction for all these cables and we have a huge hole that they keep making bigger as they put in more cables. They promised that they will fix all the grass when they are finished. 
I need to drag out our bags of leaf waste. I'm not sure how the town is going to pick them up with the holes around the court, but today is the scheduled day.
So I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was a log evening at WI last night. Lots of demo and talking about very expense gloop to put on your face for so many reasons that I didn't know I needed it! If I did all that was suggested when I got up it would have been time to start the bed routine before I had done anything else in the day. Anyway on the upside I got a free make up bag (just right size for small knitting project) and had a nice chat with my friends.
> 
> Today June is coming for the day, so I'm really looking forward to that.
> 
> Happy Thursday. xxx


Have a great day together! Love and hugs to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 20'C (68'F). It's raining and the temperature is dropping. It was 22'C overnight. It will be 9'C overnight.
> I had a hamburger for breakfast. I had barbequed some extra hamburger patties on the weekend and they have been calling me since then. :sm15: :sm16:
> I've been able to knit at work during lunch. I'm working on the plain stockinette portion of the swoncho, so it's a perfect to sit in the lobby and knit mindlessly.
> The smell returned to our office just before I left last night, but only in the front portion of the room. There is a big fan by the back door that kept it away from myself. The people who sat at the front of the room were allowed to leave 1/2 hour early.
> Knit Night tonight. I want to get some worsted yarn while her sale is on. She has 15% off sweater quantities until the 13th.


Good progress on your swoncho. Glad you weren't bothered by the smell yesterday and got away before it got to you. Enjoy Knit Night tonight! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. I went to my voluntary job today. There was lots going on as there was an event on this morning. Another charity is joining forces with ours. They are going to try & start some places like ours up in the North of UK. Had a nice chat with their CEO, such a pleasant man, he was born in Northumberland, near where our Susan lives. I didn’t get any knitting done but have made a proper start on F’s rainbow jacket, his mum's choice. At least we will find him if he runs off!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. I went to my voluntary job today. There was lots going on as there was an event on this morning. Another charity is joining forces with ours. They are going to try & start some places like ours up in the North of UK. Had a nice chat with their CEO, such a pleasant man, he was born in Northumberland, near where our Susan lives. I didn't get any knitting done but have made a proper start on F's rainbow jacket, his mum's choice. At least we will find him if he runs off!


So pleased you're getting out and about more and enjoying yourself. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I hate slings.. The first thing i did after all my surgeries was take off the sling. I used pillows to mimic the support of one. Idk with this it's different, i can't really explain the pain. .. It'll pass eventually lol.
> 
> Dd's hubby has a brother in Ohio.


Oh right! That is a pretty tenuous link though, so maybe if they get under each others feet......... We can but hope!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Ok CD, time to get tough! Having seen many people who have not used the items that were prescribed! It's ok to use the pillow support, when you are sitting, or in bed, but if you are walking around, doing stuff; then you REALLY should use a sling ......... even if it is for a short time! The other possible alternative, is that you might end up doing more damage, my brother ended up with a paralysed arm, from severely damaged nerves. He ended up having his arm removed, because it could not be fixed. I don't want to wish that on you, but supporting your arm properly, would help it get better. You could even make your own sling, which might make it eassier for you to wear! ????????????


Yeah, make a pretty one!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased you're getting out and about more and enjoying yourself. xx


Me, too, Chris. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I have been a little out of touch latey, but I'm back on track, for a while now, so I'm back! We had an unexpected death of one of my cousins, last week, and her funeral was yesterday. DH & I had to leave home at 0500hrs yesterday, so I thought I would get at least 3 hours sleep, but no ..... my brain decided that I didn't need sleep that night, so I was up all night, wide awake; but dh slept like a baby, until 0300hrs! We had a 4.5 hour drive there, including to pick up my sister, then the drive home again; we were both a bit tired after that drive, and I actually slept for 10.5 hours; and I feel great (just for a change)! :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Now to do some catchup!


Sorry to hear about your cousin Judi xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I bought a gel filled pad, and it worked so well on one of my super hot nights, that I actually woke myself, because I had cooled down so much, that I was actually shivering! :sm16: :sm16:


That sounds like the same as mine but it dries out and needs to be topped up with water a lot.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear about your cousin Judi xxxx


Me, too, Judi. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That sounds like the same as mine but it dries out and needs to be topped up with water a lot.


Missing you already. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely day with June, just way to short as always. But we meet up again in a couple of weeks to go and see Susan. x


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. I went to my voluntary job today. There was lots going on as there was an event on this morning. Another charity is joining forces with ours. They are going to try & start some places like ours up in the North of UK. Had a nice chat with their CEO, such a pleasant man, he was born in Northumberland, near where our Susan lives. I didn't get any knitting done but have made a proper start on F's rainbow jacket, his mum's choice. At least we will find him if he runs off!


Hi Chris, glad to hear that you got out today, sounds like you're really getting back into the swing of things!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Missing you already. xxx


Aw, me too, that day went by much too quickly!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Uniform was 1961. the others were 1966 or 67.


I wasn't even born yet :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls I'm at Stephens. When I was driving up here today a squirrel ran right in front of me and I'm sure I killed it. I looked back through my mirror and only its little tail was blowing in the wind. I never felt a bump. I felt terrible.

Karen is doing a bit better again and they are hoping she is home on Monday. Marg and me are going to the hospital on Saturday to see her. I'm glad margs coming.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. When I was driving up here today a squirrel ran right in front of me and I'm sure I killed it. I looked back through my mirror and only its little tail was blowing in the wind. I never felt a bump. I felt terrible.
> 
> Karen is doing a bit better again and they are hoping she is home on Monday. Marg and me are going to the hospital on Saturday to see her. I'm glad margs coming.
> 
> Hope you are all well.


Glad you arrived safely. So sorry about the poor little squirrel. That's good that you and Marg are going together to visit Karen and also great that Karen is doing better. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. When I was driving up here today a squirrel ran right in front of me and I'm sure I killed it. I looked back through my mirror and only its little tail was blowing in the wind. I never felt a bump. I felt terrible.
> 
> Karen is doing a bit better again and they are hoping she is home on Monday. Marg and me are going to the hospital on Saturday to see her. I'm glad margs coming.
> 
> Hope you are all well.


Glad she's doing OK and well done in going to see her. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Looks as though I'm last on last night and first on this morning, another very quiet night. Anyway good morning from a very wet and very windy Wales, apparently storm Callum is upon us with Wales right in its path. Shopping today and might even treat myself to a visit to the yarn shop. Then home and watch all the leaves being blown off the trees. Have a good day, soon be the weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from windy Surrey. Busy day today. Making some cheese scones this morning, craft cafe in the afternoon and then I am doing a glass fusing workshops with some friends this evening and will involve wine and food!

Stay safe everyone with the high winds. 

Happy Friday xxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. When I was driving up here today a squirrel ran right in front of me and I'm sure I killed it. I looked back through my mirror and only its little tail was blowing in the wind. I never felt a bump. I felt terrible.
> 
> Karen is doing a bit better again and they are hoping she is home on Monday. Marg and me are going to the hospital on Saturday to see her. I'm glad margs coming.
> 
> Hope you are all well.


That is a hurdle best done with friends. I'm glad you've got one going with you. So glad too that Karen is doing so well. 
Love you, we will all be right behind you holding you up as you go in. ????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh right! That is a pretty tenuous link though, so maybe if they get under each others feet......... We can but hope!!! Xxxx


The only problem with that is they can't stay here after what he did to ds. It's just got me all torn up really and truthfully.


----------



## linkan

MJ , you know i love it when you get tough lol.
I want to have it looked at and if there's no improvement soon i promise i will. Maybe Lisa and i can go together and just March in and say hey we need some xrays to go please lol.
Thanks for the love lady.
Hugs y'all xoxox


----------



## jinx

Morning. If your shopping it must be Friday, right? Be careful in those strong winds so you do not get blown away.


Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'm last on last night and first on this morning, another very quiet night. Anyway good morning from a very wet and very windy Wales, apparently storm Callum is upon us with Wales right in its path. Shopping today and might even treat myself to a visit to the yarn shop. Then home and watch all the leaves being blown off the trees. Have a good day, soon be the weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey. Busy day today. Making some cheese scones this morning, craft cafe in the afternoon and then I am doing a glass fusing workshops with some friends this evening and will involve wine and food!
> 
> Stay safe everyone with the high winds.
> 
> Happy Friday xxx


Morning. That is a nice way to finish a day with friends wine and food.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> MJ , you know i love it when you get tough lol.
> I want to have it looked at and if there's no improvement soon i promise i will. Maybe Lisa and i can go together and just March in and say hey we need some xrays to go please lol.
> Thanks for the love lady.
> Hugs y'all xoxox


Hoping all the stress and pain leaves your life very soon.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. I went to my voluntary job today. There was lots going on as there was an event on this morning. Another charity is joining forces with ours. They are going to try & start some places like ours up in the North of UK. Had a nice chat with their CEO, such a pleasant man, he was born in Northumberland, near where our Susan lives. I didn't get any knitting done but have made a proper start on F's rainbow jacket, his mum's choice. At least we will find him if he runs off!


The rainbow jacket sounds wonderful. I love kids clothes in bright colors especially swimwear or jackets. Makes it easier to keep an eye on them.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. That is a nice way to finish a day with friends wine and food.


It should be fun and a different craft too. How you doing? Xx


----------



## jinx

Hi Susan. Best wishes for your friend. Hope you find her very much improved on Saturday.


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. When I was driving up here today a squirrel ran right in front of me and I'm sure I killed it. I looked back through my mirror and only its little tail was blowing in the wind. I never felt a bump. I felt terrible.
> 
> Karen is doing a bit better again and they are hoping she is home on Monday. Marg and me are going to the hospital on Saturday to see her. I'm glad margs coming.
> 
> Hope you are all well.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Mum and I took down the big awning over the patio door. We only got into one argument over the ladder, and we didn't have any awning mishap this time. It was so warm out that we were both dripping with perspiration when we were finished. I had a good, quick, drink afterwards.


Glad there was no mishap this time. Last time you really had a bad time with that awning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It's not going to get much warmer today.
Knit Night was fun last night. The shop owner has purchased more folding chairs because the Knit Night group is getting so big. There is a cardigan KAL on right now so most of them were knitting cardis. I'm to the stockinette part of the swoncho, so lots of mindless knitting. One of the ladies who has only been knitting for a year, was trying to start her cardi, and was most perplexed by the pattern. She was getting lots of help. I broke my resolve and bought some chunky yarn to recreate a squishy cardi that one of the ladies had created as a shop demo. It should be a quick knit. It's just garter stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad there was no mishap this time. Last time you really had a bad time with that awning.


Yes, I'm glad to report there were no injuries this time.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> MJ , you know i love it when you get tough lol.
> I want to have it looked at and if there's no improvement soon i promise i will. Maybe Lisa and i can go together and just March in and say hey we need some xrays to go please lol.
> Thanks for the love lady.
> Hugs y'all xoxox


Please have it looked at sooner, than later.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey. Busy day today. Making some cheese scones this morning, craft cafe in the afternoon and then I am doing a glass fusing workshops with some friends this evening and will involve wine and food!
> 
> Stay safe everyone with the high winds.
> 
> Happy Friday xxx


Yummy cheese scones.
Please post a pic of your glass fusing efforts. I'd like to see that.
I hear England will be getting the leftover winds from Hurricane Michael. It's supposed to pass by our east coast today. That is one fast moving storm. Be careful out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'm last on last night and first on this morning, another very quiet night. Anyway good morning from a very wet and very windy Wales, apparently storm Callum is upon us with Wales right in its path. Shopping today and might even treat myself to a visit to the yarn shop. Then home and watch all the leaves being blown off the trees. Have a good day, soon be the weekend. xx


Have fun squishing yarn. 
I don't like it when the trees are all bare. Snow usually follows. :sm26:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. When I was driving up here today a squirrel ran right in front of me and I'm sure I killed it. I looked back through my mirror and only its little tail was blowing in the wind. I never felt a bump. I felt terrible.
> 
> Karen is doing a bit better again and they are hoping she is home on Monday. Marg and me are going to the hospital on Saturday to see her. I'm glad margs coming.
> 
> Hope you are all well.


Sorry about the squirrel. I've thrown a couple of them in the wheel well of my car, but so far, they've all run away on the other side of the road. I guess they're too busy looking for nuts and not looking for traffic.
That's great that Karen will be coming home soon.
I'm glad that Marg can go with you to the hospital.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I wasn't even born yet :sm06:


You're just a young 'un. :sm01:
(I'm only a couple of years older than you. :sm09: :sm09


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day with June, just way to short as always. But we meet up again in a couple of weeks to go and see Susan. x


Time really does fly when you're having fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yeah, make a pretty one!! Xxxx


I would think that a knitted sling would be more comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. I went to my voluntary job today. There was lots going on as there was an event on this morning. Another charity is joining forces with ours. They are going to try & start some places like ours up in the North of UK. Had a nice chat with their CEO, such a pleasant man, he was born in Northumberland, near where our Susan lives. I didn't get any knitting done but have made a proper start on F's rainbow jacket, his mum's choice. At least we will find him if he runs off!


It sounds like there is lots to keep you busy at your volunteer job.
Post a pic of F's jacket when you get a little further along.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good progress on your swoncho. Glad you weren't bothered by the smell yesterday and got away before it got to you. Enjoy Knit Night tonight! xxxooo


Thanks. One of the ladies who minds the LYS was asking if anyone was available to keep her company on Saturday while she minds the store. I may go in if I get back from oiling the car early. I wouldn't mind running some ideas past her about her squishy cardi.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. It's still dark out. Bah!
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Yummy cheese scones.
> Please post a pic of your glass fusing efforts. I'd like to see that.
> I hear England will be getting the leftover winds from Hurricane Michael. It's supposed to pass by our east coast today. That is one fast moving storm. Be careful out there.


This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


I like it. I'm looking for something like that to go in a shelf insert over the stove in the new house. I'd use glass tiles and then the infused glass on the back section. I'm looking for mosaics too as I think either would be nice.

https://pin.it/umzz2uclr5sgbx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'm last on last night and first on this morning, another very quiet night. Anyway good morning from a very wet and very windy Wales, apparently storm Callum is upon us with Wales right in its path. Shopping today and might even treat myself to a visit to the yarn shop. Then home and watch all the leaves being blown off the trees. Have a good day, soon be the weekend. xx


I hope you get lots of cuddling with the yarn! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. If your shopping it must be Friday, right? Be careful in those strong winds so you do not get blown away.


Well we're back safely having been buffeted and drowned by the weather, it's quite wild here at the moment. Got a stew ready for tomorrow, what else can you eat in this weather, and have now settled down for the rest of the afternoon and will be getting the knitting out after I've finished on here. Did manage to get some yarn, light grey with silver glitter and light purple with silver glitter. Will be sending away for some bulky yarn later, but DH will be paying for that, not that he knows yet :sm15: xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. One of the ladies who minds the LYS was asking if anyone was available to keep her company on Saturday while she minds the store. I may go in if I get back from oiling the car early. I wouldn't mind running some ideas past her about her squishy cardi.


That would be fun for you to do that tomorrow. I hope it works out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


I think it's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Yummy cheese scones.
> Please post a pic of your glass fusing efforts. I'd like to see that.
> I hear England will be getting the leftover winds from Hurricane Michael. It's supposed to pass by our east coast today. That is one fast moving storm. Be careful out there.


We have our own storm Callum to contend with at the moment. xx :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun squishing yarn.
> I don't like it when the trees are all bare. Snow usually follows. :sm26:


Ever the optimist. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


Very pretty, you're not so sure about it as it hasn't got enough purple in it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it. I'm looking for something like that to go in a shelf insert over the stove in the new house. I'd use glass tiles and then the infused glass on the back section. I'm looking for mosaics too as I think either would be nice.
> 
> https://pin.it/umzz2uclr5sgbx


How's the new house coming on? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you get lots of cuddling with the yarn! xxxooo


Yes did a bit more cuddling this week as we managed to get a parking place so had more time. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes did a bit more cuddling this week as we managed to get a parking place so had more time. xx


That's good! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I'm at Stephens. When I was driving up here today a squirrel ran right in front of me and I'm sure I killed it. I looked back through my mirror and only its little tail was blowing in the wind. I never felt a bump. I felt terrible.
> 
> Karen is doing a bit better again and they are hoping she is home on Monday. Marg and me are going to the hospital on Saturday to see her. I'm glad margs coming.
> 
> Hope you are all well.


Oh that's great news - about Karen, that is, she must be made of tough stuff to be home so soon, give her our best wishes tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> The only problem with that is they can't stay here after what he did to ds. It's just got me all torn up really and truthfully.


Yes, I can imagine the state it has got you in love, I'd be the same. Give it time, it will sort itself out, these things mostly do xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're back safely having been buffeted and drowned by the weather, it's quite wild here at the moment. Got a stew ready for tomorrow, what else can you eat in this weather, and have now settled down for the rest of the afternoon and will be getting the knitting out after I've finished on here. Did manage to get some yarn, light grey with silver glitter and light purple with silver glitter. Will be sending away for some bulky yarn later, but DH will be paying for that, not that he knows yet :sm15: xx


Well done on the wool. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Very pretty, you're not so sure about it as it hasn't got enough purple in it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It's s supposed to be autum colours with no purple. I think it's a bit blobby but you might be right about the lack of purple xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


----------



## London Girl

Just saw this on Facebook and it made me laugh!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


Ooh nice haul, will have to check if they have anything in Norfolk if we ever get there. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook and it made me laugh!


Ah poor Dave, I know exactly how he feels, been there done that but for once I was taller than the rest. xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the squirrel. I've thrown a couple of them in the wheel well of my car, but so far, they've all run away on the other side of the road. I guess they're too busy looking for nuts and not looking for traffic.
> That's great that Karen will be coming home soon.
> I'm glad that Marg can go with you to the hospital.


I think sometimes they are a bit suicidal, I mean why would a squirrel run across your car and then turn around and come back... :sm16:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh that's great news - about Karen, that is, she must be made of tough stuff to be home so soon, give her our best wishes tomorrow!! xxxx


Ditto from me. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


Yes... just a little bit lol! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook and it made me laugh!


Funniest looking sheepdog I've ever seen... a lab! Thanks for the laugh! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yes... just a little bit lol! xoxoxoxo


Morning Trish how's your weather, we're right stormy at the moment and more tomorrow, hope all is good your end. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


I there nothing you're not good at! Beautiful Josephine. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're back safely having been buffeted and drowned by the weather, it's quite wild here at the moment. Got a stew ready for tomorrow, what else can you eat in this weather, and have now settled down for the rest of the afternoon and will be getting the knitting out after I've finished on here. Did manage to get some yarn, light grey with silver glitter and light purple with silver glitter. Will be sending away for some bulky yarn later, but DH will be paying for that, not that he knows yet :sm15: xx


Mums the word... xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh nice haul, will have to check if they have anything in Norfolk if we ever get there. xxxx


Good idea, we can all come up for it, you're going to miss Wonderwool!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Trish how's your weather, we're right stormy at the moment and more tomorrow, hope all is good your end. xx


Good evening Jacky, it's another chilly lovely sunny day here. The fridge tech is here doing both my fridge's as the parts for the one on extended warranty have finally arrived. Now I have to find a place for it inside, so I'll be redoing the spare pantry room today. I had to have the fan and thermostat replaced on the new fridge as well as the door gasket... no pride in workmanship it seems now. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though I'm last on last night and first on this morning, another very quiet night. Anyway good morning from a very wet and very windy Wales, apparently storm Callum is upon us with Wales right in its path. Shopping today and might even treat myself to a visit to the yarn shop. Then home and watch all the leaves being blown off the trees. Have a good day, soon be the weekend. xx


I know you'll make yourself cozy in the house.. hope that Callum doesn't wreck havoc on Wales. Our leaves are still on the trees, everything seems late this year. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good idea, we can all come up for it, you're going to miss Wonderwool!! xxxx


What are you up to this evening girlie! xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. I went to my voluntary job today. There was lots going on as there was an event on this morning. Another charity is joining forces with ours. They are going to try & start some places like ours up in the North of UK. Had a nice chat with their CEO, such a pleasant man, he was born in Northumberland, near where our Susan lives. I didn't get any knitting done but have made a proper start on F's rainbow jacket, his mum's choice. At least we will find him if he runs off!


Wow you are really getting on your feet again Chris! Sending hugs. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls we aren't half having a storm. All my newspapers and rubbish is all over the ground because the winds blown the bins down. 

I came home and wnt to Asda and wondered what I'd spent my money on. I stood and checked the bill in the shop. Ooooo our new Aldis will be opening soon, so I shall have to compare. I only went for a few things and chocs for Karen as we are seeing her tomorrow. I got a few things but forgot all about the chocs .


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> What are you up to this evening girlie! xxx


Well, I'm a little bit shattered after my trek today to the other side of London so I guess it will be just TV and knitting, as usual! 
Glad to hear that you are getting your fridges fixed, you will be able to really stock up on the bargains at the supermarket now! As you say, workmanship so poor on goods these days, I'm guessing it's all made in the Far East now! Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I've had to reset the wi if because of this storm. Anyway I'm back here for the moment.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


Is it glass with things in it? What's in it...looks alright to me too


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've had to reset the wi if because of this storm. Anyway I'm back here for the moment.


That storm must be wicked Susan, best not to go out and get your chocolates until it's settled. Don't forget to get some for yourself as well! xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm a little bit shattered after my trek today to the other side of London so I guess it will be just TV and knitting, as usual!
> Glad to hear that you are getting your fridges fixed, you will be able to really stock up on the bargains at the supermarket now! As you say, workmanship so poor on goods these days, I'm guessing it's all made in the Far East now! Xxxxx


Enjoy your evening...I'm off to plant some bulbs while it's nice out! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Enjoy your evening...I'm off to plant some bulbs while it's nice out! xoxox


I've just had a delivery of twelve little helibore plants I ordered, the instructions seem vague about what I do with them now, it seems I am supposed to pot them up for 4 to 5 weeks before they go outside but I've nowhere to put them indoors! They are deer resistant, by the way!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


Well done on the purchases! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook and it made me laugh!


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we're back safely having been buffeted and drowned by the weather, it's quite wild here at the moment. Got a stew ready for tomorrow, what else can you eat in this weather, and have now settled down for the rest of the afternoon and will be getting the knitting out after I've finished on here. Did manage to get some yarn, light grey with silver glitter and light purple with silver glitter. Will be sending away for some bulky yarn later, but DH will be paying for that, not that he knows yet :sm15: xx


I hear you were getting quite a storm..glad you're home safely.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> How's the new house coming on? xx


The framing should be done by the end of the month so we're heading down there on the 29th to do some more picking out, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


Very nice.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good idea, we can all come up for it, you're going to miss Wonderwool!! xxxx


We've already booked our accomodation for next year x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> We've already booked our accomodation for next year x


Yes, must try and find out if there is anything on that week. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Lucky they are only short rows, and you're not making a jumper! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yep and I should have watched the video first..... :sm16:


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> You're just a young 'un. :sm01:
> (I'm only a couple of years older than you. :sm09: :sm09


I wasn't born till ' 71 ????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> MJ , you know i love it when you get tough lol.
> I want to have it looked at and if there's no improvement soon i promise i will. Maybe Lisa and i can go together and just March in and say hey we need some xrays to go please lol.
> Thanks for the love lady.
> Hugs y'all xoxox


Yep be each other's reason to go and two left arm checks please!! :sm13:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


It's beautiful!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


I love it all , very nice


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> This is a piece I did last month at WI not sure if I like it but Mr P and June said it was ok.


It's definitely NOT okay ! It's brilliant ????????????


----------



## linkan

Spoiled doggies... They are literally on top of each other and tucked under my right side between us.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a still very wet and windy Wales, it has poured with rain continuously for the last 36 hours and we have a severe weather warning until at least 6 pm tonight. I'm staying put today, stew is in the oven and knitting is to hand, what else would I need? DH has gone off to get his paper, I'm not even sticking my nose outside the door today. 7 more rows to bind off on my shawl then I shall have to unpack my blocking stuff, again, and get it blocked and sent off. Hope you're all having better weather than us, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, a few minutes ago it was raining stair rod and now the sun is trying to come out. It has been very windy but that has died down.

Had a fun day yesterday. The craft cafe was great and a not of chatting and I even managed to do some knitting.

In the even 10 of us went to the local craft shop and did some more glass fusing. The idea was to make a row of Christmas trees but I tried to replicate one of my needle felt pictures, I just wanted to see if I could do it in a different medium. Reasonable happy with the design but will have to see how it turns out after it has been fired.

Nothing much planned today, might do a bit more fabric dyeing.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> The framing should be done by the end of the month so we're heading down there on the 29th to do some more picking out, etc.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I wasn't born till ' 71 ????


Haha, you're two years younger than my DD!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Spoiled doggies... They are literally on top of each other and tucked under my right side between us.


..and you didn't really need keeping warm, did you?!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> It's definitely NOT okay ! It's brilliant ????????????


Thank you xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still very wet and windy Wales, it has poured with rain continuously for the last 36 hours and we have a severe weather warning until at least 6 pm tonight. I'm staying put today, stew is in the oven and knitting is to hand, what else would I need? DH has gone off to get his paper, I'm not even sticking my nose outside the door today. 7 more rows to bind off on my shawl then I shall have to unpack my blocking stuff, again, and get it blocked and sent off. Hope you're all having better weather than us, see you later. xx


Stay cosy and safe down there and enjoy your stew!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, a few minutes ago it was raining stair rod and now the sun is trying to come out. It has been very windy but that has died down.
> 
> Had a fun day yesterday. The craft cafe was great and a not of chatting and I even managed to do some knitting.
> 
> In the even 10 of us went to the local craft shop and did some more glass fusing. The idea was to make a row of Christmas trees but I tried to replicate one of my needle felt pictures, I just wanted to see if I could do it in a different medium. Reasonable happy with the design but will have to see how it turns out after it has been fired.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, might do a bit more fabric dyeing.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Oh wow, the same scene on a brighter day, love it!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, you're two years younger than my DD!!!! xxxxx


And young enough to be my daughter. Stop making me feel so old. xxxx :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And young enough to be my daughter. Stop making me feel so old. xxxx :sm14:


We're not old honey, not even mature!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> We're not old honey, not even mature!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I don't feel as though I'm in my prime either, so where are we? xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, a few minutes ago it was raining stair rod and now the sun is trying to come out. It has been very windy but that has died down.
> 
> Had a fun day yesterday. The craft cafe was great and a not of chatting and I even managed to do some knitting.
> 
> In the even 10 of us went to the local craft shop and did some more glass fusing. The idea was to make a row of Christmas trees but I tried to replicate one of my needle felt pictures, I just wanted to see if I could do it in a different medium. Reasonable happy with the design but will have to see how it turns out after it has been fired.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, might do a bit more fabric dyeing.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Fantastic.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't feel as though I'm in my prime either, so where are we? xxxx


Recycled teenagers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Recycled teenagers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yeh xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still very wet and windy Wales, it has poured with rain continuously for the last 36 hours and we have a severe weather warning until at least 6 pm tonight. I'm staying put today, stew is in the oven and knitting is to hand, what else would I need? DH has gone off to get his paper, I'm not even sticking my nose outside the door today. 7 more rows to bind off on my shawl then I shall have to unpack my blocking stuff, again, and get it blocked and sent off. Hope you're all having better weather than us, see you later. xx


So sorry your weather is so awful. We're supposed to have another sunny and 63F day here today. Apparently this weather is supposed to last several more days. Not much planned for today. May go to Crochet Club at the LYS this afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, a few minutes ago it was raining stair rod and now the sun is trying to come out. It has been very windy but that has died down.
> 
> Had a fun day yesterday. The craft cafe was great and a not of chatting and I even managed to do some knitting.
> 
> In the even 10 of us went to the local craft shop and did some more glass fusing. The idea was to make a row of Christmas trees but I tried to replicate one of my needle felt pictures, I just wanted to see if I could do it in a different medium. Reasonable happy with the design but will have to see how it turns out after it has been fired.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, might do a bit more fabric dyeing.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


They are both great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


Love it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


That's different! x :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> They are both great! xxxooo


Thanks Pam xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> That's different! x :sm09:


Just like him! He has a very quirky sense of humor (like his Dad).


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


Halloween !!!!!!!!! xx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


So funny????


----------



## lifeline

I'm having a quiet Saturday, I have a cold.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I have been in a knitting slump. Just not knowing what to knit. Made a few dishcloths just to have something on the needles. Between yesterday and today I have had to start a list of things I want to knit. I believe my knitting mojo has returned. Hope my other mojo follows and makes an appearance very very soon.
I am being a bit of a lurker right now. Soon I will be posting so much you will wish I would stay quiet. Best wishes to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I have been in a knitting slump. Just not knowing what to knit. Made a few dishcloths just to have something on the needles. Between yesterday and today I have had to start a list of things I want to knit. I believe my knitting mojo has returned. Hope my other mojo follows make an appearance very very soon.
> I am being a bit of a lurker right now. Soon I will be posting so much you will wish I would stay quiet. Best wishes to all.


We love you lurker or notxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I have been in a knitting slump. Just not knowing what to knit. Made a few dishcloths just to have something on the needles. Between yesterday and today I have had to start a list of things I want to knit. I believe my knitting mojo has returned. Hope my other mojo follows and makes an appearance very very soon.
> I am being a bit of a lurker right now. Soon I will be posting so much you will wish I would stay quiet. Best wishes to all.


You post as much or as little as you want/can. I frequently don't post for days on end, just read what's going on. Often I'm too tired at the end of a work day and the last few weeks have been particularly busy as we have had to take on extra work with being one man down.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I have been in a knitting slump. Just not knowing what to knit. Made a few dishcloths just to have something on the needles. Between yesterday and today I have had to start a list of things I want to knit. I believe my knitting mojo has returned. Hope my other mojo follows and makes an appearance very very soon.
> I am being a bit of a lurker right now. Soon I will be posting so much you will wish I would stay quiet. Best wishes to all.


....and very best wishes right back to you. Never-ever wish not to see you on here jinx, it just isn't the same without you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> You post as much or as little as you want/can. I frequently don't post for days on end, just read what's going on. Often I'm too tired at the end of a work day and the last few weeks have been particularly busy as we have had to take on extra work with being one man down.


I completely understand that, nice to know you are often 'lurking' too!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I'm having a quiet Saturday, I have a cold.


Oh poor you, hope you get over it quickly, please keep the germs out of the ether. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I have been in a knitting slump. Just not knowing what to knit. Made a few dishcloths just to have something on the needles. Between yesterday and today I have had to start a list of things I want to knit. I believe my knitting mojo has returned. Hope my other mojo follows and makes an appearance very very soon.
> I am being a bit of a lurker right now. Soon I will be posting so much you will wish I would stay quiet. Best wishes to all.


No we prefer you posting then we know your OK. Glad you've found your knitting mojo, are your other mojos lurking in the same place? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. Marg and I went to the hospital this afternoon. What a flipping fiasco. We walked for miles then eventually found her. She was in ward 3 bay4 according to her daughter. Well she looked asleep to be honest she looked dead. I said to marg God she looks terrible then realized it wasn't her. So I asked a nurse where she was and she said she didn't know!!!, I said well if you don't how am I going to get there. Bear in mind Karen is paralised from the waist down so won't be walking round anywhere, she looked on a tv and told us where she was. I tried to press a button, take a ticket to park my car, and by the time I put the ticket in my pocket the bloody banister had come back down. So I had to do it again. Gosh am I pleased to be home. Hope you all had a better day..love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I wasn't born till ' 71 ????


You are one year older than ds....


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


I recognize that outfit. It's supposed to be a very good game.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No we prefer you posting then we know your OK. Glad you've found your knitting mojo, are your other mojos lurking in the same place? xx


Ditto from me, jinx! You've been missed. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, a few minutes ago it was raining stair rod and now the sun is trying to come out. It has been very windy but that has died down.
> 
> Had a fun day yesterday. The craft cafe was great and a not of chatting and I even managed to do some knitting.
> 
> In the even 10 of us went to the local craft shop and did some more glass fusing. The idea was to make a row of Christmas trees but I tried to replicate one of my needle felt pictures, I just wanted to see if I could do it in a different medium. Reasonable happy with the design but will have to see how it turns out after it has been fired.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, might do a bit more fabric dyeing.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


That is truly spectacular.. Your so talented????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I have been in a knitting slump. Just not knowing what to knit. Made a few dishcloths just to have something on the needles. Between yesterday and today I have had to start a list of things I want to knit. I believe my knitting mojo has returned. Hope my other mojo follows and makes an appearance very very soon.
> I am being a bit of a lurker right now. Soon I will be posting so much you will wish I would stay quiet. Best wishes to all.


I don't care how much you post...you are interestingly humorous....????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> ..and you didn't really need keeping warm, did you?!!! xxxx


NO ! But dh loves it. . he tells them to come cuddle up and keep him warm because Nonna is freezing him out lol. We call them our grand dogs . and we spoil them like grand kids !???? Lisa is probably gagging about now lol, She can't imagine letting the dogs on the bed lol. But we always have, andI'm warning up to the idea of a German Shepard in our future.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> And young enough to be my daughter. Stop making me feel so old. xxxx :sm14:


I is only 47 yrs old. ????????????

But it's okay because im only
4 years old on the inside. ????????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Marg and I went to the hospital this afternoon. What a flipping fiasco. We walked for miles then eventually found her. She was in ward 3 bay4 according to her daughter. Well she looked asleep to be honest she looked dead. I said to marg God she looks terrible then realized it wasn't her. So I asked a nurse where she was and she said she didn't know!!!, I said well if you don't how am I going to get there. Bear in mind Karen is paralised from the waist down so won't be walking round anywhere, she looked on a tv and told us where she was. I tried to press a button, take a ticket to park my car, and by the time I put the ticket in my pocket the bloody banister had come back down. So I had to do it again. Gosh am I pleased to be home. Hope you all had a better day..love yawl.


So, how was she then?!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I recognize that outfit. It's supposed to be a very good game.


Minecraft? My two have been playing it for years, does nothing for me but they love it!!


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


Bahahahaha..... (Deep breath) hahahahahaha! Awesome ????


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I is only 47 yrs old. ????????????
> 
> But it's okay because im only
> 4 years old on the inside. ????????


Aren't we all at times?!! xxxxx :sm09:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Marg and I went to the hospital this afternoon. What a flipping fiasco. We walked for miles then eventually found her. She was in ward 3 bay4 according to her daughter. Well she looked asleep to be honest she looked dead. I said to marg God she looks terrible then realized it wasn't her. So I asked a nurse where she was and she said she didn't know!!!, I said well if you don't how am I going to get there. Bear in mind Karen is paralised from the waist down so won't be walking round anywhere, she looked on a tv and told us where she was. I tried to press a button, take a ticket to park my car, and by the time I put the ticket in my pocket the bloody banister had come back down. So I had to do it again. Gosh am I pleased to be home. Hope you all had a better day..love yawl.


See previous post.... That's all i have to say. They should follow you around with camera's at all times, your life and your adventures are way more interesting and your way of telling the story is so entertaining. I love you. Glad your home safe. Albert had to make you laugh about today You see.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Aren't we all at times?!! xxxxx :sm09:


????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't feel as though I'm in my prime either, so where are we? xxxx


Your home hon .. (Heeheehee) did you forget where you are again?

.
.
.
????


----------



## linkan

Speaking of sweet babies...


----------



## linkan

They are at the Newport aquarium.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I completely understand that, nice to know you are often 'lurking' too!! xxxx


I'm guilty of lurking too... For some odd reason i always hear the jaws music when i realize I'm doing it. 
Da-na..da-na-da-na-da-na.


----------



## linkan

Just an fyi...

Most things i say are intended to be funny...
In case they don't come across that way ????????????Xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Speaking of sweet babies...


Aw, that's so lovely, what's the occasion? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Just an fyi...
> 
> Most things i say are intended to be funny...
> In case they don't come across that way ????????????Xoxoxo


I know, I've met you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: The same applies to me although some people don't always 'get' me!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Marg and I went to the hospital this afternoon. What a flipping fiasco. We walked for miles then eventually found her. She was in ward 3 bay4 according to her daughter. Well she looked asleep to be honest she looked dead. I said to marg God she looks terrible then realized it wasn't her. So I asked a nurse where she was and she said she didn't know!!!, I said well if you don't how am I going to get there. Bear in mind Karen is paralised from the waist down so won't be walking round anywhere, she looked on a tv and told us where she was. I tried to press a button, take a ticket to park my car, and by the time I put the ticket in my pocket the bloody banister had come back down. So I had to do it again. Gosh am I pleased to be home. Hope you all had a better day..love yawl.


Did you eventually find her, how is she? You and your car do get into some adventures don't you? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Your home hon .. (Heeheehee) did you forget where you are again?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ????


Are you inferring my brain is going? :sm23: :sm23: On the other hand you might be right. xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I know, I've met you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: The same applies to me although some people don't always 'get' me!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


Which is why we get on so well????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you inferring my brain is going? :sm23: :sm23: On the other hand you might be right. xx


Hahaha , love ya lady????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Hahaha , love ya lady????


Even in my dotage? xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Which is why we get on so well????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


Uummmm..........okay he couldn't decide huh...so let's combine them....cool!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Minecraft? My two have been playing it for years, does nothing for me but they love it!!


DS, M and Miss A love that game!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet Wales. Yes it's still raining but not as hard as the last two days and at least the wind has died down. I think we've weathered this storm and now look forward to the next one (not). Finished my shawl so must block it this morning, then find something else to do. Back later. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales. Yes it's still raining but not as hard as the last two days and at least the wind has died down. I think we've weathered this storm and now look forward to the next one (not). Finished my shawl so must block it this morning, then find something else to do. Back later. xx


Morning Jackie. We too have rain today but the wind has died down now. Are you far from the places that have been flooded? I've been thinking of you. Is there another storm expected soon?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Wales. Yes it's still raining but not as hard as the last two days and at least the wind has died down. I think we've weathered this storm and now look forward to the next one (not). Finished my shawl so must block it this morning, then find something else to do. Back later. xx


Have you found a home for your past knits yet? Honestly, I would have a go at selling them in the classified section of KP, the shawls especially will sell well, I'm sure, and would give you some pocket money for......whatever!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a very dull, dark almost, London. We had a lot of rain overnight, as Lifeline mentioned but it is surprisingly war, the back door is wide open and I'm still hot!

Found a dropped stitch on the wrap that I am knitting, no going back to pick up, I only have two more rows to knit, so it will be a needle and yan job to fix it.

Going grocery shopping when we've had our coffee, then, who knows? I'm sure I'll think of something to do!! Have a great Sunday dear friends!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Morning Jackie. We too have rain today but the wind has died down now. Are you far from the places that have been flooded? I've been thinking of you. Is there another storm expected soon?


Morning Rebecca, it has finally stopped raining for the moment but we are due another batch soon I think. The worst of the flooding has been in South Wales and we haven't done too badly up here but there was a flood alert in Builth Wells, where Wonderwool was yesterday as the River Wye was pretty high. The trains to our 'local' station have been stopped since Friday, not sure why, so all in all we got off quite lightly. DH is going to walk 'the estate' in a minute to see if all the trees have survived. Hope your cold is getting better, stay in the warm. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have you found a home for your past knits yet? Honestly, I would have a go at selling them in the classified section of KP, the shawls especially will sell well, I'm sure, and would give you some pocket money for......whatever!! xxxxx


I took 2 big black bags of the warmer shawls and hats and scarves to the Salvation Army shop, not to sell but to give out to the homeless, when we get together next perhaps you can help me and I'll try and get some on KP, we might even be a bit nearer to a PO. Have a good day, hope you are still having the nice weather, on the forecast last night you were 8 degrees warmer than us. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dark and damp Surrey. Bentley is curled up on my armchair with his paws over his eyes, so I don't think he's going anywhere.

Going to help Mr P paint the hall this morning and then I will get on with my knitting this afternoon. I've nearly finished the main body so just the sleeves to do.

Everyone stay safe and dry. Happy Sunday.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> He could,sort of, but wouldn't. xx


On a good day, when I'm disappointed expecting help I don't get, I try to list in my mind what help I have gotten. Two days ago was not a good day. I blew my top which I rarely do because I wanted something brought in from the car which I couldn't bring in myself. Just not worth my peace of mind to get upset like I did and bad for a heart that could go into arterial fribulatiom. I should have just mentally listed what he does for me and waited for him to get to it the next day which he said he would do and did but I was just demanding he do it then. I think partly because I'm still upset over the ticket I got for running a red light which I didn't run. Well I'm back from being the green Hulk a bit more patient today.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Went to s and b but I wasn't much in the mood to knit. So, we had a cup of tea and a knatter and giggle and came home early.
> 
> I've cleaned my washing machine with dr beckams cleaning powder, it looks clean but hope it works. I've been getting bits of black on my washing.
> 
> Not heard how Karen is today yet so will ask later.
> 
> Bots good evening girls.


Your group sounds like one I'd enjoy too. Good luck with the washing machine.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Wish I lived nearer, our local night shelter would love them. X


Some churches distribute to the needy.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Busy day today with Zumba and the charity shop. In the end, I had made 72 cakes, a lot of them sold today but we held a lot back in case nobody takes any in tomorrow!! My friend Miriam who is 82, spent the afternoon walking up and down outside with a collection bucket, bless her, she collected nearly £70!!
> 
> Not much else to report except that I am making the sampler stitch shawl and didn't completely 'drop' the drop stitches so the whole thing was getting wider and wider, it would have fitted the sofa I expect!! :sm23: So, I frogged it back and will do it again and get it right this time!!
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=iiVXIEoi&id=D97E17DE87C8E668B4A49D217745728BA956A17E&thid=OIP.iiVXIEoi5SJraSrVFd5ozQHaHK&mediaurl=https%3a%2f%2fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2f736x%2f12%2f5a%2fbb%2f125abb6328d49b72529cb5ad3e65603d.jpg&exph=619&expw=640&q=sampler+stitch+shawl&simid=608032123227147264&selectedIndex=0
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Those are very nice patterns. A bit challenging which makes them interesting. Drop stitches are quite chic.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Hoping the weather takes a good turn for many of us and the rain and winds turn into breezes and sunshine. 
I am thankful for the internet this a.m. Lilly turned 8 yesterday and I was not able to go to her party. She also won 2nd prize in an art contest at school and she is only in second grade. She is not sharing the amount of her award check. I was not able to go to the award ceremony. Thanks to the internet I was able to view videos of both events. Looking at the bright side of life as my health is improving.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well, I had to deliver the cakes to the shop this morning, then Zumba and in the break before I go to the shop, I had a shower, then had some lunch and then I had to make two important birthday cards and the time just flew. When I got home at 5.45, we started checking quotes for our house and contents insurance, not quite sure how I got involved but DH was just going to do what he usually does and pay what they ask but I started looking on Compare the Market and I reckon we can do it for less than half what he wanted!!
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be busy again as I am off for a haircut after brekkie and then we are going to see A Star is Born, which is almost three hours long but I'll catch up with you all at some point!! xxxxx


I've been wondering if Lady Gaga left Tony Bennet pleasantly or not. They were so good together. She deserves the fame...so talented.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> My niece has just got another Chihuahua puppy. She sent me a picture of him & asked if I could knit a coat. He was 8" long. I made the coat but it was not the right size when it was finished. I will age him one when he's full size.


I'd like another but I think Coco might get a broken heart. They are trying to re-home animals from hurricane Michael. So sorry for the people and the animals. I guess 2 cats and a dog keep me tired enough. Some nights cleaning the litter box feels like a big job.


----------



## jollypolly

Tv said some Kia and Honda cars 2000 to 2005 are catching fire out of the blue.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Busy day today with Zumba and the charity shop. In the end, I had made 72 cakes, a lot of them sold today but we held a lot back in case nobody takes any in tomorrow!! My friend Miriam who is 82, spent the afternoon walking up and down outside with a collection bucket, bless her, she collected nearly £70!!
> 
> Not much else to report except that I am making the sampler stitch shawl and didn't completely 'drop' the drop stitches so the whole thing was getting wider and wider, it would have fitted the sofa I expect!! :sm23: So, I frogged it back and will do it again and get it right this time!!
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=iiVXIEoi&id=D97E17DE87C8E668B4A49D217745728BA956A17E&thid=OIP.iiVXIEoi5SJraSrVFd5ozQHaHK&mediaurl=https%3a%2f%2fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2f736x%2f12%2f5a%2fbb%2f125abb6328d49b72529cb5ad3e65603d.jpg&exph=619&expw=640&q=sampler+stitch+shawl&simid=608032123227147264&selectedIndex=0
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


Wonder what company this is?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Hoping the weather takes a good turn for many of us and the rain and winds turn into breezes and sunshine.
> I am thankful for the internet this a.m. Lilly turned 8 yesterday and I was not able to go to her party. She also won 2nd prize in an art contest at school and she is only in second grade. She is not sharing the amount of her award check. I was not able to go to the award ceremony. Thanks to the internet I was able to view videos of both events. Looking at the bright side of life as my health is improving.


So pleased you feel you are progressing, hope you keep going. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful day downtown with all of the kids. Hereâs a photo from the day at the museum campus near the lake. Ages 9, 6 and 4 and all anxious for their birthdays in a January and February so they can say they’re older.

Viewing on the house at noon so we’ll eat a big breakfast and then scramble to get everything cleaned up and out of here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful day downtown with all of the kids. Hereâs a photo from the day at the museum campus near the lake. Ages 9, 6 and 4 and all anxious for their birthdays in a January and February so they can say they're older.
> 
> Viewing on the house at noon so we'll eat a big breakfast and then scramble to get everything cleaned up and out of here. Fingers crossed.


Lovely photo and good luck with the viewing xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I took 2 big black bags of the warmer shawls and hats and scarves to the Salvation Army shop, not to sell but to give out to the homeless, when we get together next perhaps you can help me and I'll try and get some on KP, we might even be a bit nearer to a PO. Have a good day, hope you are still having the nice weather, on the forecast last night you were 8 degrees warmer than us. xxxx


Oh well done, the SA will make really good use of those but happy to instruct you on some sales techniques when next we meet!!

Still raining here so no more gardening for me, shame!! We took two dustbins and a large bag full of green stuff down to the tip this morning and I still have to pull up my annuals!! They are completely re-vamping our Morrisons and while I admire the way it is being organised, it's horrible not being able to find anything. The new freezers are in now, a wall of them about 60 ft long, smoky grey glass and all upright now, very smart. Let's hope they have something in them by next week!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dark and damp Surrey. Bentley is curled up on my armchair with his paws over his eyes, so I don't think he's going anywhere.
> 
> Going to help Mr P paint the hall this morning and then I will get on with my knitting this afternoon. I've nearly finished the main body so just the sleeves to do.
> 
> Everyone stay safe and dry. Happy Sunday.


Happy painting, no adding any purple murals!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> On a good day, when I'm disappointed expecting help I don't get, I try to list in my mind what help I have gotten. Two days ago was not a good day. I blew my top which I rarely do because I wanted something brought in from the car which I couldn't bring in myself. Just not worth my peace of mind to get upset like I did and bad for a heart that could go into arterial fribulatiom. I should have just mentally listed what he does for me and waited for him to get to it the next day which he said he would do and did but I was just demanding he do it then. I think partly because I'm still upset over the ticket I got for running a red light which I didn't run. Well I'm back from being the green Hulk a bit more patient today.


If you learn to stay calm in such circumstances, I admire you considerably and could you please send me the instructions on how to do that?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Those are very nice patterns. A bit challenging which makes them interesting. Drop stitches are quite chic.


It's almost finished now, will block it and post a picture later!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Hoping the weather takes a good turn for many of us and the rain and winds turn into breezes and sunshine.
> I am thankful for the internet this a.m. Lilly turned 8 yesterday and I was not able to go to her party. She also won 2nd prize in an art contest at school and she is only in second grade. She is not sharing the amount of her award check. I was not able to go to the award ceremony. Thanks to the internet I was able to view videos of both events. Looking at the bright side of life as my health is improving.


That's all you can do for now, which is great, but hope it won't be too long before you can participate in person!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Wonder what company this is?


Sorry, not quite with you!!?


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful day downtown with all of the kids. Hereâs a photo from the day at the museum campus near the lake. Ages 9, 6 and 4 and all anxious for their birthdays in a January and February so they can say they're older.
> 
> Viewing on the house at noon so we'll eat a big breakfast and then scramble to get everything cleaned up and out of here. Fingers crossed.


Adorable!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Hoping the weather takes a good turn for many of us and the rain and winds turn into breezes and sunshine.
> I am thankful for the internet this a.m. Lilly turned 8 yesterday and I was not able to go to her party. She also won 2nd prize in an art contest at school and she is only in second grade. She is not sharing the amount of her award check. I was not able to go to the award ceremony. Thanks to the internet I was able to view videos of both events. Looking at the bright side of life as my health is improving.


Glad your health is improving. Hopefully you will be well enough to do those things soon. Well done Lilly on the award! Sending more loving and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo and good luck with the viewing xx


Ditto from me, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh well done, the SA will make really good use of those but happy to instruct you on some sales techniques when next we meet!!
> 
> Still raining here so no more gardening for me, shame!! We took two dustbins and a large bag full of green stuff down to the tip this morning and I still have to pull up my annuals!! They are completely re-vamping our Morrisons and while I admire the way it is being organised, it's horrible not being able to find anything. The new freezers are in now, a wall of them about 60 ft long, smoky grey glass and all upright now, very smart. Let's hope they have something in them by next week!!!! xxxx


Our local grocery store redid the entire store and I too cannot find anything drives me crazy!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jeanette! xxxooo


Thank you.


----------



## binkbrice

I have been knitting away on DS’s socks and the wrap I finished one but have not got a picture yet it turned out huge wraps around me twice????


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Our local grocery store redid the entire store and I too cannot find anything drives me crazy!


One of ours has been doing that, too. Thankfully they are almost finished. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Rebecca, it has finally stopped raining for the moment but we are due another batch soon I think. The worst of the flooding has been in South Wales and we haven't done too badly up here but there was a flood alert in Builth Wells, where Wonderwool was yesterday as the River Wye was pretty high. The trains to our 'local' station have been stopped since Friday, not sure why, so all in all we got off quite lightly. DH is going to walk 'the estate' in a minute to see if all the trees have survived. Hope your cold is getting better, stay in the warm. xx


I had a bad night and now having a quiet day. 
Hopefully your flood alert in Builth Wells won't amount to anything other than an alert


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> One of ours has been doing that, too. Thankfully they are almost finished. :sm01: xxxooo


It's so annoying when they do that


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Our local grocery store redid the entire store and I too cannot find anything drives me crazy!


Yep, with you there Lisa, life is too short to spend it wandering around helplessly and hopelessly!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have been knitting away on DS's socks and the wrap I finished one but have not got a picture yet it turned out huge wraps around me twice????


How does it looked wrapped around the sofa?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I had a bad night and now having a quiet day.
> Hopefully your flood alert in Builth Wells won't amount to anything other than an alert


Hope you sleep better tonight dear! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I had a bad night and now having a quiet day.
> Hopefully your flood alert in Builth Wells won't amount to anything other than an alert


So sorry you're not doing so well. Sending many loving and healing hugs. Hope you're feeling better soon. ???? xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hope you sleep better tonight dear! xxxx


Thanks, I hope so too. I will struggle in to work and then two weeks holiday at the end of the week


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry you're not doing so well. Sending many loving and healing hugs. Hope you're feeling better soon. ???? xxxooo


Thank you, I am glad it's now and not during the half term break


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thank you, I am glad it's now and not during the half term break


Me, too. That would be a real drag. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I hope so too. I will struggle in to work and then two weeks holiday at the end of the week


Even if it is only a week to half term, please don't go if you are not really fit for it or you may make yourself worse (I'm just giving you an excuse to stay home!!) xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Even if it is only a week to half term, please don't go if you are not really fit for it or you may make yourself worse (I'm just giving you an excuse to stay home!!) xxxx


What she said. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P decided he'd get on better without my help so I have been making some felt today.

Polly lovely to hear from you. Luv n hugs


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P decided he'd get on better without my help so I have been making some felt today.
> 
> Polly lovely to hear from you. Luv n hugs


Wish mine would make decisions like that. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Hoping the weather takes a good turn for many of us and the rain and winds turn into breezes and sunshine.
> I am thankful for the internet this a.m. Lilly turned 8 yesterday and I was not able to go to her party. She also won 2nd prize in an art contest at school and she is only in second grade. She is not sharing the amount of her award check. I was not able to go to the award ceremony. Thanks to the internet I was able to view videos of both events. Looking at the bright side of life as my health is improving.


Happy Birthday Lily ???? enjoy being 8! So happy to hear you are feeling better Jinx. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Our local grocery store redid the entire store and I too cannot find anything drives me crazy!


They just did that to our Walmart... people are walking around like zombies! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I had a bad night and now having a quiet day.
> Hopefully your flood alert in Builth Wells won't amount to anything other than an alert


Feel better soon Rebecca. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish mine would make decisions like that. xx


Mine, too. :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I'd like another but I think Coco might get a broken heart. They are trying to re-home animals from hurricane Michael. So sorry for the people and the animals. I guess 2 cats and a dog keep me tired enough. Some nights cleaning the litter box feels like a big job.


When I had 3 dogs we had to find a place for the litter boxes that they couldn't get too... I have a large open closet space in the bathroom and Mr. J. cut a half door for it with a "mouse hole" opening big enough for a cat to go through but not a dog head! I can remove it, clean the boxes and replace. I have to keep them clean daily or they go on strike... as Martha Stewart would say, "that's not a good thing!" xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

It's been a terrible day for the weather. Dull,dreary and raining. I've only done sudoku today. Had a TESCO cottage pie for one. Would have been a lot better if there was a bit more beef in...hope you are all well.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Rebecca, it has finally stopped raining for the moment but we are due another batch soon I think. The worst of the flooding has been in South Wales and we haven't done too badly up here but there was a flood alert in Builth Wells, where Wonderwool was yesterday as the River Wye was pretty high. The trains to our 'local' station have been stopped since Friday, not sure why, so all in all we got off quite lightly. DH is going to walk 'the estate' in a minute to see if all the trees have survived. Hope your cold is getting better, stay in the warm. xx


You are really getting it aren't you Jacky? We have one area here that flooded homes badly, better since the ***** were put in. Land is at a premium here now and I've noticed they are starting to develop the swamp areas... How was your stew! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Speaking of sweet babies...


Sweetheart is so pretty as far as the mermaid is concerned I don't think they pay her enough????


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> On a good day, when I'm disappointed expecting help I don't get, I try to list in my mind what help I have gotten. Two days ago was not a good day. I blew my top which I rarely do because I wanted something brought in from the car which I couldn't bring in myself. Just not worth my peace of mind to get upset like I did and bad for a heart that could go into arterial fribulatiom. I should have just mentally listed what he does for me and waited for him to get to it the next day which he said he would do and did but I was just demanding he do it then. I think partly because I'm still upset over the ticket I got for running a red light which I didn't run. Well I'm back from being the green Hulk a bit more patient today.


We all have bad days, I'm learning to chalk it up and start a new one. Don't blame yourself, just be double nice the next day to your DS and more important... to yourself. ❤ xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> It's been a terrible day for the weather. Dull,dreary and raining. I've only done sudoku today. Had a TESCO cottage pie for one. Would have been a lot better if there was a bit more beef in...hope you are all well.


Stay cozy. I cannot get my head around sudoko... ❤ xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Hoping the weather takes a good turn for many of us and the rain and winds turn into breezes and sunshine.
> I am thankful for the internet this a.m. Lilly turned 8 yesterday and I was not able to go to her party. She also won 2nd prize in an art contest at school and she is only in second grade. She is not sharing the amount of her award check. I was not able to go to the award ceremony. Thanks to the internet I was able to view videos of both events. Looking at the bright side of life as my health is improving.


Good news for you and Lilly. Keep getting better.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> How does it looked wrapped around the sofa?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It would probably look really good against the red!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> You are really getting it aren't you Jacky? We have one area here that flooded homes badly, better since the ***** were put in. Land is at a premium here now and I've noticed they are starting to develop the swamp areas... How was your stew! xoxox


It is a lot quieter today and a big bright thing appeared in the sky for a while this afternoon.The stew was delicious and there's enough left for tomorrow as well, when I make stew I make a big one. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> It is a lot quieter today and a big bright thing appeared in the sky for a while this afternoon.The stew was delicious and there's enough left for tomorrow as well, when I make stew I make a big one. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Stew sounds sooo good what do you put in yours?


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Stew sounds sooo good what do you put in yours?


Braising steak, lamb's kidneys, carrots, onions, leeks, celery and beef stock. Dumplings put in at the end. xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Even if it is only a week to half term, please don't go if you are not really fit for it or you may make yourself worse (I'm just giving you an excuse to stay home!!) xxxx


I will bear your advice in mind :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Braising steak, lamb's kidneys, carrots, onions, leeks, celery and beef stock. Dumplings put in at the end. xx


Gourmet stew compared to mine, I will have to up my ingredients! xxx


----------



## Islander

I've split some wood, hemming a pair of jeans for Mr. J. and that's it for Sunday.
It looks like were having an Indian summer after all. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Gourmet stew compared to mine, I will have to up my ingredients! xxx


What's gourmet about my stew, just veg. we prefer? xx :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> DS, M and Miss A love that game!


Mr E still plays it too. He loves it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I've split some wood, hemming a pair of jeans for Mr. J. and that's it for Sunday.
> It looks like were having an Indian summer after all. xoxoxo


That looks good xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> What's gourmet about my stew, just veg. we prefer? xx :sm16: :sm09:


For me, the gourmet part would be the kidneys. To my knowledge, I've never seen them nor eaten them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> For me, the gourmet part would be the kidneys. To my knowledge, I've never seen them nor eaten them.


Don't you have steak and kidney pies? xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you have steak and kidney pies? xx


No.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> No.


Come to think of it, I never hear anyone mentioning meat pies when food is being talked about, it must be more of a British thing, things like pie and chips and curry sauce or pie and mash potato, you don't know what you're missing. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Come to think of it, I never hear anyone mentioning meat pies when food is being talked about, it must be more of a British thing, things like pie and chips and curry sauce or pie and mash potato, you don't know what you're missing. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I do make pot pies (chicken, turkey and beef) and hamburger based shepherd's pie, but nothing exotic in them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I do make pot pies (chicken, turkey and beef) and hamburger based shepherd's pie, but nothing exotic in them.


It's strange to hear lambs kidney described as exotic when they are so cheap and described as offal here, you don't seem to have a lot of lamb over there, is it very expensive or just not popular? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a, for once, dry Wales, it's very dull and a lot colder, might be lighting the log burner again soon. My shawl is blocking and have started another cardigan in the multicolour yarn which the new mum loved but making it for a toddler this time. Dinner is ready, leftovers again so might get some knitting done this morning. Have a good week. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Loads of rain last night with bits of local flooding, but nothing near me. It has stopped raining for the moment and Bentley has ventured out.

Creative Chaos here this morning and then will have to go to the Library to take the yarn bombing down.

Other than that I will play with felt today.

Happy Monday xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> It's strange to hear lambs kidney described as exotic when they are so cheap and described as offal here, you don't seem to have a lot of lamb over there, is it very expensive or just not popular? xx


Very expensive and mostly a holiday meat. Lamb chops go on sale once in a great while which we grill on the BBQ as a rare treat.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Very expensive and mostly a holiday meat. Lamb chops go on sale once in a great while which we grill on the BBQ as a rare treat.


And here I am surrounded by sheep. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It's supposed to rain today.
We got our cars oiled on Saturday. That took most of the day, so all my other chores got pushed to Sunday. I didn't get a chance to do the once a year car wax and now it's too cold. So my car will not be shiny and protected for this winter.
Marijuana becomes legal on Wednesday and the provincial government is still debating this morning. Talk about leaving it to the last minute.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's strange to hear lambs kidney described as exotic when they are so cheap and described as offal here, you don't seem to have a lot of lamb over there, is it very expensive or just not popular? xx





RookieRetiree said:


> Very expensive and mostly a holiday meat. Lamb chops go on sale once in a great while which we grill on the BBQ as a rare treat.


Come to Canada. We have sheep everywhere. Fresh lamb is in the store most of the time. And we seem to have a direct pipeline to frozen australian lamb as well.
And we are getting a lot of goat now. There is a goat farm just to the west of me that sells goat cheese at the farmer's market.
I'm not a big fan of kidneys, but I do like a nicely done heart.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Loads of rain last night with bits of local flooding, but nothing near me. It has stopped raining for the moment and Bentley has ventured out.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and then will have to go to the Library to take the yarn bombing down.
> 
> Other than that I will play with felt today.
> 
> Happy Monday xx


That does sound like a lot of rain. Be careful with those puddles, some of them are deeper than they look.
Soggy yarn from the yarn bombing does not sound like fun.
Happy Monday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Come to Canada. We have sheep everywhere. Fresh lamb is in the store most of the time. And we seem to have a direct pipeline to frozen australian lamb as well.
> And we are getting a lot of goat now. There is a goat farm just to the west of me that sells goat cheese at the farmer's market.
> I'm not a big fan of kidneys, but I do like a nicely done heart.


Never had heart, not sure even what to do with it. Yes we have the frozen New Zealand lamb here as well, but much prefer the fresh Welsh lamb. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, for once, dry Wales, it's very dull and a lot colder, might be lighting the log burner again soon. My shawl is blocking and have started another cardigan in the multicolour yarn which the new mum loved but making it for a toddler this time. Dinner is ready, leftovers again so might get some knitting done this morning. Have a good week. xx


I did leftovers yesterday. Threw it all in a casserole dish with added cheese and sausage. It was NOT my best work.
I hope your knitting goes well. I've been fighting with my latest cardi. It's all garter stitch and super chunky yarn, so it should be fast, but it's going so slow for some reason.
I'm sure yours will turn out lovely as usual.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Come to think of it, I never hear anyone mentioning meat pies when food is being talked about, it must be more of a British thing, things like pie and chips and curry sauce or pie and mash potato, you don't know what you're missing. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I like British meat pies, but I don't like the pre-made meat pies that are available here. They are mostly gravy and pastry and not much else. 
I do like tourtiere, which is a Canadian meat pie of veal and pork with spices. It has very little gravy, just enough to moisten the meat and no vegetables. It's lovely covered with gravy, or cheese curds and gravy, and served with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I did leftovers yesterday. Threw it all in a casserole dish with added cheese and sausage. It was NOT my best work.
> I hope your knitting goes well. I've been fighting with my latest cardi. It's all garter stitch and super chunky yarn, so it should be fast, but it's going so slow for some reason.
> I'm sure yours will turn out lovely as usual.


Thank you, all garter can be very boring, perhaps it feels slow because your mind isn't occupied with it enough. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I've split some wood, hemming a pair of jeans for Mr. J. and that's it for Sunday.
> It looks like were having an Indian summer after all. xoxoxo


Nice. We've returned to normal fall temperatures for this week. There's even talk of a light snow overnight on Wednesday. My brother already had some snow falling at his cottage up north.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Braising steak, lamb's kidneys, carrots, onions, leeks, celery and beef stock. Dumplings put in at the end. xx


Yummy, but I'll leave the kidneys out. I had steak and kidney pie at a pub in Grenwich, which was good, but kidney is just not my favourite meat.
And dumplings are always a yummy finish.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> You are really getting it aren't you Jacky? We have one area here that flooded homes badly, better since the ***** were put in. Land is at a premium here now and I've noticed they are starting to develop the swamp areas... How was your stew! xoxox


Swamps have been filled in for years around here. Then the people complain when the basements of their houses keep filling with water. They also build house right up to the train tracks,then send in petitions to get the trains to stop blowing their whistles. Several teenagers have been killed in Cobourg because they stopped the whistles, and teenagers seem to think it's a good idea to walk along the train tracks with their ipod headphones in their ears, with the music so loud that they can't hear a huge train coming up to them. There was also some problems with gases when a subdivision was built over an old municipal dump. That one they ended up demolishing some of the houses so they could clear all the decaying garbage out. 
We also had two houses almost collapse here in Port Hope because a builder tried to build a house between two existing houses when there wasn't enough room to dig with his big machinery.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It's been a terrible day for the weather. Dull,dreary and raining. I've only done sudoku today. Had a TESCO cottage pie for one. Would have been a lot better if there was a bit more beef in...hope you are all well.


I hope the weather gets a little better for you soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Swamps have been filled in for years around here. Then the people complain when the basements of their houses keep filling with water. They also build house right up to the train tracks,then send in petitions to get the trains to stop blowing their whistles. Several teenagers have been killed in Cobourg because they stopped the whistles, and teenagers seem to think it's a good idea to walk along the train tracks with their ipod headphones in their ears, with the music so loud that they can't hear a huge train coming up to them. There was also some problems with gases when a subdivision was built over an old municipal dump. That one they ended up demolishing some of the houses so they could clear all the decaying garbage out.
> We also had two houses almost collapse here in Port Hope because a builder tried to build a house between two existing houses when there wasn't enough room to dig with his big machinery.


Yes they've done that sort of thing in Britain, built on the flood plains and then are surprised when their houses flood. Flood plains are there for a reason. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> When I had 3 dogs we had to find a place for the litter boxes that they couldn't get too... I have a large open closet space in the bathroom and Mr. J. cut a half door for it with a "mouse hole" opening big enough for a cat to go through but not a dog head! I can remove it, clean the boxes and replace. I have to keep them clean daily or they go on strike... as Martha Stewart would say, "that's not a good thing!" xoxo


I used to have a shipping container with a cat hole cut into it. I could open one side to empty the litter box. And I knew my kitty had lots of room to move around in the shipping container. We have a litter box with a cover downstairs and mama-Smokey always stands with her head out the door, so I know she prefers more room in her litter box.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Our local grocery store redid the entire store and I too cannot find anything drives me crazy!





Islander said:


> They just did that to our Walmart... people are walking around like zombies! :sm15:


They remodelled our Walmart too. I think there is less stuff in it now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. The talk of eating innards of animals makes my stomach turn. EW! I do not ever remember seeing lamb for sale in any local stores. I am not a very adventurous cook or eater. 
I got my artificial sun lamp out to use as the hours of sunlight are getting shorter and shorter. Also it is gray and gloomy when the sun should be shining. Here is hoping we all have less rain, gloom and doom and lots of sunshine for the rest of the year.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Lily ???? enjoy being 8! So happy to hear you are feeling better Jinx. xoxoxo


Haha, love your wee cartoon Trish!! We are suffering from many incontinent clouds here today!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> When I had 3 dogs we had to find a place for the litter boxes that they couldn't get too... I have a large open closet space in the bathroom and Mr. J. cut a half door for it with a "mouse hole" opening big enough for a cat to go through but not a dog head! I can remove it, clean the boxes and replace. I have to keep them clean daily or they go on strike... as Martha Stewart would say, "that's not a good thing!" xoxo


No indeed! What a good idea and keeps the boxes discreetly out if sight!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Stay cozy. I cannot get my head around sudoko... ❤ xoxo


Nor can I, I'm better with letter puzzles!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That does sound like a lot of rain. Be careful with those puddles, some of them are deeper than they look.
> Soggy yarn from the yarn bombing does not sound like fun.
> Happy Monday.


Luckily this yarn bombing was in the library so nice and dry. X


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I've split some wood, hemming a pair of jeans for Mr. J. and that's it for Sunday.
> It looks like were having an Indian summer after all. xoxoxo


Oh, wow, how lovely!! We had a couple of days like that last week too! Make the most of it and here's hoping you don't pay for it later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> For me, the gourmet part would be the kidneys. To my knowledge, I've never seen them nor eaten them.


I like them but DH won't eat offal. Used to cook a lovely Ragóut of kidneys back in the 60s, still have the recipe, might have to make dinner for one!!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Very expensive and mostly a holiday meat. Lamb chops go on sale once in a great while which we grill on the BBQ as a rare treat.


I love lean roast lamb if I'm out for a meal but I don't cook it because it's just too greasy!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It's supposed to rain today.
> We got our cars oiled on Saturday. That took most of the day, so all my other chores got pushed to Sunday. I didn't get a chance to do the once a year car wax and now it's too cold. So my car will not be shiny and protected for this winter.
> Marijuana becomes legal on Wednesday and the provincial government is still debating this morning. Talk about leaving it to the last minute.


Good morning love, shame you didn't get your car waxed, can you do it if the temperature goes up or is that very unlikely? Sorry you have it so cold so early, pop across to V.I., Trish is having a heatwave!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Come to Canada. We have sheep everywhere. Fresh lamb is in the store most of the time. And we seem to have a direct pipeline to frozen australian lamb as well.
> And we are getting a lot of goat now. There is a goat farm just to the west of me that sells goat cheese at the farmer's market.
> I'm not a big fan of kidneys, but I do like a nicely done heart.


Oooh, yeah, braised heart stuffed with sage and onion. Sounds like another meal for one!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't you have steak and kidney pies? xx


No. The only time I've ever eaten that was at Josephine's. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Never had heart, not sure even what to do with it. Yes we have the frozen New Zealand lamb here as well, but much prefer the fresh Welsh lamb. xx


Cut away as much of the internal white bits as you can, leaving the heart in a cup-shape which you then stuff with sage and onion, some people then stitch up the top to keep the stuffing in, and braise in gravy until tender!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I like British meat pies, but I don't like the pre-made meat pies that are available here. They are mostly gravy and pastry and not much else.
> I do like tourtiere, which is a Canadian meat pie of veal and pork with spices. It has very little gravy, just enough to moisten the meat and no vegetables. It's lovely covered with gravy, or cheese curds and gravy, and served with mashed potatoes.


Not sure about the cheese curds but the rest sounds delish!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. The talk of eating innards of animals makes my stomach turn. EW! I do not ever remember seeing lamb for sale in any local stores. I am not a very adventurous cook or eater.
> I got my artificial sun lamp out to use as the hours of sunlight are getting shorter and shorter. Also it is gray and gloomy when the sun should be shining. Here is hoping we all have less rain, gloom and doom and lots of sunshine for the rest of the year.


I'm with you there jinx, back on my vitamin D pills. It is very dull and grey here today, quite depressing, I shall have to get myself a sun lamp too!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning love, shame you didn't get your car waxed, can you do it if the temperature goes up or is that very unlikely? Sorry you have it so cold so early, pop across to V.I., Trish is having a heatwave!! xxxx


We're having one here, too! It's going to be a lovely week here this week and through next weekend. Amazing for this time of the year, but I'll enjoy it while it lasts! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Cut away as much of the internal white bits as you can, leaving the heart in a cup-shape which you then stuff with sage and onion, some people then stitch up the top to keep the stuffing in, and braise in gravy until tender!!! xxxx


What does it taste like? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> No. The only time I've ever eaten that was at Josephine's. xxxooo


Mr R wasn't too sure about it, was he? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr R wasn't too sure about it, was he? xx


No, he wasn't. I thought it was good. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


Just your colours, especially like the turquoise one!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Just saw this on Facebook and it made me laugh!


Must show this to our Dave!


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys will be boys. Sent DH with grandson for Halloween costume. This is what came back: a Minecraft sword wielding poop emoji!


My GSs would love that, mad on Minecraft. My DHmade one of those swords for a fancy dress, it took him ages. Don't understand Minecraft but I'm good at nodding my head.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful day downtown with all of the kids. Hereâs a photo from the day at the museum campus near the lake. Ages 9, 6 and 4 and all anxious for their birthdays in a January and February so they can say they're older.
> 
> Viewing on the house at noon so we'll eat a big breakfast and then scramble to get everything cleaned up and out of here. Fingers crossed.


Great photo. Hope the viewing went well?


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> My GSs would love that, mad on Minecraft. My DHmade one of those swords for a fancy dress, it took him ages. Don't understand Minecraft but I'm good at nodding my head.


I'm good at nodding my head too, I learned it from working in a classroom, maybe you did too


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Never had heart, not sure even what to do with it. Yes we have the frozen New Zealand lamb here as well, but much prefer the fresh Welsh lamb. xx


My favourite meat! I used to cook Lamb's hearts, they were disgusting in my opinion but he so enjoyed them.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> I'm good at nodding my head too, I learned it from working in a classroom, maybe you did too


Of course, I needed to!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> It's strange to hear lambs kidney described as exotic when they are so cheap and described as offal here, you don't seem to have a lot of lamb over there, is it very expensive or just not popular? xx


Mav is right we are sheep galore especially on the Island. Funny though the farmers must sell direct as I've never seen any local lamb at the grocery up here... all imported from Australia. The farmers probably sell sides to their loyal customers. xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Loads of rain last night with bits of local flooding, but nothing near me. It has stopped raining for the moment and Bentley has ventured out.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and then will have to go to the Library to take the yarn bombing down.
> 
> Other than that I will play with felt today.
> 
> Happy Monday xx


Will send you some virtual sun. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It's supposed to rain today.
> We got our cars oiled on Saturday. That took most of the day, so all my other chores got pushed to Sunday. I didn't get a chance to do the once a year car wax and now it's too cold. So my car will not be shiny and protected for this winter.
> Marijuana becomes legal on Wednesday and the provincial government is still debating this morning. Talk about leaving it to the last minute.


Mr. J was telling me they will hand out $1000 tickets if you are caught driving stoned. But I haven't confirmed that yet.. that sounds like a good deterrent but I don't like the fact that the government lines their pockets off of bad judgement or behaviour.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I like British meat pies, but I don't like the pre-made meat pies that are available here. They are mostly gravy and pastry and not much else.
> I do like tourtiere, which is a Canadian meat pie of veal and pork with spices. It has very little gravy, just enough to moisten the meat and no vegetables. It's lovely covered with gravy, or cheese curds and gravy, and served with mashed potatoes.


Tourtiere... yum! We usually have it for New Years.


----------



## LondonChris

Finally caught up. I haven’t been feeling great over the weekend, feel very ‘fluey’ temperature, dreadful headache & feel really sick. If it continues I shall have to go to the dr, it might be the cocktail of drugs causing the sickness. Enough moaning. I managed to get going on my jacket I’m knitting. It’s rainbow colours, very bright, I got to purple today & the yarn I bought for it is the wrong colour. Just been through my stash & could not find a purple anywhere. I shall have to go to Hobbycraft tomorrow. I got to knit a few things for F as he has a place at the local nursery after Christmas & the children play outside in all weathers! Can’t belive our baby will be going to school. He will be 3next week. One of the others is 7 at the weekend, expensive time. Have a good evening all. Xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Swamps have been filled in for years around here. Then the people complain when the basements of their houses keep filling with water. They also build house right up to the train tracks,then send in petitions to get the trains to stop blowing their whistles. Several teenagers have been killed in Cobourg because they stopped the whistles, and teenagers seem to think it's a good idea to walk along the train tracks with their ipod headphones in their ears, with the music so loud that they can't hear a huge train coming up to them. There was also some problems with gases when a subdivision was built over an old municipal dump. That one they ended up demolishing some of the houses so they could clear all the decaying garbage out.
> We also had two houses almost collapse here in Port Hope because a builder tried to build a house between two existing houses when there wasn't enough room to dig with his big machinery.


Even my place is interesting, I have a sink hole in the driveway that we have been filling in for years, probably an old septic field. There is a small field next to our driveway and historically there were Chinese bunk houses there for the early mill and rail track workers. There have been 3 sink holes on this property that is half owned by the firehall and the Timber Company, they undermine and are DEEP! A hydro truck was the last to get caught and ended up with its nose pointed at the sky.

2 more opened and I had to argue with the local government, the highways and the Timber company to get them filled in before an elk would fall down in them. All 3 argued between each other that the problem was someone else's! It took over 6 months to get these dangerous holes filled in... we covered them up ourselves while they were being $???? %???? ???? ???? @*'s!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What does it taste like? xxxx


Meaty? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mr. J was telling me they will hand out $1000 tickets if you are caught driving stoned. But I haven't confirmed that yet.. that sounds like a good deterrent but I don't like the fact that the government lines their pockets off of bad judgement or behaviour.


Maybe not, but it will keep you safer on the road. xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just your colours, especially like the turquoise one!


Thank you, I've just started a one-row lace scarf with that, it looks good!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-lace-scarf-2 xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up. I haven't been feeling great over the weekend, feel very 'fluey' temperature, dreadful headache & feel really sick. If it continues I shall have to go to the dr, it might be the cocktail of drugs causing the sickness. Enough moaning. I managed to get going on my jacket I'm knitting. It's rainbow colours, very bright, I got to purple today & the yarn I bought for it is the wrong colour. Just been through my stash & could not find a purple anywhere. I shall have to go to Hobbycraft tomorrow. I got to knit a few things for F as he has a place at the local nursery after Christmas & the children play outside in all weathers! Can't belive our baby will be going to school. He will be 3next week. One of the others is 7 at the weekend, expensive time. Have a good evening all. Xxx


That's amazing that little Mr F is nearly three and about to start school, where did that three years go?!!! Give them a hug from me!! xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up. I haven't been feeling great over the weekend, feel very 'fluey' temperature, dreadful headache & feel really sick. If it continues I shall have to go to the dr, it might be the cocktail of drugs causing the sickness. Enough moaning. I managed to get going on my jacket I'm knitting. It's rainbow colours, very bright, I got to purple today & the yarn I bought for it is the wrong colour. Just been through my stash & could not find a purple anywhere. I shall have to go to Hobbycraft tomorrow. I got to knit a few things for F as he has a place at the local nursery after Christmas & the children play outside in all weathers! Can't belive our baby will be going to school. He will be 3next week. One of the others is 7 at the weekend, expensive time. Have a good evening all. Xxx


Hi Chris, maybe get to the Dr sooner than later. As you say if it is your pills lets get you feeling better again. Happy Birthday to your little ones. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Meaty? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh very helpful, :sm16: Are they like liver or kidney in texture, or any other meat? xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I've just started a one-row lace scarf with that, it looks good!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-lace-scarf-2 xxxx


G'evening June, that's a fun knit, should go fast! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Even my place is interesting, I have a sink hole in the driveway that we have been filling in for years, probably an old septic field. There is a small field next to our driveway and historically there were Chinese bunk houses there for the early mill and rail track workers. There have been 3 sink holes on this property that is half owned by the firehall and the Timber Company, they undermine and are DEEP! A hydro truck was the last to get caught and ended up with its nose pointed at the sky.
> 
> 2 more opened and I had to argue with the local government, the highways and the Timber company to get them filled in before an elk would fall down in them. All 3 argued between each other that the problem was someone else's! It took over 6 months to get these dangerous holes filled in... we covered them up ourselves while they were being $???? %???? ???? ???? @*'s!


Oh dear, that sounds a bit scary to a soft townie like me!! Mind you, when we bought this house, I can remember the solicitor advising that we continue paying the insurance premium for possible subsidence, which we did although I've never heard of anyone in the street having that problem! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Maybe not, but it will keep you safer on the road. xx


Well, I don't know.. I saw a couple the other day smoking and they just popped right back into their vehicle and off they went, not hard to notice as pot has it's very distinctive smell.. :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had an e-mail our water has passed all it's tests and is perfectly safe to drink, so will get that off to the solicitors tomorrow, one more step forward. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh very helpful, :sm16: Are they like liver or kidney in texture, or any other meat? xxxx


Hmmm, not really, I would say nearer liver than anything but without the flavour of liver. Go on, give it a try, you'll love it!!! Ask Lifeline if she can be any help - apart from telling you it was disgusting!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> G'evening June, that's a fun knit, should go fast! xoxoxo


Very easy and turns out so pretty!!! And a very good evening to you dear!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not really, I would say nearer liver than anything but without the flavour of liver. Go on, give it a try, you'll love it!!! Ask Lifeline if she can be any help - apart from telling you it was disgusting!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Can you still get hearts? Not something I've seen on the meat counter in Morrisons. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Maybe not, but it will keep you safer on the road. xx


I was thinking the family of a victim of a stoned drivers error would think it was a small penalty.


----------



## London Girl

I finished my sampler wrap last night, it finished up a few inches narrower than it should have been as I didn't have enough yarn so I left out most of the centre seed stitch panel! It's now either narrow wrap or a wide scarf!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was thinking the family of a victim of a stoned drivers error would think it was a small penalty.


Indeed!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that sounds a bit scary to a soft townie like me!! Mind you, when we bought this house, I can remember the solicitor advising that we continue paying the insurance premium for possible subsidence, which we did although I've never heard of anyone in the street having that problem! xxxx


There's supposed to be a huge marina hotel resort going on the Mill Site just past us. Now owned by Chinese offshore investors. Many here are hoping the town will tie into the septic if the developers want to get the go ahead. I'll go for it, ours is old school wooden box septic.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you still get hearts? Not something I've seen on the meat counter in Morrisons. xxxx


I think you'd have to get them from a butcher's but I expect if you ask at the butcher's counter in Morrisons they would find them for you!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Even my place is interesting, I have a sink hole in the driveway that we have been filling in for years, probably an old septic field. There is a small field next to our driveway and historically there were Chinese bunk houses there for the early mill and rail track workers. There have been 3 sink holes on this property that is half owned by the firehall and the Timber Company, they undermine and are DEEP! A hydro truck was the last to get caught and ended up with its nose pointed at the sky.
> 
> 2 more opened and I had to argue with the local government, the highways and the Timber company to get them filled in before an elk would fall down in them. All 3 argued between each other that the problem was someone else's! It took over 6 months to get these dangerous holes filled in... we covered them up ourselves while they were being $???? %???? ???? ???? @*'s!


Laugh at me or with me. I was wondering why anyone would place a hole for a kitchen sink on the driveway.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had an e-mail our water has passed all it's tests and is perfectly safe to drink, so will get that off to the solicitors tomorrow, one more step forward. xx :sm24: :sm24:


*WOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Laugh at me or with me. I was wondering why anyone would place a hole for a kitchen sink on the driveway.


I'm laughin'!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I finished my sampler wrap last night, it finished up a few inches narrower than it should have been as I didn't have enough yarn so I left out most of the centre seed stitch panel! It's now either narrow wrap or a wide scarf!!! xxxx


The colors are very nice. I like the idea of sampler projects. It appears to be the correct length and width to use as sofa muffler.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I finished my sampler wrap last night, it finished up a few inches narrower than it should have been as I didn't have enough yarn so I left out most of the centre seed stitch panel! It's now either narrow wrap or a wide scarf!!! xxxx


Lovely June, I like the drop stitch row. My your garden is looking tidy and nice! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had an e-mail our water has passed all it's tests and is perfectly safe to drink, so will get that off to the solicitors tomorrow, one more step forward. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Did I miss something, do you have someone waiting on water tests before they commit! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Laugh at me or with me. I was wondering why anyone would place a hole for a kitchen sink on the driveway.


Could have been a previous septic box as the house is going on 80 yrs old. There is a grease trap on the other side of the house for the kitchen sink which I have clean the pipe out every few years. It's not the Ritz lol! xoxox


----------



## Islander

I'm going to make some shepherds pies to put in the freezer today, wash the car. Have been thinking about getting my hair cut to just below my shoulders and layered, that will take 10 inches off. Just feel like a change. Have a good night everyone. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The colors are very nice. I like the idea of sampler projects. It appears to be the correct length and width to use as sofa muffler.


Hehehehehehe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Lovely June, I like the drop stitch row. My your garden is looking tidy and nice! xoxo


Well, don't look too close, I have had to cut back all my climbing roses and clematis as the fence is due to be painted on Wednesday, that made me a bit sad! I also have to pull up all my annuals and that will make me sad too cos it means summer really has gone!!! Don't forget that lovely green grass is fake!!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, don't look too close, I have had to cut back all my climbing roses and clematis as the fence is due to be painted on Wednesday, that made me a bit sad! I also have to pull up all my annuals and that will make me sad too cos it means summer really has gone!!! Don't forget that lovely green grass is fake!!! xxxx


Fake or not it's low maintenance and lovely! If it doesn't get too cold your clematis and rose will come back with a new vigour, probably put out new shoots. When your fence is painted it is going to be even nicer! xoxo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> I've split some wood, hemming a pair of jeans for Mr. J. and that's it for Sunday.
> It looks like were having an Indian summer after all. xoxoxo


Did i read this right? You were out splitting the dang wood again? Better than freezing i guess, just wish someone would do it for you dear.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Come to think of it, I never hear anyone mentioning meat pies when food is being talked about, it must be more of a British thing, things like pie and chips and curry sauce or pie and mash potato, you don't know what you're missing. xx :sm09: :sm09:


We call them pot pies. Chicken pot pie, beef pot pie...


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> It's strange to hear lambs kidney described as exotic when they are so cheap and described as offal here, you don't seem to have a lot of lamb over there, is it very expensive or just not popular? xx


I think it's both. I don't think i could eat a lamb. Makes me sad ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Never had heart, not sure even what to do with it. Yes we have the frozen New Zealand lamb here as well, but much prefer the fresh Welsh lamb. xx


I'm justgonna go ahead and act my age and say YUCK! To kidneys and heart.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Fake or not it's low maintenance and lovely! If it doesn't get too cold your clematis and rose will come back with a new vigour, probably put out new shoots. When your fence is painted it is going to be even nicer! xoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Been to s and b and had a great time. We've arranged to meet for a funeral on Friday. Can you remember when I got alterations done here a few months ago? Well... I've lost a big chocolate tin of buttons somewhere. I had two and one of them is missing. Lao tonight, I can't find my spare glasses I keep at my bedside. They've gone walkabouts. They might have gone down the side of the bed but I've tried and can't see them. So I'm squinting my eyes reading this cos I can't be bothered to go downstairs for my normal pair.

I'm getting my hair cut in the morning at 9.30.... Me, up early. Wow. 

Hope you all had or are having a great day. Xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Cut away as much of the internal white bits as you can, leaving the heart in a cup-shape which you then stuff with sage and onion, some people then stitch up the top to keep the stuffing in, and braise in gravy until tender!!! xxxx


????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I finished my sampler wrap last night, it finished up a few inches narrower than it should have been as I didn't have enough yarn so I left out most of the centre seed stitch panel! It's now either narrow wrap or a wide scarf!!! xxxx


Love the colours. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Laugh at me or with me. I was wondering why anyone would place a hole for a kitchen sink on the driveway.


Oh I'll laugh with you. xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm going to make some shepherds pies to put in the freezer today, wash the car. Have been thinking about getting my hair cut to just below my shoulders and layered, that will take 10 inches off. Just feel like a change. Have a good night everyone. xoxox


Busy day, is it wise to have your hair cut just before Winter? xx :sm23:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Been to s and b and had a great time. We've arranged to meet for a funeral on Friday. Can you remember when I got alterations done here a few months ago? Well... I've lost a big chocolate tin of buttons somewhere. I had two and one of them is missing. Lao tonight, I can't find my spare glasses I keep at my bedside. They've gone walkabouts. They might have gone down the side of the bed but I've tried and can't see them. So I'm squinting my eyes reading this cos I can't be bothered to go downstairs for my normal pair.
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut in the morning at 9.30.... Me, up early. Wow.
> 
> Hope you all had or are having a great day. Xx


I hope you find them. Are they prescription or just over the counter? Our dollar tree has some really great ones ,and everything in there is just a dollar. I keep a pair everywhere now. In all my bags, drawers, different rooms lol. 
Xoxox


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Been to s and b and had a great time. We've arranged to meet for a funeral on Friday. Can you remember when I got alterations done here a few months ago? Well... I've lost a big chocolate tin of buttons somewhere. I had two and one of them is missing. Lao tonight, I can't find my spare glasses I keep at my bedside. They've gone walkabouts. They might have gone down the side of the bed but I've tried and can't see them. So I'm squinting my eyes reading this cos I can't be bothered to go downstairs for my normal pair.
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut in the morning at 9.30.... Me, up early. Wow.
> 
> Hope you all had or are having a great day. Xx


Glad you had a good time at S & B, you gilrs know how to have a good time, funerals and all!!! Sounds like you might have The Borrowers in your house!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> That's amazing that little Mr F is nearly three and about to start school, where did that three years go?!!! Give them a hug from me!! xxx


It is scary, he's so cheeky, comes out with some things. The other day he fell off the bed, he was probably jumping. His brother grabbed him & asked he was ok. MrF turned round &said "I'm ok, bring me a coffee". Goodness knows where he got that, nobody asks for coffee around here.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I finished my sampler wrap last night, it finished up a few inches narrower than it should have been as I didn't have enough yarn so I left out most of the centre seed stitch panel! It's now either narrow wrap or a wide scarf!!! xxxx


Very pretty, I have been looking at that, I've just got 2 huge cakes of yarn that I got from Ice Yarns, it was so cheap it needed to be bought.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Laugh at me or with me. I was wondering why anyone would place a hole for a kitchen sink on the driveway.


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had an e-mail our water has passed all it's tests and is perfectly safe to drink, so will get that off to the solicitors tomorrow, one more step forward. xx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I finished my sampler wrap last night, it finished up a few inches narrower than it should have been as I didn't have enough yarn so I left out most of the centre seed stitch panel! It's now either narrow wrap or a wide scarf!!! xxxx


It's wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


What a great photo! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


You go get 'em girl. I know how annoying this can be, just when you are waiting for it. Good luck xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You go get 'em girl. I know how annoying this can be, just when you are waiting for it. Good luck xx


Well had my battle not sure if I won or not, it is being investigated and I will hear back in 28 hours, think someone has more hours in their day than we do so we shall see. Have also banged off an e-mail to Love Knitting telling them what I think of them using such an unreliable courier service, don't expect that will do any good either. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. There is a definite brightness behind the clouds. Lots more rain yesterday.

Had fun at Creative Chaos yesterday. Some of the girls were finishing off their patchwork, others were doing their own thing. I started some free embroidery on a piece of nuno felt I made. We have decided our next project will be a rag rug, so will now have to find out how to make one before next week. Thank goodness for Youtube. Had a quick look this morning and now I am ready to have a try.

Nothing much planned today so might do a bit more felting. 

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well had my battle not sure if I won or not, it is being investigated and I will hear back in 28 hours, think someone has more hours in their day than we do so we shall see. Have also banged off an e-mail to Love Knitting telling them what I think of them using such an unreliable courier service, don't expect that will do any good either. xx


Hope you've got some other knitting to be getting on with in the meantime. Sending you lots of love and calming hugs. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you've got some other knitting to be getting on with in the meantime. Sending you lots of love and calming hugs. xxx


Thank you, I've calmed down a bit and am not in a rush for the yarn just annoyed at the couriers incompetence and downright lies. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I've calmed down a bit and am not in a rush for the yarn just annoyed at the couriers incompetence and downright lies. xx


Had the same thing here and in the end the supplier posted my items. Came the next day. Xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> It is scary, he's so cheeky, comes out with some things. The other day he fell off the bed, he was probably jumping. His brother grabbed him & asked he was ok. MrF turned round &said "I'm ok, bring me a coffee". Goodness knows where he got that, nobody asks for coffee around here.


Hahaha, that's so cute!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Very pretty, I have been looking at that, I've just got 2 huge cakes of yarn that I got from Ice Yarns, it was so cheap it needed to be bought.


Of course it did and I bet it would look very good as a sampler wrap!! It's quite easy knitting, you just need a long cable xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


Oh that's a wonderful picture!! Love the way your eldest is cuddling your youngest!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it doesn't look a bit like the unknitted yarn looked!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


Rolling my sleeves up and standing right behind you ready for a punch up!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well had my battle not sure if I won or not, it is being investigated and I will hear back in 28 hours, think someone has more hours in their day than we do so we shall see. Have also banged off an e-mail to Love Knitting telling them what I think of them using such an unreliable courier service, don't expect that will do any good either. xx


Maybe not but if it makes you feel better.....!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. There is a definite brightness behind the clouds. Lots more rain yesterday.
> 
> Had fun at Creative Chaos yesterday. Some of the girls were finishing off their patchwork, others were doing their own thing. I started some free embroidery on a piece of nuno felt I made. We have decided our next project will be a rag rug, so will now have to find out how to make one before next week. Thank goodness for Youtube. Had a quick look this morning and now I am ready to have a try.
> 
> Nothing much planned today so might do a bit more felting.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Brilliant way of using up odd scraps of fabric and they look fab. I have a rug hook if you need one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I've calmed down a bit and am not in a rush for the yarn just annoyed at the couriers incompetence and downright lies. xx


Yep, with you there, they take us to be stupid sometimes when we are probably a lot brighter than they are, _we_ knit and sometimes we do lace, brioche and Fairisle, don't we?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had the same thing here and in the end the supplier posted my items. Came the next day. Xx


Sounds wonderful and I am a Post Office pensioner but the other day the postman handed all my mail to a guy four doors down........ :sm16: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). At least it's not snowing.
The government is now trying to change insurance so people in Toronto don't get charged more for insurance. They should. There are more cars there and more opportunities to get hit. Previously insurance was changed because statistically, young males got into more accidents, so they were charged more. So the government changed insurance so you couldn't charge more based on age. There are a lot of insurance companies here getting very rich.
I'm still plodding along with the endless garter on the cardi, and mindless stockinette on the swoncho.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and I am a Post Office pensioner but the other day the postman handed all my mail to a guy four doors down........ :sm16: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


The postal people here get Curtis Court and Chalk Court confused all the time. We just take their mail over to them. They've only brought our mail over once. I'm hoping that is the only time they've received our mail. :sm19:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, with you there, they take us to be stupid sometimes when we are probably a lot brighter than they are, _we_ knit and sometimes we do lace, brioche and Fairisle, don't we?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I would have thought even Stupid would realise he would get caught out saying he put it in the letter box. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I've calmed down a bit and am not in a rush for the yarn just annoyed at the couriers incompetence and downright lies. xx


I hope this all gets straightened out and they make it right.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The postal people here get Curtis Court and Chalk Court confused all the time. We just take their mail over to them. They've only brought our mail over once. I'm hoping that is the only time they've received our mail. :sm19:


You were asking the other day whether the UV lights for domestic water supplies works, yes they do and our water is now 100% pure and passed all the tests. Not sure how much it has cost yet but worth every penny. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. There is a definite brightness behind the clouds. Lots more rain yesterday.
> 
> Had fun at Creative Chaos yesterday. Some of the girls were finishing off their patchwork, others were doing their own thing. I started some free embroidery on a piece of nuno felt I made. We have decided our next project will be a rag rug, so will now have to find out how to make one before next week. Thank goodness for Youtube. Had a quick look this morning and now I am ready to have a try.
> 
> Nothing much planned today so might do a bit more felting.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


I have never tried a rag rug. Good luck.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have never tried a rag rug. Good luck.


I've always meant to try but then looking for rags I realised I was still wearing them, so never got round to it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well had my battle not sure if I won or not, it is being investigated and I will hear back in 28 hours, think someone has more hours in their day than we do so we shall see. Have also banged off an e-mail to Love Knitting telling them what I think of them using such an unreliable courier service, don't expect that will do any good either. xx


And those extra hours don't help with the delivery, do they?
If Love Knitting have had lots of complaints, hopefully they'll change couriers.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've always meant to try but then looking for rags I realised I was still wearing them, so never got round to it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: 
Our rags get put in the garage for washing the cars. There is usually a box out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You were asking the other day whether the UV lights for domestic water supplies works, yes they do and our water is now 100% pure and passed all the tests. Not sure how much it has cost yet but worth every penny. xx


That's great. One less thing for buyers to ask for.
My brother had a reverse osmosis thing under his sink, but it only covered one sink. My sister has a multi-filter system on her water as they have too much sulphur in their system.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


Great photo. I would frame that and hang it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I would have thought even Stupid would realise he would get caught out saying he put it in the letter box. xxxx


Hopefully the owner of whatever letter box that he put it in, will realize that the address is wrong and contact the courier company to pick it back up.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


That's a great photo.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


Morning. Hope your package shows up today. I got an email late one night that my package had been delivered and it was not at the front door. Called FedEx and they said they would straighten it out. Very early the next a.m. I found the package at my door. They had a new delivery person, just learning. After that I received a package for a near neighbor and gave it to them. I also had another package that was not delivered after receiving an email. I also had to sign for a package and realized before the driver left he gave me the wrong package. I noticed we had a new driver after that.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Very pretty, I have been looking at that, I've just got 2 huge cakes of yarn that I got from Ice Yarns, it was so cheap it needed to be bought.


Most of the yarn from Ice Yarns is so cheap it needs to be bought. Unfortunately having it delivered to Canada is expensive no matter which courier or postal service we use, and our border guards hold on to it for a week while they decide what customs duties to levy. Our border guards are now charging a "handling fee" along with the customs duties!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully the owner of whatever letter box that he put it in, will realize that the address is wrong and contact the courier company to pick it back up.


You reckon? xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I would like to at your next get together. I have always wanted to make a rug out of the multitudes of Harley tee shirts that Mr. Wonderful resists throwing out. I hear single knit fabric is great as when it is cut it curls in a roll.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. There is a definite brightness behind the clouds. Lots more rain yesterday.
> 
> Had fun at Creative Chaos yesterday. Some of the girls were finishing off their patchwork, others were doing their own thing. I started some free embroidery on a piece of nuno felt I made. We have decided our next project will be a rag rug, so will now have to find out how to make one before next week. Thank goodness for Youtube. Had a quick look this morning and now I am ready to have a try.
> 
> Nothing much planned today so might do a bit more felting.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I hope you find them. Are they prescription or just over the counter? Our dollar tree has some really great ones ,and everything in there is just a dollar. I keep a pair everywhere now. In all my bags, drawers, different rooms lol.
> Xoxox


Mum used to have reading glasses everywhere. I even found a pair in the freezer part of the fridge once. Now that she wears progressives, she only has a couple of pairs of readers left. She says she doesn't have to look for glasses now that she wears glasses all the time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Busy day, is it wise to have your hair cut just before Winter? xx :sm23:


Yes, your hats fit better when you don't have to fit them over pony tails and buns. AND, you don't have a pony tail hanging out under the hat getting wet and icy. Yes, I'll be getting my hair cut soon too.


----------



## jinx

Funny how that works out sometimes. For me it looks beautiful in the skein and not so beautiful in the knit project. I do not have a good eye for color and no imagination when it comes to picturing a finished project.


London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it doesn't look a bit like the unknitted yarn looked!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Been to s and b and had a great time. We've arranged to meet for a funeral on Friday. Can you remember when I got alterations done here a few months ago? Well... I've lost a big chocolate tin of buttons somewhere. I had two and one of them is missing. Lao tonight, I can't find my spare glasses I keep at my bedside. They've gone walkabouts. They might have gone down the side of the bed but I've tried and can't see them. So I'm squinting my eyes reading this cos I can't be bothered to go downstairs for my normal pair.
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut in the morning at 9.30.... Me, up early. Wow.
> 
> Hope you all had or are having a great day. Xx


The next time that your boys are over, have them crawl around the bed and find those glasses.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Funny how that works out sometimes. For me it looks beautiful in the skein and not so beautiful in the knit project. I do not have a good eye for color and no imagination when it comes to picturing a finished project.


Nor me jinx! I also cannot carry a colour in my head which has lead to many expensive mistakes!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). At least it's not snowing.
> The government is now trying to change insurance so people in Toronto don't get charged more for insurance. They should. There are more cars there and more opportunities to get hit. Previously insurance was changed because statistically, young males got into more accidents, so they were charged more. So the government changed insurance so you couldn't charge more based on age. There are a lot of insurance companies here getting very rich.
> I'm still plodding along with the endless garter on the cardi, and mindless stockinette on the swoncho.


That looks nice but I bet you are itching to do something a little more creative!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I would have thought even Stupid would realise he would get caught out saying he put it in the letter box. xxxx


Apparently not!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've always meant to try but then looking for rags I realised I was still wearing them, so never got round to it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I would like to at your next get together. I have always wanted to make a rug out of the multitudes of Harley tee shirts that Mr. Wonderful resists throwing out. I hear single knit fabric is great as when it is cut it curls in a roll.


That would look great!! Of course you can also cut round the tea shirt in a spiral and knit it! You could knit Mr Wonderful a new tee shirt like that!!! :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I think it's both. I don't think i could eat a lamb. Makes me sad ????


I have no problem eating something that is fulfilling it's purpose. I don't like when a wild thing is caught and killed, unless the family really needs the food and they eat the whole thing. Unfortunately most of the hunter/poachers around here, are not subsistence hunters.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I'm going to make some shepherds pies to put in the freezer today, wash the car. Have been thinking about getting my hair cut to just below my shoulders and layered, that will take 10 inches off. Just feel like a change. Have a good night everyone. xoxox


I'm not ready yet, or I'm in denial. After the chill of this week, I may finally admit defeat and get my hair cut too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Could have been a previous septic box as the house is going on 80 yrs old. There is a grease trap on the other side of the house for the kitchen sink which I have clean the pipe out every few years. It's not the Ritz lol! xoxox


That sounds like our kitchen pipe. We have a comedy routine here every time that pipe needs to be cleaned out. Usually it ends with mess everywhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> There's supposed to be a huge marina hotel resort going on the Mill Site just past us. Now owned by Chinese offshore investors. Many here are hoping the town will tie into the septic if the developers want to get the go ahead. I'll go for it, ours is old school wooden box septic.


That would definitely change your end of the lake. More traffic, better water. The elk won't be resting across the road.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I finished my sampler wrap last night, it finished up a few inches narrower than it should have been as I didn't have enough yarn so I left out most of the centre seed stitch panel! It's now either narrow wrap or a wide scarf!!! xxxx


Make a couple more and you could use them as door drapes. Your yard does look lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you still get hearts? Not something I've seen on the meat counter in Morrisons. xxxx


I was just looking at them in my local grocery store. I was thinking they are smaller than we used to see.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not really, I would say nearer liver than anything but without the flavour of liver. Go on, give it a try, you'll love it!!! Ask Lifeline if she can be any help - apart from telling you it was disgusting!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'd say a cross between a firm steak and liver in texture. The taste has just a hint of liver. 
We marinate ours over night in Italian dressing, then dredge in flour and fry in bacon fat with onions.
I find it similar to bison meat in texture. Yes, we have bison farms here and can get bison steaks in the store. Although the bison is usually sold ground because it is such a lean meat.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now, I'm late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Make a couple more and you could use them as door drapes. Your yard does look lovely.


Thank you!! I wish you'd seen it beofre I ripped so much stuff out!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope this all gets straightened out and they make it right.


Me, too, Jacky. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Brilliant way of using up odd scraps of fabric and they look fab. I have a rug hook if you need one!! xxxx


Thank you. I have a couple that were my Nannas. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


Fabulous photo xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I have never tried a rag rug. Good luck.


Neither have I! I'll need a lot of luck. Xx


----------



## Islander

Good morning sisters,
Another sunny day to brighten things up, thinking maybe fish and chips today.
Today is going to be a day for Mr J and I to live it up! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> That would look great!! Of course you can also cut round the tea shirt in a spiral and knit it! You could knit Mr Wonderful a new tee shirt like that!!! :sm23:


I've been saving tee shirts to make a rag rug on the loom as they are colourful and the rugs easily washed. The loom might have to be dismantled though as Mr J has a new bed and I have to find a place for the Queen. Dang this house is too small!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not ready yet, or I'm in denial. After the chill of this week, I may finally admit defeat and get my hair cut too.


I'm hardy I can take it. Try having no hair in December... I've done that! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like our kitchen pipe. We have a comedy routine here every time that pipe needs to be cleaned out. Usually it ends with mess everywhere.


I knew you and I had something in common! Man, it's the most horrible job ever! Nothing like playing with sludge.... :sm16:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That would definitely change your end of the lake. More traffic, better water. The elk won't be resting across the road.


In the last year it has changed enormously here, double traffic, noise and people. I used to think I lived out in the peaceful boonies.... no more. All the development and logging is displacing the elk, that's why they are eating breakfast, lunch and dinner here!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I've always meant to try but then looking for rags I realised I was still wearing them, so never got round to it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Usually my clothes aren't worth recycling either sister! :sm23:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). At least it's not snowing.
> The government is now trying to change insurance so people in Toronto don't get charged more for insurance. They should. There are more cars there and more opportunities to get hit. Previously insurance was changed because statistically, young males got into more accidents, so they were charged more. So the government changed insurance so you couldn't charge more based on age. There are a lot of insurance companies here getting very rich.
> I'm still plodding along with the endless garter on the cardi, and mindless stockinette on the swoncho.


Very nice Mav, love the yarn.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


I know those boys can be lively Chris, but they are cute as bugs ears! ❤ xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and won...£8 and a pkt of millionaires shortcake. I was quite happy.

Marg and me pulled my bed out today and there were my glasses, I knew I wasn't going mad. Having said that.. I got ready early today because Jane was doing my hair for half past nine. I got all ready and started to make for the stairs when I realized I didn't have any trousers on...answer me honestly...could this be a sign of insanity? 

I'm supposed to go to Stephens tomorrow because I'm back to a Wednesday, BUT he is diving tomorrow so could I go Thursday ? Well no I couldn't cos I'm going to a funeral on Friday at ten am. So I've settled for Friday night, it's just to confuse you all and depending what the mood of us all are then I may stay over Saturday and I may not, just saying.

Love you all.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Did i read this right? You were out splitting the dang wood again? Better than freezing i guess, just wish someone would do it for you dear.


Splitting's the fun part... I'll do it till I can't no more! But thank you for thinking of me, your very kind. xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and won...£8 and a pkt of millionaires shortcake. I was quite happy.
> 
> Marg and me pulled my bed out today and there were my glasses, I knew I wasn't going mad. Having said that.. I got ready early today because Jane was doing my hair for half past nine. I got all ready and started to make for the stairs when I realized I didn't have any trousers on...answer me honestly...could this be a sign of insanity?
> 
> I'm supposed to go to Stephens tomorrow because I'm back to a Wednesday, BUT he is diving tomorrow so could I go Thursday ? Well no I couldn't cos I'm going to a funeral on Friday at ten am. So I've settled for Friday night, it's just to confuse you all and depending what the mood of us all are then I may stay over Saturday and I may not, just saying.
> 
> Love you all.


Your answer is in your story... you're far too busy to put your trouser's on! :sm04: Sending you lots of love, as you inspire me. :sm02: xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


Great photo. Their hair is very much the same colour it's lovely. Who do they take after?


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


Bet he's been to the wrong house. It's happened to me before. Lamp him darling


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> In the last year it has changed enormously here, double traffic, noise and people. I used to think I lived out in the peaceful boonies.... no more. All the development and logging is displacing the elk, that's why they are eating breakfast, lunch and dinner here!


I still think it's a wonderful animal,but,I can say that because I don't have to put up with it.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Your answer is in your story... you're far too busy to put your trouser's on! :sm04: Sending you lots of love, as you inspire me. :sm02: xoxoxo


I think I'm more inspired by you my love. You put me to shame with all your hard work. I wasn't cut out for work????‍❤‍????‍???? I'm going to have to have a massive tidy up for the girls..well, maybe not. When you live on your own you don't have to answer to anyone and if you feel like not taking the trash out then you don't have to. Takes me all my time to empty the dishwasher. I tend to get to a point and then sort everything. I hope I reach that point before girls come haha


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning sisters,
> Another sunny day to brighten things up, thinking maybe fish and chips today.
> Today is going to be a day for Mr J and I to live it up! xoxox


Wow, don't overdo now, too much excitement. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and won...£8 and a pkt of millionaires shortcake. I was quite happy.
> 
> Marg and me pulled my bed out today and there were my glasses, I knew I wasn't going mad. Having said that.. I got ready early today because Jane was doing my hair for half past nine. I got all ready and started to make for the stairs when I realized I didn't have any trousers on...answer me honestly...could this be a sign of insanity?
> 
> I'm supposed to go to Stephens tomorrow because I'm back to a Wednesday, BUT he is diving tomorrow so could I go Thursday ? Well no I couldn't cos I'm going to a funeral on Friday at ten am. So I've settled for Friday night, it's just to confuse you all and depending what the mood of us all are then I may stay over Saturday and I may not, just saying.
> 
> Love you all.


Glad you found your glasses but a bit worried about the lack of trousers :sm23: put it down to a senior moment. Well done are your win. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> In the last year it has changed enormously here, double traffic, noise and people. I used to think I lived out in the peaceful boonies.... no more. All the development and logging is displacing the elk, that's why they are eating breakfast, lunch and dinner here!


Just beautiful Trish!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Usually my clothes aren't worth recycling either sister! :sm23:


You'd be surprised at some of the things people buy from our charity shop (not the one where I work!), bobbles and pulls, missing buttons, broken zips etc. Most of my stuff comes from there but I still send it back - not to my shop, they're too fussy - but the one down the road and they still get sold!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and won...£8 and a pkt of millionaires shortcake. I was quite happy.
> 
> Marg and me pulled my bed out today and there were my glasses, I knew I wasn't going mad. Having said that.. I got ready early today because Jane was doing my hair for half past nine. I got all ready and started to make for the stairs when I realized I didn't have any trousers on...answer me honestly...could this be a sign of insanity?
> 
> I'm supposed to go to Stephens tomorrow because I'm back to a Wednesday, BUT he is diving tomorrow so could I go Thursday ? Well no I couldn't cos I'm going to a funeral on Friday at ten am. So I've settled for Friday night, it's just to confuse you all and depending what the mood of us all are then I may stay over Saturday and I may not, just saying.
> 
> Love you all.


_*No trousers???*_ Oo-er missus, we'll have to watch you when we're at Whitby!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm more inspired by you my love. You put me to shame with all your hard work. I wasn't cut out for work????‍❤‍????‍???? I'm going to have to have a massive tidy up for the girls..well, maybe not. When you live on your own you don't have to answer to anyone and if you feel like not taking the trash out then you don't have to. Takes me all my time to empty the dishwasher. I tend to get to a point and then sort everything. I hope I reach that point before girls come haha


Seriously Susan, we're coming to see you not pick your house to pieces, it's your home and that's plenty good enough for us, we're very happy to be there and to take you as you are if you're kind enough to have us!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Seriously Susan, we're coming to see you not pick your house to pieces, it's your home and that's plenty good enough for us, we're very happy to be there and to take you as you are if you're kind enough to have us!! xxx


What she said with knobs (and trousers) on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning. I would like to at your next get together. I have always wanted to make a rug out of the multitudes of Harley tee shirts that Mr. Wonderful resists throwing out. I hear single knit fabric is great as when it is cut it curls in a roll.


One of the ladies from our sewing circle took all the t shirts from..idk who, but she made a quilt from them. It was awesome! He got to keep all his shirts and showcase them too. Plus keep warm under them lol


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> _*No trousers???*_ Oo-er missus, we'll have to watch you when we're at Whitby!!!! xxxx


That's like me Love, i once got all the way to the store and realized i was still in my night gown and had no shoes on. And then i had to play it off to dh like i hadn't just done that. .. I still went in the store lol..danged if I'm making a second trip. The cashier found it hilarious and we had a good laugh about it.


----------



## linkan

I think it means i live in my pjs toooo much.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm more inspired by you my love. You put me to shame with all your hard work. I wasn't cut out for work????‍❤‍????‍???? I'm going to have to have a massive tidy up for the girls..well, maybe not. When you live on your own you don't have to answer to anyone and if you feel like not taking the trash out then you don't have to. Takes me all my time to empty the dishwasher. I tend to get to a point and then sort everything. I hope I reach that point before girls come haha


I think you should trust when we say , your house could be on fire and I'd still come for a visit. ..
.. That sounded stupid outside of my head.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I think you should trust when we say , your house could be on fire and I'd still come for a visit. ..
> .. That sounded stupid outside of my head.


We know what you mean. xx :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Did I miss something, do you have someone waiting on water tests before they commit! xxx


I was just wondering the same thing!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


I'm with you I'm gearing up too, I ordered a bag......don't judge me :sm09: .......from a place in London called Thimbles and thread and it was shipped on October the 4th so it's been 12 days so I am getting a little bit antsy!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> The postal people here get Curtis Court and Chalk Court confused all the time. We just take their mail over to them. They've only brought our mail over once. I'm hoping that is the only time they've received our mail. :sm19:


Here they get Elm Drive confused with Beechwood Drive because we have the same exact house number!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales, it might be a nice day today. Not a lot to do today, dinner is ready so it looks as though I will have to knit again. Oh dear. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Here they get Elm Drive confused with Beechwood Drive because we have the same exact house number!


Our problem is The Bryn and The Barn, I think drivers just see the B and as The Bryn is before us in the lane they go there. Wish they could read the whole address but we always check there first to see if they have anything. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> That's like me Love, i once got all the way to the store and realized i was still in my night gown and had no shoes on. And then i had to play it off to dh like i hadn't just done that. .. I still went in the store lol..danged if I'm making a second trip. The cashier found it hilarious and we had a good laugh about it.


Yep, it's all in the way that you carry it off!!! Idk what happened to her but there used to be an elderly lady in our local supermarket every Sunday around mid-day, sitting with her shopping, waiting for a taxi, in her nightie and dressing gown and slippers! You kind of stopped staring after a few weeks!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think it means i live in my pjs toooo much.


No such thing as too much pyjama time!!! It's like having too much yarn!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think you should trust when we say , your house could be on fire and I'd still come for a visit. ..
> .. That sounded stupid outside of my head.


We know what you mean! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We know what you mean. xx :sm09:


Oops, we did it again love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I'm with you I'm gearing up too, I ordered a bag......don't judge me :sm09: .......from a place in London called Thimbles and thread and it was shipped on October the 4th so it's been 12 days so I am getting a little bit antsy!!


Do you want me to jump on the train and go lamp them?!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey but mild London!! 16'C here today.

It's gate day here, I have five hunky (well, maybe not!!) guys here replacing our gates and painting the fence. The boss is a lovely bloke but he talks so loud! It's not so bad outside but when he's in the house it makes my ears hurt!! They are using old fashioned creosote on the fence, it smells lovely and takes me back to when I used to paint my dad's fence as a kid. They are getting on so fast, they could be done by lunchtime!!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later, gotta go and make 5 mugs of tea!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, there's a fine drizzle falling atm, but as June says it is still mild. We haven't even started using the central heating or lighting a fire.

As today is Wednesday, it's shopping, fish and chips and singing. Today we are going to practice some carols as we've been asked to do a couple of concerts in December.

Like a lot of you our address, but not only our address but the whole road was getting the wrong post. Before the M3 was built it was a very long road, but the motorway cut through the road so this side is called Road and the other side is Close. It's not so bad now with satnav recognizing the post code but before then delivery people were always getting it wrong.

Happy WEDNESDAY everyone xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). Rain is on the way. It is going down below 0'C tonight, so the rain may turn into SNOW!
I was knitting that garter sweater last night. It starts with the sleeves, which are halfway done now.
Marijuana/canabis became legal at midnight, and there was a big New Year's style celebration in Toronto. I was fast asleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there's a fine drizzle falling atm, but as June says it is still mild. We haven't even started using the central heating or lighting a fire.
> 
> As today is Wednesday, it's shopping, fish and chips and singing. Today we are going to practice some carols as we've been asked to do a couple of concerts in December.
> 
> Like a lot of you our address, but not only our address but the whole road was getting the wrong post. Before the M3 was built it was a very long road, but the motorway cut through the road so this side is called Road and the other side is Close. It's not so bad now with satnav recognizing the post code but before then delivery people were always getting it wrong.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday. I'll be having a rewarmed hamburger that I barbequed over the weekend.
Enjoy the singing. I think it's too early for Christmas carols, but you have to practice sometime.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but mild London!! 16'C here today.
> 
> It's gate day here, I have five hunky (well, maybe not!!) guys here replacing our gates and painting the fence. The boss is a lovely bloke but he talks so loud! It's not so bad outside but when he's in the house it makes my ears hurt!! They are using old fashioned creosote on the fence, it smells lovely and takes me back to when I used to paint my dad's fence as a kid. They are getting on so fast, they could be done by lunchtime!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, gotta go and make 5 mugs of tea!! xxxx


That's a lovely temperature for outdoor work.
Creosote reminds me of our railways. The support logs under the railroads used to all be coated with creosote. Now they mostly use concrete supports. We used to smell the creosote when we were working on the farm in the fields beside the railway.
I hope your fence is completed quickly and you can get back to peace and quiet.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday. I'll be having a rewarmed hamburger that I barbequed over the weekend.
> Enjoy the singing. I think it's too early for Christmas carols, but you have to practice sometime.


As everyone knows the carols it will be a quick run through and hopefully we can do some other songs as well. Stay warm xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a couple of autumn photos....


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lovely temperature for outdoor work.
> Creosote reminds me of our railways. The support logs under the railroads used to all be coated with creosote. Now they mostly use concrete supports. We used to smell the creosote when we were working on the farm in the fields beside the railway.
> I hope your fence is completed quickly and you can get back to peace and quiet.


Love the smell. Like June memories of doing the fence with my Dad. X


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, it's all in the way that you carry it off!!! Idk what happened to her but there used to be an elderly lady in our local supermarket every Sunday around mid-day, sitting with her shopping, waiting for a taxi, in her nightie and dressing gown and slippers! You kind of stopped staring after a few weeks!!


There used to be a couple that always waited for our building to open in the morning. He was almost totally blind, I've never seen thicker glasses on a person. He quite often ended up wearing his wife's clothes. We got used to seeing him in skirts and ruffled shirts.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales, it might be a nice day today. Not a lot to do today, dinner is ready so it looks as though I will have to knit again. Oh dear. xx


You deserve a break today. Keep telling yourself that as you knit. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I'm with you I'm gearing up too, I ordered a bag......don't judge me :sm09: .......from a place in London called Thimbles and thread and it was shipped on October the 4th so it's been 12 days so I am getting a little bit antsy!!


I hope you find your bag soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> That's like me Love, i once got all the way to the store and realized i was still in my night gown and had no shoes on. And then i had to play it off to dh like i hadn't just done that. .. I still went in the store lol..danged if I'm making a second trip. The cashier found it hilarious and we had a good laugh about it.


I see so many people in pajama pants and slippers over here. The Halloween costumes are kinda cool. Although if they are smart they have their faces clear.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> One of the ladies from our sewing circle took all the t shirts from..idk who, but she made a quilt from them. It was awesome! He got to keep all his shirts and showcase them too. Plus keep warm under them lol


That's a great idea.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lovely temperature for outdoor work.
> Creosote reminds me of our railways. The support logs under the railroads used to all be coated with creosote. Now they mostly use concrete supports. We used to smell the creosote when we were working on the farm in the fields beside the railway.
> I hope your fence is completed quickly and you can get back to peace and quiet.


Thanks, they seem to be chugging along quite well, both gates are in place but not finished and I think they've finished the public side of the fence and are now eyeing up the fence between my neighbour and I!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> You deserve a break today. Keep telling yourself that as you knit. :sm01:


Really not doing anything to deserve a break, was going up to Manchester tomorrow for my annual check up but the Consultant has cancelled so even a night away has been denied my. Sad isn't it when a hospital appointment is something to look forward to for a night away. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You'd be surprised at some of the things people buy from our charity shop (not the one where I work!), bobbles and pulls, missing buttons, broken zips etc. Most of my stuff comes from there but I still send it back - not to my shop, they're too fussy - but the one down the road and they still get sold!!


I was looking everywhere for a zipper pull one time. The coat was in great shape except for the zip pull that got caught on something and broke. I didn't want to pay for a new zipper when it was just the pull that broke off and left. I ended up getting a big plastic pull for children, but I got to keep using that coat until it wore out. Sometimes I just need an odd thing.
Mum does a rotation with the Big Sisters store in Port Hope. She takes old clothes there and brings back almost as much.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm more inspired by you my love. You put me to shame with all your hard work. I wasn't cut out for work????‍❤‍????‍???? I'm going to have to have a massive tidy up for the girls..well, maybe not. When you live on your own you don't have to answer to anyone and if you feel like not taking the trash out then you don't have to. Takes me all my time to empty the dishwasher. I tend to get to a point and then sort everything. I hope I reach that point before girls come haha


I would love to get to the point that I don't have to do anything unless I feel like it. Maybe after I retire.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I would love to get to the point that I don't have to do anything unless I feel like it. Maybe after I retire.


I doubt it, women never seem to really retire. xx :sm14:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of autumn photos....


I have lots of those leaves in my court at the moment. The wind will soon blow them away. The leaves are falling off the trees as quickly as they are turning colour.
That cobweb is lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

I hear the garbage truck. I'll have to run now and pull out the bins.
Everyone have a great WEDNESDAY. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of autumn photos....


Lovely!! You're welcome to come over and have a sniff of my fence!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> In the last year it has changed enormously here, double traffic, noise and people. I used to think I lived out in the peaceful boonies.... no more. All the development and logging is displacing the elk, that's why they are eating breakfast, lunch and dinner here!


So sorry you're being overrun with so much more traffic, noise and people. Wonderful photo of the elk! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but mild London!! 16'C here today.
> 
> It's gate day here, I have five hunky (well, maybe not!!) guys here replacing our gates and painting the fence. The boss is a lovely bloke but he talks so loud! It's not so bad outside but when he's in the house it makes my ears hurt!! They are using old fashioned creosote on the fence, it smells lovely and takes me back to when I used to paint my dad's fence as a kid. They are getting on so fast, they could be done by lunchtime!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later, gotta go and make 5 mugs of tea!! xxxx


Glad the gates are getting taken care of! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of autumn photos....


I love those photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Really not doing anything to deserve a break, was going up to Manchester tomorrow for my annual check up but the Consultant has cancelled so even a night away has been denied my. Sad isn't it when a hospital appointment is something to look forward to for a night away. xx :sm16:


So sorry you're not going to have your getaway tonight. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad the gates are getting taken care of! xxxooo


We're getting there, they knocked off for the day at 12.20 but it was stating to drizzle so I don't blame them. They're back tomorrow to finish off - hopefully! xxxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I doubt it, women never seem to really retire. xx :sm14:


That's the truth! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> We're getting there, they knocked off for the day at 12.20 but it was stating to drizzle so I don't blame them. They're back tomorrow to finish off - hopefully! xxxxoooo


That seems early but since it was drizzling, I can understand. Hopefully it will be all done tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry you're not going to have your getaway tonight. xxxooo


Just had a new appointment for my cancelled one on Friday, end of January now. Ho hum. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I would love to get to the point that I don't have to do anything unless I feel like it. Maybe after I retire.


I seem to be busy than ever since since I retired xx


----------



## binkbrice

Hello everyone you wouldn’t know I just had coffee by how tired I feel but my left hip is pounding so sleep is pretty difficult trying to get comfortable between my shoulder and hip!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I seem to be busy than ever since since I retired xx


Me too but at least the day is mostly filled with things I _want_ to do, even if that means sitting around and doing absolutely nothing!! I do too much of that, I'm afraid! :sm12: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone you wouldn't know I just had coffee by how tired I feel but my left hip is pounding so sleep is pretty difficult trying to get comfortable between my shoulder and hip!


Oh bless you, nothing worse than being so tired but not able to sleep, big sleepy hugs for you! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls I've just written a great big massive long message about a mugging outside of Margs today and I've lost it....its in cyber land. I'm not doing it again. Love you


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Seriously Susan, we're coming to see you not pick your house to pieces, it's your home and that's plenty good enough for us, we're very happy to be there and to take you as you are if you're kind enough to have us!! xxx


Point taken honey...I am what I am...I just want you to enjoy yourselves so as you'll come again....I'm so excited


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). Rain is on the way. It is going down below 0'C tonight, so the rain may turn into SNOW!
> I was knitting that garter sweater last night. It starts with the sleeves, which are halfway done now.
> Marijuana/canabis became legal at midnight, and there was a big New Year's style celebration in Toronto. I was fast asleep.


I saw you standing in the queue on tv. Haha. I couldn't believe the size of the lines of people.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I've just written a great big massive long message about a mugging outside of Margs today and I've lost it....its in cyber land. I'm not doing it again. Love you


Oh dear, that sounds dreadful but very glad you or Marg weren't damaged!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Point taken honey...I am what I am...I just want you to enjoy yourselves so as you'll come again....I'm so excited


Yes me too, sorry for lecturing! I'm really looking forward to it as well and I know we'll have a great time and lots of laughs!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


He probably couldn't be bothered to drive out to you. Hope you receive it ASAP. X


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a nearly sunny Surrey. There is a definite brightness behind the clouds. Lots more rain yesterday.
> 
> Had fun at Creative Chaos yesterday. Some of the girls were finishing off their patchwork, others were doing their own thing. I started some free embroidery on a piece of nuno felt I made. We have decided our next project will be a rag rug, so will now have to find out how to make one before next week. Thank goodness for Youtube. Had a quick look this morning and now I am ready to have a try.
> 
> Nothing much planned today so might do a bit more felting.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Kaz & I made one using old t.shirts, it worked out great.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, nothing worse than being so tired but not able to sleep, big sleepy hugs for you! xxxx


I came in my room and sat down on my sofa to knit or read a pattern and wouldn't you know I went straight to sleep for an hour and a half almost!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Of course it did and I bet it would look very good as a sampler wrap!! It's quite easy knitting, you just need a long cable xxxx


I was thinking that myself, must get my stripy thing made first. I don't think master F is very impressed, it's his mum's choice. Glad you like the photo. Those 2boys are really great friends & love each other so much.


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> I know those boys can be lively Chris, but they are cute as bugs ears! ❤ xoxo


I've never heard that expression, but sums them up. I love my boys ( you might of guessed that)


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Great photo. Their hair is very much the same colour it's lovely. Who do they take after?


The 2 big ones are like their mum, my family, but they have a great colour hair taking after their dad. The other 2 look like Bill when he was little. I saw my brother last week with all his family. We haven't been together like that for years. My niece is more like me than my girls are. Her friend did a double take!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, there's a fine drizzle falling atm, but as June says it is still mild. We haven't even started using the central heating or lighting a fire.
> 
> As today is Wednesday, it's shopping, fish and chips and singing. Today we are going to practice some carols as we've been asked to do a couple of concerts in December.
> 
> Like a lot of you our address, but not only our address but the whole road was getting the wrong post. Before the M3 was built it was a very long road, but the motorway cut through the road so this side is called Road and the other side is Close. It's not so bad now with satnav recognizing the post code but before then delivery people were always getting it wrong.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyone xxx


First time we came to yours we were the other side of the motorway, we were confused.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I came in my room and sat down on my sofa to knit or read a pattern and wouldn't you know I went straight to sleep for an hour and a half almost!!


You must need it, hope your aches & pains get better soon.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all I was going to have a quiet day today but at 8am a lorry arrived & surrounded our neighbour’s house. They are having a big room built in the roof. The noise was horrible so I got up. Decided then to sort out the toy shop that used to be our sitting room. I sat on the floor doing it, when it was time to get up, I couldn’t! MrB just sat & looked at me saying you shouldn’t have got down there. Took me ages to get up, good job nobody was around to film it, painful but very funny.have a good venting all. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Kaz & I made one using old t.shirts, it worked out great.


That's what we are thinking of doing xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> That's what we are thinking of doing xx


Let me know if you are because we are going to cut up lots of the boys bits as Kaz wants me to make a memory quilts for them, we will have lots of sleeves!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a new appointment for my cancelled one on Friday, end of January now. Ho hum. xx


Wow, that's pretty far out there for the rescheduled appointment! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Me too but at least the day is mostly filled with things I _want_ to do, even if that means sitting around and doing absolutely nothing!! I do too much of that, I'm afraid! :sm12: :sm15: xxxx


I'm right there with you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls I've just written a great big massive long message about a mugging outside of Margs today and I've lost it....its in cyber land. I'm not doing it again. Love you


Oh, no!!! That's not good! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I came in my room and sat down on my sofa to knit or read a pattern and wouldn't you know I went straight to sleep for an hour and a half almost!!


Well at least you got some sleep! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> The 2 big ones are like their mum, my family, but they have a great colour hair taking after their dad. The other 2 look like Bill when he was little. I saw my brother last week with all his family. We haven't been together like that for years. My niece is more like me than my girls are. Her friend did a double take!


I have a cousin who looks amazingly like my mom but none of us three girls looks like her at all. Very strange when that happens! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Let me know if you are because we are going to cut up lots of the boys bits as Kaz wants me to make a memory quilts for them, we will have lots of sleeves!


Thanks Chris. Ill let you know xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a fine Autumn day in London, sun is shining, we have 16'C and the guys are finishing the painting of my fence, YAY!!! Lots of bits and pieces to do today, have already actually done some of the 'H' word, must be having an energy surge!!!

Hope everyone is well and happy, have a good one, lotsa love xxxxxxx

PS Can't believe I'm first on of the day, where is everyone??!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and dry Surrey, but the sun is coming out. Had a super time at singing last night. Ran through the carols and a few other songs and even found some more that we want to do.

Started cutting up some tee shirts for my rag rug, but have now decided to use up the cotton fabric that I have so many scraps of. It's a bit lighter and easier on the hands. 

Having my flu jab today and then I guess I had better sit, craft and drink wine after that!

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and dry Surrey, but the sun is coming out. Had a super time at singing last night. Ran through the carols and a few other songs and even found some more that we want to do.
> 
> Started cutting up some tee shirts for my rag rug, but have now decided to use up the cotton fabric that I have so many scraps of. It's a bit lighter and easier on the hands.
> 
> Having my flu jab today and then I guess I had better sit, craft and drink wine after that!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Good morning dear, I aim to get my flu jab today too, once the creosote kings have departed! You are only the second one on here today, I wonder where everyone else is?!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, that's pretty far out there for the rescheduled appointment! xxxooo


Way too far but he is the best in the country so I'm willing to wait, he would see me quicker in an emergency. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a fine Autumn day in London, sun is shining, we have 16'C and the guys are finishing the painting of my fence, YAY!!! Lots of bits and pieces to do today, have already actually done some of the 'H' word, must be having an energy surge!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy, have a good one, lotsa love xxxxxxx
> 
> PS Can't believe I'm first on of the day, where is everyone??!!!


Perhaps we all haven't got "hunky" men to get up for. :sm23: Been up for ages but have only now escaped from the kitchen. Are you sure it was an energy surge or was it a funny turn? Have a sit down 'til you are over it, then have a good day. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but very frosty Wales, having a sit down after all my exertions in the kitchen, just as I thought I had finished DH brings a pile of apples in and asks me to stew them. At least he had the decency to peel them. Done all my hard work this morning, this afternoon I will knit. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 0'C (32'F), going up to a whopping 7'C (45'F) for a high today with a cold north wind. At least I didn't get any snow overnight, the rain stopped before temperature dropped.
I thought I had done well on the garter cardi. It looked long. I'm still over a foot short on the sleeve section. I really have long arms.
I had a bad egg this morning. The yolk was pale and tasted chemically. I've had a couple other eggs from this carton and none of them tasted this way. I tossed it in the garbage and fried up a 2nd one and it was better.
Knit Night tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very frosty Wales, having a sit down after all my exertions in the kitchen, just as I thought I had finished DH brings a pile of apples in and asks me to stew them. At least he had the decency to peel them. Done all my hard work this morning, this afternoon I will knit. xx


This is my time of year to bring in all the produce that I can. We have a closet of squash. I'm still looking for my bushel of peppers. I think we'll try the Peterborough Farmer's Market on Saturday again. I guess it wasn't a good year for peppers.
Good DH for peeling the apples. I hope he stuck around so you could show him how to stew the apples. If he knows how it works, maybe he'll think twice before asking again.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, I aim to get my flu jab today too, once the creosote kings have departed! You are only the second one on here today, I wonder where everyone else is?!! xxxxxxx


I was sleeping. :sm08: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and dry Surrey, but the sun is coming out. Had a super time at singing last night. Ran through the carols and a few other songs and even found some more that we want to do.
> 
> Started cutting up some tee shirts for my rag rug, but have now decided to use up the cotton fabric that I have so many scraps of. It's a bit lighter and easier on the hands.
> 
> Having my flu jab today and then I guess I had better sit, craft and drink wine after that!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


I hope both you and June aren't too ouchy later.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a fine Autumn day in London, sun is shining, we have 16'C and the guys are finishing the painting of my fence, YAY!!! Lots of bits and pieces to do today, have already actually done some of the 'H' word, must be having an energy surge!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy, have a good one, lotsa love xxxxxxx
> 
> PS Can't believe I'm first on of the day, where is everyone??!!!


Send some of that heat this way. Except for tomorrow, we're not supposed to go over 10'C for the next 10 days. And they've threatened snow on a couple of those days. My cardi isn't finished yet. I'll have to wear my store-bought ones. :sm26:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I have a cousin who looks amazingly like my mom but none of us three girls looks like her at all. Very strange when that happens! xxxooo


I'm a female version of my father and grandfather.
My brother did not look like father for most of his life, but now that he is over 50, he is starting to look more like him. His nose is still different.
My sister looked identical for my mother at the same age, but now looks completely different. My sister looks like Lucy Lawless (we're not related.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a new appointment for my cancelled one on Friday, end of January now. Ho hum. xx





Miss Pam said:


> Wow, that's pretty far out there for the rescheduled appointment! xxxooo


That's pretty normal for appointments with medical specialist here too.
Our doctors can make more money going to other countries so we don't have enough doctors now. And the medical schools refuse to take on any more students so our country has been advertising in other countries so send us their doctors, and we'll make it easy for them and their families to emigrate here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> This is my time of year to bring in all the produce that I can. We have a closet of squash. I'm still looking for my bushel of peppers. I think we'll try the Peterborough Farmer's Market on Saturday again. I guess it wasn't a good year for peppers.
> Good DH for peeling the apples. I hope he stuck around so you could show him how to stew the apples. If he knows how it works, maybe he'll think twice before asking again.


Oh no he quickly disappeared back into the other room to read his paper. We've had loads of apples this year but haven't been able to freeze any in case we move. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all I was going to have a quiet day today but at 8am a lorry arrived & surrounded our neighbour's house. They are having a big room built in the roof. The noise was horrible so I got up. Decided then to sort out the toy shop that used to be our sitting room. I sat on the floor doing it, when it was time to get up, I couldn't! MrB just sat & looked at me saying you shouldn't have got down there. Took me ages to get up, good job nobody was around to film it, painful but very funny.have a good venting all. Hugs. Xxx


We have decks being ripped up and new ones put in. I'm getting used to the sounds of saws and electric screwdrivers.
Oops. We have low stools in every room so no one has to sit on the floor. I have knobs below my knees and it hurts to kneel on them, so I use the stools.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> The 2 big ones are like their mum, my family, but they have a great colour hair taking after their dad. The other 2 look like Bill when he was little. I saw my brother last week with all his family. We haven't been together like that for years. My niece is more like me than my girls are. Her friend did a double take!


It's always funny how genes work. I have a cousin who looks more like my mother than her own mother.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no he quickly disappeared back into the other room to read his paper. We've had loads of apples this year but haven't been able to freeze any in case we move. xx


This limbo life is really a bummer. Have you heard anything from the realtors lately?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to have to sign off now. There's a problem on the highway and I'm going to be stuck in traffic.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps we all haven't got "hunky" men to get up for. :sm23: Been up for ages but have only now escaped from the kitchen. Are you sure it was an energy surge or was it a funny turn? Have a sit down 'til you are over it, then have a good day. xxxx


They've gone now and every thing looks great, the neighbours will think we're putting the house up for sale!!! It's such a nice day, I may have to do some gardening this afternoon, I have had plants to put in for a couple of weeks now so that's quite urgent and I need to sort my heucheras out, they all need more room so some will have to go :sm03: Sitting quietly now until the 'H' fever passes!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 0'C (32'F), going up to a whopping 7'C (45'F) for a high today with a cold north wind. At least I didn't get any snow overnight, the rain stopped before temperature dropped.
> I thought I had done well on the garter cardi. It looked long. I'm still over a foot short on the sleeve section. I really have long arms.
> I had a bad egg this morning. The yolk was pale and tasted chemically. I've had a couple other eggs from this carton and none of them tasted this way. I tossed it in the garbage and fried up a 2nd one and it was better.
> Knit Night tonight.


Haven't come across a bad egg for _years_, sorry you got one this morning. You were brave to try another, I think that would have put me off eggs for a while!!! Maybe double check those sleeves, being a foot short sounds an awful lot!! Glad you missed the snow, the later it starts, the shorter the winter is - hopefully!! Have a good day at work and a great Knit Night!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That's pretty normal for appointments with medical specialist here too.
> Our doctors can make more money going to other countries so we don't have enough doctors now. And the medical schools refuse to take on any more students so our country has been advertising in other countries so send us their doctors, and we'll make it easy for them and their families to emigrate here.


Yep, I suspect we are adopting the same strategy here. Getting a doctor who has an accent vaguely resembling English is cause for a 'whoop-whoop' and a dance round the surgery!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I hope both you and June aren't too ouchy later.


Usually ok so fingers crossed x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> They've gone now and every thing looks great, the neighbours will think we're putting the house up for sale!!! It's such a nice day, I may have to do some gardening this afternoon, I have had plants to put in for a couple of weeks now so that's quite urgent and I need to sort my heucheras out, they all need more room so some will have to go :sm03: Sitting quietly now until the 'H' fever passes!! xxxx


Glad the gates and fences aredone. You definitely need to sit quietly xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad the gates and fences aredone. You definitely need to sit quietly xxx


Just been to the pharmacy, which is 50 metres down the road, for my flu jab and it seems they have used up their monthly quota!! Never had this happen before, usually walk in with no appointment but not today. Trying to get through to my doc's surgery to get an appointment but they are taking so long to answer, it might be quicker to wait for the pharmacy!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Glad the gates and fences aredone. You definitely need to sit quietly xxx


Quite right, it was exhausting watching them!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> These are awesome ! Aren't you just a beauty ????


was maybe!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Aw, me too, that day went by much too quickly!! Xxxx


Don't they always!


----------



## SaxonLady

I got back on Sunday to find that we had no wifi. It couldn't be fixed until Tuesday, then I couldn't work out how to get it into my computer because the engineer gave us a new router, with a new password. DS3 fixed it for me yesterday and I have finally zapped through a week of emails. KP was right at the bottom. I will catch up!

I wish I was a techy. Clever DS3 asked me to fetch my mobile phone, go on Whatsapp and turn on the video. I could then show him my computer without him being here! One to remember if you have a techy friend or relative.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Way too far but he is the best in the country so I'm willing to wait, he would see me quicker in an emergency. xx


Well, that's okay, then! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very frosty Wales, having a sit down after all my exertions in the kitchen, just as I thought I had finished DH brings a pile of apples in and asks me to stew them. At least he had the decency to peel them. Done all my hard work this morning, this afternoon I will knit. xx


Well at least he peeled them! You deserve an afternoon and evening of knitting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I was sleeping. :sm08: :sm01:


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Send some of that heat this way. Except for tomorrow, we're not supposed to go over 10'C for the next 10 days. And they've threatened snow on a couple of those days. My cardi isn't finished yet. I'll have to wear my store-bought ones. :sm26:


We had a lovely 70F day yesterday and it's supposed to be near that again today. Supposed to be dry through next Monday and then back to the normal - rain. Have so enjoyed the sunshine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm a female version of my father and grandfather.
> My brother did not look like father for most of his life, but now that he is over 50, he is starting to look more like him. His nose is still different.
> My sister looked identical for my mother at the same age, but now looks completely different. My sister looks like Lucy Lawless (we're not related.)


She sure does! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> This limbo life is really a bummer. Have you heard anything from the realtors lately?


Limbo is awful! We are not having any fun with it at all. According to our attorneys, our paperwork is all ready and just waiting on Sound Transit final approval. They've had it almost 2 weeks now. Amazing how slow they are at getting this all done! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Limbo is awful! We are not having any fun with it at all. According to our attorneys, our paperwork is all ready and just waiting on Sound Transit final approval. They've had it almost 2 weeks now. Amazing how slow they are at getting this all done! xxxooo


They have really put you through the ringer on all of this.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> They've gone now and every thing looks great, the neighbours will think we're putting the house up for sale!!! It's such a nice day, I may have to do some gardening this afternoon, I have had plants to put in for a couple of weeks now so that's quite urgent and I need to sort my heucheras out, they all need more room so some will have to go :sm03: Sitting quietly now until the 'H' fever passes!! xxxx


That's great! Don't wear yourself out in the garden. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> They have really put you through the ringer on all of this.


It is absolutely amazing how they've been handling this. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a couple of autumn photos....


????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I learn so much from you all. I will call to make sure they have a supply of flu vaccine available. Not going to waste my energy and expose myself to the multitude of germs in the clinic if they do not have it available.
The most exciting thing on my list of things to do is buy lottery tickets. Well, someone has to win it eventually.
Happy thoughts and warm wishes to my internet family.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I got back on Sunday to find that we had no wifi. It couldn't be fixed until Tuesday, then I couldn't work out how to get it into my computer because the engineer gave us a new router, with a new password. DS3 fixed it for me yesterday and I have finally zapped through a week of emails. KP was right at the bottom. I will catch up!
> 
> I wish I was a techy. Clever DS3 asked me to fetch my mobile phone, go on Whatsapp and turn on the video. I could then show him my computer without him being here! One to remember if you have a techy friend or relative.


Clever stuff! My DD and family Phoned from Greece one year to wish me happy birthday then got me to instal Whatsapp and we had a video chat, I was thrilled!! Also, because it is free, my gks use it to keep in contact!! Nice to see you back Saxy!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Limbo is awful! We are not having any fun with it at all. According to our attorneys, our paperwork is all ready and just waiting on Sound Transit final approval. They've had it almost 2 weeks now. Amazing how slow they are at getting this all done! xxxooo


They certainly lack empathy, really hope it all falls into place before too much longer!! xxxxoooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I learn so much from you all. I will call to make sure they have a supply of flu vaccine available. Not going to waste my energy and expose myself to the multitude of germs in the clinic if they do not have it available.
> The most exciting thing on my list of things to do is buy lottery tickets. Well, someone has to win it eventually.
> Happy thoughts and warm wishes to my internet family.


Good luck with your lottery tickets, hope you get a big win!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> They certainly lack empathy, really hope it all falls into place before too much longer!! xxxxoooo


Thank you! Me, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


Gorgeous, Rookie, she'll love it!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! Me, too!!! xxxooo


Just hope it all gets a move on. Sending you loads of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


That's beautiful xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had my flu jab. Now going to milk it for all it's worth. Already had a glass of wine????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> That's beautiful xx


Thanks.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


Lovely, I know someone else on here who will like that. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> This limbo life is really a bummer. Have you heard anything from the realtors lately?


Not that I want to talk about. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that sounds dreadful but very glad you or Marg weren't damaged!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I've put the alarm on the clock because I'm off to a funeral in the morning. I'm a bit worried about climbing up the steps to the church so if I can't do it then I can't do it. We are going because her son doesn't think anyone will be going as she was a very quiet little gentle lady. Never spoke much. You wouldn't notice her in a room. I'm not speaking ill of her. Any marg and me will be there for ten....

Not done much today. Washed sheets and dovet cover. Had tea with marg and threats about it. Have a great night.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


That is so neat and I just love the colours....


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, I know someone else on here who will like that. xx :sm09:


I do xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had my flu jab. Now going to milk it for all it's worth. Already had a glass of wineð·ðð


Nuh, still waiting for mine!! I will wait until I come back from Oop North and try the pharmacy again. Mind you don't hurt your poorly sorely arm lifting up your wine glass!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not that I want to talk about. xx


Uh-huh!!! :sm15: :sm24: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> That is so neat and I just love the colours....


Thanks.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Uh-huh!!! :sm15: :sm24: :sm02: xxxx


My week is just getting worse. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> My week is just getting worse. xxxx


Sending caring thoughts your way. Do you need some help lamping the realtor? I will hire someone to do that from your little corner of the world. I would do it, but I cannot get there and back before dark. ;^(


----------



## jinx

Very nice work and the colors make it even better.


RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Very nice work and the colors make it even better.


Thank you.

Has anyone else noticed that responses automatically start before the quote now instead of after?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Nuh, still waiting for mine!! I will wait until I come back from Oop North and try the pharmacy again. Mind you don't hurt your poorly sorely arm lifting up your wine glass!!! xxxx


Arm is fine, but that is some glass! X


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


That's lovely, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Mine has always started above previous posts. In order to add smiley faces I have to start below the previous messages. ;^)


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that responses automatically start before the quote now instead of after?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just hope it all gets a move on. Sending you loads of love and hugs xxxx


Thanks, Josephine! I really can't imagine why it's taking so long!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've put the alarm on the clock because I'm off to a funeral in the morning. I'm a bit worried about climbing up the steps to the church so if I can't do it then I can't do it. We are going because her son doesn't think anyone will be going as she was a very quiet little gentle lady. Never spoke much. You wouldn't notice her in a room. I'm not speaking ill of her. Any marg and me will be there for ten....
> 
> Not done much today. Washed sheets and dovet cover. Had tea with marg and threats about it. Have a great night.


I hope it all goes well tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that responses automatically start before the quote now instead of after?


Mine still seem to go below the post. Wonder what's up? xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, I can barely see across the garden. No shopping today as I have enough stuff and can't be bothered. Will probably have a knit day as dinner is all ready so nothing to do out there. See you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and windy London. I have been to the Knitting & Stitching show at Alexandra Palace today but I think it will be for the last time. Just too many people and some of them quite thoughtless and rude. They used to have the first day as School Day, when all the schools would send a party of teachers and kids to see the show but I think they all went today, which just added to the numbers. Most of the school girls were just not interested and were happier sitting around on the floor playing with their phones!! However, I did get a couple of nice pieces of fabric and a little bit of yarn............!!!


any idea what that gorgeous teal yarn is going to grow into?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Cut up hundreds of strips of fabric for my rag rug last night and have ordered a book from Amazon. Got to get one step ahead when I teach it!

Off to the craft cafe this afternoon.

Happy Friday everyonexxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I've just had a delivery of twelve little helibore plants I ordered, the instructions seem vague about what I do with them now, it seems I am supposed to pot them up for 4 to 5 weeks before they go outside but I've nowhere to put them indoors! They are deer resistant, by the way!! Xxxx


That's good, with so many deer out your way.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still very wet and windy Wales, it has poured with rain continuously for the last 36 hours and we have a severe weather warning until at least 6 pm tonight. I'm staying put today, stew is in the oven and knitting is to hand, what else would I need? DH has gone off to get his paper, I'm not even sticking my nose outside the door today. 7 more rows to bind off on my shawl then I shall have to unpack my blocking stuff, again, and get it blocked and sent off. Hope you're all having better weather than us, see you later. xx


I thought of you a lot that day. I was quite worried by all the reports from Wales. Glad you made it through.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, a few minutes ago it was raining stair rod and now the sun is trying to come out. It has been very windy but that has died down.
> 
> Had a fun day yesterday. The craft cafe was great and a not of chatting and I even managed to do some knitting.
> 
> In the even 10 of us went to the local craft shop and did some more glass fusing. The idea was to make a row of Christmas trees but I tried to replicate one of my needle felt pictures, I just wanted to see if I could do it in a different medium. Reasonable happy with the design but will have to see how it turns out after it has been fired.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, might do a bit more fabric dyeing.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


You should be proud of that. I remember the original.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't feel as though I'm in my prime either, so where are we? xxxx


in the middle of life and enjoying it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Recycled teenagers!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


young enough to enjoy life and old enough to have some fantastic memories.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> in the middle of life and enjoying it.


 :sm16: :sm25:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Marg and I went to the hospital this afternoon. What a flipping fiasco. We walked for miles then eventually found her. She was in ward 3 bay4 according to her daughter. Well she looked asleep to be honest she looked dead. I said to marg God she looks terrible then realized it wasn't her. So I asked a nurse where she was and she said she didn't know!!!, I said well if you don't how am I going to get there. Bear in mind Karen is paralised from the waist down so won't be walking round anywhere, she looked on a tv and told us where she was. I tried to press a button, take a ticket to park my car, and by the time I put the ticket in my pocket the bloody banister had come back down. So I had to do it again. Gosh am I pleased to be home. Hope you all had a better day..love yawl.


I hate hospital visiting. I'm glad you had Marg with you.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My week is just getting worse. xxxx


Oh no, what happened?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that responses automatically start before the quote now instead of after?


No,hadn't spotted that. I have a red 'Not secure' sign coming up before the address in the very top line, should that be worrying me?!! x

Edit:Just clicked on it and this came up

Not secure or Dangerous
We suggest you don't enter any private or personal information on this page. If possible, don't use the site.

Not secure: Proceed with caution. Something is severely wrong with the privacy of this site's connection. Someone might be able to see the information you send or get through this site.

You might see a "Login not secure" or "Payment not secure" message.

Dangerous: Avoid this site. If you see a full-page red warning screen, the site has been flagged as unsafe by Safe Browsing. Using the site will likely put your private information at risk.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, I can barely see across the garden. No shopping today as I have enough stuff and can't be bothered. Will probably have a knit day as dinner is all ready so nothing to do out there. See you later. xx


Oooh, you sound glum, wassup mate? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I is only 47 yrs old. ????????????
> 
> But it's okay because im only
> 4 years old on the inside. ????????


My Indiana daughter. Strangely this forum seems ageless.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> any idea what that gorgeous teal yarn is going to grow into?


It's half grown already, into a one-row lace scarf!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> On a good day, when I'm disappointed expecting help I don't get, I try to list in my mind what help I have gotten. Two days ago was not a good day. I blew my top which I rarely do because I wanted something brought in from the car which I couldn't bring in myself. Just not worth my peace of mind to get upset like I did and bad for a heart that could go into arterial fribulatiom. I should have just mentally listed what he does for me and waited for him to get to it the next day which he said he would do and did but I was just demanding he do it then. I think partly because I'm still upset over the ticket I got for running a red light which I didn't run. Well I'm back from being the green Hulk a bit more patient today.


I had a fit like that yesterday. Felt ashamed afterwards.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful day downtown with all of the kids. Hereâs a photo from the day at the museum campus near the lake. Ages 9, 6 and 4 and all anxious for their birthdays in a January and February so they can say they're older.
> 
> Viewing on the house at noon so we'll eat a big breakfast and then scramble to get everything cleaned up and out of here. Fingers crossed.


beautiful kids, and so alike.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's good, with so many deer out your way.


Right, but you never know, we're only about 20 miles from Knole Park!!! xx


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


That's beautiful, I am sure she will love it


----------



## LondonChris

Morning,I’m sitting here waiting for hospital transport, I hope they don’t let me down again. I’m going to catch up now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EDT and 1'C (37'F). It's going up to 13'C (55'F). It's going to be our only warmth for the weekend. They're forecasting snow again.
Knit Night was a lot of laughs again. There was a lot of discussion about Rhichard Devrieze's small balls (He's a yarn dyer who live north of here). He will be coming to the store in a couple of weeks.
I finished the first ball on the garter cardi and ended up finishing the night knitting on the swoncho again.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning,I'm sitting here waiting for hospital transport, I hope they don't let me down again. I'm going to catch up now.


I hope they showed up in time to get you to your appointment.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EDT and 1'C (37'F). It's going up to 13'C (55'F). It's going to be our only warmth for the weekend. They're forecasting snow again.
> Knit Night was a lot of laughs again. There was a lot of discussion about Rhichard Devrieze's small balls (He's a yarn dyer who live north of here). He will be coming to the store in a couple of weeks.
> I finished the first ball on the garter cardi and ended up finishing the night knitting on the swoncho again.


For goodness sake, don't cast any aspersions on his small balls while he's there!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> My Indiana daughter. Strangely this forum seems ageless.


And I hope that never changes.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No,hadn't spotted that. I have a red 'Not secure' sign coming up before the address in the very top line, should that be worrying me?!! x
> 
> Edit:Just clicked on it and this came up
> 
> Not secure or Dangerous
> We suggest you don't enter any private or personal information on this page. If possible, don't use the site.
> 
> Not secure: Proceed with caution. Something is severely wrong with the privacy of this site's connection. Someone might be able to see the information you send or get through this site.
> 
> You might see a "Login not secure" or "Payment not secure" message.
> 
> Dangerous: Avoid this site. If you see a full-page red warning screen, the site has been flagged as unsafe by Safe Browsing. Using the site will likely put your private information at risk.


That's funny. We all know it's a public site and anyone can wander in here. And I don't think anyone does monetary transactions on this site.
Your software is VERY protective. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I hate hospital visiting. I'm glad you had Marg with you.


I agree with you. Especially when it's cold and flu season.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Cut up hundreds of strips of fabric for my rag rug last night and have ordered a book from Amazon. Got to get one step ahead when I teach it!
> 
> Off to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyonexxx


You're teaching rag rug making now?
I was asked to teach a brioche class at my LYS, but I'm not confident enough for that. I said I would help with a knit-a-long instead. I don't have enough time to give to the LYS as I can only get there on Thursday nights and that is the only night that they are open late.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, I can barely see across the garden. No shopping today as I have enough stuff and can't be bothered. Will probably have a knit day as dinner is all ready so nothing to do out there. See you later. xx


I'd like to find a sunny spot and knit all day today. I'm going to try to get out for a walk at lunch time. It's sounds like it will be the last day with double digit temperatures for a while.
I hope your fog lifts and you have a nice knitting day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to find a sunny spot and knit all day today. I'm going to try to get out for a walk at lunch time. It's sounds like it will be the last day with double digit temperatures for a while.
> I hope your fog lifts and you have a nice knitting day.


Well it's nearly midday and it still hasn't lifted so it might be set in for the day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that responses automatically start before the quote now instead of after?





Miss Pam said:


> Mine still seem to go below the post. Wonder what's up? xxxooo


Mine still go below the post as well. I'm using a Chrome variant for my browser.
It might be an update to your browser. Are you using Internet Explorer, Edge or Chrome?
We just had some updates pushed out to our computers at work and it changed the way that our files were displayed. It confused a few people.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I hope they showed up in time to get you to your appointment.


Well I'm supposed to be there in 20 minutes, that not going to happen. But my appt isn't until 1pm but I was meeting up with people before. I'm going to see the team who I was working with on my course. My blood pressure is slowly rising


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Josephine! I really can't imagine why it's taking so long!!! xxxooo


There was only one person working on it, and the paperwork backed up on their desk while they went on vacation. 
Oh wait, that's what happens here. :sm01: 
I hope you get some word soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Mine has always started above previous posts. In order to add smiley faces I have to start below the previous messages. ;^)


Interesting.
I have to hit the button that says show smileys when I want to add the smileys. Although I've learned that ": s m 0 1 :" (without the spaces) puts a smiley face in place.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My week is just getting worse. xxxx


Oh dear. <Hug> to you. I hope your weekend gets better.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Nuh, still waiting for mine!! I will wait until I come back from Oop North and try the pharmacy again. Mind you don't hurt your poorly sorely arm lifting up your wine glass!!! xxxx


That wine glass would hurt more than just my arm.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've put the alarm on the clock because I'm off to a funeral in the morning. I'm a bit worried about climbing up the steps to the church so if I can't do it then I can't do it. We are going because her son doesn't think anyone will be going as she was a very quiet little gentle lady. Never spoke much. You wouldn't notice her in a room. I'm not speaking ill of her. Any marg and me will be there for ten....
> 
> Not done much today. Washed sheets and dovet cover. Had tea with marg and threats about it. Have a great night.


I hope you were able to make it up the steps.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Well I'm supposed to be there in 20 minutes, that not going to happen. But my appt isn't until 1pm but I was meeting up with people before. I'm going to see the team who I was working with on my course. My blood pressure is slowly rising


I'm glad that you arrange pickup for a time ahead of your appointment. This isn't the first time that they have disappointed you. I'm sure that the people from your course understand.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's nearly midday and it still hasn't lifted so it might be set in for the day. xx


I haven't had an all day fog since I moved away from Lake Ontario. I miss those misty days.
(And you're probably thinking "what is wrong with you" :sm01 I like the cool quiet stillness of a foggy day.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. The grandfather clock is telling me I'm late. Lucky for me, there is less traffic on the highway on Friday.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> any idea what that gorgeous teal yarn is going to grow into?


This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09!


Love the colours.xxxx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09!


Very pretty.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:
 

> Good morning all from a very foggy Wales, I can barely see across the garden. No shopping today as I have enough stuff and can't be bothered. Will probably have a knit day as dinner is all ready so nothing to do out there. See you later. xx


Morning Barny. Hope you find something pleasurable to do today. Are you having anything interesting for dinner?


----------



## jinx

Morning. It sounds like you will have a huge rug when you use up all your strips. 
Happy Friday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Cut up hundreds of strips of fabric for my rag rug last night and have ordered a book from Amazon. Got to get one step ahead when I teach it!
> 
> Off to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyonexxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you enjoyed knit night. Please keep the snow up north of us. I am not ready for it yet.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EDT and 1'C (37'F). It's going up to 13'C (55'F). It's going to be our only warmth for the weekend. They're forecasting snow again.
> Knit Night was a lot of laughs again. There was a lot of discussion about Rhichard Devrieze's small balls (He's a yarn dyer who live north of here). He will be coming to the store in a couple of weeks.
> I finished the first ball on the garter cardi and ended up finishing the night knitting on the swoncho again.


----------



## jinx

If I hit the smiley faces and my post is above the original poster the smileys show up below original poster.


nitz8catz said:


> Interesting.
> I have to hit the button that says show smileys when I want to add the smileys. Although I've learned that ": s m 0 1 :" (without the spaces) puts a smiley face in place.


 :sm01: :sm02: :sm03: :sm04: :sm05: :sm06: :sm07: :sm08: :sm09: :sm10: :sm10: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09![/quote
> That is working up very nice.  Interesting how a one row pattern can make something so beautiful.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No,hadn't spotted that. I have a red 'Not secure' sign coming up before the address in the very top line, should that be worrying me?!! x
> 
> Edit:Just clicked on it and this came up
> 
> Not secure or Dangerous
> We suggest you don't enter any private or personal information on this page. If possible, don't use the site.
> 
> Not secure: Proceed with caution. Something is severely wrong with the privacy of this site's connection. Someone might be able to see the information you send or get through this site.
> 
> You might see a "Login not secure" or "Payment not secure" message.
> 
> Dangerous: Avoid this site. If you see a full-page red warning screen, the site has been flagged as unsafe by Safe Browsing. Using the site will likely put your private information at risk.


Well, that's all very strange! xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> For goodness sake, don't cast any aspersions on his small balls while he's there!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm23: xxxx


I was thinking the same thing!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's nearly midday and it still hasn't lifted so it might be set in for the day. xx


I'm sorry! Sending you many warm and comforting hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> There was only one person working on it, and the paperwork backed up on their desk while they went on vacation.
> Oh wait, that's what happens here. :sm01:
> I hope you get some word soon.


Thank you! I will feel so much better when we get the papers signed, though then we'll be on a mad rush to find a place to move to! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09!


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from another sunny and mid-60sF day in my part of the world. I'm off for an early meet-up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning Barny. Hope you find something pleasurable to do today. Are you having anything interesting for dinner?


Morning. Just knitting today, dinner was curried leftover shepherd's pie and peas, Not very exciting but no work involved, that suits me. xx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from another sunny and mid-60sF day in my part of the world. I'm off for an early meet-up with a couple of friends for some knitting and chatting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Morning. Hope you enjoy being with your friends in the warm fall weather.


----------



## jinx

Shepherd's pie sound like a good idea for my dinner. Of course, I would make it with ground beef and not lamb. I guess that does not qualify as a shepherd's pie. Maybe a cowboy's pie?


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Just knitting today, dinner was curried leftover shepherd's pie and peas, Not very exciting but no work involved, that suits me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Shepherd's pie sound like a good idea for my dinner. Of course, I would make it with ground beef and not lamb. I guess that does not qualify as a shepherd's pie. Maybe a cowboy's pie?


I call it drover's pie, if it's made with pork - swineherder's pie you get the idea? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Come to think of it, I never hear anyone mentioning meat pies when food is being talked about, it must be more of a British thing, things like pie and chips and curry sauce or pie and mash potato, you don't know what you're missing. xx :sm09: :sm09:


yummy, pie and mash. Very British. Lots of thick gravy!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> If I hit the smiley faces and my post is above the original poster the smileys show up below original poster.
> 
> :sm01: :sm02: :sm03: :sm04: :sm05: :sm06: :sm07: :sm08: :sm09: :sm10: :sm10: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


How strange!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09![/quote
> That is working up very nice. Interesting how a one row pattern can make something so beautiful.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, isn't it? I don't really do lace but I can do this!!! xx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Shepherd's pie sound like a good idea for my dinner. Of course, I would make it with ground beef and not lamb. I guess that does not qualify as a shepherd's pie. Maybe a cowboy's pie?


Cottage Pie? x


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oooh, yeah, braised heart stuffed with sage and onion. Sounds like another meal for one!!


Lovely. Used to have that regularly as a child. It was cheap!


----------



## London Girl

Have just come back from lunch with a dear friend that I haven't seen for along time, she still works and has a very responsible job so opportunities are few and far between. She will be 50 at the end of November and is having a barn dance to celebrate. Not really my thing so we are going to have a fabulous night out, just the two of us, after Christmas!!! 

I found small rose bushes for £2.39 at Lidl's so I bought four, I need to go and plant them now!! Catch you all later! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh very helpful, :sm16: Are they like liver or kidney in texture, or any other meat? xxxx


no, they are smooth. Heart is grainier.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Laugh at me or with me. I was wondering why anyone would place a hole for a kitchen sink on the driveway.


That sounds like a good idea to me. DH and his friends could wash their hands before they came in!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> We call them pot pies. Chicken pot pie, beef pot pie...


we bake ours. We don't put them in a pot.


----------



## jinx

I get the idea. I was not sure of drover. An Australian term for cowboy or a person that moves cattle. What if we make it with chicken? 


Barn-dweller said:


> I call it drover's pie, if it's made with pork - swineherder's pie you get the idea? xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It is, isn't it? I don't really do lace but I can do this!!! xx


Ah but you really do do lace. Basic lace is only YO and knit two together.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Have just come back from lunch with a dear friend that I haven't seen for along time, she still works and has a very responsible job so opportunities are few and far between. She will be 50 at the end of November and is having a barn dance to celebrate. Not really my thing so we are going to have a fabulous night out, just the two of us, after Christmas!!!
> 
> I found small rose bushes for £2.39 at Lidl's so I bought four, I need to go and plant them now!! Catch you all later! xxxx[/quote
> 
> Of course you bought four. Just like yarn if you find it at a good price you have to buy at least 4 or maybe 6, 8.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I seem to be busy than ever since since I retired xx


I certainly have been.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Evening all I was going to have a quiet day today but at 8am a lorry arrived & surrounded our neighbour's house. They are having a big room built in the roof. The noise was horrible so I got up. Decided then to sort out the toy shop that used to be our sitting room. I sat on the floor doing it, when it was time to get up, I couldn't! MrB just sat & looked at me saying you shouldn't have got down there. Took me ages to get up, good job nobody was around to film it, painful but very funny.have a good venting all. Hugs. Xxx


Sounds like me trying to get up off DS1's very low sofa. I had to turn round and kneel on the floor then pull myself up with the back of the sofa. Amused one of the twins. She wanted to pull me up, bless her.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That's what we are thinking of doing xx


I'll wait and see how it goes for you. I made a readicut rug once, many, many years ago. It got wet when I moved, and rotted.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Clever stuff! My DD and family Phoned from Greece one year to wish me happy birthday then got me to instal Whatsapp and we had a video chat, I was thrilled!! Also, because it is free, my gks use it to keep in contact!! Nice to see you back Saxy!! xx


Good to be back.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


Very nice. Love the colourway.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> no, they are smooth. Heart is grainier.


Hard to describe though, isn't it? Not really like any other meat.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I get the idea. I was not sure of drover. An Australian term for cowboy or a person that moves cattle. What if we make it with chicken?


Good question, Poultryman's Pie?!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's half grown already, into a one-row lace scarf!! xxx


It will be beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's nearly midday and it still hasn't lifted so it might be set in for the day. xx


How dreary. No wonder you sound so pissed off. I won't tell you what the weather is like here. I wish you were here.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09!


quick knit! Lovely colours. Something to really enjoy knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady

Well, that's it. I finally caught up. Now to zap today's emails and hope to find some time to deal with over a week's worth waiting to be dealt with. Then I hope to be able to knit.


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> I made this for my sister in law who is in the nursing home. Purple is her favorite color.


That is very pretty!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> You're teaching rag rug making now?
> I was asked to teach a brioche class at my LYS, but I'm not confident enough for that. I said I would help with a knit-a-long instead. I don't have enough time to give to the LYS as I can only get there on Thursday nights and that is the only night that they are open late.


Funny I'm trying to teach myself brioche right now can't get my head around a bark and a burp why can't it just say Knit those two or purl those two uuuuurrgggh!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> This is how it knits up! It's Drops Delight Sock Yarn, colour 09!


Wow so pretty!!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> we bake ours. We don't put them in a pot.


No these are baked too just in an individual "pot" or baking dish!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It will be beautiful.


Thank you!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Well, that's it. I finally caught up. Now to zap today's emails and hope to find some time to deal with over a week's worth waiting to be dealt with. Then I hope to be able to knit.


What you knitting then?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I get the idea. I was not sure of drover. An Australian term for cowboy or a person that moves cattle. What if we make it with chicken?


Have to think about that one. xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> No these are baked too just in an individual "pot" or baking dish!


The pot pies I see around here have a crust and are not topped with potatoes. Same idea but a bit different.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'll wait and see how it goes for you. I made a readicut rug once, many, many years ago. It got wet when I moved, and rotted.


We did one of those when we first got married.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> How dreary. No wonder you sound so pissed off. I won't tell you what the weather is like here. I wish you were here.


It did eventually lift early afternoon. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We did one of those when we first got married.


Wow, that's stunning!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have to think about that one. xx


Chicken pie? Ir is that too obvious? X


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We did one of those when we first got married.


Brilliant. I'm doing nothing as good as yours xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Cut up a load more strips at the cafe today and now we ate having a Chinese take away. X


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, it's not been a good day today. I started off going to a funeral of a lady who went to our s and b. It was sad. I was ok till they took the coffin out then I felt like I'd been hit by a sledge hammer, pure self pity. I got the shakes.

Karen came home last night, I'll get some flowers and go in and see her. I'm at Stephens at the moment,and may stay the full weekend, I don't know.

I got a wattsap from Stephen it said he'd got his post graduate certificate in "leadership and change" and also his PADI ADVANCED OPEN WATER DIVER. He graduates on 30th November at Sunderland uni and his cap and gown is ordered and he has a ticket for mam....

I felt sad again because Albert wasn't here and he will be proud,so I called in to see him and told him about Stephen on the way to Stephens house. I'll take flowers sometime over the weekend. I feel very sad but pleased at the same time. I'm ready to cry. That's enough of that.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's not been a good day today. I started off going to a funeral of a lady who went to our s and b. It was sad. I was ok till they took the coffin out then I felt like I'd been hit by a sledge hammer, pure self pity. I got the shakes.
> 
> Karen came home last night, I'll get some flowers and go in and see her. I'm at Stephens at the moment,and may stay the full weekend, I don't know.
> 
> I got a wattsap from Stephen it said he'd got his post graduate certificate in "leadership and change" and also his PADI ADVANCED OPEN WATER DIVER. He graduates on 30th November at Sunderland uni and his cap and gown is ordered and he has a ticket for mam....
> 
> I felt sad again because Albert wasn't here and he will be proud,so I called in to see him and told him about Stephen on the way to Stephens house. I'll take flowers sometime over the weekend. I feel very sad but pleased at the same time. I'm ready to cry. That's enough of that.


Awww, you have a little cry girl, you're well entitled and it will make you feel better!!! Well done your DS!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's not been a good day today. I started off going to a funeral of a lady who went to our s and b. It was sad. I was ok till they took the coffin out then I felt like I'd been hit by a sledge hammer, pure self pity. I got the shakes.
> 
> Karen came home last night, I'll get some flowers and go in and see her. I'm at Stephens at the moment,and may stay the full weekend, I don't know.
> 
> I got a wattsap from Stephen it said he'd got his post graduate certificate in "leadership and change" and also his PADI ADVANCED OPEN WATER DIVER. He graduates on 30th November at Sunderland uni and his cap and gown is ordered and he has a ticket for mam....
> 
> I felt sad again because Albert wasn't here and he will be proud,so I called in to see him and told him about Stephen on the way to Stephens house. I'll take flowers sometime over the weekend. I feel very sad but pleased at the same time. I'm ready to cry. That's enough of that.


You did well at the funeral. Glad that is behind you. Good going for your son. Albert is proud of him also.
I hope Karen recovers her health faster than I did. It has been two months since I had it. Today is the first day I have been able to be up and about for more than 1 hour. Harold is happy I am starting to feel better. I think what he is happiest as I have been able to make a meal for the past 3 days. Now if I could just breath and walk at the same time I would be happier.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You did well at the funeral. Glad that is behind you. Good going for your son. Albert is proud of him also.
> I hope Karen recovers her health faster than I did. It has been two months since I had it. Today is the first day I have been able to be up and about for more than 1 hour. Harold is happy I am starting to feel better. I think what he is happiest as I have been able to make a meal for the past 3 days. Now if I could just breath and walk at the same time I would be happier.


I'm so pleased you are on the mend jinx. It will all be worth the wait, I know you'll be fine. One step at a time love, take your time. Just stay with us and feel the warmth. Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You did well at the funeral. Glad that is behind you. Good going for your son. Albert is proud of him also.
> I hope Karen recovers her health faster than I did. It has been two months since I had it. Today is the first day I have been able to be up and about for more than 1 hour. Harold is happy I am starting to feel better. I think what he is happiest as I have been able to make a meal for the past 3 days. Now if I could just breath and walk at the same time I would be happier.


You're doing great and we're really proud of you, it's an awful thing to have and you beat it, as did Karen!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's not been a good day today. I started off going to a funeral of a lady who went to our s and b. It was sad. I was ok till they took the coffin out then I felt like I'd been hit by a sledge hammer, pure self pity. I got the shakes.
> 
> Karen came home last night, I'll get some flowers and go in and see her. I'm at Stephens at the moment,and may stay the full weekend, I don't know.
> 
> I got a wattsap from Stephen it said he'd got his post graduate certificate in "leadership and change" and also his PADI ADVANCED OPEN WATER DIVER. He graduates on 30th November at Sunderland uni and his cap and gown is ordered and he has a ticket for mam....
> 
> I felt sad again because Albert wasn't here and he will be proud,so I called in to see him and told him about Stephen on the way to Stephens house. I'll take flowers sometime over the weekend. I feel very sad but pleased at the same time. I'm ready to cry. That's enough of that.


Well done to Stephen, glad you are going to his graduation, you will be doubly proud, proud from you and proud from Albert. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You did well at the funeral. Glad that is behind you. Good going for your son. Albert is proud of him also.
> I hope Karen recovers her health faster than I did. It has been two months since I had it. Today is the first day I have been able to be up and about for more than 1 hour. Harold is happy I am starting to feel better. I think what he is happiest as I have been able to make a meal for the past 3 days. Now if I could just breath and walk at the same time I would be happier.


Sorry jinx, I didn't realise you had the same as Karen. It's a terrible debilitater. I think Karen has been lucky.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done to Stephen, glad you are going to his graduation, you will be doubly proud, proud from you and proud from Albert. xx


His old graduation photo is getting a bit faded so it will be nice to get a new one. I'm proud.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm in my bed and I'm going to do some reading now. Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> You did well at the funeral. Glad that is behind you. Good going for your son. Albert is proud of him also.
> I hope Karen recovers her health faster than I did. It has been two months since I had it. Today is the first day I have been able to be up and about for more than 1 hour. Harold is happy I am starting to feel better. I think what he is happiest as I have been able to make a meal for the past 3 days. Now if I could just breath and walk at the same time I would be happier.


Continue to take it easy. Good to hear you are getting better.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy being with your friends in the warm fall weather.


It was wonderful and the warm, sunny weather is such a blessing. Rain and breezy due here late Tuesday and will probably go on until next May (hopefully not that long but it sure seems that way when it goes on for days on end). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Awww, you have a little cry girl, you're well entitled and it will make you feel better!!! Well done your DS!! xxxx


Ditto on all of this from me, too, Susan! Sending many comforting hugs your way! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

It's been a long time coming, or at least it feels like that, but it's now half term. It's been particularly busy and we still have one more busy week after the break, then hopefully back to a more normal routine.
I'm looking forward to some late get-ups :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's been a long time coming, or at least it feels like that, but it's now half term. It's been particularly busy and we still have one more busy week after the break, then hopefully back to a more normal routine.
> I'm looking forward to some late get-ups :sm24:


Yippee, free for a couple of weeks. Enjoy. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's been a long time coming, or at least it feels like that, but it's now half term. It's been particularly busy and we still have one more busy week after the break, then hopefully back to a more normal routine.
> I'm looking forward to some late get-ups :sm24:


Yay! I'm so glad you're now on your break and hopefully that week after break will go quickly (but hope the actual break goes slowly for you)! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I am just getting ready to take M to his dad plan on tomorrow squishing some yarn with my sister and then knitting I am almost done with the second wrap!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> His old graduation photo is getting a bit faded so it will be nice to get a new one. I'm proud.


You have every right to be proud.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I am just getting ready to take M to his dad plan on tomorrow squishing some yarn with my sister and then knitting I am almost done with the second wrap!


Sounds like a good day. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Evening, the most frustrating day. Hosp transport is dreadful I have decided. They arrived at 12:10, that’s 10mins after their time I wanted to be there. Finally arrived for my 1pm appt at 1:25 the receptionist told me off for being late, I could have hit her. I saw one of the Drs on my own, it was supposed to be a group discussion but only 2 of us went. The others are a long way f on London. After that I met up with the friend I met there. She is the same age as my younger daughter & is a great girl. She has lots of health problems but is always smiling. We had a good chat then I headed for hours, thank goodness there was a tv to watch plus I had my knitting. So that’s how I spent my day. Got to get up early in the morning , going to see my GS A who is Claire’s youngest, he will be 7 tomorrow. He has always been a train enthusiast, his parents have bought him his first proper train set. Bill took over buying his present from us, bought a station & various things. I think he is as excited. BOYS ! I’m off to bed now.


----------



## jinx

Sweet dreams, rest well. Sorry the transportation has let you down yet again. That is in the past and tomorrow sounds like a much better day. 


LondonChris said:


> Evening, the most frustrating day. Hosp transport is dreadful I have decided. They arrived at 12:10, that's 10mins after their time I wanted to be there. Finally arrived for my 1pm appt at 1:25 the receptionist told me off for being late, I could have hit her. I saw one of the Drs on my own, it was supposed to be a group discussion but only 2 of us went. The others are a long way f on London. After that I met up with the friend I met there. She is the same age as my younger daughter & is a great girl. She has lots of health problems but is always smiling. We had a good chat then I headed for hours, thank goodness there was a tv to watch plus I had my knitting. So that's how I spent my day. Got to get up early in the morning , going to see my GS A who is Claire's youngest, he will be 7 tomorrow. He has always been a train enthusiast, his parents have bought him his first proper train set. Bill took over buying his present from us, bought a station & various things. I think he is as excited. BOYS ! I'm off to bed now.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's been a long time coming, or at least it feels like that, but it's now half term. It's been particularly busy and we still have one more busy week after the break, then hopefully back to a more normal routine.
> I'm looking forward to some late get-ups :sm24:


Relax and enjoy yourself. See you soon xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Evening, the most frustrating day. Hosp transport is dreadful I have decided. They arrived at 12:10, that's 10mins after their time I wanted to be there. Finally arrived for my 1pm appt at 1:25 the receptionist told me off for being late, I could have hit her. I saw one of the Drs on my own, it was supposed to be a group discussion but only 2 of us went. The others are a long way f on London. After that I met up with the friend I met there. She is the same age as my younger daughter & is a great girl. She has lots of health problems but is always smiling. We had a good chat then I headed for hours, thank goodness there was a tv to watch plus I had my knitting. So that's how I spent my day. Got to get up early in the morning , going to see my GS A who is Claire's youngest, he will be 7 tomorrow. He has always been a train enthusiast, his parents have bought him his first proper train set. Bill took over buying his present from us, bought a station & various things. I think he is as excited. BOYS ! I'm off to bed now.


Sorry about your transport. Shall I come and lamp the receptionist who told you off? Have fun tomorrow xxxxz


----------



## jinx

Purple I hope you are feeling okay. You are not usually around at this time unless Mr fm is acting up. Rest now you have a busy day tomorrow.



PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about your transport. Shall I come and lamp the receptionist who told you off? Have fun tomorrow xxxxz


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about your transport. Shall I come and lamp the receptionist who told you off? Have fun tomorrow xxxxz


I think we all would join in to lamp that receptionist!


----------



## linkan

Me and all the grandkids/grandogs in a dog pile on the bed.????


----------



## linkan

They all wanna lay on me all at the same time.lol


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dullish Wales. Nothing on today so see you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Purple I hope you are feeling okay. You are not usually around at this time unless Mr fm is acting up. Rest now you have a busy day tomorrow.


Thanks for your concern Jinx. I was just late in settling down. Reading books on craft! Just not enough hours in the day xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Me and all the grandkids/grandogs in a dog pile on the bed.????


Looks like fun. Lovely photo xxx


----------



## jinx

Cozy cuddle.


linkan said:


> Me and all the grandkids/grandogs in a dog pile on the bed.????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dullish Wales. Nothing on today so see you all later. xx


Sending you a ray of sunshine to brighten your day. If it does not reach you let me know and I will resend.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for your concern Jinx. I was just late in settling down. Reading books on craft! Just not enough hours in the day xx


Glad to know that. Hope today is wonderful in your little corner of the world.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sending you a ray of sunshine to brighten your day. If it does not reach you let me know and I will resend.


Morning jinx, you're early today, bad night? Please re-send it hasn't got here yet. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Glad to know that. Hope today is wonderful in your little corner of the world.


Hi Jinx, very exciting day here. Window cleaner is coming and then I have to go into town to buy some school socks for LM1 and some curtain material.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning jinx, you're early today, bad night? Please re-send it hasn't got here yet. xx :sm09:


I am often up earlier than this. I was rudely awaken this a.m. by a very loud telephone ring. I was confused as I did not recognize the ring. Seems the sleep timer did not work on the t.v. and the awful LOUD ringing was on t.v. 
I will resend with a power boost to make sure it gets to you. Enclosed will be a rainbow, butterfly, flowers, TM, chocolates, and a hug to brighten your day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hd fun at the craft cafe and carried on cutting strips for the rag rug, also did some more last night and so far I've cut 386. NOt sure how many I will need but probably a lot more.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

I


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, very exciting day here. Window cleaner is coming and then I have to go into town to buy some school socks for LM1 and some curtain material.


I wish I had a window cleaner coming here. I have decided that this year I will not be able to wash all the windows on one day as I use to. I think I will be glad to get one washed in a day. Planning on doing the 3 windows I look out most often first. Then if I can I will do the rest.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. DS and DIL have gone to the garage to pick up the car. We have nothing planned. It's a beautiful autumn morning.hope you have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Me and all the grandkids/grandogs in a dog pile on the bed.????


Wow you look busy in your bed. Bet you don't get much sleep. X


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I
> I wish I had a window cleaner coming here. I have decided that this year I will not be able to wash all the windows on one day as I use to. I think I will be glad to get one washed in a day. Planning on doing the 3 windows I look out most often first. Then if I can I will do the rest.


Wish I could send mine over, he's a lovely lad and wears shorts most of the year!!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Wish I could send mine over, he's a lovely lad and wears shorts most of the year!!!! xx


He said he'd do your windows for free if you would pay his air fare. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just noticed my notification thingy in my profile has unticked itself, you might need to check yours if you are not getting any posts through. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> He said he'd do your windows for free if you would pay his air fare. Xxx


He is all heart and thoughtfulness. What a nice lad.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Evening, the most frustrating day. Hosp transport is dreadful I have decided. They arrived at 12:10, that's 10mins after their time I wanted to be there. Finally arrived for my 1pm appt at 1:25 the receptionist told me off for being late, I could have hit her. I saw one of the Drs on my own, it was supposed to be a group discussion but only 2 of us went. The others are a long way f on London. After that I met up with the friend I met there. She is the same age as my younger daughter & is a great girl. She has lots of health problems but is always smiling. We had a good chat then I headed for hours, thank goodness there was a tv to watch plus I had my knitting. So that's how I spent my day. Got to get up early in the morning , going to see my GS A who is Claire's youngest, he will be 7 tomorrow. He has always been a train enthusiast, his parents have bought him his first proper train set. Bill took over buying his present from us, bought a station & various things. I think he is as excited. BOYS ! I'm off to bed now.


Other than the dreadful transportation, it sounds like your day turned out well. I hope you had a good night's sleep! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> They all wanna lay on me all at the same time.lol


They sure do! Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about your transport. Shall I come and lamp the receptionist who told you off? Have fun tomorrow xxxxz


I have never met such a person with attitude, stereotype receptionist! She told me to stay where I was, I asked if I could go & make a drink she said no stay there! So obviously I went & made my drink. I have just spent 3 weeks up there, I know where things are. Never mind she lives her job.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, very exciting day here. Window cleaner is coming and then I have to go into town to buy some school socks for LM1 and some curtain material.


Some people do lead exciting lives????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Other than the dreadful transportation, it sounds like your day turned out well. I hope you had a good night's sleep! xxxooo


I did, I as so tired despite sitting down most of the day. Hope you are OK and not getting too stressed with all the moving.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> Me and all the grandkids/grandogs in a dog pile on the bed.????


Love & cuddles!


----------



## LondonChris

Just been to see my GS who is 7 today, took little Felix with us. Hen we arrived he had his electric train set all set up waiting Grabdad’s approval. Felix as very impressed too. We bought him a station & other bits. He’s meeting his friends in the woods this afternoon. I decided it’s the last thing I needed to do, my legs are hurting so much. I’m going to sort out wool to make the boys hats. Felix really doesn’t like the rainbow jacket I have been making so I’m stopping that. The wool will robably turn into a rainbow blanket. ???? ????


----------



## binkbrice

Just getting ready to go meet my sister and squish some yarn!!

Hope you all are enjoying your day wherever you are at in it!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls how are you? Nothing much has happened today. Another fish has died. Every time I come here one kicks the bucket. The family will be looking at me sinisterly. I've had a nice rest today. Gs1 has gone to his friends and he'll be home bout half ten. I got some flowers for Karen tomorrow as she is home and some for Albert. I like the cemetery on a Sunday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you? Nothing much has happened today. Another fish has died. Every time I come here one kicks the bucket. The family will be looking at me sinisterly. I've had a nice rest today. Gs1 has gone to his friends and he'll be home bout half ten. I got some flowers for Karen tomorrow as she is home and some for Albert. I like the cemetery on a Sunday.


Nothing happened here either, did have the local hunt out again so had some hounds chasing through our garden but that's about it. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you? Nothing much has happened today. Another fish has died. Every time I come here one kicks the bucket. The family will be looking at me sinisterly. I've had a nice rest today. Gs1 has gone to his friends and he'll be home bout half ten. I got some flowers for Karen tomorrow as she is home and some for Albert. I like the cemetery on a Sunday.


Evening. Are these fish expensive and hard to replace? Some just do not live long. You are a nice friend to bring flowers for Karen. Is the cemetery peaceful and quiet on a Sunday?


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Nothing happened here either, did have the local hunt out again so had some hounds chasing through our garden but that's about it. xx


Oh my dear, a hunt sounds exciting to me. Are they hunting fox?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh my dear, a hunt sounds exciting to me. Are they hunting fox?


Well legally they are not supposed to, just follow a scent but around here I'm sure they do get killed, the farmers don't object they can be quite destructive at lambing time. They do it on foot so no horsemen in red coats like some hunts. xx


----------



## linkan

We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


Great haul :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you? Nothing much has happened today. Another fish has died. Every time I come here one kicks the bucket. The family will be looking at me sinisterly. I've had a nice rest today. Gs1 has gone to his friends and he'll be home bout half ten. I got some flowers for Karen tomorrow as she is home and some for Albert. I like the cemetery on a Sunday.


You needed this break after the hospital visit and then the funeral, both mentally draining.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales, stiil having to re-tick my e-mail notifications boxes so hope I'm getting everything, didn't get the main forum yesterday, looks as though admin is on holiday again. Finishing my cardigan today then will have to get some buttons sometime. See you later, off to put dinner in the oven. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Made a start on my rag rug, hands are not strong enough to pull it through double and knot it so am just trying pulling it through and see what happens. It seems to be staying in place. Might put some fabric glue on the back ad a piece of cotton, that should hold it in place. Very pleased with the effect. Spoke to LM1 last night and she has done some rag rugging and is going to show me how to do it properly!

Off to DDs for lunch so will take my rag rugging for a show and tell.

Angela lovely photos of the show and Lisa. xx

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's been a long time coming, or at least it feels like that, but it's now half term. It's been particularly busy and we still have one more busy week after the break, then hopefully back to a more normal routine.
> I'm looking forward to some late get-ups :sm24:


Hurray!!! Enjoy the rest and some late starts!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening, the most frustrating day. Hosp transport is dreadful I have decided. They arrived at 12:10, that's 10mins after their time I wanted to be there. Finally arrived for my 1pm appt at 1:25 the receptionist told me off for being late, I could have hit her. I saw one of the Drs on my own, it was supposed to be a group discussion but only 2 of us went. The others are a long way f on London. After that I met up with the friend I met there. She is the same age as my younger daughter & is a great girl. She has lots of health problems but is always smiling. We had a good chat then I headed for hours, thank goodness there was a tv to watch plus I had my knitting. So that's how I spent my day. Got to get up early in the morning , going to see my GS A who is Claire's youngest, he will be 7 tomorrow. He has always been a train enthusiast, his parents have bought him his first proper train set. Bill took over buying his present from us, bought a station & various things. I think he is as excited. BOYS ! I'm off to bed now.


A very happy birthday to Master A, 7 is a great age!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Me and all the grandkids/grandogs in a dog pile on the bed.????


Awwww, how lovely to be so popular!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Looks like fun. Lovely photo xxx


That'll be me all over you next week!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am often up earlier than this. I was rudely awaken this a.m. by a very loud telephone ring. I was confused as I did not recognize the ring. Seems the sleep timer did not work on the t.v. and the awful LOUD ringing was on t.v.
> I will resend with a power boost to make sure it gets to you. Enclosed will be a rainbow, butterfly, flowers, TM, chocolates, and a hug to brighten your day.


I think an estate agent with a cheque in his hand might be quite welcome too!! :sm22: :sm15: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I
> I wish I had a window cleaner coming here. I have decided that this year I will not be able to wash all the windows on one day as I use to. I think I will be glad to get one washed in a day. Planning on doing the 3 windows I look out most often first. Then if I can I will do the rest.


Take it slow, baby steps!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I have never met such a person with attitude, stereotype receptionist! She told me to stay where I was, I asked if I could go & make a drink she said no stay there! So obviously I went & made my drink. I have just spent 3 weeks up there, I know where things are. Never mind she lives her job.


She's a bit sad really, isn't she? She probably doesn't knit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just been to see my GS who is 7 today, took little Felix with us. Hen we arrived he had his electric train set all set up waiting Grabdad's approval. Felix as very impressed too. We bought him a station & other bits. He's meeting his friends in the woods this afternoon. I decided it's the last thing I needed to do, my legs are hurting so much. I'm going to sort out wool to make the boys hats. Felix really doesn't like the rainbow jacket I have been making so I'm stopping that. The wool will robably turn into a rainbow blanket. ???? ????


Good that F was honest and saved you being disappointed by his reaction when it was finished! I bet he'll love a rainbow blanket!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I think an estate agent with a cheque in his hand might be quite welcome too!! :sm22: :sm15: :sm24: xxxx


With open arms. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


Ooh, yeah!!! Looking gorgeous, Lisa!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I did, I as so tired despite sitting down most of the day. Hope you are OK and not getting too stressed with all the moving.


So glad you did. I'm trying not to get stressed about all these uncertainties, but it does get to me at times! Thank heavens for all of you here on Connections! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


Such pretty yarn! Great photos, too! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


What a great way to spend a day.

:sm02:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly sunny Wales, stiil having to re-tick my e-mail notifications boxes so hope I'm getting everything, didn't get the main forum yesterday, looks as though admin is on holiday again. Finishing my cardigan today then will have to get some buttons sometime. See you later, off to put dinner in the oven. xx


Morning. glad you have a bit of sunshine. Hoping more showed up as the day went on. Hope you find the perfect buttons for your cardigan. I must have 1,000 buttons, no exaggeration. When I need buttons I never to find exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. Made a start on my rag rug, hands are not strong enough to pull it through double and knot it so am just trying pulling it through and see what happens. It seems to be staying in place. Might put some fabric glue on the back ad a piece of cotton, that should hold it in place. Very pleased with the effect. Spoke to LM1 last night and she has done some rag rugging and is going to show me how to do it properly!
> 
> Off to DDs for lunch so will take my rag rugging for a show and tell.
> 
> Angela lovely photos of the show and Lisa. xx
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Morning. No clouds is beautiful but probably means it is a bit chilly.
Oh shucks. Hope you figure out a way to work the rag rugs. LM1 is sure to be a big help.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you did. I'm trying not to get stressed about all these uncertainties, but it does get to me at times! Thank heavens for all of you here on Connections! xxxooo


Likewise dear, I just read a post on the main forum from a lady who has no one to talk to! Even if we can only do it on here, we share stuff that we probably would tell people face to face, do you think?!! Anyway, as you say, thank goodness for you all!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. glad you have a bit of sunshine. Hoping more showed up as the day went on. Hope you find the perfect buttons for your cardigan. I must have 1,000 buttons, no exaggeration. When I need buttons I never to find exactly what I am looking for.


Same here! I already had a stack of buttons, some mine, some, my mum's and probably even some of my grandma's in with mum's. Then I was gifted a huge tin of buttons, like a very big biscuit tin, STILL I never have just the right one!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> What you knitting then?


little draw-string bags for halloween and Christmas.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's not been a good day today. I started off going to a funeral of a lady who went to our s and b. It was sad. I was ok till they took the coffin out then I felt like I'd been hit by a sledge hammer, pure self pity. I got the shakes.
> 
> Karen came home last night, I'll get some flowers and go in and see her. I'm at Stephens at the moment,and may stay the full weekend, I don't know.
> 
> I got a wattsap from Stephen it said he'd got his post graduate certificate in "leadership and change" and also his PADI ADVANCED OPEN WATER DIVER. He graduates on 30th November at Sunderland uni and his cap and gown is ordered and he has a ticket for mam....
> 
> I felt sad again because Albert wasn't here and he will be proud,so I called in to see him and told him about Stephen on the way to Stephens house. I'll take flowers sometime over the weekend. I feel very sad but pleased at the same time. I'm ready to cry. That's enough of that.


It's always good to cry. Laughter and tears are human.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> You did well at the funeral. Glad that is behind you. Good going for your son. Albert is proud of him also.
> I hope Karen recovers her health faster than I did. It has been two months since I had it. Today is the first day I have been able to be up and about for more than 1 hour. Harold is happy I am starting to feel better. I think what he is happiest as I have been able to make a meal for the past 3 days. Now if I could just breath and walk at the same time I would be happier.


We too are glad that you are starting to feel better.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done to Stephen, glad you are going to his graduation, you will be doubly proud, proud from you and proud from Albert. xx


I love that way of looking at it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dullish Wales. Nothing on today so see you all later. xx


OK. I don't want to see you now if you have nothing on.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jinx, very exciting day here. Window cleaner is coming and then I have to go into town to buy some school socks for LM1 and some curtain material.


Gosh. The excitement. I don't think washing and emails can top that.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> He said he'd do your windows for free if you would pay his air fare. Xxx


what a generous lad.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I have never met such a person with attitude, stereotype receptionist! She told me to stay where I was, I asked if I could go & make a drink she said no stay there! So obviously I went & made my drink. I have just spent 3 weeks up there, I know where things are. Never mind she lives her job.


You little rebel! I would have too.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


yarn! Sorry. I had a sudden yearning then to go squish something soft.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I think an estate agent with a cheque in his hand might be quite welcome too!! :sm22: :sm15: :sm24: xxxx


DS3 finally signs for his new flat next week. He's a happy bunny.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> OK. I don't want to see you now if you have nothing on.


 :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> DS3 finally signs for his new flat next week. He's a happy bunny.


Yay, good for DS3!!!


----------



## London Girl

It's still a nice day here with a clear blue sky and a very comfortable temperature! I have done as much in the garden as I can do without making my back sore and I am starting to see the results. I suppose I have done about 40% of what needs doing but if the weather holds, hopefully, I will get the rest done this week. I am going to finish up with a great stack of unwanted heucheras, seems a shame to throw them out but they are definitely surplus to requirements.

At some point in the near future, we need to dismantle our shed before it dismantles itself, that's going to be a fun and spidery job!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> OK. I don't want to see you now if you have nothing on.


Probably not a pretty sight. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Thought you might pop up on this subject. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's still a nice day here with a clear blue sky and a very comfortable temperature! I have done as much in the garden as I can do without making my back sore and I am starting to see the results. I suppose I have done about 40% of what needs doing but if the weather holds, hopefully, I will get the rest done this week. I am going to finish up with a great stack of unwanted heucheras, seems a shame to throw them out but they are definitely surplus to requirements.
> 
> At some point in the near future, we need to dismantle our shed before it dismantles itself, that's going to be a fun and spidery job!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


Sorry but won't be offering to help on that job as you might have guessed. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry but won't be offering to help on that job as you might have guessed. xxxx :sm23:


We came across plenty of spiders, some of them quite large, when we were pulling all the ivy off the fence and the shed. I don't mind them too much as long as I see them coming, not keen on them creeping up on me, bleurghhhhhhh!! :sm14: :sm25: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm home again, I live out of suitcases. I called with some flowers for Albert and got some for Karen also. I went in to see her and we had a hot chocolate.

Stephen and sue went looking for a cheap cruise for next week and nothing was going. Do you wonder? I don't. They leave everything till the last minute. I'm having my own holiday with Some of my sisters. Stephen asked me if I wanted him to go shopping for anything but I said no today. I'll sort something out when I've spoken to someone. I hope the weather stays nice.

I'm going to catch up now. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Evening. Are these fish expensive and hard to replace? Some just do not live long. You are a nice friend to bring flowers for Karen. Is the cemetery peaceful and quiet on a Sunday?


It's peaceful. I've only ever known one cremation be done on a Sunday when I was there. It was an Indian one and they were all in their Indian dress. There were so many...


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


Lovely photos Lisa. Did you knit the cardigan and shawl?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Likewise dear, I just read a post on the main forum from a lady who has no one to talk to! Even if we can only do it on here, we share stuff that we probably would tell people face to face, do you think?!! Anyway, as you say, thank goodness for you all!! xxxx


She could come on here and join us on connections. All she needs to do is to be able to breath and chat....


----------



## jinx

I have great empathy for that person. We would welcome her with open laptops. What she seemed to want/need most is person to person contact.


London Girl said:


> Likewise dear, I just read a post on the main forum from a lady who has no one to talk to! Even if we can only do it on here, we share stuff that we probably would tell people face to face, do you think?!! Anyway, as you say, thank goodness for you all!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks. I still cannot walk and breath at the same time. So making the best of a bad situation I am doing a lot of sit down jobs. I spent an hour this a.m. emptying a large lotion bottle into a small one. Then cleaned and straightened the dresser that sits next to my knitting chair. Why do I have 3 sets on #10 16inch needles? I keep doing chores like this to occupy my mind and time. I am getting a lot accomplished but none of the work shows. Also improving health-wise day by day, but it is so slow. 


SaxonLady said:


> We too are glad that you are starting to feel better.


----------



## jinx

Good for him.


SaxonLady said:


> DS3 finally signs for his new flat next week. He's a happy bunny.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks. I still cannot walk and breath at the same time. So making the best of a bad situation I am doing a lot of sit down jobs. I spent an hour this a.m. emptying a large lotion bottle into a small one. Then cleaned and straightened the dresser that sits next to my knitting chair. Why do I have 3 sets on #10 16inch needles? I keep doing chores like this to occupy my mind and time. I am getting a lot accomplished but none of the work shows. Also improving health-wise day by day, but it is so slow.


Then everything else except eating and sleeping can wait until you are well! Do you like to listen to music? That might be good to occupy you for a while. I also like doing crossword puzzles to pass a little time. Hang in there, you are doing fine!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photos Lisa. Did you knit the cardigan and shawl?


No they were on display at the fiber festival they are beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

I had a great time with my sister yesterday I only got a few things but thatâs fine with me, I also got some Habenero jelly yummy!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I had a great time with my sister yesterday I only got a few things but that's fine with me


Nice to have a break together, especially if it involves yarn!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Nice to have a break together, especially if it involves yarn!! xxxxx


I just got to squish yarn didn't get any yet I did find a vendor who will dye up what I want for two up coming sweaters!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Then everything else except eating and sleeping can wait until you are well! Do you like to listen to music? That might be good to occupy you for a while. I also like doing crossword puzzles to pass a little time. Hang in there, you are doing fine!! xxx


Not a real fan of listening to music. I do a lot of jigsaw puzzles and some crosswords, knit, crochet, play on computer, and rest. I got a rolling stool for the kitchen. That is very useful to me right now. I am doing well and keep reminding myself of how sick I was. I am not really complaining just thankfully I feel as good as I do right now.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Likewise dear, I just read a post on the main forum from a lady who has no one to talk to! Even if we can only do it on here, we share stuff that we probably would tell people face to face, do you think?!! Anyway, as you say, thank goodness for you all!! xxxx


Ditto!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks. I still cannot walk and breath at the same time. So making the best of a bad situation I am doing a lot of sit down jobs. I spent an hour this a.m. emptying a large lotion bottle into a small one. Then cleaned and straightened the dresser that sits next to my knitting chair. Why do I have 3 sets on #10 16inch needles? I keep doing chores like this to occupy my mind and time. I am getting a lot accomplished but none of the work shows. Also improving health-wise day by day, but it is so slow.


Glad to hear you are improving. As to the chores not showing anything accomplished - you know you've accomplished some things and that's what's the most important thing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I had a great time with my sister yesterday I only got a few things but thatâs fine with me, I also got some Habenero jelly yummy!!


Great purchases! Glad you two had such a fun time together! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not a real fan of listening to music. I do a lot of jigsaw puzzles and some crosswords, knit, crochet, play on computer, and rest. I got a rolling stool for the kitchen. That is very useful to me right now. I am doing well and keep reminding myself of how sick I was. I am not really complaining just thankfully I feel as good as I do right now.


I'm sure, probably gave you and your family quite a scare!! A little better each day, hopefully!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm sure, probably gave you and your family quite a scare!! A little better each day, hopefully!! Xx


Beddy time, night night. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Beddy time, night night. xxxx :sm09:


Sweet dreams and better tomorrows.

:sm01: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sweet dreams and better tomorrows.
> 
> :sm01: :sm02:


Actually I was meaning Londy, she's not usually on here at this time, I've got another hour or so before hit the sack, another TM to get in yet. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I was meaning Londy, she's not usually on here at this time, I've got another hour or so before hit the sack, another TM to get in yet. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Same wishes to her.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. No clouds is beautiful but probably means it is a bit chilly.
> Oh shucks. Hope you figure out a way to work the rag rugs. LM1 is sure to be a big help.


LM1 was a great help. This is a picture of atree she did using rag rug techniques


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I have great empathy for that person. We would welcome her with open laptops. What she seemed to want/need most is person to person contact.


What she said????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks. I still cannot walk and breath at the same time. So making the best of a bad situation I am doing a lot of sit down jobs. I spent an hour this a.m. emptying a large lotion bottle into a small one. Then cleaned and straightened the dresser that sits next to my knitting chair. Why do I have 3 sets on #10 16inch needles? I keep doing chores like this to occupy my mind and time. I am getting a lot accomplished but none of the work shows. Also improving health-wise day by day, but it is so slow.


So glad you are improving. Remember the saying 'Slow and steady wins the race' sending you loads of love and healing hugs. Xx


----------



## Wyandotte

@Linkan. Oh I love the photo of you and yours all cozy and happy. Such a feeling of warmth shines out.


----------



## jinx

The tree is very interesting and colorful.


PurpleFi said:


> LM1 was a great help. This is a picture of atree she did using rag rug techniques


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another beautiful day. Getting cooler now.

Had a lovely lunch with the family yesterday. 

KnitWIts here this morning. 

Happy Monday and here's the view from my bedroom window...


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks. I still cannot walk and breath at the same time. So making the best of a bad situation I am doing a lot of sit down jobs. I spent an hour this a.m. emptying a large lotion bottle into a small one. Then cleaned and straightened the dresser that sits next to my knitting chair. Why do I have 3 sets on #10 16inch needles? I keep doing chores like this to occupy my mind and time. I am getting a lot accomplished but none of the work shows. Also improving health-wise day by day, but it is so slow.


You are keeping your brain active and that is very important. Slow but sure.


----------



## jinx

Morning. That is a lovely view. We had snow flakes yesterday. I just pretended I did not see them. It is much to early for snow.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another beautiful day. Getting cooler now.
> 
> Had a lovely lunch with the family yesterday.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday and here's the view from my bedroom window...


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. That is a lovely view. We had snow flakes yesterday. I just pretended I did not see them. It is much to early for snow.


Good morning, the weather here is getting colder and they've promised us an icy blast just in time for us to go north and visit Susan. I have my thermals at the ready. xxx


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> You are keeping your brain active and that is very important. Slow but sure.


I hope you are right slow but SURE. I am not use to being sick and if I was sick I always bounced back quickly. Being old makes one learn patience.


----------



## SaxonLady

Wyandotte said:


> @Linkan. Oh I love the photo of you and yours all cozy and happy. Such a feeling of warmth shines out.


Linky is a cozy happy person. Gotta love her.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, the weather here is getting colder and they've promised us an icy blast just in time for us to go north and visit Susan. I have my thermals at the ready. xxx


Cold weather for half term. Typical. If it gets cold just stay in your thermal PJs and keep knitting/talking.


----------



## SaxonLady

There is nothing but bright blue sky and sunshine out of my window. But I must stay in and get something done. Some notes of a meeting to type up first. And I must sort my bed. I've somehow managed to rip the duvet.
DH has gone to rescue DS2. He has to get to work and his car is not wanting to go.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Cold weather for half term. Typical. If it gets cold just stay in your thermal PJs and keep knitting/talking.


Good idea. Morning, how are you? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but decidedly colder Wales. Woke up to a bit of excitement this morning, two ambulances parked outside our house. We were fine so decided there must have been a massacre across the road. Turned out our neighbour's partner had a funny turn in the night, first ambulance was a paramedic with the St. John's ambulance and then the main one turned up. Anyway all is well and they didn't take her in, she is a bit of a hypochondriac so not reading too much into it. Then the bin-men came, all before 9, not expecting anything else to occur for the rest of the day. Off to catch up now, back later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your neighbor is feeling better now. Happy Monday to you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but decidedly colder Wales. Woke up to a bit of excitement this morning, two ambulances parked outside our house. We were fine so decided there must have been a massacre across the road. Turned out our neighbour's partner had a funny turn in the night, first ambulance was a paramedic with the St. John's ambulance and then the main one turned up. Anyway all is well and they didn't take her in, she is a bit of a hypochondriac so not reading too much into it. Then the bin-men came, all before 9, not expecting anything else to occur for the rest of the day. Off to catch up now, back later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your neighbor is feeling better now. Happy Monday to you.


Morning, just another nothing Monday here again. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just another nothing Monday here again. xx


I was actually feeling the same way. I gave myself a stern lecture about all the blessings I have and all the things I have to be thankful for. One of my blessings are all the members on connection. 
sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was actually feeling the same way. I gave myself a stern lecture about all the blessings I have and all the things I have to be thankful for. One of my blessings are all the members on connection.
> sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


I would be insane without them all. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 4'C (39'F).
This last weekend was full of yard work. I hauled the snowblower from the shed to the garage. We put the plastic panels up on the front porch (these keep out a lot of the blowing snow so I don't have to shovel drifts from in front of the door). In putting up the panels, I managed to damage one of the lights over the porch. Trying to replace that light, I pulled on the wires and the plastic clips that hold the wires along the roof, disintegrated and broke. So I had to replace a half dozen clips and 1 light bulb, all at the top of the 10' ladder. 
Then in the back yard we packed away the plastic bird bath and covered the concrete one. Our lawn mower was not fixed in time, so the lawn is quite shaggy for the winter.
After all that, I went to my LYS to take a sample that DD had crocheted, and bought myself some yarn. It's pink, but it has been calling me for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just another nothing Monday here again. xx


I'm not on late shift, so I get one more hour of daylight. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> LM1 was a great help. This is a picture of atree she did using rag rug techniques


OK, that is not the technique I was thinking of. LM1 would have had to give me a lesson.
Nice tree.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Not a real fan of listening to music. I do a lot of jigsaw puzzles and some crosswords, knit, crochet, play on computer, and rest. I got a rolling stool for the kitchen. That is very useful to me right now. I am doing well and keep reminding myself of how sick I was. I am not really complaining just thankfully I feel as good as I do right now.


We have low wooden stools all over the house, because it's easier to get up from a stool than the floor. And usually sitting on the stool is low enough. And they can be used as a extra step. Since both DD and mum are 5 foot +/- 1 inch.
Just keep getting better, one step at a time.


----------



## jinx

Morning. After all the work you deserved to answer the call of the pink yarn. Sounds like you are ready for winter.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 4'C (39'F).
> This last weekend was full of yard work. I hauled the snowblower from the shed to the garage. We put the plastic panels up on the front porch (these keep out a lot of the blowing snow so I don't have to shovel drifts from in front of the door). In putting up the panels, I managed to damage one of the lights over the porch. Trying to replace that light, I pulled on the wires and the plastic clips that hold the wires along the roof, disintegrated and broke. So I had to replace a half dozen clips and 1 light bulb, all at the top of the 10' ladder.
> Then in the back yard we packed away the plastic bird bath and covered the concrete one. Our lawn mower was not fixed in time, so the lawn is quite shaggy for the winter.
> After all that, I went to my LYS to take a sample that DD had crocheted, and bought myself some yarn. It's pink, but it has been calling me for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I just got to squish yarn didn't get any yet I did find a vendor who will dye up what I want for two up coming sweaters!


I have 2 dyer friends. That is one hobby that I haven't developed. Too many chemicals that could be dangerous, if I forget the precautions. The worst that I can do with my knitting needles is prick my finger or sit on them.
With the cooler weather, I want to knit sweaters too.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I had a great time with my sister yesterday I only got a few things but thatâs fine with me, I also got some Habenero jelly yummy!!


Is that a nostepinne. I've never figured out how to use them.
Those stitch markers are pretty.
I get carried away with all the yarn fumes at fibre shows. DD and I decided we are only going to 2 next year. We'll see if we carry through with that.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> We have low wooden stools all over the house, because it's easier to get up from a stool than the floor. And usually sitting on the stool is low enough. And they can be used as a extra step. Since both DD and mum are 5 foot +/- 1 inch.
> Just keep getting better, one step at a time.


I can see how very helpful they would be to someone that is short. For most things I need to do on the floor I bend over and do it. The stool in the kitchen is for rolling from stove to fridge to pantry to sink. Being tall comes in handy as I can reach almost everything I need from a seated position.


----------



## jinx

That one hour should be a real blessing.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm not on late shift, so I get one more hour of daylight. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks. I still cannot walk and breath at the same time. So making the best of a bad situation I am doing a lot of sit down jobs. I spent an hour this a.m. emptying a large lotion bottle into a small one. Then cleaned and straightened the dresser that sits next to my knitting chair. Why do I have 3 sets on #10 16inch needles? I keep doing chores like this to occupy my mind and time. I am getting a lot accomplished but none of the work shows. Also improving health-wise day by day, but it is so slow.


You can never have too many knitting/crocheting tools. As soon as you give them away, those are the ones that you need. (Been there, done that.)
Make a list of the chores that you have completed. Then you'll see how much you have done.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I would be insane without them all. xx


Mr. Wonderful wonders about my sanity even with the help of my connections.

:sm06: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home again, I live out of suitcases. I called with some flowers for Albert and got some for Karen also. I went in to see her and we had a hot chocolate.
> 
> Stephen and sue went looking for a cheap cruise for next week and nothing was going. Do you wonder? I don't. They leave everything till the last minute. I'm having my own holiday with Some of my sisters. Stephen asked me if I wanted him to go shopping for anything but I said no today. I'll sort something out when I've spoken to someone. I hope the weather stays nice.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now. Xx


It's nice that you were able to visit with Karen.
One of the ladies from work does last minute vacations. She arrives at the airport and leaves on whatever plane is leaving at that time. She has ended up on some wonderful adventures, and so far, has not had a bad vacation yet. I'd like to have a little more planning than that.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> You can never have too many knitting/crocheting tools. As soon as you give them away, those are the ones that you need. (Been there, done that.)
> Make a list of the chores that you have completed. Then you'll see how much you have done.


You are very wise. So often I have gotten rid of things I have not used in years and shortly thereafter I need that exact thing. Recently I keep looking for my spaghetti spoon. I used it so seldom I thought I could easily do without it. 
I do exactly that. Make a list in my head of what I have accomplished during the day. I also have a pulse oximeter. It tells me my oxygen levels are improving even thought I do not realize it. I find it amazing that at 95 or 96% that I can feel short of breath. 97% or above does not cause any issues.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We came across plenty of spiders, some of them quite large, when we were pulling all the ivy off the fence and the shed. I don't mind them too much as long as I see them coming, not keen on them creeping up on me, bleurghhhhhhh!! :sm14: :sm25: :sm22: xxxx


Isn't large the only size spiders that exist at the moment. We've had a couple kiliing frosts so the spiders are all hiding in cracks and not coming out. Mum did knock a couple out of the thermometer. That could be why the arm on the thermometer hasn't been moving. We had a fire alarm going off at night a couple of years ago because a spider would crawl around inside after dark.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. After all the work you deserved to answer the call of the pink yarn. Sounds like you are ready for winter.


Not that I'm looking forward to the snow and ice, but yes, the yard is ready.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually I was meaning Londy, she's not usually on here at this time, I've got another hour or so before hit the sack, another TM to get in yet. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I was naughty, checked my phone just before going to bed, tut, tut, worse than the kids!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> LM1 was a great help. This is a picture of atree she did using rag rug techniques


Brilliant, very colourful and....tree-like!! Are you using hessian for your rug or the the stuff one uses for Reddicut? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. That is a lovely view. We had snow flakes yesterday. I just pretended I did not see them. It is much to early for snow.


Very wise just ignore them and hope they go away! As you say, very early for snow. I think we may be in for a bad winter as this Autumn has been so mild and sunny :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There is nothing but bright blue sky and sunshine out of my window. But I must stay in and get something done. Some notes of a meeting to type up first. And I must sort my bed. I've somehow managed to rip the duvet.
> DH has gone to rescue DS2. He has to get to work and his car is not wanting to go.


Sounds like you had a really rough night!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but decidedly colder Wales. Woke up to a bit of excitement this morning, two ambulances parked outside our house. We were fine so decided there must have been a massacre across the road. Turned out our neighbour's partner had a funny turn in the night, first ambulance was a paramedic with the St. John's ambulance and then the main one turned up. Anyway all is well and they didn't take her in, she is a bit of a hypochondriac so not reading too much into it. Then the bin-men came, all before 9, not expecting anything else to occur for the rest of the day. Off to catch up now, back later. xx


Yes, I can imagine how your mind would have been racing ahead, seeing the ambulances!! Glad it wasn't a massacre, so messy!!! Hope there are still some nicer things to come to you today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was actually feeling the same way. I gave myself a stern lecture about all the blessings I have and all the things I have to be thankful for. One of my blessings are all the members on connection.
> sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


Awwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 4'C (39'F).
> This last weekend was full of yard work. I hauled the snowblower from the shed to the garage. We put the plastic panels up on the front porch (these keep out a lot of the blowing snow so I don't have to shovel drifts from in front of the door). In putting up the panels, I managed to damage one of the lights over the porch. Trying to replace that light, I pulled on the wires and the plastic clips that hold the wires along the roof, disintegrated and broke. So I had to replace a half dozen clips and 1 light bulb, all at the top of the 10' ladder.
> Then in the back yard we packed away the plastic bird bath and covered the concrete one. Our lawn mower was not fixed in time, so the lawn is quite shaggy for the winter.
> After all that, I went to my LYS to take a sample that DD had crocheted, and bought myself some yarn. It's pink, but it has been calling me for a while.


Sounds like a comedy show, you could write the script!! Glad you got the yarn, very satisfying to finally get something you've wanted for a while!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful wonders about my sanity even with the help of my connections.
> 
> :sm06: :sm17:


That's good, keep him guessing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's nice that you were able to visit with Karen.
> One of the ladies from work does last minute vacations. She arrives at the airport and leaves on whatever plane is leaving at that time. She has ended up on some wonderful adventures, and so far, has not had a bad vacation yet. I'd like to have a little more planning than that.


Oh, I think I could enjoy that too, so exciting!! I guess you wouldn't win them all but if it's not good, you just go home again!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I can imagine how your mind would have been racing ahead, seeing the ambulances!! Glad it wasn't a massacre, so messy!!! Hope there are still some nicer things to come to you today!! xxxx


Not looking promising yet. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> OK, that is not the technique I was thinking of. LM1 would have had to give me a lesson.
> Nice tree.


I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I was actually feeling the same way. I gave myself a stern lecture about all the blessings I have and all the things I have to be thankful for. One of my blessings are all the members on connection.
> sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


Definitely all the Connections are blessings! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EDT and 4'C (39'F).
> This last weekend was full of yard work. I hauled the snowblower from the shed to the garage. We put the plastic panels up on the front porch (these keep out a lot of the blowing snow so I don't have to shovel drifts from in front of the door). In putting up the panels, I managed to damage one of the lights over the porch. Trying to replace that light, I pulled on the wires and the plastic clips that hold the wires along the roof, disintegrated and broke. So I had to replace a half dozen clips and 1 light bulb, all at the top of the 10' ladder.
> Then in the back yard we packed away the plastic bird bath and covered the concrete one. Our lawn mower was not fixed in time, so the lawn is quite shaggy for the winter.
> After all that, I went to my LYS to take a sample that DD had crocheted, and bought myself some yarn. It's pink, but it has been calling me for a while.


Busy weekend! Glad you were able to get all that accomplished in spite of a couple of mishaps! Also glad you were able to get yourself some yarn. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


It's shaggy indeed, but will be fun when it's finished! Well done! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## linkan

Wyandotte said:


> @Linkan. Oh I love the photo of you and yours all cozy and happy. Such a feeling of warmth shines out.


Thanks???? they all seem to want to lay on me at the same time lol. But i do love it.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Linky is a cozy happy person. Gotta love her.


????????????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful wonders about my sanity even with the help of my connections.
> 
> :sm06: :sm17:


Luckily everyone here knows my crazy and they usually behave accordingly lol. So that i don't let the crazy out on em muahahahahaaaa !
????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


That's like a latch hook rug. We use to do those when we were kids. I actually bought the nieces and nephews some for Christmas this year.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't large the only size spiders that exist at the moment. We've had a couple kiliing frosts so the spiders are all hiding in cracks and not coming out. Mum did knock a couple out of the thermometer. That could be why the arm on the thermometer hasn't been moving. We had a fire alarm going off at night a couple of years ago because a spider would crawl around inside after dark.


Well now that's going to give me nightmares for awhile. Spiders big enough to set off alarms? How...alarming ! ... 
Seriously though , you need to move out. . I'm absolutely positive that I'd be in a hazmat suit 24/7 if i had to deal with those creepy crawlers on a regular basis. The odd one now and then is bad enough!.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


Oooh, that's really lovely and very purple!!! Not the way I was expecting to see it done but I like it!!xxxx


----------



## Islander

Good morning, keeping busy over here. Still have no firm promises for the chimney take down and the new chimney sweep has advised me the roof needs to be replaced as the rubber gaskets for the screws are all deteriorated or gone and the metal roofing is done. Whoopie! I also have to see if the insulation in the attic contains asbestos. It's a vermiculite and there's a 50/50 chance it might. I don't foresee any work being done until the new year as there is a line up for the best contractors. I have put in 2 requests for quotes with no response yet.

The fog is rolling in now every morning and I keep hoping to hear some loons on the lake. So far only hearing loons setting off early fireworks every night. Mr J hasn't been doing well and I suspect one of his medications is adding to his problems so will get a reassessment this week. 

I was thinking that wouldn't it be nice to have a magic wand that you could point and it would go "poof fixed" :sm02:

Some elk for Mav..


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you did. I'm trying not to get stressed about all these uncertainties, but it does get to me at times! Thank heavens for all of you here on Connections! xxxooo


Ditto Pam! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Luckily everyone here knows my crazy and they usually behave accordingly lol. So that i don't let the crazy out on em muahahahahaaaa !
> ????


What about full moons! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


That's going to be very pretty Josephine. Do you find the canvas is hard on your hands? xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> We squished so much pretty pretty yarn.


Those pens and ink wells are definitely cool! I love writing. Word has it we have a postal strike starting across Canada today. I still get paper bills but pay online. There's just something about having that paper to file away, it makes me feel secure! :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. I've been to s and b today. I did six rows of knitting, had a cup of tea and a piece of marmalade cake and a good bit chat. Marg was a bit off today, she seems to be going down with cold. 

Nothing else has happened.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> You little rebel! I would have too.


I thought we were all rebels here! xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> He said he'd do your windows for free if you would pay his air fare. Xxx


I believe they make windows now that can be rotated so the outside comes inside... those are the ones I want! :sm17: xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I've been to s and b today. I did six rows of knitting, had a cup of tea and a piece of marmalade cake and a good bit chat. Marg was a bit off today, she seems to be going down with cold.
> 
> Nothing else has happened.


Hello sane sister, I can picture you enjoying your tea and cake.. careful you don't catch Marg's cold, and I hope she is feeling better soon. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the pictures. Sounds like you have a lot on your shoulders. Wish there was something I could do to help. I do not have that magic want either. 
Hoping Mr. J gets his meds straightened out and feels better.


Islander said:


> Good morning, keeping busy over here. Still have no firm promises for the chimney take down and the new chimney sweep has advised me the roof needs to be replaced as the rubber gaskets for the screws are all deteriorated or gone and the metal roofing is done. Whoopie! I also have to see if the insulation in the attic contains asbestos. It's a vermiculite and there's a 50/50 chance it might. I don't foresee any work being done until the new year as there is a line up for the best contractors. I have put in 2 requests for quotes with no response yet.
> 
> The fog is rolling in now every morning and I keep hoping to hear some loons on the lake. So far only hearing loons setting off early fireworks every night. Mr J hasn't been doing well and I suspect one of his medications is adding to his problems so will get a reassessment this week.
> 
> I was thinking that wouldn't it be nice to have a magic wand that you could point and it would go "poof fixed" :sm02:
> 
> Some elk for Mav..


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Well now that's going to give me nightmares for awhile. Spiders big enough to set off alarms? How...alarming ! ...
> Seriously though , you need to move out. . I'm absolutely positive that I'd be in a hazmat suit 24/7 if i had to deal with those creepy crawlers on a regular basis. The odd one now and then is bad enough!.


You wouldn't like ours then, I threw out a PAIR the other day that were 1 1/2 inches around. I don't mind these ones because they run slow or the cat finds them amusing! :sm04:


----------



## jinx

I am waiting for self cleaning windows. Mr. Wonderful picked up the groceries this a.m. Along with the groceries I had ordered a gallon of the car window cleaner from Walmart. It has rain-x in it and keeps the car windows streak free. Hoping it works as well on my house windows. By the way, I also ordered yarn and felt squares. I am loving this free grocery pick up service from Walmart.


Islander said:


> I believe they make windows now that can be rotated so the outside comes inside... those are the ones I want! :sm17: xxx


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a nice enjoyable outing. Wishing Marg good health.


grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I've been to s and b today. I did six rows of knitting, had a cup of tea and a piece of marmalade cake and a good bit chat. Marg was a bit off today, she seems to be going down with cold.
> 
> Nothing else has happened.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


Looking impressive


----------



## jinx

I love it, it is beautiful. If you put a rag in every hole will that keep it in place without knotting it?


PurpleFi said:


> I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


----------



## jinx

It is so nice to tease and talk smart/dumb on connections. On other sites one has to worry about someone taking what they say the wrong way. 
Seems there are some people that just look to find something wrong no matter what is being discussed.


linkan said:


> Luckily everyone here knows my crazy and they usually behave accordingly lol. So that i don't let the crazy out on em muahahahahaaaa !
> ????


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Good morning, keeping busy over here. Still have no firm promises for the chimney take down and the new chimney sweep has advised me the roof needs to be replaced as the rubber gaskets for the screws are all deteriorated or gone and the metal roofing is done. Whoopie! I also have to see if the insulation in the attic contains asbestos. It's a vermiculite and there's a 50/50 chance it might. I don't foresee any work being done until the new year as there is a line up for the best contractors. I have put in 2 requests for quotes with no response yet.
> 
> The fog is rolling in now every morning and I keep hoping to hear some loons on the lake. So far only hearing loons setting off early fireworks every night. Mr J hasn't been doing well and I suspect one of his medications is adding to his problems so will get a reassessment this week.
> 
> I was thinking that wouldn't it be nice to have a magic wand that you could point and it would go "poof fixed" :sm02:
> 
> Big hug to you and mr j.....
> Some elk for Mav..


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Sounds like you have a lot on your shoulders. Wish there was something I could do to help. I do not have that magic want either.
> Hoping Mr. J gets his meds straightened out and feels better.


Nothing a demolition crew couldn't fix Jinx! Besides what's the point of worrying, it gets me no where, so I'm going with the flow. Must get a LottoMax ticket today as the jackpot hasn't been won for awhile, maybe someone will accidentally pick my numbers... :sm08: Your US lottery is really high right now I've heard as well.

You help just by being here. Sending you hugs. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Ever work in the hospital on the nights of full moons? Not only did the patients act unusual, the other nurses and staff seemed a bit off.


Islander said:


> What about full moons! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It is so nice to tease and talk smart/dumb on connections. On other sites one has to worry about someone taking what they say the wrong way.
> Seems there are some people that just look to find something wrong no matter what is being discussed.


You know something jinx? If I had to watch every word I said then it would be no good for me. I couldn't cope. There's just something special about us isn't there? True friendship. There's nothing quite like it. It must be good because I think it must be about 6/7 yrs since soom of us met on here. I'm hoping it's going to be another long time that we all have each other.

You are saying you feel so tired? Well, that's strange because Karen is saying the same. She's so tired. Now she obviously has to sit in a chair all day but still falls asleep since she came out of hospital. Her husband is still worried about her. He's had a big fright, I'm hoping he settles soon.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Nothing a demolition crew couldn't fix Jinx! Besides what's the point of worrying, it gets me no where, so I'm going with the flow. Must get a LottoMax ticket today as the jackpot hasn't been won for awhile, maybe someone will accidentally pick my numbers... :sm08: Your US lottery is really high right now I've heard as well.
> 
> You help just by being here. Sending you hugs. xoxoxo


I believe it is over a Billion dollars. Wouldn't it be wonderful of one billion people would share that ridiculous amount? Hugs back at you.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am waiting for self cleaning windows. Mr. Wonderful picked up the groceries this a.m. Along with the groceries I had ordered a gallon of the car window cleaner from Walmart. It has rain-x in it and keeps the car windows streak free. Hoping it works as well on my house windows. By the way, I also ordered yarn and felt squares. I am loving this free grocery pick up service from Walmart.


Grocery delivery would be wonderful out here, it would make my life so much easier. Maybe it will come one day. It's the time of year for bugs and the homecare program is not always reliable to send a caregiver. Last week I missed an important appointment because they couldn't find one to send. Respite is at the bottom of the list, but in my case so needed as I am looking after my mom as well and not going to the spa for relaxation. It's not right to be left high and dry for Dr or specialist appointments as they are hard to rebook, and sometimes you end up waiting another year.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Ever work in the hospital on the nights of full moons? Not only did the patients act unusual, the other nurses and staff seemed a bit off.


Yes, in an emergency dept.. I've assisted taking steak knives out of people, and a couple of knitting needles occasionally! I won't even go near the bizarre stuff...:sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> You know something jinx? If I had to watch every word I said then it would be no good for me. I couldn't cope. There's just something special about us isn't there? True friendship. There's nothing quite like it. It must be good because I think it must be about 6/7 yrs since soom of us met on here. I'm hoping it's going to be another long time that we all have each other.
> 
> You are saying you feel so tired? Well, that's strange because Karen is saying the same. She's so tired. Now she obviously has to sit in a chair all day but still falls asleep since she came out of hospital. Her husband is still worried about her. He's had a big fright, I'm hoping he settles soon.


It takes awhile to get over sepsis, it really slams your body. Like Jinx says, baby steps at a time to good health. Sending both love. xxx


----------



## Islander

Off to the market now, Mr. J waits for me in the car and he enjoys the drive. Thinking split pea and ham soup is in order for this chilly day. Everyone have a good evening. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, keeping busy over here. Still have no firm promises for the chimney take down and the new chimney sweep has advised me the roof needs to be replaced as the rubber gaskets for the screws are all deteriorated or gone and the metal roofing is done. Whoopie! I also have to see if the insulation in the attic contains asbestos. It's a vermiculite and there's a 50/50 chance it might. I don't foresee any work being done until the new year as there is a line up for the best contractors. I have put in 2 requests for quotes with no response yet.
> 
> The fog is rolling in now every morning and I keep hoping to hear some loons on the lake. So far only hearing loons setting off early fireworks every night. Mr J hasn't been doing well and I suspect one of his medications is adding to his problems so will get a reassessment this week.
> 
> I was thinking that wouldn't it be nice to have a magic wand that you could point and it would go "poof fixed" :sm02:
> 
> Some elk for Mav..


Handsome devils!!! Tough about the roof, there's always something, isn't there? Makes one envy the guys who rent, nothing to have to fix - ever!!!

Sorry Mr J is not so good, hope the assessment throws up something useful. I liked your loon joke - assuming is _was_ a joke!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> You know something jinx? If I had to watch every word I said then it would be no good for me. I couldn't cope. There's just something special about us isn't there? True friendship. There's nothing quite like it. It must be good because I think it must be about 6/7 yrs since soom of us met on here. I'm hoping it's going to be another long time that we all have each other.
> 
> You are saying you feel so tired? Well, that's strange because Karen is saying the same. She's so tired. Now she obviously has to sit in a chair all day but still falls asleep since she came out of hospital. Her husband is still worried about her. He's had a big fright, I'm hoping he settles soon.[/quote
> 
> I got sepsis at the end of August because I had pneumonia. Two months later I no longer feel exhausted. I feel short of breath if I do the littlest thing. Probable because the pneumonia did a number on my lungs. Everything seems to be healing as each day I can do a bit more than the day before. Karen and I are not spring chickens and will need some time for the tiredness and fatigue to abate.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is so nice to tease and talk smart/dumb on connections. On other sites one has to worry about someone taking what they say the wrong way.
> Seems there are some people that just look to find something wrong no matter what is being discussed.


I know!! I can't believe some of the nasty stuff I sometimes accidentally read!! What a way to behave!!! x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Nothing a demolition crew couldn't fix Jinx! Besides what's the point of worrying, it gets me no where, so I'm going with the flow. Must get a LottoMax ticket today as the jackpot hasn't been won for awhile, maybe someone will accidentally pick my numbers... :sm08: Your US lottery is really high right now I've heard as well.
> 
> You help just by being here. Sending you hugs. xoxoxo


Even we heard about the USA lottery, shame I can't get a ticket, preferably the winning one!! Hope your numbers come up love, if I can't have it, I'd be happy for you to get rich!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Grocery delivery would be wonderful out here, it would make my life so much easier. Maybe it will come one day. It's the time of year for bugs and the homecare program is not always reliable to send a caregiver. Last week I missed an important appointment because they couldn't find one to send. Respite is at the bottom of the list, but in my case so needed as I am looking after my mom as well and not going to the spa for relaxation. It's not right to be left high and dry for Dr or specialist appointments as they are hard to rebook, and sometimes you end up waiting another year.


That's so outrageous, no empathy at all, I'd lamp the lot of them!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning, keeping busy over here. Still have no firm promises for the chimney take down and the new chimney sweep has advised me the roof needs to be replaced as the rubber gaskets for the screws are all deteriorated or gone and the metal roofing is done. Whoopie! I also have to see if the insulation in the attic contains asbestos. It's a vermiculite and there's a 50/50 chance it might. I don't foresee any work being done until the new year as there is a line up for the best contractors. I have put in 2 requests for quotes with no response yet.
> 
> The fog is rolling in now every morning and I keep hoping to hear some loons on the lake. So far only hearing loons setting off early fireworks every night. Mr J hasn't been doing well and I suspect one of his medications is adding to his problems so will get a reassessment this week.
> 
> I was thinking that wouldn't it be nice to have a magic wand that you could point and it would go "poof fixed" :sm02:
> 
> Some elk for Mav..


So sorry you're having to deal with all that, Trish! Wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I've been to s and b today. I did six rows of knitting, had a cup of tea and a piece of marmalade cake and a good bit chat. Marg was a bit off today, she seems to be going down with cold.
> 
> Nothing else has happened.


Glad you had a good time at s and b today. Sorry to hear Marg is feeling off. Sending her many healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## run4fittness

Islander said:


> Good morning, keeping busy over here. Still have no firm promises for the chimney take down and the new chimney sweep has advised me the roof needs to be replaced as the rubber gaskets for the screws are all deteriorated or gone and the metal roofing is done. Whoopie! I also have to see if the insulation in the attic contains asbestos. It's a vermiculite and there's a 50/50 chance it might. I don't foresee any work being done until the new year as there is a line up for the best contractors. I have put in 2 requests for quotes with no response yet.
> 
> The fog is rolling in now every morning and I keep hoping to hear some loons on the lake. So far only hearing loons setting off early fireworks every night. Mr J hasn't been doing well and I suspect one of his medications is adding to his problems so will get a reassessment this week.
> 
> I was thinking that wouldn't it be nice to have a magic wand that you could point and it would go "poof fixed" :sm02:
> 
> Some elk for Mav..


Trish, those are lovely! It is so foggy here even if they were only 10 feet away I would not get a good picture. Just about need a chain saw at times to get through it. Yes, it is that thick.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning, keeping busy over here. Still have no firm promises for the chimney take down and the new chimney sweep has advised me the roof needs to be replaced as the rubber gaskets for the screws are all deteriorated or gone and the metal roofing is done. Whoopie! I also have to see if the insulation in the attic contains asbestos. It's a vermiculite and there's a 50/50 chance it might. I don't foresee any work being done until the new year as there is a line up for the best contractors. I have put in 2 requests for quotes with no response yet.
> 
> The fog is rolling in now every morning and I keep hoping to hear some loons on the lake. So far only hearing loons setting off early fireworks every night. Mr J hasn't been doing well and I suspect one of his medications is adding to his problems so will get a reassessment this week.
> 
> I was thinking that wouldn't it be nice to have a magic wand that you could point and it would go "poof fixed" :sm02:
> 
> Some elk for Mav..


Elk are cool but love the leaves. Hugs to you and Mr J xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That's going to be very pretty Josephine. Do you find the canvas is hard on your hands? xoxo


Thank you. Yes it is hard on the hands if I try to do it double and knlgt it so I am heati g and just looping it through singly


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I love it, it is beautiful. If you put a rag in every hole will that keep it in place without knotting it?


That's what I m hoping x


----------



## jinx

Maybe something could be put underneath to make sure they stay in place. Fabric glue?


PurpleFi said:


> That's what I m hoping x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Yes it is hard on the hands if I try to do it double and knlgt it so I am heati g and just looping it through singly


Looks as though you are on the wine as well. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Yes it is hard on the hands if I try to do it double and knlgt it so I am heati g and just looping it through singly


We used a special tool for our rugs. Have you tried a crochet hook? You can fold the piece in half and attach it like a tassle.
We even used the same material to attach it to. Well and yarn lol. But now i really want to make a rag one !???? yours and LMiss both have done a great job.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Maybe something could be put underneath to make sure they stay in place. Fabric glue?


I had also thought that and maybe stick a think piece of sheeting to it, that would definitely hold it in place. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> We used a special tool for our rugs. Have you tried a crochet hook? You can fold the piece in half and attach it like a tassle.
> We even used the same material to attach it to. Well and yarn lol. But now i really want to make a rag one !???? yours and LMiss both have done a great job.


I am using a latch hook and my friend is going to lend me a tool a bit like log nose pliers to have a go on hessian. I find crochet hooks don't have enough in the hook to hold the material. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though you are on the wine as well. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Wine and typolitis xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey. Taking my neighbour to the station shortly and then I have the coven here for knitting, natter and coffee.

Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Wine and typolitis xxx


A disastrous combination. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all from a cloudy, breezy Wales, it's quite a cold wind as well. Still having problems with my e-mail notifications, they keep unticking themselves. Oh well as long as I can find you all I will try and keep up. My mojo has got up and gone so it will probably be another knitting day although I am running out of ideas of what to do next. 1898 hats are to the fore at the moment but will soon get fed up of those. Back later must go off and tick my boxes again. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy, breezy Wales, it's quite a cold wind as well. Still having problems with my e-mail notifications, they keep unticking themselves. Oh well as long as I can find you all I will try and keep up. My mojo has got up and gone so it will probably be another knitting day although I am running out of ideas of what to do next. 1898 hats are to the fore at the moment but will soon get fed up of those. Back later must go off and tick my boxes again. xx


Mine's the same, I'm getting nothing from KP at all without searching for it and ticking the boxes again doesn't seem to make any difference. Fortunately, I know where you are all hiding!! Cool and grey here today as well so will do a little bit more gardening shortly and then we are off to the cinema to see Johnny English. Being as it's half term, I bet it will be full of kids!! :sm16: Catch you later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). It's below zero all around us and lake effect flurries are falling, just not here. 
Our municipal elections happened last night and we re-elected the mayor of Port Hope. There were no elections in the ward to the north of us. They were allowed 2 representatives and only 2 people ran, so no election. This was the 2nd time that we voted for the municipal council online.
I have a visitation to go to tonight. My SIL's father died of cancer, after a 1 month fight. He had been deteriorating for the last couple of years due to alzheimers. The funeral is tomorrow while I'm at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mine's the same, I'm getting nothing from KP at all without searching for it and ticking the boxes again doesn't seem to make any difference. Fortunately, I know where you are all hiding!! Cool and grey here today as well so will do a little bit more gardening shortly and then we are off to the cinema to see Johnny English. Being as it's half term, I bet it will be full of kids!! :sm16: Catch you later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


I've never received the email from KP. I just go to the website, login and go to watched topics.
Have fun at the cinema.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy, breezy Wales, it's quite a cold wind as well. Still having problems with my e-mail notifications, they keep unticking themselves. Oh well as long as I can find you all I will try and keep up. My mojo has got up and gone so it will probably be another knitting day although I am running out of ideas of what to do next. 1898 hats are to the fore at the moment but will soon get fed up of those. Back later must go off and tick my boxes again. xx


I have a brioche hat started along with the swoncho that I have to finish and the bulky cardi. I finished the bulky cardi sleeves and back section, now I have to pick up stitches to knit down the back.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey. Taking my neighbour to the station shortly and then I have the coven here for knitting, natter and coffee.
> 
> Catch you later. xxx


Have fun with the coven.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Even we heard about the USA lottery, shame I can't get a ticket, preferably the winning one!! Hope your numbers come up love, if I can't have it, I'd be happy for you to get rich!! xxxx


Our lottery is up to $60 million with 55 additional $1 million prizes.
I've been buying tickets ever since it reached $50 million.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> You know something jinx? If I had to watch every word I said then it would be no good for me. I couldn't cope. There's just something special about us isn't there? True friendship. There's nothing quite like it. It must be good because I think it must be about 6/7 yrs since soom of us met on here. I'm hoping it's going to be another long time that we all have each other.
> 
> You are saying you feel so tired? Well, that's strange because Karen is saying the same. She's so tired. Now she obviously has to sit in a chair all day but still falls asleep since she came out of hospital. Her husband is still worried about her. He's had a big fright, I'm hoping he settles soon.





jinx said:


> I got sepsis at the end of August because I had pneumonia. Two months later I no longer feel exhausted. I feel short of breath if I do the littlest thing. Probable because the pneumonia did a number on my lungs. Everything seems to be healing as each day I can do a bit more than the day before. Karen and I are not spring chickens and will need some time for the tiredness and fatigue to abate.


Unfortunately you and Karen are facing winter and flu season. Keep away from anyone who looks "off" and get better as soon as you can.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I've never received the email from KP. I just go to the website, login and go to watched topics.
> Have fun at the cinema.


Those of us that do not use the emails cannot figure out why others bother with them. Those that receive the emails cannot figure out why others do not use them. 
Has everyone tried putting a bookmark for newest topics and watched topics in the bookmark space. To put the app in that space simply click on the star at the very end of the address space. Click on that and the screen goes right to watched topics. Try it , you might like it. :sm02: That is how it works for me. I know phones or ipads may be different.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey. Taking my neighbour to the station shortly and then I have the coven here for knitting, natter and coffee.
> 
> Catch you later. xxx


Morning. Hope you are enjoying your Tuesday. Ha, I had to check to make sure it was Tuesday before I hit send.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Handsome devils!!! Tough about the roof, there's always something, isn't there? Makes one envy the guys who rent, nothing to have to fix - ever!!!
> 
> Sorry Mr J is not so good, hope the assessment throws up something useful. I liked your loon joke - assuming is _was_ a joke!!! xxxx


A couple of things I don't like about renting. I didn't have a very good landlord. He was willing to paint, but that was it. Doors and sink didn't get fixed. And with renting all my hard-earned money goes to someone else. It may be the only choice if you don't have enough money to buy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Off to the market now, Mr. J waits for me in the car and he enjoys the drive. Thinking split pea and ham soup is in order for this chilly day. Everyone have a good evening. xxxx


Enjoy your soup.
I prefer beef barley myself.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy, breezy Wales, it's quite a cold wind as well. Still having problems with my e-mail notifications, they keep unticking themselves. Oh well as long as I can find you all I will try and keep up. My mojo has got up and gone so it will probably be another knitting day although I am running out of ideas of what to do next. 1898 hats are to the fore at the moment but will soon get fed up of those. Back later must go off and tick my boxes again. xx


Morning. If you do not show up for roll call we will come looking for you. The 1898 hat is the warmest pattern I have ever made. Does you guy wear what you knit? That hat is the only thing Mr. Wonderful wears that I have made.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Grocery delivery would be wonderful out here, it would make my life so much easier. Maybe it will come one day. It's the time of year for bugs and the homecare program is not always reliable to send a caregiver. Last week I missed an important appointment because they couldn't find one to send. Respite is at the bottom of the list, but in my case so needed as I am looking after my mom as well and not going to the spa for relaxation. It's not right to be left high and dry for Dr or specialist appointments as they are hard to rebook, and sometimes you end up waiting another year.


I'm sorry that your caregiver didn't arrive. Unfortunately doctors and specialists aren't very flexible when it comes to appointments.


----------



## nitz8catz

I haven't chatted much, but I need to go now. It sounds like slush is coming out of the sky over Whitby.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Mine's the same, I'm getting nothing from KP at all without searching for it and ticking the boxes again doesn't seem to make any difference. Fortunately, I know where you are all hiding!! Cool and grey here today as well so will do a little bit more gardening shortly and then we are off to the cinema to see Johnny English. Being as it's half term, I bet it will be full of kids!! :sm16: Catch you later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


Morning. We had a perfectly lovely day yesterday for finishing up the yard work. I only pulled one weed as it was two feet high. The others will have to wait until next year. Mr. Wonderful mowed grass, mulched leaves, and blew the leaves out the flower bed. As I pulled one week I can say WE did yard work.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). It's below zero all around us and lake effect flurries are falling, just not here.
> Our municipal elections happened last night and we re-elected the mayor of Port Hope. There were no elections in the ward to the north of us. They were allowed 2 representatives and only 2 people ran, so no election. This was the 2nd time that we voted for the municipal council online.
> I have a visitation to go to tonight. My SIL's father died of cancer, after a 1 month fight. He had been deteriorating for the last couple of years due to alzheimers. The funeral is tomorrow while I'm at work.


Morning. I think if we only had two candidates and two openings we would still have to hold the elections. There is always the write in votes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. If you do not show up for roll call we will come looking for you. The 1898 hat is the warmest pattern I have ever made. Does you guy wear what you knit? That hat is the only thing Mr. Wonderful wears that I have made.


No he stick to his bought bobble hat (minus bobble) he's never asked for one but it's up to him. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately you and Karen are facing winter and flu season. Keep away from anyone who looks "off" and get better as soon as you can.


I meant to get a flu shot the last time I saw the doctor. I forgot to ask and they did not mention it. Other years the clinic suggests the flu shot as soon as you walk in the door. I have heard talk that there is a shortage?


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> No he stick to his bought bobble hat (minus bobble) he's never asked for one but it's up to him. xx


Mr. Wonderful did not ask. I gifted it to him just to carry in the truck just in case he needed it. He wore it once or twice to make me feel good. Last year I noticed he wore it more often. The thinner his hair gets the more warmth he needs up there. :sm02: :sm05:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful did not ask. I gifted it to him just to carry in the truck just in case he needed it. He wore it once or twice to make me feel good. Last year I noticed he wore it more often. The thinner his hair gets the more warmth he needs up there. :sm02: :sm05:


Mine is pretty thing on top but has shown no interest in one. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and cloudy Surrey. Taking my neighbour to the station shortly and then I have the coven here for knitting, natter and coffee.
> 
> Catch you later. xxx


Have fun with them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Mine's the same, I'm getting nothing from KP at all without searching for it and ticking the boxes again doesn't seem to make any difference. Fortunately, I know where you are all hiding!! Cool and grey here today as well so will do a little bit more gardening shortly and then we are off to the cinema to see Johnny English. Being as it's half term, I bet it will be full of kids!! :sm16: Catch you later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


I'm having the same thing happening. Will just keep ticking them until they stick! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't chatted much, but I need to go now. It sounds like slush is coming out of the sky over Whitby.
> Everyone have a great day.


Be safe out there today! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Those of us that do not use the emails cannot figure out why others bother with them. Those that receive the emails cannot figure out why others do not use them.
> Has everyone tried putting a bookmark for newest topics and watched topics in the bookmark space. To put the app in that space simply click on the star at the very end of the address space. Click on that and the screen goes right to watched topics. Try it , you might like it. :sm02: That is how it works for me. I know phones or ipads may be different.


That's just what I do xxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Is that a nostepinne. I've never figured out how to use them.
> Those stitch markers are pretty.
> I get carried away with all the yarn fumes at fibre shows. DD and I decided we are only going to 2 next year. We'll see if we carry through with that.


Yes that is what it is and it works great I have already used it twice!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am waiting for self cleaning windows. Mr. Wonderful picked up the groceries this a.m. Along with the groceries I had ordered a gallon of the car window cleaner from Walmart. It has rain-x in it and keeps the car windows streak free. Hoping it works as well on my house windows. By the way, I also ordered yarn and felt squares. I am loving this free grocery pick up service from Walmart.


Hey that's a good idea never thought to use it on the house windows!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy, breezy Wales, it's quite a cold wind as well. Still having problems with my e-mail notifications, they keep unticking themselves. Oh well as long as I can find you all I will try and keep up. My mojo has got up and gone so it will probably be another knitting day although I am running out of ideas of what to do next. 1898 hats are to the fore at the moment but will soon get fed up of those. Back later must go off and tick my boxes again. xx


This hat is a really nice interesting hat I have made loads of them 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andohalambo-hat


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I have a brioche hat started along with the swoncho that I have to finish and the bulky cardi. I finished the bulky cardi sleeves and back section, now I have to pick up stitches to knit down the back.


Speaking of brioche look what I think I have finally got the hang of


----------



## binkbrice

It has been cold here yesterday we had such a heavy frost that M asked me if it had snowed, yes we have had our heat on for about a week it keeps dipping into the 30’s at night......bbbbrrr


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). It's below zero all around us and lake effect flurries are falling, just not here.
> Our municipal elections happened last night and we re-elected the mayor of Port Hope. There were no elections in the ward to the north of us. They were allowed 2 representatives and only 2 people ran, so no election. This was the 2nd time that we voted for the municipal council online.
> I have a visitation to go to tonight. My SIL's father died of cancer, after a 1 month fight. He had been deteriorating for the last couple of years due to alzheimers. The funeral is tomorrow while I'm at work.


Interesting to hear of voting of any sort, online!!

Not the best way to spend an evening but I'm sure your SIL will appreciate your being there x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our lottery is up to $60 million with 55 additional $1 million prizes.
> I've been buying tickets ever since it reached $50 million.


Yeah, cos you wouldn't want to win it if it was less than $50 million!!!! :sm09: My fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Those of us that do not use the emails cannot figure out why others bother with them. Those that receive the emails cannot figure out why others do not use them.
> Has everyone tried putting a bookmark for newest topics and watched topics in the bookmark space. To put the app in that space simply click on the star at the very end of the address space. Click on that and the screen goes right to watched topics. Try it , you might like it. :sm02: That is how it works for me. I know phones or ipads may be different.


That is what I am doing now but I like the emails because I delete them as I read the digest so I know which I have read!! This works ok too, as long as I get to chat with my lovelies, I don't mind how I get there!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> A couple of things I don't like about renting. I didn't have a very good landlord. He was willing to paint, but that was it. Doors and sink didn't get fixed. And with renting all my hard-earned money goes to someone else. It may be the only choice if you don't have enough money to buy.


That's true. We were lucky that we were able to buy early on when prices were reasonable and the increase in the value of each house helped us keep up when we moved on, not sure that makes sense but I know what I mean! DH had some savings when we met, as he was older than me or I don't know how we would have ever got on the property ladder. I guess buying and renting both have their advantages!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. We had a perfectly lovely day yesterday for finishing up the yard work. I only pulled one weed as it was two feet high. The others will have to wait until next year. Mr. Wonderful mowed grass, mulched leaves, and blew the leaves out the flower bed. As I pulled one week I can say WE did yard work.


Well done, that sounds quite enough for one day!! I did a very little bit in the garden before we went out! Have dug up a corner filled with grape hyacinths and replanted them in a tub and moved all the odd bits of cyclamen from around the garden into the corner. My plan to gradually dig the whole thing over before winter, is becoming a reality, albeit slowly!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I meant to get a flu shot the last time I saw the doctor. I forgot to ask and they did not mention it. Other years the clinic suggests the flu shot as soon as you walk in the door. I have heard talk that there is a shortage?


My pharmacy still hasn't got any so you could be right


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of brioche look what I think I have finally got the hang of


Well done, that's pretty! I really must get my book out and give brioche a go!! xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Hey that's a good idea never thought to use it on the house windows!


I washed three windows yesterday. I was very pleased when the sun shined on them this a.m. Now if only Purple's friend would magically appear to wash the rest of them. :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That is what I am doing now but I like the emails because I delete them as I read the digest so I know which I have read!! This works ok too, as long as I get to chat with my lovelies, I don't mind how I get there!! x


The digest only gives you a very small selection of posts. If you use newest topics you get the entire list, click on show unread only and ta-da only unread ones show up.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well done, that's pretty! I really must get my book out and give brioche a go!! xx


I have a book but couldn't understand it the way it's written watched a tutorial from Marly Bird on the Fantastic Brioche Scarf and she explained it so well that ta da I know have my mind wrapped around it.....I hope


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I washed three windows yesterday. I was very pleased when the sun shined on them this a.m. Now if only Purple's friend would magically appear to wash the rest of them. :sm02: :sm01:


I need to clean my windows might get some Friday my windows tilt down so it makes it easy to wash both sides from inside!!


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I went to the over 60s today and won....NO MONEY but a pkt of cheese crackers. I'm not going next week because I'll be picking up our sisters at Saltburn. I can't believe it's only a week. I was looking at the 7day forecast and the only day we are getting any rain as from today is next Wednesday when we will be walking round Whitby, so bring your macs, scarves, vests, gloves and hats....

Marg isn't very well she has a cold. I'm trying to stay away from her. I'm going up Stephens tomorrow, someone at the over 60 asked me if I could go to Argos for them tomorrow to get his wife's Christmas present for him, I don't mind, they do plenty for me. I think it's a DVD player but how he thinks he. An slyly get it off me I don't know. Never mind. 

I'll catch up.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That's true. We were lucky that we were able to buy early on when prices were reasonable and the increase in the value of each house helped us keep up when we moved on, not sure that makes sense but I know what I mean! DH had some savings when we met, as he was older than me or I don't know how we would have ever got on the property ladder. I guess buying and renting both have their advantages!


Makes sense to me. One home we purchased for $17,000.00. Five years later we sold it for $83,000.00. Which allowed us to purchase a nicer place. 
I love being a landlady on the first of the month. However, when the plumbing breaks or the roof needs replacing or new flooring is needed or walls need to be painted I would rather be a tenant.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of brioche look what I think I have finally got the hang of


That's clever, what is it, is that brioch?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's true. We were lucky that we were able to buy early on when prices were reasonable and the increase in the value of each house helped us keep up when we moved on, not sure that makes sense but I know what I mean! DH had some savings when we met, as he was older than me or I don't know how we would have ever got on the property ladder. I guess buying and renting both have their advantages!


I was in the same position, DH already had a maisonette when we married and had access to a cheaper fixed mortgage through his work. Mind you it also meant he was handcuffed to his firm for all his working life. xx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> That's clever, what is it, is that brioch?


Yes it is!


----------



## Islander

Good morning, just checking in for row call. Out for a quick appointment and then back home where I belong. It's overcast and the rain is coming. Sending love to everyone. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The digest only gives you a very small selection of posts. If you use newest topics you get the entire list, click on show unread only and ta-da only unread ones show up.


It takes me all my time to look at the digest but I will try the Newest Topics route too!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have a book but couldn't understand it the way it's written watched a tutorial from Marly Bird on the Fantastic Brioche Scarf and she explained it so well that ta da I know have my mind wrapped around it.....I hope


I checked it out and bookmarked it for future use, thanks Lisa!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I went to the over 60s today and won....NO MONEY but a pkt of cheese crackers. I'm not going next week because I'll be picking up our sisters at Saltburn. I can't believe it's only a week. I was looking at the 7day forecast and the only day we are getting any rain as from today is next Wednesday when we will be walking round Whitby, so bring your macs, scarves, vests, gloves and hats....
> 
> Marg isn't very well she has a cold. I'm trying to stay away from her. I'm going up Stephens tomorrow, someone at the over 60 asked me if I could go to Argos for them tomorrow to get his wife's Christmas present for him, I don't mind, they do plenty for me. I think it's a DVD player but how he thinks he. An slyly get it off me I don't know. Never mind.
> 
> I'll catch up.


You'll have to content yourself with the odd phone chat with Marg while she's poorly, you certainly don't want whatever she's got!! Yep, this time next week, we'll be all settled in!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Makes sense to me. One home we purchased for $17,000.00. Five years later we sold it for $83,000.00. Which allowed us to purchase a nicer place.
> I love being a landlady on the first of the month. However, when the plumbing breaks or the roof needs replacing or new flooring is needed or walls need to be painted I would rather be a tenant.


Wow, that was good going!! Never did as good as that, I think one house we bought for £15,000, we sold 9 years later for £42,000. Sounds good until you realise how much the house you want to buy has gone up too!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning, just checking in for row call. Out for a quick appointment and then back home where I belong. It's overcast and the rain is coming. Sending love to everyone. xoxoxo


Stay warm, dry and happy love!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Wow, that was good going!! Never did as good as that, I think one house we bought for £15,000, we sold 9 years later for £42,000. Sounds good until you realise how much the house you want to buy has gone up too!!!!


Mr. Wonderful had a brain storm when we went to sell. We had several acres and he thought we should sell the house separate from the acreage. It was a good idea.


----------



## jinx

I like having the opportunity to pic and choose what topics to read from the entire menu. No way would I read all the topics. Since I realized if I put someone on my ignore list their posts will not be listed on my list. I ignore anyone who only posts politics or only post links to facebook. I enjoy paradise more since I did that.


London Girl said:


> It takes me all my time to look at the digest but I will try the Newest Topics route too!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning, just checking in for row call. Out for a quick appointment and then back home where I belong. It's overcast and the rain is coming. Sending love to everyone. xoxoxo


Morning, get home before the rain. xx


----------



## jinx

Trish I hope you are out and about taking care of Trish not Mr. J or your mom. I think it is your turn to get looking after. Not saying you should not care for others. Just saying not to forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to Master A, 7 is a great age!!! xxxx


He thinks so. Had a lovely time watching him play with his train set. He's taking after Bill.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Likewise dear, I just read a post on the main forum from a lady who has no one to talk to! Even if we can only do it on here, we share stuff that we probably would tell people face to face, do you think?!! Anyway, as you say, thank goodness for you all!! xxxx


Totally agree


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Wow, that was good going!! Never did as good as that, I think one house we bought for £15,000, we sold 9 years later for £42,000. Sounds good until you realise how much the house you want to buy has gone up too!!!!


I'm talking years ago but my dad bought our house for £370, then £6000 for the leasehold. When I got married dad sold it to our local council &had a little flat. The original, which is up the road from us is worth we'll over £500.000 now.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


Sounds like a wonderful day, I think I might like that film, I love Winnie the Pooh. Your little stay in hospital seem to have done you good, you seem to be enjoying life more now. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I checked it out and bookmarked it for future use, thanks Lisa!! xxxx


I hope she can help you too!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of brioche look what I think I have finally got the hang of


That is great, Lisa!! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done, that sounds quite enough for one day!! I did a very little bit in the garden before we went out! Have dug up a corner filled with grape hyacinths and replanted them in a tub and moved all the odd bits of cyclamen from around the garden into the corner. My plan to gradually dig the whole thing over before winter, is becoming a reality, albeit slowly!!!


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I went to the over 60s today and won....NO MONEY but a pkt of cheese crackers. I'm not going next week because I'll be picking up our sisters at Saltburn. I can't believe it's only a week. I was looking at the 7day forecast and the only day we are getting any rain as from today is next Wednesday when we will be walking round Whitby, so bring your macs, scarves, vests, gloves and hats....
> 
> Marg isn't very well she has a cold. I'm trying to stay away from her. I'm going up Stephens tomorrow, someone at the over 60 asked me if I could go to Argos for them tomorrow to get his wife's Christmas present for him, I don't mind, they do plenty for me. I think it's a DVD player but how he thinks he. An slyly get it off me I don't know. Never mind.
> 
> I'll catch up.


Well done on the winnings. I'm sure you are all getting excited to get together next week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun.  Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


A very happy birthday to little Felix! Sounds like a lovely day and another one tomorrow. Wonderful photo of all of you! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:
 

> Sounds like a wonderful day, I think I might like that film, I love Winnie the Pooh. Your little stay in hospital seem to have done you good, you seem to be enjoying life more now. xx


I certainly am, I loved today being out with the family. My hospital has had a huge impact in my life, I learnt so much about myself some of the things in my past even reared themselves. The film I thought was really good, very funny, don't think it was for the kids as Pooh isn't so popular now. The animals in it were really clever. Hope you are well.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


Lovely family photo Chris xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Stay warm, dry and happy love!! xxxx


Doing all the above.. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, get home before the rain. xx


It was a good day, rain didn't arrive until 6:30 pm. Did a major grocery shop while the car was in and bought 2 lottery tickets because I'm a dreamer. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

What is a leasehold?


LondonChris said:


> I'm talking years ago but my dad bought our house for £370, then £6000 for the leasehold. When I got married dad sold it to our local council &had a little flat. The original, which is up the road from us is worth we'll over £500.000 now.


----------



## jinx

Great photo. Thanks for sharing the fun with us.


LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

My windows tilt down also. Or I can take them entirely out. I often take them out as it makes it much easier to wash the storm windows or clean the screen if the inner window is entirely removed. I planned to wash a window today as soon as the sun moved off it. Instead I took a nap. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


binkbrice said:


> I need to clean my windows might get some Friday my windows tilt down so it makes it easy to wash both sides from inside!!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Trish I hope you are out and about taking care of Trish not Mr. J or your mom. I think it is your turn to get looking after. Not saying you should not care for others. Just saying not to forget to take care of yourself.


It's sort of full time Jinx, but I do enjoy my "quiet time" after Mr J has retired. I've taken to making Chai tea then, making it with whole milk. It just hits the spot and I feel pampered while I'm catching up here with my sisters. You all are so special and not a day goes by where I don't think of everyone of you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

On a good note the roofer who I know to be the most dependable arrived before I left and measured everything up for a quote. I'm feeling very good about this as I know him from previous family business and I know I'm not going to be taken advantage of. I don't want to sound negative but there's a lot of slippery contractors out there... you have to do your homework.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> My windows tilt down also. Or I can take them entirely out. I often take them out as it makes it much easier to wash the storm windows or clean the screen if the inner window is entirely removed. I planned to wash a window today as soon as the sun moved off it. Instead I took a nap. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


It must be nice to have windows like that... mine look worse on sunny days as those garden/house spiders put up webs as fast as I can take them down.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> It must be nice to have windows like that... mine look worse on sunny days as those garden/house spiders put up webs as fast as I can take them down.


One of the joys of living in the country. You get beautiful creatures like the elk and you get spiders.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


Chris this is a wonderful family photo the way everyone is placed, best of all you're in the middle! xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Speaking of brioche look what I think I have finally got the hang of


Nice Lisa, you've gotten further ahead than I did! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Nice Lisa, you've gotten further ahead than I did! xxx


It's triple that now but I think since I'm sure I got it now that I want to make a baby blanket for the new baby!


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


Great picture Chris, you are looking amazing


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> My windows tilt down also. Or I can take them entirely out. I often take them out as it makes it much easier to wash the storm windows or clean the screen if the inner window is entirely removed. I planned to wash a window today as soon as the sun moved off it. Instead I took a nap. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


Nap or window cleaning?..,.. I will take the nap anytime.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales. I'm still not getting my notification e-mails and now it only opens on when I last got notification which was page 301. Does anyone now how I can fix it so it opens on the last page I read? Nothing planned again for today, still just waiting, at least I'm plodding through some of my stash. Off to catch up now and tick my boxes AGAIN. Back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and cool Surrey. Nothing much planned for today except shopping and fish and chips, cos it's Wednesday.

Getting on with my rag rug, it's nearly half finished. Need to find some more fabric to cut up.

Happy Wednesday. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


That's a _brilliant_ photo, everyone squeezed in perfectly and all looking very happy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> What is a leasehold?


I think I have this right. When you buy a house, if you buy the land it is on as well, it's called freehold. If someone else owns the land, it is leasehold but sometimes the leaseholder will sell it to you. It mostly happens here with apartments, someone else always owns the land because the dwellings are kinda stacked up on it!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My windows tilt down also. Or I can take them entirely out. I often take them out as it makes it much easier to wash the storm windows or clean the screen if the inner window is entirely removed. I planned to wash a window today as soon as the sun moved off it. Instead I took a nap. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


Well, as the Spanish say, there's always manyana!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> On a good note the roofer who I know to be the most dependable arrived before I left and measured everything up for a quote. I'm feeling very good about this as I know him from previous family business and I know I'm not going to be taken advantage of. I don't want to sound negative but there's a lot of slippery contractors out there... you have to do your homework.


How very true. There are guys going round over here knocking on doors and telling elderly, vulnerable people that their roof needs fixing when it doesn't. They rip them off for thousands of £££ then disappear :sm14: :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. I'm still not getting my notification e-mails and now it only opens on when I last got notification which was page 301. Does anyone now how I can fix it so it opens on the last page I read? Nothing planned again for today, still just waiting, at least I'm plodding through some of my stash. Off to catch up now and tick my boxes AGAIN. Back later. xx


Yep, same here. It seems strange to open my emails in the morning to find nothing there but I'm learning to get around that. I wonder what's gone wrong? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, same here. It seems strange to open my emails in the morning to find nothing there but I'm learning to get around that. I wonder what's gone wrong? xx


Admin gone awol again, I have complained but as usual nothing has happened. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


Looks like my sort of kitchen, they sure look happy there. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is not going to get much warmer than 5'C (41'F) today. The snow/slush is staying up north.
I had everyone crying at the visitation last night. My family and my SIL's family are not huggers. Well, I hugged everyone as much as they wanted. Except my neice, who had high heels on, and I couldn't hug her easily because she is so much taller than me. My brother had set up a video of family photos and military photos, as his father-in-law was a veteran of the Korean War. There were a number of veterans in uniform, as he had been very active with their group. He even had a citation from the American government for saving a bunch of US soldiers during the Korean war, and a whole row of other medals. The funeral service is today, but I'll be at work.
My needles were flying when I got home. I managed to get several rows done on the swoncho. I'm trying to decide whether I should put some more colour at the bottom of the big black section.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


Nice photos. They're growing up so fast.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, same here. It seems strange to open my emails in the morning to find nothing there but I'm learning to get around that. I wonder what's gone wrong? xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Admin gone awol again, I have complained but as usual nothing has happened. xxxx


Expect this to be the new norm. There are workarounds, like using the "Latest Digest" at the bottom of the page, or the "Active Topics" at the top.

I use the Watched Topics and start at the last page of our group. I'm used to running around backwards now. Sorry for confusing anyone.

:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> How very true. There are guys going round over here knocking on doors and telling elderly, vulnerable people that their roof needs fixing when it doesn't. They rip them off for thousands of £££ then disappear :sm14: :sm22: :sm25:


With word of mouth amplified on social media, that is a very dangerous practice for a business. Local business's are usually better as they have to live in the community where they work. Port Hope isn't that big yet. We can hunt down the business and complain in person.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think I have this right. When you buy a house, if you buy the land it is on as well, it's called freehold. If someone else owns the land, it is leasehold but sometimes the leaseholder will sell it to you. It mostly happens here with apartments, someone else always owns the land because the dwellings are kinda stacked up on it!!


That's interesting. Over here "Freehold" means that there are no condo fees for upkeep of the common areas. Like a townhouse that doesn't have to pay fees for someone to mow the lawns around the driveways, or dig out the sidewalks in the winter. "Freehold" also means, the new owner needs to buy their own mower or weed wacker, and snowblower, or arrange for someone to do it at their own cost. Freehold townhouses usually end up with every unit in the townhouse row having a different colour roof as the owners replace them separate from their neighbours. With condo townhouses, the developer/management company will replace the roofs on all the units at once so they are all the same colour and quality.
All free standing or underground link houses come with the land that they are sitting on, except in places like the Newcastle Retirement park, or the two mobile home parks, where you buy the house or park-model mobile home only, and pay condo/maintenance fees for the land.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and cool Surrey. Nothing much planned for today except shopping and fish and chips, cos it's Wednesday.
> 
> Getting on with my rag rug, it's nearly half finished. Need to find some more fabric to cut up.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. xxxx


I'm having reheated pizza for lunch.
I really like your rag rug. That is much fluffier than I expected.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. I'm still not getting my notification e-mails and now it only opens on when I last got notification which was page 301. Does anyone now how I can fix it so it opens on the last page I read? Nothing planned again for today, still just waiting, at least I'm plodding through some of my stash. Off to catch up now and tick my boxes AGAIN. Back later. xx


I just go to the last number when I open my Watched Topics.
"My Topics" will take you to the last post that you made.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's triple that now but I think since I'm sure I got it now that I want to make a baby blanket for the new baby!


It will be a lovely squishy baby blanket. And I like your colours.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> One of the joys of living in the country. You get beautiful creatures like the elk and you get spiders.


We're on the edge of town and get raccoons, foxes, opossums, toads, and every insect flying around here. We had deer in the backyard when we first moved in, before the trees got big and cut off the open field behind our house from our backyard. Now we have a mini forest behind our backyard and we have noticed a change in the birds that come here. We no longer see the swallows that breeze through the open fields. We are getting forest birds now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> On a good note the roofer who I know to be the most dependable arrived before I left and measured everything up for a quote. I'm feeling very good about this as I know him from previous family business and I know I'm not going to be taken advantage of. I don't want to sound negative but there's a lot of slippery contractors out there... you have to do your homework.


That's great that you have a good roofer. We need ours done again. The shingles did not last the 20 years that were promised.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's sort of full time Jinx, but I do enjoy my "quiet time" after Mr J has retired. I've taken to making Chai tea then, making it with whole milk. It just hits the spot and I feel pampered while I'm catching up here with my sisters. You all are so special and not a day goes by where I don't think of everyone of you! xoxo


I bought a frother from Canadian Tire. I like my Chai tea with milk froth on top. It's like the chai tea latte that I had in Edmonds from the Starbucks.
I'm so glad that I got to meet you in person. Virtual <hug> to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My windows tilt down also. Or I can take them entirely out. I often take them out as it makes it much easier to wash the storm windows or clean the screen if the inner window is entirely removed. I planned to wash a window today as soon as the sun moved off it. Instead I took a nap. Maybe tomorrow or the next day.


My vertical sliders tilt down for cleaning as well, but they are so heavy that it takes two of us. One to hold and one to clean. I'd like it if I could take mine out completely. My screens are really hard to take out. I need to get a few of them rescreened and I have to fight with them to get them removed.
The windows will still be there once you feel like cleaning them. Just don't wait until it's below freezing before getting in the mood.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need more hours in the day. I'm going to have to sign off now. I need to drag out the bins, and I want to put a cup of tea in my travel mug before I go. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Interesting. I never heard of that before. If someone else owns the land do they charge you a fee every month/year?


London Girl said:


> I think I have this right. When you buy a house, if you buy the land it is on as well, it's called freehold. If someone else owns the land, it is leasehold but sometimes the leaseholder will sell it to you. It mostly happens here with apartments, someone else always owns the land because the dwellings are kinda stacked up on it!!


----------



## jinx

Oh my word, what cute kids in those pictures. That cannot be Theo as he was born just last last month.


London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is not going to get much warmer than 5'C (41'F) today. The snow/slush is staying up north.
> I had everyone crying at the visitation last night. My family and my SIL's family are not huggers. Well, I hugged everyone as much as they wanted. Except my neice, who had high heels on, and I couldn't hug her easily because she is so much taller than me. My brother had set up a video of family photos and military photos, as his father-in-law was a veteran of the Korean War. There were a number of veterans in uniform, as he had been very active with their group. He even had a citation from the American government for saving a bunch of US soldiers during the Korean war, and a whole row of other medals. The funeral service is today, but I'll be at work.
> My needles were flying when I got home. I managed to get several rows done on the swoncho. I'm trying to decide whether I should put some more colour at the bottom of the big black section.


It sounds like a nice tribute to the man.
Give us a picture of the swoncho. We will tell you what to do. :sm24: :sm25: :sm04: :sm22:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> With word of mouth amplified on social media, that is a very dangerous practice for a business. Local business's are usually better as they have to live in the community where they work. Port Hope isn't that big yet. We can hunt down the business and complain in person.[/quot
> 
> The problem with contractors around here is they do not have a business. They just show up at the door in a truck painted to look authentic. Take the money and drive away never to be seen again.


----------



## jinx

It appears no one likes my idea of just making a bookmark and clicking on it to open connections. This is the way I use to do it before I knew about bookmarks. Click on watched topics at the top of this page. Anything you have responded to will be listed in watch topic. Click on the silly arrow at the right of connection4#130. That will take you to the last post your read. If you click on the words connection4#130 it will take you to the first message. The picture I posted, http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=3&usernum=6493 shows watched topics at the top of the page and it shows a list of my watched topics. See that arrow on the right after the name of the topic? Click that.


----------



## jinx

Who does the upkeep on the common areas?


nitz8catz said:


> That's interesting. Over here "Freehold" means that there are no condo fees for upkeep of the common areas. Like a townhouse that doesn't have to pay fees for someone to mow the lawns around the driveways, or dig out the sidewalks in the winter. "Freehold" also means, the new owner needs to buy their own mower or weed wacker, and snowblower, or arrange for someone to do it at their own cost. Freehold townhouses usually end up with every unit in the townhouse row having a different colour roof as the owners replace them separate from their neighbours. With condo townhouses, the developer/management company will replace the roofs on all the units at once so they are all the same colour and quality.
> All free standing or underground link houses come with the land that they are sitting on, except in places like the Newcastle Retirement park, or the two mobile home parks, where you buy the house or park-model mobile home only, and pay condo/maintenance fees for the land.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I just go to the last number when I open my Watched Topics.
> "My Topics" will take you to the last post that you made.


"My Posts" take me to the last post I made. Maybe "my topics" work for you as you start this topic.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I bought a frother from Canadian Tire. I like my Chai tea with milk froth on top. It's like the chai tea latte that I had in Edmonds from the Starbucks.
> I'm so glad that I got to meet you in person. Virtual <hug> to you.


There's my next treat.. a frother! Ditto from me, you're one amazing lady. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With word of mouth amplified on social media, that is a very dangerous practice for a business. Local business's are usually better as they have to live in the community where they work. Port Hope isn't that big yet. We can hunt down the business and complain in person.[/quot
> 
> The problem with contractors around here is they do not have a business. They just show up at the door in a truck painted to look authentic. Take the money and drive away never to be seen again.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the kind I'm talking about... fly by nights.
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

KP is just getting weirder by the week... the last post didn't show the quote properly and quite often I can't log out of it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It appears no one likes my idea of just making a bookmark and clicking on it to open connections. This is the way I use to do it before I knew about bookmarks. Click on watched topics at the top of this page. Anything you have responded to will be listed in watch topic. Click on the silly arrow at the right of connection4#130. That will take you to the last post your read. If you click on the words connection4#130 it will take you to the first message. The picture I posted, http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=3&usernum=6493 shows watched topics at the top of the page and it shows a list of my watched topics. See that arrow on the right after the name of the topic? Click that.


My Connection4130 doesn't have an arrow at all, silly or not. xx :sm16:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> It appears no one likes my idea of just making a bookmark and clicking on it to open connections. This is the way I use to do it before I knew about bookmarks. Click on watched topics at the top of this page. Anything you have responded to will be listed in watch topic. Click on the silly arrow at the right of connection4#130. That will take you to the last post your read. If you click on the words connection4#130 it will take you to the first message. The picture I posted, http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=3&usernum=6493 shows watched topics at the top of the page and it shows a list of my watched topics. See that arrow on the right after the name of the topic? Click that.


That's how I do it sort of, I book mark the various sections, eg chit-chat, connections, main. It goes right to them.


----------



## Islander

I'm in the doghouse, I forgot to order Moms groceries last night. Just got it done at 4:30 a.m. I will have to worm my way out of this one as she doesn't like change! I'm going back to bed now....zzzzzzzz


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> My Connection4130 doesn't have an arrow at all, silly or not. xx :sm16:


In watched topics you do not have an arrow directly after the words connection 4 #130 ? It is a double lined arrow and is enclosed in

parentheses.


----------



## jinx

Yup! Do not have to open Paradise at all, just click on the watched topic bookmark. I only have newest topics and watched topics bookmarked. I have the rest of the line filled with other sites I use frequently.


Islander said:


> That's how I do it sort of, I book mark the various sections, eg chit-chat, connections, main. It goes right to them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


Very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> On a good note the roofer who I know to be the most dependable arrived before I left and measured everything up for a quote. I'm feeling very good about this as I know him from previous family business and I know I'm not going to be taken advantage of. I don't want to sound negative but there's a lot of slippery contractors out there... you have to do your homework.


That's great, Trish, that the reliable roofer came to give you a quote. I hope it all works out for you. We didn't get much rain last night and it's supposed to be dry through most of the day today. Hopefully for you, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> One of the joys of living in the country. You get beautiful creatures like the elk and you get spiders.


I don't live in the country, but we do get spiders! Not my favorite creature. Mr. Ric usually rescues me from them if we find them in the house. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yep, same here. It seems strange to open my emails in the morning to find nothing there but I'm learning to get around that. I wonder what's gone wrong? xx


I'm having the same problem, too. I go to Watched Topics and click on Connections and get to where I left off. Hopefully will be able to click on the notifications at some point and get them to stick and start receiving them again. So strange. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


What wonderful photos!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is not going to get much warmer than 5'C (41'F) today. The snow/slush is staying up north.
> I had everyone crying at the visitation last night. My family and my SIL's family are not huggers. Well, I hugged everyone as much as they wanted. Except my neice, who had high heels on, and I couldn't hug her easily because she is so much taller than me. My brother had set up a video of family photos and military photos, as his father-in-law was a veteran of the Korean War. There were a number of veterans in uniform, as he had been very active with their group. He even had a citation from the American government for saving a bunch of US soldiers during the Korean war, and a whole row of other medals. The funeral service is today, but I'll be at work.
> My needles were flying when I got home. I managed to get several rows done on the swoncho. I'm trying to decide whether I should put some more colour at the bottom of the big black section.


Sounds like a lovely visitation and I'm so glad you were able to go and be a comfort to everyone. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It appears no one likes my idea of just making a bookmark and clicking on it to open connections. This is the way I use to do it before I knew about bookmarks. Click on watched topics at the top of this page. Anything you have responded to will be listed in watch topic. Click on the silly arrow at the right of connection4#130. That will take you to the last post your read. If you click on the words connection4#130 it will take you to the first message. The picture I posted, http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=3&usernum=6493 shows watched topics at the top of the page and it shows a list of my watched topics. See that arrow on the right after the name of the topic? Click that.


That's exactly what I've been doing since I'm not receiving the e-mail notifications. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> In watched topics you do not have an arrow directly after the words connection 4 #130 ? It is a double lined arrow and is enclosed in
> 
> parentheses.


In my Watched Topics it looks like this: CONNECTIONS 4 #130 (=>)


----------



## jinx

Yes, that is the arrow I am talking about. When you click on that arrow does it takes you to the last item your read?


Miss Pam said:


> In my Watched Topics it looks like this: CONNECTIONS 4 #130 (=>)


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


They are adorable!!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm having reheated pizza for lunch.
> I really like your rag rug. That is much fluffier than I expected.


I think Bentley will end up with it. He lives it xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It appears no one likes my idea of just making a bookmark and clicking on it to open connections. This is the way I use to do it before I knew about bookmarks. Click on watched topics at the top of this page. Anything you have responded to will be listed in watch topic. Click on the silly arrow at the right of connection4#130. That will take you to the last post your read. If you click on the words connection4#130 it will take you to the first message. The picture I posted, http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=3&usernum=6493 shows watched topics at the top of the page and it shows a list of my watched topics. See that arrow on the right after the name of the topic? Click that.


I do and have done it that way for ages xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Yup! Do not have to open Paradise at all, just click on the watched topic bookmark. I only have newest topics and watched topics bookmarked. I have the rest of the line filled with other sites I use frequently.


What she said. Easy peasy x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Fish and chips was gorgeous and the bikers wete out in force.


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning from a really cold Southern Indiana, my shoulder is playing up more so I have made an appointment for Monday to see a specialist I was amazed I could be seen so quickly, I want to knit the heel of sons sock but don’t know if my shoulder will like it will give it a go a see!


----------



## jinx

I have a hard time understanding why so many prefer to use the emails. For kicks I looked at the digest this a.m. and of the few topics it listed were 9 about the emails. 
I do understand that they think the forum has too many topics. Gotta pick and choose those that interest you. It is good we have options so we do not lose touch with each other. No way is right or wrong.


PurpleFi said:


> I do and have done it that way for ages xxxxx


 :sm01:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Fish and chips was gorgeous and the bikers wete out in force.


I love seeing the bikes and bikers. So different from what I see over here.


----------



## jinx

I hope the specialist has a good quick pain reliever for you. I am thinking cortizone shot. For me that worked amazingly quick to entirely remove the pain and agony.


binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a really cold Southern Indiana, my shoulder is playing up more so I have made an appointment for Monday to see a specialist I was amazed I could be seen so quickly, I want to knit the heel of sons sock but don't know if my shoulder will like it will give it a go a see!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 1'C (34'F). The temperature is not going to get much warmer than 5'C (41'F) today. The snow/slush is staying up north.
> I had everyone crying at the visitation last night. My family and my SIL's family are not huggers. Well, I hugged everyone as much as they wanted. Except my neice, who had high heels on, and I couldn't hug her easily because she is so much taller than me. My brother had set up a video of family photos and military photos, as his father-in-law was a veteran of the Korean War. There were a number of veterans in uniform, as he had been very active with their group. He even had a citation from the American government for saving a bunch of US soldiers during the Korean war, and a whole row of other medals. The funeral service is today, but I'll be at work.
> My needles were flying when I got home. I managed to get several rows done on the swoncho. I'm trying to decide whether I should put some more colour at the bottom of the big black section.


So nice that everyone needed your hugs last night, well done on being so generous with them, he sounds like he was quite a guy!!! I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you do with your swoncho, although I think it depends on whether your DD likes it?!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Nice photos. They're growing up so fast.


Too fast, I miss them! I think we have only Skyped twice this year, we just haven't got around to it. :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> With word of mouth amplified on social media, that is a very dangerous practice for a business. Local business's are usually better as they have to live in the community where they work. Port Hope isn't that big yet. We can hunt down the business and complain in person.


I had a little virtual walk around Port Hope recently, I hadn't realised you were so near the lake but I guess the clue is in the name.......!!
:sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My vertical sliders tilt down for cleaning as well, but they are so heavy that it takes two of us. One to hold and one to clean. I'd like it if I could take mine out completely. My screens are really hard to take out. I need to get a few of them rescreened and I have to fight with them to get them removed.
> The windows will still be there once you feel like cleaning them. Just don't wait until it's below freezing before getting in the mood.


I may be wrong but windows that come right out are unheard of over here!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Interesting. I never heard of that before. If someone else owns the land do they charge you a fee every month/year?


I think we paid an annual ground rent when we lived across the road in a two-story apartment. I'm also pretty sure that we were offered the leasehold and we bought it before we moved which means that what I said earlier about one not being able to do that with apartments is probably rubbish!!! :sm09: :sm12: :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh my word, what cute kids in those pictures. That cannot be Theo as he was born just last last month.


I know!!! He was two in July!! Charlotte - now known as Charlie - is six and a half!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With word of mouth amplified on social media, that is a very dangerous practice for a business. Local business's are usually better as they have to live in the community where they work. Port Hope isn't that big yet. We can hunt down the business and complain in person.[/quot
> 
> The problem with contractors around here is they do not have a business. They just show up at the door in a truck painted to look authentic. Take the money and drive away never to be seen again.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what they do!! Over here, we now have companies that register with one of several websites, Rated People, Trust a Trader and lots more. You can check out their reviews online and contact previous companies to check they are ok. I have used these services a few times and so far, have done ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It appears no one likes my idea of just making a bookmark and clicking on it to open connections. This is the way I use to do it before I knew about bookmarks. Click on watched topics at the top of this page. Anything you have responded to will be listed in watch topic. Click on the silly arrow at the right of connection4#130. That will take you to the last post your read. If you click on the words connection4#130 it will take you to the first message. The picture I posted, http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=3&usernum=6493 shows watched topics at the top of the page and it shows a list of my watched topics. See that arrow on the right after the name of the topic? Click that.


That's what I'm was doing until I remembered that I had KP on my desk top!! :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Who does the upkeep on the common areas?


You generally have a management company who are paid monthly by all of the residents.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm in the doghouse, I forgot to order Moms groceries last night. Just got it done at 4:30 a.m. I will have to worm my way out of this one as she doesn't like change! I'm going back to bed now....zzzzzzzz


You have choices here. You can blame the Internet or the supermarket or your computer. You could even be really mean and convince your mum that she didn't ask you to order groceries!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> What wonderful photos!!! xxxooo


Thanks dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> They are adorable!!


Thanks Lisa, would love to have a cuddle with them!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Fish and chips was gorgeous and the bikers wete out in force.


I bet they were a really scary buch in their youth!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a really cold Southern Indiana, my shoulder is playing up more so I have made an appointment for Monday to see a specialist I was amazed I could be seen so quickly, I want to knit the heel of sons sock but don't know if my shoulder will like it will give it a go a see!


Glad you got a quick appointment, don't go making it worse now!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales. I'm still not getting my notification e-mails and now it only opens on when I last got notification which was page 301. Does anyone now how I can fix it so it opens on the last page I read? Nothing planned again for today, still just waiting, at least I'm plodding through some of my stash. Off to catch up now and tick my boxes AGAIN. Back later. xx


Go to watched topics, if someone has posted since you last looked it will say new posts in front of the topic title. After the topic title you will see the following sign in blue ( = > ) click on that blue sign and it takes you to where you ended your last look.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Go to watched topics, if someone has posted since you last looked it will say new posts in front of the topic title. After the topic title you will see the following sign in blue ( = > ) click on that blue sign and it takes you to where you ended your last look.


Hi dear, how are you, enjoying your break I hope? See you soon!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


Great pictures


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, how are you, enjoying your break I hope? See you soon!! xxxx


I'm ok thanks, enjoying coffee and cake at the moment :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Go to watched topics, if someone has posted since you last looked it will say new posts in front of the topic title. After the topic title you will see the following sign in blue ( = > ) click on that blue sign and it takes you to where you ended your last look.


Hey thanks that worked, now to remember that next time I'm on. xx :sm24: :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey thanks that worked, now to remember that next time I'm on. xx :sm24: :sm16:


I use that all the time now. I opted out of the emails years ago, I didn't want stuff cluttering up my email inbox. I also look at newest topics and open those that have interesting titles, I don't bother with the digest


----------



## jinx

I thought you did not have an arrow?


Barn-dweller said:


> Hey thanks that worked, now to remember that next time I'm on. xx :sm24: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I thought you did not have an arrow?


I haven't got one by the Connections4 130 heading, was I looking in the wrong place? I probably was, but I'm now on the current page thankfully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I use that all the time now. I opted out of the emails years ago, I didn't want stuff cluttering up my email inbox. I also look at newest topics and open those that have interesting titles, I don't bother with the digest


I like skipping through it, I sometimes pick up good patterns, but don't through all the topics. xx


----------



## jinx

Glad you got it now.


Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't got one by the Connections4 130 heading, was I looking in the wrong place? I probably was, but I'm now on the current page thankfully. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a cloudy, breezy Wales, it's quite a cold wind as well. Still having problems with my e-mail notifications, they keep unticking themselves. Oh well as long as I can find you all I will try and keep up. My mojo has got up and gone so it will probably be another knitting day although I am running out of ideas of what to do next. 1898 hats are to the fore at the moment but will soon get fed up of those. Back later must go off and tick my boxes again. xx


Ooooooo. I can't wait to see a pic of those!! ???? talk about love


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Mine's the same, I'm getting nothing from KP at all without searching for it and ticking the boxes again doesn't seem to make any difference. Fortunately, I know where you are all hiding!! Cool and grey here today as well so will do a little bit more gardening shortly and then we are off to the cinema to see Johnny English. Being as it's half term, I bet it will be full of kids!! :sm16: Catch you later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


I just go to "my posts" click on the latest one and i can catch up where i left off.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> This hat is a really nice interesting hat I have made loads of them
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andohalambo-hat


That is a fun one to make. I made three or four when you first got the pattern. Turns out real cute


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Yeah, cos you wouldn't want to win it if it was less than $50 million!!!! :sm09: My fingers, toes and everything else are crossed for you dear!! xxxx


Ours was 1.6 billion , but we didn't win. In gonna keep trying though.


----------



## linkan

Laaaaaazy day ! I've not done anything. I just want to sleeeeeep.
My mojo left years ago and that little [email protected]$# ain't coming back apparently. 

I watched mile22 last night, what a twist! I feel like mark wahlbergs character is alot like the real person lol.

I've got a book of animals to get through y'all and no drive to pick it up at all! Dd1 got her medical assistance so she goes to the docter Nov.2, she'll have a more real due date then. 

I've got dogs teething tho get me to hold them like babies. Poor Rocky misses his mum still, he won't hardly leave my side still. In sitting in the bed and he's curled up in front of me up against my feet lol. 
Alright love y'all, time to move, whether i want to or not!????????xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm at Stephens. Sues not too clever so I think she may take the day off tomorrow. That's not like her.i haven't any news today. I go home tomorrow and do some Asda shopping. I was thinking I was getting down on groceries and realised I didn't go last week.

I'm getting excited about next week. I wish you were all coming but I don think we'd all get in the sitting room together. 

I'll catch up


----------



## Islander

Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens. Sues not too clever so I think she may take the day off tomorrow. That's not like her.i haven't any news today. I go home tomorrow and do some Asda shopping. I was thinking I was getting down on groceries and realised I didn't go last week.
> 
> I'm getting excited about next week. I wish you were all coming but I don think we'd all get in the sitting room together.
> 
> I'll catch up


It would be like playing Twister would it! I'll be with you all in thought. Be bad. oxoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


Beautiful children. How old is Charlotte now. She's quite the little lady isn't she? I forget...have you met Theo ?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens. Sues not too clever so I think she may take the day off tomorrow. That's not like her.i haven't any news today. I go home tomorrow and do some Asda shopping. I was thinking I was getting down on groceries and realised I didn't go last week.
> 
> I'm getting excited about next week. I wish you were all coming but I don think we'd all get in the sitting room together.
> 
> I'll catch up


I'm getting excited and won't even be there, make sure you all post a lot and send photos. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx


Happy Birthday to Mr. J hope he enjoys his fish and chips. Sounds as though you've got the roof sorted, good for you. Hope the rest of the day is as successful. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> It would be like playing Twister would it! I'll be with you all in thought. Be bad. oxoxoxo


We will be very bad......


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx


Happy birthday Mr J. Hope you enjoyed your fish andchips.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Mr J. Hope you enjoyed your fish andchips.


We did, nice end to a perfect day. xoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx


Happy birthday to Mr J. Enjoy your fish n chips


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. My sleeping schedule is a bit off. I got up at 1 a.m. Luckily I can go with the flo and sleep when I can and get up whenever.
My excitement for yesterday was washing the window in the office/craft room. I wisely? allowed Mr. Wonderful to do the outside of the storm window. Now I have to shut my mouth about the streaks. After all it is clean and the streaks do not show when the sun is not shining. My excitement planned for today is washing the kitchen window. A real challenge as the sink is in front of it. I do lead an exciting life, don't I?


----------



## jinx

Glad you had a nice pleasant day with Mr. J.


Islander said:


> We did, nice end to a perfect day. xoxo


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens. Sues not too clever so I think she may take the day off tomorrow. That's not like her.i haven't any news today. I go home tomorrow and do some Asda shopping. I was thinking I was getting down on groceries and realised I didn't go last week.
> 
> I'm getting excited about next week. I wish you were all coming but I don think we'd all get in the sitting room together.
> 
> I'll catch up


We will all be there in spirit. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. They've said we might have snow in Scotland, North Wales and more worrying mid-Wales on the mountains. As we live in the foothills anything might happen. Off shopping in a minute, yes jinx it is only Thursday but we're running out of food. Oh dear, DH has had to order more logs in, what a shame. See you all later, have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My sleeping schedule is a bit off. I got up at 1 a.m. Luckily I can go with the flo and sleep when I can and get up whenever.
> My excitement for yesterday was washing the window in the office/craft room. I wisely? allowed Mr. Wonderful to do the outside of the storm window. Now I have to shut my mouth about the streaks. After all it is clean and the streaks do not show when the sun is not shining. My excitement planned for today is washing the kitchen window. A real challenge as the sink is in front of it. I do lead an exciting life, don't I?


What a shame your sleeping schedule is off, you've being doing quite well lately, on the other hand it is back to where you were before you were ill so perhaps things are getting back to normal. Don't overdo it with the window cleaning, just don't look out of them when the sun is shining. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> What a shame your sleeping schedule is off, you've being doing quite well lately, on the other hand it is back to where you were before you were ill so perhaps things are getting back to normal. Don't overdo it with the window cleaning, just don't look out of them when the sun is shining. xx :sm09:


Happy Thursday! My sleeping has been a problem for years. I cannot fix it so I learned to live with it. I am feeling much better. No longer have to lay down to breath. I can do chores but only do one thing and then have to rest. I rest sitting up at the computer reading messages from my friends from across the pond. I think Mr. Wonderful is going to catch on soon that the chores I dislike doing are the ones I am still too weak to do. :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I'm ok thanks, enjoying coffee and cake at the moment :sm24:


Sounds perfect!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I like skipping through it, I sometimes pick up good patterns, but don't through all the topics. xx


I do the same. I like the pictures and have picked up some very nice patterns from there!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning fro a nearly sunny Surrey. Definitely getting colder here and working up to the Arctic blast for next week. I have all my thermals out to take to Susan's.

Rag rag is over half way now and I am pleased with the results so far, it is going to be quite heavy, but that doesn't matter, I shall use it a the top of a floor cushion.

Laundry day today and sorting out my case for next week. Then I'd better ind a small project to take with me. Not sure what atm.

Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I do the same. I like the pictures and have picked up some very nice patterns from there!! xx


I don't seem to have time to look at anything other that Connections.x


----------



## jinx

You need not bother looking at newest pictures this morning. The attic was invaded and there is little of interest to see there.


London Girl said:


> I do the same. I like the pictures and have picked up some very nice patterns from there!! xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Laaaaaazy day ! I've not done anything. I just want to sleeeeeep.
> My mojo left years ago and that little [email protected]$# ain't coming back apparently.
> 
> I watched mile22 last night, what a twist! I feel like mark wahlbergs character is alot like the real person lol.
> 
> I've got a book of animals to get through y'all and no drive to pick it up at all! Dd1 got her medical assistance so she goes to the docter Nov.2, she'll have a more real due date then.
> 
> I've got dogs teething tho get me to hold them like babies. Poor Rocky misses his mum still, he won't hardly leave my side still. In sitting in the bed and he's curled up in front of me up against my feet lol.
> Alright love y'all, time to move, whether i want to or not!????????xoxo


Haven't seen that film but I think Mark Wahlberg is great, will have to watch out for it! I can imagine how poor little Rocky must feel, was there no way he could go with them? What sort of animal book have you got? Sounds interesting!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My sleeping schedule is a bit off. I got up at 1 a.m. Luckily I can go with the flo and sleep when I can and get up whenever.
> My excitement for yesterday was washing the window in the office/craft room. I wisely? allowed Mr. Wonderful to do the outside of the storm window. Now I have to shut my mouth about the streaks. After all it is clean and the streaks do not show when the sun is not shining. My excitement planned for today is washing the kitchen window. A real challenge as the sink is in front of it. I do lead an exciting life, don't I?


Just do't go overdoing it. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx


Wishing Mr J a very happy birthday, hope you both have a very good day!! Glad things have started to go your way again, long may it last!! xxxx

So sorry, I didn't realise this post was from yesterday but glad all was well and the fish and chips were good!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I don't seem to have time to look at anything other that Connections.x


Some days I do not even have time to read connections. Right now I am setting the computers timer for 30 minutes. Then I do a chore and come back to my comfy chair and relax for another 30 minutes. That gives me a lot of time during the day to play on the computer and craft.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Some days I do not even have time to read connections. Right now I am setting the computers timer for 30 minutes. Then I do a chore and come back to my comfy chair and relax for another 30 minutes. That gives me a lot of time during the day to play on the computer and craft.


You sound very organized, come and teach me ho to do that. xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Just do't go overdoing it. xxxx


No worry about over doing it. When one is short of breath they are forced to sit or lay and relax a bit.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Beautiful children. How old is Charlotte now. She's quite the little lady isn't she? I forget...have you met Theo ?


Met Theo last year when he was about one year old but of course, he didn't know us so we never really got a cuddle with him, he was too shy. Charlotte, on the other hand was fine, had a sleepover here with Liv on her own and was happy to go out with us without her mum & dad. However, whenever we Skype, she goes all shy and runs away! Theo just wants to take the tablet away and play with it!! Charlotte was six in May!! How that time has flown!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm getting excited and won't even be there, make sure you all post a lot and send photos. xx


We will, on both counts!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My sleeping schedule is a bit off. I got up at 1 a.m. Luckily I can go with the flo and sleep when I can and get up whenever.
> My excitement for yesterday was washing the window in the office/craft room. I wisely? allowed Mr. Wonderful to do the outside of the storm window. Now I have to shut my mouth about the streaks. After all it is clean and the streaks do not show when the sun is not shining. My excitement planned for today is washing the kitchen window. A real challenge as the sink is in front of it. I do lead an exciting life, don't I?


You go carefully now!! My kitchen window is also behind the sink and DH manages to splash suds up it every time he does the washing up! However, the window opens outwards so I can go round to the outside and and clean it from there but I don't do it very often! :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday! My sleeping has been a problem for years. I cannot fix it so I learned to live with it. I am feeling much better. No longer have to lay down to breath. I can do chores but only do one thing and then have to rest. I rest sitting up at the computer reading messages from my friends from across the pond. I think Mr. Wonderful is going to catch on soon that the chores I dislike doing are the ones I am still too weak to do. :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


That sounds very reasonable to me!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I don't seem to have time to look at anything other that Connections.x


Well, I'm not such a busy lady as you, although I could be if I had the energy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright but chilly (13'C) London!! Nothing on the calendar for today so I shall be tackling another little section of the garden, Taking an old table that has been in the garage from before we moved here, apart to go to the dump and I would like to fit some sewing in too. All that after I've put last night's knitting right, cannot knit in the dark and watch TV at the same time!! Catch you later, have a good day/nigh/afternoon/evening etc!! By the way, anyone heard from Judi?xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> You go carefully now!! My kitchen window is also behind the sink and DH manages to splash suds up it every time he does the washing up! However, the window opens outwards so I can go round to the outside and and clean it from there but I don't do it very often! :sm12:


See you have tip out windows. :sm02: We have storm windows outside our regular thermopane windows. Have to take thermopanes out and then wash the inside of the storm windows then go outside and wash the outside of the storm windows. I will have Mr. Wonderful help me up onto the cupboard to preform my chore of the day. Then I will be too tired to clean the toilets which is the next chore on the list.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). At least it isn't raining/sleeting/snowing. 
I get to drive mum's car today. I'm driving a couple of co-workers to a meeting 1/2 hour away from work and north of Toronto. My bosses boss drove the last time, so I was asked this time. My mum's car is easier for everyone to get in and out. I don't know why we don't have a web camera installed in the conference room in our office, then we could video conference and wouldn't have to drive anywhere, except when they wanted to show us their faciilities.
I worked a bit on my brioche hat. I'm not nearly as far along as Lisa. Sorry, my stitches are stretched out by the cable.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> "My Posts" take me to the last post I made. Maybe "my topics" work for you as you start this topic.


I tried the "My Posts" and it worked.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> KP is just getting weirder by the week... the last post didn't show the quote properly and quite often I can't log out of it.


The first quote ended at the [/quot instead of quote] 
:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I think Bentley will end up with it. He lives it xx


I usually end up fighting with one of the cats whenever something I make becomes big enough for them to lay on. The only thing they don't lay on, is the blanket that I made specifically for them.
I also end up with emptied out project bags because the cats like my bags, and I'm afraid their digging will damage something.
One of my kitties used to sit beside me while I was knitting and kept all the other kitties away, but she has quit that job.
I hope Bentley uses "his" rug.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Fish and chips was gorgeous and the bikers wete out in force.


That looks like the bike clubs around here, mostly seniors.
I did see a single "Hell's Angel" on the highway. 
I'm glad you enjoyed your fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a really cold Southern Indiana, my shoulder is playing up more so I have made an appointment for Monday to see a specialist I was amazed I could be seen so quickly, I want to knit the heel of sons sock but don't know if my shoulder will like it will give it a go a see!


I hope you stopped if your shoulder disagreed.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So nice that everyone needed your hugs last night, well done on being so generous with them, he sounds like he was quite a guy!!! I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you do with your swoncho, although I think it depends on whether your DD likes it?!! :sm09: xx


DD loves the colours, she picked them out.
She wants it a little longer but said that colour at the bottom of the black didn't matter.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I had a little virtual walk around Port Hope recently, I hadn't realised you were so near the lake but I guess the clue is in the name.......!!
> :sm16: :sm23:


It hasn't been a "port" since the 1960's when the ferry stopped coming to Port Hope.
I can see the lake from the end of my subdivision. I'm about a mile from the lake and up a slight hill.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I usually end up fighting with one of the cats whenever something I make becomes big enough for them to lay on. The only thing they don't lay on, is the blanket that I made specifically for them.
> I also end up with emptied out project bags because the cats like my bags, and I'm afraid their digging will damage something.
> One of my kitties used to sit beside me while I was knitting and kept all the other kitties away, but she has quit that job.
> I hope Bentley uses "his" rug.


Their antics remind a bit of children.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> This hat is a really nice interesting hat I have made loads of them
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andohalambo-hat





linkan said:


> That is a fun one to make. I made three or four when you first got the pattern. Turns out real cute


I'm going to try that one. I have a lot of variegated yarn.
Thanks Lisa and Angela.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). At least it isn't raining/sleeting/snowing.
> I get to drive mum's car today. I'm driving a couple of co-workers to a meeting 1/2 hour away from work and north of Toronto. My bosses boss drove the last time, so I was asked this time. My mum's car is easier for everyone to get in and out. I don't know why we don't have a web camera installed in the conference room in our office, then we could video conference and wouldn't have to drive anywhere, except when they wanted to show us their faciilities.
> I worked a bit on my brioche hat. I'm not nearly as far along as Lisa. Sorry, my stitches are stretched out by the cable.


Looking good xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Laaaaaazy day ! I've not done anything. I just want to sleeeeeep.
> My mojo left years ago and that little [email protected]$# ain't coming back apparently.
> 
> I watched mile22 last night, what a twist! I feel like mark wahlbergs character is alot like the real person lol.
> 
> I've got a book of animals to get through y'all and no drive to pick it up at all! Dd1 got her medical assistance so she goes to the docter Nov.2, she'll have a more real due date then.
> 
> I've got dogs teething tho get me to hold them like babies. Poor Rocky misses his mum still, he won't hardly leave my side still. In sitting in the bed and he's curled up in front of me up against my feet lol.
> Alright love y'all, time to move, whether i want to or not!????????xoxo


He doesn't want you to leave too.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens. Sues not too clever so I think she may take the day off tomorrow. That's not like her.i haven't any news today. I go home tomorrow and do some Asda shopping. I was thinking I was getting down on groceries and realised I didn't go last week.
> 
> I'm getting excited about next week. I wish you were all coming but I don think we'd all get in the sitting room together.
> 
> I'll catch up


If we all came over in the summer, we could sit on chairs on the lawn. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx


I'm a day out. Happy "Boxing Day" birthday to Mr J. I hope you both had a good day.
It's good that you can take that one item off the list.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My sleeping schedule is a bit off. I got up at 1 a.m. Luckily I can go with the flo and sleep when I can and get up whenever.
> My excitement for yesterday was washing the window in the office/craft room. I wisely? allowed Mr. Wonderful to do the outside of the storm window. Now I have to shut my mouth about the streaks. After all it is clean and the streaks do not show when the sun is not shining. My excitement planned for today is washing the kitchen window. A real challenge as the sink is in front of it. I do lead an exciting life, don't I?


Somebody's got to do it, right?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. They've said we might have snow in Scotland, North Wales and more worrying mid-Wales on the mountains. As we live in the foothills anything might happen. Off shopping in a minute, yes jinx it is only Thursday but we're running out of food. Oh dear, DH has had to order more logs in, what a shame. See you all later, have a good day. xx


I hope those logs are already cut.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro a nearly sunny Surrey. Definitely getting colder here and working up to the Arctic blast for next week. I have all my thermals out to take to Susan's.
> 
> Rag rag is over half way now and I am pleased with the results so far, it is going to be quite heavy, but that doesn't matter, I shall use it a the top of a floor cushion.
> 
> Laundry day today and sorting out my case for next week. Then I'd better ind a small project to take with me. Not sure what atm.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


You'll need something simple that you can knit and chat.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I don't seem to have time to look at anything other that Connections.x


Me too.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You need not bother looking at newest pictures this morning. The attic was invaded and there is little of interest to see there.


The attic was invaded by what?? I thought the dwellers were already there and who else would want to go there?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Some days I do not even have time to read connections. Right now I am setting the computers timer for 30 minutes. Then I do a chore and come back to my comfy chair and relax for another 30 minutes. That gives me a lot of time during the day to play on the computer and craft.


That's my problem. I get on the computer and times flys by.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> See you have tip out windows. :sm02: We have storm windows outside our regular thermopane windows. Have to take thermopanes out and then wash the inside of the storm windows then go outside and wash the outside of the storm windows. I will have Mr. Wonderful help me up onto the cupboard to preform my chore of the day. Then I will be too tired to clean the toilets which is the next chore on the list.


I'd like to be "too tired" for that chore too. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> I usually end up fighting with one of the cats whenever something I make becomes big enough for them to lay on. The only thing they don't lay on, is the blanket that I made specifically for them.
> I also end up with emptied out project bags because the cats like my bags, and I'm afraid their digging will damage something.
> One of my kitties used to sit beside me while I was knitting and kept all the other kitties away, but she has quit that job.
> I hope Bentley uses "his" rug.





jinx said:


> Their antics remind a bit of children.


They are my "furbabies"

:sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Looking good xxx


Thanks. Once I've completed 4" of the one colour brioche, the pattern switches to the 2 colour brioche.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> The attic was invaded by what?? I thought the dwellers were already there and who else would want to go there?


Typo. The attic has invaded newest pictures. They are posting pictures to insult and belittle other members.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Typo. The attic has invaded newest pictures. They are posting pictures to insult and belittle other members.


ugg. I'm glad I don't have time to look at that.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like the perfect pattern to learn brioche on.


nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. Once I've completed 4" of the one colour brioche, the pattern switches to the 2 colour brioche.


----------



## nitz8catz

Thanks for the tip about the arrow beside "My Posts" but I think I'll go back to the backwards way that I usually post. It's less confusing to me ???
It's time for me to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> See you have tip out windows. :sm02: We have storm windows outside our regular thermopane windows. Have to take thermopanes out and then wash the inside of the storm windows then go outside and wash the outside of the storm windows. I will have Mr. Wonderful help me up onto the cupboard to preform my chore of the day. Then I will be too tired to clean the toilets which is the next chore on the list.


You are definitely getting better if you can tackle that, well done!! The toilets will still be there tomorrow!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). At least it isn't raining/sleeting/snowing.
> I get to drive mum's car today. I'm driving a couple of co-workers to a meeting 1/2 hour away from work and north of Toronto. My bosses boss drove the last time, so I was asked this time. My mum's car is easier for everyone to get in and out. I don't know why we don't have a web camera installed in the conference room in our office, then we could video conference and wouldn't have to drive anywhere, except when they wanted to show us their faciilities.
> I worked a bit on my brioche hat. I'm not nearly as far along as Lisa. Sorry, my stitches are stretched out by the cable.


That's looking very nice. In my ignorance, I always thought that brioche was two-colour?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> DD loves the colours, she picked them out.
> She wants it a little longer but said that colour at the bottom of the black didn't matter.


That didn't help much, did it?!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It hasn't been a "port" since the 1960's when the ferry stopped coming to Port Hope.
> I can see the lake from the end of my subdivision. I'm about a mile from the lake and up a slight hill.


Good to be up a hill, however slight, in case the lake overflows!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. Once I've completed 4" of the one colour brioche, the pattern switches to the 2 colour brioche.


Ok, you've answered my earlier question!!


----------



## London Girl

Garage cleared, nice and tidy now. If I could only get my DD to come and take her car top box away, we'd have so much more room!! Anyway, shed emptied and rubbish taken to the tip, car vacuumed out and I'm ready for some lunch!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Yes, that is the arrow I am talking about. When you click on that arrow does it takes you to the last item your read?


Yes! :sm02: I just did that this morning. And I've re-ticked my notifications and it says it's updated but we'll see about that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I have a hard time understanding why so many prefer to use the emails. For kicks I looked at the digest this a.m. and of the few topics it listed were 9 about the emails.
> I do understand that they think the forum has too many topics. Gotta pick and choose those that interest you. It is good we have options so we do not lose touch with each other. No way is right or wrong.
> 
> :sm01:


I like the e-mails because they let me know when someone has posted so I check in a bit more often. Just the way it works best for me. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope those logs are already cut.


Split, dried and ready to burn. All they need is for him to bring them in. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx


A belated happy birthday to Mr. J. So glad for you that the roofing will be taken care of! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yes! :sm02: I just did that this morning. And I've re-ticked my notifications and it says it's updated but we'll see about that. xxxooo


I bet it isn't, I've been re-ticking mine for days now and still not joy. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> We will all be there in spirit. :sm24:


We definitely will! So glad you are feeling well enough to do a little bit each day. Great progress! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. They've said we might have snow in Scotland, North Wales and more worrying mid-Wales on the mountains. As we live in the foothills anything might happen. Off shopping in a minute, yes jinx it is only Thursday but we're running out of food. Oh dear, DH has had to order more logs in, what a shame. See you all later, have a good day. xx


Stay warm and hopefully no snow. We're supposed to have rain and get quite breezy this afternoon - hold onto the hat time! Rain for a couple of days and then back to dry for a couple of days. Tis the season! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Stay warm and hopefully no snow. We're supposed to have rain and get quite breezy this afternoon - hold onto the hat time! Rain for a couple of days and then back to dry for a couple of days. Tis the season! xxxooo


More logs are ordered and the freezer is replenished and most importantly the TM has been stocked up. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). At least it isn't raining/sleeting/snowing.
> I get to drive mum's car today. I'm driving a couple of co-workers to a meeting 1/2 hour away from work and north of Toronto. My bosses boss drove the last time, so I was asked this time. My mum's car is easier for everyone to get in and out. I don't know why we don't have a web camera installed in the conference room in our office, then we could video conference and wouldn't have to drive anywhere, except when they wanted to show us their faciilities.
> I worked a bit on my brioche hat. I'm not nearly as far along as Lisa. Sorry, my stitches are stretched out by the cable.


Your brioche is looking great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> ugg. I'm glad I don't have time to look at that.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Garage cleared, nice and tidy now. If I could only get my DD to come and take her car top box away, we'd have so much more room!! Anyway, shed emptied and rubbish taken to the tip, car vacuumed out and I'm ready for some lunch!!! xxxx


Well done! You accomplished a lot! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet it isn't, I've been re-ticking mine for days now and still not joy. xx


I'm definitely not holding my breath! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> More logs are ordered and the freezer is replenished and most importantly the TM has been stocked up. xx


Definitely most important! xxxooo


----------



## Nushie01079

Looks good!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> You'll need something simple that you can knit and chat.


Very simple. I've found some grey sparkly yarn so I think I'll make DD a cowl xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, it's getting dark so quickly now, and the forecast is to be cold, prob ably because sue and Stephen are on holiday again and our sisters are coming. It's supposed to be from the Arctic. Just saying. 

I'm back home now. Going to catchup, Sue stayed off work today, I left her fast asleep , best thing for her.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). At least it isn't raining/sleeting/snowing.
> I get to drive mum's car today. I'm driving a couple of co-workers to a meeting 1/2 hour away from work and north of Toronto. My bosses boss drove the last time, so I was asked this time. My mum's car is easier for everyone to get in and out. I don't know why we don't have a web camera installed in the conference room in our office, then we could video conference and wouldn't have to drive anywhere, except when they wanted to show us their faciilities.
> I worked a bit on my brioche hat. I'm not nearly as far along as Lisa. Sorry, my stitches are stretched out by the cable.


O I c....ta...you've got the same counter tops as I have.....


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I like the e-mails because they let me know when someone has posted so I check in a bit more often. Just the way it works best for me. xxxooo


Yes, I am the same but it's impossible at the moment!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> More logs are ordered and the freezer is replenished and most importantly the TM has been stocked up. xx


Yep, you can get by without a lot of things but never the TM!!!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well done! You accomplished a lot! xxxooo


Didn't do quite so well this afternoon, didn't get out in the garden for a start but I've taken down a pair of curtains, taken them to pieces and I'm now trying to make them into one big curtain but I've run out of steam again now!! :sm23: :sm19: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to try that one. I have a lot of variegated yarn.
> Thanks Lisa and Angela.


Your welcome it's the only hat I like to wear as it stays on nice and knitting it is fun variegated is perfect for this pattern!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had the shock of my life, a KP e-mail came through, not sure how long it will last. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes, I am the same but it's impossible at the moment!! xxxxx


It definitely is. My notifications became unchecked from earlier and I'm still not receiving any KP e-mails. Very strange! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Didn't do quite so well this afternoon, didn't get out in the garden for a start but I've taken down a pair of curtains, taken them to pieces and I'm now trying to make them into one big curtain but I've run out of steam again now!! :sm23: :sm19: :sm16: xxxx


Well at least you made a start. Sometimes that's half the battle! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It definitely is. My notifications became unchecked from earlier and I'm still not receiving any KP e-mails. Very strange! xxxooo


Just had another notification this end, perhaps they are beginning to sort things, we'll see in the morning if it has lasted the night. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had another notification this end, perhaps they are beginning to sort things, we'll see in the morning if it has lasted the night. xx


Yes, I just got a notification, too! Fingers crossed it holds! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I forget to post pictures of my Kiwi gks in Vietnam but here's a new one. Theo went to the kitchen to ask for more pancakes!


Oh my gosh they are getting so grown ! I remembermaking a little crown hat for her when she was born .. 
Where do the days go?

I lost a whole day this week. I thought it was Tuesday, but it was Wednesday..and i didn't realizeit till nearly midnight when mrE. told me, so it was Thursday before i knew it.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


That's a great photo! It would look great in a frame for a nightstand.


----------



## Miss Pam

Yay! I got another notification email. ☺ xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yay! I got another notification email. ☺ xxxooo


Yep, mine are coming through too, long may it last. xx


----------



## jinx

Whatever works best for you is the way to go.


Miss Pam said:


> I like the e-mails because they let me know when someone has posted so I check in a bit more often. Just the way it works best for me. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

This is the book of animals. They are so cute. And they are crochet. The tough part is that it's written with UK terms. And quite confusing at some points. She states that dc is sc... Except when it's not... ? What? Right? Is that not confusing...

I'm going to try some freeform crochet once i complete it for that masters class look.. We shall see lol.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Didn't do quite so well this afternoon, didn't get out in the garden for a start but I've taken down a pair of curtains, taken them to pieces and I'm now trying to make them into one big curtain but I've run out of steam again now!! :sm23: :sm19: :sm16: xxxx


I did not do what I had planned to do either. I was just going to move the chair next to the window and ended up rearranging everything in the room. Mr. Wonderful would often move his chair, bump the table, and dislodge the plug for the internet. So I moved the chair and the table, and plugged the internet into a different plug. Then I rested. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Whatever works best for you is the way to go.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I did not do what I had planned to do either. I was just going to move the chair next to the window and ended up rearranging everything in the room. Mr. Wonderful would often move his chair, bump the table, and dislodge the plug for the internet. So I moved the chair and the table, and plugged the internet into a different plug. Then I rested. Tomorrow is another day.


You did a lot even if it wasn't what you had planned to do. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from Wales, the sky is blue out the back and black out the front so anything could happen, I am looking out the back at the moment. Thought about doing the ironing but then blanked my mind, if it's going to have stupid thoughts like that. Maybe tomorrow. Back later. Have a good Friday. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, the sky is blue out the back and black out the front so anything could happen, I am looking out the back at the moment. Thought about doing the ironing but then blanked my mind, if it's going to have stupid thoughts like that. Maybe tomorrow. Back later. Have a good Friday. xx


Morning. Stay in the back. black skies are depressing to me. My sky is black also, but it is almost 4 a.m.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. The leaves are blowing of the trees, a real autumn day.

Am off to do some shopping in town this morning and this afternoon as the craft cafe is closed a couple of the girls are coming here for a crafty afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. The leaves are blowing of the trees, a real autumn day.
> 
> Am off to do some shopping in town this morning and this afternoon as the craft cafe is closed a couple of the girls are coming here for a crafty afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Good morning, no rain yet but something is definitely going to happen soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, no rain yet but something is definitely going to happen soon. xx


I'll try to keep it here, it's not too heavy atm. How are you today. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'll try to keep it here, it's not too heavy atm. How are you today. xx


I'm fine, still in limbo but getting quite used to it, getting a lot of pointless knitting done, but did succumb to more yarn yesterday so might start another shawl, I only went in for buttons. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Yay, I got an email from KP!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Well at least you made a start. Sometimes that's half the battle! xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh they are getting so grown ! I remembermaking a little crown hat for her when she was born ..
> Where do the days go?
> 
> I lost a whole day this week. I thought it was Tuesday, but it was Wednesday..and i didn't realizeit till nearly midnight when mrE. told me, so it was Thursday before i knew it.


Don't worry about, plenty more days around to play with!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay, I got an email from KP!!!!!


I wonder how long it will last this time. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> This is the book of animals. They are so cute. And they are crochet. The tough part is that it's written with UK terms. And quite confusing at some points. She states that dc is sc... Except when it's not... ? What? Right? Is that not confusing...
> 
> I'm going to try some freeform crochet once i complete it for that masters class look.. We shall see lol.


Oh wow, they are so _cute_!!! Yes, those instructions do sound very confusing!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I did not do what I had planned to do either. I was just going to move the chair next to the window and ended up rearranging everything in the room. Mr. Wonderful would often move his chair, bump the table, and dislodge the plug for the internet. So I moved the chair and the table, and plugged the internet into a different plug. Then I rested. Tomorrow is another day.


.......and your internet - and us on KP - will remain undisturbed, good job!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull, chilly (11'C) and wet London! Have the lamp on next to me, it's that dark!!

Got to go and jump on a bus to the shops in a minute, to get some heading tape for the curtains I am playing with but will be back later!!

Lots of love to you all, where is Judi????!!!! .....andPolly? xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). There are scattered showers about, but haven't seen any here.
The trip to Toronto yesterday was fairly uneventful. We got lost again. That's two for two. My co-pilot had Google maps on his cell phone and sent us through a subdivision to get us back on track. This meeting was more interesting than the last meeting that we had there.
I was tired when I went to Knit Night so I didn't stay the full time. 
I ended up frogging my brioche. I couldnt' figure out why I had an odd ridge, until I counted the stitches. I had 3 too many stitches. (Why didn't I count earlier) So I'm starting that one over again.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull, chilly (11'C) and wet London! Have the lamp on next to me, it's that dark!!
> 
> Got to go and jump on a bus to the shops in a minute, to get some heading tape for the curtains I am playing with but will be back later!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, where is Judi????!!!! .....andPolly? xxxxxxx


Have an uneventful trip.
I'll take double-digit temperatures, even if it's dark.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine, still in limbo but getting quite used to it, getting a lot of pointless knitting done, but did succumb to more yarn yesterday so might start another shawl, I only went in for buttons. xx :sm16: :sm16:


That happens to me all the time. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. The leaves are blowing of the trees, a real autumn day.
> 
> Am off to do some shopping in town this morning and this afternoon as the craft cafe is closed a couple of the girls are coming here for a crafty afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Have a fun crafty day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Stay in the back. black skies are depressing to me. My sky is black also, but it is almost 4 a.m.


If your sky wasn't black, I'd be worried. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I did not do what I had planned to do either. I was just going to move the chair next to the window and ended up rearranging everything in the room. Mr. Wonderful would often move his chair, bump the table, and dislodge the plug for the internet. So I moved the chair and the table, and plugged the internet into a different plug. Then I rested. Tomorrow is another day.


Wow, you must be feeling a little better.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> This is the book of animals. They are so cute. And they are crochet. The tough part is that it's written with UK terms. And quite confusing at some points. She states that dc is sc... Except when it's not... ? What? Right? Is that not confusing...
> 
> I'm going to try some freeform crochet once i complete it for that masters class look.. We shall see lol.


They are cute. Good luck with the instructions.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh they are getting so grown ! I remembermaking a little crown hat for her when she was born ..
> Where do the days go?
> 
> I lost a whole day this week. I thought it was Tuesday, but it was Wednesday..and i didn't realizeit till nearly midnight when mrE. told me, so it was Thursday before i knew it.


I've done that before. Now I have all my electronic stuff telling me what day it is, including the alarm clock beside my bed.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Didn't do quite so well this afternoon, didn't get out in the garden for a start but I've taken down a pair of curtains, taken them to pieces and I'm now trying to make them into one big curtain but I've run out of steam again now!! :sm23: :sm19: :sm16: xxxx


That's a start.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> O I c....ta...you've got the same counter tops as I have.....


So I'd feel right at home in your kitchen :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's getting dark so quickly now, and the forecast is to be cold, prob ably because sue and Stephen are on holiday again and our sisters are coming. It's supposed to be from the Arctic. Just saying.
> 
> I'm back home now. Going to catchup, Sue stayed off work today, I left her fast asleep , best thing for her.


If it's too cold, you have to just stay inside and knit and drink wine.
I hope Sue is feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Very simple. I've found some grey sparkly yarn so I think I'll make DD a cowl xx


A number of people were making a headband filled with roving. I haven't found the pattern yet, but it looked soft and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Your brioche is looking great! xxxooo


Hopefully it will look good 2nd time too. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> More logs are ordered and the freezer is replenished and most importantly the TM has been stocked up. xx


Glad to hear you are ready for winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Split, dried and ready to burn. All they need is for him to bring them in. xx :sm09:


That's good to hear. No more log splitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Garage cleared, nice and tidy now. If I could only get my DD to come and take her car top box away, we'd have so much more room!! Anyway, shed emptied and rubbish taken to the tip, car vacuumed out and I'm ready for some lunch!!! xxxx


I've cleaned 3 boxes from the basement, not much. But one of the boxes had not been opened since it was packed about 40 years ago. I used to be a size 12 (US size 8)!!!! I used to own some lovely italian clothes when I worked in the west end of Toronto.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good to be up a hill, however slight, in case the lake overflows!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That didn't help much, did it?!! :sm09:


I'm just going to continue with the black. That's the easiest option.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's looking very nice. In my ignorance, I always thought that brioche was two-colour?


It can be one, two or three colour. I want to make a sweater in 3 colour brioche.


----------



## nitz8catz

I caught up to myself and it's time to go. 
Everyone have a lovely Friday. (Snow is on it's way tomorrow)


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good idea. Morning, how are you? xx


My apologies. I went for coffee, and haven't been emailed since, so haven't been on. Have now figured it out.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I would be insane without them all. xx


I'm insane anyway. But then again, today is the last day of half-term! What it is to be a popular grandma.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I can see how very helpful they would be to someone that is short. For most things I need to do on the floor I bend over and do it. The stool in the kitchen is for rolling from stove to fridge to pantry to sink. Being tall comes in handy as I can reach almost everything I need from a seated position.


exactly what I need.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you had a really rough night!!! xxxx


DH is having noisy nightmares again. He is getting help.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I am sort of cheating, it's a shaggy rag rug but I have not knotted it but am doing every stitch in the fabric rather than missing one. I will take a photo of wip so you can see what I mean. xxx


Oh wow. That's looking great.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). There are scattered showers about, but haven't seen any here.
> The trip to Toronto yesterday was fairly uneventful. We got lost again. That's two for two. My co-pilot had Google maps on his cell phone and sent us through a subdivision to get us back on track. This meeting was more interesting than the last meeting that we had there.
> I was tired when I went to Knit Night so I didn't stay the full time.
> I ended up frogging my brioche. I couldnt' figure out why I had an odd ridge, until I counted the stitches. I had 3 too many stitches. (Why didn't I count earlier) So I'm starting that one over again.


Sounds like the journey was almost as interesting as the meeting!! Shame about your brioche, you will definitely count the stitches this time!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have an uneventful trip.
> I'll take double-digit temperatures, even if it's dark.


Was back in just over an hour, oh, the joy of living only a bus ride from the shops!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I believe they make windows now that can be rotated so the outside comes inside... those are the ones I want! :sm17: xxx


Perfect. Just what I need upstairs at least.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've cleaned 3 boxes from the basement, not much. But one of the boxes had not been opened since it was packed about 40 years ago. I used to be a size 12 (US size 8)!!!! I used to own some lovely italian clothes when I worked in the west end of Toronto.


Wow, that must have been like opening Pandora's box!! I bet you could make a lot of money on Ebay from those clothes, the good stuff never really goes out of fashion!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It can be one, two or three colour. I want to make a sweater in 3 colour brioche.


Oooo, that's nice!!


----------



## SaxonLady

run4fittness said:


> Trish, those are lovely! It is so foggy here even if they were only 10 feet away I would not get a good picture. Just about need a chain saw at times to get through it. Yes, it is that thick.


that conjures up a wonderful picture in my head.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That is what I am doing now but I like the emails because I delete them as I read the digest so I know which I have read!! This works ok too, as long as I get to chat with my lovelies, I don't mind how I get there!! x


that's why I like them. I can leave them until next day and not lose them. I miss my emails.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well done, that sounds quite enough for one day!! I did a very little bit in the garden before we went out! Have dug up a corner filled with grape hyacinths and replanted them in a tub and moved all the odd bits of cyclamen from around the garden into the corner. My plan to gradually dig the whole thing over before winter, is becoming a reality, albeit slowly!!!


My riot of Michaelmas daisies finally died, so the bees stopped coming. When the GSs were here on Wednesday DH and Harley totally cleared the front garden. It's unrecognizable. All in one day, and it had been totally overgrown. Now all I have left are the roses and the lily roots. I so love that boy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> DH is having noisy nightmares again. He is getting help.


Glad he's getting help, did you come out of unscathed this time? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Was back in just over an hour, oh, the joy of living only a bus ride from the shops!! xxxx


My time might come. xxxx :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Iâve had a great day, it is Felixâs 3rd Birthday today. Got woken early on the phone informing me it was his birthday & he wanted his presents. They all came up. We then met Claire & her boys & we all went to see the film âChristopher Robinâ I thought it was a cartoon, not very up on films. It only cost us £2 each, but the popcorn bill was large! We all really liked it, especially Claire who is the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan. They all came back for lunch, it as all great fun. Iâm going to have a quiet knit now then early night. Going out to lunch tomorrow with my friends. Have a good evening all. Hope you get this photo, a family selfie, not sure about the old girl at the front, she really needs to get some teeth! :sm09: :sm09:


hat's a wonderful family photo and my gorgeous smiling Chris in the front!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. The leaves are blowing of the trees, a real autumn day.
> 
> Am off to do some shopping in town this morning and this afternoon as the craft cafe is closed a couple of the girls are coming here for a crafty afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Morning. The smell and feel of autumn is in the air here also. Sitting on the deck breathing in that refreshing air is good for my soul and for other things that ail me. 
Happy Friday to you also.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine, still in limbo but getting quite used to it, getting a lot of pointless knitting done, but did succumb to more yarn yesterday so might start another shawl, I only went in for buttons. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I do the same thing. I go in for one thing and end up with several other things, especially yarn. Do you have a hat, mitts, scarf, or cowl that you have made?
eta I mean the items for you to wear.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> .......and your internet - and us on KP - will remain undisturbed, good job!! xxx


Yes indeed. It is a real pain to reset the router when he knocks it loose.  Considering there is 4 feet between his desk chair and the plug one could assume there was no need to wheel his chair over there and knock it loose. :sm19: :sm07: :sm10:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull, chilly (11'C) and wet London! Have the lamp on next to me, it's that dark!!
> 
> Got to go and jump on a bus to the shops in a minute, to get some heading tape for the curtains I am playing with but will be back later!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, where is Judi????!!!! .....andPolly? xxxxxxx


I would like a video of you JUMPING on the bus. I wonder where they are also.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). There are scattered showers about, but haven't seen any here.
> The trip to Toronto yesterday was fairly uneventful. We got lost again. That's two for two. My co-pilot had Google maps on his cell phone and sent us through a subdivision to get us back on track. This meeting was more interesting than the last meeting that we had there.
> I was tired when I went to Knit Night so I didn't stay the full time.
> I ended up frogging my brioche. I couldnt' figure out why I had an odd ridge, until I counted the stitches. I had 3 too many stitches. (Why didn't I count earlier) So I'm starting that one over again.


Thank goodness for google maps. 
You have had good practice on the brioche. Now you can start it for real.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, you must be feeling a little better.


Yes indeed. I am feeling a LOT better. Just want to feel completely normal. Guess I am never happy. I changed doctors very recently. New doctor listened to me and now I am on a healing path.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I've done that before. Now I have all my electronic stuff telling me what day it is, including the alarm clock beside my bed.


I depend on Purple to tell me what day it is. Some times she plays tricks on me. I also know it is Wednesday because someone hauls her cans to the curb. :sm02: :sm06:


----------



## jinx

Sounds interesting.


nitz8catz said:


> A number of people were making a headband filled with roving. I haven't found the pattern yet, but it looked soft and warm.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> DH is having noisy nightmares again. He is getting help.


Poor guy. Think it would make going to sleep an unpleasant experience. Hope he gets useful help quickly.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> My time might come. xxxx :sm16: :sm09:


I hope for your sake that it comes soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I do the same thing. I go in for one thing and end up with several other things, especially yarn. Do you have a hat, mitts, scarf, or cowl that you have made?
> eta I mean the items for you to wear.


Yes I do have one scarf that I've kept, it's a camel and silk mix, expensive and lovely and soft. Have a lot of others things laying around that I could use if I needed them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yes indeed. I am feeling a LOT better. Just want to feel completely normal. Guess I am never happy. I changed doctors very recently. New doctor listened to me and now I am on a healing path.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, mine are coming through too, long may it last. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My riot of Michaelmas daisies finally died, so the bees stopped coming. When the GSs were here on Wednesday DH and Harley totally cleared the front garden. It's unrecognizable. All in one day, and it had been totally overgrown. Now all I have left are the roses and the lily roots. I so love that boy.


Yep, he's a superstar! I keep looking at the half of my garden that I have 'done' - and then turning my back so I don't see the other half!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My time might come. xxxx :sm16: :sm09:


Yes, that was kind of aimed in your general direction, the shape of things to come eh?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes indeed. It is a real pain to reset the router when he knocks it loose. Considering there is 4 feet between his desk chair and the plug one could assume there was no need to wheel his chair over there and knock it loose. :sm19: :sm07: :sm10:


Men, eh?!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. The leaves are blowing of the trees, a real autumn day.
> 
> Am off to do some shopping in town this morning and this afternoon as the craft cafe is closed a couple of the girls are coming here for a crafty afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


Sounds like a fun day. We've got a rainy and breezy day here today, too. Will be off early to meet up with a friend for coffee and a chat and some knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yay, I got an email from KP!!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I would like a video of you JUMPING on the bus. I wonder where they are also.


Haha, I'm afraid the bus might come off worse, double decker squashed down to a single decker!!! :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull, chilly (11'C) and wet London! Have the lamp on next to me, it's that dark!!
> 
> Got to go and jump on a bus to the shops in a minute, to get some heading tape for the curtains I am playing with but will be back later!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, where is Judi????!!!! .....andPolly? xxxxxxx


That's a great question -- where are they?!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great question -- where are they?!!! xxxooo


I have pm'd them both, not much more we can do, hope they are both ok. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully it will look good 2nd time too. :sm16:


I'm sure it'll be great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> My riot of Michaelmas daisies finally died, so the bees stopped coming. When the GSs were here on Wednesday DH and Harley totally cleared the front garden. It's unrecognizable. All in one day, and it had been totally overgrown. Now all I have left are the roses and the lily roots. I so love that boy.


I bet it looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Yes indeed. I am feeling a LOT better. Just want to feel completely normal. Guess I am never happy. I changed doctors very recently. New doctor listened to me and now I am on a healing path.


I'm so glad the new doctor is working out better for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I have pm'd them both, not much more we can do, hope they are both ok. xxxx


I hope so, too. And thank you for doing that! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Men, eh?!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm23:


Flo and I look at each other, roll our eyes, and say "it is a man thing." I decided I could continually reset the internet or move things around to prevent it from happening. Now we are both happy. He can roll around the desk and I do not have to reset it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Flo and I look at each other, roll our eyes, and say "it is a man thing." I decided I could continually reset the internet or move things around to prevent it from happening. Now we are both happy. He can roll around the desk and I do not have to reset it.


But it's always us who have to instigate these things. xx :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Wales, the sky is blue out the back and black out the front so anything could happen, I am looking out the back at the moment. Thought about doing the ironing but then blanked my mind, if it's going to have stupid thoughts like that. Maybe tomorrow. Back later. Have a good Friday. xx


Lmao ! I nearly hurt myself laughing when i read this!!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Lmao ! I nearly hurt myself laughing when i read this!!????????????


Oh sorry, hope it wasn't too painful. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> One of the joys of living in the country. You get beautiful creatures like the elk and you get spiders.


and I like both.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Yes, that is the arrow I am talking about. When you click on that arrow does it takes you to the last item your read?


No. The last reply I made.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I may be wrong but windows that come right out are unheard of over here!!


Our front room window often does, as the doorway is too thin to get big bits of furniture etc through.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I know!!! He was two in July!! Charlotte - now known as Charlie - is six and a half!!


and looks very grown up.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I can tell Stephen and sue have started their holidays because the weather has turned horrible. Wet, rainy cold and miserable. I've done very little today again. Tomorrow I have a chore to do. I'll catch up now.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Mr J. Hope you enjoyed your fish andchips.


and from me Mr J


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> No. The last reply I made.


This is not important. When I click on it in watched topics it goes to the last item that showed up the last time i opened it. So if I clicked on it and only read the messages without replying it will open where I left off reading. Or are you talking about "my posts." It seems like all computers are different.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> You sound very organized, come and teach me ho to do that. xxxx


You are incredibly organised. I used to be.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull, chilly (11'C) and wet London! Have the lamp on next to me, it's that dark!!
> 
> Got to go and jump on a bus to the shops in a minute, to get some heading tape for the curtains I am playing with but will be back later!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, where is Judi????!!!! .....andPolly? xxxxxxx


Polly always suffers when admin plays up. PMs should work? Maybe I'll try when I have caught up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad he's getting help, did you come out of unscathed this time? xx


Yes. I've learned to move to the far edge of the bed.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, he's a superstar! I keep looking at the half of my garden that I have 'done' - and then turning my back so I don't see the other half!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


He certainly is. He's not what you expect a 14-year-old teenager to be like.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I bet it looks great! xxxooo


No. Just clear. That will do for now!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> This is not important. When I click on it in watched topics it goes to the last item that showed up the last time i opened it. So if I clicked on it and only read the messages without replying it will open where I left off reading. Or are you talking about "my posts." It seems like all computers are different.


I rarely post on anything other than connections.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Polly always suffers when admin plays up. PMs should work? Maybe I'll try when I have caught up.


Thanks for trying already Londy. Great minds think alike.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Our front room window often does, as the doorway is too thin to get big bits of furniture etc through.


But is it actually meant to or only with firm persuasion?!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> He certainly is. He's not what you expect a 14-year-old teenager to be like.


My 14 year old is adorable but it's a long time since he's helped me with the gardening!!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> No. Just clear. That will do for now!


Indeed!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I did not do what I had planned to do either. I was just going to move the chair next to the window and ended up rearranging everything in the room. Mr. Wonderful would often move his chair, bump the table, and dislodge the plug for the internet. So I moved the chair and the table, and plugged the internet into a different plug. Then I rested. Tomorrow is another day.


Funny how things do so much better with just a little change. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> This is not important. When I click on it in watched topics it goes to the last item that showed up the last time i opened it. So if I clicked on it and only read the messages without replying it will open where I left off reading. Or are you talking about "my posts." It seems like all computers are different.


I do the same as you Jinx. Find it very easy xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> I do the same as you Jinx. Find it very easy xx


I have tried all the other ways and this is much easier, for ME, than any other method. Sounds complicated when I explain it but just one click and I know if there are new messages. No need to open email. So nice being taken to the last message I read so I do not get lost. Although June would look for me if I got lost. :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, no rain yet but something is definitely going to happen soon. xx


Very gusty here today, we have this Pacific Ocean anomaly arriving called "The Blob" that shows itself every few years last time being 2016. If I understand it the ocean water will be warmer and the winter forecast for low elevation snow will be very little this year because of it. While I don't care for snow I don't like drought either. Currently the Blob is bigger than the whole of BC. 
You'd think they could have picked a better name for it! :sm17:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm fine, still in limbo but getting quite used to it, getting a lot of pointless knitting done, but did succumb to more yarn yesterday so might start another shawl, I only went in for buttons. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Why come out empty handed... right? :sm08:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull, chilly (11'C) and wet London! Have the lamp on next to me, it's that dark!!
> 
> Got to go and jump on a bus to the shops in a minute, to get some heading tape for the curtains I am playing with but will be back later!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, where is Judi????!!!! .....andPolly? xxxxxxx


Judi, Judi, Judi... who said that anyhow? Polly it's time for row call... :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Why come out empty handed... right? :sm08:


Well I would have come out with just buttons if I could have resisted temptation. xx :sm15:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I've cleaned 3 boxes from the basement, not much. But one of the boxes had not been opened since it was packed about 40 years ago. I used to be a size 12 (US size 8)!!!! I used to own some lovely italian clothes when I worked in the west end of Toronto.


I found one of my dresses that I wore in high school hanging in Moms closet, it was so short it looked like a top, and small enough to fit Barbie. Back then we knew how to sit like ladies though! 
It was like the white one in this Simplicity Pattern only shorter and size petit!


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so glad the new doctor is working out better for you! xxxooo


That is such good news. xoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> and from me Mr J


Thank you for all the good wishes, Mr. J had a nice day. He's put in a request for roast beef and Yorkshire pudding next!... xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but cold and frosty Wales. Might get the ironing done first today and get it out of the way. Have started another shawl but apart from that nothing else on the agenda. For those in the UK don't forget to put your clocks back tonight, an extra hour in bed. Have a good weekend, enjoy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Not a cloud in the sky, but we have been promised rain later. Might even light the log fire. Off to take the WI poppies down to our Heritage Museum to display them for Rememberance Day. Our town centre has big poppies hanging in the Main Square. I'll try to remember to take a photo.

Nothing much planned for today, only about a 1/4 left of my rug to do.

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> But is it actually meant to or only with firm persuasion?!!


It isn't meant to, but we fitted all our windows ourselves, many years ago.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> My 14 year old is adorable but it's a long time since he's helped me with the gardening!!


Mine tidied the 'junk' bedroom as well.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have tried all the other ways and this is much easier, for ME, than any other method. Sounds complicated when I explain it but just one click and I know if there are new messages. No need to open email. So nice being taken to the last message I read so I do not get lost. Although June would look for me if I got lost. :sm01: :sm02:


Yes, of course I would but it's more likely to be me that's lost!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Very gusty here today, we have this Pacific Ocean anomaly arriving called "The Blob" that shows itself every few years last time being 2016. If I understand it the ocean water will be warmer and the winter forecast for low elevation snow will be very little this year because of it. While I don't care for snow I don't like drought either. Currently the Blob is bigger than the whole of BC.
> You'd think they could have picked a better name for it! :sm17:


Did you ever see the film, The Blob? It was supposed to be a scary one but we found it hysterically funny, this great lump of jelly, rolling down stairs and smothering everything!! I think whoever name this bit of weather system The Blob, has seen the film and has a sense of humour!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Judi, Judi, Judi... who said that anyhow? Polly it's time for row call... :sm02:


I think it was Cary Grant and I thought the same thing as I was typing Judi's name!! Just asked Mr Google where it came from and found this:

"Peter Bogdanovich believes that the genesis of the imitation came from Grant's delivery in several lines in Only Angels Have Wings.. 'In the film his former girl friend is called Judith or Judy (played by Rita Hayworth). Cary has lines like "Hello, Judy. Come on, Judy. Now, Judy." But he never said "Judy, Judy, Judy." '

Well there you go, learnsomething every day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I found one of my dresses that I wore in high school hanging in Moms closet, it was so short it looked like a top, and small enough to fit Barbie. Back then we knew how to sit like ladies though!
> It was like the white one in this Simplicity Pattern only shorter and size petit!


Nice pattern. did you make it or your mum? Even the Queen wore very short skirts in the 60s! Coincidentally, this picture was in the weekend TV magazine!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Mine tidied the 'junk' bedroom as well.


You're just a spoiled grandma!! Good for you!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Poppies in Camberley town centre


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cold and frosty Wales. Might get the ironing done first today and get it out of the way. Have started another shawl but apart from that nothing else on the agenda. For those in the UK don't forget to put your clocks back tonight, an extra hour in bed. Have a good weekend, enjoy. xx


Morning. I have to check when we change our clocks. First Sunday in November? I would like them to leave them alone.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I would enjoy pictures of the poppies. You are making quick work of the rug. Happy Saturday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. Not a cloud in the sky, but we have been promised rain later. Might even light the log fire. Off to take the WI poppies down to our Heritage Museum to display them for Rememberance Day. Our town centre has big poppies hanging in the Main Square. I'll try to remember to take a photo.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, only about a 1/4 left of my rug to do.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

We all would search high and low for you if you were lost.


London Girl said:


> Yes, of course I would but it's more likely to be me that's lost!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think it was Cary Grant and I thought the same thing as I was typing Judi's name!! Just asked Mr Google where it came from and found this:
> 
> "Peter Bogdanovich believes that the genesis of the imitation came from Grant's delivery in several lines in Only Angels Have Wings.. 'In the film his former girl friend is called Judith or Judy (played by Rita Hayworth). Cary has lines like "Hello, Judy. Come on, Judy. Now, Judy." But he never said "Judy, Judy, Judy." '
> 
> Well there you go, learnsomething every day!! xxxx


You can only imagine how many times I have heard that quote in my lifetime. You know when you meet someone you are suppose to say there name to help you remember their name? So everyone that meets me uses that phrase. I dislike it immensely especially since it is not my name.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Poppies in Camberley town centre


That's lovely, thanks for sharing!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Very nice display of poppies. Thanks for the picture.


PurpleFi said:


> Poppies in Camberley town centre


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We all would search high and low for you if you were lost.


Knowing that gives me a warm and fuzzy hug!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You can only imagine how many times I have heard that quote in my lifetime. You know when you meet someone you are suppose to say there name to help you remember their name? So everyone that meets me uses that phrase. I dislike it immensely especially since it is not my name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Johnny Tillotson but I haven't heard that song before! The only song named after me is June is Busting Out All Over! :sm22: :sm14: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I know Johnny Tillotson but I haven't heard that song before! The only song named after me is June is Busting Out All Over! :sm22: :sm14: :sm12: :sm23:


I've said nothing. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I know Johnny Tillotson but I haven't heard that song before! The only song named after me is June is Busting Out All Over! :sm22: :sm14: :sm12: :sm23:


Seriously laughed out loud reading that and making a picture in my mind. Maybe that is worse than, "Judy, Judy, Judy."


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I have to check when we change our clocks. First Sunday in November? I would like them to leave them alone.


Yes, it's next weekend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Poppies in Camberley town centre


The poppies look great and well done on the progress on your rug. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes, Mr. J had a nice day. He's put in a request for roast beef and Yorkshire pudding next!... xoxo


You need Susan for those.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Poppies in Camberley town centre


Very well done. Almost every town has or will have something special this year.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I know Johnny Tillotson but I haven't heard that song before! The only song named after me is June is Busting Out All Over! :sm22: :sm14: :sm12: :sm23:


and I finally made it in the Rocky Horror Show,


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> and I finally made it in the Rocky Horror Show,


I hope you dressed up. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

I've been away for a few days with DH & DD. We've had a lovely time in a wooden chalet. DH was a little worried about it being cold in there but we've been toasty warm. The thing we hadn't anticipated was noise, DD bought ear plugs to cut out the noise from DH snoring. We traveled back today through a snow shower, it was quite heavy for twenty minutes or so. It's really cold now but our house is lovely and warm.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I think it was Cary Grant and I thought the same thing as I was typing Judi's name!! Just asked Mr Google where it came from and found this:
> 
> "Peter Bogdanovich believes that the genesis of the imitation came from Grant's delivery in several lines in Only Angels Have Wings.. 'In the film his former girl friend is called Judith or Judy (played by Rita Hayworth). Cary has lines like "Hello, Judy. Come on, Judy. Now, Judy." But he never said "Judy, Judy, Judy." '
> 
> Well there you go, learnsomething every day!! xxxx


That's good trivia! This is where I think I heard it... Mayberry. Sorry I'm taking your name in vain Judi. :sm12:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> I've been away for a few days with DH & DD. We've had a lovely time in a wooden chalet. DH was a little worried about it being cold in there but we've been toasty warm. The thing we hadn't anticipated was noise, DD bought ear plugs to cut out the noise from DH snoring. We traveled back today through a snow shower, it was quite heavy for twenty minutes or so. It's really cold now but our house is lovely and warm.


Your winter has arrived before ours. Do you have those nasal breathing strips in the UK, wonder if they would help snoring? xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I've been away for a few days with DH & DD. We've had a lovely time in a wooden chalet. DH was a little worried about it being cold in there but we've been toasty warm. The thing we hadn't anticipated was noise, DD bought ear plugs to cut out the noise from DH snoring. We traveled back today through a snow shower, it was quite heavy for twenty minutes or so. It's really cold now but our house is lovely and warm.


Glad ypu got home to a nice toastu house xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> I've been away for a few days with DH & DD. We've had a lovely time in a wooden chalet. DH was a little worried about it being cold in there but we've been toasty warm. The thing we hadn't anticipated was noise, DD bought ear plugs to cut out the noise from DH snoring. We traveled back today through a snow shower, it was quite heavy for twenty minutes or so. It's really cold now but our house is lovely and warm.


Sounds lovely, where was it? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls it's been a terrible rainy and windy day. The heating has been on all day. I hope to goodness it's not like this on Wednesday. I've sudokued most of the day. I was going to do some chores but I'm afraid I have been lazy. I am what I am....Stephen got a suite delivered do day at 7.45am. God job they didn't come here. I'm turning over and snuggling down again at that time. Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Nice pattern. did you make it or your mum? Even the Queen wore very short skirts in the 60s! Coincidentally, this picture was in the weekend TV magazine!!


That particular pattern I made myself as it was easy. Material then was polyester so it was easy to cut, came in beautiful patterns and colours and the seams did not need turning in, I just zigzagged them. It was the perfect pattern for the "little black dress" as well. I don't wear dresses any more unless they come down to my ankles.. oxoxo ps. The Queen looks great in one!


----------



## Xiang

Hello ladies, sorry about my absence :sm06:, I don't even know how long I was gone, but I am back now! ????

Things went awry, when the 3 older dgd's came for a 2 night sleepover, then they were going to spend the 3rd night with their nanna, which was a great plan, because dd3, and her partner, were going to Adelaide, to chose the house they wanted, along with the items they wanted included in the completed house; so they weren't expecting to get back to their present home, until quite late in the evening. 

Well, as with most plans of mice and men, the sleepover plans for the 3rd night, didn't pan out! The childrens nanna is in the terminal stage of cancer, but she will still have the girls for a night when she is able, but unfortunately she was not well on the night they were going to stay with her, and spent another night with us. We had a great time with the girls, and went for a visit to our Arid Lands Botanic Garden, and were going to have lunch there as well. 
This was the day that FM decided to pay me a detailed visit, and as we were heading back to our car, dh and the girls went on ahead of me, but really it was because I was already too exhausted to keep up with them. I was half hoping that dh would come back to see how I was, but he stayed at the car with the girls. We left there, and went to Wadlata (which is the town part of the gardens), and had our lunch there, and it was an excellent lunch! I had a toasted egg & bacon sandwich, and it was so delicious, that I was contemplating having a second one, but I talked myself out of it! :sm09: :sm09: 

I don't even remember what we did for the remainder of the weekend but 3 days, of one of the girls, is just a little too much for me. If she more was like her older sisters, then everthing would have been fine, but she is very different from them! :sm23: :sm23: We took the girls home on the Sunday, and were shown the research for the house, and then went home, and I went to bed.

Before I went to bed, I got a phone call, but didn't recognise the number, so I didn't answer it, but a little later I had a feeling that I should have answered it, and when I did a search of the no', I discovered that it was from my neice (dn1), she was doing a fund-raising bicycle ride from Darwin to Port Lincoln, to raise funds for Beyond Blue. For the previous 3 or 4 days, we had had gale force winds in our area, and out on the open road the winds were much worse, and she had rung to see if they could stay with us for a couple of nights, while her car got serviced (her sister, dn2 was her support crew, and drove dn1's car), so I said they could stay with us, for as long as they needed to. So they were with us for one, or two, nights, I am really not sure about that now, but it was good to see them! :sm16: :sm06: 

I have been trying to catch up with myself since that weekend, and I think I am almost there! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> That's good trivia! This is where I think I heard it... Mayberry. Sorry I'm taking your name in vain Judi. :sm12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok Trish, as long as it is in a nice way! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Your winter has arrived before ours. Do you have those nasal breathing strips in the UK, wonder if they would help snoring? xoxox


I tried them, when I was having problems with snoring, and dh says they had did nothing to reduce the amount of snoring, so I threw them out! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

I've been thinking today was Sunday. Omg...I woke up on Friday and made my coffee, I sit and gaze out of the window looking at the birds in the hedge and collect my thoughts, to be honest my thoughts take some collecting and I think about lots of things. It came into my mind (why I don't know) what was the name of USA president....well, could I think of it, could I not......I must have been on thinking about 3 to 5 mins, I decided it started with a B and I knew it wasn't bush. I got myself a bit worked up and thought of any name beginning with b that I could, then..of course it came to me, trump...so much for the b I was looking for. Do you think I'm going a little nutty?


----------



## Xiang

Ok, it is 0345 here now, so I am going to try, once more, to get some sleep! There is a free Science Fair in town today, and dh wants to take the dgd's to see it, and I will need my wits about me, as much as I can anyway! So have a great rest of your day, and it sounds like I need to say ...... and I hope you are all staying warm!

Goodnight all xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Poppies in Camberley town centre


Those poppies look beautiful up in the sky light and will surely help people to "remember". xoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've been thinking today was Sunday. Omg...I woke up on Friday and made my coffee, I sit and gaze out of the window looking at the birds in the hedge and collect my thoughts, to be honest my thoughts take some collecting and I think about lots of things. It came into my mind (why I don't know) what was the name of USA president....well, could I think of it, could I not......I must have been on thinking about 3 to 5 mins, I decided it started with a B and I knew it wasn't bush. I got myself a bit worked up and thought of any name beginning with b that I could, then..of course it came to me, trump...so much for the b I was looking for. Do you think I'm going a little nutty?


I do that all the time, can remember everything about the person, but not the name. The harder I try the worse it gets... then it comes to me a week later. Nah... you're doing just fine. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Ok, it is 0345 here now, so I am going to try, once more, to get some sleep! There is a free Science Fair in town today, and dh wants to take the dgd's to see it, and I will need my wits about me, as much as I can anyway! So have a great rest of your day, and it sounds like I need to say ...... and I hope you are all staying warm!
> 
> Goodnight all xoxoxo


Goodnight Judi, good to see you back. oxoxo


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I've been thinking today was Sunday. Omg...I woke up on Friday and made my coffee, I sit and gaze out of the window looking at the birds in the hedge and collect my thoughts, to be honest my thoughts take some collecting and I think about lots of things. It came into my mind (why I don't know) what was the name of USA president....well, could I think of it, could I not......I must have been on thinking about 3 to 5 mins, I decided it started with a B and I knew it wasn't bush. I got myself a bit worked up and thought of any name beginning with b that I could, then..of course it came to me, trump...so much for the b I was looking for. Do you think I'm going a little nutty?


I depend on Purple to tell me the day of the week. Some times she plays tricks on me. :sm02: :sm17: 
There are many people that would like to forget his name. So you are among many on that score.


----------



## Islander

I'm off to clean my craft room, hopefully I'll get rid of a bit of stuff, but I seriously doubt it.. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Hello ladies, dh and i had a sleep in today but even with pain meds i was hurting too much to sleep.
My doc hasn't diagnosed FM but somedays i really wonder.

Anyway, i am up now and wondering What to do with myself today.. Knit..crochet..quilt..organize bill drawer? 
I think we all know what I'm NOT gonna choose lol.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I'm off to clean my craft room, hopefully I'll get rid of a bit of stuff, but I seriously doubt it.. xoxoxo


You know if you get rid of it you will need it in the near future. I have been sitting around lately cleaning out drawers with that same thought in mind. Then I think what will the kids think of all this junk when they have to clean it out.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, dh and i had a sleep in today but even with pain meds i was hurting too much to sleep.
> My doc hasn't diagnosed FM but somedays i really wonder.
> 
> Anyway, i am up now and wondering What to do with myself today.. Knit..crochet..quilt..organize bill drawer?
> I think we all know what I'm NOT gonna choose lol.


Wishing the doctor had answers for you. You are in pain too often. No sense organizing the bill drawer, they will take care of themselves. 
:sm16: :sm17:


----------



## jinx

I am off to rip out several rows of knitting. I stupidly knit two more rows after I discovered the mistake. After all you can only see the mistake from the wrong side. However, I would always know it was there and it would bug me. There I said it now I have to do it. rip rip rip.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Your winter has arrived before ours. Do you have those nasal breathing strips in the UK, wonder if they would help snoring? xoxox


I could get some and give them a try. Winter doesn't normally come this early, in fact the last few years we've been away at this time it's been surprisingly mild


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds lovely, where was it? xx


In Shropshire somewhere, higher up than where DH and I went in the summer

https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Peak-District-North-Wales-Snowdonia-Barkers-Green/Mayfields-Lodge-965142.html


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls it's been a terrible rainy and windy day. The heating has been on all day. I hope to goodness it's not like this on Wednesday. I've sudokued most of the day. I was going to do some chores but I'm afraid I have been lazy. I am what I am....Stephen got a suite delivered do day at 7.45am. God job they didn't come here. I'm turning over and snuggling down again at that time. Hope you all had a good day.


Glad you've kept warm


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I've been thinking today was Sunday. Omg...I woke up on Friday and made my coffee, I sit and gaze out of the window looking at the birds in the hedge and collect my thoughts, to be honest my thoughts take some collecting and I think about lots of things. It came into my mind (why I don't know) what was the name of USA president....well, could I think of it, could I not......I must have been on thinking about 3 to 5 mins, I decided it started with a B and I knew it wasn't bush. I got myself a bit worked up and thought of any name beginning with b that I could, then..of course it came to me, trump...so much for the b I was looking for. Do you think I'm going a little nutty?


I have the same thing sometimes, the more I'm convinced the name begins with a particular letter it turns out that is the least likely letter


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I do that all the time, can remember everything about the person, but not the name. The harder I try the worse it gets... then it comes to me a week later. Nah... you're doing just fine. xoxoxo


What she said xxx


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Ok, it is 0345 here now, so I am going to try, once more, to get some sleep! There is a free Science Fair in town today, and dh wants to take the dgd's to see it, and I will need my wits about me, as much as I can anyway! So have a great rest of your day, and it sounds like I need to say ...... and I hope you are all staying warm!
> 
> Goodnight all xoxoxo


It's good to see you back Judi


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> In Shropshire somewhere, higher up than where DH and I went in the summer
> 
> https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Peak-District-North-Wales-Snowdonia-Barkers-Green/Mayfields-Lodge-965142.html


That looks lovely xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I could get some and give them a try. Winter doesn't normally come this early, in fact the last few years we've been away at this time it's been surprisingly mild


This October we have had one of the hottest days for many yearsand today has been the coldest for 10 yrs.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> You know if you get rid of it you will need it in the near future. I have been sitting around lately cleaning out drawers with that same thought in mind. Then I think what will the kids think of all this junk when they have to clean it out.


When you have a good clear out it's amazing what you find. When we moved we downsized drastically, we had so much stuff to get rid of. It feels good knowing we haven't got that clutter any more


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> This October we have had one of the hottest days for many yearsand today has been the coldest for 10 yrs.


It's been odd hasn't it


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, dh and i had a sleep in today but even with pain meds i was hurting too much to sleep.
> My doc hasn't diagnosed FM but somedays i really wonder.
> 
> Anyway, i am up now and wondering What to do with myself today.. Knit..crochet..quilt..organize bill drawer?
> I think we all know what I'm NOT gonna choose lol.


Sending you healing hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's been odd hasn't it


Yes it had xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> That looks lovely xxxx


It was lovely and the kitchen was equipped with stuff that you could actually use


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> When you have a good clear out it's amazing what you find. When we moved we downsized drastically, we had so much stuff to get rid of. It feels good knowing we haven't got that clutter any more


Shaggy rag rugs take a lot of fabric
Just sayin'


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, dh and i had a sleep in today but even with pain meds i was hurting too much to sleep.
> My doc hasn't diagnosed FM but somedays i really wonder.
> 
> Anyway, i am up now and wondering What to do with myself today.. Knit..crochet..quilt..organize bill drawer?
> I think we all know what I'm NOT gonna choose lol.


Feel better soon


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Shaggy rag rugs take a lot of fabric
> Just sayin'


????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Goodnight Judi, good to see you back. oxoxo


Thanks Trish, and I am back again, because now all the bones and muscles that form the chest frame, are all making my life a misery, and giving me a tremendous amount of pain; I actually feel as if I have been bench pressing a very serious amount of weight, at some gym! I wouldn't mind if I had a reason for this pain session, then at least I would know that it was eventually give me some good results!

:sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know Johnny Tillotson but I haven't heard that song before! The only song named after me is June is Busting Out All Over!





SaxonLady said:


> and I finally made it in the Rocky Horror Show,


I have a few named after me, but I don't remember all of them! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's good to see you back Judi


 Thanks Rebecca. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx wrote: said:


> One of the joys of living in the country. You get beautiful creatures like the elk and you get spiders.





SaxonLady said:


> and I like both.


So do I, although I have not, as yet, never met an elk! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander wrote: said:


> Today Mr. J is 66 yrs old, I'm treating him to take out fish and chips after the Drs as this is how we usually celebrate birthdays. We're going to have a nice day! The roofer called, the quote was excellent and things are starting to roll smoothly, I can take this one off my list now. xxx





Miss Pam said:


> A belated happy birthday to Mr. J. So glad for you that the roofing will be taken care of! xxxooo


And a very belated happy birthday to Mr J, from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Stay warm and hopefully no snow. We're supposed to have rain and get quite breezy this afternoon - hold onto the hat time! Rain for a couple of days and then back to dry for a couple of days. Tis the season! xxxooo


We are getting some warm days, verging on almost summer temperatures during the day, then crashing down to quite cold ( at least for me) temps over night, to the point that I am still needing to have my electric blanket switched on .... otherwise,, if I dd do happen to go to sleep, I will be woken by my shivering! Mint loves it, because she will also be warm! :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

jinx wrote: said:


> Typo. The attic has invaded newest pictures. They are posting pictures to insult and belittle other members.





nitz8catz said:


> ugg. I'm glad I don't have time to look at that.


Those people sound positively delightful! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and -2'C (28'F). At least it isn't raining/sleeting/snowing.
> I get to drive mum's car today. I'm driving a couple of co-workers to a meeting 1/2 hour away from work and north of Toronto. My bosses boss drove the last time, so I was asked this time. My mum's car is easier for everyone to get in and out. I don't know why we don't have a web camera installed in the conference room in our office, then we could video conference and wouldn't have to drive anywhere, except when they wanted to show us their faciilities.
> I worked a bit on my brioche hat. I'm not nearly as far along as Lisa. Sorry, my stitches are stretched out by the cable.


That's looking really good, I will wait patiently for the completed hat. I have some yarn left over from my jacket, so I might just make myself a hat to go with it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Happy Thursday! My sleeping has been a problem for years. I cannot fix it so I learned to live with it. I am feeling much better. No longer have to lay down to breath. I can do chores but only do one thing and then have to rest. I rest sitting up at the computer reading messages from my friends from across the pond. I think Mr. Wonderful is going to catch on soon that the chores I dislike doing are the ones I am still too weak to do. :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


For your sake, I hope he doesn't twig to your deception t too soon, it would be much better for you to stretch your recouperation, as far as you need to! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Laaaaaazy day ! I've not done anything. I just want to sleeeeeep.
> My mojo left years ago and that little [email protected]$# ain't coming back apparently.
> 
> I watched mile22 last night, what a twist! I feel like mark wahlbergs character is alot like the real person lol.
> 
> I've got a book of animals to get through y'all and no drive to pick it up at all! Dd1 got her medical assistance so she goes to the docter Nov.2, she'll have a more real due date then.
> 
> I've got dogs teething tho get me to hold them like babies. Poor Rocky misses his mum still, he won't hardly leave my side still. In sitting in the bed and he's curled up in front of me up against my feet lol.
> Alright love y'all, time to move, whether i want to or not!????????xoxo


Awww ..... poor little man, he thinks his mum doesn't want him any more, but that will change. When you visit her, will Rocky go with you, so that he can get some cuddles, licks & sniffs in; to freshen and reinforce his memory, until his next visit? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> For your sake, I hope he doesn't twig to your deception t too soon, it would be much better for you to stretch your recouperation, as far as you need to! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I think I blew my cover this afternoon. The greatgrands were here playing and then getting ready to go trick or treat. I was playing with them and being very active. I think Mr. Wonderful will realize I am able to do almost everything I use to do. I am very happy I am almost back to normal.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I think I blew my cover this afternoon. The greatgrands were here playing and then getting ready to go trick or treat. I was playing with them and being very active. I think Mr. Wonderful will realize I am able to do almost everything I use to do. I am very happy I am almost back to normal.


Hurray, glad you're feeling almost back to normal. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray, glad you're feeling almost back to normal. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks. It took a long time. Guess I am not a spring chicken any more. Also I was never quite "normal" to begin with. :sm04: :sm22: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Thanks. It took a long time. Guess I am not a spring chicken any more. Also I was never quite "normal" to begin with. :sm04: :sm22: :sm23:


Are any of us "normal"? xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurray, glad you're feeling almost back to normal. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Me, too, jinx!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, jinx!!! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks, it is nice to know you care. :sm02: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks, it is nice to know you care. :sm02: :sm02: :sm09:


Always!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I think I blew my cover this afternoon. The greatgrands were here playing and then getting ready to go trick or treat. I was playing with them and being very active. I think Mr. Wonderful will realize I am able to do almost everything I use to do. I am very happy I am almost back to normal.


That's great that you are feeling like your old self. Just keep up the pretense so you dont over do it. Xxxxx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Awww ..... poor little man, he thinks his mum doesn't want him any more, but that will change. When you visit her, will Rocky go with you, so that he can get some cuddles, licks & sniffs in; to freshen and reinforce his memory, until his next visit? :sm23: :sm23:


Thanks everyone.
Yes he would absolutely go with us. She registered him as a service dog so he can go anywhere i go, i haven't done that yet lol. He kind of tends to piddle a little when strangers pet him.

Somebody had her first cheerleading event ! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes he would absolutely go with us. She registered him as a service dog so he can go anywhere i go, i haven't done that yet lol. He kind of tends to piddle a little when strangers pet him.
> 
> Somebody had her first cheerleading event ! ????


What an adorable picture! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> What an adorable picture! xxxooo


Thanks! I added her school pic to it too. So cute.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks! I added her school pic to it too. So cute.


And it's adorable, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes he would absolutely go with us. She registered him as a service dog so he can go anywhere i go, i haven't done that yet lol. He kind of tends to piddle a little when strangers pet him.
> 
> Somebody had her first cheerleading event ! ????


Lovely gappy smile


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny and not quite so cold Wales, no frost in the night. It's Sunday so not a lot happening, oh except we are having more logs delivered this afternoon. Nothing to do with me. DH insists on helping them unload, each to his own, I just stay out of the way. Will carry on with my shawl, gained a stitch yesterday but think I managed to lose it OK. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and not quite so cold Wales, no frost in the night. It's Sunday so not a lot happening, oh except we are having more logs delivered this afternoon. Nothing to do with me. DH insists on helping them unload, each to his own, I just stay out of the way. Will carry on with my shawl, gained a stitch yesterday but think I managed to lose it OK. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Good morning Jacky, it's pouring with rain here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Jacky, it's pouring with rain here. xx


Morning Josephine. That makes a change, it's beautiful here albeit cold. Enjoyed my extra hour in bed although I did sleep through it. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and cold Surrey. Bentley decided that sleeping on my hot water bottle was the best place last night. Hoping to get my rag rug finished today, just need to find a few more bits of fabric.


Nothing planned for today.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Josephine. That makes a change, it's beautiful here albeit cold. Enjoyed my extra hour in bed although I did sleep through it. xx :sm09:


I can see a few patches of blue sky, so it might stop raining here. I haven't a clue what time it is as half the clocks have bee changed and not the others. Will notice it though when it gets dark early.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Seriously laughed out loud reading that and making a picture in my mind. Maybe that is worse than, "Judy, Judy, Judy."


It was the bane of my life as a kid, squeezed into my skinny older sisters old school shirts!!! :sm12: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and I finally made it in the Rocky Horror Show,


Oh yeah, so you did!! xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've been away for a few days with DH & DD. We've had a lovely time in a wooden chalet. DH was a little worried about it being cold in there but we've been toasty warm. The thing we hadn't anticipated was noise, DD bought ear plugs to cut out the noise from DH snoring. We traveled back today through a snow shower, it was quite heavy for twenty minutes or so. It's really cold now but our house is lovely and warm.


Whereabouts did you stay? Glad you had a good break!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Had a pm from Judi, she has been troubled with her fm and visitors but she is catching up and will post again soon. Good news!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That's good trivia! This is where I think I heard it... Mayberry. Sorry I'm taking your name in vain Judi. :sm12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Haven't seen that show before, amazing you found that clip!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and not quite so cold Wales, no frost in the night. It's Sunday so not a lot happening, oh except we are having more logs delivered this afternoon. Nothing to do with me. DH insists on helping them unload, each to his own, I just stay out of the way. Will carry on with my shawl, gained a stitch yesterday but think I managed to lose it OK. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Morning. Interesting how those extra stitches appear and disappear. ;^) Yesterday I had to frog as I had an odd purl row in the middle of the knit rows. I fixed and was able to finish the project. Amazingly I had just the right amount of yarn to finish the project.


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunday to you. That Bentley is a smart guy.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and cold Surrey. Bentley decided that sleeping on my hot water bottle was the best place last night. Hoping to get my rag rug finished today, just need to find a few more bits of fabric.
> 
> Nothing planned for today.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It was the bane of my life as a kid, squeezed into my skinny older sisters old school shirts!!! :sm12: :sm14: :sm23: xxxx


Ha, being the youngest of 5 girls I remember my mom wanting to have me wear my older sisters clothing. She was 3 years older but soon I was just as tall and thinner than her. She was wearing my hand me downs.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. My greatgrands and their dad came over to do my honey-do list and go trick or treating. Unknown to me my grand daughter was also coming to go with them trick or treating. The parents are doing things together with the children even though they are divorced. Dad did my honey-do list and then the 4 of them went trick or treating. Then grand daughter then ask if her new partner could also come over. I applaud their open caring and putting the children first. However.........


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Interesting how those extra stitches appear and disappear. ;^) Yesterday I had to frog as I had an odd purl row in the middle of the knit rows. I fixed and was able to finish the project. Amazingly I had just the right amount of yarn to finish the project.


Now that takes skill xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. My greatgrands and their dad came over to do my honey-do list and go trick or treating. Unknown to me my grand daughter was also coming to go with them trick or treating. The parents are doing things together with the children even though they are divorced. Dad did my honey-do list and then the 4 of them went trick or treating. Then grand daughter then ask if her new partner could also come over. I applaud their open caring and putting the children first. However.........


What is a honey-do list. Not heard of that? Xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> What is a honey-do list. Not heard of that? Xx


Honey will you do this? Honey will you do that? Put a list of all the things you want your honey to do on a list and you have a honey-do list. :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. My greatgrands and their dad came over to do my honey-do list and go trick or treating. Unknown to me my grand daughter was also coming to go with them trick or treating. The parents are doing things together with the children even though they are divorced. Dad did my honey-do list and then the 4 of them went trick or treating. Then grand daughter then ask if her new partner could also come over. I applaud their open caring and putting the children first. However.........


Awkward????? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I've been away for a few days with DH & DD. We've had a lovely time in a wooden chalet. DH was a little worried about it being cold in there but we've been toasty warm. The thing we hadn't anticipated was noise, DD bought ear plugs to cut out the noise from DH snoring. We traveled back today through a snow shower, it was quite heavy for twenty minutes or so. It's really cold now but our house is lovely and warm.


Snow?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls it's been a terrible rainy and windy day. The heating has been on all day. I hope to goodness it's not like this on Wednesday. I've sudokued most of the day. I was going to do some chores but I'm afraid I have been lazy. I am what I am....Stephen got a suite delivered do day at 7.45am. God job they didn't come here. I'm turning over and snuggling down again at that time. Hope you all had a good day.


Major tragedy here. I've run out of soduku! It was VERY cold yesterday despite the blue skies here. I didn't venture out. It looks gorgeous outside again today, sunshine and blue skies, but I think it's probably cold again, so....


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, sorry about my absence :sm06:, I don't even know how long I was gone, but I am back now! ????
> 
> Things went awry, when the 3 older dgd's came for a 2 night sleepover, then they were going to spend the 3rd night with their nanna, which was a great plan, because dd3, and her partner, were going to Adelaide, to chose the house they wanted, along with the items they wanted included in the completed house; so they weren't expecting to get back to their present home, until quite late in the evening.
> 
> Well, as with most plans of mice and men, the sleepover plans for the 3rd night, didn't pan out! The childrens nanna is in the terminal stage of cancer, but she will still have the girls for a night when she is able, but unfortunately she was not well on the night they were going to stay with her, and spent another night with us. We had a great time with the girls, and went for a visit to our Arid Lands Botanic Garden, and were going to have lunch there as well.
> This was the day that FM decided to pay me a detailed visit, and as we were heading back to our car, dh and the girls went on ahead of me, but really it was because I was already too exhausted to keep up with them. I was half hoping that dh would come back to see how I was, but he stayed at the car with the girls. We left there, and went to Wadlata (which is the town part of the gardens), and had our lunch there, and it was an excellent lunch! I had a toasted egg & bacon sandwich, and it was so delicious, that I was contemplating having a second one, but I talked myself out of it! :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> I don't even remember what we did for the remainder of the weekend but 3 days, of one of the girls, is just a little too much for me. If she more was like her older sisters, then everthing would have been fine, but she is very different from them! :sm23: :sm23: We took the girls home on the Sunday, and were shown the research for the house, and then went home, and I went to bed.
> 
> Before I went to bed, I got a phone call, but didn't recognise the number, so I didn't answer it, but a little later I had a feeling that I should have answered it, and when I did a search of the no', I discovered that it was from my neice (dn1), she was doing a fund-raising bicycle ride from Darwin to Port Lincoln, to raise funds for Beyond Blue. For the previous 3 or 4 days, we had had gale force winds in our area, and out on the open road the winds were much worse, and she had rung to see if they could stay with us for a couple of nights, while her car got serviced (her sister, dn2 was her support crew, and drove dn1's car), so I said they could stay with us, for as long as they needed to. So they were with us for one, or two, nights, I am really not sure about that now, but it was good to see them! :sm16: :sm06:
> 
> I have been trying to catch up with myself since that weekend, and I think I am almost there! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Good to have you back. Life does occasionally get in the way.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I've been thinking today was Sunday. Omg...I woke up on Friday and made my coffee, I sit and gaze out of the window looking at the birds in the hedge and collect my thoughts, to be honest my thoughts take some collecting and I think about lots of things. It came into my mind (why I don't know) what was the name of USA president....well, could I think of it, could I not......I must have been on thinking about 3 to 5 mins, I decided it started with a B and I knew it wasn't bush. I got myself a bit worked up and thought of any name beginning with b that I could, then..of course it came to me, trump...so much for the b I was looking for. Do you think I'm going a little nutty?


It's high time you stopped being the sane one. I do that sort of thing all the time. Things that I know darn well I know just won't come to me.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That particular pattern I made myself as it was easy. Material then was polyester so it was easy to cut, came in beautiful patterns and colours and the seams did not need turning in, I just zigzagged them. It was the perfect pattern for the "little black dress" as well. I don't wear dresses any more unless they come down to my ankles.. oxoxo ps. The Queen looks great in one!


I'm the same with dresses, they're not to bad in the summer and I have a couple of very loose, tie-dye cheese-clothy things I wear then but apart from that, I never know what to put on my legs or what shoes to wear with dresses!! xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've been thinking today was Sunday. Omg...I woke up on Friday and made my coffee, I sit and gaze out of the window looking at the birds in the hedge and collect my thoughts, to be honest my thoughts take some collecting and I think about lots of things. It came into my mind (why I don't know) what was the name of USA president....well, could I think of it, could I not......I must have been on thinking about 3 to 5 mins, I decided it started with a B and I knew it wasn't bush. I got myself a bit worked up and thought of any name beginning with b that I could, then..of course it came to me, trump...so much for the b I was looking for. Do you think I'm going a little nutty?


Oh sweetie, you are no nuttier than the rest of us, that happens to me all of the time and makes me panic a little bit which makes trying to remember even harder!! It's called being a senior and is perfectly normal!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, dh and i had a sleep in today but even with pain meds i was hurting too much to sleep.
> My doc hasn't diagnosed FM but somedays i really wonder.
> 
> Anyway, i am up now and wondering What to do with myself today.. Knit..crochet..quilt..organize bill drawer?
> I think we all know what I'm NOT gonna choose lol.


Awww, gentle hugs to you Angela, hope someone can help you with your discomfort very soon and you can get a good night's sleep!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Awkward????? xx


They are all comfortable with the arrangement. Mr. Wonderful is not comfortable with the arrangement. I am in the middle. They are so comfortable with the arrangement that my great grandkids dad will watch all 4 children when asked. I believe it is good for the grandkids to see their parents remain friends.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> In Shropshire somewhere, higher up than where DH and I went in the summer
> 
> https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Peak-District-North-Wales-Snowdonia-Barkers-Green/Mayfields-Lodge-965142.html


Wow, that looks beautiful but I'm so glad you were nice and warm in there!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, I hope you can remedy that a.s.a.p.


SaxonLady said:


> Major tragedy here. I've run out of soduku! It was VERY cold yesterday despite the blue skies here. I didn't venture out. It looks gorgeous outside again today, sunshine and blue skies, but I think it's probably cold again, so....


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:



> When you have a good clear out it's amazing what you find. When we moved we downsized drastically, we had so much stuff to get rid of. It feels good knowing we haven't got that clutter any more


I know someone who is selling up after nearly 40 years and the amount of stuff that is having to be dumped or packed has amazed them. On the other hand, I have moved about 6 times in that time and have had a clear out every time. Mind you, having been in this house for 12 years now, I may have accumulated just a _little_ more junk!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Interesting how those extra stitches appear and disappear. ;^) Yesterday I had to frog as I had an odd purl row in the middle of the knit rows. I fixed and was able to finish the project. Amazingly I had just the right amount of yarn to finish the project.


happy happenstance.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Trish, and I am back again, because now all the bones and muscles that form the chest frame, are all making my life a misery, and giving me a tremendous amount of pain; I actually feel as if I have been bench pressing a very serious amount of weight, at some gym! I wouldn't mind if I had a reason for this pain session, then at least I would know that it was eventually give me some good results!
> 
> :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


I once had a terrible ache in my chest and though I was having a heart attack but it turned out to be inflammation of the sternum, no idea why I got that but it passed in a few days, fortunately. Could that be what you have, I wonder? xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I think I blew my cover this afternoon. The greatgrands were here playing and then getting ready to go trick or treat. I was playing with them and being very active. I think Mr. Wonderful will realize I am able to do almost everything I use to do. I am very happy I am almost back to normal.


Yes, that's a very good thing! I was just wondering what could have caused the pneumonia in the first place? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes he would absolutely go with us. She registered him as a service dog so he can go anywhere i go, i haven't done that yet lol. He kind of tends to piddle a little when strangers pet him.
> 
> Somebody had her first cheerleading event ! ????


Oh bless her, she is so cute - and SO grown up!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I know someone who is selling up after nearly 40 years and the amount of stuff that is having to be dumped or packed has amazed them. On the other hand, I have moved about 6 times in that time and have had a clear out every time. Mind you, having been in this house for 12 years now, I may have accumulated just a _little_ more junk!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm16:


We have lived here for 46 years, are both avid book readers and collectors, his mechanical bits constantly invade the house, we have far too many clothes each, I have my stash of yarn and embroidery bits and pieces, my study is full of paperwork that needs sorting and dumping.......


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Jacky, it's pouring with rain here. xx


We had pouring rain here all last evening, but it seems to have gone away this morning. Hopefully it will stay away awhile as I need to go grocery shopping at some point today. That's all I have on my agenda today so will get a bit of knitting done, too! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Josephine. That makes a change, it's beautiful here albeit cold. Enjoyed my extra hour in bed although I did sleep through it. xx :sm09:


I did too! I was awake for an hour or so around four and then woke up at exactly the normal time - if the clocks hadn't gone back, what a waste!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Interesting how those extra stitches appear and disappear. ;^) Yesterday I had to frog as I had an odd purl row in the middle of the knit rows. I fixed and was able to finish the project. Amazingly I had just the right amount of yarn to finish the project.


Always a cause for celebration, well done on finishing your project!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ha, being the youngest of 5 girls I remember my mom wanting to have me wear my older sisters clothing. She was 3 years older but soon I was just as tall and thinner than her. She was wearing my hand me downs.


My sister was taller as well as skinnier so the shirts had become too short for her. Too narrow for me although my mum didn't seem to agree! oh boy, you should see my sister now, hehehehe!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had an interesting day yesterday. My greatgrands and their dad came over to do my honey-do list and go trick or treating. Unknown to me my grand daughter was also coming to go with them trick or treating. The parents are doing things together with the children even though they are divorced. Dad did my honey-do list and then the 4 of them went trick or treating. Then grand daughter then ask if her new partner could also come over. I applaud their open caring and putting the children first. However.........


Yeah, I get that, modern ways eh?!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Honey will you do this? Honey will you do that? Put a list of all the things you want your honey to do on a list and you have a honey-do list. :sm01:


Hmmm, sounds like a great idea but I don't think it would work in my house!!! :sm25: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We have lived here for 46 years, are both avid book readers and collectors, his mechanical bits constantly invade the house, we have far too many clothes each, I have my stash of yarn and embroidery bits and pieces, my study is full of paperwork that needs sorting and dumping.......


Photos, you didn't mention photos!! I have a plan to scan all my pre-digital pics and put them on discs then destroy the originals. What is it they say about the best laid plans........?!! :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> We have lived here for 46 years, are both avid book readers and collectors, his mechanical bits constantly invade the house, we have far too many clothes each, I have my stash of yarn and embroidery bits and pieces, my study is full of paperwork that needs sorting and dumping.......


We've been in our house 32 years and I've been doing a lot of clearing away over the past few months as I pack stuff up. I'm sure I'll still end up moving a lot of stuff I won't need wherever we go, but at least I'm also getting rid of lots of stuff, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Photos, you didn't mention photos!! I have a plan to scan all my pre-digital pics and put them on discs then destroy the originals. What is it they say about the best laid plans........?!! :sm23:


Yes, I've got a lot of photos that need to be dealt with. Not really sure what I route I want to go with that. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, sounds like a great idea but I don't think it would work in my house!!! :sm25: :sm23: :sm23:


Nor mine, if you want it done do it yourself is the motto here. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I've got a lot of photos that need to be dealt with. Not really sure what I route I want to go with that. xxxooo


I managed to get all mine scanned onto the computer but haven't been able to put them on discs yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I managed to get all mine scanned onto the computer but haven't been able to put them on discs yet. xx


Well done!! I have a heap of photos on my desk, waiting to be scanned, really must get on with that. Winter is coming, might be a good time to start!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Snow?


I know, difficult to believe. DH said I think it's snowing and I thought that's ridiculous, but it was soon coming down thick and fast there was no denying it


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I know someone who is selling up after nearly 40 years and the amount of stuff that is having to be dumped or packed has amazed them. On the other hand, I have moved about 6 times in that time and have had a clear out every time. Mind you, having been in this house for 12 years now, I may have accumulated just a _little_ more junk!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm16:


Yes I'm sure. Even now six months on I am sure we are cluttering up with the best intentions of remaining un-cluttered


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's a very good thing! I was just wondering what could have caused the pneumonia in the first place? xxxx


Apparently rapid onset sepsis pneumonia has no known cause. No doctor could explain it and I did not find anything on the internet. Feeling fine and then 30 minutes later finding it hard to breath makes no sense to me. I never had a cough before, during, or after the pneumonia. The sepsis definitely took a long time to resolve.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> We've been in our house 32 years and I've been doing a lot of clearing away over the past few months as I pack stuff up. I'm sure I'll still end up moving a lot of stuff I won't need wherever we go, but at least I'm also getting rid of lots of stuff, too. xxxooo


We continued to get rid of stuff after we moved partly because we ran out of time


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done!! I have a heap of photos on my desk, waiting to be scanned, really must get on with that. Winter is coming, might be a good time to start!! xxx


That is well done, Jacky! I have a couple of shoe boxes (at least) of photos to deal with. One day.... xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Apparently rapid onset sepsis pneumonia has no known cause. No doctor could explain it and I did not find anything on the internet. Feeling fine and then 30 minutes later finding it hard to breath makes no sense to me. I never had a cough before, during, or after the pneumonia. The sepsis definitely took a long time to resolve.


It sounds really scary! So glad you are doing so well now. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I managed to get all mine scanned onto the computer but haven't been able to put them on discs yet. xx


A good start


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds really scary! So glad you are doing so well now. xxxooo


Thanks. It happened so fast I did not have time to be scared. Then again I was alone and knew I had to take care of it myself.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks. It happened so fast I did not have time to be scared. Then again I was alone and knew I had to take care of it myself.


And that's a really good thing! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I think I blew my cover this afternoon. The greatgrands were here playing and then getting ready to go trick or treat. I was playing with them and being very active. I think Mr. Wonderful will realize I am able to do almost everything I use to do. I am very happy I am almost back to normal.


That's wonderful news.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Apparently rapid onset sepsis pneumonia has no known cause. No doctor could explain it and I did not find anything on the internet. Feeling fine and then 30 minutes later finding it hard to breath makes no sense to me. I never had a cough before, during, or after the pneumonia. The sepsis definitely took a long time to resolve.


That's tough when you can find no reason for it as you don't know how to avoid it in the future!! Just really hope that once was all you are ever going to get!! Just look after yourself really well and make sure you are treated like Royalty!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That's wonderful news.


Hi Rookie, how's life treating you? xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hi Rookie, how's life treating you? xxxx


Just got home from being with granddaughters (son and family) up in Madison, WI for 3 days.

Thursday was baking, candy making and cooking dinner with the oldest (age 6). We had a ball making caramel apples. On Friday, we (both girls and I)went to the Sow's ear where I spent my Christmas gift card in yarn for ballet sweaters for them and had lunch.

https://www.knitandsip.com/about-us/

After lunch we made pumpkin cupcakes and went to a haunted house at the library.

On Saturday, I made a trip to the Knitting Tree who is going out of retail business. I snagged a signed copy of Elizabeth Zimmermann's "Knitter's Workshop" and some cashmere yarn. Have to do my part to support goat shepherds!! The girls will end up with the knitted items as I think they'd be too hot for TN, but I'll have fun playing with the yarn.

https://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Zimmermanns-Knitting-Zimmermann-1981-12-01/dp/B017MYPOCA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1540735400&sr=8-14&keywords=Elizabeth+Zimmerman

https://www.knittingtree.com/whats-new.htm


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from being with granddaughters (son and family) up in Madison, WI for 3 days.
> 
> Thursday was baking, candy making and cooking dinner with the oldest (age 6). We had a ball making caramel apples. On Friday, we (both girls and I)went to the Sow's ear where I spent my Christmas gift card in yarn for ballet sweaters for them and had lunch.
> 
> https://www.knitandsip.com/about-us/
> 
> After lunch we made pumpkin cupcakes and went to a haunted house at the library.
> 
> On Saturday, I made a trip to the Knitting Tree who is going out of retail business. I snagged a signed copy of Elizabeth Zimmermann's "Knitter's Workshop" and some cashmere yarn. Have to do my part to support goat shepherds!! The girls will end up with the knitted items as I think they'd be too hot for TN, but I'll have fun playing with the yarn.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Zimmermanns-Knitting-Zimmermann-1981-12-01/dp/B017MYPOCA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1540735400&sr=8-14&keywords=Elizabeth+Zimmerman
> 
> https://www.knittingtree.com/whats-new.htm


Sounds like a great break, I could do with one of those. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great break, I could do with one of those. xx


Ditto from me, Jeanette. Sounds like a good getaway. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jeanette. Sounds like a good getaway. xxxooo


It was so much fun. Now to get ready for 9 hour drive to TN tomorrow. No bids on house do lowered the peice. Hope we get lots of viewings while we're gone.

On 11/2, I get to meet up with Gwen, Marianne and Angela from the Tea Party thread. We're meeting in a gold mining town.


----------



## PurpleFi

Getting ready for my trip up North


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for my trip up North


Love it.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That's tough when you can find no reason for it as you don't know how to avoid it in the future!! Just really hope that once was all you are ever going to get!! Just look after yourself really well and make sure you are treated like Royalty!! xxxx


I wondered if it was the cpap machine. It was tested and found to be germ free. Did exchange mask, tubing and water chamber just to be sure. Have a cpap sterilizing on order. I definitely would like to avoid that in the future. Royalty, not so much. Even though he is Mr. Wonderful, he is still a man.


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from being with granddaughters (son and family) up in Madison, WI for 3 days.
> 
> Thursday was baking, candy making and cooking dinner with the oldest (age 6). We had a ball making caramel apples. On Friday, we (both girls and I)went to the Sow's ear where I spent my Christmas gift card in yarn for ballet sweaters for them and had lunch.
> 
> https://www.knitandsip.com/about-us/
> 
> After lunch we made pumpkin cupcakes and went to a haunted house at the library.
> 
> On Saturday, I made a trip to the Knitting Tree who is going out of retail business. I snagged a signed copy of Elizabeth Zimmermann's "Knitter's Workshop" and some cashmere yarn. Have to do my part to support goat shepherds!! The girls will end up with the knitted items as I think they'd be too hot for TN, but I'll have fun playing with the yarn.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Zimmermanns-Knitting-Zimmermann-1981-12-01/dp/B017MYPOCA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1540735400&sr=8-14&keywords=Elizabeth+Zimmerman
> 
> https://www.knittingtree.com/whats-new.htm


Sounds like you had a good time. Some day I am going to head south a little bit and visit the Sow's Ear. Sounds like a great place to spend a day.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for my trip up North


Make sure to pack yarn and needles/hook just in case you have a spare minute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. Some day I am going to head south a little bit and visit the Sow's Ear. Sounds like a great place to spend a day.


it was. It has some tight quarters and bad traffic flow due to the nature of the building, but worth a trip. The people were awesome.

Enjoying their "coffee" (hot apple cider).


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from being with granddaughters (son and family) up in Madison, WI for 3 days.
> 
> Thursday was baking, candy making and cooking dinner with the oldest (age 6). We had a ball making caramel apples. On Friday, we (both girls and I)went to the Sow's ear where I spent my Christmas gift card in yarn for ballet sweaters for them and had lunch.
> 
> https://www.knitandsip.com/about-us/
> 
> After lunch we made pumpkin cupcakes and went to a haunted house at the library.
> 
> On Saturday, I made a trip to the Knitting Tree who is going out of retail business. I snagged a signed copy of Elizabeth Zimmermann's "Knitter's Workshop" and some cashmere yarn. Have to do my part to support goat shepherds!! The girls will end up with the knitted items as I think they'd be too hot for TN, but I'll have fun playing with the yarn.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Zimmermanns-Knitting-Zimmermann-1981-12-01/dp/B017MYPOCA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1540735400&sr=8-14&keywords=Elizabeth+Zimmerman
> 
> https://www.knittingtree.com/whats-new.htm


You lucky, lucky girl!!! Down here in the south at least, we have no decent yarn shops at all any more. As we have said before, I Knit London is now housed in a container city, not very food a t all. John Lewis has some yarns but mostly from big manufacturers. Good going on the EZ book, an heirloom of the future!!
The Halloween prep all sounds fabulous, you guys really go for it!! It's getting bigger over here but I we don't see the lovely front yard displays that I've seen in the USA. Hope you all have a good one!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> You lucky, lucky girl!!! Down here in the south at least, we have no decent yarn shops at all any more. As we have said before, I Knit London is now housed in a container city, not very food a t all. John Lewis has some yarns but mostly from big manufacturers. Good going on the EZ book, an heirloom of the future!!
> The Halloween prep all sounds fabulous, you guys really go for it!! It's getting bigger over here but I we don't see the lovely front yard displays that I've seen in the USA. Hope you all have a good one!! xxxx


Thank you.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It was so much fun. Now to get ready for 9 hour drive to TN tomorrow. No bids on house do lowered the peice. Hope we get lots of viewings while we're gone.
> 
> On 11/2, I get to meet up with Gwen, Marianne and Angela from the Tea Party thread. We're meeting in a gold mining town.


Sorry the house is slow to move and a shame you have had to drop the price but that seems to be the way it goes these days.

Take care on that very long drive and please give my love to the girls, have a great time with them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for my trip up North


Ooh, nice! hello Mr P!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I wondered if it was the cpap machine. It was tested and found to be germ free. Did exchange mask, tubing and water chamber just to be sure. Have a cpap sterilizing on order. I definitely would like to avoid that in the future. Royalty, not so much. Even though he is Mr. Wonderful, he is still a man.


Good job thinking of that could well have been the source but well worth changing the bits you could - just in case!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> it was. It has some tight quarters and bad traffic flow due to the nature of the building, but worth a trip. The people were awesome.
> 
> Enjoying their "coffee" (hot apple cider).


Bless!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Make sure to pack yarn and needles/hook just in case you have a spare minute.


They are already in my bag and some Dorset buttons too. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> it was. It has some tight quarters and bad traffic flow due to the nature of the building, but worth a trip. The people were awesome.
> 
> Enjoying their "coffee" (hot apple cider).


Lovely photo, hope your house sells soon xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Ooh, nice! hello Mr P!! xxxx


He's busy doing a jigsaw but doesn't appreciate Bentley wanting to help. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> He's busy doing a jigsaw but doesn't appreciate Bentley wanting to help. xx


I can imagine!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> You lucky, lucky girl!!! Down here in the south at least, we have no decent yarn shops at all any more. As we have said before, I Knit London is now housed in a container city, not very food a t all. John Lewis has some yarns but mostly from big manufacturers. Good going on the EZ book, an heirloom of the future!!
> The Halloween prep all sounds fabulous, you guys really go for it!! It's getting bigger over here but I we don't see the lovely front yard displays that I've seen in the USA. Hope you all have a good one!! xxxx


Even our LYS is slipping. I went in last week just for a ball of red. There was none! No in DK anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Even our LYS is slipping. I went in last week just for a ball of red. There was none! No in DK anyway.


That's not good x


----------



## jinx

Sweet girls. Bad traffic flow reminds me of Iris yarn shop in Appleton. It had been a residential home and they left all the walls up. It was kinda fun trying to negotiate through the rooms. A fun and friendly place with lots of yarn and buttons. I believe it closed last year.


RookieRetiree said:


> it was. It has some tight quarters and bad traffic flow due to the nature of the building, but worth a trip. The people were awesome.
> 
> Enjoying their "coffee" (hot apple cider).


----------



## jinx

I do not feel bad not knowing what a container city was. Mr. Google says they are found in London. We have a lot of people that use them for storage on their farms or estates, but I have not seen any made into stores, yet.


London Girl said:


> You lucky, lucky girl!!! Down here in the south at least, we have no decent yarn shops at all any more. As we have said before, I Knit London is now housed in a container city, not very food a t all. John Lewis has some yarns but mostly from big manufacturers. Good going on the EZ book, an heirloom of the future!!
> The Halloween prep all sounds fabulous, you guys really go for it!! It's getting bigger over here but I we don't see the lovely front yard displays that I've seen in the USA. Hope you all have a good one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I do not feel bad not knowing what a container city was. Mr. Google says they are found in London. We have a lot of people that use them for storage on their farms or estates, but I have not seen any made into stores, yet.


Mr W is quite right, there is a big one in Shoreditch, East London that is considered quite trendy, it has little bars and eateries in it. The one housing I Knit is not so nice, seemed to be made up of little rooms made into offices, quite grim really :sm22: :sm19: :sm04:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I've just said bye to the family. They called down to see me and also called at grandma Ann's. The boys were in fine voice. Did I tell you that Stephen and sue are going to Amsterdam on Tuesday ? I can't remember. They come back on Friday. Looks like I'm stopping up there on Thursday night. I've done a couple of chores today. And sudoku. I will see the girls the day after tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I depend on Purple to tell me the day of the week. Some times she plays tricks on me. :sm02: :sm17:
> There are many people that would like to forget his name. So you are among many on that score.


????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I think I blew my cover this afternoon. The greatgrands were here playing and then getting ready to go trick or treat. I was playing with them and being very active. I think Mr. Wonderful will realize I am able to do almost everything I use to do. I am very happy I am almost back to normal.


I am very happy for you also


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Sweet girls. Bad traffic flow reminds me of Iris yarn shop in Appleton. It had been a residential home and they left all the walls up. It was kinda fun trying to negotiate through the rooms. A fun and friendly place with lots of yarn and buttons. I believe it closed last year.


That describes this place exactly.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Yes he would absolutely go with us. She registered him as a service dog so he can go anywhere i go, i haven't done that yet lol. He kind of tends to piddle a little when strangers pet him.
> 
> Somebody had her first cheerleading event ! ????


She's beautiful. I kind of tend to piddle when I meet strangers too.....????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Honey will you do this? Honey will you do that? Put a list of all the things you want your honey to do on a list and you have a honey-do list. :sm01:


I need a honey.....ds will have to do.????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've just said bye to the family. They called down to see me and also called at grandma Ann's. The boys were in fine voice. Did I tell you that Stephen and sue are going to Amsterdam on Tuesday ? I can't remember. They come back on Friday. Looks like I'm stopping up there on Thursday night. I've done a couple of chores today. And sudoku. I will see the girls the day after tomorrow. I can't wait.


Yay, we're nearly there!! Hope & S have a good time in Amsterdam, I love it there, everyone speaks perfect English!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Pair of socks finished for DS


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It was so much fun. Now to get ready for 9 hour drive to TN tomorrow. No bids on house do lowered the peice. Hope we get lots of viewings while we're gone.
> 
> On 11/2, I get to meet up with Gwen, Marianne and Angela from the Tea Party thread. We're meeting in a gold mining town.


Fingers crossed for you on the house. I know what those long drives can be like and hope all goes smoothly for you. Have a great time on Friday with the Tea Party ladies! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Getting ready for my trip up North


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> it was. It has some tight quarters and bad traffic flow due to the nature of the building, but worth a trip. The people were awesome.
> 
> Enjoying their "coffee" (hot apple cider).


Adorable!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Sweet girls. Bad traffic flow reminds me of Iris yarn shop in Appleton. It had been a residential home and they left all the walls up. It was kinda fun trying to negotiate through the rooms. A fun and friendly place with lots of yarn and buttons. I believe it closed last year.


Our traffic here in the Puget Sound area has become awful. I hate to go anywhere when it involves the freeway. I usually drive around on the non-freeway routes. It may take me a bit longer but is much less stressful to me

We have several really nice yarn shops in our area and feel so lucky that we do. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Pair of socks finished for DS


The socks look great! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am not a fan of freeway driving either. Years ago if we had to go to Milwaukee we avoided rush hour traffic. Now it makes no difference what time of day it is the traffic is always congested. I also take the round about routes. 


Miss Pam said:


> Our traffic here in the Puget Sound area has become awful. I hate to go anywhere when it involves the freeway. I usually drive around on the non-freeway routes. It may take me a bit longer but is much less stressful to me
> 
> We have several really nice yarn shops in our area and feel so lucky that we do. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Pair of socks finished for DS


The socks look great. Good choice of yarn color.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Pair of socks finished for DS


Nice looking socks. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. This time tomorrow I will be on the train to meet June and Rebecca to travel up North for our visit to Susan.

I have about a 3 inch square to finish on my rag rag and Creative Chaos is here today to do some rag rugging. I am really pleased how it's turned out, it is really heavy due to the amount of material in it. Bentley loves it.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. This time tomorrow I will be on the train to meet June and Rebecca to travel up North for our visit to Susan.
> 
> I have about a 3 inch square to finish on my rag rag and Creative Chaos is here today to do some rag rugging. I am really pleased how it's turned out, it is really heavy due to the amount of material in it. Bentley loves it.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Morning. I am getting excited about our trip to visit Susan. You are taking us all along, aren't you?
How could you refrain from finishing the rug when you were that close? Waiting to hear how well it works to do it your way. I am sure Bentley appreciates all the work put into his rug.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I am getting excited about our trip to visit Susan. You are taking us all along, aren't you?
> How could you refrain from finishing the rug when you were that close? Waiting to hear how well it works to do it your way. I am sure Bentley appreciates all the work put into his rug.


Of course you will all be with us. I didn't finish it because a certain feline was sitting on it and I wanted to get an early night. Hopefully will finish it before the girls come. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a frosty Wales. The clouds then came in and the mountain tops disappeared, they are back now but not sure ir it will clear up or not. Another load of logs came yesterday so we are all snug for a while. Once again nothing on the agenda today so will continue with my shawl. Have got a lacy scarf to block but am not unpacking all my blocking stuff again so it will have to wait. Have a good day even though it's Monday morning. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Pair of socks finished for DS


They look lovely, nice and warm!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Our traffic here in the Puget Sound area has become awful. I hate to go anywhere when it involves the freeway. I usually drive around on the non-freeway routes. It may take me a bit longer but is much less stressful to me
> 
> We have several really nice yarn shops in our area and feel so lucky that we do. xxxooo


I know!! I'm so envious! Truly hope you are as lucky at your next destination!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. This time tomorrow I will be on the train to meet June and Rebecca to travel up North for our visit to Susan.
> 
> I have about a 3 inch square to finish on my rag rag and Creative Chaos is here today to do some rag rugging. I am really pleased how it's turned out, it is really heavy due to the amount of material in it. Bentley loves it.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Can you bring it with you for show and tell?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Did you sleep in this a.m.? Seems you are a bit late checking in. Does a load of logs last a month?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty Wales. The clouds then came in and the mountain tops disappeared, they are back now but not sure ir it will clear up or not. Another load of logs came yesterday so we are all snug for a while. Once again nothing on the agenda today so will continue with my shawl. Have got a lacy scarf to block but am not unpacking all my blocking stuff again so it will have to wait. Have a good day even though it's Monday morning. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Can you bring it with you for show and tell?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


In a word - NO! It's too b....y heavy xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I would like to thank everyone that wished me well while I was under the weather.
Mr. Wonderful was crabby yesterday. That happens so seldom that it surprises me when it happens. Hope he is not coming down with something. He was pleasant when I wished his a good night so we did not go to sleep in a bad mood.
Today I will ride to the clinic for a blood test and a flu shot. I am imagining my blood work will have good results. I like the location of the new clinic as there is a thrift store right next door. I love shopping thrift stores. This clinic is building a anew. It will open in April very close to home. I was waiting to change doctors until the new clinic was finished, but wisely changed recently and hopefully will not have to make the ride in bad weather.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Did you sleep in this a.m.? Seems you are a bit late checking in. Does a load of logs last a month?


No sleep-ins in this house, our clocks went back an hour over the weekend so should be earlier, I think, I can never work out how it affects time abroad. Don't think the logs will last that long we have a very hungry log burner, it must be male, it always needs feeding. xx :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada It is 6:00 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). We had rain and graupel on the weekend. It cut short my shopping as I don't have good snow tires. I wasn't able to talk to the salespeople at Costco as they were all out when I was there (bad timing). Our temperatures are going to stay above freezing all week so I'll try next weekend.
I took my garter sweater into my LYS because they have a big table where I could stretch it out and mark where I need to pick up stitches. I also found out that I have an extra inch to work with. I've started into the contrast colour on my brioche hat. 
We're now over the 350 mark so, with your permission, I'll start a new topic and confuse everyone again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No sleep-ins in this house, our clocks went back an hour over the weekend so should be earlier, I think, I can never work out how it affects time abroad. Don't think the logs will last that long we have a very hungry log burner, it must be male, it always needs feeding. xx :sm09:


 :sm01: :sm01: 
Spring forward, fall back. You get to do 12-1am twice.
We do the change this coming weeking.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I would like to thank everyone that wished me well while I was under the weather.
> Mr. Wonderful was crabby yesterday. That happens so seldom that it surprises me when it happens. Hope he is not coming down with something. He was pleasant when I wished his a good night so we did not go to sleep in a bad mood.
> Today I will ride to the clinic for a blood test and a flu shot. I am imagining my blood work will have good results. I like the location of the new clinic as there is a thrift store right next door. I love shopping thrift stores. This clinic is building a anew. It will open in April very close to home. I was waiting to change doctors until the new clinic was finished, but wisely changed recently and hopefully will not have to make the ride in bad weather.


Crossing my fingers for good results.
That's great that the clinic is in a good location.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty Wales. The clouds then came in and the mountain tops disappeared, they are back now but not sure ir it will clear up or not. Another load of logs came yesterday so we are all snug for a while. Once again nothing on the agenda today so will continue with my shawl. Have got a lacy scarf to block but am not unpacking all my blocking stuff again so it will have to wait. Have a good day even though it's Monday morning. xx


I have a bucket full of items that need to be blocked. I don't have anywhere that I can put wet things flat without kitties on them and scratching them up. They will just have to wait until I can close a bedroom door.
Happy Monday to you. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Of course you will all be with us. I didn't finish it because a certain feline was sitting on it and I wanted to get an early night. Hopefully will finish it before the girls come. xxx


Bentley knows it's for him. It's nice when a recipient likes an item that you have made. He obviously doesn't mind that the corner isn't finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am not a fan of freeway driving either. Years ago if we had to go to Milwaukee we avoided rush hour traffic. Now it makes no difference what time of day it is the traffic is always congested. I also take the round about routes.


I don't have much choice around here. If I don't take the freeways, I'll be on the road all day.
I still try to avoid rush hour stop-and-go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Our traffic here in the Puget Sound area has become awful. I hate to go anywhere when it involves the freeway. I usually drive around on the non-freeway routes. It may take me a bit longer but is much less stressful to me
> 
> We have several really nice yarn shops in our area and feel so lucky that we do. xxxooo


I have 3 LYS in my area and 8 or 9 within driving distance. I feel really lucky.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Pair of socks finished for DS


Nice socks. 
I need to get going in some socks. I've got a bunch of project bags to work through before I can get to the sock yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Honey will you do this? Honey will you do that? Put a list of all the things you want your honey to do on a list and you have a honey-do list.





grandma susan said:


> I need a honey.....ds will have to do.????


I need a honey too, I usually get the list.

:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> She's beautiful. I kind of tend to piddle when I meet strangers too.....????


Or laugh. Thanks ladies. :sm01: 
Or sneeze. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Mr W is quite right, there is a big one in Shoreditch, East London that is considered quite trendy, it has little bars and eateries in it. The one housing I Knit is not so nice, seemed to be made up of little rooms made into offices, quite grim really :sm22: :sm19: :sm04:


Sounds like they repurposed an existing office. Maybe they'll get better if they stay there long enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Sweet girls. Bad traffic flow reminds me of Iris yarn shop in Appleton. It had been a residential home and they left all the walls up. It was kinda fun trying to negotiate through the rooms. A fun and friendly place with lots of yarn and buttons. I believe it closed last year.


The one in Lindsay is like that too. It's in a big old house. Old wooden floors and high ceilings are nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Even our LYS is slipping. I went in last week just for a ball of red. There was none! No in DK anyway.


My LYS in Peterborough would do that. The owner only ordered in the colours that she liked, but she could get the other colours in quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You lucky, lucky girl!!! Down here in the south at least, we have no decent yarn shops at all any more. As we have said before, I Knit London is now housed in a container city, not very food a t all. John Lewis has some yarns but mostly from big manufacturers. Good going on the EZ book, an heirloom of the future!!
> The Halloween prep all sounds fabulous, you guys really go for it!! It's getting bigger over here but I we don't see the lovely front yard displays that I've seen in the USA. Hope you all have a good one!! xxxx


There hasn't been too much Halloween decorations in my subdivision this year. Halloween is on a Wednesday, so I think a lot of parties were held this last weekend. Also, it has been cold and wet, which hasn't helped with putting up decorations.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> it was. It has some tight quarters and bad traffic flow due to the nature of the building, but worth a trip. The people were awesome.
> 
> Enjoying their "coffee" (hot apple cider).


Beautiful girls. They do enjoy their "coffee".


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> It was so much fun. Now to get ready for 9 hour drive to TN tomorrow. No bids on house do lowered the peice. Hope we get lots of viewings while we're gone.
> 
> On 11/2, I get to meet up with Gwen, Marianne and Angela from the Tea Party thread. We're meeting in a gold mining town.


Sorry that you had to lower the price. Prices haven't gone down too much here, but there are not so many sales at the moment.
A gold mining town sounds interesting. We used to have a gold mining town north of here, but there's only a plaque left. All the buildings were abandoned and torn down when they became dangerous. Have a lovely meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Just got home from being with granddaughters (son and family) up in Madison, WI for 3 days.
> 
> Thursday was baking, candy making and cooking dinner with the oldest (age 6). We had a ball making caramel apples. On Friday, we (both girls and I)went to the Sow's ear where I spent my Christmas gift card in yarn for ballet sweaters for them and had lunch.
> 
> https://www.knitandsip.com/about-us/
> 
> After lunch we made pumpkin cupcakes and went to a haunted house at the library.
> 
> On Saturday, I made a trip to the Knitting Tree who is going out of retail business. I snagged a signed copy of Elizabeth Zimmermann's "Knitter's Workshop" and some cashmere yarn. Have to do my part to support goat shepherds!! The girls will end up with the knitted items as I think they'd be too hot for TN, but I'll have fun playing with the yarn.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Zimmermanns-Knitting-Zimmermann-1981-12-01/dp/B017MYPOCA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1540735400&sr=8-14&keywords=Elizabeth+Zimmerman
> 
> https://www.knittingtree.com/whats-new.htm


I want to find something like the Sow's Ear when I retire. Coffee shop/tea shop and knitting sound great together.
I keep finding new yarn stores that have opened up here.
I have the "Knitter's Workshop". Mine isn't signed, and my cover is mostly off.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You can keep that weather up north. Hope you have better luck getting snow tires next weekend. In my little corner of the world we use all weather tires. Glad we no long have to mess with snow tires or even chains.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada It is 6:00 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). We had rain and graupel on the weekend. It cut short my shopping as I don't have good snow tires. I wasn't able to talk to the salespeople at Costco as they were all out when I was there (bad timing). Our temperatures are going to stay above freezing all week so I'll try next weekend.
> I took my garter sweater into my LYS because they have a big table where I could stretch it out and mark where I need to pick up stitches. I also found out that I have an extra inch to work with. I've started into the contrast colour on my brioche hat.
> We're now over the 350 mark so, with your permission, I'll start a new topic and confuse everyone again.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada It is 6:00 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). We had rain and graupel on the weekend. It cut short my shopping as I don't have good snow tires. I wasn't able to talk to the salespeople at Costco as they were all out when I was there (bad timing). Our temperatures are going to stay above freezing all week so I'll try next weekend.
> I took my garter sweater into my LYS because they have a big table where I could stretch it out and mark where I need to pick up stitches. I also found out that I have an extra inch to work with. I've started into the contrast colour on my brioche hat.
> We're now over the 350 mark so, with your permission, I'll start a new topic and confuse everyone again.


Go for it...


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. I am getting excited about our trip to visit Susan. You are taking us all along, aren't you?
> How could you refrain from finishing the rug when you were that close? Waiting to hear how well it works to do it your way. I am sure Bentley appreciates all the work put into his rug.


Of course they are. We're all going anyway!


----------



## lifeline

Morning girls. I'm sitting having my coffee after having my hair done. I've also popped dinner into the slow cooker. Off to shop for my Christmas cake ingredients when I've finished here


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Morning girls. I'm sitting having my coffee after having my hair done. I've also popped dinner into the slow cooker. Off to shop for my Christmas cake ingredients when I've finished here


Are we allowed to use the C word this early? xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Morning girls. I'm sitting having my coffee after having my hair done. I've also popped dinner into the slow cooker. Off to shop for my Christmas cake ingredients when I've finished here


My lot are all back at school. They only had the one week.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Are we allowed to use the C word this early? xx :sm23:


Only in terms of the cake otherwise it won't be mature enough. Unfortunately when I get back to school we will be in full swing of preparation for the obligatory play etc :sm08:


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> My lot are all back at school. They only had the one week.


I always feel fortunate to have the two weeks in October. Where we stayed last week the children were still at school, they're off this week


----------



## SaxonLady

Things are not good here. DS2 has my car as his needs repairing and his work is miles away. I cannot/will not drive the landrovers, so I am stuck. Tomorrow I have to be in the next town by 10,00 and the bus takes a long time to get even fairly close. We cannot get free rides before 9.30. DH says he will take me but he has a Dr's appointment at 9.15. He also has a hospital appointment on Wednesday and is being very cagey about the reason. 
The meeting I have tomorrow is an AGM and the paperwork is not ready, but something important is happening next Monday that I need to sort urgently. I need the Dr myself and can not get an appointment.

Winge over. It doesn't matter whether you read it or not. I needed to write it down.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am not a fan of freeway driving either. Years ago if we had to go to Milwaukee we avoided rush hour traffic. Now it makes no difference what time of day it is the traffic is always congested. I also take the round about routes.


That's exactly how it has become here, so I avoid it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and frosty Surrey. This time tomorrow I will be on the train to meet June and Rebecca to travel up North for our visit to Susan.
> 
> I have about a 3 inch square to finish on my rag rag and Creative Chaos is here today to do some rag rugging. I am really pleased how it's turned out, it is really heavy due to the amount of material in it. Bentley loves it.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


What a fun trip you'll have and so great you're all able to get together for a couple of days! Glad your rug is almost finished. Have fun with the group today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I know!! I'm so envious! Truly hope you are as lucky at your next destination!! Xx


Wherever that may be!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I would like to thank everyone that wished me well while I was under the weather.
> Mr. Wonderful was crabby yesterday. That happens so seldom that it surprises me when it happens. Hope he is not coming down with something. He was pleasant when I wished his a good night so we did not go to sleep in a bad mood.
> Today I will ride to the clinic for a blood test and a flu shot. I am imagining my blood work will have good results. I like the location of the new clinic as there is a thrift store right next door. I love shopping thrift stores. This clinic is building a anew. It will open in April very close to home. I was waiting to change doctors until the new clinic was finished, but wisely changed recently and hopefully will not have to make the ride in bad weather.


I hope the results are good! Good decision to change doctors when you did. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada It is 6:00 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). We had rain and graupel on the weekend. It cut short my shopping as I don't have good snow tires. I wasn't able to talk to the salespeople at Costco as they were all out when I was there (bad timing). Our temperatures are going to stay above freezing all week so I'll try next weekend.
> I took my garter sweater into my LYS because they have a big table where I could stretch it out and mark where I need to pick up stitches. I also found out that I have an extra inch to work with. I've started into the contrast colour on my brioche hat.
> We're now over the 350 mark so, with your permission, I'll start a new topic and confuse everyone again.


Sounds like a pretty good weekend other than not being able to get the snow tires. Stay safe this week.

Yes, you have my permission! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01:
> Spring forward, fall back. You get to do 12-1am twice.
> We do the change this coming weeking.


We do, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have 3 LYS in my area and 8 or 9 within driving distance. I feel really lucky.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Things are not good here. DS2 has my car as his needs repairing and his work is miles away. I cannot/will not drive the landrovers, so I am stuck. Tomorrow I have to be in the next town by 10,00 and the bus takes a long time to get even fairly close. We cannot get free rides before 9.30. DH says he will take me but he has a Dr's appointment at 9.15. He also has a hospital appointment on Wednesday and is being very cagey about the reason.
> The meeting I have tomorrow is an AGM and the paperwork is not ready, but something important is happening next Monday that I need to sort urgently. I need the Dr myself and can not get an appointment.
> 
> Winge over. It doesn't matter whether you read it or not. I needed to write it down.


You've earned (unfortunately) that bit of wingeing!! Sending you many comforting hugs and hopes it all works out ok. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Things are not good here. DS2 has my car as his needs repairing and his work is miles away. I cannot/will not drive the landrovers, so I am stuck. Tomorrow I have to be in the next town by 10,00 and the bus takes a long time to get even fairly close. We cannot get free rides before 9.30. DH says he will take me but he has a Dr's appointment at 9.15. He also has a hospital appointment on Wednesday and is being very cagey about the reason.
> The meeting I have tomorrow is an AGM and the paperwork is not ready, but something important is happening next Monday that I need to sort urgently. I need the Dr myself and can not get an appointment.
> 
> Winge over. It doesn't matter whether you read it or not. I needed to write it down.


I'll read it and wish I could help, have you considered a taxi? The only helpful thing I can think of. Wonder why DH is being cagey about his appointment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Wherever that may be!!! :sm02: xxxooo


Any nearer deciding where yet? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Any nearer deciding where yet? xx


No. Unfortunately! :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Bentley knows it's for him. It's nice when a recipient likes an item that you have made. He obviously doesn't mind that the corner isn't finished.


Totally finished now....


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Things are not good here. DS2 has my car as his needs repairing and his work is miles away. I cannot/will not drive the landrovers, so I am stuck. Tomorrow I have to be in the next town by 10,00 and the bus takes a long time to get even fairly close. We cannot get free rides before 9.30. DH says he will take me but he has a Dr's appointment at 9.15. He also has a hospital appointment on Wednesday and is being very cagey about the reason.
> The meeting I have tomorrow is an AGM and the paperwork is not ready, but something important is happening next Monday that I need to sort urgently. I need the Dr myself and can not get an appointment.
> 
> Winge over. It doesn't matter whether you read it or not. I needed to write it down.


Do y'all have Uber or Lyft there?
It seems that you've got alot on your plate lady, so wish i could help you. You need a slow down moment i think. Sending you warm and comforting hugs xoxox


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Totally finished now....


Well I'm in love ????


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Things are not good here. DS2 has my car as his needs repairing and his work is miles away. I cannot/will not drive the landrovers, so I am stuck. Tomorrow I have to be in the next town by 10,00 and the bus takes a long time to get even fairly close. We cannot get free rides before 9.30. DH says he will take me but he has a Dr's appointment at 9.15. He also has a hospital appointment on Wednesday and is being very cagey about the reason.
> The meeting I have tomorrow is an AGM and the paperwork is not ready, but something important is happening next Monday that I need to sort urgently. I need the Dr myself and can not get an appointment.
> 
> Winge over. It doesn't matter whether you read it or not. I needed to write it down.


Sending you a bundle of hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Well I'm in love ????


Luv u 2 Angela xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Totally finished now....


That turned out great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P and I are staying on british summer time. Just going to bed earlier and getting up earlier. Wonder how ling that will last. X


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That's good trivia! This is where I think I heard it... Mayberry. Sorry I'm taking your name in vain Judi. :sm12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayberry is what I was thinking!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Totally finished now....


Lovely. Purple. No Bentley on it yet. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am off to rip out several rows of knitting. I stupidly knit two more rows after I discovered the mistake. After all you can only see the mistake from the wrong side. However, I would always know it was there and it would bug me. There I said it now I have to do it. rip rip rip.


I do that too and I always go back and take it out I never learn!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely. Purple. No Bentley on it yet. xx :sm23:


He's on the sofa next to it atm. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada It is 6:00 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). We had rain and graupel on the weekend. It cut short my shopping as I don't have good snow tires. I wasn't able to talk to the salespeople at Costco as they were all out when I was there (bad timing). Our temperatures are going to stay above freezing all week so I'll try next weekend.
> I took my garter sweater into my LYS because they have a big table where I could stretch it out and mark where I need to pick up stitches. I also found out that I have an extra inch to work with. I've started into the contrast colour on my brioche hat.
> We're now over the 350 mark so, with your permission, I'll start a new topic and confuse everyone again.


Thanks dear, that's good of you! xxx


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I want to find something like the Sow's Ear when I retire. Coffee shop/tea shop and knitting sound great together.
> I keep finding new yarn stores that have opened up here.
> I have the "Knitter's Workshop". Mine isn't signed, and my cover is mostly off.


Blinks and i want to open a craft cafe. Coffee,tea,and maybe little cakes and such. Cookies ya know finger food snacks. But with a big sitting area for knitting and teaching and stuff. And of course. . ...yarn and yarn and yarn oh and yarn toys lol.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, that's good of you! xxx


I just saw this.. Are we switched over yet?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Things are not good here. DS2 has my car as his needs repairing and his work is miles away. I cannot/will not drive the landrovers, so I am stuck. Tomorrow I have to be in the next town by 10,00 and the bus takes a long time to get even fairly close. We cannot get free rides before 9.30. DH says he will take me but he has a Dr's appointment at 9.15. He also has a hospital appointment on Wednesday and is being very cagey about the reason.
> The meeting I have tomorrow is an AGM and the paperwork is not ready, but something important is happening next Monday that I need to sort urgently. I need the Dr myself and can not get an appointment.
> 
> Winge over. It doesn't matter whether you read it or not. I needed to write it down.


That's a lot to cope with, sending you comforting hugs xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Totally finished now....


That's lovely, great job!!! See you tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Blinks and i want to open a craft cafe. Coffee,tea,and maybe little cakes and such. Cookies ya know finger food snacks. But with a big sitting area for knitting and teaching and stuff. And of course. . ...yarn and yarn and yarn oh and yarn toys lol.


....and you could have guest tutors......just sayin'!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I just saw this.. Are we switched over yet?


Don't think so, I'm sure Nitzi will put a link on here when she's set up the new Connections 4!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've been to s and b today. I wasn't in the mood to knit and it was very noisy so marg and me came home. I understand the flat above the local pizza shop has been raided by police and they found a cannibas farm there. That's the story anyway. It used to be a lovely place to live..

ANYWAY..... I'm excited and got my alarm set ready for tomorrow. Have an early night travelers cos we've not got much Tim to sleep up here. 

I'll catch up now....


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Blinks and i want to open a craft cafe. Coffee,tea,and maybe little cakes and such. Cookies ya know finger food snacks. But with a big sitting area for knitting and teaching and stuff. And of course. . ...yarn and yarn and yarn oh and yarn toys lol.


I'll come and help xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's lovely, great job!!! See you tomorrow!! xxxx


Yeh. This time tomorrow we will be Up North xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to s and b today. I wasn't in the mood to knit and it was very noisy so marg and me came home. I understand the flat above the local pizza shop has been raided by police and they found a cannibas farm there. That's the story anyway. It used to be a lovely place to live..
> 
> ANYWAY..... I'm excited and got my alarm set ready for tomorrow. Have an early night travelers cos we've not got much Tim to sleep up here.
> 
> I'll catch up now....


Early night planned here. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Things are not good here. DS2 has my car as his needs repairing and his work is miles away. I cannot/will not drive the landrovers, so I am stuck. Tomorrow I have to be in the next town by 10,00 and the bus takes a long time to get even fairly close. We cannot get free rides before 9.30. DH says he will take me but he has a Dr's appointment at 9.15. He also has a hospital appointment on Wednesday and is being very cagey about the reason.
> The meeting I have tomorrow is an AGM and the paperwork is not ready, but something important is happening next Monday that I need to sort urgently. I need the Dr myself and can not get an appointment.
> 
> Winge over. It doesn't matter whether you read it or not. I needed to write it down.


Good for you Saxy...that's why we are your sisters????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Totally finished now....


Bentlys beautiful blanket....


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll read it and wish I could help, have you considered a taxi? The only helpful thing I can think of. Wonder why DH is being cagey about his appointment. xx


It has to do with his chest. I worry because both of his parents died of cancer.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Totally finished now....


It looks wonderful. No wonder Bentley has claimed it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Do y'all have Uber or Lyft there?
> It seems that you've got alot on your plate lady, so wish i could help you. You need a slow down moment i think. Sending you warm and comforting hugs xoxox


I need a bolt-hole!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Blinks and i want to open a craft cafe. Coffee,tea,and maybe little cakes and such. Cookies ya know finger food snacks. But with a big sitting area for knitting and teaching and stuff. And of course. . ...yarn and yarn and yarn oh and yarn toys lol.


AND US!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It has to do with his chest. I worry because both of his parents died of cancer.


Hope he's more forthcoming when he gets back from his appointment. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Haha, Haven't seen that show before, amazing you found that clip!! xxx


You have never seen the Andy Griffith show oh my I can't even imagine!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope he's more forthcoming when he gets back from his appointment. xx


Me, too, Janet. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> They look lovely, nice and warm!!


They are made with Knit Picks Felici I can't believe how much I loved knitting them!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> AND US!


Definitely!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have been to the doctor and no breaks but the rotator cuff is envolved..his words...so I had a steroid injection and now he wants me to do physical therapy...did I mention that my windshield wipers still are not fixed and I now need a new dryer.......uuuuggghhhh


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> ....and you could have guest tutors......just sayin'!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm23: xxxx


That would be amazing!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come and help xxxx


How absolutely fabulous would that be? 
Wouldn't it just be absolutely amazing to christen it by having ALL the connections gals there!
I'm such a dreamer aren't i.
But you know what they say...if we build it they will come ????????????????????


----------



## jinx

m,


binkbrice said:


> Well I have been to the doctor and no breaks but the rotator cuff is envolved..his words...so I had a steroid injection and now he wants me to do physical therapy...did I mention that my windshield wipers still are not fixed and I now need a new dryer.......uuuuggghhhh


I hope the injection helps. I know for me I got relief within days. I hope the rest of the irritations can be dealt with in a short amount of time.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been to the doctor and no breaks but the rotator cuff is envolved..his words...so I had a steroid injection and now he wants me to do physical therapy...did I mention that my windshield wipers still are not fixed and I now need a new dryer.......uuuuggghhhh


They say things happen in threes so that's your three covered, hope things improve from now on. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> You have never seen the Andy Griffith show oh my I can't even imagine!


Don't think we ever got it here :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't think we ever got it here :sm03:


Morning, where are you? Don't forget we've moved to a new connections. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls it's all go here, n that we've all gone to bed. The travelers are weary. They've done very well. 

According o our weather forecast it is supposed to be sunny tomorrow. I really hope it is because we are off to Whitby. Its lovely having the girls here. I'm only sorry I can't have more, but we are just enough. Rebecca is with her spacemen bed, and seems quite happy. I'll catch up a bit now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-8.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope he's more forthcoming when he gets back from his appointment. xx


They apparently found a lump at the front of his chest a year ago. Yesterday's check up showed no changes in size, therefore it is considered benign. Nice of him not to worry me over the last year! NOT.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been to the doctor and no breaks but the rotator cuff is envolved..his words...so I had a steroid injection and now he wants me to do physical therapy...did I mention that my windshield wipers still are not fixed and I now need a new dryer.......uuuuggghhhh


Sounds very painful. I hope the steroid injection works.


----------



## jollypolly

I've just ordered some lovely patterns from MaryAnnStephens and someone else on ravelry from the contact info on connections. I need a grab bag gift so the mittens with the winter-tree-look seems perfect since one member of the group is Jewish and doesn't do Christmas. I try for a winter theme just in case she gets mine. I also got two Afghan patterns for the new baby my son's friend will have in may. Only making one but liked both. one is hexagons with Nordic pattern and the other has 3 oriental patterns so I can either do part of all 3 or just choose one. I am a bit overboard in thinking I can do this in the time frame I have but I'm hoping it works out or baby will get half an Afghan with an iou or UFO note attached. Thank you to the person who provided the site. They are lovely patterns. I got the free ornament patterns too.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-8.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> They say things happen in threes so that's your three covered, hope things improve from now on. xx


I think life is like a whack a mole game at the fair ...you hit one and another pops up. The way to win is just keep,whacking. My back light wasn't working as police man said when he pulled me over but dealer didn't find it not working. Last month my friend following me said it wasn't working and my son's friend said the same so the dealer says he sees it's working but my car is due to be inspected. He takes the sticker off and says my tire has a slit in it so I need 4 tires due to all wheel drive. I went elsewhere for the tires because I think he slashed it. I saw no sign of a slash before and Im pretty observant then the place where I was getting the tires says I need brake pads. But he also told the young girl there the same. I think they are both crooked. My car is only 2 years old. I'm going to my local gas station from now on. Threes just as you said.


----------



## ITSMUM

I loved the Andy Griffith Show and just to think that little boy...Ron Howard...is now a renowned producer. ????


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, misty Wales, hoping it will clear up a bit later. I'm girding myself for a battle with our local courier. I ordered some chunky yarn which was due yesterday. Had an e-mail to say it had been delivered at 5.17, it was posted through the letter box. Now there are a few porblems there, I didn't hear a van, no-one knocked, if he managed to get 6 x 200G balls through my letterbox and me not hear him when I sit about 6 ft. away from it then I've gone stone deaf. Conclusion, driver is a lying tow-rag and I've now got to do all the chasing up. I'm getting myself all ready for a battle as this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr. Back later when I've had my fight and calmed down a bit. xx


When anyone comes between a woman and her yarn he's in real danger. Give him what he deserves and it isn't a hand knit sweater.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful and I am a Post Office pensioner but the other day the postman handed all my mail to a guy four doors down........ :sm16: :sm22: :sm25: xxxx


No surprise from me. Our deliverer leaves mail for 5 other streets with my house number. I'm always dropping it to be re delivered but I wonder if the people who get mine throw mine away. My house insurance canceled because I didn't pay but I forgot because I didn't get a bill and thought it was the insurance I pay for the whole year in January. Didn't like them anyway nor did mom like them and it's one less bill. Of course the broken water pipe happened after the insurance ended.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I have never tried a rag rug. Good luck.


Lady at knitting uses plastic grocery bags for rag rugs.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully the owner of whatever letter box that he put it in, will realize that the address is wrong and contact the courier company to pick it back up.


My mailbox is wide but the deliverer puts the mail and magazines so the short end goes in and the rest is out the opening anyone can pull it out. It has a lock but the mail is not inside. Grr


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Mum used to have reading glasses everywhere. I even found a pair in the freezer part of the fridge once. Now that she wears progressives, she only has a couple of pairs of readers left. She says she doesn't have to look for glasses now that she wears glasses all the time.


Eye doctor told me the lower power number is best. I always bought the higher number.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> This photo was taken of my 5boys, waiting for the steam train, MrB finally had all his boys with him.


So pleased to see them. Handsome happy group!


----------

